# Essay crew...Cite your woes



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in the midst of a BIG essay.... Not a particularly long one (1500 words) but really theoretical subject matter which means I need to cite/quote sources quite a bit.

I am doing okay...have enough time left to finish and edit before the deadline  but:

Woes:

1. Like always I think *I over did the reading and note taking preparation.*

2. *Academic writing reminds me of doing a jigsaw puzzle*
I would much prefer though a nice countryside scene.

3.*Citing/naming sources however necessary, changes the experience of writing.* 
I look back and think well done, you have managed to put together the thoughts/ideas/suggestions of all those people. Like a master carpet weaver.

I think the real annoyance is that in some sense the writing doesn't end up feeing like my own...it only demonstrates my ability to read/understand/collate/synthesise and present information, valuable skills yes but the process always undermines my experience of writing. 

Moan over.....I know, anything to avoid getting on with it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 13, 2009)

Rutita - sounds likes you're going through a really good process of writing

I know what you mean about re-presenting other people's ideas

maybe you'll get to do some assignments that require some small scale research that can feel like your own work?

or have an assignment that can be answered in an original way so that you bring others ideas into a new combination?

I've run out of passion for my work at the moment.

there is no big idea pushing me along 

i have put so much time and thought into it this year and it has spun me off into loads of different avenues with my paid work - I have trained people and introduced these ideas to different workplaces and all that feels like I've done the work  but i've got to find a way to write this final bit up and I DON@T WANT TO!!!!


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 13, 2009)

I did my first essays for years in 2009.  I am a bit rusty but I passed the course and was pleased.  I know that if I put more effort in to the next set I may well come out near the top of the class.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 13, 2009)

I've staring at a 2000 word essay for the last couple of weeks.

In the search for originality I've come up with some interesting sources and I'm really going for it today because I want to get the bulk down before the day is out. I'm fed up with it hanging over my head really.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I think the real annoyance is that in some sense the writing doesn't end up feeing like my own...it only demonstrates my ability to read/understand/collate/synthesise and present information, valuable skills yes but the process always undermines my experience of writing.


I don't know what subject you're studying, but there is a place for your own ideas in academic writing. I know exactly how you feel, but I would say that you shouldn't be afraid to include some of yourself, as long as you can justify it properly. The judgement as to which points are the most important is itself an act of your own creation. 

Again, it does depend on the subject, but what distinguishes a good 2:1 from a First is often precisely this: a 2:1 is a good synthesis of the ideas of others; a First takes those ideas and adds something of its own to them.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Rutita - sounds likes you're going through a really good process of writing
> 
> I know what you mean about re-presenting other people's ideas
> 
> ...



There is space for original 'me' stuff yes but in other modules/assignments etc... The academic process stuff is important to me but like you I much prefer the PRACTICAL, applying it...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I don't know what subject you're studying, but there is a place for your own ideas in academic writing. I know exactly how you feel, but I would say that you shouldn't be afraid to include some of yourself, as long as you can justify it properly. The judgement as to which points are the most important is itself an act of your own creation.
> 
> Again, it does depend on the subject, but what distinguishes a good 2:1 from a First is often precisely this: a 2:1 is a good synthesis of the ideas of others; a First takes those ideas and adds something of its own to them.



This is not my first time at Uni, the first time  (over 10 years ago)I got a good 2:1 studying communications and writing/publishing.

In between I got into teaching by doing a CELTA and did my mainstream post-compulsory teaching qualifications at local colleges the city and guilds route.

The subject now if Therapuetic Counselling. I love it but the academic writing part of it is pretty dense. Presenting your own ideas is not as easy in this context/at this level, at research level yes, there is much more room for creativity...I suppose I just get a little bored with constantly having to back up everything I write because in the end, it doesn't feel like my idea any more.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I've staring at a 2000 word essay for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> In the search for originality I've come up with some interesting sources and I'm really going for it today because I want to get the bulk down before the day is out. I'm fed up with it hanging over my head really.



I know that feeling. I have experience of academia so it's much easier this time around to kick my own arse and get started. I just get a little bored mid-way through as often it can feel like doing a big jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> TI suppose I just get a little bored with constantly having to back up everything I write because in the end, it doesn't feel like my idea any more.


Yes, I understand that. Academic writing can be a restrictive and stifling form. Glad you're enjoying the rest of it, though. 

Grit your teeth and plough through, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Grit your teeth and plough through, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## zenie (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm finding it really hard remembering where I read stuff.  Which makes it a bit difficult to then reference doens't it?!  

Have got some sticky tabs and going through all my books at the moment so I can then sit down and relate them back to the original question with referencing. It is annoying constantly having to back up what you're saying like you say I suppose it has to be factual and not opinion or feeling based.  

I still need to look up proper structuring, and how to compare two subjects in an essay...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm finding it hard to stay motivated

I am looking through sequences I videoed in the summer of children moving and I'm finding it hard going to watch and write about them

I have already analysed them in one way now I am looking for other details

and those details are exciting when i find them but otherwise its a lot of trawling though stuff and rewinding.

la la la


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

zenie said:


> I'm finding it really hard remembering where I read stuff.  Which makes it a bit difficult to then reference doens't it?!
> 
> Have got some sticky tabs and going through all my books at the moment so I can then sit down and relate them back to the original question with referencing. It is annoying constantly having to back up what you're saying like you say I suppose it has to be factual and not opinion or feeling based.
> 
> I still need to look up proper structuring, and how to compare two subjects in an essay...



Zenie....

Re: Structuring essays. Do they have any study skills classes embedded in your course?  Or maybe you can sit down with a tutor or colleague to discuss structuring?

University websites have lots of info on planning and structuring.

This might be useful, for example.

Comparing two subjects: *Highlight similarities but note differences.*

Here is a link to definitions of key phrases.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm finding it hard to stay motivated
> 
> I am looking through sequences I videoed in the summer of children moving and I'm finding it hard going to watch and write about them


 I'm intrigued



> I have already analysed them in one way now I am looking for other details
> 
> and those details are exciting when i find them but otherwise its a lot of trawling though stuff and rewinding.
> 
> la la la



Hang in there!!!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 15, 2009)

To me there should always be something of yourself in an essay. You explain the various academic positions and then go on to evaluate their merits and offer your own critique. Personally, I always started by taking the question apart to see what made it tick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> To me there should always be something of yourself in an essay. You explain the various academic positions and then go on to evaluate their merits and offer your own critique. Personally, I always started by taking the question apart to see what made it tick.


i've never knowingly done this but it doesn't seem to have done me any harm.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Personally, I always started by taking the question apart to see what made it tick.



Understanding the essay question is very important yes.


----------



## crustychick (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm writing my 15,000-20,000 word dissertation. i'm sorry to say that my approach to citations is to write the piece, then pepper it with appropriate as I can remember citations afterwards. I tend to put a little [_citation needed_] in the appropriate bit to remind me to find something to put in 

It's going well so far though!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

crustychick said:


> I'm writing my 15,000-20,000 word dissertation. i'm sorry to say that my approach to citations is to write the piece, then pepper it with appropriate as I can remember citations afterwards. *I tend to put a little [citation needed] in the appropriate bit to remind me to find something to put in *It's going well so far though!



Good method!


----------



## zenie (Dec 15, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Zenie....
> 
> Re: Structuring essays. Do they have any study skills classes embedded in your course? Or maybe you can sit down with a tutor or colleague to discuss structuring?
> 
> ...


 

Thanks superstar 

xxx


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd just like to pop in here to point out that all you whippersnappers have it easy.  In my day I had to write two 3000 word essays a week.  And attend 40 hours of lectures.  And write up all the lab work.  And muck out the horses, hew the wood, haul the coal and massage my tutor's wobbly bits


----------



## zoooo (Dec 15, 2009)

Have to write two 5,000 word essays over Christmas.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 15, 2009)

crustychick said:


> I'm writing my 15,000-20,000 word dissertation. i'm sorry to say that my approach to citations is to write the piece, then pepper it with appropriate as I can remember citations afterwards. I tend to put a little [_citation needed_] in the appropriate bit to remind me to find something to put in
> 
> It's going well so far though!



i do this too

although I have got better over time and the bibliography is the first thing I do and add to - its my fav procrastinating task

but there's always bits I forget or find i need later

what you writing about crustychick?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 15, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Have to write two 5,000 word essays over Christmas.


----------



## toggle (Dec 15, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Have to write two 5,000 word essays over Christmas.



i have 2 1500 word essays. Sometimes i think that a longer one would be easier, i find it much harder to reduce the amount of writing than write more detail.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

toggle said:


> i have 2 1500 word essays. Sometimes i think that a longer one would be easier, i find it much harder to reduce the amount of writing than write more detail.



Bingo!!!!


With shorter word counts you NEED amazing editing skills....FACT!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Have to write two 5,000 word essays over Christmas.



....On what subjects?.....I want to avoid my own essays by worrying about yours.

Indulge me!!!


----------



## Riklet (Dec 15, 2009)

A firefox plugin thing called "*Zotero*" may be quite useful for referencing, if you're using journals or doing stuff online.  Worth trying out anyway... 

I have a 1000 word essay for asap - not started, no reading done, no idea.

a ~2000 word essay i've done about 1100 words on, and actually have a clue about; it's about Camus -- philosopher/or not etc.  Pretty interesting reading.  Gona try and finish that by end of the week...

Got a chunky 3500 one i'm doing over Christmas too.  O woes.  It's interesting though, and involves watching films, which is always a bonus.

I am procrastinating my arse off currently, sighhhh.  The only way is to get out of my room, i can't work when distractions are but a click away 

If you're quoting stuff btw guys and you have to do footnotes or Harvard, just put page number/author in brackets so at least that's saved n sorted, you can always turn it into a proper citation or whatever at the end, at some tedious late hour


----------



## idioteque (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a 2000 word essay due in on Thursday, and a 1500 word stakeholder document due in on the same day. I have to work on Thursday though, and so have to give it in tomorrow instead  

Have just finished writing the essay, but need to put in a good ten more references, tie up the loose ends and write the reference list. Stakeholder document shouldn't be too bad but I just can't be bothered tbh 

In case anyone's interested, the essay title is: "Discuss the contribution of tropical deforestation to the global carbon budget, highlighting the mechanisms used for its quantification, and main estimation uncertainties and the current strategies for their reduction."

The stakeholder document is two pieces of writing presented with a focus appropriate for each stakeholder, on one of the issues covered in a series of lectures we had this term. I think I might do mine on heavy metal ground soil contamination, with one document aimed at the public and one aimed at the heavy metal producer.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

idioteque said:


> In case anyone's interested, the essay title is: *"Discuss the contribution of tropical deforestation to the global carbon budget, highlighting the mechanisms used for its quantification, and main estimation uncertainties and the current strategies for their reduction."*
> :




Oh man they clearly hate you and laugh together in the lecturers bar like the c-nuts they are.

I however think you rock and know your essay will be great!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

idioteque said:


> The stakeholder document is two pieces of writing presented with a focus appropriate for each stakeholder, on one of the issues covered in a series of lectures we had this term.* I think I might do mine on heavy metal ground soil contamination, with one document aimed at the public and one aimed at the heavy metal producer.*




That sounds like a great idea...very creative approach to the task!


----------



## idioteque (Dec 15, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh man they clearly hate you and laugh together in the lecturers bar like the c-nuts they are.
> 
> I however think you rock and know your essay will be great!
> 
> That sounds like a great idea...very creative approach to the task!



Awww thanks Rutita  You've just reminded me I haven't contributed to the guitar video thread yet... I made a recording but my camera's inability to deal with sound well enough has made it sounds like my guitar is weaving in an out of tune, when it isn't!

I think the essay is okay, it sounds like a bit of a bastard but luckily we covered quite a lot of the same ground in a previous essay for the same module so I lifted some out of that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Riklet said:


> I have a 1000 word essay for asap - not started, no reading done, no idea.
> 
> a ~2000 word essay i've done about 1100 words on, and actually have a clue about; it's about Camus -- philosopher/or not etc.  Pretty interesting reading.  Gona try and finish that by end of the week...
> 
> Got a chunky 3500 one i'm doing over Christmas too.  O woes.  It's interesting though, and involves watching films, which is always a bonus.



Why do you have so much to do?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

idioteque said:


> Awww thanks Rutita  You've just reminded me I haven't contributed to the guitar video thread yet... I made a recording but my camera's inability to deal with sound well enough has made it sounds like my guitar is weaving in an out of tune, when it isn't!


 In your own time lovely. I look forward to it!



> I think the essay is okay, it sounds like a bit of a bastard but luckily we covered quite a lot of the same ground in a previous essay for the same module so I lifted some out of that



Cool.....plaguarising oneself is a must.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Why do you have so much to do?



Because i've been a lazy sod for weeks, plus just that's the way it is, ha.

Got 2 exams in Jan to revise for too.  Woo hoo, Habermas and Marx for Crimbo   

Did some work on an essay earlier, I reckon I can finish it off tonight if I pull my finger out and get back to the library.  Damn entertaining internets...


----------



## mhendo (Dec 18, 2009)

Riklet said:


> A firefox plugin thing called "*Zotero*" may be quite useful for referencing, if you're using journals or doing stuff online.  Worth trying out anyway...


Zotero is ace. It's a really excellent free bibliographic program, and is great if you don't want to fork over the cash for a citation program like EndNote. Zotero was created by the Center For History and New Media (CHNM) at George Mason University, and they do a whole bunch of really interesting web-based stuff regarding academic history.

For those who would like a program to help organize their note-taking, the CHNM also offers Scribe, which is a note-taking program that can export to Zotero. While these tools were designed with historians as the main target users, they work well for all sorts of disciplines.

For the actual process of writing, one site i recommend to all my undergraduate students in the Online Writing Lab (OWL) at Purdue University. It has some excellent advice about writing, and the "General Academic Writing" section is really good for students who are still trying to come to grips with what their professors mean when they talk about things like "thesis statements" and "topic sentences." There are also good sections on research and citation, and on grammar and the mechanics of writing.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 18, 2009)

'nother friday night in working


----------



## doddles (Dec 19, 2009)

mhendo said:


> Zotero is ace. It's a really excellent free bibliographic program, and is great if you don't want to fork over the cash for a citation program like EndNote. Zotero was created by the Center For History and New Media (CHNM) at George Mason University, and they do a whole bunch of really interesting web-based stuff regarding academic history.


Another vote for Zotero here. Works on Windows, Mac and Linux, extracts bibliographic info directly from PDF documents and from web pages and stores it in an online database that you can access from any PC with an internet connection. Includes plugins to insert citations into manuscripts and produces a formatted reference list. All that free of charge.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

So does anyone else have course work etc to do over the holidays?

My guilt alarm has started to ring already....must do some work!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 26, 2009)

yes I have just managed ten whole minutes of work before I had to look at urban again


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> yes I have just managed ten whole minutes of work before I had to look at urban again



 I knew I was not alone......

...am fighting thoughts of a long hot bath and stuff too...

Have to go to the shop also....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

Bath has been run...have been to the shop also...my hope is that by detailing my monumetally embarrassing procrastination here I will eventually get my head in my books out of shame/desparation etc... not the ideal motivational technique but these are desparate times...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 26, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Bath has been run...have been to the shop also...my hope is that by detailing my monumetally embarrassing procrastination here I will eventually get my head in my books out of shame/desparation etc... not the ideal motivational technique but these are desparate times...



procrastination is part of the process - i actually plan for it now so as to make it feel welcome and not to add panic to the procrastination

I have done nearly an hours work ho ho.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> procrastination is part of the process - *i actually plan for it now* so as to make it feel welcome and not to add panic to the procrastination



Actually now you say that I suppose I do too...I have planned not to leave the house/socialise for a few days, this plan includes the knowledge that I will procrastinate for some of that time until I knuckle down. I realise that despite my accepting this (my inevitable procrastination) I am not proud of it...hence the slapping myself in the face for daring not to be perfect.



> I have done nearly an hours work ho ho.


 Inspiring!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 26, 2009)

^ I have actually allowed whole parts of 2009 where I didn't socialise and I am now a very bad friend and very dull

got to be in 22 jan so better get a move on!

what part are you doing today?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> what part are you doing today?



Part?   

....The part where I take the memory stick out of my pencil case and continue with my comaparasion/contrast of the therapuetic relationship of Psychodynamic and CB approaches to counselling.

Alternatively I could crack on with my CPD journal where I apply the above theories to my own development of personality/behaviour and patterns of relating....


Or...I could put it off for a few more hours and have a bath, lunch etc...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 26, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> ..*pencil case *






Rutita1 said:


> and continue with my comaparasion/contrast of the therapuetic relationship of Psychodynamic and CB approaches to counselling.







Rutita1 said:


> Alternatively I could crack on with my CPD journal where I apply the above theories to my own development of personality/behaviour and patterns of relating....






actually it all sounds very interesting
when does it have to be in?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


>


 I know...it is very nice though..handmade/knitted by a friend's mum...proof that 37 year olds can still appreciate the usefulness of a small bag to carry therir pens etc aound with them. 





> actually it all sounds very interesting
> when does it have to be in?



It is very interesting... Deadline is January which means I have loads of time as it is more than halfway done...however I do like a week or so to review/edit and change etc.

*kicks self a little hard*

In other procrastination news:

The bath was a success and the classical (study) music is on...but then again, so is the lunch which will definately distract me for a while longer.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 26, 2009)

my sister and kids are arriving in 15  mins so that's work out for another few hours

I'll check in later
by which time you'll be finished


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> by which time you'll be finished



Finished procrastinating for today maybe....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

Educating Rita, radio 4....strangely inspiring.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 26, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> ....On what subjects?.....I want to avoid my own essays by worrying about yours.
> 
> Indulge me!!!



I might actually get started at some point... 
My first 5,000 word essay is entitiled 'How do Kerouac and Brandreth handle the ethical aspects of using real people as characters in _Dharma Bums _and _Oscar Wilde and the Candlelight Murders_?'

Yes, I'm going to be comparing Jack Kerouac to Gyles Brandreth... 

Most of the second 5,000 word essay is a collection of my own short stories. The rest a slightly bollocksy reflective self commentary. So not strictly an essay. Much easier.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

> I might actually get started at some point...


 I shouldn't I know, but I laughed at this. 



zoooo said:


> Most of the second 5,000 word essay is a collection of my own short stories.






> The rest a slightly bollocksy reflective self commentary. So not strictly an essay. Much easier.


 Easier? I personally think that self developmental and reflective stuff can be difficult/harder.


Anyway, procrastination lasted most of the day but after an hour of re-reading, editing etc a few hundred more words have now been written my end.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 26, 2009)

kids finally gone (bless them) and now hoping to put in an hour or so (of urban75 that is)


----------



## little_legs (Dec 26, 2009)

My brain is actually going to melt. I hate marketing, it's like Bill used to say - 'much ado about nothing', but when you have write about it ... so boring.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Educating Rita, radio 4....strangely inspiring.



better than i thought it would be


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> better than i thought it would be



It was, wasn't it! I was surprised by the quality. 


Study flash:   a rather tricky/citations necessary 600 words has been achieved here in Hackney.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

little_legs said:


> My brain is actually going to melt.



Ice-cap?
Bag of frozen peas?
Nice brisk walk?


----------



## smmudge (Dec 27, 2009)

I've almost finished writing a 2500 word essay, which is about the longest essay I've ever had to write...
I'm not entirely sure it makes any sense. Too many ideas to fit in, all seem to be relevant to the question but difficult linking them all together into one long line of words! Problem is it's for a music module, but from a sociological perspective. Luckily I know a bit of sociology, or I'd be fucked!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey smmudge....Have you used subheadings? I find them helpful when trying to organise ideas. Think about the ordering of ideas too so that the links between ideas/pargraphs is logical.


Having someone read it can help too. You'd be surprised what other people can pick up that you may have missed.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Ice-cap?
> Bag of frozen peas?
> Nice brisk walk?



Went to Tesco, bought a supersize Mars bar and devoured it.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Rutita. I have used subheadings....I didn't plan to at first but then realised it would probably help my reader quite a lot, and me too of course! It's getting to the point now where I'm going to have to leave it for a few days so I can forget everything and come back with a fresher mind. I'm first year Uni so I only "need" to pass (but I'm aiming for a first I'll be honest!).

And in the meantime I can get on with all that revision I need to do..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 27, 2009)

little_legs said:


> Went to Tesco, bought a supersize Mars bar and devoured it.



Yeah...I inhaled some belgium choclates earlier....at least you got out for a walk!


----------



## little_legs (Dec 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah...I inhaled some belgium choclates earlier....at least you got out for a walk!



And well done you for the 600 words! saw your posting above. 

Sugar is an energy restorative, so it's guilt free for the essayists, surely?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 27, 2009)

smmudge said:


> Hi Rutita. I have used subheadings....I didn't plan to at first but then realised it would probably help my reader quite a lot, and me too of course!






> It's getting to the point now where I'm going to have to leave it for a few days so I can forget everything and come back with a fresher mind.


 That's a good approach and one of the reasons I don't like to leave essays etc until the last minute. Having some time to re-read/edit/refine them is good IMO. 




> I'm first year Uni so I only "need" to pass *(but I'm aiming for a first I'll be honest!).*
> 
> And in the meantime I can get on with all that revision I need to do..



Go you! I hope you get it!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 27, 2009)

little_legs said:


> Sugar is an energy restorative, so it's guilt free for the essayists, surely?


Ermmmmm


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 27, 2009)

morning essay crew


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 27, 2009)

I finished my last essay before Christmas 

I start again on February 1


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 27, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I finished my last essay before Christmas
> 
> I start again on February 1





and


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 27, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> morning essay crew



Morning!

Am planning to return to the essay by 1pm.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Am planning to return to the essay by 1pm.



ha ha


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 27, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I finished my last essay before Christmas
> 
> I start again on February 1



In the title of the thread it says 'cite your woes'. There is not enough WOE in your post.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 27, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> ha ha



I am sure I don't know what _you_ are laughing at....:hmm :


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 27, 2009)

I can only get intermittent wireless (would you have an unsecured wireless  network? ) at my mums

U75 at a minimum
essay a-go-go


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 27, 2009)

No movement on the essay front yet here...I have though played two games of scrabble and won!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> In the title of the thread it says 'cite your woes'. There is not enough WOE in your post.


yeh and there's not enough proper citation going on here either


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 27, 2009)

there's plenty of citing on this site

and some insighting too at times

as well as inciting!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> there's plenty of citing on this site


you're clearly unfamiliar with the mhra and harvard ways of referencing, let alone the dozens of other ways people with far too much time on their hands have devised.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 27, 2009)

So to summarise then:

Posting earlier on a London based bulletin board, on a thread about essay woes, Pickman's model (2009) stated that _"there's not enough proper citation going on here either" _(p.4)

In an abbreviated response to such claims, Miss-Shelf (2009) suggested that _"there's plenty of citing on this site"_ (p.4) Further exapnding on the same theme and demonstrating her knowledge of homophones (insighting/inciting), she also alluded to the possibilty of _insight_ and _incitement_ occuring. (Miss Shelf, 2009, p.4)

Soon after, Pickman's model (2009) verified Miss Shelf's suggestions and further incited negative discussion with the accusation that Miss Shelf herself was _"clearly unfamiliar with the mhra and harvard ways of referencing...." _(p.4) Not content with restraining himself to this rather personal and unwarranted attack, he continued to extend his disdain to other methods of referencing and those who devised them, by suggesting that they _"have far too much time on their hands have devised."_ (Pickman's model, 2009, p.4)


In other news: I have been to the shop, eaten fruit cake and now have the essay open.


----------



## tastebud (Dec 29, 2009)

how are they going and when is the due date? i have been super productive over the last 2.5 days. gonna hammer it big time tomorrow (and actually try to get outta bed before 11am... might help)  and try to get is all done - save for proofing - by NYE. due in first week of Jan.
it's ben v slow going as i haven't written one for over four years but i have quite enjoyed the last few days. very glad to be studying part-time!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

Ha!!! I have been at it for a few hours.

Unfortunately today, in the mood I am in, this means I have completely re-structured an essay, including cutting 300 words and then written another 200. This means I am down 100 words today. 

It does read much better though and I am closer to the word count limit. Deadline, first week January.

I loveeeeeeeeee studying me


----------



## tastebud (Dec 29, 2009)

that's really good! to cut so many word out - succinctness is always key! am in the opposite stage at the moment where i am about 300 words over a 2500 limit. tomorrow will be finishing and then rigorous editing!
i am going to drink a beer and then look over it - just to get a different perspective.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2009)

tastebud said:


> that's really good! to cut so many word out - succinctness is always key! am in the opposite stage at the moment where i am about 300 words over a 2500 limit. tomorrow will be finishing and then rigorous editing!
> i am going to drink a beer and then look over it - just to get a different perspective.



i wouldn't bother - remember the famous +/- 10% rule


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

tastebud said:


> that's really good! to cut so many word out - succinctness is always key! am in the opposite stage at the moment where i am about 300 words over a 2500 limit. tomorrow will be finishing and then rigorous editing!
> i am going to drink a beer and then look over it - just to get a different perspective.



I think I will still be about 200 words over including the conclusion which I haven't written yet. I will try and edit it some more after new year, just before handing it in.

Beer might be a good idea...then again I find it's sometimes better to leave it alone for a night/day etc and then come back to it afresh. It's at these times that my editting is usually most ruthless and effective.


----------



## tastebud (Dec 29, 2009)

oh totally. a week even - that's the beauty of doing it part time. i read and read and read for weeks then start to write then leave it a few days then write a load more, then read and read again and start writing again a week or two later, then come back to it.... and so on. it really does help.. better than my slack 'read as i write the night before it's due in' shizzle that i did for my degree and last masters!


----------



## tastebud (Dec 29, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i wouldn't bother - remember the famous +/- 10% rule


i wondered about this today actually - whether or not it applied to this essay. was gonna email them to ask. if it's guided at 2000-2500 words it seems odd to be able to go over by 10%. need to find out.

i also have a whoooole heap of undergrad essays to mark for the 1st week of Jan. ugh.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

If you have a 500 word window, i'd stay within that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

tastebud said:


> i wondered about this today actually - whether or not it applied to this essay. was gonna email them to ask. if it's guided at 2000-2500 words it seems odd to be able to go over by 10%. need to find out.
> 
> i also have a whoooole heap of undergrad essays to mark for the 1st week of Jan. ugh.




Come on then what are you studying now and what are you teaching?


----------



## toggle (Dec 29, 2009)

mhendo said:


> Zotero is ace. It's a really excellent free bibliographic program, and is great if you don't want to fork over the cash for a citation program like EndNote. Zotero was created by the Center For History and New Media (CHNM) at George Mason University, and they do a whole bunch of really interesting web-based stuff regarding academic history.
> 
> For those who would like a program to help organize their note-taking, the CHNM also offers Scribe, which is a note-taking program that can export to Zotero. While these tools were designed with historians as the main target users, they work well for all sorts of disciplines.
> 
> For the actual process of writing, one site i recommend to all my undergraduate students in the Online Writing Lab (OWL) at Purdue University. It has some excellent advice about writing, and the "General Academic Writing" section is really good for students who are still trying to come to grips with what their professors mean when they talk about things like "thesis statements" and "topic sentences." There are also good sections on research and citation, and on grammar and the mechanics of writing.




i love you


----------



## tastebud (Dec 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Come on then what are you studying now and what are you teaching?


bleurgh - psychology and research methods.
und du?

btw, endnote is free if you use the online version i think.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

tastebud said:


> bleurgh - psychology and research methods.
> und du?
> 
> .


 Which Uni?


I am doing a Diploma in Therapuetic Counselling, a career change after teaching for years in private language schools, FE and training providers.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Dec 29, 2009)

Thoughts on anomalous monism anyone?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Thoughts on anomalous monism anyone?



...I'll think about it and get back to you okay?


----------



## little_legs (Dec 30, 2009)

crap... today was the worst day ... laptop crashed... windows went bonkers, fuck, fuck, fuck!!!! that's on top of waking up at noon today. shit! first i thought i'll go for a swim, then i found out the they killed akmal in china, it made me want to smoke, then i noticed it was raning outside and decided sod the swim! try to concentrate on the coursework! had to renew dell tech support and had to cough up 119 quid for 2 years. still need to write 800 words on the strategic planning for small businesses. just want to finish it already!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

little_legs said:


> still need to write 800 words on the strategic planning for small businesses. just want to finish it already!!!!



Exhibit A: Essay rage


----------



## smmudge (Dec 30, 2009)

I adore endnote. I don't really have any idea how MHRA referencing works in real life.

Also it bothers me how footnotes are included in our word count, it's not my fault books have really long names


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2009)

afternoon essay crew

I'm back at it after a day/night with ignored boyfriend

when i say I'm back at it I mean i have switched my laptop on and logged in to u75


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2009)

little_legs said:


> crap... today was the worst day ... laptop crashed... windows went bonkers, fuck, fuck, fuck!!!! that's on top of waking up at noon today. shit! first i thought i'll go for a swim, then i found out the they killed akmal in china, it made me want to smoke, then i noticed it was raning outside and decided sod the swim! try to concentrate on the coursework! had to renew dell tech support and had to cough up 119 quid for 2 years. still need to write 800 words on the strategic planning for small businesses. just want to finish it already!!!!



hope its a better day today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> afternoon essay crew
> 
> I'm back at it after a day/night with ignored boyfriend
> 
> when i say I'm back at it I mean i have switched my laptop on and logged in to u75



Welcome back....I wondered where you had disappeared to.. 


Well done for remembering how to turn the laptop on and checking your internet connection is still working...that's a great start.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Welcome back....I wondered where you had disappeared to..
> 
> 
> Well done for remembering how to turn the laptop on and checking your internet connection is still working...that's a great start.




thanks
of course I've built it into my planned procrastination time

also I did loads of work the other day at my mums and then on train home when I couldn't get internet access!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Essay update: 

13 tracks into 17 track classical music CD; I have managed to cut another 50 words then write another 200. 

Off out in a bit.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 30, 2009)

Still ploughing on with my article.  I'm actually writing reasonably well, but I started too late in the day and my motivation's going again...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2009)

what's your article about roadie?


----------



## beeboo (Dec 31, 2009)

Starting to panic about my essay - got about 2 more days left I can spend on it and haven't started writing yet 

Anyone know anything useful about Foucault?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2009)

Beeboo....What do you mean useful? What's the purpose of the essay exactly?


----------



## whoha (Dec 31, 2009)

beeboo said:


> Starting to panic about my essay - got about 2 more days left I can spend on it and haven't started writing yet
> 
> Anyone know anything useful about Foucault?



Nothing useful ,just mt tutor was norwegian or something and always called him Fuckyou .


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 31, 2009)

beeboo said:


> Starting to panic about my essay - got about 2 more days left I can spend on it and haven't started writing yet
> 
> Anyone know anything useful about Foucault?



whats the angle of your essay?

oh and afternoon essay crew (slept in)


----------



## idioteque (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a 1500 word report in on the 14th Jan but haven't started working on it yet, luckily it is very similar to a report I did at undergraduate level and I can use a lot of it again. 

I have to pick an environmental set of data, do two statistical analyses on it and discuss, and design a research project proposal in the dataset area if I had 6 months and <£10k. Gantt chart time 

No idea how I'm going to be able to fit that into 1500 words though, the project proposal will have to have a literature review of sorts in there which would normally be at least 1500 words alone!


----------



## beeboo (Dec 31, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Beeboo....What do you mean useful? What's the purpose of the essay exactly?





Miss-Shelf said:


> whats the angle of your essay?



Aww bless you for asking, I wasn't really fishing for help 

I'm writing about feminist approaches to conceptualising breastfeeding, specifically Marxist feminism vs. third wave feminism (drawing on the work of Foucault and Judith Butler).

It's really interesting, just wish I had more time to devote to it, and finding some of the more abstract Foucauldian stuff a bit inpenetrable.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 31, 2009)

that sounds really interesting - (visions of an U75 conference arise )

I've been looking at discipline and regulatory ideas in relation to how children's movement is shaped in nurseries and the part furniture plays in this

I've also been looking at the difference between body care bestowed on children and body rules imposed on children by early years practitioners(foucaldian derived ideas by leavitt and power)

amongst other things....

I did skim Judith Butler when I was searching for ideas about how bodies are 'made' but I used more education focused theorists in the end as well as body psychotherpy

now about the conference....?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Beeboo....What do you mean useful? What's the purpose of the essay exactly?



that's a bloody essay in itself


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 31, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> that's a bloody essay in itself


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2009)

idioteque said:


> I have to pick an environmental set of data, do two statistical analyses on it and discuss, and design a research project proposal in the dataset area if I had 6 months and <£10k. Gantt chart time





beeboo said:


> I'm writing about feminist approaches to conceptualising breastfeeding, specifically Marxist feminism vs. third wave feminism (drawing on the work of Foucault and Judith Butler).





Miss-Shelf said:


> I've been looking at discipline and regulatory ideas in relation to how children's movement is shaped in nurseries and the part furniture plays in this
> 
> I've also been looking at the difference between body care bestowed on children and body rules imposed on children by early years practitioners(foucaldian derived ideas by leavitt and power)




*head spins* 

*Pours everyone a large drink*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> that's a bloody essay in itself



Helpful!!!


----------



## beeboo (Dec 31, 2009)

ooh your work sounds really interesting as well Miss-shelf!!

I don't really know how I ended up on this topic - had free reign to write 3000 words on a social theory topic of my chosing and somehow ended up here.  Sadly I spent so long considering and rejecting other topics that I've left myself with hardly any time and am just randomly reading bits of text, writing notes and trying to throw it all together in something which resembles an argument.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 31, 2009)

beeboo said:


> ooh your work sounds really interesting as well Miss-shelf!!
> 
> I don't really know how I ended up on this topic - had free reign to write 3000 words on a social theory topic of my chosing and somehow ended up here.  Sadly I spent so long considering and rejecting other topics that I've left myself with hardly any time and am just randomly reading bits of text, writing notes and trying to throw it all together in something which resembles an argument.



that's how anyone writes an essay!

now presentation submissions in by 1st feb for the urban75 conference.  Venue anyone?


----------



## beeboo (Dec 31, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> that's how anyone writes an essay!



Heh, it just feels a bit more haphazard than usual, and I've no idea yet what my actual argument is going to be.

I keep reminding myself that when I was an undergraduate I used to handwrite my essays straight into final draft, usually in the early hours of the morning.  So this is definitely an improvement to that approach.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2010)

night essay crew
i've written 3000 words tonight

but i've just got far toomuch to report don't know how i'm going to keep it to 5000

i'm already past 5000 and ive got my focus groups to put in yet


----------



## beeboo (Jan 1, 2010)

Good effort Miss-shelf, and on NYE as well! 

Back at it this morning with a slight hangover


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2010)

afternoon essay crew


----------



## beeboo (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I've managed to formulate the argument and narrative thread of the essay now...I hope...just got to seek out a bit more evidence to make the argument work....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope when all these essays are over you all pay tribute to your forgotten loved ones. Those sidelined in the quest for academic achievement and intellectual loftiness.

While you lot are atop your learned summits, we kneel yearning at the foot of the mountain.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 1, 2010)

Er, OU essay is about how living on the seaside effects you.
Well, I'm on the seaside now so let's see.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I hope when all these essays are over you all pay tribute to your forgotten loved ones. Those sidelined in the quest for academic achievement and intellectual loftiness.
> 
> While you lot are atop your learned summits, we kneel yearning at the foot of the mountain.



make us another cup of tea will ya


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> While you lot are atop your learned summits, we kneel yearning at the foot of the mountain.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I hope when all these essays are over you all pay tribute to your forgotten loved ones. Those sidelined in the quest for academic achievement and intellectual loftiness.
> 
> While you lot are atop your learned summits, we kneel yearning at the foot of the mountain.



nothing to stop you doing a course


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 1, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> nothing to stop you doing a course



I'm doing a course.

'Yearning in the time of Learning and the  development of Broken Hearts'


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm doing a course.
> 
> 'Yearning in the time of Learning and the  development of Broken Hearts'



what's your arguament?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> what's your arguament?


spell-checker needed


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 1, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> what's your arguament?



Haven't got that far yet as I've been farting about on urban instead of DOING THE FUCKING ESSAY! 

When will I ever see my girlfriend again!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 1, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> spell-checker needed



No hyphen required.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> spell-checker needed



when I've finished Pickman's will you edit my essay?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> when I've finished Pickman's will you edit my essay?


might as well


----------



## beeboo (Jan 1, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Haven't got that far yet as I've been farting about on urban instead of DOING THE FUCKING ESSAY!
> 
> When will I ever see my girlfriend again!



lol, I need my own procrastination monitor


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 1, 2010)

Just woke up...head is a bit... 

Well done on your recent wordage Miss shelf it seems though to get down to the word limit you will need to wield the editor's knife in a serious fashion..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah so I wanted to post something about how much work i've achieved today but I can't...because I haven't.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2010)

but you've done the next best thing by posting on this thread.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 2, 2010)

crikey, it's 3.30am and I'm still up writing this essay....on a bit of a role.  Few bits of reading still to complete, and have about 2000 words written very scrappily - 2 days left to fashion it into a 3000 word essay.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pops head around the door sheepishly.


Well done Beeboo!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 2, 2010)

beeboo said:


> ....on a bit of a role.



roll 

doesn't bode well for the quality of the work I was knocking out at that time of night 

Just got up, Mr B made me a boiled egg for brekkie, and straight back to the work.  If I nail it today, sales shopping trip tomorrow (although think that is optimistic)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 2, 2010)

beeboo said:


> roll
> 
> doesn't bode well for the quality of the work I was knocking out at that time of night



I did notice that and thought well hopefully she will spell check her work ...I then felt guilty because who the hell am I to be critical, you are doing better than me in these days..


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 2, 2010)

No essays here but I've four statements to write for a course application. My interview is on Friday. Looks to be more reading and research than I've done in 20 years.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 2, 2010)

Statements, articles, essays, reports all pretty much the same thing especially when they need to be done and we are finding it difficult to motivate ourselves...


----------



## beeboo (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck Chip Barm!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 2, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Good luck Chip Barm!



Thanks, I'll need it

I'm procrastinating while waiting for my manager to write some references as part of my application. Once she's done her bit I'll feel obliged to do mine.


----------



## LDR (Jan 2, 2010)

I have to knock out about 1,000 words on a problematic situation that I have experienced at work and how it relates to a Human Resource Management concept.  Piece of piss really.  It's due on Monday.

I'm much more worried about the essay due the week after which is 2,000 words.  Where I have to select a children's poem and analyse it stylistically, putting it into historical and generic context.   I know I'm going to struggle with this as I've also got to prepare a training course for work the same week.

Argh!  This it'll teach me to do the equivalent of full time study whilst working full time.  Ah well, I do my best work under pressure.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2010)

afternoon procastinators and hard workers

good luck with todays work


----------



## beeboo (Jan 2, 2010)

LDR said:


> Argh!  This it'll teach me to do the equivalent of full time study whilst working full time.  Ah well, I do my best work under pressure.



urgh, I'm finding it hard enough to manage full-time work with part-time study.

What on earth are you doing that combines human resource management and analysis of children's poetry


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2010)

beeboo said:


> urgh, I'm finding it hard enough to manage full-time work with part-time study.
> 
> What on earth are you doing that combines human resource management and analysis of children's poetry



indeed


----------



## LDR (Jan 2, 2010)

beeboo said:


> urgh, I'm finding it hard enough to manage full-time work with part-time study.
> 
> What on earth are you doing that combines human resource management and analysis of children's poetry



I'm doing two 60 credit courses, Business studies and Children's Literature.  

It was to fill my time when I stopped drinking and going to the pub.   I didn't anticipate on my Good Lady Wife dislocating her shoulder so I've also got to fit in all the domestic stuff round the house as well.

I won't know what to do with myself once it all ends.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2010)

hey essay crew - fancy a tea break?  How y'all doing?

I'm full of panic about my ability to bring my piece of work in on time whilst actually tying it all together...

I've put so much time and thought and energy into this project - the design and reserach and the teaching/training/dissemination of the ideas that have arisen from it which is all

and now I'm nearly at the end of writing it up and am panicking that I just can't write it up properly/wont have the time that i need to do it in

any words of encouragement?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> hey essay crew - fancy a tea break?  How y'all doing?
> 
> I'm full of panic about my ability to bring my piece of work in on time whilst actually tying it all together...
> 
> ...



You're great, you can do this, and you will.

All that hard work will pay off now you're towards the end.

Stand Tall Keep Moving!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 2, 2010)

I've just had a bath and read over my draft so far, and now have a cup of tea and two choccy biscuits. 



LDR said:


> I'm doing two 60 credit courses, Business studies and Children's Literature.



Ah that explains a lot! 


Miss-Shelf - it's always difficult when you've got so much you want to say and only so many words/time in which to say it.  But it's a good position to be in, much better than having nothing to say.  There's no single 'right way' and I'm sure however you write it up I'm sure the amount of effort you've put in and knowledge you've accumulated will shine through clearly.


As for me - 2300 words of a 3000 word essay, although those words still need ALOT of additional work - I'm clearly going to go well over 3000 and then have to bring it back down.  Feels like I'm nearly there but I think I've got further to go than it seems.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2010)

beeboo said:


> As for me - 2300 words of a 3000 word essay, although those words still need ALOT of additional work - I'm clearly going to go well over 3000 and then have to bring it back down.  *Feels like I'm nearly there but I think I've got further to go than it *seems.



good going

there's always one more hill to climb


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2010)

someone tell e why i'm listing my library on librarything instead of looking for references for an essay. i need studies done on local museum volunteers or other amateur local historians to look at background and motivations.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 2, 2010)

LDR said:


> It was to fill my time when I stopped drinking and going to the pub.   I didn't anticipate on my Good Lady Wife dislocating her shoulder so I've also got to fit in all the domestic stuff round the house as well.
> 
> I won't know what to do with myself once it all ends.


Do more studying - sounds like you are good at it. OU also does masters courses.

I am at a similar stage to beeboo - I need to start trying to perfect it tomorrow after a very long NYE - fingers crosses - realistically I only have two full days to get it done.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi essay peeps. I've left my essays for a while but I'm still here revising away. Not doing so badly actually (though one module I'm actually learning the syllabus outright rather than revising it, as they taught us nothing )



Miss-Shelf said:


> hey essay crew - fancy a tea break?  How y'all doing?
> 
> I'm full of panic about my ability to bring my piece of work in on time whilst actually tying it all together...
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're doing pretty ace to me! Clearly you've done the vast majority of the hard work, and yet you've not getting complacent in the final stages. If it gets too much...step back, calm, context.. and remember that you'll be fine!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 2, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> hey essay crew - fancy a tea break?  How y'all doing?
> 
> I'm full of panic about my ability to bring my piece of work in on time whilst actually tying it all together...
> 
> ...





Nanker Phelge said:


> You're great, you can do this, and you will.
> 
> All that hard work will pay off now you're towards the end.
> 
> Stand Tall Keep Moving!



What Nanker said!!!

Success is scary...feel the fear and get on with it!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 2, 2010)

I am proud of you all on this thread....even more so because instead of studying today I am watching documentaries back-to-back.

Could be worse I suppose...I have learnt loads and there is nothing like a touch of real life/suffering/experiences to put ones own stuff into perspective. 

Keep at it...I will return to the essay train tomorrow.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks essay crew for help

have made some progress since mid eve panic

toggle - sounds interesting

I'm proud of us all

and thanks for starting this thread rutita - its good to know others are out there going through the same process


----------



## Riklet (Jan 2, 2010)

Big up the last minute crammin' it massive crew.  Luckily it's about race and film, which means.... watching movies is working, and the textbooks are pretty fascinating.  Woo.

3000 words to write in 2-3 days though, plus lots of book-learnin'

I like a challenge tbh, I literally can't do fuck all until I get a bit of fearful, worried adrenaline.  Good stuff those who are more organised than I!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 3, 2010)

OK....2600 words written, (mostly) in some semblance  of order - final push this morning and if that is successful I'm hitting the sales this afternoon.

No procrastination, just pure concentrated effort.


Now....must make a cup of tea.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2010)

go beeboo


----------



## beeboo (Jan 3, 2010)

*2800*


----------



## beeboo (Jan 3, 2010)

woo-hoo!  *3000!*   and amazingly that's pretty much everything I wanted to say written down.  

A few paragraphs need slightly more fleshing out, a few could do with a bit of editing, but I've got a 10% margin either way to play with so I should be able to tinker about tomorrow evening with it to get it polished. 


Right - going to get out of my PJs for the first time in three days and get myself to the SHOPS, think I've earned it!


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2010)

Tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow creeps at this petty pace...

I hate writers' block.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> Tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow creeps at this petty pace...
> 
> I hate writers' block.



Masturbate?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Masturbate?



A suggestion, not an offer


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> I hate writers' block.



Go out for a very long walk...have a hearty lunch...do something else you really should have done already...Beating yourself up only adds to the block...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Beating yourself off only helps to unblock...



Fixed for yer


----------



## toggle (Jan 3, 2010)

grouch.

distinct lack of references in the journals i can access.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2010)

toggle said:


> grouch.
> 
> distinct lack of references in the journals i can access.



Masturbate?


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Go out for a very long walk...have a hearty lunch...do something else you really should have done already...Beating yourself up only adds to the block...



Done all that.  I'm now at the point where I've just got to sit down and force myself to get on with it.  I've been here many times before and I know what's going to happen: I'll start off writing slowly and unwillingly, but as I get into it, it'll start to flow better and I'll start enjoying it.  'Twas ever thus.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> Done all that.  I'm now at the point where I've just got to sit down and force myself to get on with it.  I've been here many times before and I know what's going to happen: I'll start off writing slowly and unwillingly, but as I get into it, it'll start to flow better and I'll start enjoying it.  'Twas ever thus.



aye (rueful smiley if such complexity can be expressed in emoticon)

its a fucker isn't it.  

want a cup of tea?  I've got some of Nankers chocy biccies he left here


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> want a cup of tea?  I've got some of Nankers chocy biccies he left here



Yes please!

Getting on a bit better now, except that my N key seems to be sticking and needs a firm tap before it actually does anything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> Yes please!
> 
> Getting on a bit better now, except that my N key seems to be sticking and needs a firm tap before it actually does anything.


kick it


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2010)

beeboo said:


> woo-hoo!  *3000!*   and amazingly that's pretty much everything I wanted to say written down.
> 
> A few paragraphs need slightly more fleshing out, a few could do with a bit of editing, but I've got a 10% margin either way to play with so I should be able to tinker about tomorrow evening with it to get it polished.
> 
> ...



I have a 'special' writing outfit that has stripey baselayer, dress, legwarmers(friend handknitter =) and a stripey 'house' hat 
I think of it as my lucky outfit

and well done beeboo hope you got a sale bargin

when this is all finished I'm going to have a a looooooooong lie in and not know what to do with myself


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2010)

1000 words done now.  Not great, but a lot better than nothing.  Since it's Sunday I might well knock off when I've finished this section...


----------



## tastebud (Jan 3, 2010)

have done 2815 - should be 2500. i am feeling finished but also wondering if i have answered the question at all. i have answered it with examples throughout but i get to the end and i feel that it is a daft question that cannot really be answered. yes and no - but no, really. grrrrr!! will come back to it yet again tomorrow.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2010)

tastebud said:


> have done 2815 - should be 2500. i am feeling finished but also wondering if i have answered the question at all. i have answered it with examples throughout but i get to the end and i feel that it is a **. yes and no - but no, really. grrrrr!! will come back to it yet again tomorrow.





I formulated my own question and so have no one to blame but me

I'm also currently 11 000 words over limit and I'll have to get the machete out to deal with it


----------



## little_legs (Jan 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Exhibit A: Essay rage





Miss-Shelf said:


> hope its a better day today



sigh... i am nearly finished. god bless memory sticks and the creator of PG tips.


----------



## LDR (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I knocked out half the essay in about 2 hours.  I only started about half five.  I'll finish the rest after work tomorrow.   I could finish it tonight but why rush when I don't have to. 

I'm thankful for electronic submissions.  I just need to upload it by midnight tomorrow.  Yay!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2010)

little_legs said:


> sigh... i am nearly finished. god bless memory sticks and the creator of PG tips.






LDR said:


> Well, I knocked out half the essay in about 2 hours. I only started about half five. I'll finish the rest after work tomorrow. I could finish it tonight but why rush when I don't have to.
> 
> I'm thankful for electronic submissions. I just need to upload it by midnight tomorrow. Yay!



good work essay crew


----------



## tastebud (Jan 3, 2010)

agh! i know i won't fail, but still i have done sooooo much reading for this and feel like i could have made it a lot better.

11,000 over the word limit??  holy moly!


----------



## little_legs (Jan 3, 2010)

I am now trying to write a conclusion ... I feel like this Stick:


----------



## tastebud (Jan 3, 2010)

it's writing the conclusion that has made me depressed. i summarised some points in the essay and that was fine... they all address the question to some degree but i feel like i haven't really concluded with an answer to the question. gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

i actually looked a lot like that man earlier.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2010)

tastebud said:


> agh! i know i won't fail, but still i have done sooooo much reading for this and feel like i could have made it a lot better.



you'll be able to make it better tomorrow


----------



## little_legs (Jan 4, 2010)

i am 400 words over the limit. what is the best strategy to keep in mind to get rid of what seems like a relevant/important point from the essay?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2010)

as my work is way way way over limit this is a bit ironic but...

try reading it out loud - that helps me see what is waffle and whats essential

try printing it out and physicallly highlighting the really salient points

get a blunt friend or two to read it and say what does/doesn't make sense

when's your hand in date?  I know that distance really helps me to let go of ideas that at the time seem essential whilst i'm making my arguaments

what is just description that helps you understand

finally - how strict is your marker?  And what is your word limit?  on a 6000 word essay I'd expect to get away with an extra 400 words - my markers have always let it go


----------



## little_legs (Jan 4, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> as my work is way way way over limit this is a bit ironic but...
> 
> try reading it out loud - that helps me see what is waffle and whats essential
> 
> ...



thank you for the tips. i am going to print the draft, will read this work of art (*NOT!*) and will get rid of the 'waffle'. 

i saw your earlier posts, hesitated to comment about how many words you are off the limit. i presume you are working on more than an essay, am I correct? 

the word limit is 1500, it's for the marketing lecturer who is pretty flexible. and we have been allowed 10% over/under the limit. hand in on 13th of jan, but i've not had a tutorial yet, so the lecturer can crap on the draft forcing me to rework a whole load of stuff that i'd like to avoid. sorry for whinging.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got up to rewrite one of my statements.

I've done most of 3 of them so I'm feeling confident about getting them done, although the guidelines are non-existent and I could waffle for pages on some of them.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> *
> I'm also currently 11 000 words over limit* and I'll have to get the machete out to deal with it



What????  You'll need more than a machete....I reckon something more like a industrial plough...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2010)

LDR said:


> Well, I knocked out half the essay in about 2 hours.  I only started about half five.  I'll finish the rest after work tomorrow.   I could finish it tonight but why rush when I don't have to.
> 
> I'm thankful for electronic submissions.  I just need to upload it by midnight tomorrow.  Yay!



top work



Rutita1 said:


> What????  You'll need more than a machete....I reckon something more like a industrial plough...



indeed - I just read far too much and did far too much reserach and am so reluctant to leave any reserach out although I will have to


Chip Barm said:


> I just got up to rewrite one of my statements.
> 
> I've done most of 3 of them so I'm feeling confident about getting them done, although the guidelines are non-existent and I could waffle for pages on some of them.



 (and see below)




little_legs said:


> thank you for the tips. i am going to print the draft, will *read this work of art *(*NOT!*) and will get rid of the 'waffle'.



essays are fairly dull ways of assessing if a student has grasped an issue and put it in context - thats all - who wants to read them again?

good luck with the


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 4, 2010)

Work closed with broken boiler so I'm home in bed doing a bit more.

This is coming as quite a revelation to me but I'm actually enjoying the reading and research 

Still having some problems with how much to write and my confidence in whether what I'm writing is any good, but my mate who did the same course has told me not to worry so much.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 4, 2010)

Fucking essay on cat poems. And they're not even by TS Elliot.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Fucking essay on cat poems. And they're not even by TS Elliot.



more essay rage


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Work closed with broken boiler so I'm home in bed doing a bit more.
> 
> *This is coming as quite a revelation to me but I'm actually enjoying the reading and research *
> 
> Still having some problems with how much to write and my confidence in whether what I'm writing is any good, but my mate who did the same course has told me not to worry so much.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2010)

Afternoon essay crew...didn't make it to the library today BUT have managed to get loads of other important paperwork done. I shall try and study tonight here at home and will definately be in the library all day tomorrow.

I have approx 300-400 words to write for an essay due on Thursday and some preparation notes for a group project so it's more than doable. I am aware though that I need to be cracking on with other stuff because other deadlines are approaching.....


----------



## little_legs (Jan 4, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> .... essays are fairly dull ways of assessing if a student has grasped an issue and put it in context - thats all - who wants to read them again?



Could not agree more. I got a friend to read the draft, hopefull this will make getting rid of irrelevant things easier. 

Just wanted to ask folks here. Would you say Adams et al (2005) *suggest *or *suggests*?

thank you


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Afternoon essay crew...didn't make it to the library today BUT have managed to get loads of other important paperwork done. I shall try and study tonight here at home and will definately be in the library all day tomorrow.
> 
> I have approx 300-400 words to write for an essay due on Thursday and some preparation notes for a group project so it's more than doable. I am aware though that I need to be cracking on with other stuff because other deadlines are approaching.....



afternoon  you sound on top of it, crack on crack on...

@ little legs - I suggest '*suggest*' but grammer spelling and punctuation ain't my strong point


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2010)

Adams et al (2009) suggest that blah blah blah...

They suggest...
He suggests...


----------



## little_legs (Jan 4, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> @ little legs - I suggest '*suggest*' but grammer spelling and punctuation ain't my strong point





Rutita1 said:


> Adams et al (2009) suggest that blah blah blah...
> 
> They suggest...
> He suggests...



I send you both a virtual hug, thank you.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 4, 2010)

tastebud said:


> have done 2815 - should be 2500. i am feeling finished but also wondering if i have answered the question at all. i have answered it with examples throughout but* i get to the end and i feel that it is a daft question that cannot really be answered*. yes and no - but no, really. grrrrr!! will come back to it yet again tomorrow.



I find this very often! I don't know whether it's just because of looking at the question over and over that it stops making sense, or because the question itself is senseless....perhaps a bit of both.

I've left my essays stew for long enough now so I've come back to revise them. I always dread this part incase I realise I've just written a load of crap and have to do it all again, but it's not going so badly. One essay is done and dusted, another needs references and a brand new conclusion. I might get round to the third one at some point....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2010)

smmudge said:


> I find this very often! I don't know whether it's just because of looking at the question over and over that it stops making sense, or because the question itself is senseless....perhaps a bit of both.
> 
> I've left my essays stew for long enough now so I've come back to revise them. I always dread this part incase I realise I've just written a load of crap and have to do it all again, but it's not going so badly. One essay is done and dusted, another needs references and a brand new conclusion. I might get round to the third one at some point....



good work keep going

I need a pat on the back and some patronising but well meaning platitudes - the sort midwifes give when someones nearly giving birth and they say things like _'*good *girl,  you're doing *so* well.  Come on .  just a little bit more.  Great, good girl'_  and even as you're thinking that's so cheesy it's *exactly *what you need at the time


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2010)

How is the combine harvesting coming along miss shelf?


----------



## LDR (Jan 4, 2010)

I've just submitted my essay due today despite spending most of the day in bed ill.

I've another two to finish this month.  Arghh!  Bang goes my social life again.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 4, 2010)

little_legs said:


> i am 400 words over the limit. what is the best strategy to keep in mind to get rid of what seems like a relevant/important point from the essay?


i just lied on my word count.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2010)

tastebud said:


> i just lied on my word count.



 The cheek of it!!!


----------



## tastebud (Jan 4, 2010)

i've also emailed the marker asking to be allowed a few more words. god damn them all and their silly essay questions.
i think we should all mail our marks here, when they come in


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2010)

tastebud said:


> i've also emailed the marker asking to be allowed a few more words. god damn them all and their silly essay questions.
> i think we should all mail our marks here, when they come in







Rutita1 said:


> How is the combine harvesting coming along miss shelf?




I am still at the adding stage finishing up my data

once I see the whole amount then I can bulldoze through - I'm still expressing myself!

how's your work going?


----------



## pootle (Jan 4, 2010)

My next essay is due on the 15th Feb and instead of leaving it till the weekend before, I'm going to make a start on it this weekend.  Honest!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like everyones been very studious today 

What I'm struggling with today is how much citation I should do.  Part of me wants to try to squeeze citations in everywhere so I can have a massive biblography and look like I've done loads of reading.  But then through the sheer number of citations it ends up looking like every idea in the essay has been nicked from someone else and I haven't had any original thoughts.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2010)

mrs quoad recomends putting in as many citatations as possible and he should know...

as long as they're not for the sake of it lots of references is good, no?


----------



## beeboo (Jan 4, 2010)

As many as possible, OK.

One of the particularly things which is bugging me is I'm just re-reading an article and realised that one of the points the author makes is pretty similar to my own conclusion to my essay, which I didn't (knowingly) reference when I wrote it.  So do I go back and rewrite the conclusion so as to cite the author, or do I accept that I reached my conclusion independently and leave it as my own arguement?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 4, 2010)

beeboo said:


> One of the particularly things which is bugging me is I'm just re-reading an article and realised that one of the points the author makes is pretty similar to my own conclusion to my essay, which I didn't (knowingly) reference when I wrote it.  So do I go back and rewrite the conclusion so as to cite the author, or do I accept that I reached my conclusion independently and leave it as my own arguement?



What I've done in this situation before is outlined my own arguments, and then said that this view is shared by such and such (year). That seemed acceptable, and kind of suggests that you came to a similar view independently, but that you're acknowledging someone else has argued it.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 4, 2010)

Perfect, thanks AS


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how's your work going?



What work?  











4 hours back to back documentaries again.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2010)

Another day and the essay CAN'T wait any longer.

Am in the college library as I found it impossible to study at home...


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Snow means work is shut, so more time for reading.

Also means no school for the kids and me wanting to go out and build an igloo.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 5, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What I've done in this situation before is outlined my own arguments, and then said that this view is shared by such and such (year). That seemed acceptable, and kind of suggests that you came to a similar view independently, but that you're acknowledging someone else has argued it.



shouldn't we now address you as DrAgent Sparrow?

you could be U75 consultant


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2010)

Still in the library....not much done really apart from sourcing and adding relevant diagrams, re-writing key paragraphs to cut word count and contextualise diagrams, revising my reference list....

Still gonna be about 200-300 words over the limit!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Still in the library....not much done really apart from sourcing and adding relevant diagrams, re-writing key paragraphs to cut word count and contextualise diagrams, revising my reference list....
> 
> Still gonna be about 200-300 words over the limit!



wanna borrow my machete?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 5, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> mrs quoad recomends putting in as many citatations as possible and he should know...
> 
> as long as they're not for the sake of it lots of references is good, no?



 

Do I? 

Did I?

tbf, I probably did 

And tbf, it seems to've worked. 

Erm, these days I'd hedge away from over-referencing... largely because I reckon I have been in the 'for the sake of it' camp in the past  But... I think... maybe that's to do with having developed more confidence in what I'm doing... and maybe to do with being at a slightly different level now (i.e., if I don't come up with original ideas, I've massively failed). 

Erm, yes.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 5, 2010)

^ see quoady we listen to you

I have cut 1000 words out just by taking out six tables 

only another 10000 words to cut out now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2010)

*gives Miss shelf a machete sharpner


----------



## tastebud (Jan 5, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What I've done in this situation before is outlined my own arguments, and then said that this view is shared by such and such (year). That seemed acceptable, and kind of suggests that you came to a similar view independently, but that you're acknowledging someone else has argued it.


yeah that's what i have done with this one too. annoying but also pleased that i independently concluded something someone published did.

that is the least of my worries today though - i keep adding words, so have gone back over the limit by several hundred again. agh! not feeling positive today. every time i think i have nailed it i re read it, change it loads, add more material and stress some more. ugh.

i need red wine, but have a super early start/long day tomorrow.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

Just the conclusion to tweek a bit now .....I have made a new law which has made it illegal for me to re-write or edit any more of the main body.


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2010)

1233 pages on the reformation.

wonders how to cite the bible


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

my machete needs sharpening again - Rutita?


----------



## little_legs (Jan 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Just the conclusion to tweek a bit now .....I have made a new law which has made it illegal for me to re-write or edit any more of the main body.



Nice work Rutita1! I think I will adopt your law for my coursework too, enough editing already.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

little_legs said:


> Nice work Rutita1! I think I will adopt your law for my coursework too, enough editing already.



y' know in the end all our tutors will just be glad we got the damn work in on time


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> my machete needs sharpening again - Rutita?



Dunno, how many more words do you need to lose?


----------



## little_legs (Jan 6, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> y' know in the end all our tutors will just be glad we got the damn work in on time



Too right. The last tutorial I had, the tutor was giving me all kinds of random thoughts and talking about a camera he bought in Richmond. I had to restrain myself almost physically from asking him: Sir, any chance you are high this morning? 

But after 15 minutes of crap, he said: Young lady, your work is currently in the high 60's, but if you read chapter 12, page blah, blah and put here (pointing his finger on the paragraph), you will get a mark above 70. I was holly molly! I love you!


----------



## little_legs (Jan 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Dunno, how many more words do you need to lose?





Miss-Shelf said:


> my machete needs sharpening again - Rutita?




There you go, honey. See all those sparks flying off?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

little_legs said:


> Too right. The last tutorial I had, the tutor was giving me all kinds of random thoughts and talking about a camera he bought in Richmond. I had to restrain myself almost physically from asking him: Sir, any chance you are high this morning?
> 
> But after 15 minutes of crap, he said: Young lady, your work is currently in the high 60's, but if you read chapter 12, page blah, blah and put here (pointing his finger on the paragraph), you will get a mark above 70. I was holly molly! I love you!



my tutor said to me
you have laid out some wonderful lengths of cloth on the stall but now you need to make it into a garment

which made me laugh but didn't acutally help me GET MY FUCKING WORD COUNT DOWN


----------



## little_legs (Jan 6, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> my tutor said to me
> you have laid out some wonderful lengths of cloth on the stall but now you need to make it into a garment
> 
> which made me laugh but didn't acutally help me GET MY FUCKING WORD COUNT DOWN


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> my tutor said to me
> you have laid out some wonderful lengths of cloth on the stall but now you need to make it into a garment
> 
> which made me laugh but didn't acutally help me GET MY FUCKING WORD COUNT DOWN



the trick is to take out the words you don't need.

-->

take out the words you don't need

-->

remove unnecessary words


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> ..I suppose I just get a little bored with constantly having to back up everything I write because in the end, it doesn't feel like my idea any more.



But the process is yours, as in, how you take the info and synthesize it into a new idea or proposition. All the citations are, are you showing where the building blocks came from. The finished masonry is all yours.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> But the process is yours, as in, how you take the info and synthesize it into a new idea or proposition. All the citations are, are you showing where the building blocks came from. The finished masonry is all yours.



I know mate....it can feel a bit like swimming in human soup sometimes though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Just the conclusion to tweek a bit now .....I have made a new law which has made it illegal for me to re-write or edit any more of the main body.



I broke my own law  and spent a few hours today restructuring, editing and finishing the conclusion...I am now 300 words over....all of those words are NECESSARY is what I keep telling myself...will re-read again later


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I broke my own law  and spent a few hours today restructuring, editing and finishing the conclusion...I am now 300 words over....all of those words are NECESSARY is what I keep telling myself...will re-read again later



I am trying to take Pickmans advice, remove unneccesary words, remove unnecessary words...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am trying to take Pickmans advice, remove unneccesary words, remove unnecessary words...



I have....time and time again.   I may just register a complaint with the tutor that the word count set wasn't appropriate given the task.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I have....time and time again.   I may just register a complaint with the tutor that the word count set wasn't appropriate given the task.



a few hundred words: how serious do they take that?  

I got my tutor to agree to letting me go to 22, 000 but thats the limit - any more and she's taking marks off.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> a few hundred words: how serious do they take that?
> 
> I got my tutor to agree to letting me go to 22, 000 but thats the limit - any more and she's taking marks off.



How many words was yours supposed to be again?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> How many words was yours supposed to be again?



20 0000 but was running at 31 000 yesterday

just did too much reading
too much reserach
and couldn't bear to leave any of it out
am hacking word by word by word

but....I was s'posed to be starting a new course tomorrow (not my choice work sent me on it) and its been cancelled and I haven't told my workplace - (different manager sent me on it) so i've gained a day yippee


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 20 0000 but was running at 31 000 yesterday


 

*Update:*

 I'm going back in with a cutlass. 

The hand in date is tomorrow but I have a feeling that for some reason or another (snow) after all this faffing about half the group/teachers won't make it in thereby extending the hand in date.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> I'm going back in with a cutlass.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


>



 Cutlass was obviously blunt as I am still 200 words over. 

I am leaving them in though as it's a bloody good essay! 

Will report back to let you know my mark when I get it, your reward for having to read this tedious commentary....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

hey essay crew 

I did a whole 10 minutes work then without looking at urban

thats what i call being in the flow


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 6, 2010)

I've got a programme note, an essay (musicology) and a composition all due in the next 2 weeks, and I've done fuck all


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> I've got a programme note, an essay (musicology) and a composition all due in the next 2 weeks, and I've done fuck all



you're in the right thread then


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> I've got a programme note, an essay (musicology) and a composition all due in the next 2 weeks, and I've done fuck all



As miss shelf says you are right at home in this thread....I predict however that your smile will become increasingly demented as the days pass and the anxiety of getting the work done/in builds....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

there goes another 200 words on the mulch pile

and I'm tweezering word by word (pickmans gives good advice)


----------



## beeboo (Jan 6, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> there goes another 200 words on the mulch pile



I hope you've kept a copy of the 31,000 word version - then when you publish your book you won't have to write it all again 


I'm going through the post-submission regret phase.     Actually I never have the faintest idea whether my work is any good.  It could have been brilliant or I could have missed the point by a mile, I've no idea.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

beeboo said:


> I hope you've kept a copy of the 31,000 word version - then when you publish your book you won't have to write it all again
> 
> 
> I'm going through the post-submission regret phase.     Actually I never have the faintest idea whether my work is any good.  It could have been brilliant or I could have missed the point by a mile, I've no idea.



point is , its in and now you can have a large cup of tea


----------



## beeboo (Jan 6, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> point is , its in and now you can have a large cup of tea



I drank my weight in tea whilst I was writing the damn thing - I'm drinking whisky and hot milk at the mo


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> As miss shelf says you are right at home in this thread....I predict however that your smile will become increasingly demented as the days pass and the anxiety of getting the work done/in builds....



indeed, fortunately I've been in this position a few times before (tho I've not always succeeded) . . .


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> indeed, fortunately I've been in this position a few times before (tho I've not always succeeded) . . .



the strength of this thread will get you through


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2010)

It's hand in day...dare I read the essay before leaving the house?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2010)

a citation question pop pickers:

I want to make a direct quote from an article that's published on a web site

there are no page numbers

and it doesn't say what year it was uploaded to the site(it was published elsewhere in 2001 - can't access that through my uni login

I know in the bibliography I can state the author, the website and give the whole web address and say when I retrieved it

but in the main body of the text all i've got is

'this is a great idea' (name of author BUT NO PAGE NUMBER and this is the problem for me)

any ideas?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got my interview in the morning at 9.30. 

The trams are my best bet for getting there and they're a bit hit and miss with the weather, think I'd best leave at 7 for what would usually take 30 minutes. I'll be pretty fucked if they're not running.

Also not got all the work done because my boss has to do a load of references and hasn't emailed them to me.

Luckily spoke to the interviewers and they seem very understanding.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2010)

What referencing style are you using?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2010)

" Blah, Blah, Blah " (Blahman, n.d.) = APA style, *n.d.* means no date.

Page numbers are not an issue for web articles/published stuff.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> " Blah, Blah, Blah " (Blahman, n.d.) = APA style, *n.d.* means no date.
> 
> Page numbers are not an issue for web articles/published stuff.



thanks

(harvard)

and good luck (we need a fingers crossed smiley) to Chip Barm


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Someone should change the title to include 2010 

I should have worked on my PhD proposal over Christmas, and also I really should have re-worked my Colson Whitehead essay for publication by now, but haven't even looked at it. I have an appointment with my supervisor next Thursday, to discuss these and to make tentative steps towards a plan of action for my dissertation (due Sept). I totally lost my mojo last semester, I just hope I can get it back pretty sharpish now.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Someone should change the title to include 2010
> 
> I should have worked on my PhD proposal over Christmas, and also I really should have re-worked my Colson Whitehead essay for publication by now, but haven't even looked at it. I have an appointment with my supervisor next Thursday, to discuss these and to make tentative steps towards a plan of action for my dissertation (due Sept). I totally lost my mojo last semester, I just hope I can get it back pretty sharpish now.



<tickles vintage paw's mojo>  and


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

*squirms* My mojo's dead ticklish


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2010)

what does Colson Whitehead have to say about the world then?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, that's subjective, what with him being a novelist and all, but he falls into the 'post-black' bracket of contemporary American fiction, and my essay was about movement and struggle in two of his novels (I expanded on the image of linear movement in relation to racial uplift into a wider comment on non-linear movement and struggle (from Bourdieu) in general). I have to expand on it to include more about his other work (of which I still have some to read). Problem is, it's a perfectly formed 4,000+ word essay and it needs to be about 6,000, and I have no idea how to pick it apart. The way I write means the piece is one thing, and it has a narrativity to it that will make it incredibly difficult to rewrite to insert more stuff. Ugh.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2010)

VP: Read more of his work and find themes? They could be comparative or contrasting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, I know what to look for. I looked at _The Intuitionist_ and _Apex Hides the Hurt_, but those themes of movement and progress are there in _John Henry Days_ too (from what little I've read of it, anyway), and I think I can see parallels in his most recent _Sag Harbor_. I don't need to rewrite the whole thing, but place my argument in context with regard to his larger body of work. I think I'm just scared of fucking it up


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, I know what to look for. I looked at _The Intuitionist_ and _Apex Hides the Hurt_, but those themes of movement and progress are there in _John Henry Days_ too (from what little I've read of it, anyway), and I think I can see parallels in his most recent _Sag Harbor_. I don't need to rewrite the whole thing, but place my argument in context with regard to his larger body of work. I think I'm just scared of fucking it up



you _will_ fuck it up and then you will repair and reweave with magnificence

<looks into her crystal ball>


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you _will_ fuck it up and then you will repair and reweave with magnificence
> 
> <looks into her crystal ball>



 

I try to sabotage everything due to my crushing low self-esteem, but that's another thread 

In other news, having not thought about work at all over Christmas, off the back of writing about my Whitehead essay I've decided to slightly alter what my PhD will be about and focus more specifically on post-black culture. So, huzzah!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, I know what to look for.



So do it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> So do it.



Pfft, because that wouldn't be the most efficient way to undermine my work now, would it?


----------



## tastebud (Jan 7, 2010)

got mine down to just 240 over the word limit, which if my brain is not too fried i calculate to be just under 10% - woo!
good luck the rest of you.
adios thread, till april!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2010)

tastebud said:


> got mine down to just 240 over the word limit, which if my brain is not too fried i calculate to be just under 10% - woo!
> good luck the rest of you.
> adios thread, till april!!



over and out



beeboo said:


> I drank my weight in tea whilst I was writing the damn thing - I'm drinking whisky and hot milk at the mo







Rutita1 said:


> So do it.



spoken like one who HAS GOT HER ESSAY IN TODAY and 



Vintage Paw said:


> *I try to sabotage everything due to my crushing low self-esteem, but that's another thread*



I know that so well....fighting myself is the worst part of this project



Vintage Paw said:


> In other news, having not thought about work at all over Christmas, off the back of writing about my Whitehead essay I've decided to slightly alter what my PhD will be about and focus more specifically on post-black culture. So, huzzah!



I would like to know more about post-black culture...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I would like to know more about post-black culture...



So would I  

Congrats to all those jammy buggers who have finished/handed in etc.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes I got one essay in yesterday ...Still have other assignments to do though 


My time on this thread is not over....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 8, 2010)

Update: Back on the coursework...off to the library for some serious study!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm in the library and have just photocopied appropriate chapters on Albert herring (the Britten opera I'm writing about) from _five_ different books. Woo!


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't work out whether my lack of progress today is due to writer's block, too many distractions, or just plain laziness.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> I can't work out whether my lack of progress today is due to writer's block, too many distractions, or just plain laziness.





Give it up as a bad job and concentrate on enjoying the distractions for the rest of the day and start afresh tomorrow.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 8, 2010)

Been in the library for 4 hours...been productive too

I did not check urban once!!!!!!!!! 

No idea how I managed that


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been in the library for hours and done almost nothing.  I've written a bit but I can't be bothered researching stuff.  I enjoy writing essays, but not so much searching for info first.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 8, 2010)

i'm in the library now! 
managed to sneak off early from a meeting.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> i'm in the library now!
> managed to sneak off early from a meeting.



Now sneak off to the theatre with your boyfriend!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 8, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> i'm in the library now!
> managed to sneak off early from a meeting.



YAY!!!!




Nanker Phelge said:


> Now sneak off to the theatre with your boyfriend!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 9, 2010)

Did an 11 hour day at work and still managed a further 3 hours in library this evening. 

*high fives to the library posse*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey you lot...stop studying  I mean procrastinating  and listen to me!!!!

I am transcribing...it really is the best most invigorating thing EVER!!! 
So far, 2 hours work equates to 15 minutes actual speaking time 

That is all...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 9, 2010)

transcribing is the worst

i am doing some at the moment


----------



## beeboo (Jan 10, 2010)

Had a rubbish day yesterday - doing random reading and couldn't get anything approaching an essay structure clear in my head.

But hurrah for sleep because magically I've woken up this morning with the essay all mapped out, just need to get it down on paper now.  

Does anyone else find that they order their thoughts in their sleep - I usually have my best ideas in my morning shower, when all the things that have been turning through my head at night emerge as ideas.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Had a rubbish day yesterday - doing random reading and couldn't get anything approaching an essay structure clear in my head.
> 
> But hurrah for sleep because magically I've woken up this morning with the essay all mapped out, just need to get it down on paper now.
> 
> Does anyone else find that they order their thoughts in their sleep - I usually have my best ideas in my morning shower, when all the things that have been turning through my head at night emerge as ideas.





yup I literally did dream an episode that I observed for my essay last night!

go beeboo go beeboo go beeboo


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2010)

Beeboo, perhaps it's something in the water? 

Seriously though, sometimes I have been avoiding or thinking about doing something for so long that without realising it has come together in my head...

Study Sunday in Hackney will probably consist of some procrastinating, followed by some more transcribing, followed up with some more procrastinating. 


What about you lot?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm still cutting out words whilst writing a bit more about my findings

Nanker helped me loads yesterday by helping me format photos etc to go to printing

have to crack on really - got a lot to do and a job interview this week

nearly there  but have to keep my nerve

hoping the flood in my work on friday means we can't have kids in tomorrow and i can gain another study day


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 10, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm still cutting out words whilst writing a bit more about my findings
> 
> Nanker helped me loads yesterday by helping me format photos etc to go to printing
> 
> ...



Do I get credited? Will I be preserved in the hallowed librarys of learned works for my photoshop and formatting talents?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Do I get credited? Will I be preserved in the hallowed librarys of learned works for my photoshop and formatting talents?



yup


----------



## smmudge (Jan 10, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Does anyone else find that they order their thoughts in their sleep - I usually have my best ideas in my morning shower, when all the things that have been turning through my head at night emerge as ideas.



Yep..that's what sleep is for (the brain), much more so than physical rest. For me having a good night's sleep is much more useful for picking out salient points from readings, and essay structuring ideas, than actually thinking really hard about it!


----------



## LDR (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a dream last night about how I would structure my next essay.  I basically did my essay plan it my sleep.  Yay!

I've just started and have just completed the introduction.  It's not due to Thursday but I plan to pull an all-nighter if need be and finish it today, tidying it up on Monday and Tuesday.  I normally plan 1,000 words a night and I need to do double that.  I want to go and see The Spivs on Wednesday night.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2010)

LDR said:


> I had a dream last night about how I would structure my next essay.  I basically did my essay plan it my sleep.  Yay!
> 
> I've just started and have just completed the introduction.  It's not due to Thursday but I plan to pull an all-nighter if need be and finish it today, tidying it up on Monday and Tuesday.  I normally plan 1,000 words a night and I need to do double that. * I want to go and see The Spivs on Wednesday night*.



liking your priorities


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2010)

Not much more than procrstination and a siesta has been achieved in Hackney today.... Let's see what the evening holds.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 10, 2010)

Despite my productive sleep I haven't acheived much today and still have most of my essay to write - have to finish it this evening to hand in tomorrow 

The essay is just a outlining a research approach which should be _easy_ but I've got to frame it in a relevant ontological and epistemological context and I'm struggling with that bit.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Despite my productive sleep I haven't acheived much today and still have most of my essay to write - have to finish it this evening to hand in tomorrow
> 
> The essay is just a outlining a research approach which should be _easy_ but I've got to frame it in a relevant *ontological *and *epistemological *context and I'm struggling with that bit.



ha ha - not that I don't sympathise - but I now sort of know what those words mean

not that I dont struggle mightily with it - took me most of June July and August to write that chapter

I am a very slow tortoise compared with the fast brained hares


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Despite my productive sleep I haven't acheived much today and still have most of my essay to write - *have to finish it this evening to hand in tomorrow
> *




Okay enough is enough... On behalf of the essay/study procrastinators thread I demand that you LOG OFF OF URBAN THIS MINUTE!!!

We can't have you missing a blooding deadline!!!!

*NO-ONE SHOULD SPEAK TO BEEBOO FOR THE REST OF THE EVENING!
*

 Tough love, when all else seems to be failing, it's our last hope!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2010)

she'll do it
the power of the essay crew thread will pull her through
or else she'll just dream it all in her sleep and the fairies will write it for her


----------



## beeboo (Jan 10, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> ha ha - not that I don't sympathise - but I now sort of know what those words mean



The irony is, our tutor doesn't really know what they mean   I doubt he could situate any of his own work in a philosophical context.  And he definitely knows nothing at all about the area of social theory I'm engaging with.

Problem is they'll probably find a second marker who does know something....



Rutita1 said:


> LOG OFF OF URBAN THIS MINUTE!!!



I've had my head down for the last hour, honest  



Miss-Shelf said:


> or else she'll just dream it all in her sleep and the fairies will write it for her



...but this would help


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2010)

if it just at the proposal stage you will have time to learn more when you write the dissertation(which is what it sounds like)

just get the proposal in and let them tell you where to improve it

I just read some comments about drafts of my work and out of the 1000's and 1000's of words i've thrown in my tutor has applauded two paragraphs

i need a bit more encouragement than that


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

re transcribing: I do it for cash every now and again for random lecturers at uni, and I've got some at the moment but have been really, really lax. I meant to finish it up over Xmas but haven't. I'll be cramming it in every afternoon this week so I can give it to him asap.

I'm usually around the 1 hour of transcribing = 20 mins of audio mark. I also find it far easier to transcribe interviews with people for whom English is not their first language as they seem to pause a lot more. Londoners are a bloody pain in the arse to transcribe


----------



## toggle (Jan 10, 2010)

how much do you generally get paid for transcribing?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> re transcribing: I do it for cash every now and again for random lecturers at uni, and I've got some at the moment but have been really, really lax. I meant to finish it up over Xmas but haven't. I'll be cramming it in every afternoon this week so I can give it to him asap.
> 
> I'm usually around the 1 hour of transcribing = 20 mins of audio mark. I also find it far easier to transcribe interviews with people for whom English is not their first language as they seem to pause a lot more. Londoners are a bloody pain in the arse to transcribe



yeah i agree with that!

I am transcribing people I know so maybe its easier?


----------



## beeboo (Jan 10, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> if it just at the proposal stage you will have time to learn more when you write the dissertation(which is what it sounds like)
> 
> just get the proposal in and let them tell you where to improve it



Nah it's a piece of assessed work...I'm doing a research methods MSc so it's all a bit like this.




> I just read some comments about drafts of my work and out of the 1000's and 1000's of words i've thrown in my tutor has applauded two paragraphs
> 
> i need a bit more encouragement than that



I'm sure the rest of it is just as fab


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> if it just at the proposal stage you will have time to learn more when you write the dissertation(which is what it sounds like)
> 
> just get the proposal in and let them tell you where to improve it
> 
> I just read some comments about drafts of my work and out of the 1000's and 1000's of words i've thrown in *my tutor has applauded two paragraphs*



Fire her immediately!!!!! 



> i need a bit more encouragement than that



You are great and so is your work!!!!

The tutor is just jealous...  You know about intellectual snobbery right? This is evidence of the reverse phenomonon.  It often occurs in the tutor/student relationship, she feels threatened and thinks you will be greater and more successful than her!!!! 

She is too competative...you can't help being *GREAT!*


( Or it may just be that *all *of your work is fab but those two papragraphs were amazingly fab)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2010)

ha ha you made me laugh rutita

my tutor is actually very much behind me and I think she is just spurring me on but so near the end isn't the time for so much correction!  there's just a limit to what will get done

how's your transcribing?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how's your transcribing?


 I've managed another hour...but then I logged on here and somewhere else and now...


----------



## smmudge (Jan 10, 2010)

3 essays: done, done and done 

Ah sweet essay respite..for about 2 weeks I think 

TTFN all you productive peoples!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 10, 2010)

bollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2010)

smmudge said:


> 3 essays: done, done and done
> 
> Ah sweet essay respite..for about 2 weeks I think
> 
> TTFN all you productive peoples!



Oh I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Use us and dump us eh? 

You'll be back...they always come back!!!! 









Well done!


----------



## LDR (Jan 11, 2010)

It's now midnight and I have 1,677 words to go.   It looks like an all nighter is going to happen.

Oh well.  Back to it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> bollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocksbollocks



Aha....I hear ya....I'm knee deep in it myself...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2010)

LDR said:


> It's now midnight and I have 1,677 words to go.   It looks like an all nighter is going to happen.
> 
> Oh well.  Back to it.



Quote, quote, quote  and remember you can be 10% under the word count...


You still have bags of time before Thursday so no need to break out the pro-plus just yet!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 11, 2010)

fuck pro plus, I'll be necking base if it comes to it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> fuck pro plus, I'll be necking base if it comes to it



 No, don't really! All that will happen is you'll type a load of rant, then put a CD on, then dance around, type more rant and dance some more....


----------



## LDR (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm about half way through but I have a busy day tomorrow and have to be up at half six.

I'm a little disappointed I'm not further along but I need more practise at scansion methinks.  It doesn't come naturally to me.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 11, 2010)

ugh - still working!  Had a couple of hours doze from 2-4am.  Damn my complacency, I though this essay was going to be easy  

Nearly there now - although supposed to be at work today.  Can blag working from home though I think, allow me to get a little bit of zzz in if I need it.


----------



## LDR (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't make it to bed in the end.  Now off to work.  

Hopefully, I get the rest finished tonight but I'm working from home on Wednesday anyway so have a contingency plan if I can't stay up tonight.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 11, 2010)

blimey LDR, no sleep at all?!


----------



## LDR (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep.  But I'm planning an early night tonight.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Ugh, I've done the all-night essay thing plenty of times and it's utterly horrible. Good luck LDR and beeboo!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Can we use this thread for general academic progress woes, or is there another one knocking about?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2010)

All manner of academic, study related woes are welcome on this thread VP...we do not discriminate!!! 

My study update: College library is closed due to being used as an exam space....I know exams are important BUT that is soooooooooooooooo selfish  and completely bodges my plan to spend the day in there studying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> All manner of academic, study related woes are welcome on this thread VP...we do not discriminate!!!
> 
> My study update: College library is closed due to being used as an exam space....I know exams are important BUT that is soooooooooooooooo selfish  and completely bodges my plan to spend the day in there studying.


right. and no one ever said to you that you can take your student card to any academic library within the m25 (take a passport photo with you too) and get reference access?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> right. and no one ever said to you that you can take your student card to any academic library within the m25 (take a passport photo with you too) and get reference access?



Oi!!!  Don't come around here with your rational common sense advice...I am too lazy to go elsewhere and WANTED to go and sit in my favorite corner of the quiet study area of my local college library which is 10 minutes walk away..... You sir are the enemy of the average procrastinating student!!!! We are creatures of habit 

Leave us alone!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

'enemy of the average procrastinating student!!!!' 

Well, first day of going into uni after the break and I haven't been able to take my coat/gloves/scarf off all day it's so bloody cold in the office!

Anyway, I'm both pleased and not pleased with what I've achieved. Today was to be a day of list-making. A list of what I need to do this semester. Namely: PhD proposal; re-do Whitehead essay; dissertation. Then, that got broken down into very, very vague plan-type lists of how I see my tasks breaking down and what sections I need to focus on. 

Buzzword of the day appears to be 'context'. I need to work on 'context'. Context, context, context. C o n t e x t.

*falls asleep*

Anyway, those lists/plans are rather sparse and short, but at least I've made a start. That's what counts, isn't it? I have a meeting with my supervisor on Thursday to discuss the proposal, and make tentative in-roads into the path ahead for the essay and diss. If I can expand on my plans by then, and make some progress on the proposal, I'll be happy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone have any tips for organising information? I think one of the reasons I put off work sometimes is because I'm scared of being overwhelmed by resources. Done a couple of EBSCO searches today, and while they both only returned 30+ results (which is good) I'm already starting to feel a little panicky.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 11, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> No, don't really! All that will happen is you'll type a load of rant, then put a CD on, then dance around, type more rant and dance some more....



got me a high first (76-79) on the last essay . . .


----------



## beeboo (Jan 11, 2010)

Essay has been handed in 

15 mins before the deadline

*collapses in heap*

wonder how LDR is doing on no sleep


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Essay has been handed in
> 
> 15 mins before the deadline
> 
> *collapses in heap*


 



> wonder how LDR is doing on no sleep




Probably asleep by now?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2010)

Transcription is FINISHED!!!! Only the analysis to do now which is the interesting part... 


How are you lot getting on then?

Hopefully beeboo and LDR are in bed by now  but the rest of you need to be studying, and studying hard!!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 11, 2010)

I am studying rutita

I am tired - 3am finish last night cos I was on a roll

paying for it now and going to bed soon

just organising my thesis printing (yippee nearly there  but still loads to do)


----------



## toggle (Jan 11, 2010)

before chrimble, i spent ages writing up and researching for an oral history project. the person i need to get in contact with to begin the project isn't replying to me.

so this afternoon, i bit the bullet and wrote up another project proposal. i would interview spinning guild members at the meeting later in the week. spend all afternoon writing up the proposal, getting provisional approval.

get home.

15 mins after i get home i get a call saying the meeting is cancelled.

so now i get to do a third attempt.

i'm running out of ideas.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 11, 2010)

You fellow student slobs (i jest, you're all many times more engaged and hard working than me, seemingly!) will be pleased to know I powered through my 3500 word essay last monday night, basically did the whole thing in a couple of days, worked out ok.  I did about 2000 words and all the referencing, sorting out and stuff in a binge from 7pm monday to 11:30am tuesday though.  Was a bit hardcore.  Had tea and dabs of MDPV to keep me going though.  Hopefully i'll get marks for it being interesting and a bit strange, probably it's rather flawed technically though, i'm not expecting mountains haha.  Still nice the satisfaction of getting a big essay done anyhow... 

Ended up staying up for another day afterwards too, just to let the weirdness kick in, in full


----------



## LDR (Jan 11, 2010)

beeboo said:


> wonder how LDR is doing on no sleep


I went to bed as soon as I got home from work.

My Good Lady Wife has a bit of a cold and starting snoring when she came to bed so I'm now up and am back working on my essay.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 12, 2010)

Riklet said:


> You fellow student slobs (i jest, you're all many times more engaged and hard working than me, seemingly!) will be pleased to know I powered through my 3500 word essay last monday night, basically did the whole thing in a couple of days, worked out ok.  I did about 2000 words and all the referencing, sorting out and stuff in a binge from 7pm monday to 11:30am tuesday though.  Was a bit hardcore.  *Had tea and dabs of MDPV to keep me going though.*  Hopefully i'll get marks for it being *interesting and a bit strange,* probably it's rather flawed technically though, i'm not expecting mountains haha.  Still nice the satisfaction of getting a big essay done anyhow...
> 
> Ended up staying up for another day afterwards too, just to let the weirdness kick in, in full



I found an old essay the other day about children's creative problem solving and I'd written about my attempts to creatively problem solve unblocking my drains whilst writing the essay WTF?  

I advise a re-read before submission....

LDR - look after yourself

I'm turning in cos it was a 3am-er last night and then a day at work today...


----------



## idioteque (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm trying to force my way through a 30 page scientifically hardcore paper which I must read in order to be able to write this mock research proposal. Before Thursday.

I feel like I'm mentally wading through repidly drying cement.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 12, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I'm trying to force my way through a 30 page scientifically hardcore paper which I must read in order to be able to write this mock research proposal. Before Thursday.
> 
> I feel like I'm mentally wading through repidly drying cement.



ask Riklet to sort you out with study drugs


----------



## LDR (Jan 12, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> LDR - look after yourself


I'm fine.  I slept from about 5:00 pm right through to midnight.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2010)

I went to be at early-o'clock....am up because of an appointment but I will take my school bag with me and head to the library afterwards. 

I agree with Miss shelf...re-read after chemically enhanced essays, just to be safe.

Nice one everybody! Keep it going...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm having a bit of an overwhelmed panic kind of day. I'm at that beginning stage with my projects where I don't know where to start, and more than that haven't even really worked out what I need to do to achieve my goals in the first place. Ugh, I hate this part of it all. I like the middle bit: I know what I need to do, have made in-roads, and am ticking along nicely. The beginning and the end are fuckers.

I think I might read an article and make some notes and see how I feel after that.

Also, just to cheekily bump a q I asked before:




			
				me said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any tips for organising information? I think one of the reasons I put off work sometimes is because I'm scared of being overwhelmed by resources. Done a couple of EBSCO searches today, and while they both only returned 30+ results (which is good) I'm already starting to feel a little panicky.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm having a bit of an overwhelmed panic kind of day. I'm at that beginning stage with my projects where I don't know where to start, and more than that haven't even really worked out what I need to do to achieve my goals in the first place. Ugh, I hate this part of it all. I like the middle bit: I know what I need to do, have made in-roads, and am ticking along nicely. The beginning and the end are fuckers.
> 
> I think I might read an article and make some notes and see how I feel after that.
> 
> Also, just to cheekily bump a q I asked before:



Re: your question VP...what do you mean by organising it? I suppose that depends on the approach taken in your work..look for a theme/way of categorising them...like a date? For something? Against something? Whatever is relevant......Does your work have subheadings/sections? When I am note taking/reading I usually organise my notes around the subheadings I am using....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 12, 2010)

to some extent if you're at phd level VP you're way ahead of any of us at the organising  of big pieces of work 

that said I think its dependent on the type of work it is

It seems like I've been working on this piece of work forever and I can look back and say that at different stages of research different systems helped me

I do a lot of unnecessary reading and while doing so take lots of notes on post its like this

Ayres 1973 p1
 this field (sensory integration) has to be infered as knowledge and theory aren't advanced

_'learning is a function of the brain: learning disorders are assumed to reflect some deviation in neural function'_.


when I've got loads of these I then refer back to my sort of road map and write some theme headings on A4 sheets and then laboriously sift through my post its to organise them to my themes - and of course doing this generates more sub themes

then i re write my plan with all the new themes and attempt to write it section by section

I've gone through a number of A4 size books for other note taking - so as to keep thoughts and plans accessible and ongoing

with my reserach it was easier to organise that as it was data collection at specific times

what I did find hard was finding a way to order my findings and present it to enhance my arguament - I used some tabulated data and its not my strong point to conceptualise it

with transcribed interviews and focus groups I trawled through it and collated the themes that illustrated arguaments from my lit review 
this process also worked in reverse - themes arose from my groups and interviews and I went looking for more theories to explain them
considering what participants and interviewees said has been one of the most interesting parts - very ordinary conversation reveals a lot about why people do what they do....(that sounds like a title for a reserach essay)

simples!

I have ommitted all the procrastinating, worrying, 3am anxieties-racing brain nights, all the nagging from colleagues about why i haven't finished it yet, all the criticisms to swallow from tutors and all the times I've had to avoid my daughter and boyfriend to do this thing and all the social invitations I've had to decline to write it and how I feel like I've stretched all my friendships beyond repair

you know about the time spend on urban75 that feels like working because you're on the computer at your desk


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2010)

10:30 -17:15 in the library today...I rock!

I couldn't believe what I was doing actually and got loads done. Also, as a friend just pointed out...it saves on the heating at home


----------



## beeboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Love your post-it note idea miss-shelf, I may have to borrow it!

I have two weeks now before my new semester starts, hurrah!

Although for work I've got to listen to some interviews I did earlier this week and write up as case studies, probably in my own time as I'm too stretched at work 

and I've seen a job I want to apply for so writing an application for that this weekend


----------



## LDR (Jan 13, 2010)

I need to finish the essay today and then I can go out and see my mates for the first time this year.  There's my motivation right there.


----------



## idioteque (Jan 13, 2010)

Right, my 1500 word mock research proposal is in tomorrow and I have only done 400 words! Oh dear. At least I have finally got my hands on an Excel fine of the proposed expenses for a similar research proposal piece of work I did in my undergraduate degree so I don't have to trawl the internet getting quotes from American laboratories about how much it would cost to have a sediment sample analysed  Essay plan done; sense of direction partially renewed. 

I will now stay away from Urban and Facebook until 1000 words have been written.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 13, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I will now stay away from Urban and Facebook until 1000 words have been written.



  I'm always saying that to myself.  A pound to a penny says you don't...

I'm actually writing quite well today ... in between long bursts of skiving.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2010)

I am in the library and am skivving for the first time today, have worked for 3 hours solid and then had lunch...feeling lazy now.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 13, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Right, my 1500 word mock research proposal is in tomorrow and I have only done 400 words! Oh dear. At least I have finally got my hands on an Excel fine of the proposed expenses for a similar research proposal piece of work I did in my undergraduate degree so I don't have to trawl the internet getting quotes from American laboratories about how much it would cost to have a sediment sample analysed  Essay plan done; sense of direction partially renewed.
> 
> I will now stay away from Urban and Facebook until 1000 words have been written.



done yet?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for your tips Miss-Shelf.

(Subject is literature, btw.)

I think my question/problem has two parts: 1) how to not feel overwhelmed by masses of different resources (and organising how to work through them methodically, knowing which to look at first, etc) and 2) how to keep track of all my information (how to catalogue it, how best to note-take, etc).

I'm not quite at PhD stage yet, still doing my MRes (writing a funding proposal for my PhD), but yes, by this stage I should know what I'm doing! 

I seem to always try out different systems, then they disintegrate as the project moves on and I'm left anxiously leaping from one resource to another, and with bits of A4 paper everywhere, notes scribbled in no discernible order. Ugh. I'm very, very bad at filing.

This all basically stems from my cluttered brain, I don't know that I'll ever find a solution, just learn to live with it 

I'm considering trying out Google docs, so I've always got things to hand (I use 3 different computers regularly). I'm always torn between keeping notes electronically or hand-written. It's been almost exclusively hand-written for the past year, and that's not really getting me anywhere, so I'll likely give electronically a try for a while.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Right, my 1500 word mock research proposal is in tomorrow and I have only done 400 words! Oh dear. At least I have finally got my hands on an Excel fine of the proposed expenses for a similar research proposal piece of work I did in my undergraduate degree so I don't have to trawl the internet getting quotes from American laboratories about how much it would cost to have a sediment sample analysed  Essay plan done; sense of direction partially renewed.
> 
> I will now stay away from Urban and Facebook until 1000 words have been written.



Good luck! 

My supervisor emailed me the final timetable for AHRC applications today. I have to have my first final draft (what an odd phrase) of my proposal handed in by Feb 5th. Then an internal Keele panel meet and decide whether I'll be allowed to go forward and apply to the AHRC. There are, I believe, 8 or 9 slots available. Then I have to apply internally to Keele to ask if I can please have a place to do a PhD (seems assbackwards, that bit). The next deadline is sometime late in March, when the final proposal, personal statement etc have to be sent to the research institute director at Keele. They look at it over Easter, fill in their bits, then it goes to the AHRC after Easter, maybe early May. Then I sit on my hands until late August, waiting for the inevitable thin envelope that contains the 'well, I'm sure your mother loves you' letter of rejection.


----------



## idioteque (Jan 13, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> done yet?



Haha no, I haven't written anything yet! I have been working though, doing lots of reading, at least I know what the hell I'm doing now. It's gonna be a long night though...


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)

First essay of 2010 submitted today. Another due next week but I think I have an extension until the end of Jan. If not then I'm fucked.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I do a lot of unnecessary reading and while doing so take lots of notes on post its like this





beeboo said:


> Love your post-it note idea miss-shelf, I may have to borrow it!









Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks for your tips Miss-Shelf.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, it would soon disintegrate into that!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 14, 2010)

at times it has looked like that!

BUT tonight i had to do a presentation for an interview tomorrow and I was able to lay my hands and eyes on some relevant post its because they are tucked away safely in their themed headings!

(even though I hadn't used them in the essay they've come in useful yippeee)


----------



## LDR (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm still going.  I need to finish it by midnight tomorrow.  This is possibly the most difficult essay I've ever written.   It's certainly one that I've spent the most time on.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 14, 2010)

are you done yet LDR?


----------



## LDR (Jan 14, 2010)

Nope.  Not yet the essay is basically finished.  Just referencing and checking really left to do.   

I've been up all night again and have an important meeting this afternoon but am working from home this morning so will have a nap before I go to work.


----------



## LDR (Jan 14, 2010)

Finished and uploaded.  Yay! 

My next assignment is due on 29th January.   I better make a start then.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 14, 2010)

Phew! Nice one Ldr!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 14, 2010)

Get in - programme notes and baroque dance completed and just about to be handed in (couple of hours spare), just a wee essay on Beethoven for next Thursday to deal with now.  Sweet


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats 

Just had meeting with supervisor. Went well. Got to send him a draft of my PhD proposal (now I've revised my topic somewhat) next Weds/Thurs, and meet again next Fri.

Slant of MRes diss may have to change slightly to accommodate the PhD, and that's what's worrying me most at the moment, but once I've had time to sit and think about it I'm sure I'll feel more confident.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2010)

Good work everyone!!!!

Keep at it...I have been in lectures all day so will have this evening off and go for a curry....don't let that stop you though!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 14, 2010)

I've had a busy day
I'm having the rest of this night off and an early night (2am beds are taking their toll)

I'm with you in spirit though essay crew


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 14, 2010)

Finally, after a week of writer's block, sleeping badly, being easily distracted, generally feeling discouraged and cursing myself for not getting much done, I've finished the article I was writing, bar the conclusion which I'll do tomorrow morning when I'm feeling fresher. So that's one down, supposedly another two to go before April...


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 15, 2010)

nice one  - I'm currently researching Beethoven's development of the orchestra in the library while listening to (probably annoyingly loud) happy hardcore . . .


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 16, 2010)

afternoon essay crew

who's doing what today?

I'm still snipping


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmm, clearly not an appropriate topic for this thread, but I also feel weird about starting a thread for it but wanted to post it somewhere, but there appears to be a dead body on my uni's sports field, found this morning.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 16, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Hmm, clearly not an appropriate topic for this thread, but I also feel weird about starting a thread for it but wanted to post it somewhere, but there appears to be a dead body on my uni's sports field, found this morning.



 and


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

Police cordon and forensic tent up at the moment. No word coming out what's going on.

We all got emails yesterday about awareness and personal safety as someone was attacked on campus last week. I don't like to speculate as to whether it's related. Of course, the most likely thing is that it was someone jogging or walking their dog who had an accident/heart attack or whatever. However, it's also exam season, and Keele reportedly has the highest suicide rate (or did). Ugh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

God, apparently the attack last week was rape


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

We've had an email from head of security. Apparently, a student found a man in his early 20s already deceased on the sports field around 11am this morning. It appears he had been there some time, possible over night. Police are informing his family. They are treating it as 'unexplained', and can offer no other details at this point.

Very, very sad


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2010)

Bloody hell VP that is  


Not studying today, I repeat not studying tody....have spent a lot of time in the library this week and ermmm.....maybe i'll study tomorrow 


Miss shelf....those scissors look a bit blunt...how is it going?


----------



## crustychick (Jan 16, 2010)

hi gang, have been avoiding this thread as I'm woefully behind, despite having taken the last two days off work 

am writing my thesis, word count is to be 15,000 to 20,000.... I'm currently at about 8,000. Have done my Introduction, Literature Review and am only about 600 words into my data analysis which i'm hoping to come to about 3,000 in total.... then need to make the rest up with conclusion and preface... feck... 

must finish data analysis section by end of Sunday! 

need to hand in to the printers/binders 9am Monday 25th.

g'luck to everyone else essay writing today


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2010)

that's plenty of time


----------



## crustychick (Jan 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> that's plenty of time


is it? 

okay, good. it had better be!!!

I think I'll have to take Wednesday, Thursday and Friday off work next week too though  I can't switch between the two trains of thought easily...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 16, 2010)

crustychick said:


> is it?
> 
> okay, good. it had better be!!!
> 
> I think I'll have to take Wednesday, Thursday and Friday off work next week too though  I can't switch between the two trains of thought easily...



it's really hard to think about work, think about home and think about study - brains can only hold so much at one time

do what you need to do - if you can spare the a/l take it.

although it sounds as if you're well on your way

(you can always have some of my words if you like - I've got to throw loads on the compost heap)

whats your essay about? ( I think I might have asked that before sorry if I have )


----------



## crustychick (Jan 16, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> whats your essay about? ( I think I might have asked that before sorry if I have )



it's on the voluntary carbon offset market and it's effect on efforts to reduce corporate emissions reductions... or something to that effect. I need to work on the title!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2010)

crustychick said:


> it's on the voluntary carbon offset market and it's effect on efforts to reduce corporate emissions reductions... or something to that effect. I need to work on the title!



voluntary carbon offset trading: a load of hot air?


----------



## crustychick (Jan 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> voluntary carbon offset trading: a load of hot air?



good try  although that's not quite the focus... and I think it's been done before... to be honest - the title is the least of my worries. my lack of data is rather more worrying. eeek


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 16, 2010)

i have spent a lot of time being very vague about my dissertation and when i got a good title and said it with authority people took a lot more notice.
coupled with some catchy findings - people are so easily wowed!


I have spent afternnon writing my conclusion - which is good but not cutting my words which is bad

now my daugher is going out i can get down to some serious work


----------



## zoooo (Jan 16, 2010)

Can I ask you what your title is? Or is that a rather personal question.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 16, 2010)

How do the physical and emotional environments of settings impact on the range and quality of children’s spontaneous movements?

oh well it seemed catchy at the time


----------



## tastebud (Jan 16, 2010)

not an essay, but we also get weekly course work and i have been slogging away at it ALL day, as it has been SO long since I have done this. have only completed 2/6 questions and it has taken me ALL bloody day, save for procrastination time. i have to have lunch with my family on Sun then am working all day monday - it's due in on tues. i am sure i will get it done eventually - it is just so boring and frustrating and it's a bloody saturday night!! i only study part-time, this is not right! not only that, i asked for an extension as my grandad died on thursday and my family commitments are big atm.... and they pretty much said no. mutha feckers! they are so gonna feel my wrath once i have this work done.  harummmph.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 16, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> now my daugher is going out i can get down to some serious work




so get those fucking appendices sorted out!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 16, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> How do the physical and emotional environments of settings impact on the range and quality of children’s spontaneous movements?
> 
> oh well it seemed catchy at the time



Oooooh. 
It would have taken me about a week to figure out where the apostrophe went in children's.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 16, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Oooooh.
> It would have taken me about a week to figure out where the apostrophe went in children's.



thats what spell check is for

my spelling punctuation and grammer is/are very poor


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

tastebud said:


> not an essay, but we also get weekly course work and i have been slogging away at it ALL day, as it has been SO long since I have done this. have only completed 2/6 questions and it has taken me ALL bloody day, save for procrastination time. i have to have lunch with my family on Sun then am working all day monday - it's due in on tues. i am sure i will get it done eventually - it is just so boring and frustrating and it's a bloody saturday night!! i only study part-time, this is not right! not only that, i asked for an extension as my grandad died on thursday and my family commitments are big atm.... and they pretty much said no. mutha feckers! they are so gonna feel my wrath once i have this work done.  harummmph.





that seems really out of order to not grant an extension...

how did your saturday night study go?


----------



## beeboo (Jan 17, 2010)

Not getting an extension for a bereavement is very out of order!  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2010)

I have to come up with an outline for an article by tomorrow and it needs to grab the attention with some decent insights. 

I don't write for a living and I'm rusty as hell on the subject matter . . . long day ahead.

Keep it real folks!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2010)

tastebud said:


> not an essay, but we also get weekly course work and i have been slogging away at it ALL day, as it has been SO long since I have done this. have only completed 2/6 questions and it has taken me ALL bloody day, save for procrastination time. i have to have lunch with my family on Sun then am working all day monday - it's due in on tues. i am sure i will get it done eventually - it is just so boring and frustrating and it's a bloody saturday night!! i only study part-time, this is not right! not only that, i asked for an extension as my grandad died on thursday and my family commitments are big atm.... and they pretty much said no. mutha feckers! they are so gonna feel my wrath once i have this work done.  harummmph.



Regarding the extension: Appeal that decision!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2010)

I _did_ do some reading yesterday and wrote some notes for my CPD...

AM planning a walk today as the weather is fresh so study will happen later....if it happens at all today.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

at work earlier on my essay


----------



## crustychick (Jan 17, 2010)

I managed about 1,000 words yesterday, and lots of pie charts... 

today will need to be at least 2,000 words. only managed two pie charts so far. must get cracking!

6,300 words to go...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice look Miss shelf!

Good luck Crustychick!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

crustychick said:


> I managed about 1,000 words yesterday, and lots of pie charts...
> 
> today will need to be at least 2,000 words. only managed two pie charts so far. must get cracking!
> 
> 6,300 words to go...



you can do it - one step in front of the other and lots of tea (and other substances what helps)


----------



## crustychick (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you can do it - one step in front of the other and lots of tea (and other substances what helps)



thanks  have never drunk so much tea in my life 

just having to redo all my graphs from my last piece of analysis because I forgot some info. darnnit!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

crustychick said:


> thanks  have never drunk so much tea in my life
> 
> just having to redo all my graphs from my last piece of analysis because I forgot some info. darnnit!



all these last minute corrections are so


----------



## mk12 (Jan 17, 2010)

I needed Solzhenitsyn's Gulag Archipelago Vol. 2, but accidentally took out Vol. 1. 

Volume 2 is on loan until next week, when my essay is due in...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

uh oh....!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2010)

TIME OUT !!

*Eats, drinks, ablutions, deep breath*

 10 hours left > > > >


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2010)

mk12 said:


> I needed Solzhenitsyn's Gulag Archipelago Vol. 2, but accidentally took out Vol. 1.
> 
> Volume 2 is on loan until next week, when my essay is due in...


as i have pointed out above this would not be a problem if you took out a sconul card and used it to borrow from another library. as for your inability to differentiate between parts of a multi-volume work, there's not a great deal to be done about that - bloody pay attention next time.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> as i have pointed out above this would not be a problem if you took out a sconul card and used it to borrow from another library. as for your inability to differentiate between parts of a multi-volume work, there's not a great deal to be done about that - bloody pay attention next time.



you're in a harsh mood today Pickmans...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you're in a harsh mood today Pickmans...



no, i'm in quite a good mood


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> no, i'm in quite a good mood



 and


----------



## crustychick (Jan 17, 2010)

crap. only 500 words down so far today. most of them shit. got to churn out at least 1,500 more today. just as well I work better in the evening 

how's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


>



haha


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



it doesn't feel like ha ha at this end Pickmans

make us a cup of tea would ya


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> it doesn't feel like ha ha at this end Pickmans
> 
> make us a cup of tea would ya


there can be four problems you're facing:

1) ignorance of the subject;
2) difficulty breaking up the essay question into reasonable chunks;
3) difficulty translating your thoughts into coherent sentences;
4) lack of time. 

while the last one can't be solved, the other three can.

in the case of ignorance, the skilful use of e-resources can readily give you an apparent air of authority; also the use of indexes. use e-resources to beef up your bibliography - a recent article can summarise the position current thinking's in and articles always look good on the bibliography, showing you haven't simply popped to the library and got ten books.

essay questions usually break down into eight topics, plus introduction and conclusion. attack the question if you're asked to agree/disagree with something. look at the core words in the question which will decide how you approach the subject. 

getting your thoughts into useful sentences: you can do 300 words an hour without great difficulty. which is handily about a paragraph and an eighth or tenth of an essay. twenty minutes of thinking/reading, making a cup of tea and doing the typing. maybe walk round the block between paragraphs getting your thoughts in order.

but before you sit down to type your essay, you should have identified sources and a range of quotes, photocopied only the relevant pages from books (title/copyright page, pages with quotes) and stapled them together in a bundle so you don't have piles of shit about you cluttering up your workspace. 

it's a piece of piss, in all honesty.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> there can be four problems you're facing:
> 
> 1) ignorance of the subject;
> 2) difficulty breaking up the essay question into reasonable chunks;
> ...




ha ha

thanks for your thoughts PIckmans - I will utilise them next time

what I am experiencing is period pain, teenage daughter pain, back pain, been working on this dissertation for a year pain, when it's over I need to make big changes in my life pain, having had a job interview in the last week too pain, never seeing my boyfriend because of this essay pain, sitting at this fucking desk again for another weekend pain, cats sitting on my work pain, not having a proper desk space so its in the living room which conflicts with teenage girl pain, having done so much reading and reserach that i've got too much material and am having to leave oodles of stuff out that i wanted to say pain,...i could go on  (oh and no proper food pain cos i haven't cooked pain)

oh and lack of time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ok....I have apologies to teenager for being moody and she has given me a hug (it must be bad)
she is now cleaning the kitchen but with music grrrrrrrrrr and no cup of tea yet


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>



Hahaha...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> .



 That's my girl...that pickmans doesn't _really_ understand...

When in doubt, get the chainsaw out...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>



the chainsaw is for my _essay_ pickmans - you AND my moody teenager are safe(FOR NOW)

although my cats might feel it if they don't move off my notes


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2010)

I handed in my two 5000 word assignments this week. Was up till 6am the night before finishing them off.
I've vowed to NEVER leave the bulk of it until the last minute ever again. 
I wonder if anything will have changed by next time...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I handed in my two 5000 word assignments this week. Was up till 6am the night before finishing them off.
> I've vowed to NEVER leave the bulk of it until the last minute ever again.
> I wonder if anything will have changed by next time...



good going


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2010)

They were both a little bit short wordcount wise.
But I've read all the paperwork very thoroughly and there's no mention of a minimum wordcount, just that you can't go *over* 5000, so, erk. Fingers crossed.

They weren't all that short. But I do like to have things to worry about...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

zoooo said:


> They were both a little bit short wordcount wise.
> But I've read all the paperwork very thoroughly and there's no mention of a minimum wordcount, just that you can't go *over* 5000, so, erk. Fingers crossed.
> 
> They weren't all that short. But I do like to have things to worry about...



if you've addressed the question in sufficient depth that's what counts

no tutor goes through an essay and calculates the exact wordcount unless there's a big problem (i reckon)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2010)

zoooo said:


> They were both a little bit short wordcount wise.
> But I've read all the paperwork very thoroughly and there's no mention of a minimum wordcount, just that you can't go *over* 5000, so, erk. Fingers crossed.
> 
> They weren't all that short. But I do like to have things to worry about...



+/- 10%


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2010)

Ah yes I've heard that figure mentioned.
But not from anyone at uni, or in the handbook, so I just dunno.



Miss-Shelf said:


> if you've addressed the question in sufficient depth that's what counts
> 
> no tutor goes through an essay and calculates the exact wordcount unless there's a big problem (i reckon)



Fingers (and toes) crossed!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Ah yes I've heard that figure mentioned.
> But not from anyone at uni, or in the handbook, so I dunno.



it's common accademic practise (or is that practice<runs into a panic over the citation of practice or practise in her own essay>


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2010)

Hehe.

Oh well, I might be okay, just.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> it's common accademic practise (or is that practice<runs into a panic over the citation of practice or practise in her own essay>



Practise = verb
Practice = noun


_Common academic practice..._


----------



## crustychick (Jan 17, 2010)

I seem to have made it to 9,000 words. only 6,000 to go! blimey. 

seems like I still have a mountain to climb, fucking data analysis was all wrong and I'm having to do it today, and my actual critical analysis of it is shite.... wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow 

Miss-Shelf - I _feel_ your pain....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks crustychick - it is better - i took painkillers for the physical pain and got  the daughter to clean the kitchen

and persevered with chopping words madly from my work - nearly there

hope you get done soon


----------



## crustychick (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> if you've addressed the question in sufficient depth that's what counts
> 
> no tutor goes through an essay and calculates the exact wordcount unless there's a big problem (i reckon)



generally count pages ime.... approx 500 words a page? slightly less if lots of diagrams  

I'm including lots of graphs in an attempt to dupe the markers


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

in my experience if an essay is reasonably good and not wildly either side of the 10% +/- they don't do too much

I've just counted the words (electronically) of a dissertation my friend got 80% in and it was 23 610 words (20 000 limit)


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have 2000 down, 6000 to go. Needs to be at the printers and bound by Friday 22nd. 

[minirant]I actually hate it. I hate the course. I hate the work. I hate teaching methods, which I would say are about 15 year out of date. And I'm not just saying this because its uni, I feel that doing my top up year has held me back and wish I had left when I was on top. Had so many job offers and had to turn most of them down. Academic study is not for me, never has been but I didn't know what else to do at the time, and now I'm slowly going crazy.[/minirant]


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> at work earlier on my essay



When your essay is finished can you dress up like this and chase me around a field with a big scythe, please?

I think I might like it


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

Moz131 said:


> I have 2000 down, 6000 to go. Needs to be at the printers and bound by Friday 22nd.
> 
> [minirant]I actually hate it. I hate the course. I hate the work. I hate teaching methods, which I would say are about 15 year out of date. And I'm not just saying this because its uni, I feel that doing my top up year has held me back and wish I had left when I was on top. Had so many job offers and had to turn most of them down. Academic study is not for me, never has been but I didn't know what else to do at the time, and now I'm slowly going crazy.[/minirant]



get it all out Moz131

(mines in on 22 too <wonders are we at same uni>

there are loads of benefits to academic study but there is A LOT that is sacrificed and it doesn't always seem to balance out....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> When your essay is finished can you dress up like this and chase me around a field with a big scythe, please?
> 
> I think I might like it





when i finish this essay i am going to have a LOOOOONG nap


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> get it all out Moz131
> 
> (mines in on 22 too <wonders are we at same uni>
> 
> there are loads of benefits to academic study but there is A LOT that is sacrificed and it doesn't always seem to balance out....



Oh I wont let it _all_ out. I could type an 8000 word rant tonight on my uni, no problem.
I agree it can be beneficial but the area I want to go into, I don't feel it will help me tbh. Ive been told it wont help me. I told the teacher I think its bull and asked what can I get out of it... He said, "You'll be able to be a teacher."

Mine was originally meant to be in for tomorrow, we got a week extension because of the snow lol. Im grateful but its pathetic, snow doesn't stop you from sitting in typing. And anyway, I didnt get to play in the snow because of all the other work Ive managed to fall behind on.

Hmm wonder if you are at the same uni though, up north?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

Moz131 said:


> Oh I wont let it _all_ out. I could type an 8000 word rant tonight on my uni, no problem.
> I agree it can be beneficial but the area I want to go into, I don't feel it will help me tbh. Ive been told it wont help me. I told the teacher I think its bull and asked what can I get out of it... He said, "You'll be able to be a teacher."
> 
> Mine was originally meant to be in for tomorrow, we got a week extension because of the snow lol. Im grateful but its pathetic, snow doesn't stop you from sitting in typing. And anyway, I didnt get to play in the snow because of all the other work Ive managed to fall behind on.
> ...



no i'm down south

but hearing your pain too!  I missed snowy fun cos of work work work


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> when i finish this essay i am going to have a LOOOOONG nap


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


>



didn't say it would be on my own.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> didn't say it would be on my own.....



I'm in hibernation. As you're going to sleep I'll be waking up.

I'll just bring you tea and cake until you're back to health.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2010)

night essay crew

I have cut my way through 8, 000 words today

my essay is _almost_ within 10% of the + category


----------



## crustychick (Jan 18, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> night essay crew
> 
> I have cut my way through 8, 000 words today
> 
> my essay is _almost_ within 10% of the + category



wow - well done. that takes guts! 

I am at around 9,500 words. now the question is to carry on for a few more hours and be tired at work tomorrow. or go to bed, get a good nights sleep and try to write thesis while at work, a slightly risky strategy as something else might come up at work. But on the other hand, I might benefit from a good night's sleep and a clear head in the morning. 

Deadline in 7 days, 2 of them being at work. oh, and I need to allow time for my supervisor to check over it, so need to get the next section to her by end of play tomorrow so she can do it Tuesday/WEdnesday... 

hmmmm... 

might have another ciggie, then decide...


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 18, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> night essay crew
> 
> I have cut my way through 8, 000 words today
> 
> my essay is _almost_ within 10% of the + category



Well done. Wish I could say it was time for me to say g'night


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2010)

Kept to target but a long, long day. 

Up early I think but, for now, farewell >


----------



## crustychick (Jan 18, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Kept to target but a long, long day.
> 
> Up early I think but, for now, farewell >



yep me too. 

g'nite all... and thanks


----------



## LDR (Jan 18, 2010)

I got my mark back from my last Business Studies essay which was on Demotivation and it's link to abesenteeism.  

I got 77% which I suppose is ok but I don't really know where I lost marks.  All the tutor's comments are postive.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2010)

LDR said:


> I got 77% which I suppose is ok but I don't really know where I lost marks.  All the tutor's comments are postive.



 Who cares!!!  It's a 1st isn't it? congratulations!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 18, 2010)

LDR said:


> I got my mark back from my last Business Studies essay which was on Demotivation and it's link to abesenteeism.
> 
> I got 77% which I suppose is ok but I don't really know where I lost marks.  All the tutor's comments are postive.




The comments from my last essay was that it was one of the best he'd ever seen at MSc level and that I should submit it to a journal. 

Mark? 76%.

Which was only a couple of percent higher than other people in my class whose comments were generally stuff like "room for improvement".  Beats me.


----------



## LDR (Jan 18, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Who cares!!!  It's a 1st isn't it? congratulations!


I'm really happy with the mark, no doubt about it but I still like to know where I went wrong so I can improve for next time.  

I had a word with my tutor and he said I could have mentioned more about the Psychological Contract between an employee and employer.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2010)

Just because it hasn't got a thread of its own: the guy who was found dead on our sports field was from my department  I didn't know him, but my lecturers did, and I expect many people I know did too. Very sad. Postmortem being held today.

And with atrocious timing, I had to give a statement to police at uni today as I was witness to a crime overnight. Talk about arousing people's suspicions.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 18, 2010)

LDR said:


> I'm really happy with the mark, no doubt about it but I still like to know where I went wrong so I can improve for next time.
> 
> I had a word with my tutor and he said I could have mentioned more about the *Psychological Contract between an employee and employer*.



tell us more about this....





Vintage Paw said:


> Just because it hasn't got a thread of its own: the guy who was found dead on our sports field was from my department  I didn't know him, but my lecturers did, and I expect many people I know did too. Very sad. Postmortem being held today.
> 
> And with atrocious timing, I had to give a statement to police at uni today as I was witness to a crime overnight. Talk about arousing people's suspicions.







beeboo said:


> The comments from my last essay was that it was one of *the best he'd ever seen at MSc level and that I should submit it to a journal.
> 
> Mark? 76%.*
> 
> Which was only a couple of percent higher than other people in my class whose comments were generally stuff like "room for improvement".  Beats me.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've written 1,768 words so far today on whether the issue of social class is still relevant in the UK*.  Still typing.


*It apparently is, btw.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 19, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I've written 1,768 words so far today on whether the issue of social class is still relevant in the UK*.  Still typing.
> 
> 
> *It apparently is, btw.



good work 

I have written no words today or yesterday. fuckfuckfuckfuck.... have been at work


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I've written 1,768 words so far today on whether the issue of social class is still relevant in the UK*.  Still typing.
> 
> 
> *It apparently is, btw.



how do you know?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

crustychick said:


> good work
> 
> I have written no words today or yesterday. fuckfuckfuckfuck.... have been at work



you WILL get it done

this thread will not let it remain undone

Rutita didn't know what powers she unleashed when she started this thread


----------



## crustychick (Jan 19, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you WILL get it done
> 
> this thread will not let it remain undone
> 
> Rutita didn't know what powers she unleashed when she started this thread



thanks, will make a real effort to do some tonight having failed yesterday....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Rutita didn't know what powers she unleashed when she started this thread




Oh yes...I did!!!!  

Off to a colleague's house now...collecting info for a group project....she has been ill so the least I can do is help out...it is of course in my interests too...I want our presentation to be a good one...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2010)

Keep at it everyone!!!!

*brims with pride and camoraderie*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

crustychick said:


> thanks, will make a real effort to do some tonight having failed yesterday....



be kind to yourself - it sounds like you've got loads of things to balance

no failing on this thread


----------



## crustychick (Jan 19, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> be kind to yourself - it sounds like you've got loads of things to balance
> 
> no failing on this thread



well, there'll be plenty of time to be kind afterwards! less than a week to go - eeeek


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 19, 2010)

crustychick said:


> good work
> 
> I have written no words today or yesterday. fuckfuckfuckfuck.... have been at work



A-thank you.  

Being at work is surely a valid reason for not writing essays though.  



Miss-Shelf said:


> how do you know?



The evidence speaks for itself.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 19, 2010)

2,112 words now - aarrgggghhh.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

how many have you got to have Tar?


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dunno, there's no limit - just until I've covered everything I need to.  I'm nearly finished now.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

want a cup of tea? kettles just boiled

<wonders how are class differences apparent in the making and taking of tea>

we need a thinking smiley


----------



## smmudge (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey hope everyone's essays are going well. Sounds like things are ticking along nicely.

I'm still here revising, and procrastinating...so much procrastinating.. Last exam on Friday. But revising for this module has made me realise I think I have a bit of a crush on the lecturer.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

smmudge said:


> Hey hope everyone's essays are going well. Sounds like things are ticking along nicely.
> 
> I'm still here revising, and procrastinating...so much procrastinating.. Last exam on Friday. But revising for this module has made me realise I think I have a bit of a crush on the lecturer.



  ha ha that will help things along nicely.  

i'm checking my references - why do so many names fall in the A-L section of the alphabet?

oh and cup of tea anyone?  I got chocky bickies too


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 19, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> want a cup of tea? kettles just boiled
> 
> <wonders how are class differences apparent in the making and taking of tea>
> 
> we need a thinking smiley



The upper classes use little teacups and stick out their pinky.  The studies don't lie.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 19, 2010)

2,409 words - finished!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

HUZZAH! The hard work over the weekend has paid off in big stylie  

Keep at it folks, the hours you put in all show through on the page.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

nicely done

(do you mean you're going national in which case  or that we should nationalise? in which case)


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

Agh! I took that out . . . all being well, it'll be in the online version of a daily.

/lucky amateur


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Agh! I took that out . . . all being well, it'll be in the online version of a daily.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

abstract written...

just pulling it all together in one document for the printers

needs collective strength of essay crew for the last push

(and tea please)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> abstract written...
> 
> just pulling it all together in one document for the printers
> 
> ...



Stand tall......keep moving!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Stand tall......keep moving!



yeh otherwise the cramp will set in


----------



## smmudge (Jan 19, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> abstract written...
> 
> just pulling it all together in one document for the printers
> 
> ...



Woohoo...on the home straight!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> abstract written...
> 
> just pulling it all together in one document for the printers
> 
> ...





You totally rock!!!

Woohoooooooooooo!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats, lovey to have that weight lifted!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

I've spent the last few hours working really slowly cos I feel sick
I know its just a reaction to hard work and actually finishing something(which I'm not good at)

now got a few more hours I reckon

and as I fill in the front sheet of my work I can't remember the exact name of my course


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

turning into an all nighter


----------



## crustychick (Jan 20, 2010)

well done Miss-Shelf  that's it..... you can do it!!! all done?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

still going but did have a bit of sleep (we need a sleepy smiley for all nighters)

managed to rearrange printing time to gain more hours this morning.

its all those formatting bits and checking etc ....and I am slow

I am plodding on

how's your study week looking/levels of panic crustychick?


----------



## crustychick (Jan 20, 2010)

didn't manage anything the last two days. am just warming up to get started so not in full on panic mode yet. will have to re-assess this by the end of the day. I *must* have something to send to my supervisor, and I'm already behind again on my revised plan


----------



## crustychick (Jan 20, 2010)

well, I haven't written much so far today, but I have finished making my pie charts for my main analysis. now to find something to write about them!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

mmmmm pies:


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

talk about countin my chickens before they've hatched

this bibliography is taking WEEKS, I tell ya, WEEKS.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 20, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> talk about countin my chickens before they've hatched
> 
> this bibliography is taking WEEKS, I tell ya, WEEKS.



you'll get there 

I've only given myself a day to do mine... oops!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2010)

Back from Tennents AGM meeting...400 words into a discussion essay.....also coordinating and designing a group presentation .....and a few other things on the go with later deadlines...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> talk about countin my chickens before they've hatched
> 
> this bibliography is taking WEEKS, I tell ya, WEEKS.



I feel your pain!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Back from Tennents AGM meeting...400 words into a discussion essay.....also coordinating and designing a group presentation .....and a few other things on the go with later deadlines...



and i feel yours baby


----------



## beeboo (Jan 21, 2010)

Way to go Miss-shelf, nearly there!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 21, 2010)

it's another late nighter here. 

I am still re-formatting data that jumbled up when I brought it together in one document for printing.

 How about you?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 21, 2010)

.....getting into bother


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 21, 2010)

checking in on what I hope is going to be my last day.

there's everything left to play for....


----------



## toggle (Jan 21, 2010)

headdesk.

why the hell is it that i can't get bloody access to half the bloody journals i'm supposed to have access to.

swear.

swear loads.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 21, 2010)

toggle said:


> headdesk.
> 
> why the hell is it that i can't get bloody access to half the bloody journals i'm supposed to have access to.
> 
> ...



 get onto your IT bods? might just need to re-register you or something?

I am now at 10,000 words. Phew. Still 5,000 to go and at least another 1,500 today methinks... do-able though... do-able...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm doing the reverse of you crustychick - taking words out one by one

maybe we'll meet in the middle?

keep ploughing on

<want a baileys hot chocolate?>


----------



## crustychick (Jan 21, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm doing the reverse of you crustychick - taking words out one by one
> 
> maybe we'll meet in the middle?
> 
> ...



mmmmmm baileys, mmmmmm chocolate!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm getting really pissed off with the statements I have to write now.

There's no guidelines as to how long they should be and I'm finding myself just waffling on. 

One is a statement to show understanding of the delivery of health and social care services in the UK ffs, it could go on for days.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 21, 2010)

would a baileys hot chocolate help, chip barm?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 21, 2010)

A bucketful perhaps

E2A: Actually I've been offered a place on the course in September already subject to completing this portfolio thing but I've now been told I'm on the reserve list for the course starting in February so need to have these 2 bits done by Monday, just in case a place comes up. Last minute stuff as always.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 21, 2010)

does anyone ever do anything before the last minute?

I would like to meet these people and learn from them


----------



## crustychick (Jan 21, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> does anyone ever do anything before the last minute?
> 
> I would like to meet these people and learn from them



no, they are freaks... freaks of nature...


----------



## toggle (Jan 21, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> does anyone ever do anything before the last minute?
> 
> I would like to meet these people and learn from them



nope, but they have tutors that know what arsey ex's are like and get extensions....

so now instead of 10 days to do an oral history project and an archaeology case study, i should have a month. 

i also found out that the journals i was trying to access were onsite only ones. and the article i was looking for was 2 pages of stating the obvious (if you want to dig up a graveyard, rebury according to the accepted religious practices of the deceased and you piss off fewer people and get to dig in more places, NO SHIT FUCKING SHERLOCK)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2010)

toggle said:


> nope, but they have tutors that know what arsey ex's are like and get extensions....
> 
> so now instead of 10 days to do an oral history project and an archaeology case study, i should have a month.
> 
> i also found out that the journals i was trying to access were onsite only ones. and the article i was looking for was 2 pages of stating the obvious (if you want to dig up a graveyard, rebury according to the accepted religious practices of the deceased and you piss off fewer people and get to dig in more places, NO SHIT FUCKING SHERLOCK)


without meaning to be rude, this is why the first thing i've always advised people to do is to compile the information necessary to write the essay. it doesn't matter if you don't then read it till the last minute, but you should have the books, articles and photocopies to hand as soon as you can so you don't have the unpleasant experience of not having the vital source available when you need it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 21, 2010)

genuine questions: 
Pickmans - are you a tutor?

a friend of mine completing her masters dissertation just went in and said to her tutor ' I only have two weeks off work to do the whole thing - just give me the minimum, pass-it-with-two-weeks-work-version cos I don't have time for anything else'



I think tutors could offer different levels of service
_
and would Madam like the _

_'spend a whole year of your life on this project and give up your social life package?'_

_or would she prefer the_

_'I've sort of done some thinking about this and read a little bit and I'd like to do it better, honest I would, but my time management has let me down, if only I'd listened to Pickmans, and 'oh my god' I'm having a domestic crisis  version?'_


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 21, 2010)

cats verdict

<miss-shelf has delived a powerful and engaging study of great benefit to her professional field>


----------



## toggle (Jan 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> without meaning to be rude, this is why the first thing i've always advised people to do is to compile the information necessary to write the essay. it doesn't matter if you don't then read it till the last minute, but you should have the books, articles and photocopies to hand as soon as you can so you don't have the unpleasant experience of not having the vital source available when you need it.



it wasn't a vital source, but i couldn't find out that, and it was damn hard finding out how to find out that, 10 days before the deadline, hardly last minute. just a complete waste of time



so now i'm going to waste more time looking for pretty pictures of victorian gravestones, to illustrate that things all went a bit ott in the showing off after you're dead department.


----------



## toggle (Jan 21, 2010)

ok.

so now i need to work out why, if the spitalfields digs are so damn important, i can't find shit about them


----------



## crustychick (Jan 21, 2010)

am at 10,655 words... which means just over 4,000 to go. 

1,500 should be taken up with conclusion and preface... so that leaves approx 2,500 for the end of the analysis and case studies... still do-able.... just got to fracking do them.... 

*breathes*

it really will be okay, won't it?!

just have to have my supervisor tell me that my entire analysis section isn't a pile of crap and that most of it needs cut... eeeek


----------



## crustychick (Jan 22, 2010)

right, I'm turning in for the night. I have everything that I want to say in my analysis said pretty much I think. 

tomorrow will be tidying it up and sending. then the deeper analysis/case studies... 

might also tidy up the previous sections and add in the pre-amble that I need in each section to link it to the last... 

I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2010)

Good work CC. 

Miss shelf, all power to your elbow!


----------



## smmudge (Jan 22, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> cats verdict
> 
> <miss-shelf has delived a powerful and engaging study of great benefit to her professional field>



I used to believe that you could never impress a cat, because, ya know, you never see an impressed cat. But that there is an impressed cat.

Nicely done crustychick.

I'm doing a last minute bit of revision for my last exam tomorrow. LOL not really, I'm actually watching Waltz with Bashir.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 22, 2010)

good going CC

my work is tucked up in its snazzy pdf format

and submitted to printers for binding

hand in tomorrow after noon and then 

collapse

thanks essay crew - you've been ace


----------



## crustychick (Jan 22, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> good going CC
> 
> my work is tucked up in its snazzy pdf format
> 
> ...



YAY!!!! well done 

I can't wait to get to the binders.... then I'm never ever looking at it again! I don't want to see any of the mistakes that I'm sure I'll have missed...


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 22, 2010)

2200 words handed in yesterday, took me 6 sours solid 22:00 wednesday - 04:00 thursday, same method as last time, beast


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 22, 2010)

Just got the nod that I have a place on the course I applied for starting in 2 weeks. I need to complete the 2 statements ASAP now


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 22, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Just got the nod that I have a place on the course I applied for starting in 2 weeks. I need to complete the 2 statements ASAP now



good 

and go to it


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 22, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> 2200 words handed in yesterday, took me 6 sours solid 22:00 wednesday - 04:00 thursday, same method as last time, beast



you just churn them out


----------



## crustychick (Jan 23, 2010)

having sent my admittedly shit data analysis section to my supervisor for review, I am now determined to finish my Preface tonight and get that off, so I can make a fresh start on a new section (either conclusion or the pesky case studies/further analysis bit that I'm putting off) in the morning... 

only about another 100 words to write on it, then to bed!

this time next week, I will sensibly be drunk somewhere - oh how exciting that will be!!!

edit: 11,600 words in total and preface finished - hooray!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 23, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> hand in tomorrow after noon and then
> 
> collapse
> 
> thanks essay crew - you've been ace




*high five!*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 24, 2010)

crustychick said:


> having sent my admittedly shit data analysis section to my supervisor for review, I am now determined to finish my Preface tonight and get that off, so I can make a fresh start on a new section (either conclusion or the pesky case studies/further analysis bit that I'm putting off) in the morning...
> 
> only about another 100 words to write on it, then to bed!
> 
> ...



hang in there crusty chick - you're so near the finish.

And next weekend with be soooooo good

(I've just spend this weekend in bed)

<high fives Beeboo>


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2010)

wait till you have to put together a cataloguing policy, that'd be something to moan about instead of airing problems about stringing a sentence together


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> wait till you have to put together a cataloguing policy, that'd be something to moan about instead of airing problems about stringing a sentence together


----------



## crustychick (Jan 24, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> hang in there crusty chick - you're so near the finish.
> 
> And next weekend with be soooooo good
> 
> ...



thank you... still waitin for my supervisor to get back to me... grrrr...

have put the whole thing together now and organised it into sections... need to do conclusions section which will see my final 1,500 words and put in all my citations... that's what tomorrow is for 

next weekend we're going to my boyfriend's parents for a party.... can't wait to have that first beer!


----------



## toggle (Jan 24, 2010)

all nighter planned tonight

read the rest of my references and get together enough notes to start writing this. I've been putting it off too long


----------



## crustychick (Jan 24, 2010)

toggle said:


> all nighter planned tonight
> 
> read the rest of my references and get together enough notes to start writing this. I've been putting it off too long



I might be having a bit of an all-nighter too toggle.... 

we can do it...


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ive just done 8000 words in 2 days, still need to write my conclusion and sort out references. Then I have a 1500 essay to do. All for tomorrow. Also needs to be bound by 4pm.*sigh* fml. I have the twitchy eye as well.

Does anyone know how I should reference this... Its a police website but has no date or author?
"(Metropolitan Police. Why do the police in London use stop and search?)
http://www.met.police.uk/stopandsearch/what_is.htm (accessed 9th Nov 09)"

(Metropolitan Police, 2009) under the quoted section and then list the above in my references page??? Confused.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 24, 2010)

Moz131 said:


> Ive just done 8000 words in 2 days, still need to write my conclusion and sort out references. Then I have a 1500 essay to do. All for tomorrow. Also needs to be bound by 4pm.*sigh* fml. I have the twitchy eye as well.



f'ing hell  that is mightily impressive. you put me to shame!


----------



## toggle (Jan 24, 2010)

crustychick said:


> I might be having a bit of an all-nighter too toggle....
> 
> we can do it...



i get to spend all night reading about and looking at pictures of dead people.


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 24, 2010)

crustychick said:


> f'ing hell  that is mightily impressive. you put me to shame!



It a f'ing mess though, _might_ scrape a pass though if I reference things right.


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 24, 2010)

Another one Im stuck on is how to type this right...
(Julian Todd. Freedom of Information request-Section 44 Terrorism Act authorisations through NJU. (23 November 2008.))
Its a freedom of info request via email.

And then a reply from the Met would be ref. like this?
(Metropolitan Police Service (MPS). Freedom of Information request-Section 44 Terrorism Act authorisations through NJU.(14 May 2009))


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2010)

What referencing style are you using?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2010)

Moz131 said:


> Ive just done 8000 words in 2 days, still need to write my conclusion and sort out references. Then I have a 1500 essay to do. All for tomorrow. Also needs to be bound by 4pm.*sigh* fml. I have the twitchy eye as well.
> 
> Does anyone know how I should reference this... Its a police website but has no date or author?
> "(Metropolitan Police. Why do the police in London use stop and search?)
> ...



Metropolitan Police (2009) _Why do the police in London use stop and search_?
http://www.met.police.uk/stopandsearch/what_is.htm Accessed 9th November 2009.

I'd try this...


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 24, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Metropolitan Police (2009) _Why do the police in London use stop and search_?
> http://www.met.police.uk/stopandsearch/what_is.htm Accessed 9th November 2009.
> 
> I'd try this...



Thanks, using Harvard system.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


>


some of us no longer have the pleasure of being assessed by essays and exams and have other tortures inflicted on us instead - in my case subject analysis and writing a fucking cataloguing policy. which is about as exciting as it fucking sounds


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2010)

Moz131 said:


> Another one Im stuck on is how to type this right...
> (Julian Todd. Freedom of Information request-Section 44 Terrorism Act authorisations through NJU. (23 November 2008.))
> Its a freedom of info request via email.
> 
> ...


private correspondence.


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> private correspondence.



It a public document though available on whatdotheyknow.com.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> some of us no longer have the pleasure of being assessed by essays and exams and have other tortures inflicted on us instead - in my case subject analysis and writing a fucking cataloguing policy. which is about as exciting as it fucking sounds



Pickman's Model finally elaborated on earlier random comments which conjured images of him having a wasp up his bum. It is now seems apparent that his lack of sympathy and bitter, cryptic input on this thread are fulled by an implied dislike of aspects of his own current employment. This summation, gained from an indepth analysis of his recent statement "_some of us no longer have the pleasure of being assessed by essays and exams and have other tortures inflicted on us instead - in my case subject analysis and writing a fucking cataloguing policy. which is about as exciting as it fucking sounds "_ (Pickman's Model, 2010, p.22)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2010)

Moz131 said:


> It a public document though available on whatdotheyknow.com.....



I would quote it from the web source then.


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 24, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I would quote it from the web source then.



Sorted, Thank you 
One more... When quoting something someone says in a video, should I reference in the text the minutes that they say it?

(Dear. 1 minute:2009) under the quoted text. Dear it the person speaking, not the author of the video. Or should I put the author instead?

Jeremy Dear, General Secretary NUJ. Press Freedom: "Collateral Damage". 2009
http://current.com/items/89284474_press-freedom-collateral-damage.htm on the reference page

Cant see anything about this in my Harvard guide.


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 24, 2010)

Got another one 

‘Closed-circuit television cameras have proved they can work, so we need
more of them where crime is high... I have no doubt that we will hear
some protest about a threat to civil liberties. Well, I have no sympathy
whatsoever for so-called liberties of that kind.’ (John Major, Groombridge
and Murji, 1994). (Taylor, 2002:16))

How do I display the reference there? Originally in  Groombridge
and Murji, 1994. Ive read Taylor, 2002:16. Dont know how to type it out?
God I wish I attended some of tutorials now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2010)

Did Taylor quote Groombridge and Murji, or did Taylor have the same conclusion?

Choose the original or using the APA style I would write : (Groombridge & Murji, 1994; Taylor, 2002, p.16)

If Taylor quoted Groombridge and Murji I would write Groombridge & Murji (as cited in Taylor, 2002, p.16)....


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 24, 2010)

Taylor quoted Groombridge & Murji but Groombridge & Murji quoted John Major.

Groombridge & Murji (as cited in Taylor, 2002, p.16) is right though, I think...

If I ever meet you, I owe you a drink.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2010)

good work people! I'm plouging through my bibliography - taking ages


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2010)

Moz131 said:


> God I wish I attended some of tutorials now.



trust me, they don't help much with this crap.

referencing has me bashing my head against the wall to dull the pain


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2010)

ok, i have an outline here. i think.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2010)

toggle said:


> ok, i have an outline here. i think.



oooooh, good work... fancy a cup of tea? I'm going to put the kettle on...


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2010)

crustychick said:


> oooooh, good work... fancy a cup of tea? I'm going to put the kettle on...



should help settle my stomach.

why did i pick the topic where i' going to have to give details about how working with partially decomposed bodies may cause stress.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2010)

toggle said:


> should help settle my stomach.
> 
> why did i pick the topic where i' going to have to give details about how working with partially decomposed bodies may cause stress.



eeek - sounds stomach-churningly gruesome...

my supervisor _still_ hasn't got back to me with comments on my data analysis section, with only a day left before it needs to be at the binders  it has me worried that it's just no-where near good enough and she doesn't know how to tell me... feck...


----------



## beeboo (Jan 25, 2010)

Keep up the good work you all-nighters.  Tea and chocolate will keep you going!  

Starting the new semester next week - and getting the results back from the essays I wrote earlier this month *gulp*


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2010)

it is.

i have just found some stunning photos of highgate cemetery to use though. 

should do well to illustrate that people got a bit bothered about how it all looked and we would now think of it all as a bit ott


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2010)

i also have a whole bar of dairy ilk here for when i feel a bit better


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2010)

wonders how to reference flickr photos...........


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2010)

toggle said:


> wonders how to reference flickr photos...........



this might help: http://mollykleinman.com/2008/08/15/cc-howto-1-how-to-attribute-a-creative-commons-licensed-work/

I need more tea....


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2010)

crustychick said:


> this might help: http://mollykleinman.com/2008/08/15/cc-howto-1-how-to-attribute-a-creative-commons-licensed-work/
> 
> I need more tea....



hugs.

thankyou.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2010)

sleepy. done lots of the i-dotting and t-crossing tonight.... here's hoping that I get Conclusion-writing inspiration tomorrow, along with some good constructive feedback from my supervisor in order to finish this blasted thing!

off to bed for me! g'luck toggle


----------



## Moz131 (Jan 25, 2010)

Done the first 
Now need to do 1500 before 11am...
fml.


----------



## LDR (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, I got my mark back for my last essay.  I did struggle with it so I'm not too disappointed.

63%   Hmm....  Must do better really.

At least the tutor's comments are much more useful for this one.



> I'm glad that you have finally used secondary references in your essay. There was an excessive amount of historical background given but your stylistic analysis was very good, also your discussion of its appeal to children. In your conclusion you need to  summarise the points that you have discussed rather than recount what you have done in the essay


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2010)

LDR said:


> Well, I got my mark back for my last essay.  I did struggle with it so I'm not too disappointed.
> 
> 63%   Hmm....  Must do better really.
> 
> At least the tutor's comments are much more useful for this one.



63% is a good mark!

I'm not setting my sights higher than 40% for my thesis (it's all I need....)


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2010)

I've written a 300 word introduction this afternoon. 

next job is to write the first part of the conclusion. 

over the next week, i'll go and write up details of about 6 examples. then i'll go see the bloke that tells me whether it's in english


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2010)

crustychick said:


> 63% is a good mark!
> 
> I'm not setting my sights higher than 40% for my thesis (it's all I need....)



im aiming at a 70% average. hoping this will get me the third year i want, which will be about 10x easier than any of the other options.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2010)

footnoting queries: google mhra or harvard referencing


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2010)

right, my analysis section has the thumbs up from my supervisor 

now, to finish my review/editing and write the conclusion! hopefull I'll be done in time for last orders at the local 'spoons so I can raise a toast to the Bard 

have never been so busy!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2010)

crustychick said:


> right, my analysis section has the thumbs up from my supervisor
> 
> now, to finish my review/editing and write the conclusion! hopefull I'll be done in time for last orders at the local 'spoons so I can raise a toast to the Bard
> 
> have never been so busy!


 Sounds great crusty!


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2010)

six hours or so left  diving into my results section. eeeek. still not made a start on the conclusion....


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2010)

i just ate the chocolate.

now i have to read a paper on the effects of execution on skeletal remains

oh what a lovelly way to spend my evening

and i just found out they gave us a 10 day extension on this one, they faffed about for a month over the titles, so we got the a couple of weeks late.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2010)

Good news and more power to you toggle...I am half way through a discussion paper which is due on Thursday and have prepared a group presentation and briefed my group....Now I know there is no 'I' in team work but I refuse to fail because other people are not pulling their weight...


----------



## crustychick (Jan 26, 2010)

It is at the binders - all 17,500 words of it. It doesn't matter now what I've missed, or how shit it is. there is nthing I can do about it. 

Time to forget about it and move on as I won't get my results for over 6 months apparently!!!

I actually feel physically sick. I was up until 4am last night and I couldn't focus any more after 19 hours almost solid work. 

If only I was in the pub right now  sadly, sat at work trying to act like I care about anything!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2010)

Ha! I'm now being chased for my final draft by this publication of daily repute - Friday I said: An artist can't be rushed!

/living the dream for three more days

Well done Crusty! Keep on keeping on everyone else.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 26, 2010)

Only the conclusion to finish here in Hackney and I have all day tomorrow to do it...Not doing bad on the word count either as I have 400 words left before I exceed it.....

Crusty: I almost feel sick in sympathy for you. Well done!

LC: Just get the poxy thing written, the only thing you have to fear honey is success!


----------



## crustychick (Jan 26, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Only the conclusion to finish here in Hackney and I have all day tomorrow to do it...Not doing bad on the word count either as I have 400 words left before I exceed it.....
> 
> Crusty: I almost feel sick in sympathy for you. Well done!
> 
> LC: Just get the poxy thing written, the only thing you have to fear honey is success!



I'm hoping the multiple beers later will help make me feel better. 

Yes, LC, get writing. over and done with is a much better feeling....


----------



## toggle (Jan 26, 2010)

Long chat with my archaeology tutor about the approach i want to take, and the approach that some of the papers i want to look at takes. he's very enthusiastic about it all.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 26, 2010)

crustychick said:


> It is at the binders - all 17,500 words of it. It doesn't matter now what I've missed, or how shit it is. there is nthing I can do about it.
> 
> Time to forget about it and move on as I won't get my results for over 6 months apparently!!!
> 
> ...



binders are great - they can turn round work so quick  (if you pay them a lot of money)

I keep having dreams about people making off with my work or having to take babies places - i guess its all about letting go of my work

you spend so long  on these things never to need them again....

good going crew - the ones who've submitted and the ones about to and LC who just needs to write his article


----------



## pootle (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice one Crusty!  I haven't even handed in my initial dissertation proposal yet - which was due in before christmas 

In Good Essay news, I got a paper back last night that I didn't start until the 5pm on the saturday (after my work christmas party on the friday) which was due in on the monday.

I got 69% (dude!) 

My next essay is due in just over a fortnight. Man, if I get cracking with that pronto, thing what I could achieve - a really shit mark probably. Might as well leave it to the last minute then


----------



## LDR (Jan 27, 2010)

I have another essay on Accounting and Finance due on Friday and I need to write a half hour presentation on Data Security for work tomorrow.

I haven't started either and won't till after lunch.  Nothing like a little pressure to focus the mind.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 27, 2010)

well done pootle - that's a great mark 

often the best essays are the one's written at the last minute - less chance to overanalyse.... more opportunity for flowing train of thought etc....  doesn't always work though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 27, 2010)

Conclusion is finished of the discussion paper that will be handed in tomorrow...will spend some time this evening re-reading a paper copy as I always spot errors on a paper version.

Group presentation tomorrow afternoon, then knuckling down for another 1500 of comaparative theories journal due next week. I have made a good start to this already (500 words) 

Well done pootle!  I can't handle the stress of a last minute essay myself but if it works for you!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice one pootle 

600 word autoethanography for next Monday.  Should be easy, just writing about yourself innit


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 27, 2010)

good work pootle


----------



## tastebud (Jan 27, 2010)

well done!

i am not very happy with my mark - very unhappy in fact. they marked me down for presentation when i wasn't actually able to print it myself as my grandad had just died. they all knew what had happened.

13.5 out of 20 on a freaking stats paper - very annoyed! with myself, the course, the world, my lecturers, the universe, everything!

i've emailed them to complain. doubt it'll do much - fuckers.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 27, 2010)

tastebud said:


> well done!
> 
> i am not very happy with my mark - very unhappy in fact. they marked me down for presentation when i wasn't actually able to print it myself as my grandad had just died. they all knew what had happened.
> 
> ...



is it enough to pass?  its amazing you've got any work into them considering the circumstances.  will you care about the mark when you've moved on from it?  They don't sound supportive or inspiring.  hope someone boosts you on your course soon.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah - 10 out of 20 is the pass. the formatting got all screwed up in the printing cos i had to have a friend print it for me and she obviously didn't look at my work, cos she's on the same course. then i couldn't do the last question properly as i didn't have time. yeah... i dunno. it could be a 'projecting general life anger onto this' thing - maybe i won't care. but it does form part of my overall mark and i really wanted to do really, really, really well - the bits i did do, i spent bloody ages on. they should have just given me the extension i asked for.
agh. cheers  they definitely are not supportive or inspring, you are right.
another one to do this weekend too.


----------



## toggle (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm not working, I'm practising wire wrapping and hoping i won't have to clean up anyone's sick tonight


----------



## pootle (Jan 27, 2010)

Aww, thanks everyone - I haven't really contributed much to this thread and here I am, swanning in and showing off an' that and you're all ded nice and lovely.

This'll be the academic dragging thread then? 



Rutita1 said:


> I can't handle the stress of a last minute essay myself but if it works for you!



I'm not sure I'd leave it *that* late again - it wasn't much fun 

Going to deffo start on the next one in the next few days.

And tastebud, that's a bit sucky - where/what you studying, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just got all my stuff finished off to be signed by my manager tomorrow, then take it into the course people ready to start on 12th Feb. Made some inroads to getting the clients I need to use for case studies too, don't even need them for 6 weeks. 

I feel....and a little smug


----------



## tastebud (Jan 27, 2010)

i have a feeling it is the same place as you pootle.

the teaching is appalling, the administration terrible - i would not recommend that department to anyone... everyone on my course is so depressed, it's terrible.


----------



## pootle (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm - sounds familar indeed.  My lecturers aren't bad but I've got the same seminar leader for my two subjects.  He's so rubbish at leading seminars and not structuring/leading the discussion, seminars are painful. I could lead them better!

The other week he was so umm'y and ahh'y and vague, he reminded me of somewhat on ketamine.

Admin at Birdbeak is pretty poor too - I've already has loads of hoopla about my fees, and been issued with about 3 different IT usernames for no apparent reason. And then there's the online submission thingy which is currently saying I sumitted my essay late!

WE'll have a drink and a whine at the Stich! drinks Tastebud.  It'll get you out of that corner away from Bluey


----------



## tastebud (Jan 27, 2010)

ha ha - i was seminar leader last term.. the only thing i actually enjoyed so far!  was fun - think it went okay. got on really well with them.

i think doubling their intake this year was an ill thought out/ not planned for well enough, idea.

overall admin sucks but it's even worse in my dept. many people turn up late for classes they're meant to be teaching, laptop/ohp etc never works, etc.

anyway - i have been trying to stay +ve about it all so will shut up now 

what is your dept?

ps. and yes - let's do that! yay! (everyone i meet at that uni these days seems to have a lot to complain about! )


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2010)

Hand-in day dawns and I wake up with the vision that I have left a VERY important point out of my evaluation.

Early morning return to the discussion paper, a little tweaking, an extra paragraph including references added and luckily I am only 169 words over the word count. 

I am glad I realised before I handed the bugger in as this is the kind of thing that would have seriously irked me.


----------



## pootle (Jan 28, 2010)

tastebud said:


> .what is your dept?



School of Politics



tastebud said:


> . and yes - let's do that! yay! (everyone i meet at that uni these days seems to have a lot to complain about! )



My best mate is coming t'Stich! Drinks and she's doing a PhD there...and is also a stats demonstrator to undergrads in psychology...


----------



## tastebud (Jan 28, 2010)

pootle said:


> School of Politics
> 
> 
> 
> My best mate is coming t'Stich! Drinks and she's doing a PhD there...and is also a stats demonstrator to undergrads in psychology...


i will totally know her then. what does she look like? pm me,


----------



## pootle (Jan 29, 2010)

tastebud said:


> i will totally know her then. what does she look like? pm me,




On it's way...

Right, essay crew - give me your top tips on writing a blinding essay.  Done some reading and time to get writing.  I'm quite good at the structure and having it logically "flow" as it were but what else.

Someone refresh my memory on the rule of 3 - for every claim/statement you make you should back it up with 3 points, so for example, if I was to say

"This thread is ace" I would follow up with
1. Everybody is rayt nice
2. Nobody tells you off for alphabetising your sock drawer when you should be writing
3. It's a welcome diversion

But a bit more padded out, written better and maybe backed up with some quotes/references.

Is that the right idea?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 29, 2010)

pootle said:


> On it's way...
> 
> Right, essay crew - give me your top tips on writing a blinding essay.  Done some reading and time to get writing.  I'm quite good at the structure and having it logically "flow" as it were but what else.
> 
> ...





rutita is your woman for this


----------



## crustychick (Jan 29, 2010)

I forgot to include my plagiarism declaration when I posted my thesis yesterday  what an idiot. 

I've emailed it today and posted it so it shoudl arrive on monday but honestly... after all that?!?!  hopefully they will be lenient and not deduct marks...


----------



## smmudge (Jan 30, 2010)

Just read an e-mail a lecturer sent out yesterday saying I've been 'randomly selected' to be the first to give a presentation for the course, and it has to be done by Tuesday. This is after being 'randomly selected' to give the first presentation last semester for the same lecturer/similar course. I seriously question just how 'random' his fucking 'random selector' is


----------



## tastebud (Jan 30, 2010)

in on a Sat night doing difficult stats homework again - yuk!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 30, 2010)

I managed to print out an old version of the essay and hand it in. Which means they got a page with two unfinished sentences in the middle and lots of dots ........... (which was a note to myself to fill it in later.)
How embarrassing?  

Have been told they'll swap it with the correct one I emailed in afterwards, but for god's sake. You spend a million hours writing the fecking thing and then fuck it up like a twat in the minor details.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 30, 2010)

pootle said:


> On it's way..
> 
> Right, essay crew - give me your top tips on writing a blinding essay.  Done some reading and time to get writing.  I'm quite good at the structure and having it logically "flow" as it were but what else.
> 
> ...



Oh yes... it's a great idea.

Pootle (2010) posted the request _"give me your top tips on writing a blinding essay"_ (p.2.5) Miss shelf, bless her cotton socks, (2010) responded _"rutita is your woman for this" _ (p.25) Rutita, rolled in from a community gathering, more than a little half cut and is believed to have thought that it was true that she could help. (Rutita, 2010, P.25) Whilst her  boyfriend deemed her incapable of posting a coherent and meaningful response right now  and suggested she wait until the morn (BF of Rutita 2010 as cited in the Doomsday book, 2010AR), 

Rutita, exhibiting her stubborn, let's-have-it-nature declared, _"they are my internet-struggling-friend-students, they need me!"_ (p.25) This is clearly evidence of the fact that Rutita has indeed developed a great amount of affection for the people who  post on this thread and that _Essay crew...Cite your woes (2009) _ is likely to be more responsive and constructive than the average thread on urban.   A display of wider awareness  and a thank-god-nobody-is-taking-the-piss-attitude is celebrated in the acknowledgement that Piackman's _ model has not yet responded to Pootle's earlier request with the comment _"hahaha" _(Pickman's_ model, 2000,forever, everypage), which, although we endeavour not to let him know, is VERY annoying.


HTH


----------



## toggle (Jan 30, 2010)

pootle said:


> On it's way...
> 
> Right, essay crew - give me your top tips on writing a blinding essay.  Done some reading and time to get writing.  I'm quite good at the structure and having it logically "flow" as it were but what else.
> 
> ...


hmmm, interesting.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 30, 2010)

do you need to put a page number in though? i am sure we do not do this in my discipline. just tastebud (2009) asserts that one does not need to reference a page number when writing essays. This is suppoprted by vixen (2005) who found that page numbers were indeed unnecessary.


----------



## toggle (Jan 30, 2010)

tastebud said:


> do you need to put a page number in though? i am sure we do not do this in my discipline. just tastebud (2009) asserts that one does not need to reference a page number when writing essays. This is suppoprted by vixen (2005) who found that page numbers were indeed unnecessary.



page numbers for books in the reference list, not in the essay.

(too tired to be clever)


----------



## tastebud (Jan 31, 2010)

toggle said:


> page numbers for books in the reference list, not in the essay.
> 
> (too tired to be clever)


hmm, we definitely do not do this.
Just:
Tastebud, T., Toggle, A., and Pootle, E. (2009). _Essay crew cite your woes_. London: Urban.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 31, 2010)

tastebud said:


> do you need to put a page number in though? i am sure we do not do this in my discipline. just tastebud (2009) asserts that one does not need to reference a page number when writing essays. This is suppoprted by vixen (2005) who found that page numbers were indeed unnecessary.



Depends on which referencing style you are using. I use APA.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 31, 2010)

so do i. or so i though!?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 31, 2010)

having come through the other side of my accademic marathon, and without wanting to sound pickman's like about it,

what does your uni/course literature advise?

mine advised harvard and gave a website reference which I then refered back to on occasion.

my uni also has a tutor programme online which gives good advise about what is plagarism and how to reference well

in fact I wonder if Rutita wrote it cos she is very good at this sort of thing.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 31, 2010)

they say either use apa or bps but be consistent with your choice. i guess i must be using bps then as i have never included page numbers.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 31, 2010)

what is this new fangled a_rse_ or b_urps_ ways of referencing?

I've always used page numbers if its a direct quote and the page number is available from an article or book.

I've just put in the name and year if I was referring to someone's ideas rather than quoting them

 at Rutita

and  at this thread


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2010)

We're told to use either Harvard or Vancouver style - I use Harvard. Never heard of aps or bps either! I only put in page numbers if it's a book.

Have just about finished my latest coursework that needs to be in tomorrow. A few paragraphs need a tweak but that's about it.

Got another "surprise" 800 word short essay to do for Wednesday now - it doesn't count but the lecturer likes to surprise students with this. Great.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 31, 2010)

magneze said:


> We're told to use either Harvard or Vancouver style - I use Harvard. Never heard of aps or bps either! I only put in page numbers if it's a book.
> 
> Have just about finished my latest coursework that needs to be in tomorrow. A few paragraphs need a tweak but that's about it.
> 
> Got another *"surprise" 800 word short essay* to do for Wednesday now - it doesn't count but the lecturer likes to surprise students with this. Great.



is that like a secret santa?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2010)

tastebud said:


> they say either use apa or bps but be consistent with your choice. i guess i must be using bps then as i have never included page numbers.



right. so you think someone will trawl through eg the making of the english working class to verify your quote. it seems stupid to me, how will you find the quote or fact again if you haven't bothered making a proper note of it? even if it's a short book it'll be a fucker to find the spot again. cos footnotes are as much for you as they are for the reader.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 31, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> right. so you think someone will trawl through eg the making of the english working class to verify your quote. it seems stupid to me, how will you find the quote or fact again if you haven't bothered making a proper note of it? even if it's a short book it'll be a fucker to find the spot again. cos footnotes are as much for you as they are for the reader.



This is a thread for encouragement and support 

start another thread complainging about students if things annoy you


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is that like a secret santa?


Sort of. 

They're not assessed, but previous students have said that you're better of doing them as those that don't are given short shrift from the guy if you get in any difficulties with assessed stuff.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 31, 2010)

magneze said:


> We're told to use either Harvard or Vancouver style - I use Harvard. Never heard of aps or bps either! I only put in page numbers if it's a book.
> 
> Have just about finished my latest coursework that needs to be in tomorrow. A few paragraphs need a tweak but that's about it.
> 
> Got another "surprise" 800 word short essay to do for Wednesday now - it doesn't count but the lecturer likes to surprise students with this. Great.



APA = American Psychological Association
BPS = British Psychological Society


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

Oi, you lot!!!!


I am not doing very well today despite being given a laptop which I can take with me to study anywhere I want!!!!


Inspire me with some suggestions of where I can go, with lappy and study.....gotta be warm.  Oh, a view would be amazing helpful too...the stuff I am working on right now is really heavy and I have to take frequent thinking-processing breaks, so a nice view to lose myself in would be great!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## magneze (Feb 1, 2010)

magneze said:


> Sort of.
> 
> They're not assessed, but previous students have said that you're better of doing them as those that don't are given short shrift from the guy if you get in any difficulties with assessed stuff.


Having now read the new assignment it's one I've already done - this one is for the Jan intake of students.

I literally collapsed with joy just now.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2010)

RE: my article - I am currently nerve-wracked waiting to hear back what they think of my 'best' effort . . . 


Some of you offered encouragement a few pages back, thank you all very much for that. It's amazing how that last few 'things' feel like you're dragging a large dead carcass over a finishing line.

<and breath>


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> RE: my article - I am currently nerve-wracked waiting to hear back what they think of my 'best' effort . . .
> 
> 
> Some of you offered encouragement a few pages back, thank you all very much for that. It's amazing how that last few 'things' feel like you're dragging a large dead carcass over a finishing line.
> ...



ha ha - Indeed

then you look back and wonder why all the angst!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Oi, you lot!!!!
> 
> 
> I am not doing very well today despite being given a laptop which I can take with me to study anywhere I want!!!!
> ...



if you want somewhere with big tables and cheap food and a view I like the idea store in whitechapel and you can read the books/papers when you need a break - if you haven't been the cafe is on the 4th floor and you get a view over whitechapel and the east london line (more interesting than it sounds)

where did you go?


----------



## toggle (Feb 1, 2010)

tastebud said:


> they say either use apa or bps but be consistent with your choice. i guess i must be using bps then as i have never included page numbers.



we got told to use Harvard, but there are apparently several different versions. 

the key is consistency, do them all the same.


----------



## toggle (Feb 1, 2010)

anyone want to talk about leprosy?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 1, 2010)

you do get some good topics on your course.

g'wan tell us about leprosy...

(i did hear that thalidomide was not used to combat leprosy?)


----------



## toggle (Feb 1, 2010)

the theory i have been reading is that TB antibodies prevented leprosy infection, so as incidence of tb rose, leprosy decreased, so became quite rare by the 18th century. 

an incidence of leprosy in the 19th century was likely to be from a traveller of some kind, with a lack of damage to bones that you would see in a sailor, a young man with leprosy would likely be someone upper class who had been on a grand tour and caught leprosy in an area where it was still rife.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 1, 2010)

toggle said:


> the theory i have been reading is that TB antibodies prevented leprosy infection, so as incidence of tb rose, leprosy decreased, so became quite rare by the 18th century.
> 
> an incidence of leprosy in the 19th century was likely to be from a traveller of some kind, with a lack of damage to bones that you would see in a sailor, a young man with leprosy would likely be someone upper class who had been on a grand tour and caught leprosy in an area where it was still rife.



that's interesting.  srsly

I know this isn't the thread for it, and that urban is vaccine sensitive...but....one of the reservations I have about vaccines is that diseases do seem to come and go and mingle with other diseases in environmental contexts....and that is as scientific as I know about the subject so feel free to slate my lay opinion!!!


I still think this thread needs its own conference


----------



## toggle (Feb 1, 2010)

in this case, it's ore similar to the smallpox/cowpox thing than anyhting sinister.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> if you want somewhere with big tables and cheap food and a view I like the idea store in whitechapel and you can read the books/papers when you need a break - if you haven't been the cafe is on the 4th floor and you get a view over whitechapel and the east london line (more interesting than it sounds)




Fantastic idea....It actually overlooks my place of birth, which considering the work i'm dong...may be very inspiring indeed.  I am gonna go tomorrow afternoon. CHeers!!! 



> where did you go?


 I packed myself off to the living room  for a change...have sent 5 hours in there today and very prodictive they were too!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh and btw Miss Shelf, I have been thinking and I really think it's time you started a little night course or something....You know, keep your mind active and busy learning stuff etc...

This thread hasn't been the same without ya!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh and btw Miss Shelf, I have been thinking and I really think it's time you started a little night course or something....You know, keep your mind active and busy learning stuff etc...
> 
> This thread hasn't been the same without ya!



well I may have a new job that will require yet another course and


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> well I may have a new job that will require yet another course and



Yay!!!!!! 


I mean that obviously sucks...


----------



## pootle (Feb 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh yes... it's a great idea
> 
> Pootle (2010) posted the request _"give me your top tips on writing a blinding essay"_ (p.2.5) Miss shelf, bless her cotton socks, (2010) responded _"rutita is your woman for this" _ (p.25) Rutita, rolled in from a community gathering, more than a little half cut and is believed to have thought that it was true that she could help. (Rutita, 2010, P.25) Whilst her  boyfriend deemed her incapable of posting a coherent and meaningful response right now  and suggested she wait until the morn (BF of Rutita 2010 as cited in the Doomsday book, 2010AR),
> 
> ...



Bloody brilliant!   I especially heart the Pickman's mention.

Was supposed to get cracking with my essay this weekend just gone, but all I've done is draft an essay plan.  Oh well, I've got a day of leave booked for weds so will get cracking with the writing then.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

So gang....

It has been a very productive day here in Hackney and despite me not leaving the house I did manage to carry the laptop to the front room and get some serious, rather tricky and heavy content-wise wordage (800) done. I do though believe that this is in part down to me not yet having loading the wireless internet onto it, so I couldn't keep having a quick peek at Urban or my emails or FB etc...

Also, I am still wanting advice from you lovely lot about nice warm places, with or without a view, where I can go and study. Now I have a laptop I am keen to vary my study environments. 

Thanks again Miss shelf for reminding me of the cafe in the Idea's Store where I shall go tomorrow, BUT I WANT MORE THOUGH! 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## pootle (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you a member of a University of London uni Ruity-tooty?

If so, you can usually get access to the other university of London library's - I'm at Birdbeak and quite enjoy the 4th floor but the LSE lib makes a nice change too.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I do though believe that this is in part down to me not yet having loading the wireless internet onto it, so I couldn't keep having a quick peek at Urban or my emails or FB etc...


I have a theory on this fwiw - for me anyway. It takes quiet a while to tune out everything else and properly get in the zone where you're right in your subject but right there is where you do your best stuff.

But after a while you take a break and it's all lost again and the next time you have to spend all that time tuning right in again. It's all about that fraction of time when you're right in there, that's where - if it comes at all - the gold comes from. It comes just at the time the egg timer in your head is saying 'time for a break!' My theory anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2010)

pootle said:


> Are you a member of a University of London uni Ruity-tooty?
> 
> If so, you can usually get access to the other university of London library's - I'm at Birdbeak and quite enjoy the 4th floor but the LSE lib makes a nice change too.


as i'm sure i've said before, if you're at a university in london you can use any other university library within the m25 for reference.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

pootle said:


> Are you a member of a University of London uni Ruity-tooty?
> 
> If so, you can usually get access to the other university of London library's - I'm at Birdbeak and quite enjoy the 4th floor but the LSE lib makes a nice change too.



I am a UEL student poots...If I could be asked I head down to docklands each day but it's toooooooooooooo far! I am all for seeking out other libraries though...there's a nice old one at Liverpool Street that I keep forgetting to go to...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I am a UEL student poots...If I could be asked I head down to docklands each day but it's toooooooooooooo far! I am all for seeking out other libraries though...there's a nice old one at Liverpool Street that I keep forgetting to go to...



the bishopsgate institute


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> as i'm sure i've said before, if you're at a university in london you can use any other university library within the m25 for reference.



You have said that, it's true. Thank you!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I have a theory on this fwiw - for me anyway. It takes quiet a while to tune out everything else and properly get in the zone where you're right in your subject but right there is where you do your best stuff.
> 
> But after a while you take a break and it's all lost again and the next time you have to spend all that time tuning right in again. It's all about that fraction of time when you're right in there, that's where - if it comes at all - the gold comes from. It comes just at the time the egg timer in your head is saying 'time for a break!' My theory anyway.



I think you might be right there LC...If I push through the 'arghhhhh need a break' barrier I am usually quite productive.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> the bishopsgate institute



That's the one!

http://www.bishopsgate.org.uk/index.asp


----------



## tastebud (Feb 1, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> right. so you think someone will trawl through eg the making of the english working class to verify your quote. it seems stupid to me, how will you find the quote or fact again if you haven't bothered making a proper note of it? even if it's a short book it'll be a fucker to find the spot again. cos footnotes are as much for you as they are for the reader.


essay marers do not check text book refs. they do not have time. it's about 15 mins max time for marking each essay. and if you are writing for academic publication you do not put page numbers in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2010)

tastebud said:


> essay marers do not check text book refs. they do not have time. it's about 15 mins max time for marking each essay. and if you are writing for academic publication you do not put page numbers in.


while people marking essays may not check references, some people reading anything you publish will do. and it's taking the piss if you suggest someone should trawl through perhaps 700+ pages to find one reference. only a small percentage of books use the pisspoor reference style you seem to be advocating, imo because it's bloody useless.


----------



## tastebud (Feb 1, 2010)

books schmooks.


----------



## pootle (Feb 2, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> as i'm sure i've said before, if you're at a university in london you can use any other university library within the m25 for reference.




And here are the deets about how to join: http://www.access.sconul.ac.uk/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 3, 2010)

Need to study more......last push for deadline for  Thursday next week...up to 3000 words to write.


----------



## pootle (Feb 3, 2010)

Go Rutita!  STEP AWAY FROM T'INTERNET!

I've taken today as study leave and am having a surprisingly productive day.  Reckon I'll be able to write the introduction and first section today 

Done some reading, an essay plan and a plan/mind map for each of the constituent parts.

Also had a dissertation workshop last night at uni.  I thought I'd be leaving it incredibly depressed and anxious and stressed but actually felt pretty fired up and inspired.  Really need to get my exact topic/question cracked now


----------



## pootle (Feb 3, 2010)

pootle said:


> I've taken today as study leave and am having a surprisingly productive day.  Reckon I'll be able to write the introduction and first section today
> 
> Done some reading, an essay plan and a plan/mind map for each of the constituent parts.



Check out the fighting talk - I've done about 150 words of a very simples introduction.

But hey, my flat is very tidy.  Almost    saturday I'm working in the library at uni!


----------



## toggle (Feb 3, 2010)

today I:

1. joined the local library
2. got to look at an amazing archive that included a collection of 100,000 or so glass negatives and a set of local history books that had me drooling
3. had a guided look round an iron age hill fort
4. handed in a draft project proposal
5. found the final refs i need for my arch essay
6. decided on a topic for an education pack I a doing for the national trust over the summer- history of mining safety.(they told me to think something up and run with it)


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 4, 2010)

So you hone and polish the piece as they want - that's ok, there's always going to be a house style. It's ready for publication, probably on Monday or Tuesday. Then this arrives:

"By the way I'm afraid the copyright to any pieces published by the ******** is always owned by the ******** - sorry about that
Thanks"

I'm sorry about it too. I'll ask them whether they will compromise on a license but I doubt they will and so it's almost certainly  a deal breaker. Good experience and I'm glad I finished the piece 

Never trust these bastards


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not writing, but research is sure as fuck proving frustrating today.  My camera, despite being set properly, has produced a load of blurry photos.  Granted, in part that will be my hand not being entirely steady, but that's not usually too much of a problem.  And anyway, the place in which I took the pictures could make matters easier by providing a fucking camera stand - most other places do in this day and age.  Having got the pictures home, Windows Photo Gallery is shite, Photoshop is slooooooooow and Adobe Acrobat keeps crashing.

FFS


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2010)

3.30am. I have at least another 2 hours work tonight, and the toddler won't bloody sleep.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 5, 2010)

toggle said:


> 3.30am. I have at least another 2 hours work tonight, and the toddler won't bloody sleep.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh the traumaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Am feeling low and unmotivated too!!!!

More coffee and a kick up the bum is needed!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 5, 2010)

Rutita you are the leader of this thread.

Pull yourself together and show us the way!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think I can shoulder the responsibility alone....

.....and who will lead me?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2010)

Update:

I have dug deep, am dressed and off to the library....


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


>




gave up at 5am. 

I'm now in college, planning on doing a whole day on this. bloke on my course is in as well. i just gave hi a chocolate doughnut and asked him if he could read my work later to see if i'm making any sense. 

hopefully get this done today, have it checked by student support bloke on onday, then go onto the oral history project.

however, i did anage to find 3 references this morning that say exactly what i need. always helpful.


----------



## pootle (Feb 7, 2010)

Really, really need to make some serious headway on this essay today.

However was a bit of a twat on friday night and let other people act like twats last night and am really struggling to focus.

Can I just have a little cry and curl up in the corner please?


----------



## aqua (Feb 7, 2010)

having just spent the last 2 days marking maybe 210 essays I have some requests

please please for the love of god answer ALL of the question set - it gets you marks see - you might have a very interesting argument but if it isn't the one asked of you you don't get anything for it

if you're asked for 2 essays, submit 2. if you don't, you lose half the marks

don't tell me a theory is x when it's very very very common and you clearly haven't read it

learn how to reference things, even just a little bit, you're at uni now and it's really not hard

don't use bullets in an essay

ARGH

*pulls hair out*


----------



## toggle (Feb 7, 2010)

Another day, another section.

The day before i have to show my first draft, i finally get enough of a handle on this to write an essay plan and some really cool pictures of dead people to scan and stick in.


----------



## toggle (Feb 7, 2010)

aqua said:


> having just spent the last 2 days marking maybe 210 essays I have some requests
> 
> please please for the love of god answer ALL of the question set - it gets you marks see - you might have a very interesting argument but if it isn't the one asked of you you don't get anything for it
> 
> learn how to reference things, even just a little bit, you're at uni now and it's really not hard




referencing has been drummed into us. I' ve been told that about 1/3 of the marks on this is from selecting a good range of references and using them correctly. doing 40 of the things is killing me though.


answering the question is the bit i find hard, i often go off at a tangent, i need to find ways to make sure my tangents are shown to be relevant. just once i would like to be able to write 'tell me everything you know about.....' that's easy.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 7, 2010)

Need more motivation today am distracted!!!!!


----------



## tastebud (Feb 7, 2010)

aqua said:


> having just spent the last 2 days marking maybe 210 essays I have some requests
> 
> please please for the love of god answer ALL of the question set - it gets you marks see - you might have a very interesting argument but if it isn't the one asked of you you don't get anything for it
> 
> ...



haha - i pretty much ended up writing that on 90% of all the under grad essays i marked.


----------



## toggle (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not supprised. 

sometimes doing it right is hard even when you know how to.


anyways. i now need to find out about how the responsibility of the church of england as default unless another faith is known, actually works. or at elast find a reference that shows it does happen so i can explain why they ae the ones consulted for an opinion about disinterment in ost graveyards


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey you lot, what you up to? 

Worked hard in the library today, 1500 words, spell checked, referenced with added chaff edited out.... have approximately 1000 words to do by Thursday but luckily it's the interesting review/evaluation part of an assignment.


----------



## tastebud (Feb 8, 2010)

toggle said:


> I'm not supprised.
> 
> sometimes doing it right is hard even when you know how to.
> 
> ...



oh totally. i can mark the essays and give advice - but doing my own essay... takes a LOT of work, and even then i am not sure i get it right. we shall see. when the marks are in.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 10, 2010)

Soooooooooooooo................. One day to go before hand in...have about another 800 words to do today....Not sure this is the best way though as I usually like a day or two of going back and editing and tweaking etc...

Last assignment of term though so that something... 

How is it going everyone?


----------



## LDR (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a knock out an essay of 2,000 words by next Thursday on three children's novels and I've only read two of them and I've still got one novel to read.  I haven't even started the essay.  

Guess what I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 10, 2010)

G'luck LDR....I am glad to read I am not alone!


----------



## LDR (Feb 10, 2010)

It gets better, I have another essay due the week after on Marketing and I've got three weeks reading to catch up on that as well.  Having said that I can do a weeks reading in an evening if I really knuckle down.

Every get the feeling you've taken on too much.  Doh!


----------



## pootle (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm mostly going to be essay writing this weekend too - got about 500 words down for a 3,000 word essay due in on monday.

Got plenty of ideas and notes scribble down, it's just getting them into a coherent sense/decent essay


----------



## toggle (Feb 11, 2010)

almost done.


----------



## toggle (Feb 11, 2010)

so instead of finishing it, i' watching a docu on you tube about enoch


----------



## pootle (Feb 12, 2010)

I've GOT to finish this essay this weekend.  Am aiming to hit the 1500 word/halfway point before I hit the sack tonight.   I really have no shortage of things to write about but it's ordering them and getting them into the bloody essay and having SOME FUCKING FOCUS! If anyone wants to pop over with some modalert/modafinal I will do very bad things to you in return.  


It'll have to wait until after I've written this essay though, obvs!


Right! Get cracking poots!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 12, 2010)

pootle said:


> Right! Get cracking poots!



This  Good luck lovely!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2010)

LDR said:


> I have a knock out an essay of 2,000 words by next Thursday on three children's novels and I've only read two of them and I've still got one novel to read.  I haven't even started the essay.
> 
> Guess what I'm doing this weekend.


out on the piss


----------



## pootle (Feb 12, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> This  Good luck lovely!



Thank you!  

Was actually feeling physically sick with anxiety about this essay when I was at work earlier  but have knuckled down since I've got home and tried to focus and I've just passed the 1,000 word mark which is making me feel considerably happier I have to say!  Treating myself to a quick food, music and internet break now.

Wha' gwan with you Rutita-tooty?  All done and handed in?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 12, 2010)

just popping it to see that you're all working hard.

cuppa anyone?

(I've got a report that I'm finishing tonight for work that got neglected during the dissertation - then I can have a week off)


----------



## pootle (Feb 12, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> just popping it to see that you're all working hard.



Am doing very well thank you - am on about 1700 words, and words I'm very pleased with.  Even cut out loads of stuff that was rambling and irrelevant.  I'm actually very pleased with myself and going to plough on as long as I can tonight.  I've never really worked at night like this, but it's really working for me   at this rate I reckon I'm going to be able to finish it today/tonight and then have a fairly relaxed day tomorrow, re-reading and editing etc and then SUNDAY OFF!



Miss-Shelf said:


> cuppa anyone?



YUSS! Ace idea! How have I managed without a cuppa so far. Hope I've got milk!

Good luck with your report!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks poots
report writing is easy after essay writing

glad to hear you're going well
I find late night working peaceful
I want to have the week end off so it's motivating me


----------



## pootle (Feb 13, 2010)

Peaceful is actually very well described!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 13, 2010)

NIght poots, I'm finished.  Good going. you are the keeper of the thread for the evening.


----------



## pootle (Feb 13, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> NIght poots, I'm finished.  Good going. *you are the keeper of the thread for the evening*.



oohh! I actually feel like I've been accepted as part of the gang now 

Am stalling a bit myself with longer internet breaks and word count slowing down.  Will have one last burst of effort I reckon.


----------



## pesh (Feb 13, 2010)

big line of speed will help


----------



## pootle (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh hai pesh! 

If you're offering, I won't say no.  Am doing remarkably well on tea and diet coke atm though


----------



## pootle (Feb 13, 2010)

Yuss!

Have done 2,300 words.  The final 700 and editing etc will be a breeze I reckon.

Of course, these are clearly famous last words, type words and I'll probably be back tomorrow (or later today) crying like a cry that I can't think of anything and that everything I've written tonight is crap blah blah blah but I've been re-reading sections as I've been going along and been editing out massive, irrelevant chunks, re-phrasing other bit etc etc.

I'm feeling very pleased with myself, I have to say 

And time for bed.

Nunites!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 13, 2010)

Great work poots! Glad to see Miss shelf popping in too...I miss her! 

I have finished and handed in all assignments for this term although I do have an ongoing CPD journal to do...am not finding it easy to focus on that though because I am currently upset with the tutor who will be reading and marking it...It's like having a diary where you write that you hate your mum and then your mum goes and reads it....


----------



## pootle (Feb 13, 2010)

Gah!

As predicted I am finding it very hard to focus and get back into the swing of things today.

It would help if I actually had word on my PC rather than having to rely on google docs and then a) I wouldn't have to keep faffing about with it faffing about and I could also turn off the internet!


----------



## pootle (Feb 13, 2010)

Hurrah! Just gone past the 3,000 word target.

Still got quite a bit to do on it but not so much I can't leave it for today and have a nice evening with a fit bit 

I totally meant to have a nap this afternoon though!  D'oh!


----------



## toggle (Feb 13, 2010)

finally handed in yesterday. was planning some rest, but I couldn't sleep, so read a load of stuff for my next essay instead


----------



## pootle (Feb 13, 2010)

toggle said:


> finally handed in yesterday. was planning some rest, but I couldn't sleep, s*o read a load of stuff for my next essay instead*



Blimey! Aren't you good!


----------



## LDR (Feb 14, 2010)

I've just got my last assignment back which was on Accounting and Finance.
It was pretty straightforward and I did three weeks worth of reading (that's two hours a night) in three days and the actually assignment in a night.   I got 75% and I know I could have done better if I'd spent more time on it.

Being a student is so much easier than holding down a job IMHO.  I could never afford to slack at work as I do at studying.   I have my next assignment due on Thursday and I've still not started it.  

Oh well, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## LDR (Feb 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> out on the piss


Yes!  Yes , I was.  

You know me better than I know myself.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm so proud of you all essay crew


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2010)

Indeed, it's impressive.

My own little story has a better ending now. After all the bullshit I wouldn't have expected from these people, they now will accept just a license for the article (after first insisting they only publish if they have copyright). They also somehow discovered they do actually pay money for this stuff (after insisting there isn't a budget and never has been). If I hadn't have had the guidance of a couple of savvy pro's on here they might have tucked me up, as I'm sure thay have many before.

Anyway, published in a paper of some repute on 9th March - fee agreed, copyright mine, lessons learned


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 14, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Indeed, it's impressive.
> 
> My own little story has a better ending now. After all the bullshit I wouldn't have expected from these people, they now will accept just a license for the article (after first insisting they only publish if they have copyright). They also somehow discovered they do actually pay money for this stuff (after insisting there isn't a budget and never has been). If I hadn't have had the guidance of a couple of savvy pro's on here they might have tucked me up, as I'm sure thay have many before.
> 
> Anyway, published in a paper of some repute on 9th March - fee agreed, copyright mine, lessons learned



 very


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2010)

Cheers

Why weren't you out walking today


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 14, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Cheers
> 
> Why weren't you out walking today



painting my bedroom (covering the mold up) so that I can put my flat up for sale and then get somewhere with Nanker and the kids - eventually)

how was the walk?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2010)

It was fine. Possibly not as important as what you did though. Good luck with sorting the flat out.


----------



## pootle (Feb 14, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Anyway, published in a paper of some repute on 9th March - fee agreed, copyright mine, lessons learned



Nice one!

I've finished my essay - or done as much as I can.  It needs to be tidied up, bit of editing to be done on it tomorrow at work when I can use an actual Word programme rather than just google docs.

Next big thing (once exams out of the way) will be my dissertation!  

Really need to get the WP on my laptop sorted before then


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 16, 2010)

Following from my successful and epic essay on the importance of class, I am now doing one on the role of the family in society.  Functionalists like it, Feminists do not, I have gathered.  

Too many essays.

Congrats, London_Calling.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 18, 2010)

seriously, there really could be an urban75 conference - when I hear little glimpses of what people are working on it's fascinating.......


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> seriously, there really could be an urban75 conference - when I hear little glimpses of what people are working on it's fascinating.......



Hello Lady Shelf 

How are you post-study?


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2010)

pootle said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I've finished my essay - or done as much as I can. It needs to be tidied up, bit of editing to be done on it tomorrow at work when I can use an actual Word programme rather than just google docs.
> 
> ...


 
I got MS Office from here for £40 yesterday 

http://www.software4students.co.uk/?gclid=CJiH25Hx-58CFcJd4wodLBAHkQ

When it got to checkout I just picked my uni from a drop down tab and that was it - didn't have to give a student number or anything. Of course we'll see if it actually arrives


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 18, 2010)

don't you know someone who'll download you some software from their work?
that's how I've always got mine.....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 18, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Hello Lady Shelf
> 
> How are you post-study?



relieved, really fucking relieved. 
I have been to see friends, seen Nanker and talked about things not to do with study, I have done some work for my paid worko at how much I had to catch up on) I have painted a bedroom la la la it's been great (is this really the place to say how great it is when you've stopped studying?) Oh and I got a new job partly on the basis of my study


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 18, 2010)

ARRGGHH!! 2500 words to do by tues... I have 930 so far and it's like wading through quicksand in a sumo suit trying to up that figure.

God damn 'Visitor Management', what a pissing jizzrag of a module. I just want to dig holes, not deal with 'Visitors' and thier so called needs!


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2010)

I have 2500 words to do by tomorrow - quite whining


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 18, 2010)

madzone said:


> I have 2500 words to do by tomorrow - quite whining



Aren't you on half term? Ye, remember I iz well fick ennit, so I have every excuse to moan 

I've taken to just typing jibberish in the hope of inspiration... How very scientific


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, half-term but I'm going to London on Sunday and hand in is on Monday. I've got a tutor coming to proof read it for me at 9am tomoz


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 18, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yeah, half-term but I'm going to London on Sunday and hand in is on Monday. I've got a tutor coming to proof read it for me at 9am tomoz



Whaaa?? You have a tutor that comes to your house to proof read your essays?? Not fair


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2010)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Whaaa?? You have a tutor that comes to your house to proof read your essays?? Not fair


 I'm a disabled


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 18, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'm a disabled



lol, fair enough


----------



## LDR (Feb 24, 2010)

I have 4,000 words on two essays due by tomorrow.  That's two essays of 2,000 words each. 

I'm booked this afternoon off work but I still think I'm going to struggle and have asked for an extension of a couple of days on one, just in case I don't manage it.

I've never asked for extension before and I feel quite angry at myself.  However, I respond well to pressure so, head down and away I go.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2010)

LDR said:


> I have 4,000 words on two essays due by tomorrow.  That's two essays of 2,000 words each.


 I feel anxious just reading that!!! 



> I'm booked this afternoon off work but I still think I'm going to struggle and have asked for an extension of a couple of days on one, just in case I don't manage it.
> 
> I've never asked for extension before and I feel quite angry at myself.  However, I respond well to pressure so, head down and away I go.



Good luck... Rather you than me!!!!


----------



## idioteque (Feb 24, 2010)

Started a 1600w essay on the relationship between climate change and biodiversity at midnight last night, due in today, have just handed it in  I think its actually pretty alright! Did lots of reading beforehand so it came together quite nicely. I do wish I had the self motivation to not always leave my coursework this late though...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 24, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Started a 1600w essay on the relationship between climate change and biodiversity at midnight last night, due in today, have just handed it in  I think its actually pretty alright! Did lots of reading beforehand so it came together quite nicely. I do wish I had the self motivation to not always leave my coursework this late though...



only pickman's model has that sort of self motivation(allegedly)



LDR said:


> I have 4,000 words on two essays due by tomorrow.  That's two essays of 2,000 words each.
> 
> I'm booked this afternoon off work but I still think I'm going to struggle and have asked for an extension of a couple of days on one, just in case I don't manage it.
> 
> I've never asked for extension before and I feel quite angry at myself.  However, I respond well to pressure so, head down and away I go.



go easy on yourself - you've been going mad on the study lately - somethings got to give sometimes!!!!!


----------



## LDR (Feb 24, 2010)

While I have already completed all the reading, I've just been revising all day and am just now about to write the first essay. 

I'll get one done tonight and hopefully the other tomorrow night and still complete everything on time.

I can managed 2,000 words a night and I know the material pretty well now.

<_Deep Breath_>  Here goes.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 24, 2010)

LDR said:


> While I have already completed all the reading, I've just been revising all day and am just now about to write the first essay.
> 
> I'll get one done tonight and hopefully the other tomorrow night and still complete everything on time.
> 
> ...



you can do it - you're an all-night-writing wizz (without the whizz I guess these days)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2010)

Good luck LDR! I know the anxiety when stuff is left late. I also know the near impossibility of doing things any other way. Thriving on the fear of almost-certain failure - aaahhh, that's the procrastinator's way 

Me, I'm still going through the phd proposal process. Things keep changing every week, what with Keele being banned from the AHRC, new studentships via the uni being available, and with Keele appealing the decision to ban us ... deadlines change, instructions on word lengths change, how to submit changes ... and so on.

Aaaanyway, final word is that we submit a proposal internally this Friday, we get ranked in order of awesomeness, then we wait to see what the AHRC rules in March. Then the best either get put forward to the AHRC comp or definitely get a studentship - depending on the outcome - and the best of the rest get some sort of bone from what is left of the studentship money. The real shit ones get zilch. I'm hoping I'm not a real shit one. heh.

Had my final proposal meeting with my supervisor today and he said it was damn near word-perfect, and out of those he's been helping I'm tied with another person as being the best.  Still got to compete with a gazillion other humanities and social sciences bods though, so not getting excited just yet.

In other totally more amazing news, Mr Paw had his viva yesterday and passed (with minor corrections, ie changing font size and a couple of speeeelling miztacks). He is now Dr Paw. How fucking awesome is that?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 24, 2010)

Two Dr Paws would be double
hope you get the go ahead VP


----------



## arts_junkie (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm seriously freaking out over mine. I've just worked out I have to write 16,000 words by the end of the semester and have I done any? Oh no. Fuck final year.


----------



## LDR (Feb 25, 2010)

I was up late last night and have managed to almost complete the first essay.  However, I've barely slept despite being exhausted and I've got to do it all over again tonight.  Doh!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 25, 2010)

Have a productive day essay crew!!!!!


----------



## LDR (Feb 25, 2010)

I've just found out the essay I finished last night isn't actually due to tomorrow (Doh!) and I've been granted an extension to my other one until after the weekend.

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice one LDR!

The first 3 of 4 assignments back for last term..

60%
69%
68%

Not the best marks but not too shabby either...all in all I feel


----------



## smmudge (Mar 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> The first 3 of 4 assignments back for last term..
> 
> 60%
> 69%
> ...



Nice!! Very 

I've got all but one (a really long essay, and the majority of people on the course have theirs back ) of my results...60% and 76% in essays, 69%, 73% and 81% eek for exams. Not bad (though I'm first year so it's easy right!).

On another essay now, only short but fairly mindbending concepts of computers and brains and thinking and that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2010)

Well done smmudge they are great marks especially in exam conditions!!!


----------



## smmudge (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Rutita 

I was going to finish the second half of my essay tonight but my friend just text asking me to go out so....I have no will power. There's not even that much to write, but I spent so long last night _not_ writing. Isn't it amazing how, when writing an essay, pretty much everything else becomes _so very interesting_....

Anyway it's not due till Monday so I'll just do it tomorrow.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 4, 2010)

Got my 2500 worder done and in.

got another one back from marking too, got 75%.. Was fookin stunned, and well chuffed obviously!! 

Just calculated I have 17,000words (ish) for various things between now and June... OMG!!


----------



## idioteque (Mar 4, 2010)

I got randomly selected to submit my last essay for a word count and plagiarism check...

... I definitely went over the work limit. Whoops! There goes 5% of my final mark


----------



## beeboo (Mar 5, 2010)

'ello essay crew.

Marks back from one of my essays from January finally - 66%.  Was a bit disappointed, but have spoken to the other people on my course and everyone got somewhere between 65-68% so far, so am now happy.

Funny, with our last essay everyone was between 72-76% - it seems people mark within a really narrow range.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 5, 2010)

Good work Essay crew...spring term is underway and I need to be in the library studying...hard. to. motivate. myself.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 5, 2010)

Am finally in the library....might get around to some work too...


----------



## Zorra (Mar 5, 2010)

Gah, two 3000 word essays due in on 24th and 31st, which sounds like a long time but am single parent to a baby who is almost always awake so having to cram it all in in dribs and drabs  Finding it really hard, as usual essay style is to take a weekend and work like buggery for two days on end.  Godd luck essay crew, now I'm trying to get off here and onto the actual essay!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 5, 2010)

Zorra!!! 

Long walks in the fresh air with the baby in the afternoon/evening which will hopefully help it (not sure if girl or boy) sleep.

Apart from that welcome to this thread, we need you! :


----------



## Zorra (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks 

Did lots of stuff with him today and he's just gone down, so I'm having a half hour chillout then going to knuckle down... 

Hope everyone else with essays instead of exciting weekends are doing well x


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 7, 2010)

good luck zorra - it's hard studying with a baby - you do get really good at doing things in 3/4 of an hour here and there..there's a few others on this thread studying with small children..keep on keeping on


----------



## zenie (Mar 8, 2010)

Blimmin heck this thread has moved a bit since I last looked! 

Who here uses a study timetable, and does it help?  (I know that sounds like a dumb question but I'm interested in hearing what works for people)

I just can't seem to find the time right now, and I think I might have to streamline the diary and print a timetable. 

Also, anyone know about Career Development Loans?


----------



## madzone (Mar 8, 2010)

I got 70% for my essay, which I should be pleased with as it's in the 'excellent' banding but I'm in a right strop because I haven't come top


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 8, 2010)

zenie said:


> *Who here uses a study timetable, and does it help?  (I know that sounds like a dumb question but I'm interested in hearing what works for people)
> *
> I just can't seem to find the time right now, and I think I might have to streamline the diary and print a timetable.
> 
> ?



when I finished a study session I did try to detail what I was going to do next and when (not more than a week in advance though)

I was working full time as well and had to keep stuff on paper as I couldn't keep it in my head

and Madz
70


----------



## toggle (Mar 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> I got 70% for my essay, which I should be pleased with as it's in the 'excellent' banding but I'm in a right strop because I haven't come top



don't like you.

i keep hitting mid 60's, with all sorts of comments about my style letting me down.


----------



## madzone (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, but I didn't come top.

When I find out who did I'm going to piss in their coffee


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 8, 2010)

toggle said:


> don't like you.
> 
> i keep hitting mid 60's, with all sorts of comments about my style letting me down.



i my experience different tutors mark so differently anything between 60 and 80 is  in my book

 There's so much room for variation - maybe with a different tutor you'd be 68- 75 even

+ you really won't care what you got when you finished


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 8, 2010)

I had to write two full essays today in an exam.  My hand was sore by the end, and the pen had left a red mark imprint on my hand.


----------



## CJohn (Mar 8, 2010)

So I have to write a presentation for a conference. And seriously I can't maintain my attention on it for longer than about 2mins tops. Its do a bit, refresh urban, check phone, email, text, watch tv, get more coffee, do a bit more etc. 

Modern life is trying to sabotage me!


----------



## little_legs (Mar 8, 2010)

literature review... i absolutely hate it. after reading pages of journal articles, conference papers and government reports, my brain refuses to produce anything sensible.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 9, 2010)

Ugh - am gonna be up all night with my homework. Completely omitted to start the thing, until the night before it's due in. I think I have some sort of ADHD thing - am gonna do some research on it - in that I find it incredibly difficult to concentrate and stay focussed unless I am completely exhausted/over tired. Odd.


----------



## zenie (Mar 9, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> when I finished a study session I did try to detail what I was going to do next and when (not more than a week in advance though)
> 
> I was working full time as well and had to keep stuff on paper as I couldn't keep it in my head
> 
> ...


 
Cheers I'm doing it in my google calender today! 



tastebud said:


> Ugh - am gonna be up all night with my homework. Completely omitted to start the thing, until the night before it's due in. *I think I have some sort of ADHD thing* - am gonna do some research on it - in that I find it incredibly difficult to concentrate and stay focussed unless I am completely exhausted/over tired. Odd.


 
Sure you're not a procrastinter like me?


----------



## smmudge (Mar 9, 2010)

Got the last mark back for my christmas essays, finally - got an 80. The first sentence of the feedback reads: "Rarely have I read a first year essay as well written and engaging as this one."


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2010)

CJohn said:


> So I have to write a presentation for a conference. And seriously I can't maintain my attention on it for longer than about 2mins tops. Its do a bit, refresh urban, check phone, email, text, watch tv, get more coffee, do a bit more etc.
> 
> Modern life is trying to sabotage me!



piece of piss.


----------



## madzone (Mar 9, 2010)

CJohn said:


> So I have to write a presentation for a conference. And seriously I can't maintain my attention on it for longer than about 2mins tops. Its do a bit, refresh urban, check phone, email, text, watch tv, get more coffee, do a bit more etc.
> 
> Modern life is trying to sabotage me!


 I feel your pain. My presentation is tomorrow morning and I can't concentrate on it at all.


----------



## CJohn (Mar 9, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> piece of piss.



Do you want to write it?!


----------



## CJohn (Mar 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> I feel your pain. My presentation is tomorrow morning and I can't concentrate on it at all.



Good luck with that. Mines a few weeks. Though I made some good progress earlier.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 10, 2010)

80% I repeat, 80%


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 80% I repeat, 80%



Huzzah!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 10, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 80% I repeat, 80%



 Waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

Well done you!!!!!


----------



## madzone (Mar 10, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 80% I repeat, 80%


 Well done that girl


----------



## toggle (Mar 10, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> i my experience different tutors mark so differently anything between 60 and 80 is  in my book
> 
> There's so much room for variation - maybe with a different tutor you'd be 68- 75 even
> 
> + you really won't care what you got when you finished



yes i will, because what i get determines what i do next


----------



## little_legs (Mar 10, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 80% I repeat, 80%



Miss-Shelf  Job WELL DONE!!!


----------



## tastebud (Mar 10, 2010)

okay, i am officially envious of the marks on this thread.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah re: marking - one of my students came in the other day and said that she'd had an essay marked months ago, got it back - got 68, then had recently got it back again, marked by someone else* (not sure what happened there!) and they had given her 50  so ridiculous.. i wanted to laugh. but didn't.
i was only one mark off the moderator for all (minus one, where we gave exactly the same) on my marking. and a student of mine today said myself and the head of yr had marked his last essay, and i gave him 68 and the other dude had given him 62. so not a massive difference.

*not me this time, thank god.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 11, 2010)

toggle said:


> yes i will, because what i get determines what i do next



sorry to mis-understand - are you going on to further study?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 11, 2010)

tastebud said:


> yeah re: marking - one of my students came in the other day and said that she'd had an essay marked months ago, got it back - got 68, then had recently got it back again, marked by someone else* (not sure what happened there!) and they had given her 50  so ridiculous.. i wanted to laugh. but didn't.
> i was only one mark off the moderator for all (minus one, where we gave exactly the same) on my marking. and a student of mine today said myself and the head of yr had marked his last essay, and i gave him 68 and the other dude had given him 62. so not a massive difference.
> 
> *not me this time, thank god.



I got marked 48 (a fail ) in one essay

I re-submitted basically taking out 1500 words without any re-working of the rest , and got 70

go figure

one of those marks was way off


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 11, 2010)

Crikey  Where I am a re-submission can only be awarded a maximum of 40%. Up to 5 days late essay = 40% maximum (unless it's worth less than 40%). More than 5 days late=0%.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm doing my dissertation marathon now. Not long to go now!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> Crikey  Where I am a re-submission can only be awarded a maximum of 40%. Up to 5 days late essay = 40% maximum (unless it's worth less than 40%). More than 5 days late=0%.


as it should be


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> as it should be



Indeed. My dissertation begins:

[SNAPPY TITLE WITHOUT TOO MUCH ALLITERATION] 

[IMAGE]

[MY NAME]
2010​
catchy, isn't it


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> Indeed. My dissertation begins:
> 
> [SNAPPY TITLE WITHOUT TOO MUCH ALLITERATION]
> 
> ...


i'd make one small change.

the words.


----------



## idioteque (Mar 12, 2010)

Omg I got an essay back today which was worth 50% of a module, and I thought I had really messed up on it, bearing in mind I wrote it in a single evening.

I got an A!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2010)

Well done on the marks front everyone!!! I am especially jealous of those of you who manage to knock an essay out the day/night before and still get great marks. 


How are we doing then everyone? Many essays on the go...I have 3 more assignments to do before the end of term...BIG assignments that I am finding it difficult to motivate myself to do.

It's very annoying.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 16, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Well done on the marks front everyone!!! I am especially jealous of those of you who manage to knock an essay out the day/night before and still get great marks.
> 
> 
> How are we doing then everyone? Many essays on the go...I have 3 more assignments to do before the end of term...BIG assignments that I am finding it difficult to motivate myself to do.
> ...



good morning rutita1! good morning fellow essay crew members! i do hope the weather is lovely where you are, here in london it's blissful and not conducive to wanting to do any work on 3 pieces of coursework i am to submit on april 1st. i too wish i could produce a good essay in a day/night, people who can do that deserve a medal. 

at the moment i hate how i have to say in my literature review in a nice way 'well, there is just shit all information available on the statistical side of this subject' as i am afraid the marker will simply assume that i did not do enough research but i have!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2010)

little_legs said:


> *good morning rutita1! good morning fellow essay crew members! i do hope the weather is lovely where you are,* here in london it's blissful and not conducive to wanting to do any work on 3 pieces of coursework i am to submit on april 1st. i too wish i could produce a good essay in a day/night, people who can do that deserve a medal.



The weather is lovely here in rural Hackney, thank you!



> at the moment i hate how i have to say in my literature review in a nice way 'well, there is just shit all information available on the statistical side of this subject' as i am afraid the marker will simply assume that i did not do enough research but i have!



Perhaps you could use the words limited/insubstantial/inconclusive etc.. and suggest areas that are lacking/could be researched further?


----------



## little_legs (Mar 16, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Perhaps you could use the words limited/insubstantial/inconclusive etc.. and suggest areas that are lacking/could be researched further?



yes, this would work fine. thanks for the good tip. 

hope you had a good day?


----------



## silverfish (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not going to add to the thread other than say I'm a degree drop out (20 years ago) who finds himself on a MSc

It is exciting, conflicting and challenging to start the process. Am I unusual in having more questions than answers after reading all the course texts?

any advice warmly accepted


----------



## silverfish (Mar 17, 2010)

will add, I'm doing a masters over two years, 6 essays and a dissertation (does that sound unusual)


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 17, 2010)

My advice, if you have any exams, better relearn how to revise. I found it painful enough after two years out of studying.

In other news I hate my thesis. Perhaps I should go to bed soon.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2010)

silverfish said:


> Am I unusual in having more questions than answers after reading all the course texts?



Welcome to the thread...pull up a chair and share the angst! 

Regarding your question above, if the course texts are leaving you with questions make sure you reflect that in your assignments on those subjects...you may have identified inconclusive/insubstantial research findings or be able to make suggestions about where important questions have not been asked/answered etc...

Alternatively, if the questions you have are because you don't understand something fully don't be shy in asking a tutor or a colleague...


----------



## Boppity (Mar 17, 2010)

Just finished one essay last night (well it was a historiographical essay - so fairly short.) 

Have another one I have to knock out by Friday which is double the length of the first one. 

I hate writing essays.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> I hate writing essays.



I quite like writing them, I just pretend I'm some badass journalist or something. 

The research and planning I find more vexing.


----------



## Boppity (Mar 17, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I quite like writing them, I just pretend I'm some badass journalist or something.
> 
> The research and planning I find more vexing.



I detest the entire process. I tend to fare much better during exam work.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so jealous of people who get actual marks back.

I just got two essays back, but we're only allowed to read the tutor comments and to know that they 'passed'. We won't know the marks until we finish the course. 
Arg.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah it's kind of the same for us. i think it's cos the work is examined work - it has to be externally marked/go through an exam board etc.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 18, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I'm so jealous of people who get actual marks back.
> I just got two essays back, but we're only allowed to read the tutor comments and to know that they 'passed'. We won't know the marks until we finish the course. Arg.



Yeah, that's a bit of an arg!, I agree. I hope you get a good grade whenever they make the decision to announce it. The important thing is keep your chin up and if you have put in good effort, you should do well.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 18, 2010)

Hope so!

Got two more essays looming to concentrate on now. I suppose at least we can learn a little bit about where we could be stronger from the tutor comments.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 18, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Hope so!
> 
> Got two more essays looming to concentrate on now. I suppose at least we can learn a little bit about where we could be stronger from the tutor comments.



Yep, the comments should give you some idea what the lecturers thought of your work and where you could make improvements. 

2 more essays? same here. and with a bit of concentration and focus, we should be able to cross the finishing line with grins on our faces. i really can't believe that most people will be done by the 2nd of April. So, well done, all of us!!!


----------



## little_legs (Mar 18, 2010)

fellow students, how many exams, if any, will you have this year? it's 3 for me this year, one of them is a revealed case study.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have to do two exams.  Both are like two and a half hours long.


----------



## Boppity (Mar 18, 2010)

3 exams. All 'answer two of the following questions' all two hours long.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 18, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I have to do two exams.  Both are like two and a half hours long.



i thought you had 2 of them recently, you were making a reference to your numb fingers a few days ago on one of the threads. multiple choice or write-write-write-write?


----------



## little_legs (Mar 18, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> 3 exams. All 'answer two of the following questions' all two hours long.



i guess 3 exams isn't too bad, right? mine are going to be 2 hours each too. the one i'm shitting myself most is accounts. i have to memorise templates to produce a solution, and i am such a ditz  

will you do a lot of revising, or it's pretty much in the bag?


----------



## Boppity (Mar 18, 2010)

little_legs said:


> i guess 3 exams isn't too bad, right? mine are going to be 2 hours each too. the one i'm shitting myself most is accounts. i have to memorise templates to produce a solution, and i am such a ditz
> 
> will you do a lot of revising, or it's pretty much in the bag?



It's not too bad, but it could be better.

I'm not usually one for revision, I have a pretty good memory! But I've missed a lot of class this semester because of illness so I'll probably be forced to revise much more than I normally would.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 18, 2010)

little_legs said:


> i thought you had 2 of them recently, you were making a reference to your numb fingers a few days ago on one of the threads. multiple choice or write-write-write-write?



Those were mock exams, to prepare for the real ones in a couple of months.

It's write-write-write; the exams are mainly made up of essays.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 18, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> It's not too bad, but it could be better.
> I'm not usually one for revision, I have a pretty good memory! But I've missed a lot of class this semester because of illness so I'll probably be forced to revise much more than I normally would.



sorry to hear you were unwell. if you have posted about it before, apologies for not sending you a virtual hug. i hope you feel better now. and with the good memory you'll be saying 'come get me, fuckers!'  



tar1984 said:


> Those were mock exams, to prepare for the real ones in a couple of months. It's write-write-write; the exams are mainly made up of essays.



mock exams? that's good of your college to prep you. sure, your hand hurt a bit, but now you know what to expect. you'll ace the exams, tar1984.


----------



## toggle (Mar 19, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> sorry to mis-understand - are you going on to further study?



similar thing to madz, but for me do i go plymouth or tremough. i'd rather do treough, but they have far higher entry standards, so i need to put myself in a very good position ot get there.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 19, 2010)

little_legs said:


> mock exams? that's good of your college to prep you. sure, your hand hurt a bit, but now you know what to expect. you'll ace the exams, tar1984.



Cheers matey.  I'm sure you will too.


----------



## whoha (Mar 19, 2010)

Right,here we go.I shall actually write something today.2000 words due on wednesday concerning communication and vacums. Its pushing it a bit for me. Id love to be one of those people gifted with verbal diarrhoea but my progress tends to be slow.I cant understand why im not panicking yet.It will come im sure.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2010)

Have made it to the library at least...

300 hundred word introduction about why I am finding it hard to get this piece of CPD work started/finished fits very well....In the interests of honesty, I have mentioned an unhealthy relationship with the internet as part of my avoidance strategies 

*cries


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 21, 2010)

*tumbleweed*




Important CPD journal is open on the desktop, BF is cooking dinner...things could be worse.


----------



## whoha (Mar 22, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> *cries



I know the feeling.
Ive started writing but my essay plan is not structured enough .So my plan is to go back and spend an hour  or two on that and then write ,write ,write.
I should be panicing but im not. ...yet.

'kin hell ,first assignment and Im running behind schedule allready


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 22, 2010)

Transcribing again....I love it!!!!111!!!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 22, 2010)

whoha said:


> I know the feeling.
> Ive started writing but my essay plan is not structured enough .So my plan is to go back and spend an hour  or two on that and then write ,write ,write.
> I should be panicing but im not. ...yet.
> 
> 'kin hell ,first assignment and Im running behind schedule allready



we expect nothing less on this thread



Rutita1 said:


> Transcribing again....I love it!!!!111!!!!



i feel your pain


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 22, 2010)

2nd day of intense, eye-boggling vector drawings *argl*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 23, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> i feel your pain



Hello stranger! 

You are missed around here btw, I have a feeling though that you do not miss us quite as much!


----------



## pootle (Mar 23, 2010)

Hee hee.

I gave myself a couple of weeks off from the studying and was about to come back in here and see if it couldn't be diverted from Essay Crew to Exam Crew - but it's already happening 

Drafted my exam timetable yesterday.  As per usual too many topics to cover and not enough time.  But what are you going to do?


----------



## toggle (Mar 23, 2010)

i now have a 700 word assignment on changes in the heritage industry as a table.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Hello stranger!
> 
> You are missed around here btw, I have a feeling though that you do not miss us quite as much!



I am going over to the other side - I start as a lecturer very soon - will I be allowed on this thread


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 23, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am going over to the other side - I start as a lecturer very soon - will I be allowed on this thread



Oh yes....you will still have essay woes as a lecturer if you are marking them. 

If not, I will expect you to have a terrible time NOT planning/putting together your lectures at least.

If not, just lie for us okay!


----------



## little_legs (Mar 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Important CPD journal is open on the desktop, BF is cooking dinner...things could be worse.



some of us are lucky to have BF cooking dinner for them... not fair! 



Miss-Shelf said:


> i feel your pain



and some are clearly free of any coursework pain 



toggle said:


> i now have a 700 word assignment on changes in the heritage industry as a table.



i have 2000 words on the most boring subject to cough up... 



invisibleplanet said:


> 2nd day of intense, eye-boggling vector drawings *argl*



oh no! i am not jealous here 



pootle said:


> Drafted my exam timetable yesterday.  As per usual too many topics to cover and not enough time.  But what are you going to do?



i plan to revise 4 topics we've covered in the 2nd semester for each exam. 


sorry for the rant


----------



## idioteque (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got a B back for an essay I did the night before it was due in


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 24, 2010)

How do I cite myself? Do I say what I said before, but differently, followed by (Name 2009:6) ??


----------



## little_legs (Mar 24, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> How do I cite myself? Do I say what I said before, but differently, followed by (Name 2009:6) ??



Rutita1 and Miss-Shelf will know, either of them will get back to you in the next 6 hours I'd say, they are probably asleep now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> How do I cite myself? Do I say what I said before, but differently, followed by (Name 2009:6) ??



Yes..I'd do this. Or simply quote yourself. I'd also check to see if anyone else (published) has said the same thing and list them too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2010)

little_legs said:


> Rutita1 and Miss-Shelf will know, either of them will get back to you in the next 6 hours I'd say, t*hey are probably asleep now*



Sadly not ...been transcribing all evening...another 3000 words out of the way though.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 24, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Sadly not ...been transcribing all evening...another *3000 words out of the way *though.



good god, this is impressive... honestly. well done!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 24, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes..I'd do this.


Done! Thanks 


> Or simply quote yourself.


We're not really supposed to use quotes, unless they add to the piece. I'm certain that quoting something I wrote earlier (verbatim) would be considered lazy. I'm going to try succinct paraphrasing.   


> I'd also check to see if anyone else (published) has said the same thing and list them too.


That's what the literature review (completed) was for 

I'm pooped, but feeling good after drafting Chapters One and Two and used 1/4 of the 10,000 word limit. 
Night! *yawns*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> Done! Thanks
> 
> We're not really supposed to use quotes, unless they add to the piece. I'm certain that quoting something I wrote earlier (verbatim) would be considered lazy. I'm going to try succinct paraphrasing.



Oh sorry didn't realise you were talking about a quote from the same piece of writing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Just got a B back for an essay I did the night before it was due in



I am very happy for you and very envious in equal measures.

Well done!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 24, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh sorry didn't realise you were talking about a quote from the same piece of writing.



Sorry! I meant I need to quote from a research paper I wrote last year (grey literature, i.e. unpublished). I'm blaming lateness of the night for my fuzzy comms. lol


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2010)

I do hope you've all been studying today...

I have. 

*preens*


----------



## toggle (Mar 24, 2010)

ok, As well as the table, i have to prep for a seinar stule load of crap and do a presentation. 

I think i have the stuff for the seminar sorted. defining national identity as a set of shared mythologies, with museums being part of what is taking shared memories beyond the lifetime of those that experienced them into a shared cultural mythology.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

OK, lurker to thread revealed. 

I'm not too bad with essays. Of course I leave them until the last minute like everyone does but they always get done! My latest assignment is something new so any advice appreciated please! It's a presentation and written report 75%/25% in favour of the actual presentation. I'm just wondering what referenes I could use for a powerpoint type presentation? What are the rules about using youtube type clips or recordings of interviews etc? And does anybody know any sites with loads of surveys/statistics on? It's a maths type thing! 
I'm quite glad it's not an esay for  a change!


----------



## little_legs (Mar 25, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I do hope you've all been studying today...
> 
> I have.
> 
> *preens*



Well done, Rutita1. 

I've been trying to get the draft of the questionnaire ready for a consumer profiling I have to do.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 25, 2010)

jonnyd1978 said:


> I'm not too bad with essays. Of course I leave them until the last minute like everyone does but they always get done! My latest assignment is something new so any advice appreciated please! It's a presentation and written report 75%/25% in favour of the actual presentation. I'm just wondering what referenes I could use for a powerpoint type presentation? What are the rules about using youtube type clips or recordings of interviews etc? And does anybody know any sites with loads of surveys/statistics on? It's a maths type thing!
> I'm quite glad it's not an esay for  a change!



here is what I know: YouTube clips are very good if they are not too long (I'd say 5 min max, after that you'll lose the concetration of your audience) and if the video clip supports what you are trying to say, i.e. does not waffle around the subject. when you play the video, the lighting in the room is crucial, if you can remotely control the lighting in the room, that'd be awesome. cite the video as a normal reference at the end. 

avoid prettying things up, keep it clean and sophisticated. don't go clip-art crazy. your last slide has to be your bibliography/references. before you do the presentation, submit the printout of your slides to your marker. 

Office of National Statistics is a good source of statistical data.

the girls & boys on this thread will have better ideas, i am sure.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 25, 2010)

For a presentation, you still need to include refs in the slide, and a bibliography at the end. Try to avoid being wordy - just bullet point key the areas you are discussing. Use images/graphs etc to illustrate your point, but don't overload each slide. Slides are there to compliment the presentation you make, so your script is the most important thing. Don't overrun on time, so practice is essential.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 25, 2010)

Another assignment back today. 72%. Not too shabby.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 25, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Another assignment back today. 72%. Not too shabby.



Good stuff. Well done, Rutita1. 

*pats Rutita1 on her shoulder*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 25, 2010)

What are you studying little legs?


----------



## little_legs (Mar 25, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> What are you studying little legs?



Business studies. A bit boring, but I like it. 

I know you are enjoying your course


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 25, 2010)

little_legs said:


> I know you are enjoying your course





*cries


I mean yes, I am...


----------



## zenie (Mar 27, 2010)

Happy Saturday? At least it rained while I was inside studying. 

Well I've emailed my tutor for clarification, because I don't know if they want an essay on each of the case studies behaviour problems, or if they want this and also a behaviour modification programme! 

I've misplaced the book I know that I need to refer to loads to in one module so the hunt for that begins. 

And I keep having moments of panic about it all and not being good enough, crisis of confidence.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 27, 2010)

Happy Saturday Zenie love! 

Well done for using the day wisely...I have been a little distracted and haven't got half of the study I would have liked to done.

What are you studying...don't think i've asked before?


----------



## zenie (Mar 27, 2010)

Companion animal behaviour counselling, all science based. 

I did alright, hope you managed to get out when it was nice today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice one Zenie! 

I didn't manage to get a lot done or get out as I was waiting for a plumber all day.

Feeling optimistic on the study front today although I also have some reports to write for community projects I've done recently competing for attention....


How are the other students doing eh? You have all gone quiet...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2010)

*tumbleweed*


----------



## toggle (Mar 28, 2010)

not going. i hate this stuff that io'm working on atm


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2010)

Toggle 

Get it out of the way asap....it feels like torture to me when I'm in that position.

I have completed two reports today and done some reading....great, only the reports are nothing to do with my studies.  

But now they are out of the way at least....one more to go.


----------



## toggle (Mar 28, 2010)

due tomorrow

ans is probably looking somewhere in the region of a D if i can tidy it up a bit.

shit subject, has to be presented in a shit manner and i'm bored.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2010)

toggle said:


> due tomorrow
> 
> ans is probably looking somewhere in the region of a D if i can tidy it up a bit.
> 
> shit subject, has to be presented in a shit manner and i'm bored.




Is it possible to use tables or something like that? That may be a really crap suggestion but for me, when a subject or the info I am presenting is boring me I find another way of presenting it.


----------



## idioteque (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a piece of work due in on the 31st which I haven't started yet, an 'advocacy piece' on an environmental issue and associated policy of my choice. 2 sides of A4 (weird specification, I know), so shouldn't take ages if I do it on something I already know about, possibly light pollution.

Then a day later I have an 800 word (I know! ) mini-essay in on any three greenhouse gases. Think I'll do carbon dioxide, methane and ozone. 

Haven't started either yet but they both seem so small and simple! Gonna get started tomorrow so I'll check back in if I've horribly underestimated how much work they are going to entail


----------



## toggle (Mar 28, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Is it possible to use tables or something like that? That may be a really crap suggestion but for me, when a subject or the info I am presenting is boring me I find another way of presenting it.



the presentation style is set. can't change it. 

if it was a straight up essay, it would be a ,lot easier.

plus it's a 700 word limit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2010)

toggle said:


> the presentation style is set. can't change it.
> 
> if it was a straight up essay, it would be a ,lot easier.
> 
> plus it's a 700 word limit.



Hmmm...can I just wish you well then and leave you to it..


----------



## little_legs (Mar 28, 2010)

good evening everyone 

i am sorry to hear about toggle's coursework difficulties. 

i am happy for idioteque who is going to ace her work. 

well done rutita for getting 2 reports out of the way. 

i am sitting here, trying to keep calm and quietly hoping to get at least a pass for the research proposal that i have to submit on thursday. god damn it, the lecturer did not cover any of the shit i have to do. the more reading/work i do for this coursework, the more it makes me want to write a letter to the dean of school telling him/her that they should seriously rethink the module design. motherfuckers.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I have a piece of work due in on the 31st which I haven't started yet, an 'advocacy piece' on an environmental issue and associated policy of my choice. 2 sides of A4 (weird specification, I know), so shouldn't take ages if I do it on something I already know about, possibly light pollution.
> 
> Then a day later I have an 800 word (I know! ) mini-essay in on any three greenhouse gases. Think I'll do carbon dioxide, methane and ozone.
> 
> Haven't started either yet but they both seem so small and simple! Gonna get started tomorrow so I'll check back in if I've horribly underestimated how much work they are going to entail



Hello lovely.....I bet you will ace them as usual.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2010)

little_legs said:


> good evening everyone
> 
> i am sorry to hear about toggle's coursework difficulties.
> 
> ...



Do what you can and YES write that letter if they have designed the module poorly....they need feedback if they are cocking it up for the students.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 28, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Do what you can and YES write that letter if they have designed the module poorly....they need feedback if they are cocking it up for the students.



will do, yes. thank you for the support.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2010)

little_legs said:


> will do, yes. thank you for the support.



heh! I didn't do that much ...Maybe I can send a letter too ...I will tell them I am from the internet and that 'we' are onto them.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 29, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> heh! I didn't do that much ...Maybe I can send a letter too ...I will tell them I am from the internet and that 'we' are onto them.


----------



## zenie (Mar 29, 2010)

Well BF broke my laptop yesterday so now on the hunt for a new one quick, total pain in the arse.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 29, 2010)

zenie said:


> Well BF broke my laptop yesterday so now on the hunt for a new one quick, total pain in the arse.



 Had you been neglecting him?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 31, 2010)

36 minutes into another 50 minute transcription....the last 10 minutes always hurt, always...


----------



## idioteque (Mar 31, 2010)

Well the advocacy piece I had to have in yesterday went swimmingly, now am supposed to be doing my mini-essay to be handed in tomorrow. It's only 800 words, which is nothing really, is it? I've already written the introduction and it's nearly 200 words, and that took about 15 minutes, so it should be alright... I am working until 8 though so can't make any more progress until then.

Please can you all keep reminding me how short 800 words is


----------



## smmudge (Apr 5, 2010)

Afternoon all.

So I'm set to start on an essay of considerable size...I think I'm ready anyway. Got lots of notes and done lots of research, but it's a bit all over the place....

My lack of confidence in being able to write anything of substance is completely de-motivating me...
I haven't even tried to plan it yet!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 5, 2010)

smmudge said:


> I haven't even tried to plan it yet!!



Well this is the next step honey...something to work from but that can also change during the drafting of the essay! Writing a (loose) plan will also make you more aware of how much info you have already or if there are any points you need to add.

I salute your bumping/posting on this thread  

I'm just back from 2 days in the countryside and am finding it difficult to pick up any of the books that are screaming at me from the study....


----------



## toggle (Apr 5, 2010)

i'm supposed to be planning an oral histopry project. so instead i'm making sheep out of wool and pipe cleaners


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 5, 2010)

toggle said:


> i'm supposed to be planning an oral histopry project. so instead i'm making sheep out of wool and pipe cleaners



Erm....could you combine the two....the oral history of model making...for example...


----------



## smmudge (Apr 5, 2010)

Ahh making sheep out of wool and pipe cleaners sounds like so much fun! 
My housemate and his friend are getting weed in grrrr  I can't get stoned after getting all productive!



Rutita1 said:


> Well this is the next step honey...something to work from but that can also change during the drafting of the essay! Writing a (loose) plan will also make you more aware of how much info you have already or if there are any points you need to add.



Yup, just sorting through notes now. Feeling much better that I've actually got stuff to put into some sort of plan. Good luck with your studying. It's easter so it's ok to take a (extended) break!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 7, 2010)

It's Wednesday and Easter is over.......

Where are you all?


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> It's Wednesday and Easter is over.......
> 
> Where are you all?



Was at work all day. Will try to revise for the marketing exam tonight, probably will manage just 1 hr.

I am now in this mode that I want the exams to come asap and be over and done with them. 

Are you revising, Rutita1? 

Also, I saw you posted that you went away last weekend. Hope you had a good time


----------



## riggerboots (Apr 8, 2010)

whooo hoo i finished


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm still on a break from college for easter.

I have to write a 750 word analysis of a poem.  'Mid-term break' by Seamus Heaney.  

Also need to draft an essay on addiction and social attitudes.

I'm not doing anything till next week, though.  Because I am lazy.


----------



## pootle (Apr 10, 2010)

Blurt!

Big shout to the learning crew...erm, sorry about that, not sure what came over me.

It's my first wkend of srss revision for the next two months...and then an uber essay to write by sept.  I may be around lots!


----------



## zenie (Apr 10, 2010)

Back to it today....I don't know where to begin. Asked my tutor for support and clarification of a question and she basically rephrased the fucking question, still don't know if I'll be doing it right, but just gotta press on. 

Panicing now....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2010)

Anything we can help with Zenie? 

Hi Pootle 

I am finding it hard to study...not least as I can't sit still for long on account of putting my back out earlier this week...

Off to the park in a bit with a book....there are no pubs in the park I am going to.


----------



## zenie (Apr 10, 2010)

Well if anyone fancies a read through one I'm done and can tell me how much referencing is bad and how much is ok that'd be good.

I'm finding it hard to have original thought and not just paraphrase what's been written, 9cos I think that's supposedly bad?) but right now it looks like a series of quotes interserped with my own knowledge, but that's knowledge that has been learnt from books, so how is not paraphrasing? and does it need backing up with references? 

Good luck in the park!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2010)

zenie said:


> Well if anyone fancies a read through one I'm done and can tell me how much referencing is bad and how much is ok that'd be good.


 How long is it? I will have a look if you want.

I'm finding it hard to have original thought and not just paraphrase what's been written, 9cos I think that's supposedly bad?) but right now it looks like a series of quotes interserped with my own knowledge, but that's knowledge that has been learnt from books, so how is not paraphrasing? and does it need backing up with references? [/QUOTE] 

If your subject is really theoretical it is impossible not to feel like this. I would just make sure that if you are writing about 'important' ideas in your subject area that you reference. You do not have to quote directly. Paraphrasing or summarising is sometimes the only way just make sure you end the summary like this. (Rutita, 2010, p.4) 



> Good luck in the park!


 By the time I got there it was a bit crap so read one chapter, had a walk and am now back home with a bottle of red wine which I accidentally bought. I am planning on transcribing for a bit now.


----------



## zenie (Apr 10, 2010)

aaah summarising maybe that's the word I'm looking for 

It is hard to have original thought when you're making comparisons between two facts, or looking at a load of science stuff and it being my opinion. Only 500 words.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2010)

zenie said:


> aaah summarising maybe that's the word I'm looking for
> 
> It is hard to have original thought when *you're making comparisons between two facts, or looking at a load of science stuff *and it being my opinion. Only 500 words.



Well if that's what you are doing it's almost impossible to have original thought!!!  Just make sure you highlight the significant differences/similarities to demonstrate your awareness and maybe suggest things that occur to you as unclear/inconclusive....I feel for ya...I also find these kinds of essays tedious.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2010)

*Obviously timewasting tactics...but...*

I am presently transcribing and will then move onto start reading for a 2000 word essay on the_* importance of client self direction*_ or alternatively I will begin to write the introduction to an 3000 word essay on _*professional ethics and dilemas*_ Yeah I know, how can I possibly choose between those two beauties?


Indulge me essay crew.... Post up the titles of your current essays/assignments.


----------



## pootle (Apr 11, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Indulge me essay crew.... Post up the titles of your current essays/assignments.



*The strong insitutionalism of the welfare state make substantial cutbacks almost impossible.  Discuss*

Not so much an full on essay but the exam question/practice question I set myself to answer.  Have been studying pretty much solidly since 9am so have run out of steam after the opening paragraph


----------



## articul8 (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a terrible question - assuming the position of those with a vested interest in substantial cutbacks.

Why is it welfare that is the object of cuts and not the "stongly institutionalised" interests of bankers and finance capital?


----------



## smmudge (Apr 11, 2010)

Mine is to discuss the problems, tensions and ambiguities of the term 'genre' in popular music, in 2500 words. I don't really like 'discuss' questions because I find it easier to argue for/against something, though I'm still doing that, implicitly. But "problems, tensions and ambiguities"...what is that supposed to mean!!

Anyway I've planned it all out but don't feel creative enough to start writing yet, so I'm ploughing through 24 15-30 page readings for an exam in May.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 11, 2010)

Good work pootle and smmudge 

I have only managed 3 hours reading and note taking in the park today...am seriously pissing myself off..


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 11, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Good work pootle and smmudge
> 
> I have only managed 3 hours reading and note taking in the park today...am seriously pissing myself off..



3 hours of work is better than nowt


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 11, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 3 hours of work is better than nowt



Yeah butttttttttttttttttttttt! I have a lot more to doooooooooooooo 


Nice of you to drop by btw.


----------



## zenie (Apr 12, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Well if that's what you are doing it's almost impossible to have original thought!!!  Just make sure you highlight the significant differences/similarities to demonstrate your awareness and maybe suggest things that occur to you as unclear/inconclusive....I feel for ya...I also find these kinds of essays tedious.


 

Thanks, all of my courses will be like this, so I have to get it cracked and I think I have....I'm just not used to writing essays so it's doing my brain in a bit, thinking about how it'll be marked. Oh well, have learnt about 'summarising' and writing stuff in your own words and then just backing stuff up with a ref, rather than quoting the sources and their text as your essay because you're worried about plagarising IYSWIM. 

Essay planning!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice one Zenie...You sound like you know what you need to do...half the job done then!

Essay planning? What's the title? 

I am dressed and off to the library for a marathon reading plus note taking session....have 3 assignments on the go at the minute so need to crack on.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Apr 12, 2010)

Could someone please just give me a massive great kick up the arse. 
Can't.
Get.
Going.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 12, 2010)

jonnyd1978 said:


> Could someone please just give me a massive great kick up the arse.
> Can't.
> Get.
> Going.



c'mon! you can do it. 







i have done very little revising/reading today. every flaming time i get up in the morning, i say to myself i'll revise 3 topics, but i am struggling. the birds are singing and the sun has been shining, i don't want to sit with a text book. but we have to do it.

xx


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 12, 2010)

Only managed 3 hours here again....my back is killing me and I can't sit for too long.

Will try a few more chapters before bed.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 12, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Only managed 3 hours here again....my back is killing me and I can't sit for too long.
> 
> Will try a few more chapters before bed.



Reading is boring today... very boring. I have to work tomorrow. I am having to talk myself into reading today.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 14, 2010)

Now I am due to start a new job as a lecturer next week and I'm procrastinating about organising my course material and


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2010)

The holidays are OVER....get back in here and study, study, study!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2010)

College library is closed until tomorrow...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 22, 2010)

I find writing essays for Uni incredibly difficult. My last essay (1000 words, hardly an essay right?) took me days! I was writing approximately 50 words an hour.
I have 2 others to do now, a 1500 word on the riveting subject of employability skills for a mandatory unit that has nothing to do with my course. (Do you have those subjects too? They are subjects that everyone in the university has to take.)
And a 3000 word one on the ethics and law of euthanasia. I do have 5 weeks to do them but I'm thinking its about time I started as I don't want to have to do them at the last minute.
Plus I'm working a lot next month.
Sigh


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 22, 2010)

I've just uploaded my final assessment today... new course starts next week...

It took me ages to get into the final essay but I finally managed to lick it


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 23, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> I find writing essays for Uni incredibly difficult. My last essay (1000 words, hardly an essay right?) took me days! I was writing approximately 50 words an hour.



I think most people find it harder than they ever let on! I would struggle to write a 1000 words if I wasn't very knowledgeable about the subject

its something that only gets quicker with loads of practice and even a three year course isn't that much practice

I'm now on the other side and I have my first lecture on Monday - loads of prep and this week it was like getting paid to be a student


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, its all about the prep. I prepared for a couple of lectures once. They were amazing. I actually understood what was going on. I must look in to doing that again some time


----------



## smmudge (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree the word count isn't always indicative of how hard an essay is....I don't find it much harder to write 3000 than 1000, it just depends on the subject.

Good luck with the lecturing Miss-Shelf. I was surprised doing presentations and that how easy it is to talk in front of lots of people (usually anything that involves lots of people all paying attention to me causes minor breakdowns) but with the power of knowledge it's almost fun! 

I have this essay I need to write that I still haven't done  even though I've been meaning to write it since about 3 weeks ago. But in all this procrastination the work for all my other modules is bang up to date.  I still have two and a half weeks till the deadline....oh that's not that long actually.

I got an unexpectedly good mark back today too so hopefully this will give me some motivation to write it over the weekend.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 25, 2010)

smmudge said:


> the power of knowledge
> 
> .



can I order this from somewhere or download it?



smmudge said:


> I got an unexpectedly good mark back today too so hopefully this will give me some motivation to write it over the weekend.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Apr 25, 2010)

5500 words - 15 days, god help me


----------



## Riklet (Apr 26, 2010)

3500 words i'm doing on sustainable development/environment stuff
4000 words on power, Foucault/Marcuse kinda comparison.  Quite a specific Q and i've done some good reading but still...

8 days.  Not started writing.  God really fucking help me.... 

Bit worried and stressed, got a sore shoulder n could definitely have used the past week more productively at points.  Sigh...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 26, 2010)

3000 words on Professional Ethics and Dilemmas by Thursday...Have started the introduction and done all the reading...it_ should_ be easy.


Chin up everyone....get on with it!!!!


----------



## smmudge (Apr 26, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> can I order this from somewhere or download it?



Heh...  I think Amazon do a copy, but the manual you have to read for it is HUGE! (Not available for mac users)

My day was really productive. I flew under all the bridges in a helicopter in GTA IV.
And I'm half way through my essay.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 26, 2010)

smmudge said:


> My day was really productive. I flew under all the bridges in a helicopter in GTA IV.


 



> And I'm half way through my essay.



Very good. 

My day consisted of 3 hours gardening and 5 hours in the library studying.

1500 words down...1500 to go.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 27, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> 3000 words on Professional Ethics and Dilemmas by Thursday...Have started the introduction and done all the reading...it_ should_ be easy.
> 
> 
> Chin up everyone....get on with it!!!!



Hmm, sounds similar to mine, what you studying?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 27, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Hmm, sounds similar to mine, what you studying?



Counselling and Pyschotherapy.


----------



## mhendo (Apr 27, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Counselling and Physcotherapy.


Small piece of advice: if you ever end up with your own practice, your patients will probably feel more comfortable with you if you manage to spell the name of your profession correctly.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 27, 2010)

mhendo said:


> Small piece of advice: if you ever end up with your own practice, your patients will probably feel more comfortable with you if you manage to spell the name of your profession correctly.



Touche.  It's early and I drinking my first coffee. Now, anything study related to say or did you just want to bitch at me? 

....and for the record...I am not training to become a doctor so I will never have any _patients_.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 27, 2010)

have to revise tonight for the marketing exam... bleugh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope the revision went well little legs. 

Only managed 700 words yesterday....so another 800 NEED to be completed today....off to the library soon.


----------



## idioteque (Apr 28, 2010)

I was up all night writing a 1600 word essay due in today, which I started at 1am this morning 

Just about to start writing the reference list, gotta leave the house in just under 2 hours... 

Why do I do this to myself, I could punch myself in the face right now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 28, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I was up all night writing a 1600 word essay due in today, which I started at 1am this morning
> 
> Just about to start writing the reference list, gotta leave the house in just under 2 hours...
> 
> Why do I do this to myself, I could punch myself in the face right now.



 Oh my!!!! 

Well done for getting it finished anyway.


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I was up all night writing a 1600 word essay due in today, which I started at 1am this morning
> 
> Just about to start writing the reference list, gotta leave the house in just under 2 hours...
> 
> Why do I do this to myself, I could punch myself in the face right now.



i'll raise you two half hour short transcriptions, a 1500 word report with references by 3 this afternoon.


----------



## idioteque (Apr 28, 2010)

toggle said:


> i'll raise you two half hour short transcriptions, a 1500 word report with references by 3 this afternoon.



You're on


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

done first transcription. discovered second is 45 mins.


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

done 50 words of introduction, need to do another paragraph.

plus 180 word precis on first interview. that is complete.

plus 300 words draft on the interview process and what went well and what i could have done better at.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 28, 2010)

Bah.

I finally finished a piece I'd been struggling to get done, thanks to writer's block and the fact that the subject matter is quite complicated and I'm AFAIK the first person to look at it in any detail.  I gave my draft to a colleague of mine to look over last week and was really gratified by his feedback. Now he comes back to me with a couple of suggestions that I really do have to act on - and shouldn't grumble about - but which mean I'll need to do some more research and re-write a few sections of it.  

I also had an email last night from the editor of a journal to whom I submitted a short piece in January, enclosing some fairly positive feedback from a reviewer, followed by a long list of things I need to do to it, which they want done yesterday. Not literally, of course, but soon enough for it to be a bit of a nuisance.  Just when I thought I was home and dry.

Why is nothing ever straightforward?


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

intro upped to 170. needs a rewrite though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 28, 2010)

Am on a lunch break...500 words to go but so much more to say which means I will be over well the word count....tonight at home will be editsville


----------



## idioteque (Apr 28, 2010)

Wahey, got the essay in without being hindered by usual train/tube/printing issues. Would really like to finally go to bed now but I have to do some homework for work later, I've organised to teach two double lessons as well  its going to be a long evening... oh god and I have to have a local press article drafted for my internship tomorrow afternoon as well... I just want some sleep


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

done 3/4 of second interview.


----------



## idioteque (Apr 28, 2010)

Oooh on a positive note I did just get a B+ in yet another piece of work which I left till the evening before it was due in, which suits me!


----------



## idioteque (Apr 28, 2010)

toggle said:


> done 3/4 of second interview.



You seem to be able to maintain focus for a lot longer than me!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 28, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Oooh on a positive note I did just get a B+ in yet another piece of work which I left till the evening before it was due in, which suits me!



 Bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


Well done. 

In other study news I am going back to the library where I intend to stay until it closes (hopefully finishing this assignment)


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

done second interview and precis of it. 

900 words of final draft. 

400/600 words of conclusion. needs rewrite


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

idioteque said:


> You seem to be able to maintain focus for a lot longer than me!



ti's just short transcripts. they are piss easy, it's little different to taking notes in lectures. actually ti's easier, because you can pause it. 40 min interview takes just under an hour to do this way. glad i don't have to do full transcripts though. 


eg:



> Catterick- national service. Did as little as possible. Tank regiment- as clerk in squadron office. Went to university in 1950- Bristol. Chemistry and some physics. 2A degree in organic chemistry. Ph.D. in 1956.



that is 2 mins of the talk


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

i got a 62 in my last case study. all my stuff is arround that mark. one 68, one 57. rest 62-64.


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

i now need a reference.

women got more equality in education ebfore they got it in the workplace. there was some backlash by men who wanted that uni education that women were not i=using their education in the same way a man would because they would leave work in a few years to have children.


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

finished, handed in and now i'm looking for the gin


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 28, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Oooh on a positive note I did just get a B+ in yet another piece of work which I left till the evening before it was due in, which suits me!



Congratulations, but you're a bad person 

(We'll ignore the fact that the only time I got 2:1s was when I spent more than a couple of days on a piece - everything that got written overnight before it was due got a first )

Isn't this thread supposed to be a 'I shall not procrastinate on my next essay' type of place?


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

i'm working towards my nexty one.

by watchinhg full metal jacket tonight


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 28, 2010)

toggle said:


> finished, handed in and now i'm looking for the gin





toggle said:


> i'm working towards my nexty one.
> 
> by watchinhg full metal jacket tonight



 Enjoy your evening! Well done for getting it in.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 28, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Isn't this thread supposed to be a 'I shall not procrastinate on my next essay' type of place?



We are trying...really really hard!  

In other news...I have 200 words to write and am already 400 over the word count.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 29, 2010)

All done and ready to hand in. 

200 words over but I love every single last one of those words so that are staying!!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 29, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> All done and ready to hand in.
> 
> 200 words over but I love every single last one of those words so that are staying!!!



that's how I felt about the extra 2,500 words I left in my dissertation

in other words I didn't know how to get them out

and well done another assignment bites the dust


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 29, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> that's how I felt about the extra 2,500 words I left in my dissertation
> 
> in other words I didn't know how to get them out


 They belong!!!  



> and well done another assignment bites the dust


 Thanks! 

How is the lecturing going?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 29, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> They belong!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> How is the lecturing going?



scary - I'm supposed to know stuff 

and really exciting - I get paid for learning about stuff


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 29, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> scary - I'm supposed to know stuff
> 
> and really exciting - I get paid for learning about stuff



 I'm glad you are enjoying it. 

Have two more assignments before the end of May. One is 5000 the other 8000... I shall live in the library. 

*packs sleeping bag and torch.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 29, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> Have two more assignments before the end of May. One is 5000 the other 8000... I shall live in the library.
> 
> *packs sleeping bag and torch.



I will think of you when I am nagging my students to get their work done


----------



## idioteque (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I have a piece of work due in next week but i can't find the coursework header to check... I really should know shouldn't I?  

Fingers crossed I haven't already missed the deadline  (it did happen once before, I'm so disorganised I just completely forgot the deadline was coming...)


----------



## idioteque (Apr 29, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> that's how I felt about the extra 2,500 words I left in my dissertation
> 
> in other words I didn't know how to get them out
> 
> and well done another assignment bites the dust



 did you get penalised? We had a margin of 10% over in my dissertation. I should really get started on my MSc one...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 29, 2010)

idioteque said:


> did you get penalised? We had a margin of 10% over in my dissertation. I should really get started on my MSc one...



I think it actually came in at 23,500 words - word limit of 20,000!  however, I had word counted a friends dissertation (she sent me a word copy) for the same course and she had 23,500 and got a distinction so I figured that I would get away with it or claim a precedent. I put loads of work into my dissertation and I think that may have helped...

good luck with your MSc


----------



## Riklet (Apr 30, 2010)

Groan, still on it.... made crap use of time tbh, I now have this one i'm working on to finish, then the next one, for tuesday.

6000 more words of joy to go I guess 

Sigh, feeling a bit of a failure really, I enjoy learning but jumping through hoops seems to have got harder, no matter what changes I make in my life etc.  Probably not the best time to get discouraged now though... i'm trying to just write write rather than get bogged down in over analysing and researching.


----------



## idioteque (Apr 30, 2010)

toggle said:


> finished, handed in and now i'm looking for the gin



Well done 

I've got a 2,500 word essay in on Wednesday which I need to get cracking on, it's on a subject I don't know much about so need to start earlier than the night before to get some decent reading in!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 30, 2010)

Riklet said:


> Groan, still on it.... made crap use of time tbh, I now have this one i'm working on to finish, then the next one, for tuesday.
> 
> 6000 more words of joy to go I guess
> 
> Sigh, feeling a bit of a failure really, I enjoy learning but jumping through hoops seems to have got harder, no matter what changes I make in my life etc.  Probably not the best time to get discouraged now though... i'm trying to just write write rather than get bogged down in over analysing and researching.



Chin up chuck....we ALL know and understand these woes!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 2, 2010)

So...a very wet bank holiday weekend...perfect for studying...


----------



## silverfish (May 2, 2010)

Started a cheeky foreign contract just 14 days, didn't bring much study material, 4000 worder due on June 4th and the job has been extended for 7 weeks. No chance of escape. Currently somewhere between norway and russia, hoping DHL can find the helicoptor to put my box of books on.................not looking good :-(


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 2, 2010)

Oh dear silverfish!!! Sounds exciting though


----------



## silverfish (May 2, 2010)

Almost as exciting as the essay title.........

*Discuss Wolf Dombrowsky's view that, "the term 'disaster' has only ephemeral significance. It is a trigger, a flag to signal a meaning, a stimulus to produce a specific reaction."*


----------



## silverfish (May 2, 2010)

I may have to take my own life!!


----------



## zoooo (May 2, 2010)

Argh. Why do all my essays have to come in twos?
My two essays in Jan were due on the same day, and now another two due on this Friday.
Surely it would be better if they were slightly staggered. Even by a week! It's so hard to focus on one when you feel you should be working on both.


----------



## zoooo (May 2, 2010)

silverfish said:


> Almost as exciting as the essay title.........
> 
> *Discuss Wolf Dombrowsky's view that, "the term 'disaster' has only ephemeral significance. It is a trigger, a flag to signal a meaning, a stimulus to produce a specific reaction."*



Blimey. 
Okay, now I feel better, that's harder than both my assignments combined.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2010)

silverfish said:


> Almost as exciting as the essay title.........
> 
> *Discuss Wolf Dombrowsky's view that, "the term 'disaster' has only ephemeral significance. It is a trigger, a flag to signal a meaning, a stimulus to produce a specific reaction."*



 Oh my.....erm yeah so I see those books you are waiting for are very important.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Argh. Why do all my essays have to come in twos?
> My two essays in Jan were due on the same day, and now another two due on this Friday.
> Surely it would be better if they were slightly staggered. Even by a week! It's so hard to focus on one when you feel you should be working on both.



It wouldn't hurt to give the tutors some feedback on this. Maybe they haven't looked at the deadlines properly and therefore haven't considered any clashes.

We did this with my tutors and they moved them around a bit as we clearly had a point about them being too close together.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> It wouldn't hurt to give the tutors some feedback on this. Maybe they haven't looked at the deadlines properly and therefore haven't considered any clashes.
> 
> We did this with my tutors and they moved them around a bit as we clearly had a point about them being too close together.



speaking from 'the other side'  it would appear that the deadlines in my place anyway, are university-wide and couldn't be negotiated

i know the students I work with now will mostly be taking two modules a term and therefore have two assignments due in on the same day.  And they are mostly working full time in child care/education during the day  hats off to them


----------



## tastebud (May 3, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Argh. Why do all my essays have to come in twos?
> My two essays in Jan were due on the same day, and now another two due on this Friday.
> Surely it would be better if they were slightly staggered. Even by a week! It's so hard to focus on one when you feel you should be working on both.


Yeah, ours are like this across the year for our masters. 

I am applying for a PhD - interview is later this month but I have to get a full application in - think I have it just about in place now: research proposal is around 3700 / 4000 words long and I am not sure I will do much more to it. Just got to do the references section now.
I also have a whole load of marking to do for undergrads.... bank holidays mean nothing to us lot, innit!

Hope everyone's had a super dooper productive weekend.


----------



## Boppity (May 3, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Argh. Why do all my essays have to come in twos?
> My two essays in Jan were due on the same day, and now another two due on this Friday.
> Surely it would be better if they were slightly staggered. Even by a week! It's so hard to focus on one when you feel you should be working on both.



Self-stagger them then. Invent a deadline for the first one that's a week ahead of the second one. Easy peasy.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> speaking from 'the other side'  it would appear that the deadlines in my place anyway, are university-wide and couldn't be negotiated


 Yeah I hear ya, worth a try though...



tastebud said:


> Hope everyone's had a super dooper productive weekend.



I have managed quite a bit of reading...



Bippitybop said:


> Easy peasy.


----------



## zoooo (May 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> It wouldn't hurt to give the tutors some feedback on this. Maybe they haven't looked at the deadlines properly and therefore haven't considered any clashes.
> 
> We did this with my tutors and they moved them around a bit as we clearly had a point about them being too close together.



That might be worth a try. It will at least give me something to put in the 'other comments' part of the course evaluation!


----------



## zoooo (May 3, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> Self-stagger them then. Invent a deadline for the first one that's a week ahead of the second one. Easy peasy.



I always try to impose that on myself, but it just never sticks. Am useless.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2010)

If this weather would just make up it's mind!!!!

I am missing valuable distraction from my studies time today...I want to be outside painting tyres!


----------



## tar1984 (May 3, 2010)

I am doing an essay on the education system...comparing the viewpoint of feminists to education with that of social interactionists.  And the reasons why some groups perform better than others, etc.

I'm determined to finish it today.  Up to 1200 words so far.  I've been pretty lazy recently with my work so I'm making an effort to get stuck right back in.


----------



## toggle (May 3, 2010)

3 essays to work on over the next month, plus a precis of a paper on something to do with a useu in cardiff.

anyway the essays sort of work out as


1. did anyhting happen in the 60s or were most people ore interested in buying more crap?

2. are the national trust really as crap as everyone under 60 thinks they are?

3. is there anyhting to cornish history that isnt mining?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2010)

Good afternoon....I am currently watching episode number 3 of the 4 part series The Century of Self by Adam Curtis....parts one and two have looked at the earlier parts of the last century and how psychoanalytic theory was used through advertising/marketing in social/commercial and political contexts to understand/support/manufacture consent and social conformity (read consumerism/democracy/capitalism) in the USA....it isn't really study in terms of the essay I am currently writing but it won't hurt  

Actually toggle I think part 3 will correlate to your 1st essay on that list. I will get back to you in a bit and let you know.

All availible on:

http://www.archive.org/details/movies

I love that site.

Part 1:

http://www.archive.org/details/AdaCurtisCenturyoftheSelf_0

Part 2: 

http://www.archive.org/details/AdamCurtisCenturyoftheSelfPart2of4

Part 3: 

http://www.archive.org/details/AdamCurtisCenturyoftheSelfPart3of4

Part 4: 

http://www.archive.org/details/AdamCurtisCenturyoftheSelfPart4of4_0


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I am doing an essay on the education system...comparing the viewpoint of feminists to education with that of social interactionists.  And the reasons why some groups perform better than others, etc.
> 
> I'm determined to finish it today.  Up to 1200 words so far.  I've been pretty lazy recently with my work so I'm making an effort to get stuck right back in.



Chin up tar you are doing WELL!!! Don't forget that.


----------



## tar1984 (May 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Chin up tar you are doing WELL!!! Don't forget that.



Thanks!  I now have 2,300 words and only a little bit left to do.  I am going to have a fag break and a cup of tea. 

I also have to tidy up another essay I did - an analysis of the poem "Mid-term Break", for my literature class.

Then I have to write a 500 word essay "Discuss what is meant by stress suseptibility with regards to individual differences" for psychology. 

I need to just blitz through it all, I think.

What subject are you studying?  Your essay topic sounds really interesting.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> What subject are you studying?  Your essay topic sounds really interesting.



I haven't told you my essay title  The documentary I am watching (posted above) is me procrastinating  albeit in a productive kind of way.

The essay I am supposed to be currently working on is '_The importance of client self-direction and autonomy'_.


----------



## tar1984 (May 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I haven't told you my essay title  The documentary I am watching (posted above) is me procrastinating  albeit in a productive kind of way.
> 
> The essay I am supposed to be currently working on is '_The importance of client self-direction and autonomy'_.



Yeah, not your essay title, but the stuff you mentioned in your post, I thought must be related to what you're studying.

I take it client self-direction is related to couselling/psychology?  Helping them find their own path and whatnot.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I take it client self-direction is related to couselling/psychology?  Helping them find their own path and whatnot.



Yes it is. I have done all the reading, have a plan and will use my own experiences too etc...just need to get on and write it.  Which is my plan for tomorrow in the library. 

The docs I have been watching today are psychology related so I haven't completely wasted my afternoon. They aren't very sophisicated but are interesting, well researched and have some great footage in them.


----------



## tar1984 (May 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes it is. I have done all the reading, have a plan and will use my own experiences too etc...just need to get on and write it.  Which is my plan for tomorrow in the library.
> 
> The docs I have been watching today are psychology related so I haven't completely wasted my afternoon. They are interesting, well researched and have some great footage in them.



Doing all the reading and prep is the hard bit anyway, imo.  Good luck typing it up.

I quite enjoy psychology docs too.  Except we had to watch one in class, where they used baby monkeys for an attachment study.  They took them away from their mother to see how it affected their development.  It was really sad...those poor monkeys.   They were all messed up.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

Have spent the morning procrastinating....


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> All availible on:
> 
> http://www.archive.org/details/movies
> 
> I love that site.



Oh wow, thanks for that!
Just found a load of films that should be very useful.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Have spent the morning procrastinating....



Have made up for earlier procrastinating...have been in the library for over two hours now...just having a short break. 

The avoidance/get on with it balance is restored.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 5, 2010)

toggle said:


> 3 essays to work on over the next month, plus a precis of a paper on something to do with a useu in cardiff.
> 
> anyway the essays sort of work out as
> 
> ...


----------



## tar1984 (May 5, 2010)

Ok, I'm about to get started on this:



tar1984 said:


> "Discuss what is meant by stress suseptibility with regards to individual differences"



Now, to me, that doesn't even look like a real question.  Am I being trolled by my lecturer? 

*sigh*


----------



## Riklet (May 5, 2010)

Brap brap so I did the 2 essays that were getting me down like...

4000 word one got sorted and I wrote up 3000 words on the other one in a day/night pretty much.

Fucking hardcore, loads of reading/research plus 7500 words in 10 days or something is maybe the most work i've ever done, but i am SO chuffed with myself.

Did a right 12-10am binge on the second essay t'other night and then stayed up the next day basking in actually doing it pretty well n all!  WOoooop.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

Nice work riklet...please leave time to re-read and edit them though eh?  Just to be sure like...

/cautious


----------



## tar1984 (May 5, 2010)

Riklet said:


> Brap brap so I did the 2 essays that were getting me down like...
> 
> 4000 word one got sorted and I wrote up 3000 words on the other one in a day/night pretty much.
> 
> ...



 It always feels pretty great when it's done.  Nice one.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> Ok, I'm about to get started on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Funny.

_"Discuss what is meant by stress suseptibility with regards to individual differences"

_

Are you being asked to discuss _how and why_ different people are suseptible to differing levels/kinds of stress?


----------



## tar1984 (May 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Funny.
> 
> _"Discuss what is meant by stress suseptibility with regards to individual differences"
> 
> ...



Erm...probably.  

I think I can get marks by doing a non-specific intro on 'what is stress' and so on.  At some stage I shall mention the 'hypothalamus-AND-medulla pathway' because it sounds cool.   Then just about how some people are more resistant to stress than others, I guess.

Textbooks shall be consulted.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> Erm...probably.
> 
> I think I can get marks by doing a non-specific intro on 'what is stress' and so on.  At some stage I shall mention the 'hypothalamus-AND-medulla pathway' because it sounds cool.   Then just about how some people are more resistant to stress than others, I guess.
> 
> Textbooks shall be consulted.



Sounds like a plan.

 I take it this is something you have been studying? In which subject?


----------



## tar1984 (May 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> I take it this is something you have been studying? In which subject?



It's for psychology.  We do a unit on Stress.  It's quite interesting, but not as good as 'atypical behavior' which was my favorite one.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> *It's for psychology. * We do a unit on Stress.  It's quite interesting, but not as good as 'atypical behavior' which was my favorite one.



OKay. Have you studied anything about measures and indicators? If so add a bit about that too.


----------



## tar1984 (May 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> OKay. Have you studied anything about measures and indicators? If so add a bit about that too.



Not really.  I think I'll write about the different stress responses (emotional/cognitive/behavioral) then about optimists vs pessimists, followed by methods of coping with stress and how some people employ these methods better than others.

Something like that, anyway.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> Not really.  I think I'll write about the different stress responses (emotional/cognitive/behavioral) then about optimists vs pessimists, followed by methods of coping with stress and how some people employ these methods better than others.
> 
> Something like that, anyway.



 So...you understand the question...have more or less written the plan.... go for it...


----------



## tar1984 (May 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> So...you understand the question...have more or less written the plan.... go for it...



 I worked it out as I was replying to your posts!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I worked it out as I was replying to your posts!



I know... Which is great and what this thread is for also, not just for us to moan and groan!

I was laughing at the '_go for it part' _ of my post mostly, as it's so easy for me to say with two important assignments that I am not doing 

I did spend 4 hours studying in the library though today, oh and paint some tyres so there has been some movement.


----------



## tar1984 (May 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I know... Which is great and what this thread is for!
> 
> I was laughing at the '_go for it part' _ of my post mostly, as it's so easy for me to say with two important assignments that I am not doing
> 
> I did spend 4 hours studying in the library though today, oh and paint some tyres so there has been some movement.



Yeah, I keep putting it off.  As soon as I submit this post I'm closing the Urban screen for half-an-hour, minimum.

I saw the tyres, very cool.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> Yeah, I keep putting it off.  As soon as I submit this post I'm closing the Urban screen for half-an-hour, minimum.
> 
> I saw the tyres, very cool.


----------



## zoooo (May 7, 2010)

Two 5,000 word essays done! Yay.

Glad the results were on last night, gave me some company while I was finishing them off till 6 am.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 7, 2010)

Having massive troubles with an Ethics essay regarding Euthinasia.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Having massive troubles with an Ethics essay regarding Euthinasia.



 I feel your pain.....


What particular part is giving you trouble?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Two 5,000 word essays done! Yay.
> 
> Glad the results were on last night, gave me some company while I was finishing them off till 6 am.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 7, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I feel your pain.....
> 
> 
> What particular part is giving you trouble?



Well, all of it really 

It goes like this:


> James B is quadriplegic following a road accident twenty years ago. He is now 45 years of age, and has slight movement in two fingers (which helps him to communicate his wishes) and a small amount of movement in his feet. He has a tracheostomy that allows him to whisper, and receives nutrition via a PEG catheter in his stomach. He is cared for in a nursing home facility. He is considered mentally competent and has good psychosocial support from family members. James has requested that his PEG feeds be discontinued, knowing that withdrawal of food and fluid will result in his death. He states that his current life is intolerable and that he wants the right to be allowed to die.
> 
> Using the ethical principles of autonomy, beneficence, non-maleficence and justice as a framework, identify and discuss the key issues in this scenario. You should consider issues such as sanctity of life beliefs, death with dignity beliefs, the law, and the perceived rights of key stakeholders in this scenario. Your arguments/discussion points should be logical and objective, and address relevant issues.



Its applying the ethical principles to sanctity of life ect. I can't even plan it so I'm falling at the first hurdle. Its really doing my head in. I've done all the required reading and I still don't get what they want?

I'm bamboozled

With a bit of thought I have realised that I have really strong views on this and can't begin to comprehend how someone could think otherwise. Quite strange really. 

But yeah, don't get it?

I should probably say right now to get it out in the open, that I feel, if he wants to die he should be allowed too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Well, all of it really
> 
> It goes like this:
> 
> ...



They want your interpretation of the the relevant ethical principles, demonstrating that you understand how the relate to the scenario given. It may help to suggest how the principles could be applied/interpreted differently depending on the background of the 'professional' applying them.

They also want you to show awareness of relevant laws and legislation, you could cite recent cases etc.

I would start by contextualising the discussion with a brief historical overview and then where we are at now in terms of societal ideals/legal implications etc..(to present this scenario in context) 

If you have strong views yourself you will need to make sure they don't _bias_ the discussion too much. There is a place for them of course and that is why I suggested showing awareness of diversity in terms of the practitioner/person interpreting/applying the EPs. There is also a possibility of personal and profession ethics being in conflict here.

Can I ask which subject you are writing this for and which ethical framework you are working from?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 7, 2010)

I know my course is over now, but can I join this for a couple of months? I have to make my thesis into a conference presentation and then a paper for publication. Motivation is an issue. I thought it was hard motivating myself when I was on a course, but when you don't even have that more structured kick up the bum it's even worse!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I know my course is over now, but can I join this for a couple of months?



We'd be honored to have you Dr Sparrow...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 7, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> We'd be honored to have you Dr Sparrow...



As a complete aside, after cesare alerting me to the Positive Abstention Campaign I emailed my MP to tell her my reasons for not voting. It's the first time I've used the Dr when signing off, even at work. 

Anyway back on topic; I'm meant to be cracking on with it today, but given I stayed up for the election last night I'm managing to completely excuse myself for pissing about on the internet instead.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Anyway back on topic; I'm meant to be cracking on with it today, but given I stayed up for the election last night I'm managing to completely excuse myself for pissing about on the internet instead.



I am in the library...slacking... you are in good post election night company.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 7, 2010)

As I've only got part time work atm and am still waiting to see if the other part time job is going to get funding, it's not too bad as I have 2 days within the working week to get stuff done. 

Monday. It's all going to be about Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## bmd (May 7, 2010)

3 x 4000 word essays by the end of May. A case study, a presentation and a straight forward essay on person-centred Vs the world. My house is gonna be soooo clean. My post count on Urban is gonna be huuge.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> 3 x 4000 word essays by the end of May. A case study, a presentation and *a straight forward essay on person-centred Vs the world.* .



 Welcome BMD...Sounds like an interesting essay actually. 



> My house is gonna be soooo clean. My post count on Urban is gonna be huuge


 ...my world


----------



## bmd (May 7, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Welcome BBD...Sounds like an interesting essay actually.
> 
> ...my world



I love the subject matter but I just fuck around so much before I get down to it. 

Order of busines is usually:

Look at date of essay.

Look at actual date.

Panic. Worry. Think about impending essay date more and more.

Buy books off Amazon to quote in essay.

Put shelves up.

Put books on shelf.

Hoover.

Post on Urban.

Worry about impending essay date.

Panic.

Ask others on course if they've got on with it yet. 

Hate the ones who have. 

Worry about impending essay date.

Look at Amazon.

Look at essay question again.

Etc.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I love the subject matter but I just fuck around so much before I get down to it.
> 
> Order of busines is usually:
> 
> ...





ETA: Actually seeing as though Person Centred Theory and interaction with course colleagues is part of the discussion of late I will be _congruent _and say that yesterday someone in my group was talking about being really happy about finishing an assignment which isn't due until next Thursday...half of me wanted to shout at her _"WHY, YOU FREAK?"_ whilst the other half was content to look on at her in admiration.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 7, 2010)

I approve of BMD's essay title and his quite wonderful essay timetable.


----------



## bmd (May 7, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> ETA: Actually seeing as though Person Centred Theory and interaction with course colleagues is part of the discussion of late I will be _congruent _and say that yesterday someone in my group was talking about being really happy about finishing an assignment which isn't due until next Thursday...half of me wanted to shout at her _"WHY, YOU FREAK?"_ whilst the other half was content to look on at her in admiration.



I will see your congruence and raise you a judgemental attitude. How many times have I been sat in an encounter group smiling encouragingly at someone whilst thinking something not encouraging? Loads.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I will see your congruence and raise you a judgemental attitude. How many times have I been sat in an encounter group smiling encouragingly at someone whilst thinking something not encouraging? *Loads.*



You do realise this makes you human  Quick, who else have you told? 

They say that being able to notice those thoughts and feelings and where they are coming from is helpful. 

 Seriously, I know I was projecting, the truth is I was really calling myself a FREAK for not getting my act together sooner and affording myself an extra week to work on the last big assignment as that was the master plan. Next time....

In other news I am studying now...in between fag breaks et al.


----------



## bmd (May 7, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> *You do realise this makes you human*  Quick, who else have you told?
> 
> They say that being able to notice those thoughts and feelings and where they are coming from is helpful.
> 
> ...



It's a terrible condition. Have just read Irvin Yalom's Love's Executioner and realised it's ok though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> It's a terrible condition. Have just read Irvin Yalom's Love's Executioner and realised it's ok though.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 8, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> They want your interpretation of the the relevant ethical principles, demonstrating that you understand how the relate to the scenario given. It may help to suggest how the principles could be applied/interpreted differently depending on the background of the 'professional' applying them.
> 
> They also want you to show awareness of relevant laws and legislation, you could cite recent cases etc.
> 
> ...



Its a nursing degree and the ethical frame work is the 4 principles of Autonomy, Beneficence, Non-Maleficence, and Justice eveloped by Beauchamp and Childress (2001).

I'm attempting to write it now.

I'm starting with how autonomy and ultimately, death with dignity come in to direct competition with sanctity of life beliefs, the law, and pressures from key stake holders such as family and healthcare professionals. 

Its a total mind field and my poor brain is spinning. I guess I need to take baby steps, just do a tiny bit at a time.

I'm going to write about Beneficence and Non-Maleficence together as they are pretty similar.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 8, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Its a nursing degree and the ethical frame work is the 4 principles of Autonomy, Beneficence, Non-Maleficence, and Justice eveloped by Beauchamp and Childress (2001).
> 
> I'm attempting to write it now.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great start! I feel for you and understand the head spinning comment. I recently wrote an ethics essay and one of my scenarios was suicide which I imagine brought up similar issues to what you are facing in this one. You are right about the conflict between autonomy and the sanctity of life, it's pivitol to the discussion in many health care contexts. I looked at the possible implications of patient or practitioners' religious views for example too as well as societal/individuals expectations, which can sometimes go unaddressed by EPs but be very relevant to the discussion,response/action taken.



> I'm going to write about Beneficence and Non-Maleficence together as they are pretty similar.



I'm not sure if the summarised EPs you are working from are similar as the BACPs' for example but in beneficience: there is also direct reference to an individual's capacity for autonomy and in Non-maleficence: there are references to having insurance, whistle blowing/challenging malpractice of colleagues and bringing discredit on the profession etc.. 

Even if those didn't directly relate to the scenario I was writing about I found it worked well to show awareness of them and supported the 'action' I said I would take/what I saw as the main ethical responsibilities I had. Hope that makes sense.

In other news (looks at clock)...it's 8:40am, I am not hungover, am drinking coffee and have BIG plans to study today...


----------



## bmd (May 8, 2010)

That sounds like a great essay to get your teeth into miniGMgoit. Good luck.

Batten down the hoover. Belay the boards and hoist the mainsail Rutita1, essay ahoy!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 8, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Batten down the hoover. Belay the boards and hoist the mainsail Rutita1, essay ahoy!



 Word document is open...I repeat, word document is open...

*looks over at Petulas that need planting...


----------



## toggle (May 8, 2010)

i have an analysis on a paper due onday.

today i will precis it and try to find some references to show stuff about the author and her opinions


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 8, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Sounds like a great start! I feel for you and understand the head spinning comment. I recently wrote an ethics essay and one of my scenarios was suicide which I imagine brought up similar issues to what you are facing in this one. You are right about the conflict between autonomy and the sanctity of life, it's pivitol to the discussion in many health care contexts. I looked at the possible implications of patient or practitioners' religious views for example too as well as societal/individuals expectations, which can sometimes go unaddressed by EPs but be very relevant to the discussion,response/action taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is some great ideas, I actually wrote a few sentences today but had to stop as I was going around in circles as I was afraid to say anything.

I'm getting there though. So heavy. Also I just can't write about everything so I need to pick some stuff and go with it.


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 8, 2010)

My deadline is now 3 days away and I have only 1500 word left out of 7500 + editing + referencing to do, but I've lost all motivation and got writers block


----------



## toggle (May 8, 2010)

someone tell me to fuck off and do this thing


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 8, 2010)

fuck off and go do that thing


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 8, 2010)

Bhamgeezer and toogle....

I have broken the back of the very theoretical and reference heavy part of of my next assignment, due in on Thursday ... Still have a review to do though...Sunday, Monday and Tuesday to do this then tidy up on Wednesday is the master plan... I will no doubt be back on this thread at some point crying.


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 8, 2010)

Don't just hate it when you think you have everything underwraps and then when you take a closer look at one of the papers you've decided to use and it ends in complete mismash of technical jargon that just hurts your head and makes you want to cry


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 9, 2010)

No tears yet over here in Hackney.....

I am about to paint some more tyres though....therapeutic distractions FTW!


----------



## beeboo (May 9, 2010)

Hi essay crew!

Returning to the essay fold with two assignments due in the next three weeks.  Made virtually no progress at all so far  - and I've lost a journal article that was going to be the keystone of one of my essays and no amount of searching on JSTOR and google scholar can find it again.

On the bright side, one of my assignments is a partial retread of something I did last term, so that should be a comparative cakewalk.  And I've managed to blag five days study leave from work.

And at least the painstaking scouring for journal articles has uncovered some stuff which should be useful for my other assignment - possibly even more useful than the original lost article!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 9, 2010)

Welcome back beeboo....


> And at least the painstaking scouring for journal articles has uncovered some stuff which should be useful for my other assignment - possibly even more useful than the original lost article!


 Every cloud and all that...


----------



## smmudge (May 9, 2010)

So I finished this essay that I've been writing for about two months now. And THEN this weekend I managed to blitz through another essay, with one day's reading and one day's writing, just like that! Just as well as they're both due this week.

Weight off my mind anyway, one more essay to go, and a shit load of revision. 



bhamgeezer said:


> Don't just hate it when you think you have everything underwraps and then when you take a closer look at one of the papers you've decided to use and it ends in complete mismash of technical jargon that just hurts your head and makes you want to cry



I find papers like that all the time for philosophy that I am no where near experienced enough to get all the logic stuff. Really annoying! I usually just ignore the bits I don't understand and trust the author that they know what they're going on about....not recommended though like!

Hope everyone's doing well. Saw your tyres Rutita1, looking very nice! Kudos for doing something constructive with flytipped junk, most people would just get so angry they wouldn't even think to!


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 9, 2010)

smmudge said:


> I find papers like that all the time for philosophy that I am no where near experienced enough to get all the logic stuff. Really annoying! I usually just ignore the bits I don't understand and trust the author that they know what they're going on about....not recommended though like!



My paper is on Block Fodor and Shoemaker  I don't know why I choose that material 

As for my three essays in for Tuseday, I have but a few hundred words left to do but it seem that he closer I come to the end to harder it becomes and the more distracted I become.


----------



## toggle (May 9, 2010)

for me, i have top look at how museums can both define national identity and foster debate about it at the same time.

i hate this shit


----------



## toggle (May 10, 2010)

now i really fucking hate this shit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 10, 2010)

I have an 'essay' due, which is why I'm at work at 8:30.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 10, 2010)

Monday morning essay crew...up and at 'em? 

More creative procrastination this morning and then I plan to spend the afternoon/early evening in the library....


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 10, 2010)

I meant to get on with it today but Microbiology got in my way. Damn you microbiology. On a lighter note I know understand the clap a bit better.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 10, 2010)

I just got a grade back from the last essay I did. Fucking 17 out of fucking 30! (its a pass)
I'm so annoyed. I'm looking forward to seeing why I got that. This is the same unit that I'm having so much trouble with on my next assignment.
If they make this any harder they're not going to have any nurses.
Fuckers (I'm rather angry at the moment)


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2010)

Aw miniGMgoit - it's still a pass though. Are others finding it as hard? When do you get feedback? It can be so demoralising to put a bunch of effort into something and not do as well as you'd hoped. Fucking sucks, tbh.

Everyone else sounds like they're well underway with assignments. Good luck all.

Love your breakdown of work timetable, bmd  Sounds pretty much the same as how I work - procrastination that's dressed up as important preparatory work 

I'm back in the office after just over a month  The first couple of weeks I had a self-enforced break because it was Easter and I'd had some bad news about funding (which has since turned into good news, but there you go). The last 2 weeks have been because I've been ill. I'm still not 100% but I couldn't put off coming back much longer.

2 good things about coming back today: 1) I've actually done some work and writing, which is ace; 2) someone put some nice new chairs outside the office, including a lovely, proper desk chair. So I've done a little 'redistribution' of office furniture, and now have a comfy chair I can lean back in. It even has arms! It feels like a luxury. I'm trying to hide it from anyone wandering past in case it was put there for a reason and they try to steal it away from me. I'll be all bucketsealion on their asses if they do "Nooooo, they be stealing mah chairz" (and it's blue ).

I've finished everything related to funding applications now, so my only focus is the 20-25,000 word masters dissertation due Sept. I've got none of it written at all, but that's not unusual at this stage. I'm meeting my supervisor on Weds for our first official dissertation meeting, at which we shall be discussing Percival Everett's _Glyph_. I'm re-reading it at the moment, and making some good notes on the one, solitary article I can find about it. 

I need to be better at writing notes, because as always once I go back to them they are indecipherable. Not just because my handwriting is atrocious, but because I am utterly incapable of setting them out in an orderly fashion. I just lob everything on paper as and when it comes to me. I've always meant to work at getting a really good system in place, be it on paper or electronically, but I can never stick to it, and none ever give me exactly what I need. So I guess I'm going to have to get used to the idea of being in a perpetual state of note-terror.

Right, that was my procrastintion post. I've got a couple of hours before I head home, so I'll get back to it. You all should too


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 10, 2010)

Been here in the library since 1:30pm. Had enough now!!! 

Will try and get a few more hours done at home tonight...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Right, that was my procrastintion post. I've got a couple of hours before I head home, so I'll get back to it. You all should too


----------



## jonnyd1978 (May 10, 2010)

Just finished a really bitty essay that's been pestering me for ages. 'Respecting, Supporting and Promoting Children's Achievement'. It had a rationale, and 2 personal reflection bits to do that has to refer to loads of stuff that needs to be in the appendix. Finally done, I feel good now!

2 more assignments and a presentation to do then I'm free until September!


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 10, 2010)

Not sleeping tonight to make sure I am happy with the finalised versions I hand in tommorrow


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 11, 2010)

Referencing takes fucking ages, why do I always do it at the end.


----------



## toggle (May 11, 2010)

because it is incrfedibly fiucking tedious.

thankfuly for this one im on, i can c&p at least half my reference list from a previous assignment.

750 word assignment.

i've written it and i'm 300 words through editing it into a final draft. with such a small word limit, all those bits where you can edit to turn 4 words into 2 really count. this 300 words was about 400 an hour ago. 

think i may need to add some stuff at the end.


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 11, 2010)

Ok and now on to proof reading. Caffine is my friend.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 11, 2010)

Morning Bhamgeezer 

Well done for staying up to get it done. 

Creative procrastination again this morning and then in the library from 1pm until...... God knows really.

I need to edit a 1000 word intro on the importance of client self direction and finish my comments from a 50 minute session....this should take about 3 hours in total...let's see...

This leaves me tomorrow to write the session review before handing in on Thursday.


----------



## toggle (May 11, 2010)

done 400 words of the final draft, all the referencing so far, which will be most oif it, i don't see myself using more than 2 or 3 ore.

emailed it to the student support bloke to check for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2010)

I tell you what, surroundings really do have a massive effect on my ability to work.

That nice new office chair I stole yesterday: I could have stayed in the office working all day. It was brill. Today I'm at home (someone else is in the office) and I've got bugger all done.

The only space to work at home is sat on the bleeding sofa with the laptop on my knee. No room for an office, a desk, or whatever. Sure, it's just psychological, but it makes such a difference.

Got loads to do today though, so must stop watching pointless punditry on the election and crack on!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Got loads to do today though, so must stop watching pointless punditry on the election and crack on!



Put laptop in the bag, put coat on, go to the library.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Put laptop in the bag, put coat on, go to the library.



Pfft. It's just gone all dark over yonder - I'm not going out while there's a risk of rain


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Pfft. It's just gone all dark over yonder - I'm not going out while there's a risk of rain



Umbrella? Raincoat? Wellington boats? NO EXCUSES!  

I'm off to the library now.

*smug*


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Riklet (May 11, 2010)

Got an extension until the 24th on my final essay which i'm doing on Foucault again; power, ultra-scepticism and such... bit of an effort but it's only 2000 words and should be ok.

Bigger worries now are exams, which I aint revised for yet; first one thursday! *tiny violin...*


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 11, 2010)

Been in the library since 2:30pm....did I say it was only gonna taken me 3 hours?  My optimism has defeated me...I still have at least 2 hours work to finish the comments properly.   The intro is done and dusted though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 11, 2010)

Riklet said:


> Bigger worries now are exams, which I aint revised for yet; first one thursday! *tiny violin...*



Practical exam advice on this thread.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 12, 2010)

*tumbleweed*


----------



## tar1984 (May 13, 2010)

Hello essay crew!

I have done 1,100 words in the past few hours - I need to do about 1,500.  I'm calling it a night for now, but it feels good to make progress.

It's my 'social attitudes to addiction' essay, so I'm needing to find references and information and stuff online, not just writing it.


----------



## toggle (May 13, 2010)

handed in on time. now i just wait to see what the grade is.

my feeling is that it is possibly the best piece of work i've done so far. i'm also learning how to proofread my own work, student support bloke only picked up half a dosen mistakes. 

i'm starting work on the next piece:

_*To what extent is it sensible to say that, historically, mining has been the most important influence upon the development of Cornish society and culture? *_

gawds i hope the bloke appreciates a well written sentence more than he's able to write one.

iv'e just solved half the 'proove it' problem by going back to the bit about identity being based on collective memories that are part history and part mythology. 

therefore when i discuss the bits that are contentious, i only have to prove that they influenced later people, not that they are true.

at least that is the theory.


----------



## softybabe (May 13, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> Hello essay crew!
> 
> I have done 1,100 words in the past few hours - I need to do about 1,500.  I'm calling it a night for now, but it feels good to make progress.
> 
> It's my 'social attitudes to addiction' essay, so I'm needing to find references and information and stuff online, not just writing it.



Well done, good work!

I've done about 800 with another 800 to go...it's quite frustrating cos I'm used to writing 2,000 odd words and this is limiting.

I can't sleep yet as I need my weekend to be essay free...I've got a 3day weekend coming up and my plans do not include essay writing ...so onwards and upwards.

Goodluck everyone!


----------



## tar1984 (May 13, 2010)

softybabe said:


> Well done, good work!
> 
> I've done about 800 with another 800 to go...it's quite frustrating cos I'm used to writing 2,000 odd words and this is limiting.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Hey, you're halfways there and still have allday tomorrow - you'll be fine.  Always amazes me how quickly the wordcount goes up.

I have a very busy weekend, centred on the scottish cup final, and I have an assessment on monday.  Trying to work hard as possible the next couple of days.


----------



## toggle (May 13, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> Always amazes me how quickly the wordcount goes up.



usually to 20% over when i still have 3 things to say before the conclusion


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2010)

Ah I see you guys were burning the midnight oil, good work! 

Hand in day for me...am up early because I want to tweek a few things and add something that occured to me once I had gone to bed last night. 

After this...only one more assignment before end of term


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2010)

toggle said:


> i'm starting work on the next piece:
> 
> *To what extent is it sensible to say that, historically, mining has been the most important influence upon the development of Cornish society and culture? *
> 
> ...



Innit!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2010)

Update: it's 5 to 8 and it's DONE! 

*happy dance*


----------



## little_legs (May 13, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Update: it's 5 to 8 and it's DONE!
> 
> *happy dance*



Yay! well done, you.


----------



## softybabe (May 13, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Update: it's 5 to 8 and it's DONE!
> 
> *happy dance*



Jealous!  welldone


----------



## tar1984 (May 13, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Update: it's 5 to 8 and it's DONE!
> 
> *happy dance*



Party time! 

I've done nothing today.  Nothing.  I will do some work tomorrow.


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2010)

I'm breaking all the rules here. i'm sitting up late, writing an essay and scoffing chocolte, but ti's not due to next wednesday.

rfirst draft tonight.

the last exercise taught me something i think. i can cut out a significant wordage by cutting waffle, not content. 

my first draft can hit 2000-2200. it will get down to that 1500+/- 10% by the time it is done, if i leave enough time to do enough rewriting.


----------



## softybabe (May 14, 2010)

toggle said:


> I'm breaking all the rules here. i'm sitting up late, writing an essay and scoffing chocolte, but ti's not due to next wednesday.
> 
> rfirst draft tonight.
> 
> ...



Good luck....I'm giving up for today as I am very tired.  I have increased my word count but the essay still doesnt make any sense   looks like I can't party 'morrow then so I will have to work hard on it tomorrow to salvage my weekend  ....it's due on Tuesday.


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2010)

i tend to do y best work at about 1am. when i'm a bit tired i stop trying too hard to remember stuff and actually remember it.


so i do a stream of conciousness thing then and turn that into prper english later. 

don't hink it will be done tonight. i've covered pre normans and religion.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2010)

Morning all.....I am planning to resume my study-creative procrastination schedule. 

Home, housework and painting tyres this morning, in the library after 12 to study.....8000 words, due in two weeks time, 1000 words or so already completed...most reading and note taking done...what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2010)

Update: Got into and happy with what I was doing whilst procrastining...brought speaker outside into the courtyard, danced and chatted with my neighbours, continued painting all day and enjoyed the afternnon/evening sunshine.  I don't regret a moment of it!


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2010)

housework, shopping, baby group, gardening, sore feet, chocolate.

now rest for an hour then don some work


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 15, 2010)

I went to the academic support yesterday for a 1-on-1 session with quite possibly the most lovely helpful woman in the world. We sat down and thrashed out a plan for my ethics essay. I have to get a draft done by next friday after which she will take a look and give me advice around paragraphs and academec writing and the rest.
I feel quite releived about the whole thing now as it looks as if it will just write its self (sort of).
Yay me


----------



## beeboo (May 15, 2010)

Up with the larks today, which has been set aside for making serious progress on my essays.

Unfortunately I accidentally got hideously drunk last night and am only awake because I feel sick


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 15, 2010)

Hi all...

Good luck for today beeboo, nice early start, eat protein to relieve hangover?

In other news:
I will not be studying today, I repeat NOT studying today.


----------



## beeboo (May 15, 2010)

yeah...so much for early start, went back to bed and am only just getting going again.  At least the hangover is on the wane.


----------



## softybabe (May 15, 2010)

beeboo said:


> yeah...so much for early start, went back to bed and am only just getting going again.  At least the hangover is on the wane.



Are you me?!  Only just got up after nursing a bad hangover but I'm on full flow now.....I reckon another 2 hours and I'll be done *sips more coffee*   goodluck!


----------



## toggle (May 15, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> I went to the academic support yesterday for a 1-on-1 session with quite possibly the most lovely helpful woman in the world. We sat down and thrashed out a plan for my ethics essay. I have to get a draft done by next friday after which she will take a look and give me advice around paragraphs and academec writing and the rest.
> I feel quite releived about the whole thing now as it looks as if it will just write its self (sort of).
> Yay me



someone to talk it through with really does help a lot.


----------



## zenie (May 15, 2010)

Happy saturday 

Is it wrong to say 




> It is still in use today; either by trainers who should know better, or those who like to boss people around and are often cruel control freaks.


 
in an essay? Gone a bit far? 

Made some good progress today; Totally surrounded by books, paper strewn everywhere lounge looks a complete mess. I do find it easier to sit here with the laptop and do it in an ordered chaos, than sit at a table proper.


----------



## softybabe (May 15, 2010)

I'm done!!!! Yay!!! Partay


----------



## toggle (May 15, 2010)

zenie said:


> Happy saturday
> 
> Is it wrong to say
> 
> ...






i would think it better to state that there is evidence against ti's use, giving references, or quote someone who says that rather than giving your own direct opinion


----------



## zenie (May 15, 2010)

Aye think I might tweak it a little. 

With references are you meant to show the date of the book first published or the date of the edition you have?


----------



## wiskey (May 15, 2010)

your edition. 

I just passed my first OU essay  

I've been basking in the joy for a week so now I'm behind reading up for the next one


----------



## toggle (May 15, 2010)

zenie said:


> Aye think I might tweak it a little.
> 
> With references are you meant to show the date of the book first published or the date of the edition you have?



the edition you have, stating that it's the nth edition


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 15, 2010)

just so you essay writers know....I am staying in on a saturday evening preparing lectures

(ok I get paid for it)


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 16, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> just so you essay writers know....I am staying in on a saturday evening preparing lectures
> 
> (ok I get paid for it)



No need to be coy....nice to see you on this thread 


Tipsy-not-studying-in-hackney.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2010)

how you doing rutita?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 16, 2010)

All cool here, am planning some more community events today  which I know isn't studying but is something really important to me!


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2010)

finished the first draft, have started correcting it and i have identified every statement that i think needs a particular reference. i'll do as much as i can on that tonight, google books is fantasticv for locating page numbers for quotesand for me, ti's good for giving me some antiquarian books for some of the ancient legends and some of the 17th century commentaries. will still need the local library tomorrow though. hoping they will have a few years worth of the local paper there i can go through.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 17, 2010)

Nice work toggle!

I will be studying today, in the library this afternoon....7000ish words to do by Thursday the 27th...what could go wrong?


----------



## zenie (May 17, 2010)

Yeh google books is great....as long as they have the book you want!  

Sunday was unproductively spent in bed with a Migraine, I'd arranged for a friend to come over and she did and so we had nice cake, but then I started with a headache and had to take to my bed.


----------



## smmudge (May 17, 2010)

My sympathies Zenie...having a migraine is what it is like to be in hell. Hope you feel better now!

My revision and shiz is going ok. I have one essay which it's getting hard to find stuff for, but it's not huge so I think I can get away with only a few (and I already have a rough idea of what I want to say).

Just did a test paper for an exam tomorrow. Don't mean to jinx it but I found it surprisingly easy peasy. A lot of my friends find it really hard as well because it's formal logic, but I guess I'm blessed with a logical brain so I don't have any trouble. With the minimal revision I've actually done for it I deserve to fail for being so cocky!

One week and 3 days and 40 minutes and I'm free!! (for a few months)


----------



## little_legs (May 17, 2010)

greetings fellow students and lecturers (yes, we have them here too )

the school is out till october for me 

i definitely screwed up on one of the exams, but as long as i've passed it, i'll take any grade. 

good luck everyone with their work and exams. xx


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2010)

little_legs said:


> greetings fellow students and lecturers (yes, we have them here too )
> 
> *the school is out till october for me *
> 
> ...





whatcha gonna do till then, Little Legs?


----------



## little_legs (May 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> whatcha gonna do till then, Little Legs?



back to work i am afraid. my bank accounts needs fixing, it's bleeding red, but it'll be fine


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2010)

another 2 hours, thenn i should be done


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2010)

toggle said:


> another 2 hours, thenn i should be done



caffeine and the radio?


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2010)

an hour or so of the right coputer game and i will be wired enough to do all night


----------



## toggle (May 18, 2010)

i've cut out 2 complete paragraphs that annoyed me, leaving me some space for linking sentances and to add in some stuff about the charters


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 18, 2010)

Well done toggle!!!!


----------



## toggle (May 18, 2010)

thankyou.

however, now i have realised that i need to copletely rewrite y introduction


----------



## idioteque (May 18, 2010)

Haven't done any work since my last massive all-night-panic on the 1st I think, I have a 4,500 word essay due in a few weeks, I seriously don't know what it's about though


----------



## tar1984 (May 19, 2010)

I have just completed a 1,600 word essay, referencing and all.  I used a ton of references: academic journals, textbooks, newspaper articles - I think listing the references was harder work that the actual essay!

That is my last major piece of coursework done.  I have a couple of other bits and bobs to do, but this was my last big hurdle.


----------



## toggle (May 19, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I have just completed a 1,600 word essay, referencing and all.  I used a ton of references: academic journals, textbooks, newspaper articles - I think listing the references was harder work that the actual essay!
> 
> That is my last major piece of coursework done.  I have a couple of other bits and bobs to do, but this was my last big hurdle.



i think it is.

although i tend to do bits of rewrite as i go along, unless i have been planning the essay for weks and writing notes as i go, referencing takes 3 ties longer than the writing.


----------



## tar1984 (May 19, 2010)

toggle said:


> i think it is.
> 
> although i tend to do bits of rewrite as i go along, unless i have been planning the essay for weks and writing notes as i go, referencing takes 3 ties longer than the writing.



I've been working on it for a while, and I was jotting down references as I went, but it took me ages to do the full reference list at the end.  I can never remember the format for it.  

So glad it's done now.  I have one more essay to do but it's a literature thingy so should be quite fun.  It's only 1,000 words comparing the themes of two different texts (a poem and a short story).

Once that is done, that is my whole coursework for the year complete - and just final exams to do.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2010)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssss referencing sucks! I do mine as I go along because it feels like torture having to do it at the end ...

Nice to see the essay crew working hard....I have been slacking on account of having to write two reports for community projects at very short notice ...will be back in the library today though


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2010)

Finding. it. hard. to. concentrate.


----------



## whoha (May 19, 2010)

story of my life


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2010)

whoha said:


> story of my life



Noooooooooooooooooooo, it's my life.......


Hang on....


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2010)

Update: Found my concentration in the bottom of my bag smelling of oranges and have managed a few hours...
2876 words out of 8000 are completed


----------



## toggle (May 19, 2010)

ok, so half the class turned up this afternoon, we've covered most of the course, so sat about bitching about one of our other tutors. head of course was checking emails for some info for us, and overheard some of our comets and demanded the whole story. by halfway through explaining to her what a PITA this bloke is, she was holding her head in her hands and groaning. by the time we had finished, she had said she would get his powerpoints to see what he had done and would adjust the marking scheme for our essay and exam to take into account that he had taught us in a very limited manner. 

course was on cornish mining history and he seems to have intrepreted this as the ups and downs of the mining industry, instead of including a lot more of the relationship between cornwall and the other centers of the industrial revolution and the mining social history.


----------



## tastebud (May 19, 2010)

Today I got the highest mark i ever have on that module on my final statistics homework, but it doesn't even make me smile a bit cos yesterday i had THE worst interview of my entire life for a PhD. it was the biggest fuck up I have ever had the misfortune to be to blame for. Sucks! Embarrassing for both me and the interviewers!  Rubbish, rubbish, rubbish... have been truly miserable all day!


----------



## little_legs (May 19, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Update: Found my concentration in the bottom of my bag smelling of oranges and have managed a few hours...
> 2876 words out of 8000 are completed



that's *some *assignment you are working on, rutita1


----------



## little_legs (May 19, 2010)

tastebud said:


> Today I got the highest mark i ever have on that module on my final statistics homework, but it doesn't even make me smile a bit cos yesterday i had THE worst interview of my entire life for a PhD. it was the biggest fuck up I have ever had the misfortune to be to blame for. Sucks! Embarrassing for both me and the interviewers!  Rubbish, rubbish, rubbish... have been truly miserable all day!



wait! did you get a 'no' response to your application already? maybe it did not go as bad as you think? are you being too harsh on yourself? will keep my fingers crossed for you 

and statistics  i hate that subject and you go brush it aside like an annyoing mosquite


----------



## mhendo (May 19, 2010)

toggle said:


> by the time we had finished, she had said she would get his powerpoints to see what he had done and would adjust the marking scheme for our essay and exam to take into account that he had taught us in a very limited manner.
> 
> course was on cornish mining history and he seems to have intrepreted this as the ups and downs of the mining industry, instead of including a lot more of the relationship between cornwall and the other centers of the industrial revolution and the mining social history.


As someone who has worked as a tutor (we call them Teaching Assistants here in the US), and who has also taught his own university-level history courses, i have to say that this is, for the most part, the course professor's fault.

If you're a course leader, and you're working with tutors/TAs, it's your responsibility to have regular meetings with them to ensure that you're all teaching the same material, and that you're all on the same page regarding what the course content and the course expectations are. If she's only only just finding out that the tutor has been essentially teaching an entirely different course, then it doesn't say much for her professionalism as the person in charge of the course.


----------



## toggle (May 19, 2010)

mhendo said:


> As someone who has worked as a tutor (we call them Teaching Assistants here in the US), and who has also taught his own university-level history courses, i have to say that this is, for the most part, the course professor's fault.
> 
> If you're a course leader, and you're working with tutors/TAs, it's your responsibility to have regular meetings with them to ensure that you're all teaching the same material, and that you're all on the same page regarding what the course content and the course expectations are. If she's only only just finding out that the tutor has been essentially teaching an entirely different course, then it doesn't say much for her professionalism as the person in charge of the course.



he's running that module, he's more than a teaching assistant he's the teacher, call them all tutors rather than lecturers cause it's taught in small groups. he is supposed to be able to do it on his own, has some leeway in sylabus, but he's not taking the approach we expect. 


that she hasn't checked up on him more, yes, but in her defence, i believe her that hes not responding to her emails. and she is going to make sure the problem gets fixed. 

that he's managing to make the subject that we are all interested in boring is entirely his own fault. that he didn't provide us with references for the lectures he gave us, that he didn't give us access to the supplementary material available online, that was provided for last year's group, that when he was asked for references, he pointed us in the direction of websites for political nationalist fringe organisations,

 that getting the essay title was like getting blood out of a stone, that when we got the titles, we hadn't covered the material we needed to do the essay so had to do a lot of the work without having been taught what we were looking for. which would have been ok, had we been given sufficient time to do the work and if it was a tad easier to find books on the subject. 

that he messed us about with the trips he said we would do and then didn't bother organising them and then demanded we apologised for not turning up to one when it was only confirmed the night before it would happen, on the due date for the essay.


----------



## mhendo (May 19, 2010)

Fair enough.

Still, i'm not quite clear on the relationship between the course head and the tutor. Here is how i envisioned it. Let me know if this is correct.

The course head sets the syllabus, and maybe gives the whole course a lecture once or twice a week. Then, once or twice a week, the class breaks into smaller groups, which are led by the tutor. In those groups, you discuss readings, and go into more detail about the course content. The tutor grades your performance in the discussions, and also grades any written work that you submit.

Is that right? If not, what exactly is the course head's role and responsibility?


----------



## tastebud (May 19, 2010)

little_legs said:


> wait! did you get a 'no' response to your application already? maybe it did not go as bad as you think? are you being too harsh on yourself? will keep my fingers crossed for you
> 
> and statistics  i hate that subject and you go brush it aside like an annyoing mosquite


hahaha  fank you.
and no - i normally am too harsh on myself and i knew that everyone i told would think that, but this time it really was the worst ever. i can't go in to details as i have relayed it all so many times already and was so sad all day... cringing and going over it in my head. i felt like i had been dumped by a Big Love, all day long.

only a beer or two and re runs of my favourite really crap TV is making me feel better but it was really bad. really, really. i couldn't even answer any of their questions and in the end after a lot of uhming and ahhing, had to say that to them. first two questions okay but all the others were about the subject itself, which it turns out i know much less about than i thought. he ripped my research proposal apart (in a nice way tbf) and all questions after that i clammed up and couldn't answer any of them. after silence i just had to say that i didn't know... couldn't answer. repeatedly. when they email me to say 'thanks but no thanks' i doubt i will even bother opening it.


----------



## toggle (May 19, 2010)

mhendo said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Still, i'm not quite clear on the relationship between the course head and the tutor. Here is how i envisioned it. Let me know if this is correct.
> 
> ...



nope, 

course head works with assessors/accreditors to set course requirements. this includes a basic idea of what should be covered in the syllabus and what skills assessments are demonstrating. she chooses who teaches what courses, but the choice is usually fairly limited. she is also tutor for one of our modules. we do 3 modules per semester, 2 semesters per year, one 3 hour session per module per week. it's designed to be easy for people with other commitments, like family or full time work. 

tutor is supposed to teach to syllabus, but has significant leeway in how they do this, sometimes they have leeway in assignments, sometimes this they are set according to assessors requirements. they mark work, this is checked by another tutor, they have to agree on grades.


however, this bloke hasn't covered some of the stuff he is expected to and in a manner we expect him to. and he has been a pain in the arse about what he has covered. he knows full well that finding information on the local history stuff isn't easy. and he pointed us in the direction of political organisations for source material instead of allowing us access to the material that had been offered to students the last time the course was run. now if this had been something sensible like suggesting that unions often keep records of actions and their effects, i would have some time for the bloke. I'd have loved to look into some of the strike actions between the wars. this was a workforce with little to loose and their own supplies of explosives. there are probably some very interesting comparisons that can be made with the coal miners strikes, but i can't find out whether anyone has yet looked at that and i don't know where to start. if i had a decent set of references from what he did cover, i might be in a position to chase the paper trail to find what i'm looking for

 However, he pointed us at political fringe organisations, whose main claim to fame is attacking english heritage (quango responsible for protecting hsitorical sites), that most people think are a bit wacky. there is some information on their sites, but none of it is referenced

we did let it slide a bit far before complaining because we were hoping he would get his act together. he hasn't. the last straw was him demanding we should apologise to someone for what we felt was his cockup. and we really quite like the course head and knew she has a lot of other people's crap dumped on her and she is the person who will always go out of her way to help people.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2010)

Good morning Essay crew! 

All is well here in Hackney, in lectures today so won't be essay writing until this evening.

Toggle, that sounds like a bit of a nightmare situation...glad to hear that you guys are at least making your concerns known.

Have a productive day all......little by little we will all get there.


----------



## toggle (May 20, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Good morning Essay crew!
> 
> All is well here in Hackney, in lectures today so won't be essay writing until this evening.
> 
> ...



we, well mainly I, made our concerns known for the best part of an hour and a half. i'm dropping chocolate in to the poor woman when i see her on monday.


----------



## tar1984 (May 20, 2010)

Essay crew, this is it.

My very last piece of coursework for the whole year.  I've been working hard the past couple of weeks to whittle it down to this last essay.

750-1000 word essay comparing two pieces of literature - a short story and a poem.  Comparing themes and whatnot.  

This essay isn't due for a couple of weeks, but I'm doing it tonight just to experience the sweet relief of having done _everything_.

I have 48 words so far.


----------



## toggle (May 20, 2010)

good luck tar

working on another refeective piece later on. will coplete, then sort my file to hand in on tuesday


----------



## tar1984 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks toggle, you too!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> Essay crew, this is it.
> 
> My very last piece of coursework for the whole year.  I've been working hard the past couple of weeks to whittle it down to this last essay.
> 
> ...


 Woot, woot! 



> I have 48 words so far.


----------



## tar1984 (May 20, 2010)

I still have 48 words!   Need to get off urban for a bit and make some progress with this.


----------



## toggle (May 20, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I still have 48 words!   Need to get off urban for a bit and make some progress with this.



go get the fuck on with it then


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I still have 48 words!   Need to get off urban for a bit and make some progress with this.


----------



## tar1984 (May 20, 2010)

It's ok guys, I now have 192 words. 

I absolutely love writing English essays.  There is no right or wrong, just my own analysis, so I get to write the most pretentious stuff ever.  I love it! 

I have to analyse two pieces and they should be connected in some way.  The ones I wanted to use are totally different so I have linked them in the most tenuous way ever, while being as wordy as possible about it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> It's ok guys, I now have 192 words.


----------



## tar1984 (May 20, 2010)

Finished - 1013 words! 

Now just to revise for final exams.


----------



## toggle (May 20, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> Finished - 1013 words!
> 
> Now just to revise for final exams.


----------



## tar1984 (May 20, 2010)

It feels pretty good.  To have all the work done, and just the fact I actually stuck at this course.  

I expected something to go wrong somewhere along the line.

I shall keep coming here to encourage my fellow essay crewers. 

Godspeed, good people.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 21, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> Finished - 1013 words!
> 
> Now just to revise for final exams.



You wrote 800 words in an hour or so.... Tar you rock! 



tar1984 said:


> Godspeed, good people.



*gets teary eyed*


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 21, 2010)

Have completed the dreaded ethics essay, bar a bit of a going over which I will do at work this evening. I just have my 2000 word essay on employability to complete now. That topic is as dry as a nuns chuff.
But yeah, the dreaded ethics essay is done.
I am a winner!
And just to share because I'm feeling very pleased with myself I got 96% and 92% for my Microbiology and Physics & Chemistry assignemnts. Its all falling into place wonderfully.


----------



## beeboo (May 21, 2010)

So I've got to study hard all weekend, but the weather is going to be lovely so I can't bear to be inside.  

So I reckon out in the park - no wifi, no opportunity to household chores as a displacement activity, it's got to make me MORE productive, right?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 21, 2010)

beeboo said:


> So I've got to study hard all weekend, but the weather is going to be lovely so I can't bear to be inside.
> 
> So I reckon out in the park - no wifi, no opportunity to household chores as a displacement activity, it's got to make me MORE productive, right?



Good luck with that...it is a blinding plan though....what could possibly go wrong? 

I need to study hard this weekend...I will try my best.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 21, 2010)

P.S: Well done MiniGmogit!


----------



## beeboo (May 22, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Good luck with that...it is a blinding plan though....what could possibly go wrong?
> 
> I need to study hard this weekend...I will try my best.



Sunburn, that's what  

I'm back home now, suitably chastened.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 22, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Good luck with that...it is a blinding plan though....what could possibly go wrong?
> 
> I need to study hard this weekend...I will try my best.



so no chance of us collecting you from haggerston station on our quest to get to crystal palace on the east london line tomorrow afternoon? we could test you


----------



## LDR (May 22, 2010)

I have 4,000 words to write for my final essay for my Children's Literature course due on Wednesday.

I've only written 150 words and then had a couple of beers out in the sun.  Whoops!  I've done nothing since.  Doh!

I better up my game as it's worth 50% of the whole course mark.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 23, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> so no chance of us collecting you from haggerston station on our quest to get to crystal palace on the east london line tomorrow afternoon? we could test you



Oh noooooooooo, I'm afraid not my lovely!!! 

I give my permission for you to point out my esate though...it's easy to remember, it's the one with the BIG pics...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh noooooooooo, I'm afraid not my lovely!!!
> 
> I give my permission for you to point out my esate though...it's easy to remember, it's the one with the BIG pics...



maybe you can wave to us from your desk? 
or run down to haggerston station to give us a tour?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 23, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> maybe you can wave to us from your desk?
> or run down to haggerston station to give us a tour?



 No tours today...BUT you are invited to our next party at the end of July.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> No tours today...BUT you are invited to our next party at the end of July.





(what date in july I'm also having a party i was going to invite you to )


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 23, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> (what date in july I'm also having a party i was going to invite you to )



Saturday the 30th...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Saturday the 30th...



oh good mine the week before


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 23, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> oh good mine the week before


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 23, 2010)

we waved to your building today as we went past on train - we could see you hard at work


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 23, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> we waved to your building today as we went past on train - we could see you hard at work


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2010)

THis library is hot!!!! finding it hard to concentrate...

ETA: Have done 4.5 hours...simply CAN'T manage anymoreeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2010)

Where are you lot? Have you ALL finished already? 

One day left for me and 1500 to write....Am off to the library.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 26, 2010)

Final essay completed and ready to submit no less than 5 days early.
The semester is no officially over for me.


















Accept for my Anatomy & Physiology, and Physics, Chemistry and Microbiology exams


----------



## smmudge (May 26, 2010)

Revising for two exams tomorrow. Not going so badly. In 24 hours time I will be 45 minutes into freeeedom, for three and a half months! Never had that long off in my life. I plan to do fuck all


----------



## zenie (May 26, 2010)

Module 1 - 90% (maybe they were being generous as it was the firts one  )
Module 2 - not back yet

Module 3, 4 and 5 to be done before monday 

I have made a start on all of them them, 3 is almost finished just got to reference, same with 4, 6 will need some serious writing tonight......


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2010)

Can I get a whoop? 

200 words to go of the piss easy bit about personal learning goals....

I have re-read and edited the whole bloody thing and although it could be better ...It is very good!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Final essay completed and ready to submit no less than 5 days early.


 FREAK!!!! 




> Accept for my Anatomy & Physiology, and Physics, Chemistry and Microbiology exams


 Oooh nooooooooo, sorry to hear that.


----------



## zenie (May 26, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Can I get a whoop?
> 
> 200 words to go of the piss easy bit about personal learning goals....
> 
> I have re-read and edited the whole bloody thing and although it could be better ...It is very good!


 
WHOOP!!!! 


yay! It's nice to feel proud of your work!  Have you got the summer off? 

I'm happy I got a good grade, but still feel I lack at being indepth sciencey-wise. I suppose I grade myself on what my tutors are like and the kinds of things they talk about, and they just go straight over my head at times which is a bit worrying.


----------



## tar1984 (May 26, 2010)

I have to make some grammar changes to my final essay, and do this portfolio thingy.  I'll do the essay tonight (should only take 5mins) and I've done the portfolio, I just need a folder to put it in, with poly pockets and that.  

My first exam is in 12 days.


----------



## toggle (May 26, 2010)

over the next 2 weeks, i have to revise for an exam on cornish history, write an essay on the 60's, thanks to ground elder for the references i need, and write an essay on whether the national trust is crap or not.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2010)

Fear not essay crew....I shall have lots of time on my hands to cheer you all through to the end!!!!


----------



## tar1984 (May 26, 2010)

You must sure know a lot about cornish history by now. 

_Is_ the national trust crap?


----------



## tar1984 (May 26, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Fear not essay crew....I shall have lots of time on my hands to cheer you all through to the end!!!!



Also, if you could hold up some placards of support that would help too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2010)

zenie said:


> WHOOP!!!!
> 
> 
> yay! It's nice to feel proud of your work!  Have you got the summer off?


Yes, but need to seriously job hunt so that I can fund myself for september....Happy though!


----------



## toggle (May 26, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> You must sure know a lot about cornish history by now.
> 
> _Is_ the national trust crap?



a bit ore than when  i startd 

and less crap than it was 30 years ago


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> Also, if you could hold up some placards of support that would help too.



*takes note*


----------



## zenie (May 26, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I have to make some grammar changes to my final essay, and do this portfolio thingy. I'll do the essay tonight (should only take 5mins) and I've done the portfolio, I just need a folder to put it in, with poly pockets and that.
> 
> My first exam is in 12 days.


 
oooh hope you get on ok. 



toggle said:


> over the next 2 weeks, i have to revise for an exam on cornish history, *write an essay on the 60's, thanks to ground elder for the references i need, *and write an essay on whether the national trust is crap or not.


 
Oh come on, he's not THAT old. 

Didn't we decide it was?



Rutita1 said:


> Fear not essay crew....I shall have lots of time on my hands to cheer you all through to the end!!!!


 
wooohoo  I've got another course to do before August.



Rutita1 said:


> Yes, but need to seriously job hunt so that I can fund myself for september....Happy though!


 
Aaah yeh funding this education lark, not easy is it?


----------



## toggle (May 26, 2010)

zenie said:


> Didn't we decide it was?



i have to find the good side as well. 

think i may have got it on some of their industrial heritage stuff as opposed to the bloody sterile country houses


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2010)

Hand-in day! 



*jumps around*


----------



## toggle (May 27, 2010)

I've also found out that i'll be spending my 6 week work placement chasing up primary documents, and that I can use the research i do for this for my project next year. I've started off by asking to check the mine accident book. and there are 5 local newspapers published at the time i'm looking at. this is before i get on to the geological and mining journals and the law reports. 

and that the people in the county archive and library are terribly helpful.

and I'm going to start planning what i can get on free interlibrary loan. i am NOT sitting in the reference library reading a whole book if i can help it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2010)

765 words over the word count and every single last one of them is staying!!!!!


----------



## toggle (May 27, 2010)

sat in a national trust garden, reading a book on cornish history. 

tried very hard to convince myself that was for 2 courses, but it didn't quite work. 

they are doing free seeds though.

oh yeah zenie, next time you visit, i'll show you, there are some lovelly woodland walks round that garden, plus a beach dog can play on.


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2010)

Not Trebah? We went there last year, was lovely  



> 765 words over the word count and every single last one of them is staying!!!!!



Hard to cut down sometimes isn't it? Are abbreviations allowed as that's what I'd end up doing


----------



## toggle (May 27, 2010)

zenie said:


> Not Trebah? We went there last year, was lovely
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to cut down sometimes isn't it? Are abbreviations allowed as that's what I'd end up doing



trelissick.


----------



## toggle (May 28, 2010)

Tomorrow I start document hunting for my work placement. Local industrial heritage site has eu funding for new displays and wants to tell more of the story of the people involved in the site. I' the one that gets to document search at the local archives and libraries to find information. 

Need to record what documents are available and a precis of contents. 

I also intend to use this information for my research project next year, both work and college supervisors are aware of this. 

so between the 2 things i need stuff for. i need to record:

full academic reference; document name, date, publisher, author, page number, 

location of document, which building under which reference code. type of document

relevant to which part of the heritage site, there are 2 separate parts. 

plus precis of document- event, names, presence of images, description of images

or type of record, example of entry

also need to record relevance level, ref is on this site, or on characters involved in site, or otherwise, how it's linked to the site. 


Impression i get is they want more social history. general idea is site story is very male/engine geek orientated. if we make it more about the people involved rather than how big their cylinders were, then it will interest a wider audience.

tomorrow, i start by reading the accident book from when the site was operational. if i don't find some interesting stuff in that, i'll eat my broken toe.

AFAIK, I a doing almost all the grunt work, telling the professionals where to bother looking, then they decide what of the information I have found is worth using. I think i'm on the right track. opinions?


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 29, 2010)

Does/can this thread also double up as revision crew cram your woes in your head so you can be filled with them during your exams?


----------



## toggle (May 29, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Does/can this thread also double up as revision crew cram your woes in your head so you can be filled with them during your exams?



it will for me


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2010)

Say it LOUD...

 I'm-a-student-revising-for-exams-and-i'm-proud!!!!!!


----------



## softybabe (May 30, 2010)

I've just finished the first part of my essay, hoping to finish the second so I can go away next weekend....can't do anymore tonight....hope everyone is getting on with 'various' okay....nite nite


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 30, 2010)

Any tips for revision?
I have just discovered  that if I actually read what I'm supposed to know, then read it again taking notes and then type up a condensed version, I generally know it then. Its just very time consuming and I was wondering if theres an easier way of going about it?
Its also excruciatingly boring and I do often feel like I want to die when I'm doing.
I was considering getting so anatomical drawings tattooed on me (for real) the otherday but decided against it in the end as I though if I fail my degree it will be an ever lasting reminder of my failure.
So
Revision stratergies?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2010)

((((Essay and Revision Crew))))


----------



## toggle (May 30, 2010)

if anyone remembers my bitching session about fucking idiot, there's some more info on that one. 

He won't be teaching our group again. course head went to dept head and used phrases like 'they will mutiny' and 'i've never had a group at this level so annoyed at a tutor' and 'complete breakdown in communicatin/relations'

so he will be given another chance with the group next year with a great deal more supervision and if he can't cope with them, she will step in and do it herself and he will be pretty much out on his ear. he's already unpopular because of his other job.


he goes on about how the death of mining destroyed his comunity, how people lost their jobs, their homes, had to leave the community because they had nothing there. heartbreaking stuff. until you find out he's a fucking debt collector on the side for a company that is the legitimate brother of loan sharks. fucking hypocritical cunt.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2010)




----------



## toggle (May 30, 2010)

i am.

but i also have to learn half the fucking syllabus this week fro scratch. thankfully, i've covered bits of it from other angles, like the heritage and identity/community stuff and i've been covering the 1915-1950 stuff for my research project*. We had someone from the world heritage bid come in to talk to us and in half an hour out of his 2 hour presentation taught us more than the muppet did in a month.

*I'm thinking of trying to do either a case study on one mine or if i can find enough, something on the industrial relations between the two world wars. apparently things gopt a bit heated down here then, like enough that things went boom


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 31, 2010)

Revising makes me want to die


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 31, 2010)

OK.
I managed 8 hours of Anatomy and Physiology revision today. I've had enough. None of its making any sense anymore. Time to stop for the day.
Over and Out


----------



## toggle (May 31, 2010)

and i'm now ill.

temp of 104 this morning. doesn't matter what i take, it won't drop below 101. 

had a headache from hell

if it's still like this tomorrow, will go docs, so i have the possibility of a medical note. i'll then focus on the exam and do the essays the week after


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> OK.
> I managed 8 hours of Anatomy and Physiology revision today. I've had enough. None of its making any sense anymore. Time to stop for the day.
> Over and Out



this is the essay thread, not the revision thread


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 1, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> this is the essay thread, not the revision thread


----------



## toggle (Jun 1, 2010)

been to docs.

been advised not to look at computer screens if it makes my head hurt more. 

will work for exam, request couple of weeks extra on essays


----------



## zenie (Jun 1, 2010)

toggle said:


> been to docs.
> 
> been advised not to look at computer screens if it makes my head hurt more.
> 
> will work for exam, request couple of weeks extra on essays


 
Least you get an extension ey?  Do hope you feel better soon mate.

I did all my modules, and now have the summer off, trying to decide what course to do next?? 3 years at Uni distance for a level 5 course which is foundation degree Vs 1 year with 4 residential weekends and is an advanced diploma.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 1, 2010)

zenie said:


> Least you get an extension ey?  Do hope you feel better soon mate.
> 
> I did all my modules, and now have the summer off, trying to decide what course to do next?? 3 years at Uni distance for a level 5 course which is *foundation degree Vs* 1 year with 4 residential weekends and is an *advanced diploma*



Aren't they practically the same thing anyway? 

Think wisely Zenie love....write a list of pros/cons and post it here


----------



## tastebud (Jun 1, 2010)

my interviewer said i was one of the strongest candidates for the phd interview i had. so i was a bit wrong about how well i thought it went. they are still fighting for the funding though. fingers bloody crossed they get it as this has been a traumatic experience all in all!!


----------



## zenie (Jun 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Aren't they practically the same thing anyway?


 
That's what I'm wondering, although I don't know how these 'modern' systems work, foundation degrees, advanced dimploma's fucks sake. 



Rutita1 said:


> Think wisely Zenie love....write a list of pros/cons and post it here


 
I'd much rather do the year one, the three year one is in Yorkshire  whereas the year one in in the home counties.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 1, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> this is the essay thread, not the revision thread


----------



## tastebud (Jun 1, 2010)

don't listen to him. he shouldn't be on this thread at all anyway.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have officially completed all my coursework - got my final unit (English) ticked off today.

First exam on monday and I haven't revised at all yet.  Starting that tomorrow.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 1, 2010)

*Revision tips!!!*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


>



is such and such in there?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 1, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is such and such in there?



I think so...somewhere....


----------



## zenie (Jun 2, 2010)

Wicked pic

And shit!!! I have 5000 words to write on what ever I want in the field. 

Have to laugh or else you might cry ey?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 2, 2010)

Must begin revising.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2010)

I just went to college for lectures...I'm back home already on account of it being half term...


----------



## zenie (Jun 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I just went to college for lectures...I'm back home already on account of it being half term...


 
Bet you feel like a dick! 

Oh well enjoy the sun!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2010)

zenie said:


> Bet you feel like a dick!
> 
> Oh well enjoy the sun!



No, yes, no, yes, no..yes ....oh well!  

Watermelon tap in the post to you already btw.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 3, 2010)

Having a bit of a melt down, trying to get the weekend off work.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2010)

*Oh noooooooooo!*



miniGMgoit said:


> Having a bit of a melt down, trying to get the weekend off work.



Emergency icebath?


----------



## little_legs (Jun 3, 2010)

tastebud said:


> my interviewer said i was one of the strongest candidates for the phd interview i had. so i was a bit wrong about how well i thought it went. they are still fighting for the funding though. fingers bloody crossed they get it as this has been a traumatic experience all in all!!



yeeesssss! well done, tastebud!


----------



## little_legs (Jun 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I just went to college for lectures...I'm back home already on account of it being half term...



that reminds me of how you went to the market on the last monday bank holiday


----------



## little_legs (Jun 3, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> First exam on monday and I haven't revised at all yet.  Starting that tomorrow.



best of luck, tar1984!


----------



## toggle (Jun 3, 2010)

why the fuck is the journal i need one of the few i have to access at college.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2010)

little_legs said:


> that reminds me of how you went to the market on the last monday bank holiday



 ...why do you guys need all these holidays anyway? I like to keep busy, busy, busy!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jun 6, 2010)

Finished my research project this evening!!!!! 8,000ish words... 5 of those done in the last 2 days!

It's awful but it'll pass... I'm so fuckin relieved even if I am a little down that I could have done better.

Only bad thing is, pub shut after I'd only managed to get two pints in and all I have now is some mankey schnapps and lime cordial 

Probably good though, been as I still have 2 exams to go 

Still, FUCK YEH! Wheres dem party at now whaaaa???


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2010)

Good work spoon!


----------



## toggle (Jun 7, 2010)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Finished my research project this evening!!!!! 8,000ish words... 5 of those done in the last 2 days!
> 
> It's awful but it'll pass... I'm so fuckin relieved even if I am a little down that I could have done better.
> 
> ...



grins.

well done.

and i suspect the party will happen wherever you happen to be


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jun 7, 2010)

toggle said:


> and i suspect the party will happen wherever you happen to be



Damn straight!


----------



## madzone (Jun 7, 2010)

Just because you had to do a _little_ _bit of writing_


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jun 7, 2010)

madzone said:


> Just because you had to do a _little_ _bit of writing_



eh?


----------



## tastebud (Jun 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> yeeesssss! well done, tastebud!


oh, thank you 
i may not get it though as a lot of funding has been pulled recently. so he said to call him tomorrow to see if he knew whether the people who said they might fund it will actually do so. i am losing faith fast but i least i wasn't made of complete fail like i thought!
if i don't get the funding i really need to start my masters dissertation some time v soon to be ahead for next year.
well done too those that have finished - it's a great feeling huh.


----------



## zenie (Jun 7, 2010)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Finished my research project this evening!!!!! 8,000ish words... 5 of those done in the last 2 days!
> 
> It's awful but it'll pass... I'm so fuckin relieved even if I am a little down that I could have done better.
> 
> ...


 
w000t such a relief innit? 

I've still got 5k to write but I've had 4/5 of my modular marks back...and got all A's!  (which truth be told I did a 10 month course in the last 2 or 3 months  )


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 7, 2010)

zenie said:


> w000t such a relief innit?
> 
> I've still got 5k to write but I've had 4/5 of my modular marks back...and got all A's!



 You clearly rock Zenie! Well done!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone else still out there in the wilderness? Exams? Assignments?


----------



## zenie (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't have a working computer at home atm, so can't make a start til I've got a new lead.  

Reading and flagging up for referencing though.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 9, 2010)

Just sat my Anatomy and Physiology exam.
Not sure how it went to be fair. I only need to get 50% I suppose.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 9, 2010)

I had my Psychology exam on Monday.  Think I did ok, but I can never tell.  I have to wait ages for the results too.

Sociology exam on Friday, then that's me done.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 9, 2010)

Good work exam takers!!! No long now.


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2010)

exam tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 9, 2010)

toggle said:


> exam tomorrow afternoon


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2010)

grins


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2010)

going to go run a bath and sit in it with a book in a few mins. 

had a tutorial yesterday and tutor was fine about the essay extensions. may need a sicknote eventually, but i'll just get them in to be marked in the next week or so and worry about that later on.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 9, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


>



I prefer courage wolf.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 10, 2010)

Help people. I'm a little stuck on this question  in my revision 

A ball of 0.1 kg is thrown upward at 10 ms-1

a. its kinetic energy on leaving the hand is 5 J 
b. its potential energy at the top of its path is 5 J 
c. its kinetic energy as it is re-caught is 5 J 
d. all the above will be true

I think that the answer is c but is it possible they are all right?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 10, 2010)

Some more marks back today....

69%
83%
83.5%

Not too shabby!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 10, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Some more marks back today....
> 
> 69%
> 83%
> ...



not even approaching shabby


----------



## toggle (Jun 10, 2010)

my big problem is the 70% distinction barrier. i'm sitting just under it, exactly where i was at the start of the year. I've put in a hell of a lot of work, but i can't improve my grades and i really can't work out why. 

anyway, 2 essays to do now, within about 10 days. should be fine.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2010)

Toggle....the 69% today I got was a grade lowered ecause I went over the word count...other times other reasons...are you receiving constructive/developmental feedback...I have asked for it....so that now, my tutors/markers tell me what I could have done to achieve a higher grade. I find this helpful. 


Best of uck for the next two assignments...I admit to feeling an anti-climax/loss of focus since I handed my final assignment in...


WE are still here however.....September isn't far off either...



*cries*
*jumps around*


----------



## toggle (Jun 11, 2010)

oh yeah, lets add that the nugget failed to write an exam and failed to turn up to invigilate. when he was called up by the department secretary, he blamed poor communication. Her reply was that this was true, he failed to respond when communicated with. it is now unlikely he will be working again for this department.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 11, 2010)

i don't have any essays, but i do have exams. can i whinge on here?

fucks sake, nearly two more weeks of this... grrrr....


----------



## zenie (Jun 11, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Toggle....the 69% today I got was a grade lowered ecause I went over the word count


 
WTF didn't realise people did that, was it over by much? 

Good grades chica 



toggle said:


> oh yeah, lets add that the nugget failed to write an exam and failed to turn up to invigilate. when he was called up by the department secretary, he blamed poor communication. Her reply was that this was true, he failed to respond when communicated with. it is now unlikely he will be working again for this department.


 
ha! It's amazing the people ed. inst employ isn't it? 

No laptop lead, 5000 words, I have to set up an ancient PC tonight and hope, no, pray, that it doesn't keep crashing like before.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 14, 2010)

exam in t minus one hour! so underprepared...


----------



## zenie (Jun 14, 2010)

Good luck luvvy!!! 

Can you do any last minute cramming as you wait to go in? 

Did 3,000 words yesterday, just gotta get some FACTS and write a couple of sections and I'm done! 

SCHOOL's OUT FOR THE SUMMER!!!


----------



## smmudge (Jun 14, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Some more marks back today....
> 
> 69%
> 83%
> ...



Amazing! Congrats!

I got two back today - 79 and 74. It means that stupid and I found rather pointless multiple choice exam only made me drop one mark from my two 80 essays...I was expecting it to be much, much lower tbh. But what I REALLY want is my logic exam mark back dammit!

Hope your exam went well Fakeplasticgirl.


----------



## Thora (Jun 14, 2010)

I am desperately trying to get two more modules of my degree finished before I have a baby at the end of July - I'm doing this year by distance learning and that will bring me up to the end of the second year.  Obviously not trying that desperately though as I've been sitting at the computer since 3pm now and not done any work


----------



## zenie (Jun 14, 2010)

I found having a PC with no net all weekend helped a lot to my word count!


----------



## toggle (Jun 14, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Toggle....the 69% today I got was a grade lowered ecause I went over the word count...other times other reasons...are you receiving constructive/developmental feedback...I have asked for it....so that now, my tutors/markers tell me what I could have done to achieve a higher grade. I find this helpful.
> 
> 
> Best of uck for the next two assignments...I admit to feeling an anti-climax/loss of focus since I handed my final assignment in...
> ...



i' gonna start going back to them to ask for more detailed feedback. 

just feeling fed up right now


----------



## Thora (Jun 14, 2010)

zenie said:


> I found having a PC with no net all weekend helped a lot to my word count!



Heh, maybe I should just lose my wireless thingy for a week   I'd probably have to lose the TV as well though.

I've got a bit complacent too about having a very generous/lazy tutor for my last module - managed to get 80%, 72% and 86% on the three essays I submitted, despite knowing they were a bit crap.  I'm not sure she even read them properly tbh since they were all returned to me within a couple of days of submission, and at least one of them was nowhere near the word count.  I know I'm going to have to put some actual work into the next module


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 15, 2010)

Thora said:


> Heh, maybe I should just lose my wireless thingy for a week   I'd probably have to lose the TV as well though.
> 
> I've got a bit complacent too about having a very generous/lazy tutor for my last module - managed to get 80%, 72% and 86% on the three essays I submitted, despite knowing they were a bit crap.  I'm not sure she even read them properly tbh since they were all returned to me within a couple of days of submission, and at least one of them was nowhere near the word count.  I know I'm going to have to put some actual work into the next module



whilst I'm sure you are a hard working and reflective student it's not good for the course or you to have tutors who mark easily.  what about second marking? surely that 86% would have been second marked - there can't be many students attaining that?

/tutor concern over

well done


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been studying Physic's, Chemistry & Microbiology with a girl from my class. Neither of us are particularly hot on the topic but studying with someone else is a revelation for me, that's for sure!

Mind-blowingly beneficial and feel like the first wolf in the pictures.

I'm aware that this topic is going to be all about reading the question more than once and am hoping I will remain calm enough to be able to think clearly.

Maybe I should take a Valium before going in?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2010)

Thora said:


> Heh, maybe I should just lose my wireless thingy for a week   I'd probably have to lose the TV as well though.
> 
> I've got a bit complacent too about having a very generous/lazy tutor for my last module - managed to get 80%, 72% and 86% on the three essays I submitted, despite knowing they were a bit crap.  I'm not sure she even read them properly tbh since they were all returned to me within a couple of days of submission, and at least one of them was nowhere near the word count.  I know I'm going to have to put some actual work into the next module



So let me get this straight...you got distinctions for all three assignments and you still maintain they were crap? 


You are clearly on the right thread Thora...stick around!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Maybe I should take a Valium before going in?



NO!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 15, 2010)

smmudge said:


> Amazing! Congrats!
> 
> I got two back today - 79 and 74. It means that stupid and I found rather pointless multiple choice exam only made me drop one mark from my two 80 essays...I was expecting it to be much, much lower tbh. But what I REALLY want is my logic exam mark back dammit!
> 
> Hope your exam went well Fakeplasticgirl.



cheers - it didn't 

and congrats - woohoo - what are you studying? sounds interesting... i want to do logic


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2010)

What's that word that means a disease caught through exchange of body fluid?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2010)

zenie said:


> What's that word that means a disease caught through exchange of body fluid?



Oh no, what have you done?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2010)

Drunk some wee?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know Zenie, sorry

In other news: 

I am preparing a 15 minute presentation to give tomorrow evening which reports on the last 3 community projects I have done. 

My audience will be a mixture of community members and corporate  Housing Association folk. I have to dazzle them and show how I spent their money...  

*no pressure*


----------



## toggle (Jun 15, 2010)

gah.

the union, the workers union. which fecking union already. 

i've been told unions are fairly good at keeping records. so if i can find out, i can enquire. 

num history talks only about coal miners. and i know the coal miners weren't liked.


----------



## toggle (Jun 15, 2010)

zenie said:


> What's that word that means a disease caught through exchange of body fluid?



http://microbiology.mtsinai.on.ca/faq/transmission.shtml#four


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2010)

toggle said:


> gah.
> 
> the union, the workers union. which fecking union already.
> 
> ...



This made my head hurt a bit tbh...


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jun 15, 2010)

Had my last exam yesterday, sooo relieved it's over! Bit of an anti climax though as I think I fucked it up.. Not badly enough to fail the exam, but I'm pretty sure it won't be a great mark.

Nevermind, I've not been to sleep since finishing so the party is definately underway..

I feel a bit ill now though...

But I don't have to look at another research paper or journal for the foreseeable future, Woop-de-fucking-WOooo


----------



## toggle (Jun 15, 2010)

not half as much of a headache as staring at a microfiche reader for 7 hours


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2010)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Had my last exam yesterday, sooo relieved it's over! Bit of an anti climax though as I think I fucked it up.. Not badly enough to fail the exam, but I'm pretty sure it won't be a great mark.


 



> Nevermind, I've not been to sleep since finishing so the party is definately underway..
> 
> I feel a bit ill now though...






> But I don't have to look at another research paper or journal for the foreseeable future, Woop-de-fucking-WOooo


YAY!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2010)

toggle said:


> not half as much of a headache as staring at a microfiche reader for 7 hours



Bath, rest, bed!


----------



## Boppity (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know if this counts but I was in hospital _loads_ last semester so I have to do two of my exams and complete one of my essays in August which means that I have to keep studying all summer to keep it all in my head.


----------



## toggle (Jun 15, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Bath, rest, bed!



i have to type up my notes for this and the last session.

email the record office to see if they can do me a slot tomorrow afternoon

read a book on heritage by someone who has read far too much philosophy to make any sense to me, i just have to read it because he's saying a lot of stuff my tutor will like to see in my essay.

email y project supervisor to find out if ther author above is the one who worked with her on their last interpretation project and if so, get a reference for it as an example of why the org she works for can be progressive when they want to be.

get books together to go to the library

and find out which union represented the cornish mineworkers so i can get enough together to challenge the aforementioned org to include some pro union stuff in this interpretation plan. 

i already can show that the union waved their 12 months membership rule to providing support to the redundant mineworkers when things got really bad in the 20s and allowed miners to get weekly payouts sixpence membership.

and that the eprson writing the mining column in the local paper was a sarky bastard


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2010)

Boppity said:


> I don't know if this counts but I was in hospital _loads_ last semester so I have to do two of my exams and complete one of my essays in August which means that I have to keep studying all summer to keep it all in my head.



Have you already learnt it all then boppity?
Did you study whilst in hospital?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2010)

toggle said:


> i have to type up my notes for this and the last session.
> 
> email the record office to see if they can do me a slot tomorrow afternoon
> 
> ...



Toggle I hope you didn't mean you were going to do all that before bed!!!

Hope today is a good day for ya!


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 16, 2010)

Boppity said:


> I don't know if this counts but I was in hospital _loads_ last semester so I have to do two of my exams and complete one of my essays in August which means that I have to keep studying all summer to keep it all in my head.



Poor you.  Do they call terms semesters now though?


----------



## Boppity (Jun 16, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Have you already learnt it all then boppity?
> Did you study whilst in hospital?



Yes to the first but probably not as much as I should have to the second, but I wasn't feeling too great - understandably. And a ward isn't really condusive to effective studying.


----------



## Boppity (Jun 16, 2010)

Meltingpot said:


> Poor you.  Do they call terms semesters now though?



Only at university.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## toggle (Jun 16, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Toggle I hope you didn't mean you were going to do all that before bed!!!
> 
> Hope today is a good day for ya!



about half of it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2010)

Am plodding through the presentation for tonight...won't need to practise as I know the projects inside out and backwards...not sure if I am feeling nervious about the audience though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2010)

Boppity said:


> Yes to the first but probably not as much as I should have to the second, but I wasn't feeling too great - understandably. And a ward isn't really condusive to effective studying.



What are your plans to study, get the work done between now and August then?


----------



## Boppity (Jun 16, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> What are your plans to study, get the work done between now and August then?



I can't do it between now and August, I'm not allowed to answer the original questions because If I were so inclined I could ask my classmates - who now have their results - what they got and how they answered theirs.

They'll give me new ones in August.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2010)

Boppity said:


> They'll give me new ones in August.



Ah I see. Continuous revision until August then? Good luck with it.


----------



## Boppity (Jun 16, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Ah I see. Continuous revision until August then? Good luck with it.



Thanks! I'm going to need it.


----------



## toggle (Jun 16, 2010)

i bought some folders this afternoon in lieu of actually doing the work.


----------



## zenie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for that toggle wasn't there, it'll come to me after I hand it in  Stationary buying and organising is always fun 

I'm more then 10% under a wordcount


----------



## toggle (Jun 16, 2010)

zenie said:


> Thanks for that toggle wasn't there, it'll come to me after I hand it in  Stationary buying and organising is always fun
> 
> I'm more then 10% under a wordcount



can't help you there, it is not my usual problem

i forgot post-its as well


----------



## smmudge (Jun 16, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> and congrats - woohoo - what are you studying? sounds interesting... i want to do logic



It was an intro to logic for philosophy, so it was really easy logic! Although some people on the course found it really difficult. I didn't get it at all, I must just have a really logical brain! What are you studying?

Got the mark back today. I dropped 1 mark apparently...I want a recount  

89 is a really ridiculous mark thinking about it. Shame it's only worth 10 credits.


----------



## Thora (Jun 16, 2010)

Argh!  I have one more module to complete in my second year - got an email from my personal tutor today to say I can't enroll on it at the moment because they are "reviewing the programme" whatever the fuck that means   I can call them back in mid-July to find out if I can enroll or not apparently, which fucks my plan to finish this year before I have a baby


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds crap Thora! 

In other news...the presentation went very well and I need to collect the funding cheques (£2500) for the community projects I am working on now...I feel excited!

My project portfiolio is growing (over £10,000 in the last year)!!!


----------



## zenie (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow well done on the cash Rutita 

That's crap Thora  How long have you got do to do the module? 

I'm all done and handed in and confirmation email had back!!!! I bought myself a new book to celebrate not having to read about animals and psychology, for more than a month  (French women for all seasons from the author of French women don't get fat, guilty pleasures I know  ) I haven't gotta read any research papers for study for over a year!!!A year!!!  Thank fuck for that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Zenie and congratulations on finishing!

I hope to see you at our community party at the end of July...will PM ya details closer to the date.


----------



## toggle (Jun 19, 2010)

fuck the fucking national fucking trust


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 19, 2010)

toggle said:


> fuck the fucking national fucking trust



That sounds blasphemous, almost..


----------



## toggle (Jun 19, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> That sounds blasphemous, almost..




theres nothing actually done on them. so im having to find sources on other heritage provision and compare to something the NT say about themselves on their website. it's a fucking tedious process.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 22, 2010)

Thora said:


> Argh!  I have one more module to complete in my second year - got an email from my personal tutor today to say I can't enroll on it at the moment because they are "reviewing the programme" whatever the fuck that means   I can call them back in mid-July to find out if I can enroll or not apparently, which fucks my plan to finish this year before I have a baby



is this because of changes to funding?


----------



## Thora (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't think so, can't get a straight answer beyond "we won't know til mid-July" though.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 22, 2010)

I got the result of my Ethics essay back today. A rather miserable %55 
Still its a pass and thats all that matters really.

The lecturer is not very nice though and my class mates and I recieve hugely lower grades from her than from any of the other lecturers.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 22, 2010)

Something tells me you are unhappy about it ...'Slag'? come on now, no need, really.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 22, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Something tells me you are unhappy about it ...'Slag'? come on now, no need, really.



Yeah, your probably right.  I'll go and do an edit.


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2010)

toggle said:


> theres nothing actually done on them. so im having to find sources on other heritage provision and compare to something the NT say about themselves on their website. it's a fucking tedious process.



i ended up with over 50 references. compared to about half that on my other essay.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 22, 2010)

Thora said:


> I don't think so, can't get a straight answer beyond "we won't know til mid-July" though.



thats rubbish for your forward planning


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 22, 2010)

How are you Miss Shelf? The lecturing going well?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 22, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> How are you Miss Shelf? The lecturing going well?



I have found it much much harder than I expected

the responsibility of being the person who knows and who judges other peoples work and guides their work hasn't sat easy on me at first - it is getting easier

and the students are great

still glad I took up the opportunity but ask me again after cuts in spending


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2010)

now. will someone tell e what to do with myself until october.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 22, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I have found it much much harder than I expected
> 
> the responsibility of being the person who knows and who judges other peoples work and guides their work hasn't sat easy on me at first - it is getting easier
> 
> ...



The planning and delivery of lectures is okay though? 

Are you the only one marking or is there a second marker?

Hooray for nice students!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 22, 2010)

toggle said:


> now. will someone tell e what to do with myself until october.



Finished?


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2010)

we're always nice, unless the teacher is completely useless. 


grins.


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Finished?



yep.


i went to bed early last night because i couldn't think of anyhting to do. can't have that, ti isn't natural


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 22, 2010)

toggle said:


> we're always nice, unless the teacher is completely useless.
> 
> 
> grins.



*feels conflicted by dual teacher/student status*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 22, 2010)

toggle said:


> yep.
> 
> 
> i went to bed early last night because i couldn't think of anyhting to do. can't have that, ti isn't natural



 Fantastic!!!! Well done!

In the week or so since my last paper went in I have been slowly re-adhusting to life post assignment deadlines and reading infinite sources...

On my list of things waiting for me to do was painting the skirting boards and window frames...Happy days huh?


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> *feels conflicted by dual teacher/student status*



you read my useless teacher saga. no one else is that bad


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 22, 2010)

toggle said:


> you read my useless teacher saga. no one else is that bad



I know sweetie, was just jesting. Your saga was stressful from afar...fuck that.


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2010)

tis no wonder i feel all funny.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 22, 2010)

toggle said:


> tis no wonder i feel all funny.



So what _*are*_ you gonna do now then? Any plans, loose or otherwise?


----------



## toggle (Jun 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> So what _*are*_ you gonna do now then? Any plans, loose or otherwise?



in have to do some research over the summer, but not a lot. 

and i might get to do some of the crafting stuff i love and write up some of my designs.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 23, 2010)

toggle said:


> in have to do some research over the summer, but not a lot.
> 
> and i might get to do some of the crafting stuff i love and write up some of my designs.



Crafting, tell me more...creative/craft/stuff is cool.


----------



## zenie (Jun 28, 2010)

Well got my final grades and passed my course with distinction.  Now I have to have a think as to whether I want to put myself through it all again next academic year or whather to do more practical courses. 

Summer off sounds blissful.  I've got so much stuff to do that I've put off cos of study that I don't know if it'll be a summer off but it'll be fun!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 28, 2010)

Well done Zenie!!!!!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 28, 2010)

I got my essay back from my academic literacies unit. I got 92%  giving my a HD for that unit. Strange really. To get 55% in one essay based unit, and 92% in another essay based unit. She's failed over half the class. I don't get it


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 28, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> I got my essay back from my academic literacies unit. I got 92%  giving my a HD for that unit. Strange really. To get 55% in one essay based unit, and 92% in another essay based unit. She's failed over half the class. I don't get it



you are ace and she is fallible!


my last evening teaching tonight


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 28, 2010)

Great mark Mgoit! 

Happy last teaching day Miss shelf.


----------



## Thora (Jun 28, 2010)

zenie said:


> Well got my final grades and passed my course with distinction.  Now I have to have a think as to whether I want to put myself through it all again next academic year or whather to do more practical courses.
> 
> Summer off sounds blissful.  I've got so much stuff to do that I've put off cos of study that I don't know if it'll be a summer off but it'll be fun!!



Congratulations zenie, wish I could have the bloody summer off though


----------



## zenie (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks all 



Thora said:


> Congratulations zenie, wish I could have the
> bloody summer off though


 
You've got rather more pressing things than study to do as well!!


----------



## beeboo (Jun 28, 2010)

Got my marks back for the last essays of my first year - one distinction and one slightly 'meh' mark - the person marking the second one it was an interesting essay but hadn't addressed issues of research methods.  Which OK, I'm doing a Masters in research methods but the we didn't cover research methods in the unit AT ALL and the only written guidance we'd had on the essay was "Review critically a piece of published research in terms of how it has approached questions of policy-making and politics"...well forgive me if I focused on the policy theory side of things. 


Anyway...summer off, nothing to worry about until September.  I've already signed up for a load of evening classes


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 28, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Great mark Mgoit!
> 
> Happy last teaching day Miss shelf.



thanks - now I am just worried that I have given my students enough guidance to pass!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 28, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> thanks - now I am just worried that I have given my students enough guidance to pass!



You care...that counts and means you have definately tried!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 28, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> You care...that counts and means you have definately tried!



yes i have tried - it's scary to now have to leave it to them

they are great students and I would like them to succeed

happy summer hols clever lot on here


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks peeps 

I spoke to one of the failures yesterday and it sounds as if a bunch of them are getting together to put in a complaint about the lecturer as she does seem to have been a little harsh.


----------



## toggle (Jun 29, 2010)

sulks.

i may be back here for half the summer,


----------



## little_legs (Jun 29, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> yes i have tried - it's scary to now have to leave it to them
> 
> they are great students and I would like them to succeed
> 
> happy summer hols clever lot on here



this is sweet man... i really hope that all teachers out there think/feel the way you do.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 29, 2010)

rutita1, did you do the presentation yet? did it go well? if you are yet to do it, go ace it, rutita1!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 29, 2010)

little_legs said:


> rutita1, did you do the presentation yet? did it go well? if you are yet to do it, go ace it, rutita1!



Thank you kind person!!!!! I did it already it already...it went very well.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 30, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Thank you kind person!!!!! I did it already it already...it went very well.



yay! well done, girl!


----------



## Riklet (Jun 30, 2010)

Got specific marks and feedback on two of the five essays I did.... two firsts!

The one I did on sustainable development/the environment and gendered implications etc, I got 78.  Really fucking pleased, clear first, and I think the highest mark I have got at uni so far.  Got 62% overall on the module due to not doing a 10% coursework and getting 58% on the Jan exam, but getting a 2-1 on it was surprise enough! "Excellent essay" apparently.

On my social theory one I did on Marcuse and Foucault, possibly my hardest module, my lecturer seems to have liked that 'un too... got given 75 and some good feedback, really chuffed.

Overall results on 6 modules i managed to get five 2-1s and a first, so really pleased with that, one less thing to worry about


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jun 30, 2010)

Good afternoon Essay Crew, hope all's well! Back into my assignments now after the birth of my daughter and a few complications that went with that  meaning I had to apply for Mit Circs.

Anyway, back into the swing of it now. Please help me with an assignment by voting in this poll: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=328323

Don't work too hard people and enjoy some of this sunshine! Cheers.


----------



## Thora (Jun 30, 2010)

So bloody hard to concentrate in the hot weather, especially as I'm currently staying at my parent's and having to work in their conservatory   I'm struggling to write anything coherent on lesbian parenthood and patriarchy.


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2010)

I got feedback on some stuff today. I got 87% 85% and 68%. The 68% and the comments that went with it have stuck and the rest hasn't.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 1, 2010)

Thora said:


> So bloody hard to concentrate in the hot weather, especially as I'm currently staying at my parent's and having to work in their conservatory   I'm struggling to write anything coherent on lesbian parenthood and patriarchy.



what's your title?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 1, 2010)

madzone said:


> I got feedback on some stuff today. I got 87% 85% and 68%. The 68% and the comments that went with it have stuck and the rest hasn't.



non of it is personal
some of it is down to personal choice by tutors
87% is 

68 is still a great pass


----------



## toggle (Jul 1, 2010)

madzone said:


> I got feedback on some stuff today. I got 87% 85% and 68%. The 68% and the comments that went with it have stuck and the rest hasn't.



i'm not supprised.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2010)

I got feedback for 2 essays today too.
All really positive. It's killing me not getting numerical marks though. 
Do I have a pass so far? A merit? A distinction? (doubtful) But still. The not knowing!
I'm so jealous of you all with your percentages.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 1, 2010)

Thora said:


> So bloody hard to concentrate in the hot weather, especially as I'm currently staying at my parent's and having to work in their conservatory   I'm struggling to write anything coherent on lesbian parenthood and patriarchy.



You are heavily pregnant, in a heterosexual relationship...I am not surprised you are finding it hard to get into the Lesbian, parenthood, partriarchy zone my dear!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 1, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I got feedback for 2 essays today too.
> All really positive. It's killing me not getting numerical marks though.
> Do I have a pass so far? A merit? A distinction? (doubtful) But still. The not knowing!
> I'm so jealous of you all with your percentages.



Positive feedback but not saying whether or not you have passed/achieved merit/distinction? That sucks!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2010)

It is rather like torture, yes.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 2, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> You are heavily pregnant, in a heterosexual relationship...I am not surprised you are finding it hard to get into the Lesbian, parenthood, partriarchy zone my dear!!!





I was thinking....

did you see the programme thora, last week, about fartherhood?  There was some interesting ideas on it about the effect of hormones on dads. And the effects of dads on their children.  Interesting stuff.

however, there was a real hetero normative slant to the programme  that implied our biology drove all our parenting- about how women picked men just like their dads and how men and women parented really differently.  eg mums talked about relationships, men set generic rules and boundaries

I would really have liked to have seen some research into single and lesbian parenting - do single mums sometimes do both of these functions?  do lesbian single parents do this? do coupled lesbian parents take on different roles

they discussed how girls raised in families where they didn't have a good relationship with their dad  had an eariler puberty because this would biologically prime them to go out looking for a male to mate with and protect them

what about societies where girls have late puberty (compared with the north/western/developed trend for earlier and earlier puberty based on food availability) and the culture arranges them v early marriages?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 2, 2010)

in other news

I still would like an urban75 conference and when I've moved house I'd be willing to organise it

I love hearing the ideas people have got here and I'd love to get people together to present short papers on their work and the creatives could organise us some practical experiential workshops?

any takers?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2010)

Good morning miss shelf.... I will be in although I suspect I will be learning rather than presenting.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 2, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Good morning miss shelf.... I will be in although I suspect I will be learning rather than presenting.





I have plans for you lady!  
you're one of the creative organisers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I have plans for you lady!
> you're one of the creative organisers



Well, that sounds cool


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 2, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Good morning miss shelf.... I will be in although I suspect I will be learning rather than presenting.



also I'd be really interested to hear about what you have learned


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> in other news
> 
> I still would like an urban75 conference and when I've moved house I'd be willing to organise it
> 
> ...



You can use the shed!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You can use the shed!



Will you provide refreshments Nanker?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Will you provide refreshments Nanker?



Erm, no.

I'm a really moody bastard. I'll skulk about muttering about intellectuals polluting the minds of good working class people, and sneering.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Erm, no.
> 
> I'm a really moody bastard.


 Well I don't really know about that but when I met you you did have quite a stern/scary look on your face. I didn't take it personally but filed it/you under _'take care with this one'_.




> I'll skulk about muttering about intellectuals polluting the minds of good working class people, and sneering.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 2, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Erm, no.
> 
> I'm a really moody bastard. I'll skulk about muttering about intellectuals polluting the minds of good working class people, and sneering.



you can write that into a paper

you love providing refreshments

and you can do a presentation about linking culturally diverse icons
eg morricone, patrick mcgoohan and damon albarn - go figure that one if you can


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> when I met you you did have quite a stern/scary look on your face. I didn't take it personally but filed it/you under _'take care with this one'_.



Everyone thinks that. It's a wise position to take.

I warm up eventually, but my initial position is cold disposition.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you can write that into a paper
> 
> you love providing refreshments
> 
> ...



Morricone scored (although he remained uncredited at the time) one of the later Spaghetti Westerns called A Genius, Two Partners and A Dupe, which starred Patrick McGoohan, who starred as the Murderer in Columbo more times than anyone else. Columbo was played by Peter Falk who starred as an angel in the Film Wings of Desire directed by Wim Wenders who also made a film called An American Friend starrring Dennis Hopper who later went on to guest on the Gorillaz song Fire Coming Out of the Monkey's Head composed by Damon Albarn.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2010)

Is this Nanker's specialist subject then? 

Impressive linkage! 

Definately need a presentation from you at the conference.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 2, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Morricone scored (although he remained uncredited at the time) one of the later Spaghetti Westerns called A Genius, Two Partners and A Dupe, which starred Patrick McGoohan, who starred as the Murderer in Columbo more times than anyone else. Columbo was played by Peter Falk who starred as an angel in the Film Wings of Desire directed by Wim Wenders who also made a film called An American Friend starrring Dennis Hopper who later went on to guest on the Gorillaz song Fire Coming Out of the Monkey's Head composed by Damon Albarn.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


>



I could probably get there with fewer links but I've been awake since 5am....and I'm tired.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 2, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I could probably get there with fewer links but I've been awake since 5am....and I'm tired.



I've made a thread about it here:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=328439


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Is this Nanker's specialist subject then?
> 
> Impressive linkage!
> 
> Definately need a presentation from you at the conference.



More an affliction than a specialism. Trivial shit sticks in my brain where real intellectual stuff should reside.

..but if you wanna chat about yakuza films or heroic bloodshed movies from hong kong and how this all links back to the french new wave, Italian Westerns, Metallica, Post Apolacyptic euro-trash cinema,jacobian tragedy, bbc2, Alex Cox and iggy pop then I'm yer man....


----------



## zenie (Jul 2, 2010)

Thora said:


> So bloody hard to concentrate in the hot weather, especially as I'm currently staying at my parent's and having to work in their conservatory  I'm struggling to write anything coherent on lesbian parenthood and patriarchy.


 
I read a study (although I don't know where so this may not be of much help) that said children raised by two lesbian mothers reported less dysfunction than those raised by hetro couples. Only in the past week or so and it's a recent US study. 



Miss-Shelf said:


> in other news
> 
> I still would like an urban75 conference and when I've moved house I'd be willing to organise it
> 
> ...



Sounds fun, I would like to listen, I don't know if people are particularly interested in Ethology tbh.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 2, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Morricone scored (although he remained uncredited at the time) one of the later Spaghetti Westerns called A Genius, Two Partners and A Dupe, which starred Patrick McGoohan, who starred as the Murderer in Columbo more times than anyone else. Columbo was played by Peter Falk who starred as an angel in the Film Wings of Desire directed by Wim Wenders who also made a film called An American Friend starrring Dennis Hopper who later went on to guest on the Gorillaz song Fire Coming Out of the Monkey's Head composed by Damon Albarn.




well well!!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 2, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Morricone scored (although he remained uncredited at the time) one of the later Spaghetti Westerns called A Genius, Two Partners and A Dupe, which starred Patrick McGoohan, who starred as the Murderer in Columbo more times than anyone else. Columbo was played by Peter Falk who starred as an angel in the Film Wings of Desire directed by Wim Wenders who also made a film called An American Friend starrring Dennis Hopper who later went on to guest on the Gorillaz song Fire Coming Out of the Monkey's Head composed by Damon Albarn.


----------



## crustychick (Jul 7, 2010)

hi gang - just dropped in to say that I just found out that I PASSED. got my results from my thesis today after handing in in Jan  but YAY, I passed, I passed, I passed, hooray!!!

thanks to the essay crew for helping me through those difficult hours/days/weeks....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 7, 2010)

crustychick said:


> hi gang - just dropped in to say that I just found out that I PASSED.



YAY!!! Well done!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 7, 2010)

crustychick said:


> hi gang - just dropped in to say that I just found out that I PASSED. got my results from my thesis today after handing in in Jan  but YAY, I passed, I passed, I passed, hooray!!!
> 
> thanks to the essay crew for helping me through those difficult hours/days/weeks....



hey well done
raises a glass


----------



## crustychick (Jul 7, 2010)

*chink*

cheers


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 7, 2010)

crustychick said:


> *chink*
> 
> cheers



will you present a paper at the urban75 conference?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 7, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> will you present a paper at the urban75 conference?



 Striking while the iron is hot....I like your style lady.


----------



## crustychick (Jul 7, 2010)

HAHA. sure thing


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 7, 2010)

Miss shelf 


I think you should post a list of contributors to this thread and their subject areas, this way even if the conference doesn't happen we can marvel and daydream about the glorious range it could be... 

Yes Nanker I know that sounds pretentious...it was supposed to. 


Still want to see that list though..


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 8, 2010)

there's 55 pages to trawl through

ok a start:

toggle studies some wide ranging topics including minning in cornwall
Madz makes interesting pieces of art
Rutita examines various types of pyschology and person centred councelling (vague I know)
Thora covers early childhood topics and lesbian parenting
zenie is an animal whisperer
crusty chick has finished but i forgot what
LDR is studying everything
someone else is studying climate change models(beeboo?)
many people seem to touch on Foucaults theories
violet panda (the younger not the older poster with a similar name) is going for a phd in.....?
red rose has a small cat next to her computer
roadkill knows a lot about a small section of marine history
hollis is very secretive about his study and it stops him walking on urban walks
pootle has something to do with policy
littlelegs is finished for the summer and I forgot what studies
loads of people are really clever


----------



## toggle (Jul 8, 2010)

> toggle studies some wide ranging topics including mining in cornwall



desperately trying to link in with the unions at the moment. if anyone can point me in the direction of a good place to start on the workers union, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 9, 2010)

have now trawled the entire thread

riklet - studies a wide range of topics from Camus to sustainable development
idioteque - tropical deforestation amongst other things
zoooo - linked kerouac and brandreth (as in giles)
little legs - i never found out but i knows she's off for the summer
smmudge - sociology of music?
divisive cotton - whatcha studying?
tatebud - psychology and research methods - teaching and phd
               volutary carbon offest?
da real spoon - I never found out
arts-junkie - don't know
zorra - dont know
cjohn - writes articles
silverfish - what?
gamma globulins - what?
boppity - what?
whoha - what?
invisible planet - what?
jonnyd1978 - children's achievement and he had a baby
beeboo - feminist approaches to breastfeeding amongst other topics
Moz131 - metropolitan police stop and search
chazegee - living at the seaside and cat poems
chip barm - health and social care
vintage paw NOt violent panda - colson whitehead and a phd
sam/phallocrat - is very clever and he can sing
tar1984 - family in society and addiction
magneze - what?
mk12 - solzhenistsyn
riggerboots - what?
articul8 - welfare cuts
miniGMgoit - employability skills and euthanasia - together?
bhamgeezer - what?
softybabe - what?
silver fish - disaster and dombrowsky
bob marleys dad - person centred v the world
wiskey - what?
fakeplasticgirl -what?

thats a lot of studying


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 9, 2010)

toggle said:


> desperately trying to link in with the unions at the moment. if anyone can point me in the direction of a good place to start on the workers union, I would be eternally grateful.



would guinevere2 have any pointers?


----------



## idioteque (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow nice directory Miss Shelf 

I'm doing an MSc in Global Environmental Change at KCL. I have a meeting with my dissertation supervisor tomorrow and I've done literally fuck all since I last saw him a month ago. I'm really embarassed and worried, and have no excuse for not getting on with it. It's due in September and I haven't started! I am made of fail 

I can has sympathies pls?

Oh and also, I have an essay due in on Thursday which I haven't started, and it's a big one, although I'm not too worried, it should be okay... hmm...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 9, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Wow nice directory Miss Shelf
> 
> I'm doing an MSc in Global Environmental Change at KCL. I have a meeting with my dissertation supervisor tomorrow and I've done literally fuck all since I last saw him a month ago. I'm really embarassed and worried, and have no excuse for not getting on with it. It's due in September and I haven't started! I am made of fail
> 
> I can has sympathies pls?



loads of sympathy

he gets paid whether you do the work or not - remember that

what time is your meeting?  can you do some thinking about it between now and then and at least go in with some notes to structure the discussion

he's seen it all before - worry and embarrassment just get in the way of your discussion

(easier said than done to ditch them though)

you've got more than a month - you can do it


----------



## idioteque (Jul 9, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> loads of sympathy
> 
> he gets paid whether you do the work or not - remember that
> 
> ...



Awww thankyou, I really do feel better now  Meeting is at 4, I'm meeting up with some friends from uni first (a bit inconvenient but I rarely get to see them) but I can definitely do some work on the train there.

Thanks for soothing me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 9, 2010)

Miss shelf...that is an impressive list, you rock! This one made me laugh out loud for some reason...



> zenie is an animal whisperer


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 9, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Wow nice directory Miss Shelf
> 
> I'm doing an MSc in Global Environmental Change at KCL. I have a meeting with my dissertation supervisor tomorrow and I've done literally fuck all since I last saw him a month ago. I'm really embarassed and worried, and have no excuse for not getting on with it. It's due in September and I haven't started! I am made of fail
> 
> ...



I can offer you sympathies ((((idoteque))))) but also a large dose of _get on with it young lady_. You are clearly an intelligent capable person who can do anything she wants.  Being embarrassed and worried might get you motivated I suppose...

Good luck with the coming essay and dissertation, although you seem to start the night before and get a distinction so maybe you don't really need any luck.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 9, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Good luck with the coming essay and dissertation, although you seem to start the night before and get a distinction so maybe you don't really need any luck.



withdraws sympathy for distinction students! (kidding)

re the directory -  maybe this thread needs  proper enrolment and signing up to modules -


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi all

I started an Open University degree in February. I want to specialise in English Language and Literature, but to begin with I have to do the General Arts course. I'm not sure why. Learning about the Art of Benin or Maria Callas' performance in _Tosca_ may be interesting, but if I'd wanted to do those subjects, I would have. I know it's a means to an end, but it seems a bit irrelevant, and I'm having trouble engaging with the course as a result.

I hadn't written an essay in 18 years, and I'm on number 5 now, which has to be in by Friday noon at the latest. As you can see I'm working hard at avoiding it. It's only 1500 words (500 done) which seems like really small beer to those of you doing massive dissertations but I'm finding it very hard to put what I know into what seems quite a regimented form. Ah well. I'm sure I'll get better.

Anyway, that's what I'm doing. Good luck with all your studies, everyone.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 13, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Hi all
> 
> I started an Open University degree in February. I want to specialise in English Language and Literature, but to begin with I have to do the General Arts course. I'm not sure why. Learning about the Art of Benin or Maria Callas' performance in _Tosca_ may be interesting, but if I'd wanted to do those subjects, I would have. I know it's a means to an end, but it seems a bit irrelevant, and I'm having trouble engaging with the course as a result.
> 
> ...



It's hard coming back to studying after a long break! But essay writing gets easier once you get back into the swing of it. Have you been given learning objectives or specific criteria that you have to discuss or prove you have knowledge of? If there's 3 or 4 of these, split your essay into little mini essays covering each bit. Then at the end add an introduction and a conclusion. Job done! I find that helps me by giving an achievable daily target of say, 500 words. 

Good luck!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 13, 2010)

jonnyd1978 said:


> It's hard coming back to studying after a long break! But essay writing gets easier once you get back into the swing of it. Have you been given learning objectives or specific criteria that you have to discuss or prove you have knowledge of? If there's 3 or 4 of these, split your essay into little mini essays covering each bit. Then at the end add an introduction and a conclusion. Job done! I find that helps me by giving an achievable daily target of say, 500 words.
> 
> Good luck!



Yeah, the guidelines are good. Each essay set has guidance notes giving strong hints about what to include. Sometimes it's been a bit confusing, but generally it's alright. I have a question to answer for Friday (1000 words) and the guide says not to come to a conclusion, just define the aspects of the question. I find this sort of thing hard...I always want to tie things up neatly with a flashy phrase or soundbite to hang the facts on. I was always told I had too much of a journalistic approach at school. 

The mini-essay thing is good advice, thanks! I'll come back and say how it went when I'm done.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 13, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> withdraws sympathy for distinction students! (kidding)
> 
> re the directory -  maybe this thread needs  proper enrolment and signing up to modules -



Hey, you are onto something. I was thinking the other day that the next thread should include introductions and what subject we are studying....this could be useful for more that one reason. I wouldn't want to confuse Zenie's animal whispering with beeboo's feminist approaches to breastfeeding amongst other topics for example  ....oh maybe they are the same thing?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 13, 2010)

oh God, the plagarism is endless in my students draft essays


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 13, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> oh God, the plagarism is endless in my students draft essays



Endless?  Or just sloppy referencing?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 13, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Endless?  Or just sloppy referencing?



well...they may not have meant to plagiarise  but they have lifted chunks without referencing which is technically plagiarism!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 13, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> well...they may not have meant to plagiarise  but they have lifted chunks without referencing which is technically plagiarism!



Yes it is  What will you do? What is the protocol where you work?


----------



## toggle (Jul 13, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> well...they may not have meant to plagiarise  but they have lifted chunks without referencing which is technically plagiarism!



I don't think there is any 'technically' about it. 

There are forms of plagiarism that are quite hard to avoid when you've read a lot on a subject, but paraphrasing from a source without attributing isn't one of those. At least that is what you see to be saying they are doing. unless it's directly quoting without referencing which is even more gormless.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 13, 2010)

toggle said:


> I don't think there is any 'technically' about it.
> 
> There are forms of plagiarism that are quite hard to avoid when you've read a lot on a subject, but paraphrasing from a source without attributing isn't one of those. At least that is what you see to be saying they are doing. unless it's directly quoting without referencing which is even more gormless.



 they probably didn't meant to plagiarise unless they just think I won't notice an abrubt change of style of writing


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 13, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes it is  What will you do? What is the protocol where you work?



well this is draft work so at this stage I am giving them the benefit of the doubt and making it clear this is what they've done and also I've given the source. Hopefully this will be enough. 

The more unintentional lapses are because they don't know how to reference or write well in their own words


----------



## toggle (Jul 15, 2010)

results of my cornish mining module.

essay 68%.

exam 76%-i knew i had passed, but was expecting somehting in the 50s, a worst mark rather than the best overall. 

I will definately be looking at doing this for my second year project.

and one of my heratage marks has been revised upwards, there is a 69% there, with the grades i got both in the low 60's


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2010)

Right, I've got 2 months to finish my masters dissertation (20-25,000 words). I've only a couple of thousand so far, but it's been pretty slow going getting my ideas on track. I made a breakthrough this week though, so I'm hoping things will get a little bit easier now. My supervisor is pestering me to arrange a meeting with him, but I don't wanna  I've felt less stressed this past couple of weeks having fucked off going into uni and staying at home to work at my own pace. I guess I'll have to though, just to appease him. 

"It'd be a good idea if we could have regular meetings from now on, Cat" *grumblegrumblearsebiscuits*


----------



## Hollis (Jul 20, 2010)

I've discovered another issue with this "studying" business.. whether it really is studying or an act approaching insanity.  I'm not sure its entirely healthy - up to 3 am last night doing keyword searches on a newspaper archive.  Fascinating stats though. oh yes.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 27, 2010)

So every other bugger is off on their "holies" getting a nice time..

Just me, pushing through, on the cutting edge of "knowledge".. I see.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## toggle (Jul 27, 2010)

Hollis said:


> I've discovered another issue with this "studying" business.. whether it really is studying or an act approaching insanity.  I'm not sure its entirely healthy - up to 3 am last night doing keyword searches on a newspaper archive.  Fascinating stats though. oh yes.


 
you and me both.

i' looking at cornish mining in the late 19th and first half of the 20th centuries. the newspapers are boring until about 1910, when they tsarted publishing more opinion pieces. the company correspondence is well sarky


----------



## zoooo (Jul 28, 2010)

Is it true that if I wanted to do a second MA, I would have to pay the same fee as foreign students? (ie about 4 times as much as a UK student.)


----------



## Hollis (Jul 28, 2010)

News to me.. This is the Equivalent Level Qualification thing I started a thread on that got no fuckin' replies a year back..   

However Birkbeck seem to be interpreting it seletively - so only some courses get the higher fees.  I dunno.

2nd MA.  Bad news.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd love to do a second MA, but there's no way on earth I could ever afford the higher fee.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 28, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Yeah, the guidelines are good. Each essay set has guidance notes giving strong hints about what to include. Sometimes it's been a bit confusing, but generally it's alright. I have a question to answer for Friday (1000 words) and the guide says not to come to a conclusion, just define the aspects of the question. I find this sort of thing hard...I always want to tie things up neatly with a flashy phrase or soundbite to hang the facts on. I was always told I had too much of a journalistic approach at school.
> 
> The mini-essay thing is good advice, thanks! I'll come back and say how it went when I'm done.



I tried it. Did the essay - got 85! My best yet. That's a bloody FIRST!

Magic. Don't feel so thick, now.


----------



## toggle (Jul 28, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I tried it. Did the essay - got 85! My best yet. That's a bloody FIRST!
> 
> Magic. Don't feel so thick, now.


 
nice


----------



## silverfish (Jul 28, 2010)

Just completely fucked out with my first MSc essay.

First essay in 20 years, attempted to research and complete it on a boat in the fucking arctic circle with fuck all WWW and minimal books.

Gave up and rushed off a pile of shit just to "clear the decks" for the next module. Handed it in as a definite fail but still painful to see the feedback.....

Now on second module, different location (colombia) same problems. with the addition of another essay and the looming threat of redoing the first.....

I may have to rethink my work/study relationship and take a year off and do it properly


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 28, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I tried it. Did the essay - got 85! My best yet. That's a bloody FIRST!
> 
> Magic. Don't feel so thick, now.


 
Brilliant, well done!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 28, 2010)

silverfish said:


> Just completely fucked out with my first MSc essay.
> 
> First essay in 20 years, attempted to research and complete it on a boat in the fucking arctic circle with fuck all WWW and minimal books.
> 
> ...



If properly means giving yourself access to appropriate resources, yes you will definately have too. Sorry to hear this though as doing a MSc whilst visiting the places you are sounds like heaven.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 29, 2010)

toggle said:


> you and me both.
> 
> i' looking at cornish mining in the late 19th and first half of the 20th centuries. the newspapers are boring until about 1910, when they tsarted publishing more opinion pieces. the company correspondence is well sarky



How are the tin mines?  The Appendix on 'Why this dissertation Aint Gonna Work' is coming along just great.. the rest is going okay..though I don't think I'll be making any great discoveries.. zzz. 

Are you reading the newspapers online or in the magnificant Colindale?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 29, 2010)

I am up to my eyes in preparations for the 2nd community party on Saturday. The good news is that all my hard work leading up to it has paid off and I have many of the neighbours/families/friends volunteering to help out in any way they can. I am a lot less stressed than I was the first time around and am sure Saturday will be fantastic. One more community development project to add to my portfolio and the chance to celebrate what we have achieved with the people in my local community. 

After this party though I am going to concentrate on my own preparations to return to study in September. The summer break has been busy but wonderful so far.


----------



## toggle (Aug 4, 2010)

since ti's unlikely my appeal will be through before the new work is due in, i'm working on the new topics. couldn't be bothered to put in more than i need for a pass. i can't get more than 40% on these, i need only 20% to pass the modules. I've whacked out half an essay in the last hour or so. I'll add some references to it later. should be done in another 3 hours. 

the second will be a bit harder, cause i loathe it all, but i should be able to work it fro the stack of books i have next to me. 8 hours work max. 

i have a 9am appt then i'm off to the library for the day again to do research.


----------



## toggle (Aug 4, 2010)

Hollis said:


> How are the tin mines?  The Appendix on 'Why this dissertation Aint Gonna Work' is coming along just great.. the rest is going okay..though I don't think I'll be making any great discoveries.. zzz.
> 
> Are you reading the newspapers online or in the magnificant Colindale?



readong stuff online. i'm also using the cornish studies library for the mining journal. i think the local museum has a newspaper archive as well. have to whinge at them for a while until they tell me what to go look at.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 4, 2010)

I got my exam results today by e-mail  Ok these are exams I should've been doing when I was like 17 but I am proud of my results.  I worked hard this past year.

http://imgur.com/Co6ZN.png


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 5, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I got my exam results today by e-mail  Ok these are exams I should've been doing when I was like 17 but I am proud of my results.  I worked hard this past year.
> 
> http://imgur.com/Co6ZN.png


 
Tar you rock! Well done mate...a lot of hard work went into that I know.


----------



## toggle (Aug 5, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> I got my exam results today by e-mail  Ok these are exams I should've been doing when I was like 17 but I am proud of my results.  I worked hard this past year.
> 
> http://imgur.com/Co6ZN.png


 
very nice.

so what is next?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm back at Uni now (week 3) and can I be fucked with it?
Nah!
I really have to muster up some enthusiasm sharpish as shit needs to get done.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Tar you rock! Well done mate...a lot of hard work went into that I know.


 


toggle said:


> very nice.
> 
> so what is next?



TY 

I've been accepted to the University of Glasgow for a Social Sciences course.  I had to defer the place to Sept 2011 so I have a year out before I start.  Means leaving Dundee though  but it's a chance to study at a great Uni, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 5, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> TY
> 
> I've been accepted to the University of Glasgow for a Social Sciences course.  I had to defer the place to Sept 2011 so I have a year out before I start.  Means leaving Dundee though  but it's a chance to study at a great Uni, I couldn't pass it up.


 
Cool Tar! 

What will you do with the year out? Travel? Work?


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Cool Tar!
> 
> What will you do with the year out? Travel? Work?



I deferred it because I have weekly hospital appts which will run way past the start of the term.  So I'm on ESA just now, can't look for a job or anything.  

Once I'm done with that I'll try to get a job so I can pay off my debts and save some money before I move.


----------



## toggle (Aug 6, 2010)

cool.

I finally found a book with some details, dates and references. and there was an old bloke in the library who pointed e in the direction of a list of references for the mines in the local papers, ti's not exhaustive, but ti's a good start. so instead of looking through books at random and flicking through papers of about the right dates, i have a list of about 60 papers and dates to check. 

only thing i have to do now is find out who has copies of half of them. it appears that cornwall had about 25 local weekly papers at one point.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 6, 2010)

You know you can do a newspaper search online on the british librairy to see what they've got - don't have to be a member etc.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2010)

I propose toggle receive a knighthood or something when they finish....Sounds hard work!


----------



## Zorra (Aug 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Right, I've got 2 months to finish my masters dissertation (20-25,000 words)


 
This  Mine (for an MSc in Development Management) has to be in on 15th October, the same day as my final exam for the other last module.  I haven't written any of it, I keep veering off course in terms of thought process, plus my son turned 1 yesterday and I don't have any childcare so have to study in the evenings. Too knackered from the last two years of this MSc to get excited about the thesis. Baaaaaaahumbug


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2010)

Zorra said:


> This  Mine (for an MSc in Development Management) has to be in on 15th October, the same day as my final exam for the other last module.  I haven't written any of it, I keep veering off course in terms of thought process, plus my son turned 1 yesterday and I don't have any childcare so have to study in the evenings. Too knackered from the last two years of this MSc to get excited about the thesis. Baaaaaaahumbug


 
Aw (((Zorra)))

Keeping that motivation is a bastard. My MRes has been over 2 years part time, and I'm desperate to get started on my PhD, so this dissertation is weighing around my neck like ... er ... something weighty  <-- see, I've lost all ability to form sentences 

Happy birthday to the wee fella though  And good luck with the work.


----------



## Zorra (Aug 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Keeping that motivation is a bastard.



So true! I started bribing myself with treats which meant the work got done but I put a stone on   I have been hoping that the near-the-end-ness will do it instead, but not as yet...  And I know what you mean, my sentence stringing together skills have gone out of the window too. Boo. Good luck with yours too!


----------



## Hollis (Aug 7, 2010)

Mine is due 1st October.  Seem to be on-target.. though I don't think I'll have too much time for revised 'drafts' - which I get the impression my supervisor would kind of like.. Weird process - kind of enjoying it, but looking forward to when its over and I can loaf about doing sweet nothin again..


----------



## toggle (Aug 7, 2010)

Hollis said:


> You know you can do a newspaper search online on the british librairy to see what they've got - don't have to be a member etc.


 
i can get most of what i need here i think, i found another collection this morning. librarian was out, but i got to look at soe of the 30's papers and found an interesting little article stating that the archive i was in had colelcted a lot of mining paperwork fro the cost book era. 

mining weekly is in redruth, royal cornwall gazette and west briton in truro, western daily mercury in plymouth, think the western morning news is in redruth as well. 

still need to track cornish times archive, british mining and mining world. former may be redruth and or liskeard. latter 2 are anyone's guess.


----------



## toggle (Aug 7, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I propose toggle receive a knighthood or something when they finish....Sounds hard work!


 
i'm hoping for a job................


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Aug 9, 2010)

Woop! Finally finished my year 2 assignments tonight! Proof read, referenced and half printed out. (Bleddy printer ran out of ink!) Will hand in tomorrow and then summer can start for real. Away with mrsD for our anniversary this week so all is good.
50% of the way through my course!


----------



## Hollis (Aug 10, 2010)

toggle said:


> i can get most of what i need here i think, i found another collection this morning. librarian was out, but i got to look at soe of the 30's papers and found an interesting little article stating that the archive i was in had colelcted a lot of mining paperwork fro the cost book era.
> 
> mining weekly is in redruth, royal cornwall gazette and west briton in truro, western daily mercury in plymouth, think the western morning news is in redruth as well.
> 
> still need to track cornish times archive, british mining and mining world. former may be redruth and or liskeard. latter 2 are anyone's guess.



I'm now in the slighty weird position that I've probably gone through about 60% of the "primary sources" but probably have enough info to write the thing - not sure the other 40% will make so much difference to my err, thesis or whatever you call it.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 12, 2010)

I have just blown myself away. 
I wrote a 14 page lab report on hair growth in 6 hours. Its not bad either. I'll go over it tomorrow and tidy up and get it in 2 weeks early


----------



## toggle (Aug 15, 2010)

does anyone have access to this?

The Decline and Fall of the Cost Book System in the Cornish Tin Mining Industry, 1895–1914
Gillian Burke; Peter Richardson
Business History, 1743-7938, Volume 23, Issue 1, 1981, Pages 4 – 18

i don't and i would quite like a look


----------



## mhendo (Aug 15, 2010)

toggle said:


> does anyone have access to this?
> 
> The Decline and Fall of the Cost Book System in the Cornish Tin Mining Industry, 1895–1914
> Gillian Burke; Peter Richardson
> ...


I have access. I've uploaded a copy of the article to my webspace.

Link


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 15, 2010)

got a two thousand word wrong un to hand in by wed.

everytime i think about it i feel guilt and dread and fear. studying's great, init.
on critical linguistic analysis for fucks sake!


----------



## toggle (Aug 15, 2010)

mhendo said:


> I have access. I've uploaded a copy of the article to my webspace.
> 
> Link


 
you're a star. thankyou


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh. Just seen this. My dad has a whole load of books on tin mining, some of them focused in Cornwall, all of them 1960s-1970s, as he used to be a kinda social scientific futurologist, with an interest in the sustainability of mining practices. IIRC, Cornwall and South America (copper) in particular.

Also, I'm 5 days off the deadline for submitting a 2nd year review.

About 200hrs of transcribing and analysis down (lol) not to mentoin several weeks' fieldwork, now just re-writing the complete arse of a job aka 'my first effort,' lol.


----------



## toggle (Aug 16, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Oh. Just seen this. My dad has a whole load of books on tin mining, some of them focused in Cornwall, all of them 1960s-1970s, as he used to be a kinda social scientific futurologist, with an interest in the sustainability of mining practices. IIRC, Cornwall and South America (copper) in particular.
> 
> .


kinda after the time i'm looking at. the mine i'm researching shut down in '47. i think there were only 2 working by the sixties. 



gl with the review


----------



## Kaye (Aug 16, 2010)

I've done 16k words draft of my essay on citizenship education, equality and democracy. Received great feedback on friday, and yet haven't been motivated to do anything since - due in 1st September.
I'm determined to 'finish' it this week as I have two other essays to do in order to get my masters (both 5k words)


----------



## Hollis (Aug 16, 2010)

How long did it take you to write 16k?

I'm figuring on a rate of about 2000 a day for 4 days, plus a rerewite of the literature review - plus other bollocks to get us up.past 12k - so 6 days all together.


----------



## toggle (Aug 19, 2010)

finished an essay last night, ti's crap, ti's under the word count, but i couldn't be arsed anyroe


----------



## toggle (Aug 25, 2010)

finished both and handed in.

now onto the research project


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2010)

Hollis said:


> How long did it take you to write 16k?
> 
> I'm figuring on a rate of about 2000 a day for 4 days, plus a rerewite of the literature review - plus other bollocks to get us up.past 12k - so 6 days all together.


 
I'm in no way advising you do this, but I wrote my 11K undergrad dissertation in 3 days. They were the worst 3 days of my academic life. All I'm saying is, it's possible. But don't do it. DON'T!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2010)

Ignoring my sage advice about not leaving things to the last minute up there ^^ I've got 3 weeks until my 20k MRes diss is due. I'm not much further than the last time I posted in here. I'm daft.

I'm a self-saboteur: I'm terrified I'll fail, or at least won't do really well, and so I leave everything to the last minute because then, if I do crap, it'll be because I left it to the last minute and not because I'm rubbish.  As it is, that tactic has tended to see me do well - but I wish it hadn't because it's given me the green light to carry on doing it. 

I've got a meeting with my supervisor tomorrow, and he wanted to see some drafted work. He hasn't seen anything yet, which pisses him off no end, but because I do the whole last minute thing means I don't draft, I just write.

Anyway, I've got a couple of thousand words or more, but they consist of 1000 intro to the author's work, 500 words on a particular theme, 300 on something else, 700 on another thing. They aren't a cohesive chunk, and their arguments don't flow together. There's no cement, if you like. Once the diss is written, half of what I already have will likely not even make it in. Because I don't draft, I find it hard to work on one bit and get anything that resembles a polished section - my mind works better when I start at the beginning and write through to the end. But because this is a bigger project (hell knows what I'll be like writing the 100k for my PhD) I've got to learn how to do that. I've left it a bit late though (see above).

Him indoors just suggested I whack a plan together to show my supervisor, and then just send the few little bits and bobs I've got, and swore that'd be enough. Because I don't show drafts I have utter fear that what I will show him won't be good enough. Draft to me means all there bar the proofing. I'm no where near that stage, even with a section or two.

Ugh. I hate it when my supervisor gives me his 'concerned' look. 

Anyway, I needed to type all that tripe (if not only because I wanted to procrastinate a while longer). Him indoors is coming back from the supermarket with cake. Maybe I'll take some to my supervisor tomorrow in lieu of work


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 26, 2010)

VP have some brackets (((())))

remember your supervisor is paid to take the hit of students not doing work even if it is frustrating

when I've had tutorials where I haven't got drafts I have gone in with a super duper plan so at least we've got something to talk about

procrastination and worry and self sabotage are sadly part of the process for lots of us

draft is what ever you've got - as long as you can live with someone writing all over it with corrections - better that than let those parts go?  hard to hear / read though.

one of my students said she wanted to get at least a C for her assignment - I asked her what she'd been getting - she said D's and E's.  I asked what her feedback had been and she said she never reads it because it's too upsetting. 

I suggested that she look at the feedback like rough and tumble play - give and take good humoured hands on feedback rather than someone taking a swipe at her (she thought i was a bit mad but she did humour me)

drafts come in many stages surely?

and do take cake

btw I am posting because I am putting off marking because I'm scared I won't do it properly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!( first time)


----------



## Hollis (Aug 26, 2010)

I knocked up a dissertation plan in work today.. I feel there is a great chapter strucure in their somewhere - but I cannot grasp it.. so I am working with an okay structure.. I have the points to make and the argument more or less sussed.  I just have the drugery of going back through the sources, selecting ones to use, bunging them in the right places etc. etc.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 26, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm in no way advising you do this, but I wrote my 11K undergrad dissertation in 3 days. They were the worst 3 days of my academic life. All I'm saying is, it's possible. But don't do it. DON'T!


 
Err was that just the writing?  You had done the research, right?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 27, 2010)

Argh!
Lab Report
2 Essays 
2 Forums
By Monday


----------



## toggle (Aug 27, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Argh!
> Lab Report
> 2 Essays
> 2 Forums
> By Monday



ouch


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Err was that just the writing?  You had done the research, right?


 
Most of it. Well, a lot of it. In fact, some of it I hadn't.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> VP have some brackets (((())))
> 
> remember your supervisor is paid to take the hit of students not doing work even if it is frustrating
> 
> ...


 
Thanks  Loads of really good advice.

I spent yesterday evening creating a detailed plan, it's just over 1,000 words. I've sent it to my supervisor so they'll be plenty for us to discuss. I feel a lot calmer today knowing I've got that plan now, and I can write to it. I'm pretty useless at making plans, but this one is rather good (if I do say so myself ). I've still got 3 weeks of intensive work ahead of me, but a huge wodge of stress has been removed now I know precisely what I have to achieve and how to achieve it.

Good luck with the marking! I start my PhD next month, and my supervisor made noises about trying to get me a couple of year 1 seminars to teach, budget permitting of course. I'd be utterly terrified, but I'm a masochist - I push myself to say yes to things I'm desperately afraid of. Could be one of the best experiences of my whole doctorate, that's how I'm approaching it


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 27, 2010)

toggle said:


> ouch


 
Yep, fucked it  

I am going to amaze myself this weekend.


----------



## toggle (Aug 27, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Yep, fucked it
> 
> I am going to amaze myself this weekend.


 
passes over extra large pot of coffee.


----------



## idioteque (Aug 28, 2010)

I've got 12,000 words to write for my MSc dissertation to hand in on the second- on Thursday. So far I am on 2,114.

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.

I was aiming for 2000 words a day (reasonable, right?) starting yesterday- but I only managed 1000 today and yesterday, so I'm behind schedule. I want so badly to meet my own targets, but I'm so tired I'm just staring at the screen as my eyes blur over. Was at work today and now I'm totally exhausted. I am still on the literature review, which I figure is the slowest part to write, right? Hopefully once I have it out of the way everything else will be a bit quicker to get written out.

Seriously, this fucking sucks.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 28, 2010)

Get some rest, is my advice, and get back at it when you feel sharper.  A dissertation sounds like a brutal undertaking but I'm sure you can do it.  Good luck!


----------



## idioteque (Aug 28, 2010)

I think you're right tar, I can't write any more in this state... Back to the grindstone tomorrow. At least 3000 words will be written. They WILL.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2010)

(((idioteque))) 

There's nothing worse than sitting staring at the computer screen, your eyes feel gritty, tired, your brain won't work, but you know you can't sack it off because it's got to get done. Worst feeling ever  

If you're stuck on a particular bit, or feeling drained of inspiration/motivation is it possible for you to put that section to one side and start writing one of the other bits that you find a bit more interesting? Then you can come back to the lit review once you're feeling a bit more peppy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2010)

I took a 1,000 word plan to my supervisor yesterday. He didn't do his concerned face  He thought it was very good, and he's being really supportive. Having written the plan I feel so much more confident of achieving everything. Still a ton to do in the next 3 weeks, but at least I can visualise it in manageable chunks.

He gave me a great piece of writing advice: if you're going to stop writing for the day, do so only when you know what the next sentence is going to be. So always stop writing before an easy bit. That'll make it all the more easy to get started writing again the next day.

I <3 Tim.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2010)

Also, I'm a member of Postgraduate Toolbox. They have some good articles and shorter pieces on all sorts of things, from procrastination (ironically, their procrastination thread on their forum is the busiest ) to managing your time. 

In a recent newsletter from them they suggested taking a 15-20 minute break for every hour of work you do. That might seem like a lot of breaks, but I guess that way your brain doesn't start to stew in its own juices. I plan on spending some of those breaks dancing around my living room like a twat - there's nothing like dancing to elevate the spirits.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2010)

Alternatively, you could spend those breaks posting on urban 

Although I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 28, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I've got 12,000 words to write for my MSc dissertation to hand in on the second- on Thursday. So far I am on 2,114.
> 
> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.
> 
> ...



some days you will only manage 500 or even have to spend the time trimming

other days you may write 40000

just depends on the flow

sometimes 500 carefully crafted words count for a lot

also that advice about only finishing when you know what's coming next is really valuable

I found that I was most productive when I wrote myself a next step plan when I was finishing for the day - really helped


----------



## Hollis (Aug 28, 2010)

Another strategy is to pretend its "really good fun" to write.. not sure if that works.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Aug 30, 2010)

When I'm finishing for the day/night I put my next steps, ideas or specific things I want to mention in capitals under the last paragraph then click save. The next time I open my document it jogs my memory and gets me back into it. I often do this halfway through typing someting too. You know when you think, oh, I must mention such and such a thingy.....I scroll to the bottom and add it to the list of words or short soundbites in capitals. Kind of works in a way to plan your essay too. You can look at your little notes and think, I'll do that bit then that bit which links to that bit then finish on that bit.....rambling now sorry! Works for me!


----------



## idioteque (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm in the vicinity of 6,000 words and the night is young. Literature review out of the way, now full steam ahead on the stuff that doesn't require me to go and find a reference every few sentences.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 30, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I'm in the vicinity of 6,000 words and the night is young. Literature review out of the way, now full steam ahead on the stuff that doesn't require me to go and find a reference every few sentences.


----------



## idioteque (Aug 31, 2010)

If anyone's interested I just hit a bit of a breakthrough in calculating the approximate number of streetlights in England: 4764068.51. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I think I'll round that up)

Now to work out how much money, energy and carbon could be saved if 25%, 50% and 75% of those were turned off between midnight and 05:30 every night...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 31, 2010)

idioteque said:


> If anyone's interested I just hit a bit of a breakthrough in calculating the approximate number of streetlights in England: 4764068.51.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 at the breakthrough
 at the calculations

most of 'em could be turned off - a coupla years ago the local residents group did some sort of walkabout in the area (we did have some dark streets were a lot of the lamps were out) they ended up putting loads of extra lamps on the little common and it really didn't need them - it's open land and people can see there way across it just fine

we should all be weaned off excessive lighting
it would be soothing


will this count as a focus group?


----------



## idioteque (Aug 31, 2010)

Definitely 

Yeah, domestic and street lighting is seriously excessive. It's bad because a) it's unnecessary carbon emissions at the power plants b) light at night can mess about with human sleep-wake cycles, and there's a massive body of literature detailing the increased susceptibility of shift workers to cancer, particularly breast cancer in women, as darkness is needed for the production of the hormone melatonin, which helps to fight against adenocarcinoma cancers c) it's rubbish for wildlife and makes baby turtles head inland instead of the sea and die  and c) it's a blatant waste of money, both on streetlights which are altogether unnecessary, and those which are just massively inefficient like 'globe' lights, which send most of their light upwards into the sky and make it look orange above towns and cities. 










^ evil.

I know that people associate better lighting with personal safety, but there's a big body of literature which says that it's all psychological and lighting doesn't have an effect on crime etc at all. Part-night streetlight switch-off schemes seems like a complete no-brainer, especially in this economic climate.

[/dissertation preaching]


----------



## idioteque (Aug 31, 2010)

I would really like to get about 6,000 words done today


----------



## Hollis (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I will be putting pen to paper later today.. just need to start.. I've been phaffing around constructing to the mother of all spreadsheets for 2 days now.. should make 'source finding' easy though.


----------



## idioteque (Sep 1, 2010)

Can anyone advise whether the 'things I should have done differently' section should come under my Results & Analysis or Discussion & Conclusions?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 1, 2010)

My book suggests the final 'Conclusions and Recommendations' section can include a heading on 'limitations' detailing how broadly your "research findings" can be used, problems with the research.  I guess the 'things you should have done differently' could be dressed us as 'exciting future avenues for further research'..


----------



## Hollis (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm actually really looking forward to writing the 'Recommendations' section, given that there's no fucking way I'm going to be the one doing them.  Hey ho.


----------



## idioteque (Sep 1, 2010)

Hollis said:


> My book suggests the final 'Conclusions and Recommendations' section can include a heading on 'limitations' detailing how broadly your "research findings" can be used, problems with the research.  I guess the 'things you should have done differently' could be dressed us as 'exciting future avenues for further research'..


 
That makes sense, thanks so much for that 

Let's just say there are plenty of 'opportunities for further research' with my study  I have _so_ much to write about in the limitations!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm almost there.. all ready exceeded the word count, but still have a conclusion and half a chapter to write..err + considerably pondering as to whether it really stacks up..


----------



## zoooo (Sep 4, 2010)

Handed in my MA dissertation yesterday.

Now I seriously have no idea what to do with myself!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 4, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Handed in my MA dissertation yesterday.
> 
> Now I seriously have no idea what to do with myself!


 
Another?  A guy on my course was on his 4th.. he's 78 years old and its a 'retirement hobby'.


----------



## pootle (Sep 4, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I've got 12,000 words to write for my MSc dissertation to hand in on the second- on Thursday. So far I am on 2,114.
> 
> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.
> 
> ...


 
Ha! My MSc dissertation is due on the 15th of this month...done shed loads of reading and note making and that, but only just starting typing/trying to tie it all together today.   I should have started this literally at the beginning of summer and it counts for 25% of my overall MSc!

So far have done 1000 out of a minimum 12,000, max 15,000 words.   At least I've done the introduction now, so I've got a clear idea of the structure and I've made notes/done reading for 2/3's of the main body, so fingers crossed I'll get it done....less faffing about on the internet would be a start!

GOOD LUCK IDIOTEQUE! What's your topic anyway?


----------



## pootle (Sep 4, 2010)

Oops. Just read the thread properly. 

Did you submit it on time idioteque?

I'm feeling a bit despondent after today's effort. 1000 words doesn't really seem like a decent output after being in library all day : (

Hopefully tomorrow will be a more productive day : / in the meantime I could murder a drink!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2010)

1000 words after a day in the library is very good going! Well done Poots. 

Hat off and salute to everyone still in the thick of the study ting...I will re-join you in a few short weeks... a mixture of excitement and dread


----------



## pootle (Sep 4, 2010)

You think that's ok? Really? That's made me feel a bit better : )

Considering the stuff I did today was sort of from scratch, hopefully tomorrow should be better cos I've done loads of reading and note making for that bit.


----------



## pootle (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, am also one of those feeling almost a bit worried about what I'm going to do with myself when I hand in my dissertation. My MSc had been a big part of my life for last 2 years!


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2010)

pootle said:


> Oh, am also one of those feeling almost a bit worried about what I'm going to do with myself when I hand in my dissertation


 
Party


----------



## Hollis (Sep 5, 2010)

pootle said:


> Oh, am also one of those feeling almost a bit worried about what I'm going to do with myself when I hand in my dissertation. My MSc had been a big part of my life for last 2 years!



Yes- you're not the only one..


----------



## softybabe (Sep 5, 2010)

pootle said:


> Oh, am also one of those feeling almost a bit worried about what I'm going to do with myself when I hand in my dissertation. My MSc had been a big part of my life for last 2 years!


 
pootle, take time to chillax   I know, easier said than done!

It's quite scary really....my courses are spaced out so I sometimes have two together which is quite hectic then hand in final essays or have the exams then nothing for a few months before I begin all over again.

I find myself at loose ends about what to do when I'm not studying and then worrying about starting again   I'm trying to talk myself out of doing a 3rd degree now


----------



## toggle (Sep 5, 2010)

consolidating my research project. 

step 1: print everything- done

step 2: examine 140 references from online newspapers. write proper reference, précis article, put into date order- done. it took 2 hours this morning to do the final 10 references and put the into date order.

step 3. examine printed photis. label prints and files. precis contents. ( 20 hours work probably

step 4. examine rest of docs and CRO

step 5 examine selected years at CSL

step 6. contact trevithick soc re photos and cost books


----------



## Hollis (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm now at the editing stage - bought a special red pen for the occasion.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2010)

Hollis said:


> I'm now at the editing stage - bought a special red pen for the occasion.


 
Go Hollis! Love the idea of the new red pen. It's a landmark occasion


----------



## toggle (Sep 8, 2010)

i've been on the stationary buying spree for the start of term. I just cant help myself


----------



## Hollis (Sep 10, 2010)

Zzzz.. another day of editing/revising.. still I guess its better than work.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2010)

I shan't worry anyone with the shockingly huge amount of writing I still have to do in order to successfully hand in my 20,000 word dissertation next friday.

*sobs*


----------



## toggle (Sep 10, 2010)

i have a meeting on monday with my project supervisor, i need to put at least 90% of this stuff together and then explain why i have some of this. Monday morning will be taken up with printing stuff for the meeting.


----------



## softybabe (Sep 10, 2010)

woop woop!!!  I've just sent off my final essay..........well for this course so my 3 month sabatical commences


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't quite believe it but I got everything in on time. I'm quite astonished to be honest. There was so much of it. I put it down to giving up smoking and therefore not have a procrastination excuse.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats to those of you who have finished. Bet it feels ace  Enjoy your free time.

I've still got so much to write. I had a panic a few days ago, at the sheer volume of writing I have to do, then promptly decided to stop worrying and also stopped doing work  I'm back at it now though, with a clear head and little stress. 5 days to go, and a horrific amount to write, but all I can do is plod on and get it done. No point getting in a tizz because it's not going to help get it done any quicker.

And neither is spending time on here. So buh-bye ... *waves*


----------



## softybabe (Sep 11, 2010)

(((PV)))  it will all come together in the end....I was struggling and then....it all clicked into place.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in Oz. I've just got to mid semester break. I still have the other half to go. Although thte second half of the semester is very low on big assignents. I just have loads of mini tests and a big exam that I'm going to start preparing for now.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 12, 2010)

I have identified a shortfall in my wordage.. so I have 300 words to write on the subject of "grief" in WW2.. then it is done.


----------



## toggle (Sep 12, 2010)

.


----------



## toggle (Sep 12, 2010)

typing up a reference list. thankfully, this is more about which of the local libraries the book/journal is in that getting it all perfectly formatted. I dont have a clue how to formally reference record office/reference library docments.

anyone?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 12, 2010)

You should google harvard refererencing to see what happens!

I have subsumed all my "primary sources" under Daily Express.. Daily Mirror etc. but I suspect this is wrong..


----------



## toggle (Sep 12, 2010)

Hollis said:


> You should google harvard refererencing to see what happens!
> 
> I have subsumed all my "primary sources" under Daily Express.. Daily Mirror etc. but I suspect this is wrong..



none of the reference guides i've looked at have managed to tell me.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 12, 2010)

Well.. my first draft has now been emailed off, so I have a 24 hours of freedom..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 12, 2010)

I've made some headway today. I've given myself tomorrow on section 1, tuesday on section 2, and wednesday on section 3. That gives me thursday for meltdowns and furious realisations that there's no way I'll finish on time  I've got material already for all of the sections, but nothing substantial, and not really in a decent, coherent order. I'd say in total I've got about 9,000 words. Approximately. Possibly. 

This is going to be some tight shit. Don't expect that come midweek I'm going to be sleeping much.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 12, 2010)

Also, I've got to tell you, I've been using Scrivener - a writing program for the Mac. It's really excellent. I've never been able to use any kind of resource or writing software before because they've never really gelled with how I work, but Scrivener is just (more or less) perfect. I'm not sure if there are windows equivalents, but if you get the chance it might be worth given them (or Scrivener if you have a Mac) a go. 

You set up a project, and then within that you can file all your research (importing pdfs of articles, notes you've made from books, webpages, audio files, etc.), and then there is the 'draft' section for your writing. It lets you split it up into manageable chunks, but the great thing is it's all there in front of you, all the time. You don't have to go into explorer/finder to bring up your directory and filter through your folders to find what you need because it keeps everything within the project. You can flick between things really quickly. You can compile various documents/files that are in your draft section into one document. You can tag things, label them with keywords, annotate, search within the whole project. You can use a split screen format so 2 things are open and visible and scrollable at the same time without resizing windows or tabs or worrying about things being hidden behind other things. And it exports your final draft to word or openoffice or whatever so you can go over a final draft for formatting and printing (although it does allow for formatting within Scrivener, and will export those settings, because of the difficulties in providing export formats for such a wide range of programs some things get lost in translation apparently).

I'm proselytizing, I know, but I've been totally won round by it. I was really sceptical at first, but it's excellent. It suits my haphazard, bitty approach to writing really well and helps me keep track of everything all together.

I'll shut up now and get some bloody work done


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm onto my first open uni essays. One on Cleopatra's relationship with Mark Anthony and one on Paul Cezanne.
I haven't done an essay in ten years. I have been struck by some kind of terror


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 13, 2010)

Not an essay but I have just completed my first day of my first placement! I feel so lucky to be partnered with a nice nurse. Its going to make this a lot easier.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 14, 2010)

My writing and presentation has improved over the last three years - I got firsts for my final four pieces of work (the double dissertation, an essay, and a report).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 14, 2010)

Big respect to all still working hard on this thread!!! 

Well done IP!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 14, 2010)

heinous - it is scary coming back to it after such a long break, but you'll soon get back into it. No one likes doing essays anyway (if anyone here says they do, Imma slap 'em ).

invisibleplanet - well done!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 14, 2010)

I had my meltdown yesterday. I always have one, at least this one happened with 4 days to go, instead of on the night before. Although, there's still plenty of time for another one yet 

Still so much to write. So little time. So little knowledge. So much shit.

*flails*


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 14, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I had my meltdown yesterday. I always have one, at least this one happened with 4 days to go, instead of on the night before. Although, there's still plenty of time for another one yet
> 
> Still so much to write. So little time. So little knowledge. So much shit.
> 
> *flails*


 
Keep on at it. 
I did, and I'm sorry to say I had to shut out alot of things to be able to do that, but just be single minded about it, nothing else matters apart from the essay!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 14, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Well done IP!


 


Vintage Paw said:


> invisibleplanet - well done!


 
Thanks for the praise, fellow-sufferers-in-academia!
It means alot to me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2010)

*flail*


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 15, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


> I'm onto my first open uni essays. One on Cleopatra's relationship with Mark Anthony and one on Paul Cezanne.
> I haven't done an essay in ten years. I have been struck by some kind of terror


 
Don't worry - it'll get easier. I hadn't written an essay in 23 years when I decided insanely to go to Uni and read for a BSc (which I have now, with Hons).


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 15, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> *flail*


 
Is this your dissy that you're flailing on? I saw you had 9k words, and wondered...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> Is this your dissy that you're flailing on? I saw you had 9k words, and wondered...


 
Yep, that's the one.

I've got about 15k now. Got to get it up to 20k (or thereabouts) by Friday. I've managed to wangle an extra hour and a half on the deadline though  

(We'll ignore for the moment that large chunks of that 15k need bridging together with extra writing, re-writing, editing, and polishing.) My supervisor seems more concerned with the number of pages it will be, rather than word count, so I'm throwing in a few diagrams for good measure, and plenty of white space between sections 

No sleep for VP for the next 2 days.

I'm not going to bed tonight until this 8k section is finished. I've got 4k atm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2010)

got my dissertation in fine


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2010)

How many you've done now??

I got the first draft back and now have to edit/revise - mainly stylistic stuff.. getting rid of the passive voice etc.  Not sure how much time to put into it tbh..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 15, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> Forgot my dissertation in Finland



hahaha


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 16, 2010)

On about 17k. Some of that (maybe 2k?) is going to have to be trashed. Still some to write from scratch today, and then the rest of the editing and polishing. Already knackered, don't know how an all-nighter tonight will be possible, but ho-hum. Formatting and contents and cover sheet, printing and binding can be done tomorrow morning, as it doesn't have to be in until 2.30pm.

Forced myself to bed last night for 11.30, but couldn't bloody sleep. Have probably had no more than 2 hours all told. Getting under way now. 

*dies*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 16, 2010)

Just been overcome by a wave of confidence, and I'm positive I can finish this bad boy before bedtime.

This confidence may wane as the day goes on.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 16, 2010)

Can we discuss the art of editing/revising.. the girl in work who does this recommends no more than an hour at a time, and break it up as much as possible - so lots of breaks okay.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 16, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Can we discuss the art of editing/revising.. the girl in work who does this recommends no more than an hour at a time, and break it up as much as possible - so lots of breaks okay.


 
I think that sounds about right. The same for writing, lots of breaks.

If you have the time, of course.

I've broken the 20,000 word barrier. Just got to finish tying this last 8k (ish) section together - needs a bit more writing. Then proofing it. Then about 400 words to add to my introduction. Then all I need to do is proof my other two sections, contents page, cover sheet, and formatting. I'm prepared to leave those last three until morning, but the proofing will be done before bed.

I'm bloody impressed by how much has gotten done this past week. And furious I, yet again, left it all to the last minute. 

Still, it's not over yet. Must plod on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 16, 2010)

I also managed to close my eyes for 45 minutes after tea earlier. I didn't sleep, but it did me the world of good. Refreshed my enthusiasm. Considering I didn't get more than 2 hours of sleep last night, I needed it. That lack of sleep last night is also why I absolutely cannot, in any way, do an all-nighter tonight.

This may be the first time in 3 years I'll make it to bed the night before a deadline. Bloody hell.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 16, 2010)

Pfft. Well there's still more to do tomorrow than I'd have liked, but I'm totally spent, and have put off sleep for far too long already. So to bed.

Here's hoping *crosses everything* fresh eyes will help me blitz the last few (I hope they're just a few, I'm telling myself they're only a few) bits tomorrow morning. I need the extra 400 words in my introduction, then a quick intro and conclusion to one of the chapters. That's all the writing done then. After that, hopefully the formatting won't take too long. 

*snore*


----------



## zoooo (Sep 17, 2010)

Good luck Vintage!
That's almost exactly what I did two weeks ago with mine.

I would love to know what it is about all of us that makes us leave it till the last minute. It can't just be laziness.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Sep 17, 2010)

I think the problem is that you often get too much time! You always feel as if the deadline is months away, then weeks away, plenty of time! You convince yourself that you're mentally putting it together and it will virtually write itself when you actually sit down to write it. Then you realise with a week to go you're fucked!

Well I start year 3 of 4 next week and it will all be different this time. I'm sure I said that last year mind.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 18, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Good luck Vintage!
> That's almost exactly what I did two weeks ago with mine.
> 
> I would love to know what it is about all of us that makes us leave it till the last minute. It can't just be laziness.



Thanks so much  We're all masochists, blatantly. 



jonnyd1978 said:


> I think the problem is that you often get too much time! You always feel as if the deadline is months away, then weeks away, plenty of time! You convince yourself that you're mentally putting it together and it will virtually write itself when you actually sit down to write it. Then you realise with a week to go you're fucked!
> 
> Well I start year 3 of 4 next week and it will all be different this time. I'm sure I said that last year mind.


 
Yep, this might well be one of the reasons. And yet, there are those who manage to work at a steady pace throughout. Bastards  

I know one of my problems is that I self-sabotage. I'm crippled with doubt that I'm shit, and don't deserve the marks I get, and I'm worried I'll do really badly, so if I leave it to the last minute and then do badly it'll be because I left it to the last minute, and not because I'm actually just rubbish.  What a twat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I managed to get it in on time. Just over 20k in the end, something like 20, 590  Now come the inevitable feelings of anti-climax, fear that what I submitted was shit, and start of a sore throat.

I have an entire week off, and then I start the PhD. 

Good luck to all those still working on stuff. The best tip I have for those mammoth writing sessions is, even if you think you can't afford to take a break, take one anyway. If your brain stalls, and you find yourself just staring at the computer screen, get up, move away, and do something else, maybe nap, for at least 45 minutes. Then, hopefully, when you get back to it you'll have a renewed vigour


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 18, 2010)

Bloody well done VP...I felt my blood pressure rising whilst reading that!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done VP!

I get the 'crippled with doubt that I'm shit' too - everything you said ^^ I get. 
I spend ages and ages reading papers - more than anyone else on my course, apparently. 
Wish I could shake the doubts - I know I'm a solid high 2:1 student on a bad day, and on a good day I get firsts. 
I don't know why I get it 
Maybe something to do with other peoples' expectations of me. I nearly wet myself when one of my lecturers said I was in line for a first. A failed exam and some bad marks from last year meant I wouldn't get that though...I get very stressed over exams too, but did quite well in my finals. 

Anyway - I've got my BSc (Hons) - I've scheduled a few weeks off to sort the house & garden out, and then out job hunting ... then maybe PGCE or MA/MSc, not sure yet.


----------



## Zorra (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done IP and VP 

Still in interminable MSc dissertation hell here - deadline is October 15th but I don't have any childcare for my baby so I can only work on it after he goes to bed  This means I spend all day obsessing about it then sit down at about 8pm and am too shattered/confused by thoughts to get anywhere. I have to stay more focused I think - seem to keep wandering off on tangents, which I don't have the time for and are totally unhelpful... Maybe I should stop writing and re-plan it?

And good luck to everyone starting back on courses this week x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well, I managed to get it in on time.


 
You are amazing. Well done!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 18, 2010)

Zorra said:


> Well done IP and VP
> 
> Still in interminable MSc dissertation hell here - deadline is October 15th but I don't have any childcare for my baby so I can only work on it after he goes to bed  This means I spend all day obsessing about it then sit down at about 8pm and am too shattered/confused by thoughts to get anywhere. I have to stay more focused I think - seem to keep wandering off on tangents, which I don't have the time for and are totally unhelpful... Maybe I should stop writing and re-plan it?
> 
> And good luck to everyone starting back on courses this week x


 

Cheers, Zorra! 
Yes, replan. 

My dissertation & research was very well planned - I knew what I had to write for each chapter. I gave each chapter word limits. I split each chapter into sections, again, with word limits. I wrote down which points I wanted to make in all chapters bar the write up & concluding discussion. 
The research write up was easy as I kept notes as I was in the act of making the research. 
I gave myself absolute free reign for the concluding discussion, which was the last piece I wrote.
I barely deviated from the plan in the preceding chapters, and without the plan, I would have forgotten my research aims & objectives & gone off on a tangent. 

I found I needed more drawings than I'd originally planned for, to illustrate my findings more thoroughly, and that took more time than I'd originally allowed for. 
I received a first for it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 19, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> Bloody well done VP...I felt my blood pressure rising whilst reading that!



You and me both. Thanks!



invisibleplanet said:


> Well done VP!
> 
> I get the 'crippled with doubt that I'm shit' too - everything you said ^^ I get.
> I spend ages and ages reading papers - more than anyone else on my course, apparently.
> ...



I think sometimes it would be easier if we were actually shit. Maybe then we wouldn't worry so much  And thanks, and congrats to you too!



Zorra said:


> Well done IP and VP
> 
> Still in interminable MSc dissertation hell here - deadline is October 15th but I don't have any childcare for my baby so I can only work on it after he goes to bed  This means I spend all day obsessing about it then sit down at about 8pm and am too shattered/confused by thoughts to get anywhere. I have to stay more focused I think - seem to keep wandering off on tangents, which I don't have the time for and are totally unhelpful... Maybe I should stop writing and re-plan it?
> 
> And good luck to everyone starting back on courses this week x



Thank you.

Yes, have a go at another plan. I found having a last minute (3 weeks before the end) new plan invaluable. It helps keep you on track, because the writing process inevitably changes how you originally thought things were going to go. And setting small targets is always good. Good luck x



Rutita1 said:


> You are amazing. Well done!


 
Thanks! Not so sure about the amazing bit, more amazed heh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 20, 2010)

Had an email from my supervisor this morning that suggests he has forgotten the deadline was last Friday and thinks I'm still working on my dissertation. He wished me luck with the rest of my work and said he looks forward to reading it soon.

>.<


----------



## Hollis (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes - these supervisors are are on the ball. When I met mine after 1/2 hours discussions she asked if I'd managed to get up to 20,000 words yet, err, which was abit worrying as the course handbook said 12,000.. Fortunately she was wrong.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2010)

It doesn't matter how many meetings I have with my supervisor, and how many times I set out certain things for him, he'll still ask me the same questions next time, with that look of bemused befuddlement on his face. They've made him undergraduate programme director this year as well. Last year he was on sabbatical (mostly) to finish writing his book. Despite less administrative and academic responsibilities, he still had very little idea what was going on with his supervisees. And he didn't finish the book. Now he's back teaching, is programme director, and has a couple of extra PhD students, AND is still working toward finishing his book, I shudder to think what he's going to be like once the semester gets underway.


----------



## toggle (Sep 23, 2010)

I've ust looked at my reading list for next year and it looks like a nightmare. i don't think there are enough hours in the day, even for me with my insomnia

my timetable also shows us having 2  sessions of 3 hours each back to back without a break on tuesdays, i've offered to throw one of my patented hissy fits at the first session to try to get that altered


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2010)

HOw many of you guys have asked for things to be remarked before?

The situation is, on the transcript for my first year Modules it looks like this..

M1. 83
M2. 80- this mark being awarded from 83/68 which were the marks for 2 different assignments for this module
M3. 66- this mark being  awarded from 60/69/72 which were the marks for 3 different assignments for this module
M4. 69

Now...if I asked for the last module's assignment to be remarked and I was awarded even 1% higher I would get a First for the year...Would you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2010)

toggle said:


> a
> 
> my timetable also shows us having 2  sessions of 3 hours each back to back without a break on tuesdays, i've offered to throw one of my patented hissy fits at the first session to try to get that altered


 
If I were on your course with you I would throw a blue fit in support too!!!


----------



## toggle (Sep 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> HOw many of you guys have asked for things to be remarked before?
> 
> The situation is, on the transcript for my first year Modules it looks like this..
> 
> ...


 
yes. if it was that close


----------



## toggle (Sep 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> If I were on your course with you I would throw a blue fit in support too!!!


 
Thanks for the offer, but from what i've been told i don't need the assistance.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> HOw many of you guys have asked for things to be remarked before?
> 
> The situation is, on the transcript for my first year Modules it looks like this..
> 
> ...


 
Definitely worth asking. 

Don't know what their marking policy is, but I know on my course they never give out 70%, but 69 or 71. Something about it giving a clearer signal about whether it's first material or not. Presumably that's the same for 60 and 50 and 40, but they do give 80s and 90s (and presumably 30s and 20s and 10s, poor souls). Also, when it's that close they tend to confer between 1st and 2nd marker to make sure they both agree they've fallen on the right side of the divide.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2010)

You know I think I have a good chance here considering the tutors are marking under new guidelines for the first time this year after many years marking under their own guidelines...the course is now accreditated by UEL so significant changes had to be made to the programme to meet their marking criteria  and this includes _how_ the tutors mark the work. I also know because of the nature of the course that this year has been really heavy for both of them with an ofsted visit and pressures because of the threat of job cuts and redundancies in the department.

I know they had to produce samples to the Uni moderator (3 marker) but I have no idea if my work was included in those....worth a punt I reckon, I know how much work I put in this year....also, if I don't ask, I won't get.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 24, 2010)

Interesting.. how much time did people put into 'revising/editing' their dissertation type things??   I'm finding this almost as much of a pain as writing the thing.. the more I look at it the more critical I become.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2010)

For me Hollis the revision/editing part is just as if not more important as the writing part...I take my time with editting, I think it's really important. There is a limit though and I think that things can be over-edited, i.e do too much editting and you can ruin the piece...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2010)

Placement application questions include:

What do you consider to be the main causes of violence and abuse in society?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not the person to ask on that one  I edit as I write, but that's because I leave the writing until the last minute. This is something I really, really need to work on over the next few months. I'll have my progression panel in 9 months, for which, among other things, I have to produce 8000 words of thesis. I'm using it as a test, to get used to working in a more efficient manner.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 24, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> For me Hollis the revision/editing part is just as if not more important as the writing part...I take my time with editting, I think it's really important. There is a limit though and I think that things can be over-edited, i.e do too much editting and you can ruin the piece...



Yes - you have the advantage of knowing a thing or two about English.. I've been on a crash course on sentence construction this week - or getting rid of pointless words/clauses.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Sep 24, 2010)

Interesting on this thread that some get marks of 80+. My course (under grad) has a realistic maximum mark of 80% as the marking criteria states that anything above this would have to be a completely new and original concept which of course would have to be rigorously critically analysed. I've had 2, 70% marks in the last academic year which I was completely chuffed to bits with!
What do you have to do to get a first? Some people say you need to average over 70% but some say that you need to be in the top percentage of your cohort. I'm currently averaging at about 64%.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 28, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Interesting.. how much time did people put into 'revising/editing' their dissertation type things??   I'm finding this almost as much of a pain as writing the thing.. the more I look at it the more critical I become.


 
I spent some time doing this because it was something I never factored in in my other assignments and I was determined to turn in one piece of work that I was proud of and that wasn't marred by avoidable errors

I also knew that I wanted the work to have an afterlife and would either use it for further research, take it to PhD level (eventually) or teach from it so that spurred me to produce professional work

the process was hard to live with though - I wanted it to be over and didn't want to have it picked apart anymore

it was worth it - it has flaws but I know it was the best I could do in the time i had - I'm proud of it and got a good mark and have had work on the strength of it (not arsed about the PhD though)


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2010)

Some googling on 'use of tenses' has made things abit easier.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 28, 2010)

jonnyd1978 said:


> Interesting on this thread that some get marks of 80+. My course (under grad) has a realistic maximum mark of 80% as the marking criteria states that anything above this would have to be a completely new and original concept which of course would have to be rigorously critically analysed. I've had 2, 70% marks in the last academic year which I was completely chuffed to bits with!
> What do you have to do to get a first? Some people say you need to average over 70% but some say that you need to be in the top percentage of your cohort. I'm currently averaging at about 64%.



To get a first (for starters) , you will need: to have perfect spelling, grammar, and presentation, so last minute print-outs of your work won't give you the time needed to read, re-read and make the necessary edits; you will need to ensure you communicate what YOU think about whatever it is you're writing the essay on; you will also need to make original observations, which you can back up with evidence; you will need to have read around your subject, not just the papers/books on your reading list.  

You should have received guidelines on the marking criteria, so aim for the criteria given for the 70% and above marks. Listen very carefully to the feedback you are given when your marked essay is returned, and show you've taken that advice on board for your next essay.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 28, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Some googling on 'use of tenses' has made things abit easier.


 
I used to be mixing mine 
(see what I did there?)

When it was pointed out to me, I made a concerted effort not to mix tenses. 
I also had to re-learn conditional tenses, as my conclusions rested upon the ability to present older research and re-interpret that in the light of new evidence.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm still confused to be honest.  I've googled something that says findings should be reported in the past, and discussion in the present.. however I'm finding a grey area between 'findings' and 'discussion' where it's difficult to decide.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 28, 2010)

What's your field, Hollis?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2010)

History, and the supervisor has said to use the past.

However I have problems e.g. 

Discourse is useful in explaining blah, blah, 

versus

Discourse was useful in explaining.. 

Or:

Discourse amplifies these events in news reporting

v
Discourse amplified these events in news reporing..

i.e. its when I move away from directly reporting "facts" that I get confused.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2010)

jonnyd1978 said:


> Interesting on this thread that some get marks of 80+. My course (under grad) has a realistic maximum mark of 80% as the marking criteria states that anything above this would have to be a completely new and original concept which of course would have to be rigorously critically analysed. I've had 2, 70% marks in the last academic year which I was completely chuffed to bits with!
> What do you have to do to get a first? Some people say you need to average over 70% but some say that you need to be in the top percentage of your cohort. I'm currently averaging at about 64%.


 


invisibleplanet said:


> To get a first (for starters) , you will need: to have perfect spelling, grammar, and presentation, so last minute print-outs of your work won't give you the time needed to read, re-read and make the necessary edits; you will need to ensure you communicate what YOU think about whatever it is you're writing the essay on; you will also need to make original observations, which you can back up with evidence; you will need to have read around your subject, not just the papers/books on your reading list.
> 
> You should have received guidelines on the marking criteria, so aim for the criteria given for the 70% and above marks. Listen very carefully to the feedback you are given when your marked essay is returned, and show you've taken that advice on board for your next essay.



Everything invisibleplanet says is right. It seems like you were asking if you could get under 70% and still come out with a first. No, you won't (unless your uni is very weird). 40-49=3rd; 50-59=2:2; 60-69=2:1; 70+=1st (For undergraduate; those boundaries shift somewhat at postgrad level, where, in my case, it was 50-69=Pass and 70+=Distinction).

Now, perhaps your uni does have a different system in place, but since final year work can often be externally marked I would expect them to stick to a nationally-recognised grading system. 

At undergraduate level complete originality isn't strictly necessary, but as ip says, you must demonstrate you understand the material, have read extensively, and make an argument that engages with current debates. Where it should be original is in that it shouldn't be a rehash of other people's arguments and findings, but you should have your own argument and augment it with reference to the wider field. Once you're a postgrad then complete originality is essential.

Bear in mind it can be hit and miss within departments too. When I started a law degree in 1996 we were told to not expect a first because the department simply didn't give them out. Harsh stuff. Grandstanding, probably, since I got a couple of firsts (before I switched courses - law is evil ). New university, new subject, new department and firsts are more common and given when students merit them. It isn't in the university's interests to not give you a first if you deserve one - departments are target driven (to an extent) and firsts look good on their audit reports. 

So if you're not getting firsts you really need to speak to your tutors, get comprehensive feedback, don't just read the feedback on your essays but make appointments to discuss them too. Ask what you could do to improve, what would have made that particular essay a first, and then address that. It might be as simple as presentation (spelling, referencing etc.), or it might be because of the content of your arguments. 

If you're following all the feedback and advice you're being given and still falling short all I can say is don't get disheartened and keep trying. Keep making those appointments, keep asking why, and think about the differences between those essays that did get 70+ and those that didn't. Depending on what you want to do after your degree, a 2:1 isn't a bad thing, it's still a good degree. You'll be able to go into postgrad education with a 2:1, although funding opportunities may be closed off to you. And for many employers where further specialisation isn't required, often having completed a degree course and not only just scraped a pass demonstrates you've picked up the transferable skills they're looking for. All is not lost


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2010)

Incidentally, on the subject of degree classification, postgrad courses and funding: when looking at past projects that were funded by the AHRC on their website I have seen a few people who only got a 2:2 in their degree get funding ! Why is a complete mystery to me.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies on what will merit a first! I'm not particularly looking to do further study after my degree but would like as high a mark as I can get for pride really! It will be helpful in the career too ( I hope). I'm doing a teaching degree to teach primary school so I would hope they take into account the level of your degree. The thing is though that once the course is finished, if you've passed you're qualified to teach the kids of the next generations. That's if you have an average of 75, 65, 55, 45 or even scrape through with 40%! And trust me, there are lots of students scraping through this degree that will be teaching your kids in 2 years time, full time. 

*SIDE ISSUE*
We enrolled last week and there were a load of last year's assignments marked and ready for the students to pick up after enrolling. Not all tutors had hidden the marks on the front page so when flicking through looking for my own I noticed lots of other people's marks. I was shocked to see lots of marks at exactly 40%. (The lowest possible pass mark for our course) It made me wonder...were they really 40% or dare they not fail too many of the cohort? It would surely look bad on their recruitement policy not to mention their teaching if so many students failed! I know lots of fellow students on my course who literally don't start assignments until the day before it's due. Now I know that we all test deadlines to the limits at times and are printing out on the morning it's due in but some do this for every assignment. Surely the tutors marking can notice? 

As a mature student when I started my course, I must say I was very shocked to find out how easy a degree can be if you only care about _just_ passing. But of course if the institutions failed too many people then they wouldn't have the income from those people to carry on the course. So that's why I think borderline/shit students get passes when they're probaly not deserved. This might be ok in some industries, they might look to your degree level before employing you. In teaching, you graduate, attain QTS (Qualified Teacher Status) and you're away!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 29, 2010)

Re: Open University end-of-course assignments.

Anyone know what happens if you fuck it up, i.e. totally misunderstand the question and give a coherent, well-written essay that is nevertheless not what they asked for?

I.E. I'm panicking like fuck, and I don't know what happens if I fail this assignment - do I get to do it again, or have I blown the whole course?

ETA Just had a reply from my tutor who's said "Calm down - it'll be fine - fuller answer to follow". So I guess I can stop shitting bricks for now.


----------



## whoha (Sep 29, 2010)

If the deadline has not passed can you re submit?
If i remember correctly your course result is equally weighted and  based on all your marks . So , so long as youve had reasonable marks in previous assignments it wont be a total disaster.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you fail an essay you can do it again but the mark will be capped at the pass mark. (Usually 40 %)


----------



## Hollis (Sep 30, 2010)

I finally submitted.. with 15 minutes spare.  The issue of tenses can go to the grave..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2010)

Hollis said:


> I finally submitted.. with 15 minutes spare.  The issue of tenses can go to the grave..



Waheyyy!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2010)

jonnyd1978 said:


> If you fail an essay you can do it again but the mark will be capped at the pass mark. (Usually 40 %)


 
On my course, re-submission means you can only pass second time.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Oct 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> On my course, re-submission means you can only pass second time.


 
Yes, that's the same as what I said. So even if you're second piece of work is worth 75% the maximum mark it can get is 40%.


----------



## toggle (Oct 1, 2010)

jonnyd1978 said:


> Yes, that's the same as what I said. So even if you're second piece of work is worth 75% the maximum mark it can get is 40%.


 
this is why i only did the minium on my resubmits.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Waheyyy!!!!



Yes - I is feeling slightly lost now.. maybe I should go and sit in the British Library tomorrow, just for kicks like.


----------



## toggle (Oct 2, 2010)

I've just been told i'm lazy, because all I ever seem to do is read. 

i'm doing a history degree ffs


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 2, 2010)

toggle said:


> I've just been told i'm lazy, because all I ever seem to do is read.
> 
> i'm doing a history degree ffs


 
I hope you replied with "and you're an intellectually stunted moron because you never seem to read" 

Well done Hollis, it'll take a while to wind down and be able to enjoy your time again!


----------



## Hollis (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes - even the HR manager in work was telling me to chill out!

Interestin' experience.. I think it'll be a long time before I dare look at the dissertation now..


----------



## toggle (Oct 2, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I hope you replied with "and you're an intellectually stunted moron because you never seem to read"
> 
> !



unless it is the torygraph.

it is apparently wrong that i read when i can't sleep as well. insomnia can be cured by lying in bed and doing nothing in his world.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe listen to afew Fairport Convention albums?  Does the trick with me..


----------



## toggle (Oct 2, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Maybe listen to afew Fairport Convention albums?  Does the trick with me..


 
listening to him would probably work better


----------



## mhendo (Oct 2, 2010)

toggle said:


> I've just been told i'm lazy, because all I ever seem to do is read.
> 
> i'm doing a history degree ffs


I wish i had more people like you in my classes.

I teach history to undergraduate university students here in the US, and getting them to reading anything is like getting blood from a stone. Most of them are simply not interested in spending time reading historical books and articles and primary sources, and would prefer that i just lecture for the whole time and present them with "the answers" that they will need to know on the test. It's very depressing.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah but its nice knowing "the facts".


----------



## toggle (Oct 2, 2010)

it's even more fun when you've read enough to start to make them up yourself


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm 1 1/2 weeks into my PhD. So far it's mainly consisted of achingly dull inductions (with name badges). Or I've been recruiting and inducting undergrads to staff the departmental library. Every day this week is full of me sitting there going through the software with them, how to use the catalogue, how to lend books and articles. I'm not sure my voice can handle another 2 days of it. I don't know how teachers do it, tbh.

I have my 1st proper meeting with my supervisor next week, where we'll make a plan of what I'll be reading, and sort out a rough trajectory for the next few months. I'm also organising a series of presentation skills workshops (which will act as my research credits for the year), and a humanities postgrad reading group. 

I've gone from an utterly stationary summer sat in front of the computer either writing my dissertation or avoiding writing my dissertation, to suddenly having to be in a million different places every day, and somehow having to think about fitting in some reading for my thesis around it all. Bit of a shock to the old system, I can tell you. Plus, being back at uni isn't doing my digestive system much good (even though my diet hasn't changed at all).


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not sure my voice can handle another 2 days of it. I don't know how teachers do it, tbh.
> 
> .


 
they/we build up stamina for it - when you've had a break from it for a while it takes its toll.  It's v tiring at first


----------



## toggle (Oct 8, 2010)

main tutor is off and we are on to make work stuff.

presentaztion on a major cornish historian, who decided he didn't like the cornish that mych after he coudln't get elected to parliament. she pretty much told me to shut up when I mentioned he had a reputation for being an extremely pro english, described by many as an appologist and placing all blame onto the cornish for any fuck ups in cornwall rather than onto the outsiders who were running the show and creaming off the profits.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2010)

toggle said:


> I've just been told i'm lazy, because all I ever seem to do is read.
> 
> i'm doing a history degree ffs


 
when i started my history degree we were told that on top of the six or so taught hours we should be doing about 40 hours a week study.


----------



## toggle (Oct 8, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> when i started my history degree we were told that on top of the six or so taught hours we should be doing about 40 hours a week study.


 
I've been given figures that vary between 30 hours and 90.

I don't sleep much most of the time, get to sleep about 2-3am, up a 7 most days. rarely do less than 8 hours every day, often it's over 12. I've done 8 hours already today, i'll read from when the kids go to sleep until i do.


----------



## mhendo (Oct 8, 2010)

toggle said:


> I've been given figures that vary between 30 hours and 90.


I teach university history, a subject that requires a considerable amount of reading outside of class. I did my undergrad work and some teaching in Australia, and i came to the US for grad work, and have been teaching at different institutions here.

In my discipline, the general understanding is that you will complete about 2 hours of outside work for every hour you spend in class. So, a history class that meets for three hours a week should require, overall, an average of about 6 hours a week of out-of-class work (readings, writing papers, etc.).

The idea behind this is that a full-time university load (4 courses, at 3 hours per week each) is about the same as a full-time job, i.e., about 36-40 hours per week.

Obviously, you have to be conscious of the fact that some weeks are busier than others. The reading i set my students probably only takes them a couple of hours a week during an average week, but there are also essays and exams to be submitted, and those require research, extra reading, writing, or other types of preparation.

Some people are organized enough that they can keep their workload fairly steady throughout the semester. When i was an undergrad, though, my tendency was to leave my essays until about a week before they were due. So my outside workload for a course might have been 2 hours per week for four of five weeks, followed by a week where i spent 20 or 30 hours doing the reading and writing for a single paper.


----------



## toggle (Oct 8, 2010)

with some of my classes, 2 hours per class hour would barely cover the required reading. higher grades requires heading off the reading list.


----------



## mhendo (Oct 8, 2010)

toggle said:


> with some of my classes, 2 hours per class hour would barely cover the required reading. higher grades requires heading off the reading list.


nm


----------



## mhendo (Oct 8, 2010)

toggle said:


> with some of my classes, 2 hours per class hour would barely cover the required reading. higher grades requires heading off the reading list.


What sort of classes are we talking about here?

I guess it's possible that the UK university system is just more rigorous than the Australian and US systems that i'm familiar with, but i doubt it. I have friends who went through the UK system, and i currently have friends who teach in the UK system, and none of them have given me any reason to believe that British students are worked harder than their American and Australian counterparts.

For me, as both a student and a teacher, going beyond the required reading is good for getting higher grades on research papers and other written work, but it's not like history students are required to write a research paper every week. For the most part, simply completing the required reading is sufficient for the week-to-week discussions and other class activities.


----------



## mhendo (Oct 8, 2010)

toggle said:


> I've been given figures that vary between 30 hours and 90.


And can i just say that 90 hours a week is completely ridiculous. Whoever told you that was winding you up, or is a fucking sadist.

I had a few weeks in my undergrad life when i spent 90 hours a week working, but that was always because i had left essays and other assignments until the last minute. No way is that sort of workoload reasonable on a week-to-week basis.

I firmly believe that students should be willing to do a lot of work outside of class, and i make clear to my own students that if they want to do well they need to be willing to do the reading. Hell, i read the riot act to both my classes this week because most of the lazy little fuckers clearly hadn't done the reading required for our class discussion.

But there's a heavy workload, and then there's completely unreasonable.


----------



## toggle (Oct 8, 2010)

I do go above what is required, my original point was simply that spending lots of time reading relevant books when doing a history degree isn't a sign of lazyness


----------



## mhendo (Oct 8, 2010)

toggle said:


> I do go above what is required, my original point was simply that spending lots of time reading relevant books when doing a history degree isn't a sign of lazyness


Well clearly, as someone who teaches history, i'm unlikely to disagree with you about that. 

The biggest problem i find with my students these days (god, that makes me feel old, and i'm only just 40) is that they seem to have no capacity for sustained reading.

They are happy to spend all day on the internet fucking about on FaceBook or readings blogs, but the type of reading they do there is very sporadic and requires no attention span. I think that some of them literally do not know how to sit down on the couch and read even 40 or 50 pages without stopping. And, along with this, they seem to have difficulty extracting meaning and significance from a historical work. They might remember a few details, but when i ask them what the author's most important argument was, or how Author A's overall arguments differed from those of Author B, they look at me like stunned mullets. It's very depressing.

And the writing! Oh my god, the writing! It's enough to make you weep.


----------



## toggle (Oct 8, 2010)

I do have my writing professionally proofread, college provide a support assistant to do that for anyone who wants. my formal writing is better than on her to start off wih, but i am dyslexic so i will get the help for the mistakes I can't see.

I do know what you mean about the people that don't bother though. if i can' get a point immediately, I note-take until i find it. 

if i takes me more than 3 reads through to get it on a subject where i already know the basics (from reading the textbook), i do start to question whether the document is well written though. I suspect they throw a bit of crap in the mix to see who spots it.


----------



## toggle (Oct 9, 2010)

and my 12 year old can sit and read for an hour. he sits with his feet in the air, writes about and farts loudly while he does it, but his eyes don't leave he book. 

but then i think education was wasted on me when i was 18. i'm older now


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 10, 2010)

NVQ woes here now, my woe being that the questions are fucking boring. Each unit seems to comprise of 20odd questions, all the same just with the words in a different order. 

First half a dozen are easy then it's just trying to write the same thing over and over again using different words.


----------



## toggle (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm writing up some self assessment bollocks for my work placement folder and it's due in tomorrow and I'm work avoiding again. I loathe this sort of thing with a vengeance and i would really rather not have to do it at all.

and my son has an 11am meeting tomorrow and i have to take him in to college with me in the morning to work on it there. that won't help y ability to concentrate


----------



## toggle (Oct 14, 2010)

Got it handed in and got the boy sorted as well. hes on the ritalin and it looks postivie for him.

I've also found out that i have to write my own essay title for my heritage module this term. madz showed a photo of the bassett meorial on carn brae up above some of the decaying buildings of crofty. so i think i will look at mining heritage becoming part of theme park cornwall and wheher turning industry that has shut down as recently as crofty and geevor into part of the heritage industry at the expense of what a lot would call real jobs (like jobs all the year round) is damaging to cornwall. we did a whole thing about whether the mining industry had damaged cornwall over the years, is he legacy of an iconic industry doing more damage now than it did in ti's heyday?

suspect i'll interview a few people along the way. found out that Freind of a freind is an ex miner, so i'll see if i can get some opinions fro him as well as younger people looking for work now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2010)

Picking your own titles/subjects is the fun part of doing degrees. It really lets you find your voice, and to get your teeth in to exactly the thing that excites you the most. It can also be quite daunting the first time, or the first few times you do it. You can feel uncertain that your topic is narrow enough, broad enough, original enough, whether you'll be able to find the secondary resources for it or not. Tutors setting titles is a comforting safety net, because you know they wouldn't have set it if there wasn't something interesting to write on that topic. But jumping in and coming up with it yourself, well it's very satisfying. Good luck


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2010)

I got my internal mark for my mres dissertation yesterday. 80% 

It's got to go to the external examiner, and then to the examinations panel in November, so it could still go down, but I can't see it going below a 70 tbh. I saw both my supervisor and the second marker yesterday and both said it was really interesting, and also unusual  Very chuffed.


----------



## toggle (Oct 15, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Picking your own titles/subjects is the fun part of doing degrees. It really lets you find your voice, and to get your teeth in to exactly the thing that excites you the most. It can also be quite daunting the first time, or the first few times you do it. You can feel uncertain that your topic is narrow enough, broad enough, original enough, whether you'll be able to find the secondary resources for it or not. Tutors setting titles is a comforting safety net, because you know they wouldn't have set it if there wasn't something interesting to write on that topic. But jumping in and coming up with it yourself, well it's very satisfying. Good luck


 
thing is, i've got my theme long before i need it. i can write this thing tomorrow. 

I'm tempted to write it, then try to fit the title to the essay.


----------



## toggle (Oct 15, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I got my internal mark for my mres dissertation yesterday. 80%
> 
> It's got to go to the external examiner, and then to the examinations panel in November, so it could still go down, but I can't see it going below a 70 tbh. I saw both my supervisor and the second marker yesterday and both said it was really interesting, and also unusual  Very chuffed.


 
well done


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2010)

toggle said:


> thing is, i've got my theme long before i need it. i can write this thing tomorrow.
> 
> I'm tempted to write it, then try to fit the title to the essay.


 
Oh, I'd always make up the title once it's written. My titles get frantically thought up moments before I print out  You have to submit your PhD title in advance though, so I'm going to have to get my thinking cap on (won't be for a good while yet though).

And thanks


----------



## toggle (Oct 15, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh, I'd always make up the title once it's written. My titles get frantically thought up moments before I print out  You have to submit your PhD title in advance though, so I'm going to have to get my thinking cap on (won't be for a good while yet though).
> 
> And thanks


 
i'm only just starting the second year of my degree, it will be a while, if ever, that i have to think up a phd title.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 18, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I got my internal mark for my mres dissertation yesterday. 80%
> 
> It's got to go to the external examiner, and then to the examinations panel in November, so it could still go down, but I can't see it going below a 70 tbh. I saw both my supervisor and the second marker yesterday and both said it was really interesting, and also unusual  Very chuffed.


 

Great news VP!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Rutita1  I was really pleasantly surprised. It's really motivated me to get stuck in early with my new work too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2010)

currently doing an assignment on the practical implications of a theory of learning on my specialist subject

so now i'm writing about blooms taxonomy of learning  and  it's implications on the teaching of ICT    more specifically  right at this moment i'm considering the psycomotor domain and computer interaction


----------



## zenie (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello all 

Officially I'm finished with writing til next September as I've completed and passed my two courses...however, I don't think it's a good idea to take a year away and do absolutley no kind of essay writing/research articles.  Am I mad? 

I'm off to look for suitable essay type questions that'll have me researching, thinking, and taking new infomration in (and hopefully remembering it )  it'd be great if I could get some degree level modules, does anyone have any ideas where this information is freely available? (Animal behaviour/Ethology though Psychology/behaviourism is also a good one to look at)

I do have quite a lot of new books to read...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2010)

It's entirely possible individual universities make that information available through their module webpages. A lot of it is done via VLEs now, which require passwords and so on, but some of it might still be on open pages.

Other than that, can you contact your tutors and ask them? I'm sure they'd be happy to give you copies of past exam/essay papers.


----------



## zenie (Oct 25, 2010)

Ta googling now 

Yeh I also know people who've done the course already so going to get their modules/course notes 

You all finidhed now Doc?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2010)

Finished the MRes, but only just started the PhD. That Dr seems waaaayyyy far off in the distance  I did, however, write the first 289 words of my thesis the other day


----------



## zenie (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh gawd! I thought you were doing your PhD this year  

How many words is a thesis?


----------



## toggle (Oct 25, 2010)

i apparently have to write an 'invigilated assignment' the week after next. so i shall be spending the next week or so reading about james I


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2010)

zenie said:


> Oh gawd! I thought you were doing your PhD this year
> 
> How many words is a thesis?


 
No, my MRes took 2 years part time, and I handed the dissertation in at the end of Sept. Now the PhD starts and will take 3 years (maybe 4 ). Thesis = 80,000-100,000 words.


----------



## zenie (Oct 25, 2010)

*falls off chair*

Shoot me if I ever say I'll do a PhD please


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2010)

toggle said:


> i apparently have to write an 'invigilated assignment' the week after next. so i shall be spending the next week or so reading about james I


 
What's an invigilated assignment? Like, in an exam setting? 

James I, oof, rather you than me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2010)

zenie said:


> *falls off chair*
> 
> Shoot me if I ever say I'll do a PhD please


 
 If you get stuck at around 60,000 you can submit that and you get an MPhil instead. But yeah. 

Kinda makes my 289 words I've written so far seem, well, a touch inadequate.


----------



## toggle (Oct 25, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> What's an invigilated assignment? Like, in an exam setting?
> 
> James I, oof, rather you than me


 
yep, it's an exam that they won't call an exam, cause they only do exams in exam week


----------



## strung out (Oct 26, 2010)

i've got two essays due this week, one on class struggle in one of Chekhov's plays and another on Northern Lights. 

i've gone and left them late again, so it's going to be late nights in the library every day this week i think


----------



## smmudge (Oct 26, 2010)

I also have lots of work on the horizon! Too far away/too little information to do any properly in depth, close enough to see how much work I'll have to do. I'm swinging between feeling like there's too much and I'll never get it all done, and thinking I'm already ahead (done a bit of prep) and I'll have no trouble. 

I got an award last year for good performance, they gave me £160. I spent it on a de-humidifier  Someone called me a geek for buying that...well at least I'll be a MOULD FREE geek


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 29, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> No, my MRes took 2 years part time, and I handed the dissertation in at the end of Sept. Now the PhD starts and will take 3 years (maybe 4 ). Thesis = 80,000-100,000 words.


 
I have a 500 word essay to write on Paul Cezanne that I can't be arsed with


----------



## smmudge (Nov 2, 2010)

Have to do an 'exam' today, except we do it at home then upload it later. Have to wait til 3 for the questions though  I might fall asleep before then. At least I can do it while watching Jeremy Kyle though.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 2, 2010)

mhendo said:


> Well clearly, as someone who teaches history, i'm unlikely to disagree with you about that.
> 
> The biggest problem i find with my students these days (god, that makes me feel old, and i'm only just 40) is that they seem to have no capacity for sustained reading.
> 
> ...




I assume you understand though, that for many people reading history is not the same as "sitting down and reading 40 pages" of a novel. For some people it's incredibly time-consuming. 
I have been taking a 100 level history class (that would be freshman level) in which we've already had to read Aristophanes, almost all of Thucydides' history of the Peloponnesian war, Augustine, the Bible, Plato, and an Icelandic saga. All the reading assignments were something around 80-150 pages. Which ended up taking me, on average, about 10-15 hours a week just to do the reading and take notes on it. Not to mention going over the reading and notes again at the end of the week before the quiz. 

My grandfather was a Dean of a community college in the states. He always went on and on about that rule about the 2 hrs per credit hour. The thing is, it's just not the same for everyone. Some people need more time than others. Some people really _should_take a little more time to make sure they're really retaining what they're learning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2010)

mhendo said:


> Well clearly, as someone who teaches history, i'm unlikely to disagree with you about that.
> 
> The biggest problem i find with my students these days (god, that makes me feel old, and i'm only just 40) is that they seem to have no capacity for sustained reading.
> 
> ...


fuck the writing, it's the utter stupidity of a significant number of students which gets me, people claiming not to know they had to re-enrol for the second year of a post-graduate course for example. not to mention their frequent inability to find a book on library shelves in the place where it's supposed to be. they'd often have to do those sorts of things before they can get down to the reading and writing.


----------



## strung out (Nov 3, 2010)

i got an 80 in my first essay to be written in nearly 5 years 

i thought it was rubbish


----------



## toggle (Nov 3, 2010)

I got approval to start on work towards my essay. 

it's going to be all about how the mining industry is being turned into a tourist attraction, and how the presentation of this affects the relationship the locals have with their heritage. I can reference it with some opinions from the cornish nationalist side, plus some of the newspaper reports on the tourist industry, but the main thing will be oral history. i've got an ex miner who can talk the arse off a donkey lined up to interview. i should also be able to grab a few people from the Cornish revival movement to talk about heritage and identity


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello all! 

Nice to see this thread and our studies still on the go.

I am up to my eyes in reading, have landed a great placement (have another in the pipeline)and am looking forward to getting on with the academic year.

Happy student in Hackney.


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 8, 2010)

77/100 for my first OU essay! I have a massive cheeser right now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh very nive HS. Congrats!


----------



## strung out (Nov 8, 2010)

well, i got my second OU essay back, and even though i thought it was far superior to my first essay (which i received 80 for), i failed with a 39.

it was an essay on Northern Lights, with a couple of critical essays provided to draw from. apparently i failed because i didn't draw at all from the critical essays, but was also criticised for focussing too much on 'instruction or delight', which just happened to be the title of one of the essays. seriously gutted and frustrated. am convinced my tutor is a loon. she's never taught this course before.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2010)

strung out said:


> well, i got my second OU essay back, and even though i thought it was far superior to my first essay (which i received 80 for), i failed with a 39.
> 
> it was an essay on Northern Lights, with a couple of critical essays provided to draw from. apparently i failed because i didn't draw at all from the critical essays, but was also criticised for focussing too much on 'instruction or delight', which just happened to be the title of one of the essays. seriously gutted and frustrated. am convinced my tutor is a loon. she's never taught this course before.



That sucks mate! Take her advice though, use the feedback to your advantage to assure a pass on the re-submit.


----------



## strung out (Nov 9, 2010)

i'm going to ask her to reconsider my mark. i honestly have no idea how i can be said to have not drawn from the critical essays, but then told i've focused too much on the title of one of the critical essays.

i didn't reference them directly, because i wanted to use my word limit to present my own ideas, but i thought the idea that i was drawing from our sources would be implicit within the argument.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2010)

strung out said:


> i'm going to ask her to reconsider my mark. i honestly have no idea how i can be said to have not drawn from the critical essays, but then told i've focused too much on the title of one of the critical essays.
> 
> i didn't reference them directly, because i wanted to use my word limit to present my own ideas, but i thought the idea that i was drawing from our sources would be implicit within the argument.


 
Good luck with that...it might work.

Although bear in mind that referencing is important and had you done so, how you had used the critical essays would have been obvious.


----------



## strung out (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah, i get that, and i'm prepared to hear that i should have referenced the critical essays more directly. however i've been failed for the reason 


> "You must ensure that, in every assignment, you draw on the critical resources in EA300 (Readers, Study Guide, DVDs) as well as the Set Books. Assignments that do not draw on these module resources will not receive a pass grade"


 i've patently drawn on the module resources, because she criticised me for focusing on one of them too much! very unhappy with the fail right now.


----------



## strung out (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks for the advice btw, if it seems i'm being ungrateful! these are my first OU courses and i'm still getting used to not having the contact with tutors/other students that i got at my last uni.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 9, 2010)

I can relate, I am doing a distance learning course myself. I also got an essay back a few days ago that I thought I did really well on, but didn't get as good of a grade as I thought I would/deserved. From my professor's comments, I actually wondered if she read the essay, or if she might have been in some sort of delirious state from reading endless essays from faceless students. For example: our topic was public policy, and we're studying one policy and analyzing according to certain criteria. In the part where I was describing the goals of the policy her comment was "Would these be considered the goals of the policy?" (Um, duh. That's what it says right there, lady) I wondered if she meant that those weren't technically the goals of the policy, but they were pretty straight-forward. 
It is her first time teaching an online class, and she seems like she's "phoning it in" frankly. She doesn't seem to think there's any reason to respond to any of our class discussions, while in my other classes, the professors respond to at least 75% of all posts, and at least one of each individual's posts per discussion. She just sends a group email to everyone saying "great discussion, guys!" or something like that. 

I could go on, there have been other issues where I feel like the professors have no idea who I am out of all the others or what my class work has consisted of. 

Anyway, I can relate. I just try to focus on the positives. Like the fact that I just took a history test sitting on my bed drinking tea at 9 p.m.


----------



## toggle (Nov 10, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Anyway, I can relate. I just try to focus on the positives. Like the fact that I just took a history test sitting on my bed drinking tea at 9 p.m.



sounds like a lot more fun than a 2 hour in class exam on james the bloody first. i think i left the room with my brains dribbling out of my ears. 

however, i did directly quote the sources which i was told off for not doing the last time. i'm really not happy with my writing though. i doin't think it was anywhere close to the standard of english I can manage when i have time to edit properly and i'm not sitting there writing crap because i'm getting a mental block on the better way of explaining that james liked pretty young men


----------



## smmudge (Nov 10, 2010)

Fuck two of my essays are due in a month earlier than I thought. 
On the plus side this has cut my xmas holiday work in half.


----------



## toggle (Nov 10, 2010)

iv'e got 2 essays due now before we break up for chrimble.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 12, 2010)

ha, I've got like 10! 

ok, actually 5. But still, it's a lot.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 12, 2010)

5 is a lot, I can see how it feels like 10! I have 7 assessments of varying types before mid Jan. Fucking credit imbalance arrrgh.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 20, 2010)

Well I finished off an essay, didn't back it up. Spilt a drink (*cough*cider*cough*) over my laptop last night. The wounding thing is there was a window of at least a couple of minutes where I could have put what I needed on a memory stick before the computer fucked up. Alas it is gone, only 1000 words which I could knock off again in a day, but I'd rather not have to. Hopefully the nice people at PC world will get it back for me. Luckily I HAD backed up quite a few pages of research for other projects and a presentation I'm doing next week. Thanks to my refined procrastination skills there wasn't much else to lose.

I'm not going to pretend I've learnt anything from this experience.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 20, 2010)

ouch, smmudge!  

ok, now to start with the big research paper due on Tuesday which I've known about all semester but put off until now. wheeeee!

on a brighter note, I got a 100% on the last public policy paper I struggled with all last weekend.


----------



## toggle (Nov 21, 2010)

I think I just found the books I need in order to start on one of my essays. just need to get hold of copies of them now.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever done a poster before? I have to do one, only A3, so seems like there's not much I can put on and most of the work is in the presentation of it than lots of information as such (though I guess that makes the quality of it even more important!). Dunno, seems like a weird sort of assessment. Looked at other academic posters but they seem to change rather wildly depending on subject matter and lots are really shite!

I know what I want to say, I just need that brainwave of how I will say it. Meh.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh my god. I just had an epic battle with my computer, Endnote, MS Word and OpenOffice.

I just want to warn anyone using Endnote and thinking of upgrading to MS Office 2010 that Endnote isn't compatible with it (I think only X4 is compatible with 32-bit Office 2010).
And only Endnote X3 has a CWYW feature for OpenOffice. (But it DOES work! And it DOESN'T crash after 2 seconds!).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2010)

I am neck deep in reading and note taking for upcoming assignments. That is all.


----------



## toggle (Nov 24, 2010)

smmudge said:


> Oh my god. I just had an epic battle with my computer, Endnote, MS Word and OpenOffice.
> 
> I just want to warn anyone using Endnote and thinking of upgrading to MS Office 2010 that Endnote isn't compatible with it (I think only X4 is compatible with 32-bit Office 2010).
> And only Endnote X3 has a CWYW feature for OpenOffice. (But it DOES work! And it DOESN'T crash after 2 seconds!).


 
good thing i use open office rather than msoffice. 

ty for the warning though.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 25, 2010)

toggle said:


> good thing i use open office rather than msoffice.



Yeah I'm on open office now. Few hiccups but I think I've sorted it all out now. Never knew how much I relied on simple things (like the red squiggly line when making a spelling mistake...how did people live without it?!)

Techguys at PC world got my essay back 

Finished one presentation a whole WEEK early. Got another presentation tomorrow all lined up and ready to go. Just started another essay, given myself over 2 weeks to do it. Think I got this sorted like.

bet I've jinxed it now.


----------



## strung out (Nov 27, 2010)

just got a mark of 78 back for my latest level 3 OU essay. really bloody happy, i thought it was an awful awful essay


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 29, 2010)

Congrats strung out. 

Has anybody here got a guide to writing essays? I'm constantly getting lowish marks for my structure and analysis. I'm planning on seeing my personal tutor about it this week but was just wondering whether any of you could help? I'm doing a politics and history degree but I don't think writing essays is one of my strong points.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.rlf.org.uk/fellowshipscheme/writing/essayguide.cfm


----------



## smmudge (Nov 29, 2010)

Threshers - maybe check your uni library? There's quite a few essay writing books around that are concise and easy to read and unis usually get them in. I got 'The Academic Essay' by Derek Soles, runs through everything you need to do to write an essay and has some good tips on making sense when writing.

I'm approximately 27.6% of the way through my essay. It's going very slowly (maybe obsessively checking the word count and figuring out how much I've done as a percentage isn't helping). And unlike most of the time when writing an essay, there are actually lots of more interesting things going on that I would rather be doing.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmm. My essay started off ok I thought. Then it all took a turn for the worse and I kinda gave up. Now I don't want to finish it because it will mean having to read back and review this pile of wank.

I think I will put the references in with my eyes closed.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 7, 2010)

I've yet to start a 2500 word essay for Wednesday. I've had literally months to do it 

I've been out of education for a while so I'm veeeeerrrryyyy slow at working through essays.

Plus it s on a subject I know next to nothing about. Self chosen as well 

I'm in a panic.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 7, 2010)

What's it on man? Get cracking!


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 7, 2010)

Economic woe in Greece 2007 to present day.  Credit to Urbans for getting me interested.

My economics background is nothing beyond what I read in the paper and on here.

I got distracted and did 1000 words for a different subject entirley in about an hour a half this
morning. It was a breeze.

Must get craking.

I've heard we got an extension because of the snow, but I'll give it a bash tonight anyway.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 8, 2010)

>50% complete. On the home run now


----------



## smmudge (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, so you did actually mean Wednesday tomorrow (technically today) Wednesday deadline? That's very brave of you to leave it so late! Hope it's going ok.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 8, 2010)

I think stupid is closer to the truth than brave lol.

I'm researching whilst writing it up too.

I keep forget who's who politically all the Greek names are blurring.    

2 hours more writing.

1 hours making nice if I can be bothered

and then to Sleep


----------



## smmudge (Dec 8, 2010)

Heh, I've had quite a few friends say they've done surprisingly well on last minute essays using wikipedia. What's one night's sleep in the grand scheme of things eh.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 8, 2010)

Yusss hit 2500 word mark right at the start of my concluding thoughts.

Had a little power nap. Did wonders.

References,source some nice pictures of Greek finacial tragedy.

4hrs to deadline , easy.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 8, 2010)

smmudge said:


> Has anyone ever done a poster before? I have to do one, only A3, so seems like there's not much I can put on and most of the work is in the presentation of it than lots of information as such (though I guess that makes the quality of it even more important!). Dunno, seems like a weird sort of assessment. Looked at other academic posters but they seem to change rather wildly depending on subject matter and lots are really shite!
> 
> I know what I want to say, I just need that brainwave of how I will say it. Meh.


 
So I did this poster and thought it was crap. We got to see other people's posters in the class and I thought, oh fuck, mine's bloody awful in comparison!

But on the feedback apparently my marks are in the 80-90 band 
I've been putting off looking as well, I seriously thought I'd just scraped by!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 9, 2010)

how's everybody doing?   smmudge, what's a poster?


I have only one 6-8 page paper left to do. But the procrastination is bad because we have been winding down in my other classes, and they have basically been over for a week or two. 

I have literally been here, in my bed, playing on my laptop since 9:30 this morning. It is now 3:10. Urgh. . Do not want to write this last essay!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 13, 2010)

Hooray! Finished my paper, and therefore officially finished my first semester!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2010)

Good work Miss C!

Procrastination with a little 'p' has been present here in Hackney too. I am still neck deep in reading, notes, assignments and transcribing...slowly but surely I am working through it.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Rutita!

And good luck to you, I hope you get a nice long winter break!


----------



## smmudge (Dec 29, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> smmudge, what's a poster?



Those things you stick to the wall  usually to present scientific studies but I guess the module coordinators wanted to be a bit more creative in their kind of assessments. What happened to good ole powerpoint presentations 

Anyone writing? I've started (slowly) one, I planned to have it done before xmas, now I plan to have it done before New Years. Due in a week so I can't spend too long arsing about.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 29, 2010)

Time to pull my finger out this week and crank out a load of old cobble...um, I mean some essays and stuff.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 29, 2010)

ok  starting to panic now

deadline is  jan 17th  i have 4 essays to do    one is  all  but compleate    one is at least half done    i've got at least a third  of the one i'm currently on done   but  one i havn't really started yet

about 2000  words each    though in some i will be over  as i'm doing  slightly overkill  essays

i've got enough time  if i only  didn't start to drool slightly after 20 min staring at the screen

i've pumped out at least 600 in the last 6 hours  but i'm worried about the relevence of some of it


----------



## Riklet (Dec 30, 2010)

3 essays for the 11th, 3500 words each including citations and bibliography and what not (realistically more like 3000 words each)

Oh dear.

I've done research and planning for two of them, but only started one, which is on power relationships and violence and tings in Brazil, pretty interesting stuff.  I'm only about 650 words in though so far  was aiming to have this one sorted by NYE, and that could still be possible.  I have totally fucked sleeping patterns at the moment though, sadly, but don't want to take the risk of just staying up all night and not sleeping in case I crash.  I do thrive under pressure and get good marks, but still.  Groan.  Ban me?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i've pumped out at least 600 in the last 6 hours  but i'm worried about the relevence of some of it



never let that worry you!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 30, 2010)

well the essay has to hit a lot of points    so wittering on about  just one   doesn't do much for me


----------



## smmudge (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmm glad it's not just me suffering! My motivation is non-existent at the moment for some reason, perhaps linked to my confidence. Although I generally know what's going on, I just can't seem to articulate it!



Riklet said:


> I have totally fucked sleeping patterns at the moment though, sadly, but don't want to take the risk of just staying up all night and not sleeping in case I crash.



My sleep is all over the place too..always happens at this time of year. Can't sleep til the sun comes up, can't wake up til it goes down again. Seeing no natural light for days is not good for the soul.

Good luck and productivity everyone!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> well the essay has to hit a lot of points    so wittering on about  just one   doesn't do much for me


 
just answer the learning outcomes?


----------



## Riklet (Dec 30, 2010)

Smmudge, obviously sorting sleep patterns a bit is more ideal, but if not (and you work well nocturnal hours, as I find I do, lol) have you considered getting a SAD light? I've used one occasionally that I borrowed, and they can make a big diference to mood n motivation, might be worth a try.  I also try to take vitamin D supplements semi-regularly in the winter and find that helps too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 30, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> just answer the learning outcomes?


 
not quite that easy

this is part of my PGCE  so it's on assesment. you have to write about a method of assesment you devised... this can be  say  a work sheet you use  or  a written test you devised  etc etc   you have to hit specific point  about  things  such as reliability  validity  and fairness  etc etc

i'm writing  about  my devised online portfolio system

my system consists of multiple forms of assesment  and a system to upload or reference additional evidence of ability   linked to a student profile  which can they be  crosslinked with  a database of assesment criteria from various awarding bodies

it's an awesome sytem i have  been planning  for a quite a few months now

it showcases a lot of my abilities  and shows  that i'm not only  considering  an exam  but  building a system that has inbuilt controls that allow  for assesment of  the efectivness of the system

unfortunately this means  i'm  going way over the word limit  devised for  each subsection, this isn't a problem for the assignment   they will gladly accept one that is over the limit  if  it is  so for justifiable reasons  it's just means  this asigment will problem take at least two more days  of work  to  complete


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> not quite that easy
> 
> this is part of my PGCE  so it's on assesment. you have to write about a method of assesment you devised... this can be  say  a work sheet you use  or  a written test you devised  etc etc   you have to hit specific point  about  things  such as reliability  validity  and fairness  etc etc
> 
> ...


 
That sounds great shippy!!! 

Perhaps try using tables, diagrams, bullet points or add things as appendices to help cut down on long explanations (exceeding word limit).


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 31, 2010)

smmudge said:


> Those things you stick to the wall  usually to present scientific studies but I guess the module coordinators wanted to be a bit more creative in their kind of assessments. What happened to good ole powerpoint presentations




 aha, I see.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 1, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Smmudge, obviously sorting sleep patterns a bit is more ideal, but if not (and you work well nocturnal hours, as I find I do, lol) have you considered getting a SAD light? I've used one occasionally that I borrowed, and they can make a big diference to mood n motivation, might be worth a try.  I also try to take vitamin D supplements semi-regularly in the winter and find that helps too.



I've often wondered of those SAD lights are worth it, heard mixed things but I might look into it actually. I usually take supplements but have been at my parents for a few weeks and left them at home!

Didn't get it done by New Years. Over half way, 3 days left, plenty of time!!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey people. Just checking in to see how your all getting on. Focus and that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2011)

After a morning of semi-procrastination I am off out for a walk and some lunch.

HOw are you getting on mM?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 3, 2011)

jesus... i partied a bit too hard at new years... i've only just  mentally resurfaced....


back to the grindstone


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I've often wondered of those SAD lights are worth it, heard mixed things but I might look into it actually. I usually take supplements but have been at my parents for a few weeks and left them at home!
> 
> Didn't get it done by New Years. Over half way, 3 days left, plenty of time!!



I've used a SAD light for the last four years and I find it really helps alleviate the grinding mundane misery that can descend at this time of year - I have to use it regularly to get the benefit though


----------



## Riklet (Jan 3, 2011)

New years day and most of yesterday were pretty much a write off, got grinding away again last night though.  STILL on my first essay, however i'm really pretty pleased with what i've written.  Would have helped if my seminar leader had e-mailed me back 5 days ago though, so that I knew not to bother rambling about research methods and stick more to concepts.  Luckily it's only a paragraph or two, and sounds pretty swish so i'm just going to leave it in.  On to the nice topics of high rates of sterilisation, violence against women, police brutality and widespread desire for the death penalty and/or torture in Brazil, sweeeet, good to start the year with something uplifting! 

Quite enjoying the essay though... 2,300 words done, maybe 500-700 to go and then a few references.  Really hoping I can get it pretty much done tonight, I work better in the evening/early hours anyway.   Sadly sore stomach and aching shoulder aren't helping, but i tiger balmed it up earlier...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2011)

I have arranged a coffee and assignment criteria review meeting tomorrow with a colleague.  I will beat this semi-procrastination, I WILL!


----------



## smmudge (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I've finished making up all the words, just need to make some bits more comprehensible and then add references. It's interesting with some nice bits of research, alas it's not terribly well executed. What would be cool is some piece of software or some site where you can put in a load of text, then it brings up how many times you've used words, to see if you've overused any.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 5, 2011)

Badmanskilled my first essay, 3500 words done, bit of polishing to do later in the week probably but it's giving me Brain-AIDS at the moment and i'm sick of the depressing topics of rape, murder, abuse and police violence in favelas etc.

Getting bang awwn my essay about international institutions like the IMF, world bank and WTO and how generally fail they are.  This should be fun   Been going a bit wild with downloading books as .pdfs.  Pretty ace when i've got 3-4 books on a reading list downloaded, converted, transferred to kindle etc within about 10 mins.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2011)

i have books, i need references

dunno how to get from book to reference... 

i'm going to have to re read my essay  and  try to drum up some sources.. maybe some stuff from my reading list

gah


----------



## Riklet (Jan 5, 2011)

If using the harvard method, your job is not going to be the hardest man; I find references are one thing i'm pretty consistent with, keep them frequent but not 'slotted in'.  If you've got a certain paragraph which links at all to a certain book, chuck it in as a ref! If your essay is anywhere near related to your books/journals this shouldn't be too hard surely, it's just reversing the "echo arguments and then reference" a bit to "argue and then sneaky sneak in references"  Direct quotes, data and more precise conclusions you should probably be looking to stick some page numbers in there though, sure it'll be fine ehhh 

My brain feels like it only really wakes up at night at the moment -- no fucking chance I can work when i've just woken up, but suddenly come the evening/night any reading or research i've been doing starts slotting together and wiggling its way down to my fingertips, just aching to be bullshitted about hah.

Riklet.  (2011). _The Late Night Bullshitters Guide to Improv Burbling, Harping on and Reference Sneaky-Sneakidom_.  Wurzelville: Procrastination Empire Ltd.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2011)

the thing is i wrote one essay based mainly on  personal experience ...  the main section is about planning schemes of work... so  a lot of what i talk about is based on experiance.. stuff that may well be backed up  but  i need to find it


----------



## mhendo (Jan 5, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Well I've finished making up all the words, just need to make some bits more comprehensible and then add references. It's interesting with some nice bits of research, alas it's not terribly well executed. What would be cool is some piece of software or some site where you can put in a load of text, then it brings up how many times you've used words, to see if you've overused any.


There's actually a pretty cool little online tool that will do exactly this for you.

Go here, paste the text of your essay into the text box, and hit the "Tag It!" or "Graph It!" button. The first one gives you a tag cloud, with words appearing larger the more times they have been used. Hover over the word, and a pop-up will show you how many times that word appears. The second button gives the same information, but in graph form. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2011)

if anyone is intrested i've  stuck up two of my drafts  

they were a bit too draft

this is pre checking  so i's  full of gramtical errors  etc


----------



## mhendo (Jan 5, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> if anyone is intrested i've  stuck up two of my drafts
> 
> http://kitsunemimi.com/media/DRAFT-Planning-and-Enabling-Learning.pdf
> http://kitsunemimi.com/media/DRAFT-assesment-and-learning.pdf
> ...


Well, i know you said that it would have grammatical errors, but there are so many that it's very difficult to evaluate the quality of the content.

Here's the first section of your first paper. Some of the problematic sections are marked in red.





> All students are given an initial literacy and numeracy test, this simple
> test allows students with severe difficulties in numeracy or literacy to be
> placed on an appropriate key skills course. One draw back with this
> approach is that all student are given this test regardless of previous
> ...


It's full of comma splices, run-on sentences, problems of subject-verb agreement, and other examples of poor writing.

Here's how it might be improved:





> All students are given an initial literacy and numeracy test. This simple test allows students with severe difficulties in either of these areas to be placed on an appropriate key skills course. One drawback of this approach is that all students are given this test regardless of previous qualifications or experience. Students with higher level qualifications sometimes feel frustrated by this requirement, in the belief that such qualifications should be proof enough of their ability. This belief, however, is not always accurate, and Petty (2009) notes, for example, that a GCSE qualification in mathematics is not always a reliable indicator of a student's ability with percentages. Records of the literacy and numeracy test [I assume this is the test you mean here; your wording makes it unclear] results are not kept, meaning that students who reapply are required to take the tests a second time.
> 
> Before deciding on a particular course, students are required to attend a "taster" day in which all the course options are discussed and the students are given a one-on-one interview. This discussion of the course options helps prevent students ending up on courses that are unsuited to their needs, and the one-on-one interview gives the students the opportunity to raise any questions that they might have about course content. The interview also offers an opportunity for the student to bring up any personal support issues such as caring commitments or disabilities.


This isn't perfect, and there are other ways that certain sentences might be constructed, but i think it's an improvement. This is also focused only on grammar and sentence construction. I think that the first paragraph could be further adjusted to make it flow better:





> All students are given an initial literacy and numeracy test. This simple test allows students with severe difficulties in either of these areas to be placed on an appropriate key skills course. All students are given this test, regardless of previous qualifications or experience. While some students with higher level qualifications sometimes feel frustrated by this requirement, in the belief that such qualifications should be proof enough of their ability, there is evidence that testing all students offers some advantages. Petty (2009) notes, for example, that a GCSE qualification in mathematics is not always a reliable indicator of a student's ability with percentages. One problem with the application process is that records of the literacy and numeracy test results are not kept, meaning that students who reapply are required to take the test a second time.


Making this many corrections to a single page might seem pretty harsh, but the strength of your ideas rests, in considerable measure, on your ability to communicate them properly.

Your own comment in your previous post ("pre checking so it's full of gramtical errors etc") is evidence of a problem that i encounter a lot with students who write papers for me: the belief that issues of grammar and sentence construction are incidental to the main point, and are minor problems that can be fixed at the end. While it's always good to read your paper over at the end to pick up minor errors, typos, etc., you should be using proper grammar and sentence construction to put your argument together in the first place.

A lot of my students complain about my focus on their writing. They say stuff like, "This is a history class, not an English composition class. Why do you care so much about writing?" But the fact is that, if your writing is not up to snuff, it can't convey your ideas properly, and you're unlikely to make a coherent argument.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2011)

amusingly that bit was in a draft i gave to my tutor  who said it was fine to submit as is  (apart from the sentence with the reference which i just added... missing words and all )

i'll probably  go back to all my work and re edit them  if i have time  but  at the moment  i  stll have stuff to get  done


a the moment  i'm not looking for  critiques of the work 
i just stuck it up    for anyone  who though it might be an interesting read  from what i said about it

actually i think i'll get rid of these ones  i'll leave it till a later draft before  sticking it up... usually i re write stuff a lot before  putting it online


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 5, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> After a morning of semi-procrastination I am off out for a walk and some lunch.
> 
> HOw are you getting on mM?


 
I'm on summer holidays so all is fine with me. Nothing going on until March when the shit will hit the fan for my second year. Just thought I'd drop by and send out good vibes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> I'm on summer holidays so all is fine with me. Nothing going on until March


 Summer holidays??? Back in March???? 



> when the shit will hit the fan for my second year. Just thought I'd drop by and send out good vibes



Well, glad that you did...we will still be here when you get back into it too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Riklet.  (2011). _The Late Night Bullshitters Guide to Improv Burbling, Harping on and Reference Sneaky-Sneakidom_.  Wurzelville: Procrastination Empire Ltd.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 5, 2011)

mhendo said:


> There's actually a pretty cool little online tool that will do exactly this for you.
> 
> Go here, paste the text of your essay into the text box, and hit the "Tag It!" or "Graph It!" button. The first one gives you a tag cloud, with words appearing larger the more times they have been used. Hover over the word, and a pop-up will show you how many times that word appears. The second button gives the same information, but in graph form. It's pretty cool.


 
Oooh that's aceee  Thank you!!

My most used word by a long way is 'of'


----------



## mhendo (Jan 5, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Oooh that's aceee  Thank you!!
> 
> My most used word by a long way is 'of'


That's pretty common. I put a 6,000 word essay from my undergraduate days into it, and "of" was also my most frequently used word. There were something like 267 instances, meaning that "of" appeared, on average, about every 24 words in the essay.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2011)

god damnit 

each time i write something down my train of thought  goes off in another direction

i get loads and loads of rambling  sentances  debating   points  but  my overall structure is a bit lacking ...    i'm not  sure what i'm saying any more...    i know what the problem is  and i can make some guesses  at  what some of the reason underlying it are but  

argh  fuck it's  happening with this post  i'm not sure  what i'm trying to say with this post


*goes off to cry hagging his pillow*


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 10, 2011)

Bah, I had two short essays due for Friday there, but I've only done 68 words of one of them. Struggling to get motivated.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 10, 2011)

Quite pleased with myself.  Lots to do still but i've written 9500 words in the past 3-4 weeks or so.  

Update from last time, out of those 3 3500 word essays in for tuesday, i've done 2 of them, 1 already submitted (few more adjustments needed on the other) and working on the third, about 650 words in again 

It's pretty interesting, anthropology kinda stuff i'm doing on festivals talking about Geertz, Goffman, Bauman, Douglas and people getting wankered/beaten up at Stonehenge.  Could be worse, it's just tricky to phrase.  I am all alone in the IT room, no one else seems to work well at this time haha.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 12, 2011)

oooo safe as bricks and fucking mortar, got my third essay done too; almost 3500 words in 2 days, I think it's actually a pretty good essay too, although not as good as the ones I spent longer on.  Wrote a about half before midnight and then worked 3am until 11:30am as the deadline was at 12 (didn't have much time to proof read, woops).  I didn't really get tired until like 9:30 when I had some speed which certainly helped haha.  Submitted, all 3 sorted now tho, that's 10,000 words of social science essay bizniz just in the past 2 weeks.  Really pleased with my first one in particular, read in back over and was actually going "shittt did I write this?!"  just a couple of minor adjustments to do on a philosophy essay and then they're a all done for the foreseeable moment at least, and only got 1 exam coming up.

Pretty pleased with myself, that's 12,000 words done in the past 3-4 weeks, had feck all social life really of late but it feels worth it  Ahh i had a nap earlier but sleep dep makes me weird so I should probably get some sleep...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2011)

Keep at it Riklet!


----------



## smmudge (Jan 13, 2011)

I have an exam in an hour and 20 mins. I keep reading notes then promptly forgetting it all. Hopefully the questions will jog my memory. Serious risk of my mind going blank though!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2011)

finished and handed in

fucking yes!

now i can really properly relax 

i'll stick the final drafts online in a bit  for anyone who is interested


----------



## smmudge (Jan 20, 2011)

nice, well done shippou!!

I had a bit of a shit exam. I added a lot of irrelevant stuff, but hopefully got some relevant stuff in there too. Worst thing was my hands were freezing, I couldn't bloody write properly!
Now I have three days before semester starts in which I can fret over all the dreadful work I've handed in in the past month or so!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 1, 2011)

not taking my own advice to students, here I am working on an essay for my PG Cert that is due in tomorrow.

Portfolio - already completed many tasks
this is the 2000 word 'meta anaylsis' of teaching and learning (oo-er)
I have 20 lines that I am crossing off as I write 100 words - how juvenile is that?

gonna be a late one

3 down, 17 to go (lots of 100 words that is)


----------



## strung out (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone here read _Life of Galileo_ by bertolt brecht?

i'm working on a 3000 word essay on it and would be good to have someone to bounce ideas off


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 2, 2011)

read it a long time ago - 20 years I reckon so sorry

just wanting to post her to say 3,600 words done and i'm off to bed for a few hours before work

essay writing is getting easier now I"m teaching

good luck with your essay strung out


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to write a plan for my next essay. So far it goes:

Introduction - bunch of crap in the middle - conclusion.

Any tips on jazzing it up a bit?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 3, 2011)

heinous seamus said:


> I have to write a plan for my next essay. So far it goes:
> 
> Introduction - bunch of crap in the middle - conclusion.
> 
> Any tips on jazzing it up a bit?


 
that's generally how they go


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 3, 2011)

Am working on a short paper (100O words) now and a 20 presentation. All going well due to me doing shed loads of research and reading before the new year. I reckon the hardest part of this one will be the editing stage due to the low word count.....Keep it up everyone!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 3, 2011)

Since you are looking at this thread instead of studying.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 4, 2011)

get on with it Rutita


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 7, 2011)

got the results. i've passed everything

oh for those interested here are the assignments

http://kitsunemimi.com/media/Managi...haviours in a Learning Environment edited.pdf
http://kitsunemimi.com/media/Planning and Enabling Learning  VER2 edited.pdf
http://kitsunemimi.com/media/Theories and Principles for Planning and Enabling Learning editied.pdf
http://kitsunemimi.com/media/assesment and learning edited.pdf

i think those are the final versions

actually there is a bit at the end missing from the first one  but  it's mainly bullshit so nothing of real value missing


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 7, 2011)

82/100 for my first proper 'full-length' essay


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2011)

Well done.

OMGZ I have less than 24 hours till my deadline....procrastination has been in full effect for a few weeks now.... 

Should be ok really.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Feb 13, 2011)

Going back to mhendo's point about the quality of students' writing, I completely agree. My writing ability is my biggest asset as a student: I'm not a particularly great scholar, and the usual criticisms made about my essays / reports etc are that I tend to skimp on important points, focus on irrelevant things or use limited sourcing material, but they always praise the quality of my writing, and it's that that ensures I usually get at least 60%. If you can write well, then you're already halfway to a good result.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 14, 2011)

two things:

1, rutita, I enjoyed procrastinating to your procrastination videos. 

2, argh, in my writing course we got separated into peer review groups and I hate mine. There's only four of us. One gives decent feedback but his writing is really bad, he keeps using the / (as in "I feel that the time/energy I put into eating/watching t.v. is useless/boring.") though he does give good constructive feedback. The other two are even worse. They write like 11 yr olds, and I haven't gotten any feedback from one, and the other had the nerve to rip my writing to shreds over silly inconsequential things (I think she was pissed off at my trying to be nice review of her work) while failing to  provide any general feedback (which I desperately need) about the overall concept of my writing. 

I feel like this is a waste of my time and money.  I'm supposed to be on my second draft of ten pages, but I've only written 5 pages of first draft because I have no idea where to go due to lack of feedback.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Feb 23, 2011)

Harold Pinter: A Study of Politics and Memory. 5k, 74/100, done two nights before. Cushty.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 23, 2011)

we have a ton of group work this semester

i', going filming on thursday


----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2011)

i just got a 4,000 word essay back on brecht. i scored 76% (open uni grading). It was worth 30% of my TMA grade, so on the bright side, i'm pretty much guaranteed a band two mark for this module, but i'm also slightly annoyed that i won't be able to bump it up to a grade one. we'll see anyway. am also annoyed because i thought it was the best essay i've written, yet i scored my lowest mark so far. boo.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got a massive assignment due in on Monday & have taken today off work to get some of it done. So far today, i've made bolognaise in the slow cooker, re-arranged all the furniture in my living room, cleaned the flat, washed my hair, and organised my books into alphabetical order   I need someone to chain me to my desk and disconnect me from the internet.....


----------



## strung out (Feb 27, 2011)

and i just had another essay back and got a 76 for that one too. that one was on swallows and amazons, tom's midnight garden and roll of thunder, hear my cry. happy with that.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice one I got my marks for January, pretty damn pleased.

72, 72 and 68 on my 3 big social science essays that are 50% of each module.  Also got 68 overall on a philosophy module i've now finished, which was both an essay and an exam.  Get in.  I'm technically averaging a first for this year at least I think, although will probably be rather hard to get a first overall at the end of this year.  I'm trying to just get fully engaged n enjoy it regardless of the final mark bizniz


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 28, 2011)

Alrighty then.

I'm back after my wonderful summer break and on my first day back our mental health lecturer has already informed us that %50 of people fail his unit the first time round due to poor essay writing. Should be an interesting unit.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 1, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Nice one I got my marks for January, pretty damn pleased.
> 
> 72, 72 and 68 on my 3 big social science essays that are 50% of each module.  Also got 68 overall on a philosophy module i've now finished, which was both an essay and an exam.  Get in.  I'm technically averaging a first for this year at least I think, although will probably be rather hard to get a first overall at the end of this year.  I'm trying to just get fully engaged n enjoy it regardless of the final mark bizniz


 
I recently got my marks from the last round of panic maths and essaying - they were all between 72 and 77!  

I am naturally well pleased, bar having to immediately learn calculus in a couple of weeks following cranking out a short synopsis of this http://lhc.web.cern.ch/lhc/LHC-DesignReport.html and a few other bits due in end of this week.

Tis indeed unfortunate that the same tools we need to do our work is also a fantastic 'procrastination station', but thanks to my looking onto CERN and the trip to Bletchly Park at the weekend, I have some idea who to blame for the internet...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2011)

Well done everyone on your marks and getting stuff done! 

I am just off to the library for another studiathon...2000 words dues on Thursday..1000 done already although naturally the remaining part is the most tricky/reference heavy etc...Could be worse though, so all is well


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2011)

i'm trying to write a script  about  two guys arguing over the leitch review

need to finish it  today  or  tommorow afternoon for filming on thursday

i've alredy done some filming  at westminster


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2011)

a taste of the product


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh dear lord,

Just had my first Health Sociology lecture. While I love the discussion, trying to write this stuff wreaks my head somewhat.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 3, 2011)

oh woe, woe, woes


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 3, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> a taste of the product





I hope you don't take this as a criticism, but it made me laugh that a few times she looks down (at her paper?) but it looks like she might be looking at his crotch, and one time she raises her eyebrows as she does it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2011)

it's going to be more comedy than serious

the questions are written on her arm

he is looking at a bit of paper she is holding up

the first take  i held up the script.. that take is fucking hilarious


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 3, 2011)

What is it you're studying, Shippou?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2011)

teaching


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I finally fucking nailed 11000 - eleven FUCKING thousand - words worth of a "written sample" for my upgrade. Still got  a few wee things to get right, but it's 98% there. I've even sorted the fukin refs! A bit more work at home (cuz I'm still on the office) and then a big fat sp**** and a can or two.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 4, 2011)

8 hours....

If only it *was* just a 400 word essay, rather than a shedload of maths and reading too, I'd have finished by now!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been encouraged to write a paper ... it has to be 10 mins (for presentation, argh!). 
How many words will I need, roughly? 1k?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 4, 2011)

more video


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 5, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> I've been encouraged to write a paper ... it has to be 10 mins (for presentation, argh!).
> How many words will I need, roughly? 1k?


 
Depends on your presentation -I have previously had to talk either fast or veeeeerrrryyyyy slllloooooooowwwllllyyyyyyy depending on how long I have managed to fill with actual content. Things that could help include timing yourself reading another paper or article for a bit and work out the answer with maths, look at other papers people have previously done in their '10 mins' as a guide, write a bit of it and then see how long you can make it last, write what you want to include and make it fit inside ten mins, etc. Really depends on the end result you're hoping for.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

as a guide  the script for that  video  was 800 words


actually 865


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2011)

83% for my first assignment back this term 



Yoga for wine lovers?


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 7, 2011)

My latest essay asks me to define race as a prelude to the actual essay


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2011)

heinous seamus said:


> My latest essay asks me to define race as a prelude to the actual essay


 
Perhaps they just want you to define 'race' in the way that you will use it in the main essay. So, a _working definition_.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 7, 2011)

heinous seamus said:


> My latest essay asks me to define race as a prelude to the actual essay


 
are you in my class?

what rutita says btw


----------



## strung out (Mar 21, 2011)

just got 85 for my essay on the postmodern picturebook. definitely wasn't expecting that!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 22, 2011)

Blurgh!
Lost in my sociology essay at the moment.
The question is "How does politics, power relationships, ideology, professional/industrial organizations and lobby groups shape health care?"
So far I've decided to work on economic liberalism vs social liberalism and the medical domination of doctors. All seems a bit vague still though at the moment. I need to include sociological theory in there somewhere too, and lobby groups.
My head hurts though.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2011)

Calculus - 

I would just looooove to have another essay instead!

*sigh*


----------



## strung out (Mar 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> just got 85 for my essay on the postmodern picturebook. definitely wasn't expecting that!


 
and just got the essay back for my other module, 74 for that.

that means in my final two essays (before the examined pieces), i need 74+ on 20th century lit to get a 2:1 and a 37+ on my kiddies lit to get a 3rd (i missed a couple of essays and even 100 won't allow me to get better than a 3rd on that module )


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2011)

oh dear


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> Blurgh!
> Lost in my sociology essay at the moment.
> The question is "How does politics, power relationships, ideology, professional/industrial organizations and lobby groups shape health care?"
> So far I've decided to work on economic liberalism vs social liberalism and the medical domination of doctors. All seems a bit vague still though at the moment. I need to include sociological theory in there somewhere too, and lobby groups.
> My head hurts though.


the answer is 'not very well'.


----------



## strung out (Mar 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> oh dear


 
i know, i'm absolutely kicking myself for getting in a mess over christmas. on the bright side, i've still got one module to do next year, so if i can pull it out of the bag for that, a 2:1 overall is still on


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the answer is 'not very well'.


 
Yeah, I gathered that. I wish I could do it on England as there is much ammo there at the moment, however I have to do Australia. Pretty much the same deal but without the current smash and grab.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 4, 2011)

So being a joint honours student I'm not required for my degree to do a dissertation, but I have the option to. Are there any advantages to doing one? If I wanted to do a masters in the future, would it be a good idea to have done a dissertation?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 6, 2011)

Struggling with my essay. Sociological theory makes my brain pulsate


----------



## TruXta (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the late shift, muthafuckers! Aaaaaaaaaaand... good night! Fuck this, I'm two days late, I still can't finish bloody 6-6 pages worth, need sleep, will do in the morning.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 6, 2011)

smmudge said:


> So being a joint honours student I'm not required for my degree to do a dissertation, but I have the option to. Are there any advantages to doing one? If I wanted to do a masters in the future, would it be a good idea to have done a dissertation?


 
Depends on your discipline I suspect.


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 7, 2011)

1500 words by midday tomorrow! RAAAAAR


----------



## TruXta (Apr 7, 2011)

I got a month to do 3000 words or thereabouts, and here I am three days after the deadline has passed STILL trying to get my shit together. The question now is: which IVs to include in my event history analysis methodology section?


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm still in bed


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 7, 2011)

Started at about half 9 / 10 and I'm up to 820 words. It actually comes out quite readily when I can get myself moving


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 8, 2011)

I've completed my mental health assignment although I'm not confident with it.
Sociology still melting my brain.


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 8, 2011)

Finished and submitted. I feel great. I didn't even need to do that one but I fucking-well-did anyway!


----------



## smmudge (Apr 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Depends on your discipline I suspect.


 
Erm, arts and humanities stuff?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 10, 2011)

Blurgh. Lunched an entire half term drinking bourbon and feeling sorry for myself. Still have the evil sociology essay to write.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> Blurgh. Lunched an entire half term drinking bourbon and feeling sorry for myself. Still have the evil sociology essay to write.


 
haha


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Thanks for your support  oh wait


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> Thanks for your support


 
you're welcome


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 10, 2011)

I need a drink


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> I need a drink


 
-> shop; 3 cans of stella -> park


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> Blurgh. Lunched an entire half term drinking bourbon and feeling sorry for myself. Still have the evil sociology essay to write.


 
what's yer title?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 10, 2011)

Rough - How politics, ideology and power relationships shape and professional/industrial organisations and lobby groups influence healthcare.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 10, 2011)

Basically I have to apply social theory to it. Nightmare. I really love the subject but its so fucking vague and all seminal writers work is impenetrable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> Rough - How politics, ideology and power relationships shape and professional/industrial organisations and lobby groups influence healthcare.


 
how many words? it's a piece of piss, btw.

the way i would approach it is to look for policy papers from think tanks about the nhs, look for policy papers from labour and conservative and look for responses to these from the bma etc. the parameters of the debate are not free, they are set by a small number of people. within this context more free-flowing and sensible proposals about how to supply healthcare within a socialised framework are ignored or sidelined as being pie-in-the-sky utopian stuff. 

now, as for applying social theory to it, i'd advise you to look at max weber, who should supply the theoretical underpinning your essay requires.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks man. I have written a bit about politics. The gist of it was that federal, state and local government funding streams have fragmented the healthcare system (I'm in Australia). Weber's iron cage concept seemed to fit quite nicely here especially when the providers were trapped by their dependence on the funding. In a pure stroke of luck I read up on the current governments push for healthcare reform and low and behold, they want to remove funding from state and local and provide funding at a federal level thus removing the bureaucracy (you wouldn't have believed how clever I felt at that moment). I thought for ideology I would talk about the 2 main parties and split them by social and economic liberalism, I can then do a bit about private healthcare. I'm sure I can find some stuff about that. For power relationships I really wanted to talk about medical dominance and how Dr's have held back all others within the healthcare profession. I love that topic, I also have to give a presentation on it so I though I could kill 2 birds with one stone. When it gets to professional/industrial organisations and lobby groups my thoughts are still a little hazy. I guess the nursing union would be a good professional/industrial organisation to talk about. I could discuss the professionalization of the career and how they have pushed for a degree level of education for the job. Lobby groups I'm still not to sure about. I guess they'd ultimately be the little people, but I'm still not quite sure which avenue to go down at present.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 10, 2011)

Which is of course not what you have said to do


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> Which is of course not what you have said to do


 
it's your essay


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 10, 2011)

It is indeed. But I'm lost. I will have a look at what you have said. Hopefully stuff will jump out at me. Not sure where to even find it. I'm guessing the department of health and aging as well as the parties own websites is where I'll get it . I'm so out of my comfort zone. Give me science any day


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 10, 2011)

Good news: all 30 pages of the first draft of my portfolio have been submitted. Bad news: final drafts due April 21st


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 12, 2011)

Fuckin' ell Miss Caphat!
There's me moaning about my tiny essay when you've got that monster on the go!!!

Some good news from me. Just got my morphine assignment back and fuck me dead if I didn't get %100    
My salad days are finally beginning to pay off


----------



## Thora (Apr 15, 2011)

I haven't posted on this thread for aaages as I haven't done any work for months   In my defence I have had a baby recently...

Have two major pieces of coursework due on the 3rd May now - one is a resit though as I should have done it in September but I had a 6 week old to look after and didn't manage it.  I can only get 40% for it now anyway, so am trying to balance doing enough to pass but not wasting time on it unnecessarily...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 15, 2011)

fuuuuck 

for about a week now  been  procrastinating  

need to make a fucking start


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> fuuuuck
> 
> for about a week now  been  procrastinating
> 
> need to make a fucking start


haha


----------



## TruXta (Apr 15, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> fuuuuck
> 
> for about a week now  been  procrastinating
> 
> need to make a fucking start


 
Haha! I was a week and a half late with my latest assignment for my PhD. Luckily it wasn't a hard deadline.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 15, 2011)

seriously for the last few days  i've spread  out all the work and i've  been thinking about it  but  not  actually started writing

today i'm at least going to start to wrtie down some shoit in a note book  and  get an outline started


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 15, 2011)

Focus Shippou, you can do it!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 15, 2011)

my freind came down  ended up  chatting

but  i did at least get a start...   1/5 of the first task anyhoo


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 16, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> Fuckin' ell Miss Caphat!
> There's me moaning about my tiny essay when you've got that monster on the go!!!
> 
> Some good news from me. Just got my morphine assignment back and fuck me dead if I didn't get %100
> My salad days are finally beginning to pay off




tbf, the 30 page "portfolio" is the only assignment we have for my writing class, and it's potentially worth 15 credits towards my degree (equivalent to about 4 or 5 regular courses, plus 3 credits/one more for the actual class) so, well worth the effort, but I'll be very glad when it's over. At the same time: sad, wishing I had more time to make it perfect. I keep thinking about other directions I could have gone with it/ other parts I could have added. Oh well. 

But yeah, I need to pat myself on the back. I've been doing that class, plus 2 others, plus 2 internships (one very demanding, one not as much) and dealing with health/money/home life issues. Phew. I keep on having to remind myself it's ok that I'm only taking 2 classes over the summer.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 17, 2011)

argh! Editing and revision hell. How do people do this with whole books?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I for one am very impressed Miss Caphat. 

I finally got my sociology essay in today. Not sure of the quality of it though. MEH! I was over this one weeks ago. Only time will tell. I get the impression that our tutor is one of the nicer fellows within our nasty, bitchy mole infested academic establishment, although to be honest, %50 pass would be alright with me after the 3 weeks I've just had doing it.

Oh well. 3000 word mental health careplan, 1000 word Physiology & Pharmacology essay and a 1000 word nursing essay on Asthma (yawnage) to go and then I just have the exams  Oh  And a presentation


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm hating my course & I'm on my third extension (for 3 different essays, not the same one three times!). I've skipped one, too, as is allowed. But again I've no idea how to do a good essay. Or an essay at all. Question so vague that weirdly the only way I can see of doing it is to parrot stuff out of the books or what I've found online.

The whole process of essay writing is making me feel stupid, not cleverer or better educated. I know there's loads of you doing massive essays and stuff, and I've only got another 1000 words to do before tomorrow dinnertime, but I'm so unhappy. Thought loads of times about jacking it in & getting a factory job in 2 years when the Girl starts school.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Steel 

I too am not particularly comfortable writing essays, usually finding the whole process very slow going indeed.

I've spent my entire long Easter weekend working and writing essays. I have one more to do by next Monday after which I can concentrate on the 3000 word mental health care plan that's got to be in by the end of the semester in 4 weeks time. It feels like pulling teeth though. So slow going and I can't think at all.

I got my sociology essay result back too. I got 83% which I should be thankful for, however its 2% off a high distinction so I feel slightly cheated in a strange way.

Focus. Plan your essay well. Try and find a quiet space (maybe hard with the kids).

Good luck


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh boy. Good luck everyone. 

SteelIcarus, out of curiosity, what is the essay question?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 26, 2011)

8 hours transcribing today  Am three assignments away from the end of this year and a first. 

Big up and power to everyone else on the thread...education hurts sometimes I know. 


In other news I have already started thinking about my next course...


----------



## Hollis (Apr 26, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> In other news I have already started thinking about my next course...



Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 26, 2011)

Hollis said:


> Do you want to talk about it?


 
Maybe in my next post (session)?  How are you lovely Hollis?


----------



## Hollis (Apr 26, 2011)

I am fine thank you..  Not writing too many essays or things at the moment.


----------



## LDR (Apr 26, 2011)

I've just submitted my third assignment of the year.  Yay!   I'm averaging 80% and I'm worried sick I won't be able to keep up the pace. 

Three to go and the big end of year project and that's me done.


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 28, 2011)

Doing a reflective assigment just now. I've to identify one or more strengths I have as a student. I can't think of any :/


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 6, 2011)

Half way through the semester and some how all marks other than the distinction for sociology, are high distinctions .
Most shocking of all is the HD for my mental health assignment, of which the lecturer proudly announced at the beginning of the semester that more than %50 of the class would fail.
WTF


----------



## Riklet (May 6, 2011)

Trying to write an essay on Marx and Lenin, and their understandings of 'dictatorship of the proletariat'.  It's pretty fascinating.  Been working on it for weeks, done loads of reading and used lots of sources, got quite a few ideas, but writing it is going a bit crap.  I reaaaaally need to get my draft done so that my lecturer will give me some feedback (it might already be too late) but instead i'm procrastinating, staying up too late and then sleeping in and just distracting myself in any way possible.  Fuuuuuuuu.  Done over a thousand words though, but i'm fucking graduating in 2 months and I feel pretty disapointed in myself because I should really be nailing it and other writing and really going for my revision.  I could maybe get a first with some good exam results.  Late night whinge....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2011)

for one of my assignments i have to comment on a series of presentations  my fellow students did

pity i can't remeber a thing

i have some notes somewhere that hopefully will refresh my memory


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 6, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Trying to write an essay on Marx and Lenin, and their understandings of 'dictatorship of the proletariat'.  It's pretty fascinating.  Been working on it for weeks, done loads of reading and used lots of sources, got quite a few ideas, but writing it is going a bit crap.  I reaaaaally need to get my draft done so that my lecturer will give me some feedback (it might already be too late) but instead i'm procrastinating, staying up too late and then sleeping in and just distracting myself in any way possible.  Fuuuuuuuu.  Done over a thousand words though, but i'm fucking graduating in 2 months and I feel pretty disapointed in myself because I should really be nailing it and other writing and really going for my revision.  I could maybe get a first with some good exam results.  Late night whinge....



I feel your pain. I had a vaguely similar sounding essay recently and it nearly killed me. Chin up.


----------



## stuff_it (May 6, 2011)

It's late, well past the extension deadline, and I'm drunk.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 6, 2011)

2 more assignments to go this end....am flagging though people, getting restless and distracted too...I WANT that first I have worked so hard for....Any advice/encouragement to lift the spirits and hold the feeling of 'burn-out' at bay will be appreciated...

Whistle, tell jokes, anything!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, so thanks, that really helped! 

Pumped up some good music, cleaned the flat, rewrote my to-do list, did things that are not on there...Worked a treat! 

But then again...it always does...


----------



## toggle (May 6, 2011)

I had to give a presentation today. I think I outdid myself in pretentious twaddle that seriously impressed the lecturer and put everyone else in the room to sleep.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 6, 2011)

toggle said:


> I had to give a presentation today. I think I outdid myself in pretentious twaddle that seriously impressed the lecturer and put *everyone else in the room to sleep.*


 They secretly wanted to be _you_ lovely don't sweat it!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 7, 2011)

i got some major inspiration  for one of my assignments

however it's way over and above what they are actually asking for.  however as i'm freinds with my tutor i think it will be fine.

one of our assignments was  being put in small groups picking a educationally related topic    research it   then do a presentation.  what happened was i suggested we pick eLearning  as  our topic  as  my specialist area is  webdesign/programming  and   as part of my job  i make  web based systems for my college  so  i alredy had a welth of informations  to draw on.   the major part of the assignment that goes  with the group work was to take what you learnt from researching  and write how  you might change your teaching practise given your findings.  now for me this is actually a little difficult  because i'm alredy doing things like making educational support websites  so  for a little while  i wasn't sure what i could   write  about.  but yesterday i was inspired by  a short lecture  about  using game design principles to engage student with learning  and i've decided to write a pice  about  what might happen if   we  completely scrapped  the old structure of  education   and  started  trying to  bulid new structures  based  on the communications and  ict revolution of the last 20 years (remember the  web   is only 20 in august!)

i will be writing about  stuff  i could never do given the  entrenched nature of education   especially   FE     but   stuff i think  might  be really  though  provoking.

for all interested this is  the  short (about 8min) lecture  that really help inspire me   to go on a wonderful rant
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/extra-credits/3167-Gamifying-Education

seriously  go  watch it  it is  really interesting even for people  who don't think much about educational systems  and it will take up practically none of your time


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 7, 2011)

actually  i feel a lot more comfortable  about that assignment  about presentations  i mentioned above.  turns  out  the  lecturer  is giving  us a lot of room  on how  we wish to comment  so i can focus on trends (which i do remember)  rather than on individuals

also i had a student rep meeting with that lecturer  (she is head of the department)  and she ended up singing praises  to all and sundry  about  what my group did.   given the  task was  to  do a presentation or  learning activity about  a topic  with  the rest of the class there was a tendency to  enter the realm of  death by power point  punctuated with one or two  dubious role plays.    my group were asked to do something on the leitch report so   we  decided  to just  go  nuts...   we  did our  presentation as if  we  were doing a comical version of the news   along with  outside broadcasts  and in studios debates    that (as you may have seen  earlier in the thread) we  filmed  in character  then played back as if  we  were  cutting  to  other  locations  as well  as  a section about the history of  quangos  doe  as a weather forecast  showing  the comings and goings of various bodies.
basically  she  absolutely  loved it  and  considers it  the  new  benchmark for  doing creative lectures.
mind you after sitting through 8 hours worth  of death by power point  i was  fucking sobering over any sort of originality or enthusiasm too!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> Oh boy. Good luck everyone.
> 
> SteelIcarus, out of curiosity, what is the essay question?



I got 68 for it. Was very happy. Question was: "Discuss the implications of the global spread of English for the learning and teaching of the language.". 

And now I have 2000 words to write, using an example I choose, on the nature of news stories and how they fuck around with chronology to present the story (not actual question).

And then I'm into revising...for my June 14th exam. So I'm not going to be on Urban til then. No distractions!

Good luck with your ongoing stuff, people - and thank you for your advice & support; I appreciate it.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 7, 2011)

oh, good (though I have no idea what a 68 means bc our grading system is different)  

That sounds like a broad topic for an essay! i was going to say that you shouldn't feel bad about struggling with essays...the more I've done in my life the more I've realized that sticking to the formula, something like this: (first: research & brainstorm, next make  your outline, simple at first then expand until you feel ready to start writing. then move to the introduction, which should be a summary of what you're going to write about..make sure each paragraph leads into the next, then your conclusion should sum up what you've written about) Not saying it's easy, but if you follow the pattern and break it down into steps it's easier to tackle imo.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2011)

68 out of 100. 2 marks off a "first class". But it's averaged over 7 essays, and the exam...hoping to crack 70 overall.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 7, 2011)

oh, excellent. 

now, get back to work 

I should do the same. Last paper of the semester due tomorrow! yay!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> oh, excellent.
> 
> now, get back to work
> 
> I should do the same. Last paper of the semester due tomorrow! yay!



Eh, I've found the news story I have to do the timeline for. It's a bit of sensationalist reporting of the Bin Laden hit. But crucially mentions lots of different "times" - 9/11, "last night", fears of future reprisals, etc. I have to put the "times" in order and then write at length about how news reports don't tell stories chronologically and how this can affect truth & meaning.  I always do my essays like this, anyway. I put off until the last minute then get it done.


----------



## smmudge (May 7, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I always do my essays like this, anyway. I put off until the last minute then get it done.


 
Ha I do that all the time. If I have lots of time to do it, I never start, because I know I've still got lots of time to do it! Your essay sounds pretty interesting though.

I've just finished my last essay of the semester! Managed to beat the procrastination by, instead of thinking "oh no I've got a whole essay to write", thinking "I'll just do this reading" "I'll just make the plan" "I'll just write the first sentence/paragraph" etc. Before I knew it I'd done the whole bloody thing!


----------



## toggle (May 7, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Ha I do that all the time. If I have lots of time to do it, I never start, because I know I've still got lots of time to do it! Your essay sounds pretty interesting though.
> 
> I've just finished my last essay of the semester! Managed to beat the procrastination by, instead of thinking "oh no I've got a whole essay to write", thinking "I'll just do this reading" "I'll just make the plan" "I'll just write the first sentence/paragraph" etc. Before I knew it I'd done the whole bloody thing!



wish i could get that to work


----------



## heinous seamus (May 9, 2011)

Weird. I got 65 for a half-arsed essay (only wrote 200 words, the limit was 750, didn't include any examples). My tutor must like me. Just 1 more to go and I am finished this blasted course!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 9, 2011)

got a good start on one of my assignments.  we had to give a presentation on a topic and then in the assignment write about how the research may effect your teaching practice.

well the topic  i managed to convince my group to do was eLearning. and rather than write a boring report some current bit of elearnign software or some such  i decided to write about radically changing  the classroom enviroment

this is what i have shat out since this morning
http://ithinkihavethatmanga.com/media/SSS_task_4.pdf

i've gone for a more humorous tone than usual


----------



## smmudge (May 9, 2011)

Errr I've just signed up to do a 12,000 word dissertation, even though I could have done a 6,000 word diss or none at all. I must be mad. Although I'm quite looking forward to writing that much on a topic. Just have to figure out what I'm actually going to write about...


----------



## toggle (May 9, 2011)

notes from my presentation turned into 800 words of essay on the influences of methodism on early 19th century cornish society this morning. another 1200 to go, but that shouldn't actually be too hard, i know it all and only really have to decide what order to explain it in and then write it up. the referencing will be an utter bastard, but i'm hoping my proofreader will be able to watch my back on that one. 

this evening, i'm moving onto a long overdue piece on cromwell's failures as a leader. i've done half of that already, just need to finish off.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 9, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Ha I do that all the time. If I have lots of time to do it, I never start, because I know I've still got lots of time to do it! Your essay sounds pretty interesting though.
> 
> I've just finished my last essay of the semester! Managed to beat the procrastination by, instead of thinking "oh no I've got a whole essay to write", thinking "I'll just do this reading" "I'll just make the plan" "I'll just write the first sentence/paragraph" etc. Before I knew it I'd done the whole bloody thing!



I'm still pissing about. Some groundwork done. Meat of it to write.


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

heinous seamus said:


> Weird. I got 65 for a half-arsed essay (only wrote 200 words, the limit was 750, didn't include any examples). My tutor must like me. Just 1 more to go and I am finished this blasted course!


 
Is it really an essay if it's only 200 words?


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I'm still pissing about. Some groundwork done. Meat of it to write.


 
+ 1


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 9, 2011)

Up to 700 words. 1300 to go. Plenty of quotes, and a nice fat conclusion written tonight should leave me 800-900 to do tomorrow. References Weds. morning. Not panicking.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 9, 2011)

right got my first draft done in one day.  no references and it starts to go a bit wobbly towards the end as i'm getting sleepy  and i need to thing  about  some of this a bit more  but all in all a good days rant

give it a read if your interested in education 

http://ithinkihavethatmanga.com/media/SSS_task_4_initial_draft.pdf


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 10, 2011)

I sat down today and wrote 1000 of my 3000 word mental health assignment today. I discovered that most people fail the unit due to "assuming" things about the client when assessing and planning for them. Now I see how my work experience is helping me as we write case notes daily and cannot assume anything. People are kicking up a right stink though. Failing everywhere.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 10, 2011)

Gonna hand it in 300 or so words short. Just cannot write any more. Don't like it, but I think it'll be enough for a 40 and then I'm done with this annoying module (except for the exam in June - shiver) and then I'm into a proper literature module - "read this then write about it" FTMFW.


----------



## toggle (May 10, 2011)

finished it. . I'm not all that impressed with my writing on it, but I've followed the guidelines on content to get a very good grade, 

and 'it' was a piece on the political effect of the methodist sects in Cornwall. i've concluded that they didn't have much of one, but provided a focus for what was there.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 10, 2011)

heinous seamus said:


> Weird. I got 65 for a half-arsed essay (only wrote 200 words, the limit was 750, didn't include any examples). My tutor must like me. Just 1 more to go and I am finished this blasted course!




this is what I mean about not understanding your grading system. We do points out of 100 too, but a 65 or lower would be considered a failing grade (here in the US), and most students receive at least a 70 for just doing the assignment. maybe I should look it up. 



In other news, I handed in my last paper of the semester yesterday! Woohoo!


----------



## strung out (May 10, 2011)

under 40 is a fail at most places in the uk


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 10, 2011)

yeah, I looked it up. You'd add 20-25 points to a UK score to get the equivalent US score. 

 both systems work with a theoretical "perfect score", it's just that in the UK 100/100 is that theoretical perfect score, while in the US the number might be more like 120. So, you can actually get a 100% on an essay even if there are a few minor things wrong with it. It doesn't mean it's the best essay ever written in the history of all time. 

the more I think about it, your system makes more sense


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2011)

yeah, i was thinking that


----------



## Hellsbells (May 11, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> That sounds like a broad topic for an essay!


 
I had the exact same topic to write for one my 'essays' - about implications of the global spread of English for the learning and teaching of the language - but it was only part of the question and the word limit was 750 bloody words. Riddiculous.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 11, 2011)

strung out said:


> yeah, i was thinking that


 
I thought of one advantage of the US system. On a test or a quiz, it is usually possible to get a %100 perfect score if you get all the answers right. Therefore being able to get a perfect score on an essay or other project makes it easier for the teacher or the student to calculate the average grade of, lets say, two tests and an essay.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> I thought of one advantage of the US system. On a test or a quiz, it is usually possible to get a %100 perfect score if you get all the answers right. Therefore being able to get a perfect score on an essay or other project makes it easier for the teacher or the student to calculate the average grade of, lets say, two tests and an essay.


 
it's a piece of piss in britain too, where we have three sorts of average which many people can use with equal facility.


----------



## toggle (May 13, 2011)

should finally be finishing off my second piece tonight. i've been whining like a 5 year old at one of my tutors until she actually gave me enough critical feedback that i could start to make improvements.


----------



## stuff_it (May 16, 2011)

Just got an 'unlimited' extension. Muahahahahaha.....*cracks celebratory cider*

(Actually not, but it does mean I han haz shower and a spliff today)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2011)

ok  need to buckle  down   two and a half weeks left now


----------



## smmudge (May 16, 2011)

Have an exam in a few hours. Done lots of revision but I'm not sure how ready I am. Can't concentrate, a bit stressed :\


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 16, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ok  need to buckle  down   two and a half weeks left now


 
One and a half left for me....Only 5 thousand words to goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo over two assignments...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 16, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Have an exam in a few hours. Done lots of revision but I'm not sure how ready I am. Can't concentrate, a bit stressed :\


 
Hope it went well!


----------



## smmudge (May 16, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Hope it went well!



Ah yeah pretty good thanks! I had faith my mind would focus when in there and be able to remember everything and I did mostly, so not so bad hopefully.

Hope your assignments are going well, the end is in sight!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 20, 2011)

15 days left.

fuck me.  the more i read  about  models of curriculum the less i feel i know.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 22, 2011)

One case study to go, deadline Thursday... Thinking about the space/time I will have after finishing the academic stuff this year, all the decisions/changes I will be free to make afterwards leaves me feeling a bit tuned on to be honest.


----------



## toggle (May 22, 2011)

i sorted a late piece as well, so ended up with 3 2k word essays in last week. supposedly 5k in tomorrow, but that ain't ahppening. 

need to check, i have 3 more pieces to be in, i think.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 25, 2011)

All assignments for this semester completed and lodged. 
I have 2 exams in 2 weeks time now. One on pathophysiology, microbiology and pharmacology, and another on nursing practice. Feeling quite confident after actually studying throughout the semester. Need to work on pharmacology though as I still don't 'get' some of it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2011)

200 words until finishing this last one for the year.

Been offered another placement...it's a good day.


----------



## toggle (May 25, 2011)

extended essay, 4500-5500 words. i'm at 2600. on unions and working class identity in 19th century cornwall. odd bunch this lot are


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 26, 2011)

just managed to reference the y2gay issue.  
http://qntm.org/gay


----------



## strung out (May 26, 2011)

at 10am this morning, i handed in the final piece for my third year. cut it a bit fine, having not written anything of a 3,000 word essay at the same point yesterday morning, but relieved to have it all done. i'm now officially unemployed.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Gonna hand it in 300 or so words short. Just cannot write any more. Don't like it, but I think it'll be enough for a 40 and then I'm done with this annoying module (except for the exam in June - shiver) and then I'm into a proper literature module - "read this then write about it" FTMFW.


 
Got a 66 for it! Despite not understanding a major part of the question properly, and my usual "not enough backing up with evidence". 

Now I have just under 3 weeks to revise. Have got a bit done - but the missus is off tomorrow for Whitsun so she can look after the nippers while I get 2-3 hours over the course of each day in.


----------



## heinous seamus (May 27, 2011)

Got my final OU essay in this morning with ten minutes to spare


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 30, 2011)

I hope everyone's done now, and enjoying a little r&r or celebrating! 

I've been done for a few weeks, and my summer classes have started. The place I intern at is going to kill me by the end of the summer. They just had to come up with an independent project for me to do in order for me to get credit, and I just realized both of my classes want me to do a case study on a non-profit, preferably one I work at.  The directors are already so busy and stressed to the max. Guess who I'm going to have to go to all the time for the information I need for my case studies.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2011)

is it normal to  put in comedy references?

i just  referenced tim BL  when mentioning  how cool the web is


----------



## toggle (May 31, 2011)

still working, one more on time to be in, 2 that are on extensions that can take another 2-3 weeks or so I think.


----------



## smmudge (May 31, 2011)

Finished all my exams/essays but now they're making us work on our dissertation proposals for next year. I have some sort of idea at least but I don't know if it's any good.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 1, 2011)

Done all of my courseworks/essays, all handed in, my final Lenin one went pretty well in the end - might even get a first on my Marxism module.

Having done a few the past week, I only have ONE exam left before the end of my stuuuudent career and the joys of unemployment.

Not quite sure where three years have gone but it's been worth it, just a bit of a strange/daunting step now!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 3, 2011)

assignments are now all done barring collation and submission  

and two days early  fuck yeah


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 6, 2011)

done and done.  pgce over


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2011)

HOORAH!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> is it normal to  put in comedy references?
> 
> i just  referenced tim BL  when mentioning  how cool the web is


 
I quoted a Chinese proverb as a dark joke, and normally aim to slip in a few lighter funnies along the way. I can't help it, it's just how I write. Even if it is an engineering essay.... 

I always try to slip something light in unless it's really inappropriate....I get the impression that most engineering students struggle to write prose, so I figure if I get few sniggers (try not to aim for RL lols though!) or smiles that it will make them give me a decent mark just for cheering them up a bit.

Haha.....only another 3000 words to go before I can go back and re-read and check everything....then onward maths!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 14, 2011)

Arrgh, just got one in, next one is due tomorrow and the next the day after.....fucking maths as well.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 15, 2011)

4x espresso latter panic stations, dive, dive!!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 15, 2011)

OMG!

Results are in for the semester!

Mental Health - High Distinction
Health Sociology - High Distinction
Nursing Practice - High Distinction
Challenge & Response to Body Integrity - Distinction (2 point off HD )

I'm fucking astounded


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 15, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> OMG!
> 
> Results are in for the semester!
> 
> ...



Brilliant stuff! Wow - once you pick your jaw off the floor you should be beaming with pride at this. Well done!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 19, 2011)

One more down, just three days till the next one is due though - I will have to get an extension for that one I think though, I literally haven't been out of the house in over a week.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh well, if I've started posting again I may as well rant on this thread as any other...

Peer review.  It's a good and necessary system, but it'd be nice if reviewers could be reasonably specific about where they think the flaws in a piece of work are and what they'd like to see done about them.  As it is, much as I've spent quite a bit of time reworking an article I submitted to a fairly major journal a couple of months ago, I'm not at all sure I've done what one of the reviewers wants - perhaps unsurprisingly, given that his review totalled four lines - and therefore a bit hesitant about submitting my revised version.  Oh well, I've read through it a few times and it seems to make sense, so it's a case of 'nothing ventured, nothing gained,' I suppose...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 19, 2011)

Well done MM and shippy and more power to the elbows of all the rest still at it!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 20, 2011)

I 'treated' myself to a nice long sit down in front of the computer learning to to some kind of CAD shizznit. 

Time for bed now....

/sad geek mode


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

aa mou!

still only  got the results for one of the assignments so far


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> OMG!
> 
> Results are in for the semester!
> 
> ...


 
Training to be a nurse? Something else? Well done either way!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Oh well, if I've started posting again I may as well rant on this thread as any other...
> 
> Peer review.  It's a good and necessary system, but it'd be nice if reviewers could be reasonably specific about where they think the flaws in a piece of work are and what they'd like to see done about them.  As it is, much as I've spent quite a bit of time reworking an article I submitted to a fairly major journal a couple of months ago, I'm not at all sure I've done what one of the reviewers wants - perhaps unsurprisingly, given that his review totalled four lines - and therefore a bit hesitant about submitting my revised version.  Oh well, I've read through it a few times and it seems to make sense, so it's a case of 'nothing ventured, nothing gained,' I suppose...


 
Don't you just hate reviewers? I got one on a review paper I did a couple years back who wrote about 7 pages soundly thrashing our work, only to end up with " it's not great (_note: the work/paper_), but it's the best we've got."  Got it published in the end..


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Don't you just hate reviewers? I got one on a review paper I did a couple years back who wrote about 7 pages soundly thrashing our work, only to end up with " it's not great (_note: the work/paper_), but it's the best we've got."  Got it published in the end..


 
Not really.  I just wish that some of them would a) get things done reasonably smartly rather than leaving you dangling on the end of a line for months, b) actually say what they mean, and c) not take advantage of their anonymity to be rude, destructive, spiteful and generally to behave in ways they otherwise wouldn't.  I've been on the receiving end of all three in the last year, and it's fairly frustrating.  Conversely, the two reviewers of another journal article I submitted last year were thorough, fair and constructive in their criticisms, and the revised article was all the better for it.  That is how the system should work IMO.  If a piece really isn't up to scratch then reviewers have to say so and sometimes it's impossible to avoid doing so harshly, but there's no need for gratuitous rudeness.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

True dat. We had some very good ones as well who were fair, incisive and the the point. I've tried to do the same when I've reviewed others' work.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 20, 2011)

Right, well, having won my battle with Taylor and Francis's rather complicated online submission system, albeit only with help from the journal editor, my revised article has finally been submitted.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

YAY! What field is it?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 20, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Not really.  I just wish that some of them would a) get things done reasonably smartly rather than leaving you dangling on the end of a line for months, b) actually say what they mean, and c) not take advantage of their anonymity to be rude, destructive, spiteful and generally to behave in ways they otherwise wouldn't.  I've been on the receiving end of all three in the last year, and it's fairly frustrating.  Conversely, the two reviewers of another journal article I submitted last year were thorough, fair and constructive in their criticisms, and the revised article was all the better for it.  That is how the system should work IMO.  If a piece really isn't up to scratch then reviewers have to say so and sometimes it's impossible to avoid doing so harshly, but there's no need for gratuitous rudeness.



You know in peer review, do they know who the author is or not? The reviewers, that is.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> You know in peer review, do they know who the author is or not? The reviewers, that is.


 
Depends - some (most?) journals do double blind, others don't. The last paper I was on was unblinded.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Depends - some (most?) journals do double blind, others don't. The last paper I was on was unblinded.


 
Bit unfair that.

Then again I suppose if it's a specialist area everyone will have an idea who has been working on what anyway...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty much. Often it's dead obvious from the reference list alone - either because they only cite a particular "school"/mate's/colleagues work or because they cite their own stuff a lot. Plus some authors have a very particular writing style.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> YAY! What field is it?



History.  



stuff_it said:


> You know in peer review, do they know who the author is or not? The reviewers, that is.



As TruXta says, it depends.  The journal I've just submitted to is double blinded, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if one or other of the reviewers has worked out who the author is, because...




			
				stuff_it said:
			
		

> Then again I suppose if it's a specialist area everyone will have an idea who has been working on what anyway...



This.  I doubt the reviewers come from my particular area, but it wouldn't be difficult for them to take a look at the field and narrow the list of potential authors down to two or three.  The fact that I've referenced a couple of fairly obscure old articles of my own should also give them a clue.  Conversely, on a couple of occasions I've been fairly sure I know who the people who've reviewed my work are, just through their writing style.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 1, 2011)

500 words.  I've been dossing around for days.  I could literally do the fucker in half an hour.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 1, 2011)

Heh I know that feeling.

GET ON WITH IT!!


----------



## 8115 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks!  I did 10 minutes of notes.  That'll do.  I need some other paper which I'll get later.  My concentration is shot to bits.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2011)

got my results back.

passed everything

am now  qualified  teacher


----------



## 8115 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well done.  I'm really struggling.  57 words.  I think there's something wrong with me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> got my results back.
> 
> passed everything
> 
> am now  qualified  teacher



 Congratulations!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> got my results back.
> 
> passed everything
> 
> am now  qualified  teacher


 
Congratulations!


----------



## smmudge (Jul 2, 2011)

That's ace Shippou, well done!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 2, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> got my results back.
> 
> passed everything
> 
> am now  qualified  teacher



Well done Shippy-san. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Training to be a nurse? Something else? Well done either way!



I am indeed. Exactly half way through the degree now.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 7, 2011)

Right.  Going to watch that Afghanistan program on i-player then DO SOME WORK.  Maybe tidy my room first.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm, well, since I had a minor grump about the reviewers of my last article on the previous page, I might as well say on this one that they've accepted the changes I made and the article is going to be published.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 8, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Hmm, well, since I had a minor grump about the reviewers of my last article on the previous page, I might as well say on this one that they've accepted the changes I made and the article is going to be published.


 


and Shippy


----------



## 8115 (Jul 12, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Hmm, well, since I had a minor grump about the reviewers of my last article on the previous page, I might as well say on this one that they've accepted the changes I made and the article is going to be published.


 
*Likes*

My essay is done and in early.


----------



## strung out (Jul 12, 2011)

just registered for my next (and final) OU course for october. hopefully by this time next year, i'll be celebrating my degree, 10 years after i started it


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 13, 2011)

strung out said:


> just registered for my next (and final) OU course for october. hopefully by this time next year, i'll be celebrating my degree, 10 years after i started it


 
 I hope it doesn't take me that long, I'll be an old lady!

I'm doing yet more essay, then summer school next week....missing a good party to do it too


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2011)

i had a long break in the middle, as well as a couple of aborted years...


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 13, 2011)

strung out said:


> i had a long break in the middle, as well as a couple of aborted years...


 
Still looks like you will get there in the end. Well done you. 

*hopes strung out didn't leave a shitty compulsory module till last*


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> *hopes strung out didn't leave a shitty compulsory module till last*


 
i did


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 13, 2011)

strung out said:


> i did



What have you signed up for strung out?

I've just signed up for a 30 point law module starting in October.


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2011)

my final module is the 2nd year compulsory english lit module called Reading and Studying Literature. i think steel icarus is doing that one too, so at least i'll have someone to swap notes with...


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 13, 2011)

at least you're ending on a level 2, which has got to be easier than a level 3!


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> at least you're ending on a level 2, which has got to be easier than a level 3!


 
Never as interesting though...

I'm doing all the hardest and shittiest compulsories 1st, showing common sense for once in my life. It's probably a sign of maturity old age.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 14, 2011)

Heh, another one bites the dust.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

If anyone would like a copy of the Open Uni's Good Study Guide drop me a PM with your address.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh Dear.
I'm back after a month off 
I have just finished my first week of uni and am now preparing for a clinical teaching block all of next week followed by a 4 week placement in the burns unit.
During this time I also have 3 essays to write and will miss 5 weeks of lectures due to the CTB and placement. Don't think I'll be getting top marks this semester. On the plus side, most of my semester will be finished after half term


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok
I'm probably going to be on my own in here for a bit as it's summer holidays up there for you lot.
I'm having a nightmare. As previously mentioned I'm about to miss 5 weeks of lectures due to placement and CTB.
Furthermore the Uni book shop have taken my money as a deposit but not yet provided the books. It's half way through week 2 and I still dont have the book needed to do 2 of the units 
I feel like me and many other students who are in the same position as me re: books are being royally fucked up the ass right now.
Anyway. Back to it.


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2011)

hmmm, i have a dilemma.

i finally got my credit transfer from my old uni to the open university confirmed, and slightly unexpectedly, i was granted all 240 credits that i'd previously done. this means that with the 120 OU credits i've just done, i've actually got enough credits to claim a complete BA Open degree, or a BA in Humanities. however, i was originally studying for English Literature and to get this degree, i still need to do a compulsory level 2 module this coming year. my question is, should i bin off the english degree and just claim a general Open/Humanities degree, or should i go on and complete the degree i originally started?

the reason i've been studying is so that i can finally get my degree, 10 years after i started it, and i've never been fussed what the subject was, but to do it like this feels a bit like cheating. also, i'm not sure how employers look at Open/Humanities degrees compared to a degree in literature.

decisions decisions.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 30, 2011)

Strung out, you seem to already know the answer to your dilemma - which one is going to make you feel as if you've deserved it?  

AFAIK employers are unlikely to give a toss either way (neither BA would be a vocational subject), but you'll only get the course funded once, so if it's for your satisfaction as much as anything else, IMHO you might as well choose the option you'll be happy with in the long term.


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2011)

well if i choose to just take the Open/Humanities degree, it'll save me £700 on the compulsory module i thought i was going to have to do, and means i don't have to stress next year about juggling work with study. it's not cheating really, as i've fully completed all the necessary credits, but i just don't know if i'd rather have a 'general' degree or something that i actually feel a bit more passionate about.

i guess it just feels slightly like a waste of all my years of study in english literature if i then just come out with a non specialised degree, but it would save a whole load of hassle and money.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 30, 2011)

FWIW "education is never wasted" (from the English translation of "Dangerous Liasons") - even if you don't end up using it in the way you expected to.


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2011)

totally. it's a nice dilemma to have, as in effect, i now have a degree a year earlier than i expected, taking the pressure off slightly. i think i'll talk it over with the family.


----------



## strung out (Jul 31, 2011)

apparently, i can have my graduation ceremony at versailles. considering it.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 2, 2011)

3000 word literary review regarding "students' perceptions of the attributes of effective preceptors in the nursing clinical workplace". 
:sobbing smiley:


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2011)

just received the result from the examined essay i did for one of my modules. i only went and got an first, with the highest mark (86) i've had of any essay this year 

that confirms that module's grade as a 2:1. not so hopeful for my other module, but i'm pretty gobsmacked tbh.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, man.

So I realised recently that I'm looking at 'case management', but haven't ever come across a concrete definition of what 'case management' is. It's just taken for granted, in the agencies I've been in.

So I hit ASSIA and google scholar for case management papers, and came up with about 50-100 good uns. And'm well into a chapter / section on case management. 

I've just looked up the British Journal of Psychiatry and Psychiatric Services and've found a further 50 odd papers 

That's a lot of reading and writing, ay  And most of it'll inevitably be cut.

But I reckon there's a paper in there.


----------



## strung out (Aug 5, 2011)

final OU results are in, and this will probably sound pretty selfish of me, but i'm a bit gutted.

i got 90% in my final examined essay which is comfortably a first, but because i had to skip a couple of assessed essays over christmas, the score for that module was limited to a third as you have to achieve a particular classification on both examined and coursework components. so despite the fact that over the 5 essays i did, i got two firsts and two 2:1s, i still only got a third for that module.

ridiculously shocked and ecstatic with how well i did on my examined piece, but so pissed off that it still only gives me a third and therefore a 2:2 for my degree overall. mustn't grumble though, and it does finally mean i have a degree, 9 years after i started it 

(i decided to take the humanities degree, rather than the english lit degree btw)


----------



## Greebo (Aug 5, 2011)

Feeling gutted is understandable IMHO.  It'd be different if you'd been expecting a Desmond (Tutu) all along, but to have your grade dragged down more than one grade by a couple of bad months is pretty hard to take. 

So, Versailles for the graduation ceremony or elsewhere?


----------



## strung out (Aug 5, 2011)

i don't think my mum was too keen on paying for a weekend in paris for the family 

it'll probably be portsmouth guildhall or the barbican either in september or early next year!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 5, 2011)

Paris is over-rated anyway


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 5, 2011)

strung out said:


> i don't think my mum was too keen on paying for a weekend in paris for the family
> 
> it'll probably be portsmouth guildhall or the barbican either in september or early next year!


 
Paris is over-rated. You should spend the £700 on a family holiday next year instead.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here we go again.  I've only got a week to do it in as my tutor seems to have swindled me out of some time/ I have been delaying quite seriously.  Right.  I'm going to put a cd on and work the whole time.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 11, 2011)

Stop!  Essaytime.  Might have to take a hammer to the router.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 11, 2011)

Three more bullet points and I can go for a walk.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 15, 2011)

Woooooo.  Done


----------



## baldrick (Aug 15, 2011)

4000 word project to write up for next monday.  sigh.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 20, 2011)

3000 literature review done (bar a couple of proof reads)
2000 word psychosocial assessment 80% done
Pathophysiology case study %80 done
All to be handed in before midnight tomorrow night.
I never knew I had it in me to get so much done in such a short amount of time.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 26, 2011)

Late, still typing, can't sleep....must not make spliff....aaaargh!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 26, 2011)

ditto.  except for the spliff.  i had a beer, it *really* didn't help.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 26, 2011)

baldrick said:


> ditto. except for the spliff. i had a beer, it *really* didn't help.


I had a beer earlier, and I ended up watching telly instead of working.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 26, 2011)

Yesssssss.....submission..... \o/


----------



## baldrick (Aug 26, 2011)

i submitted mine today too/  had to go all the way to milton bloody keynes.  just got in.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 26, 2011)

baldrick said:


> i submitted mine today too/ had to go all the way to milton bloody keynes. just got in.


Online submission FTW, I've had to do the 'drive of shame' over to Walton Hall a few times, but fortunately I live here!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 26, 2011)

it was the train and taxi of shame for me... cost me £45 bloody quid.  cheaper than re-doing the course though i suppose!

it was hard copy only for this one, and i don't understand why.  i think they just wanted to make it difficult for people.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 26, 2011)

baldrick said:


> it was the train and taxi of shame for me... cost me £45 bloody quid. cheaper than re-doing the course though i suppose!
> 
> it was hard copy only for this one, and i don't understand why. i think they just wanted to make it difficult for people.


They like to pull that one for final assignments, the bastards.... 

What you studying anyway?


----------



## baldrick (Aug 26, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> They like to pull that one for final assignments, the bastards....
> 
> What you studying anyway?


It's AA300 - European culture and identity.  The final presentation of... the materials were written in 2003 so they're hideously out of date, the staff aren't interested in feedback because it's the last go-round, everyone on the fb group that someone created for mutual support has been getting lower marks than expected and we've got all kinds of contradictory and unhelpful advice from tutors.

It's been the worst OU course I have ever done, I will be so pleased when it's over.  which is another moan - we have another TMA to do!  wtf is that all about?  AND it's worth 30% AND I really can't be arsed


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 26, 2011)

baldrick said:


> It's AA300 - European culture and identity. The final presentation of... the materials were written in 2003 so they're hideously out of date, the staff aren't interested in feedback because it's the last go-round, everyone on the fb group that someone created for mutual support has been getting lower marks than expected and we've got all kinds of contradictory and unhelpful advice from tutors.
> 
> It's been the worst OU course I have ever done, I will be so pleased when it's over. which is another moan - we have another TMA to do! wtf is that all about? AND it's worth 30% AND I really can't be arsed


Only one TMA to go though... 

All my tutors have been really helpful and supportive, even though one was clearly an epic slacker.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah, deadline the 16th so really not long now! and that will be it. degree got, hopefully, if they don't loathe my project.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 30, 2011)

hello essay thread  i'm officially a student now  so i thought i'd stick my head in here. no essays yet but i have a summer project i meant to get moving on this last weekend, but got sidetracked by housework  i think this may become a recurring theme in my posts...


----------



## baldrick (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah, same here.  the only essay i started writing before the day it was due in was my project which was half of my mark.  i can't seem to do it any other way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

baldrick said:


> yeah, same here. the only essay i started writing before the day it was due in was my project which was half of my mark. i can't seem to do it any other way.


last time i did that i got a solid distinction for it.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> last time i did that i got a solid distinction for it.


i do much better in exams than coursework, so i treat coursework like an exam and start writing it a few hours before the deadline.  stressful though.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2011)

EMA deadline 8th Sept, another TMA due on the 13th. Fortunately both can be submitted electronically so no 'walk of shame' for me this time.

And yes, I don't do too well until the deadline is near....and I do better in exams. Every time I tell myself I wont...but *shrugs*


----------



## baldrick (Aug 31, 2011)

yeah, i find the motivation is completely lacking if i try and start too early.


----------



## toggle (Aug 31, 2011)

ok, here's the joy. cause my life fucked up earlier this year, I had 3 pieces to hand in for summer submissions. So i go in to print out on the due date, cause i got lazy and left it to the end and I coudln't bloody find one of the pieces I needed and only had about 1/3 of my notes. So i spent 2 hours writing up somehting shite and handed that in.

of course, i'll never learn and i'll probably post something similar some time next year.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 31, 2011)

ah that's shit toggle, specially when you've actually _done_ the work


----------



## toggle (Aug 31, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> ah that's shit toggle, specially when you've actually _done_ the work



and when i got a distinction on the other piece that was for that module.

on the other hand, It didn't matter too much in the long term that i fucked that essay, cause I only needed 4% on the second essay to pass the module. I think you can get that if you write your name on the top


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 8, 2011)

Another one bites the dust, just one more due on the 13th, and exam in October; then I'm free until January.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2011)

Here goes again.  My goldfish attention span and me are bored already and I've only just opened the book.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 8, 2011)

8115 said:


> Here goes again. My goldfish attention span and me are bored already and I've only just opened the book.


I resolve this by just reading it very quickly. 

What are you studying?


----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I resolve this by just reading it very quickly.
> 
> What are you studying?



Open University openings course.  Health.  Nearly finished.  I've quite enjoyed it but I need a break now.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2011)

Two hours of work.  Starting......now!


----------



## baldrick (Sep 8, 2011)

final TMA due in next friday, the weighting makes it quite significant yet i have done no work for it to date


----------



## maya (Sep 9, 2011)

Pedantic citation rules make my brain melt! After mastering the art of quotations last year, the faculty now have decided to employ a different style of ALA citation rules for our course, which means everything I memorised is now useless (commas or no commas? quote page numbers or not? authors last name, or with first name initials aswell?)

I feel like punching someone or something, and I feel that brick wall looming closer every minute of this pathetic, tedious charade.

I'll be so glad when the last page is revised and re-revised and it's time to hand in the essays and literally cleanse myself afterwards. (But it feels horrible to complain, too- lots of people doesn't even get the chance to study, so I guess I'm just ungrateful... Or lazy. Something like that)


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 9, 2011)

baldrick said:


> final TMA due in next friday, the weighting makes it quite significant yet i have done no work for it to date



that's your weekend shot then


----------



## baldrick (Sep 10, 2011)

oh bollocks


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm finding it very hard to get into gear after my placement this semester. As a result my grades are shite.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 10, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> I'm finding it very hard to get into gear after my placement this semester. As a result my grades are shite.



That was until today when I checked online to see I had been awarded 94/100 for my Research and Evidenced Based Health assignment


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 10, 2011)

baldrick said:


> final TMA due in next friday, the weighting makes it quite significant yet i have done no work for it to date


I have three days...and I'm off out tonight.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2011)

Am really struggling to motive myself to write a report for a community project I did last month. As I said to a friend, it feels like swimming the channel and then having to sit down and write an esssay about it...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 10, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I have three days...and I'm off out tonight.


Nice to see you have your priorities straight there stuff if.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Am really struggling to motive myself to write a report for a community project I did last month. As I said to a friend, it feels like swimming the channel and then having to sit down and write an esssay about it...


I feel your pain. I just had to write a reflective essay on my clinical placement. It seemed completely pointless. I don't know about anybody else but I'm sure we all reflect constantly about our experiences. Trying to write about the reflection process when you already know the answers seems stupid to me.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 10, 2011)

...... and everybody focus.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 10, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> Nice to see you have your priorities straight there stuff if.


So far I've made all my deadlines. Sometimes you actually concentrate better after a day off.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2011)

Receipts are sorted and costs table is compete.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 10, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> So far I've made all my deadlines. Sometimes you actually concentrate better after a day off.



Indeed. Ihave just taken the entire semester break off as I needed a break. Feeling a better more focused now.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 11, 2011)

Only just woke up, but nice and clear headed - going to get the rough work done today (along with the laundry and cleaning or I may well be single when Mr _it gets back from his weekend away), and then tidy it up tomorrow and send it, then moar volunteering on Tuesday. Worst comes to it the finalest final grace period deadline is midnight tuesday so as long as I've got the work in notes form by the end of tomorrow I'll be fine.

I've always found I've done better in exams anyway, it 'focusses the mind'.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 12, 2011)

omg i have my timetable  this is all getting a bit scarily real 

from what i can work out i have to be in all day mon/thur/fri, but have tues free for most of the year and lectures just over lunchtime on weds. which means i should be able to organise childcare without having to take time off  happy days


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 13, 2011)

I've done the hard work, just draw a few diagrams quick in the morning, format it up a little better and bang it in.


----------



## baldrick (Sep 13, 2011)

still haven't started mine that's due in on Friday.  and i'm out tonight for a mate's birthday


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay, done.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 15, 2011)

My grades are all over the place this semester. I have assignments ranging from 40%-94%


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 15, 2011)

baldrick said:


> still haven't started mine that's due in on Friday. and i'm out tonight for a mate's birthday



got your coffee and pro plus in for tonight yet?


----------



## baldrick (Sep 15, 2011)

i'm writing an application for a new job 

the closing date for that is tomorrow.  i am the queen of procrastination and now I have set myself up to have to do a near-impossible amount of work tonight and Friday to meet the midnight friday deadline    obviously have to go to work today and tomorrow, just to make it even harder.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 15, 2011)

you'll do it  a shoddy, half arsed job, perhaps, but you'll do it


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

baldrick said:


> i'm writing an application for a new job
> 
> the closing date for that is tomorrow. i am the queen of procrastination and now I have set myself up to have to do a near-impossible amount of work tonight and Friday to meet the midnight friday deadline   obviously have to go to work today and tomorrow, just to make it even harder.


i see you like a challenge


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 15, 2011)

baldrick said:


> i'm writing an application for a new job
> 
> the closing date for that is tomorrow. i am the queen of procrastination and now I have set myself up to have to do a near-impossible amount of work tonight and Friday to meet the midnight friday deadline   obviously have to go to work today and tomorrow, just to make it even harder.


I challenge you to beat my average speed of 50 words an hour. Actually


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a job application to get in but not till the 22nd....reckon I ought to start after my birthday though...


----------



## baldrick (Sep 17, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> you'll do it  a shoddy, half arsed job, perhaps, but you'll do it


a shoddy, half-arsed job it was too  and handed in late.  but sod it, it is done and i am now FREE.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2011)

Spent £90 on a calculator for the exam   

There goes my 'savings'


----------



## baldrick (Sep 19, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Spent £90 on a calculator for the exam
> 
> There goes my 'savings'


What sort of calculator costs £90?!  I hope it does the exam for you.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 20, 2011)

first day proper today


----------



## smmudge (Sep 20, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> first day proper today



Have fun! Hope it goes well


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> first day proper today




I hope you have a good day bob


----------



## toggle (Sep 20, 2011)

You know that stuff I thought I fecked up?

I got a distinction on my final projectand a 60% on the one I rewrote on the morning of the due date.

overall year mark was 66%.

I'm in shock.


----------



## baldrick (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done toggle.  unexpectedly good marks are always really, really awesome.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks for the good wishes everyone. i'm still shitting it, perhaps more now than before i started  but i'm really impressed with the department. i went to uni straight from school and the pastoral care we had was nothing like this place.

they've set us a first week assignment to visit a list of local galleries/art supply places/places of cultural interest and got us to sort out groups of 3-4 that each have a local (i'm the local for our group) to help navigate our way around. this seems like a brilliant way to make us aware of many of the smaller/out of the way places that someone new to town would otherwise overlook entirely, as well as breaking the ice.

they also took our pictures so they have a department list of all the new students so they get to know who we are  there's less than 50 of us so it's possible in a way i guess it couldn't be in a larger department, but i was still pretty impressed that they bother.

they also have a mentor system where all first year students get palled up with a second year so we don't feel intimidated if we need/want to visit their studios too.

one of the girls i got chatting to chose our college over glasgow (i didn't have a choice - have to live at home and this is the only art school). glasgow has an awesome reputation and the work their students turn out seemed (to me) head and shoulders above the others i saw at the uni degree shows so i was curious why she picked our school. she said that the tutors were so much more open and welcoming, and wherever she went she wanted to make sure she enjoyed herself. all of which is really promising


----------



## baldrick (Sep 20, 2011)

that sounds ace and a really positive start.  looking good bob


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 20, 2011)

'lo peoples. Long time no speak. Been taking a leave of absence from uni, since feb. I go back at the beginning of next month. Not really that much more sure of what I'm doing now, with all that time passed. Lots of things on my mind, want to make some rather fucking major life changes, but I'm at the stage where I'm still identifying what they are and trying to work out if they're even doable, so just plodding along otherwise.

Meeting my supervisor on 4th to tell him I want to go part time and also change my PhD topic. Still not really that certain of the main direction of the topic. Will likely lose my funding, but at this point that's the least of my worries. Feel a bit more happy that I'm going to be doing it for the sake of learning, rather than what I was doing before, which was pretending I wanted a career in it, because that's what you're supposed to want if you get to that level.

Also going for one of those dreaded and evil unpaid internships with a website, mainly just to get a bit of formal-ish experience in something I've done on a very casual basis way in the past. Don't expect it to lead anywhere, but if nothing else it'll be vaguely interesting and it's another line or two to put on my CV. And I can do it from home. I'm lazy. It's perfect.

So yeah. Got to get my head back into research and writing mode. It's been far too long.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 21, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> thanks for the good wishes everyone. i'm still shitting it, perhaps more now than before i started  but i'm really impressed with the department. i went to uni straight from school and the pastoral care we had was nothing like this place.



I always shit it when starting new courses, or new anything really! Who doesn't I guess? You'll settle in quickly and it will become normal and familiar, and you'll forget it was ever all new to you once  Also the rest sounds ace.


----------



## toggle (Sep 22, 2011)

baldrick said:


> Well done toggle. unexpectedly good marks are always really, really awesome.



thankyou.

WEnt into college yesterday to drop off a couple of boxes of choccies to my 2 main tutors.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 25, 2011)

toggle said:


> thankyou.
> 
> WEnt into college yesterday to drop off a couple of boxes of choccies to my 2 main tutors.


Suck up! 

*shakes fist*


----------



## toggle (Sep 25, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Suck up!
> 
> *shakes fist*



well, I'm moving to a different college for my third year, so it is thanks rather than complete sucking up.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 25, 2011)

fuck. i'm slightly too drunk to sort my papers for tomorrow


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 25, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> fuck. i'm slightly too drunk to sort my papers for tomorrow


Now is the time to learn the art of the early morning snatch-grab.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 25, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Now is the time to learn the art of the early morning snatch-grab.



i'm currently pondering the joys of late night drunken rotary-cutting


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2011)

My shiny new batch of OU course material has arrived.
I love unpacking it and flicking through it, getting excited about all the wonderful new knowledge I'm going to acquire.
The excitement won't last, but I love this point in the course (before I have to do any actual studying)


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 29, 2011)

Got my results back from the final TMA for the course I have to do an exam for on the 10th - y'know the one that is meant to be harder than the others.... 85%


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 29, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Got my results back from the final TMA for the course I have to do an exam for on the 10th - y'know the one that is meant to be harder than the others.... 85%



fuckin woo stuffs


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm considering getting my 4 year old to do my drawing homework for me


----------



## toggle (Sep 29, 2011)

I've started off my third year, I'm now commuting to plymouth rather than studying locally, which is a whole new kettle of fish. But I got a list of the potential supervisors and emailed the one that was specialising closest to what I'm looking at. He jumped at the idea both feet first so it looks like I'm all ready to go. plan is to start examining the effects on west cornish politics and society of the reform acts, particularly in the later stages when more of the miners got the vote. last time I tried looking at this, I ended up writing a paper on why the Cornish tin miners didn't unionise until after ww1. So no idea where i'll end up on this one, but ti's a good start.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 30, 2011)

I know we'


toggle said:


> I've started off my third year, I'm now commuting to plymouth rather than studying locally, which is a whole new kettle of fish. But I got a list of the potential supervisors and emailed the one that was specialising closest to what I'm looking at. He jumped at the idea both feet first so it looks like I'm all ready to go. plan is to start examining the effects on west cornish politics and society of the reform acts, particularly in the later stages when more of the miners got the vote. last time I tried looking at this, I ended up writing a paper on why the Cornish tin miners didn't unionise until after ww1. So no idea where i'll end up on this one, but ti's a good start.



I know we've asked you this before but what the fuck are you studying?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2011)

sounds like a history phd to me about cornwall in the 19th and 20th centuries


----------



## toggle (Sep 30, 2011)

Ba history via an FDa.

Did my first 2 years in truro, where we had a lot of local history stuff and I got very interested in it .but have to commute out of county for the last year.

PHd, I wish. Soon, I hope. I've had my eye on what they do at the institute of cornish studies for a while now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Totally wrong thread and I am now literally red-faced - sorry


----------



## baldrick (Oct 4, 2011)

baldrick said:


> a shoddy, half-arsed job it was too  and handed in late. but sod it, it is done and i am now FREE.


i got an unexpectedly good mark for this.  having just about convinced myself i'd be happy with a 2:2 for the module (i have done the bare minimum of work and i really don't deserve anything higher) .... a 2:1 is now possible.  but it all hangs on the project, obviously.  and i won't know the mark for that until xmas.

so i may have the joy of *just* missing out on a 2:1.  i am wishing i had made the effort to hand in my exceptional circumstances form now.  i am an idiot sometimes


----------



## smmudge (Oct 5, 2011)

Week two and I'm panicking over my dissertation already. Wtf am I doing


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 5, 2011)

my woes are gradually decreasing  (famous last words ) even having missed two days this week (one foreseen, the other not so foreseen ) i think i'm on track to be caught up by the end of the weekend. and putting my state of mind ahead of my college work (like my tutor _told_ me to ) seems to be paying off. after another couple of busy days i may not feel so sanguine about things, but right now i reckon i can just about cope 

i've just been going through my work with mr bob, and although i say it myself, i've been pretty productive, seeing as we're not even two weeks into term yet


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 5, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Week two and I'm panicking over my dissertation already. Wtf am I doing



plenty of time to panic later


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

Every time I see this thread listed, I read it as "Essex crew, cite your woes" - been meaning to mention this for months.

I expected to see stuff like "I live in Wickford " etc.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 5, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> plenty of time to panic later



yeah I can get plenty of panicking in 

I have a focus and an approach, which I think is slightly more than a lot of other people have right now


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2011)

I've brought my course's study guide into work with me today.
It'll probably go home unread, but I'm really going to try and get ahead this year and try to start _before_ the course start date.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 6, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I've brought my course's study guide into work with me today.
> It'll probably go home unread, but I'm really going to try and get ahead this year and try to start _before_ the course start date.



heh  you are _so_ gonna be latenight-panic-writing with the rest of us


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> heh  you are _so_ gonna be latenight-panic-writing with the rest of us



Too right, but at this stage I can at least kid myself that this course is going to be different


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 6, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Too right, but at this stage I can at least kid myself that this course is going to be different



i love that stage too  right now i'm at the stage where i'm _slightly_ behind but i have a reasonable excuse and the power of the disability people behind me  so instead of sitting through a film tomorrow afty i've added it to my love film queue so i can watch it with whiskey in bed instead of having to sit in class and watch it tomorrow afty


----------



## toggle (Oct 6, 2011)

Right now I'm working on a piece on ww2, unfortunately, ti's currently involving reading mein kampf to gain understanding of hitler's motivations, and apart from being utter bollocks, it's not even well written utter bollocks.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 6, 2011)

i know the feeling toggle.  my project was an analysis of Soviet WW2 war memorials.  all-round depresso-fest that was.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 6, 2011)

you guys wanna pick an easier subject  no mein kampf for me, just scribbling


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoken to my supervisor, he thinks going part time is a great idea, just what I need, right for me, etc. Also likes my new topic ideas very much. Even though I think he's got more of an idea what I want to do than I have, but ho-hum.

Feeling vaguely energised and excited. Don't worry, I'm sure it will pass.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 6, 2011)

Can I just say I really miss studying.  Finished my academic course in July and although I have an on-going clinical placement, am reading loads, attending CPD workshops/training etc, something is missing.

I am the eternal student, I need to get enrolled on a new course.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 7, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I am the eternal student, I need to get enrolled on a new course.



tell me about it  i already have an archaeology degree and half a psychology degree (through ou). not sure how i managed to convince myself that _this time_ i've found something that will lead me to gainful employment rather than the constant pursuit of new stuff


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Can I just say I really miss studying.  Finished my academic course in July and although I have an on-going clinical placement, am reading loads, attending CPD workshops/training etc, something is missing.
> 
> I am the eternal student, I need to get enrolled on a new course.


bit late now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> bit late now


It's never too late. Not all courses start in Sept/Oct.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 7, 2011)

I think we all have that stage where we think we will get started early, do a lot of reading, etc. 

TBF I actually work better under pressure so long as I give myself a long runup.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> It's never too late. Not all courses start in Sept/Oct.


no indeed. i'm sure any number of short courses would be pleased to have you on their roll.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 7, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> you guys wanna pick an easier subject  no mein kampf for me, just scribbling


I'd rather do bloody calculus than read Mein Kampf.



Rutita1 said:


> Can I just say I really miss studying.  Finished my academic course in July and although I have an on-going clinical placement, am reading loads, attending CPD workshops/training etc, something is missing.
> 
> I am the eternal student, I need to get enrolled on a new course.


If you don't get on something for this autumn a lot of courses start in January as well.


----------



## toggle (Oct 7, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I'd rather do bloody calculus than read Mein Kampf.



I think I've got what i need from it now. He claims he wasn't an anti semite until he realised that the jews coudln't be rescued from their beliefs in marxism. it's all bollocks, but gives me something I can discuss as to why he wanted to attack russia.


----------



## toggle (Oct 7, 2011)

this arrived in my inbox earlier. I'm currently resisting the urge to reply 'yes sir humphrey', but I fear I may not be able to resist much longer.



> I am sorry but there seems to be some confusion over next week's reading due to a series of typos. Week 3 runs from p59-96, Week 6 is actually Week 4  There is no week 5 as it is reading week and week 6 is From Treaty to Civil War which is wrongly down as week 7. Civil War is week 7 and so on. I suggest you follow it by checking the course outline list on p 5 of the coursebook.
> 
> Hope this clears things up.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2011)

i have the art school happies  in what other occupation could you count going shopping for car seatbelts and dozens of prescription lenses as work?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 9, 2011)

it's finally dawned on me - after _years_ of study - that putting things off never means they don't have to get done, just that you have to do a rushed half-assed job and you're constantly stressed from being behind  tbf i guess the realisation is down to doing a full-time, rather than part-time course. with part time i guess you really do have the option to put things off and - in theory at least - have the chance to catch up later. but there aren't any more hours in a week i can claim except the ones that i'm supposed to be living a life in. so late work = no life.

with that in mind, i have _nearly_ caught up with my work from the days i've missed so far, and i'm gonna do more theory/research tonight


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> If you don't get on something for this autumn a lot of courses start in January as well.



Yeah I know, hence my response to PM above.  I have a few CPD courses coming up so perhaps they will be enough to satisfy this little panic of mine that insists I need to be constantly enrolled on some course or another.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 9, 2011)

Had a break from uni from Jan until now, and when I went back in last week to see my supervisor it's ridiculous how much of a high I was on. I said something stupid afterwards like "this is where I belong"


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 9, 2011)

Vintage Paw said:


> "this is where I belong"



awwww


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh dear. I seem to have got a little bit reference happy with my first history assignment, putting in about 26 different reference in a blaze of enthusiasm. I really did read a lot on it and they do all support what I'm saying. But I will have to edit some out I guess. Ugh. I put a lot of work into that and now I'm going to have to cut half of it


----------



## Belushi (Oct 10, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oh dear. I seem to have got a little bit reference happy with my first history assignment, putting in about 26 different reference in a blaze of enthusiasm. I really did read a lot on it and they do all support what I'm saying. But I will have to edit some out I guess. Ugh. I put a lot of work into that and now I'm going to have to cut half of it



How many words is it?  I used to reference everything.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 10, 2011)

Only 1500


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2011)

Belushi said:


> How many words is it? I used to reference everything.


how did you do?


----------



## Belushi (Oct 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> how did you do?



Upper second.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> how did you do?




Don't fuck with my mind pickman


----------



## smmudge (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah referencing is an art in itself. I've seen 1st graded essays in philosophy that had only ONE reference, yet I've had first-graded essays that have had in excess of 20 references for 2000ish words. Really the line is drawn at "common knowledge" which is vague and arbitrary. I don't reckon any system would mark down for 'over referencing' so I'd tend towards that, and really it depends on the subject for how much you 'need'.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 10, 2011)

(((bloated essay)))


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 11, 2011)

no such thing as too many references  unless all you're doing is regurgitating without leaving any space to make a coherent point.

(2.1 btw  lost out on a first by missing the entire second year, not by having too many refs )


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Don't fuck with my mind pickman


haha


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

Exam done yesterday, now I am free until January unless I somehow manage to get a job.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2011)

Well done stuff_it, how do you feel it went?
(and what course was it?)


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Well done stuff_it, how do you feel it went?
> (and what course was it?)


Engineering, it went ok - could ave done better but I had a massive brain blankout on one of the questions - only 5marks on that one though. Level 1 modules don't count towards your degree classification anyway - a god job as this year has been quite strained with my mum being ill and so on. I didn't do badly but without that other stuff going on I could have done much better iyswim.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 12, 2011)

My determination to start studying early and get ahead has been thwarted 
One of the early activities requires me to access legal databases which I can't access until the module website opens a week before the start date. Oh well, the thought was there.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> My determination to start studying early and get ahead has been thwarted
> One of the early activities requires me to access legal databases which I can't access until the module website opens a week before the start date. Oh well, the thought was there.


Really?

Is it OU?

You may be able to access the databases via the library on this link then: http://library.open.ac.uk/find/ if you are logged in to the main OU site first.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 13, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Really?
> 
> Is it OU?
> 
> You may be able to access the databases via the library on this link then: http://library.open.ac.uk/find/ if you are logged in to the main OU site first.



Yes, that worked - thanks stuff_it


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Yes, that worked - thanks stuff_it



woo  no excuses not to be ahead now


----------



## toggle (Oct 13, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oh dear. I seem to have got a little bit reference happy with my first history assignment, putting in about 26 different reference in a blaze of enthusiasm. I really did read a lot on it and they do all support what I'm saying. But I will have to edit some out I guess. Ugh. I put a lot of work into that and now I'm going to have to cut half of it


a lot can depend on what you're trying to achieve. when i was making points about the politics involved in 60's history publishing, I ended up with about 15 refs for one paragraph. i've also written complete essays referencing one book and 3 newspaper articles.

as long as your refs are relavent, you are leaving room for your arguements, and you're not feeling the need to ref 3 textbooks all saying the same thing to make one point, then you should be ok.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks toggle. Having typed it up it doesn't seem so bad, I could even stick some more in but I won't.
I did that classic thing of re-jigging things and messing half of it up . I have another one, well a draft, due in next week Sonia won't have much time to stew on it


----------



## toggle (Oct 14, 2011)

one more thing, don't ref your arguements, someone else may well have said it but i remember needing to have it spelled out to me. you need to make it clear that is your conclusions from the evidence you've presented. it appears that...., one possible explanation is......, another is....bbuit the former seems more probable, it is apparent that......, etc, etc.

and they really like it if you compare sources and come down on the side of the ones you think are more reliable, or do things like compare the sides of a historical debate and explain why you aggree more with one side or another.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 14, 2011)

I just started my doctorate in history, which seems like an endless project, especially self-funded. 

But the writing and researching is fantastic to get back into, I love it. First hurdle is a historiographical essay in 2 weeks. Discovering that the topic has been completely neglected by academics, which is handy


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 18, 2011)

Phew. First assignment of the year handed in today. Wasn't due in until Friday and my tutor kindly looked over it, he was impressed with my research and referencing and how I used the referencing in the text so my worries that I used too many and had overdone it were in vain. Phew. He said he had no criticisms or suggestions but he did agreed with a suggestion that I made which I thought would reinforce my argument. So'*breathe* that's that.
For some reason i was actually, palpably, nervous when he read it. I guess that's because I put a lot of work in and it really matters to me that I do my best.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 18, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> I just started my doctorate in history, which seems like an endless project, especially self-funded.
> 
> But the writing and researching is fantastic to get back into, I love it. First hurdle is a historiographical essay in 2 weeks. Discovering that the topic has been completely neglected by academics, which is handy


Hey, good luck. Just as well you love the research then eh? Enjoy it


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 19, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Wasn't due in until Friday and my tutor kindly looked over it, he was impressed with my research and referencing and how I used the referencing in the text so my worries that I used too many and had overdone it were in vain.



 

i first read this as "my kinky tutor..."


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> I just started my doctorate in history, which seems like an endless project, especially self-funded.
> 
> But the writing and researching is fantastic to get back into, I love it. First hurdle is a historiographical essay in 2 weeks. Discovering that the topic has been completely neglected by academics, which is handy



Full-time or part-time? I'm doing a PhD in science and technology studies, partly self-funded and part-time. I regret it at times. Then I forget it for months at a time.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Full-time or part-time? I'm doing a PhD in science and technology studies, partly self-funded and part-time. I regret it at times. Then I forget it for months at a time.


full-time at the moment. I felt like I needed to get a foothold in the project before taking on much paid-work. That said, I am doing a small amount of work (8 hours a week, teaching) to supplement my savings. Blowing through the money it took me 3 years working to save is tough, but hopefully should be worth it in the end. I'm vaguely hopeful that I'll get some sort of funding for next year, but if not, I'll have to switch to part-time really.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 19, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Hey, good luck. Just as well you love the research then eh? Enjoy it


thanks, I am at the moment. Although I'm rather worried I've pissed my supervisor off ... shouldn't matter too much though, as I'm one of his first supervisees, so he needs me to do well for his CV


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this in Spain then?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 21, 2011)

85% in my Pathophysiology, Microbiology and Pharmacology assignment.

Just revising (a bit) for a very big 60% exam on Monday although I can now hardly bring myself to look at any Uni stuff.

1 more year, focus!!!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

Good work, keep it up!


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

I haven't posted here for over a year, but now I have essays due again.

I am writing on changing attitudes towards unionism in scotland between 1500 and the union of 1707. Writing it shouldn't be too hard there is just soo much reading to do first. At college I could kind of phone it in but at uni they really want you to put some work in


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I haven't posted here for over a year, but now I have essays due again.



Fair weather poster. 

You're going to have to read a lot of stuff for an arts degree. That's how it is,  you have to read fucking loads which is why it's called 'reading' for a degree. Fortunately most engineers aren't the most eloquent of people wrt essay writing, so it's pretty easy to make your stuff look really good in my case, but there is still a mountain of reading to do.

Are you physically at Uni or doing OU?


----------



## toggle (Oct 25, 2011)

well, I've been failing miserably in the lit search for my final year dissertation and I've pretty much come up with a 25 year gap that my planned topic fits into the middle of. i'm seriously hoping I haven't bitten off more than I can chew.

However, it might be an interesting way to get my name noticed for when I apply for a masters.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Fair weather poster.
> 
> You're going to have to read a lot of stuff for an arts degree. That's how it is, you have to read fucking loads which is why it's called 'reading' for a degree. Fortunately most engineers aren't the most eloquent of people wrt essay writing, so it's pretty easy to make your stuff look really good in my case, but there is still a mountain of reading to do.
> 
> Are you physically at Uni or doing OU?



I always wondered why people say they are 'reading' a subject rather than 'studying' or whatever  I knew there would  be lots of reading but i didn't realise just how much, I kind of thought 1st year would be a skive  i'm physically at uni.


----------



## toggle (Oct 26, 2011)

I saw the booklists for 2 of my modules for my third year and came very close to crying and running away. THe booklist I've created for myself for my dissertation is far worse though


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

Funny thing is, I like reading.  It just when I know I have to do it it doesn't seem as much fun


----------



## smmudge (Oct 26, 2011)

I like reading for subjects when I know it's actually useful, for essays or exams or whatever. It's not so fun when you're given stuff they expect you to read then you realise there was very little point in it  Basically I should just stop doing everything they tell me to!


----------



## toggle (Oct 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Funny thing is, I like reading. It just when I know I have to do it it doesn't seem as much fun



gets easier when you get some more choice in what topics you look at.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 26, 2011)

toggle said:


> gets easier when you get some more choice in what topics you look at.



that's true  and having the _whole_ library at your fingertips is fucking awesome  it also helps if you're actually studying subjects you're interested in though tar, rather than doing them to prove a point


----------



## Greebo (Oct 26, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> <snip>it also helps if you're actually studying subjects you're interested in though tar, rather than doing them to prove a point


^^^ this, a thousand times.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> that's true  and having the _whole_ library at your fingertips is fucking awesome  it also helps if you're actually studying subjects you're interested in though tar, rather than doing them to prove a point



Whatever do you mean? You're saying I'm only doing my doctoral thesis on the institutional evolution of earthquake disaster reduction policies to prove a point? To wit, that politicians are greedy callous bastards and that engineers do as they're told?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Whatever do you mean? You're saying I'm only doing my doctoral thesis on the institutional evolution of earthquake disaster reduction policies to prove a point? To wit, that politicians are greedy callous bastards and that engineers do as they're told?



proving a point to the world at large is slightly different to trying to prove a point to yourself


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> proving a point to the world at large is slightly different to trying to prove a point to yourself



AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHA! You evidently think anyone other than my supervisors and the markers are gonna read any of this...


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 26, 2011)

I am currently sitting in the library with a piece of paper in front of me that says 'Descartes Essay Plan' and nothing else


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 26, 2011)

if you think you're writing a descartes essay then you probably are  hth.


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 26, 2011)

Couldn't some malevolent demon be deceiving me? A good trick if he is, the rotten bastard.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah imagine if you wrote it, and then it turned out to be all just a dream


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I like reading for subjects when I know it's actually useful, for essays or exams or whatever. It's not so fun when you're given stuff they expect you to read then you realise there was very little point in it  Basically I should just stop doing everything they tell me to!


My mum got past papers before she went to any lectures, when she took notes she bore in mind the past papers - she got a 1st.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sure if my work wasn't all in a folder labelled "Assignments" I wouldn't be so reluctant to open it and actually get some done. I think I should call it "super awesome fun stuff", see how that goes.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 27, 2011)

Having submitted my dissertation ethics form, my supervisor e-mails back to tell me my research methodology is wrong (but doesn't tell me how or which bit) and says I have failed to consider massive ethical implications, again failing to suggest what these might be. The deadline date for the form is Sunday, and it must be signed by my supervisor before I can submit it, which is now looking unlikely.

Here's hoping she is right that as long as I hand it in before conducting research this 'final deadline' date doesn't matter.

Sigh.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh blooming 'eck.
Any chance of speaking to her or asking for more detailed feedback before the week is out?


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 27, 2011)

400 words in and I'm tying myself in knots already 

This is going to be one of those essays that the tutors pass round to each other so they can all laugh at it!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 27, 2011)

This the Descartes one? Fucksake, just make some shit up. He's been twisted and turned into every and all direction already.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 29, 2011)

I still haven't started my history essay.  Might just get drunk instead and start it tomorrow


----------



## toggle (Oct 31, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I still haven't started my history essay. Might just get drunk instead and start it tomorrow



you could always start it while drunk, reading stuff in the morning is always good for a laugh


----------



## smmudge (Oct 31, 2011)

I just finished my first essay of the (academic) year woooo


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 31, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> Having submitted my dissertation ethics form, my supervisor e-mails back to tell me my research methodology is wrong (but doesn't tell me how or which bit) and says I have failed to consider massive ethical implications, again failing to suggest what these might be. The deadline date for the form is Sunday, and it must be signed by my supervisor before I can submit it, which is now looking unlikely.
> 
> Here's hoping she is right that as long as I hand it in before conducting research this 'final deadline' date doesn't matter.
> 
> Sigh.


You should have known that using a child in a cage instead of a canary wouldn't fly.... 

Bit unfair not to tell you what it is though, unless they think you are going to become some sort of mad scientist though - did you manage to get it sorted in the end?

Less obvious stuff you may want to look at is the way personal info about test subjects is handled, or what your research is intended to do (eg the way they aren't looking for a way to test for CJD in living people as it's totally incurable and they have no idea how many are carriers but suspect it's quite a lot). Lots of less obvious stuff can matter once it comes to ethics, but considering that even monkey torture and LD50 still go on then fuck knows where the line is drawn.

What subject is it in?


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 31, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> You should have known that using a child in a cage instead of a canary wouldn't fly....
> 
> Bit unfair not to tell you what it is though, unless they think you are going to become some sort of mad scientist though - did you manage to get it sorted in the end?
> 
> ...



Thankfully she followed that e-mail with a wonderful one, with my form covered in helpful suggestions.  I'm just waiting for her verdict on the hopefully final version, then it can be printed out, signed and handed in.  A few days late is better than not at all, right.

I'm looking at the strengths and weaknesses of current policy related to gang related culture and crime and what possible solutions there are to resolving the problem.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 31, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> Thankfully she followed that e-mail with a wonderful one, with my form covered in helpful suggestions. I'm just waiting for her verdict on the hopefully final version, then it can be printed out, signed and handed in. A few days late is better than not at all, right.
> 
> I'm looking at the strengths and weaknesses of current policy related to gang related culture and crime and what possible solutions there are to resolving the problem.


So I take it you're going to have to go talk to these supposed gang members then or have to try and get questionnaires filled in on some estates somewhere? Good luck with that. Isn't it going to be slightly skewed by the fact that only people who have been caught red handed and been to jail are even likely to admit to being in a gang? Then you're relying heavily on police or government data, and possibly the stupider half of the gangs, the ones who either got caught or are happy to talk to you? Remember its research so it wants to be balanced from both sides.

Unless you know bare gang members I predict it could be a long and fairly awkward project. Going to be an awkward bastard too and post this http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/oct/24/riots-analysis-gangs-no-pivotal-role in case you were inspired by the riots....


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> Thankfully she followed that e-mail with a wonderful one, with my form covered in helpful suggestions. I'm just waiting for her verdict on the hopefully final version, then it can be printed out, signed and handed in. A few days late is better than not at all, right.
> 
> I'm looking at the strengths and weaknesses of current policy related to gang related culture and crime and what possible solutions there are to resolving the problem.



I'd assume assuring anonymity is the foremost ethical consideration, along with ensuring that informed consent is indeed informed. Or am I missing something obvious?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'd assume assuring anonymity is the foremost ethical consideration, along with ensuring that informed consent is indeed informed. Or am I missing something obvious?


Nah, I reckon this is it.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

Depends slightly on how the data is to be collected as well, but those two have always been the uppermost considerations for any ethics committee I've come across. That said, if we're dealing with people under 18, then the rules are a lot tighter.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 31, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Nah, I reckon this is it.



Yep that's it; the one I hadn't put was one she didn't expect me to know; I wanted to the talk to the police but they can't because they've signed the official secrets act.  It would be possible to speak to them but it would have been too much stress and ethical minefielding to waste the time on.

Consent is pretty easy; signed consent form for adults, signed consent form from parent / guardian and child for minors.  There's no deception in my study so no need to consider that aspect.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> Yep that's it; the one I hadn't put was one she didn't expect me to know; I wanted to the talk to the police but they can't because they've signed the official secrets act. It would be possible to speak to them but it would have been too much stress and ethical minefielding to waste the time on.
> 
> Consent is pretty easy; signed consent form for adults, signed consent form from parent / guardian and child for minors. There's no deception in my study so no need to consider that aspect.



And so Robert is indeed your fathers' brother.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> And so Robert is indeed your fathers' brother.



Huh? o_0


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2011)

Bo





purenarcotic said:


> Huh? o_0


Bob's your uncle.  Sorted.  Job done, respect due.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 31, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Bo
> Bob's your uncle. Sorted. Job done, respect due.



Ah, gotcha. Cheers.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2011)

Have to write my first essay for many years. Not getting anywhere so far. Twiddling about the edges.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> Ah, gotcha. Cheers.


No problem


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 31, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Have to write my first essay for many years. Not getting anywhere so far. Twiddling about the edges.



What's it on?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2011)

Social constructionist view of identity.  Meh.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 31, 2011)

Essay crew, I must boast that I got my first graded piece of work back - a sociology assignment - and I got a B.  I was stressing about the leap to uni level work from college, so I am quite pleased.

Doing a history essay now which is due next monday.  I have an economics assignment due in two weeks and I need to start a sociology essay too.  Then after that it's exam time


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 31, 2011)

a b for a first uni essay is awesome work


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 31, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> Yep that's it; the one I hadn't put was one she didn't expect me to know; I wanted to the talk to the police but they can't because they've signed the official secrets act. It would be possible to speak to them but it would have been too much stress and ethical minefielding to waste the time on.
> 
> Consent is pretty easy; signed consent form for adults, signed consent form from parent / guardian and child for minors. There's no deception in my study so no need to consider that aspect.


You may not be able to talk to the police 'officially' but there may be ways round it, eg if you know a copper, if you ask for some bare stats on crime rather than any details, etc. Still probably worth putting a request in though it may take a lot of paperwork and come to nothing.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 31, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> You may not be able to talk to the police 'officially' but there may be ways round it, eg if you know a copper, if you ask for some bare stats on crime rather than any details, etc. Still probably worth putting a request in though it may take a lot of paperwork and come to nothing.



Tbh I should now have enough other data to not worry too much about it.  It would have definitely been a nice added extra, but shouldn't limit me in answering my research questions.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 31, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Essay crew, I must boast that I got my first graded piece of work back - a sociology assignment - and I got a B. I was stressing about the leap to uni level work from college, so I am quite pleased.
> 
> Doing a history essay now which is due next monday. I have an economics assignment due in two weeks and I need to start a sociology essay too. Then after that it's exam time



A B is a great start, well done. 

What degree are you doing?  Seems you're covering lots of areas


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 31, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> A B is a great start, well done.
> 
> What degree are you doing? Seems you're covering lots of areas



I'm doing a sociology degree. I get to do three subjects in 1st year though, which is pretty cool because I get to try out different things.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 31, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I'm doing a sociology degree. I get to do three subjects in 1st year though, which is pretty cool because I get to try out different things.



That's a really good idea, gets you to learn all sorts of techniques and skills too.  Good luck with your exams / essays.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 2, 2011)

jesus but some students are rude cunts. why bother even going to the fucking lecture if you're just gonna chat shit to your mates all the way through


----------



## baldrick (Nov 2, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> Tbh I should now have enough other data to not worry too much about it. It would have definitely been a nice added extra, but shouldn't limit me in answering my research questions.


if you do want stats from the police, i can probably help with a FOI request as i have a contact at WMP.  i assume you don't want personally identifiable info, the data they are prepared to give is at police neighbourhood level which may or may not be useful to you.  we get DV data from them.  we've not had any luck at getting postcode data if that is what you are after, as it involves all kinds of consent issues we don't have the time/resources to resolve.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 2, 2011)

baldrick said:


> if you do want stats from the police, i can probably help with a FOI request as i have a contact at WMP. i assume you don't want personally identifiable info, the data they are prepared to give is at police neighbourhood level which may or may not be useful to you. we get DV data from them. we've not had any luck at getting postcode data if that is what you are after, as it involves all kinds of consent issues we don't have the time/resources to resolve.



It was just to interview them on their thoughts about policy and what they think needs to be done to get rid of gang culture. I was able to interview a policewoman in 2nd year so I don't know why this time round it wasn't allowed but tbh I'm going to have enough data as it is so it's not too much of an annoyance. Thanks anyway, though.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 2, 2011)

Aargh, had to go back and re-write lots of my essay after a tutorial giving us more info on what they're looking for...AND a lecture tomorrow will go over stuff on it. Grr, why can't they give us this shit well before the deadline, not a few days before FFS. This always fucking happens!


----------



## toggle (Nov 6, 2011)

As If I didn't hate referencing enough, I'm trying to learn a new fucking style of it.

fucked if I can work out how to to half of this shit and the style guide i['m looking at seems more interested in telling me how to handle things like place names than tell me how to reference a royal commission report and a bunch of letters by lenin.

fuck this shit.

and i've discovered that while i can get a small fucking ring through the top of my ear, i can't manage to fit the captive ball back in it. so my fucking ear hurts for nothing. unless anyone is near plympouth and wants to fit a ball in my ring. cause i'm looking for anyhting to do now other than do this shit.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 6, 2011)

i've never quite worked out how the captive ball thing works tbh 

i'm having a week off uni stress. i have plenty of other stress atm so i'm just sorting out my room and hoping that physical/mental space gives the ideas a bit more room to flow


----------



## toggle (Nov 6, 2011)

I can work them, just not on the side of my own head. All i wanted was to pop a ring into the hole in the top of my ear, cause i like them and i took it out years ago cause the ex didn't like the look.

now instead of having a nice looking ring in my ear, i have a fucking red sore ear and feel like a twat


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fucck I have written 1,800 words for a 1,500 word essay.  Need to cut bits out, reword bits etc and bring the count down.

I'm also pretty sure this essay is proper shit.  Time will tell but it's didn't exactly flow when I was writing it.


----------



## toggle (Nov 6, 2011)

give me an extra 300 words or so then, i've got 2900 for 3500. and half of them are shit


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

right i'll send you the bits i cut out then


----------



## toggle (Nov 6, 2011)

that will do nicely. will probably make more sense than what i'm writing atm.

and i still can't find out how to reference half the stuff i'm using


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 6, 2011)

I've got 400 out of 1200, stayed up until 4am writing those and consequently can't think straight today.
Am supposed to hand in a draft tomorrow but wanted it to be complete. That's not going to happen but I can probably cobble it together once ShiftyJunior is in bed.
I must buy myself a new coffeepot...


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm FINISHED 

Thank fuck for that.  I'm well past caring if it's a good essay, I'm going to the library now to print it and take this pile of books back, then I can never think about it again


----------



## toggle (Nov 6, 2011)

nice.

i'm still avioding finishing mine.

200 words on devalera's vision of ireland and 200 words on the death of southern unionism should do it


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

Heh mines was on unionism too.


----------



## toggle (Nov 6, 2011)

i'm looking at the ww1 period in genral. having a little more sympathy for the unionists at that time than i thought i would,

and i'm also trying to work out why none of my markers for my footnotes are superscript. they are supposed to be and ti's supposed to do that automatically.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 14, 2011)

How very interesting. 
My lecturer phoned me today to ask if she could send my essay out to all the students in that unit as an example of outstanding work. She then encouraged me to consider doing a masters and working towards full research (it was a research unit). 
Not sure about it all but nice to have that kind of encouragement.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

That is brilliant feedback to get 

I have one final essay to do before the exam period. Going to try and do it this week (including a lot of reading before I can start it). My motto this week is stay off the drink and spend free time in the library.  If I do a few hours reading each day I'll be able to write it up at the weekend.

I'm mainly posting that to remind myself to do it, like a public pledge to knuckle down.


----------



## toggle (Nov 14, 2011)

Apparently my ww2 piece was 'quite good'. No idea what this translates to in real terms, but apparently he isn't best known for praise to anyone. I am a tad worried that he was addressing these comments to my chest though.

I'm just hoping I am good enough, I read a bit of the work that another student on the module handed in and her work seemed a hell of a lot more detailed and tbh, better than mine and she is averaging about on the low 2.1. I've been averaging a high 2.1 before now, so seriously bothered that what I've been taught to do isn't up to standard at a 'proper university'.

working on stuff towards my dissertation atm, almost all background stuff atm, national politics in the late victorian period and some of the theories about working class politics at that time. I also need to find something that covers post 1850 methodism and politics.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 16, 2011)

why is it when I start an essay the first half seems to fly onto the page but the second half seems to dawdle??? got just over 700 words left to write but just can't get myself back into it after lunch


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2011)

450 words done this morning of a 1,500 word essay. Was floundering a bit trying to draw all the info together and work out a structure / narrative. Always find that part the most stressful but now it's done the rest should flow (I have already done the reading and noted down lots of quotes to use).


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 19, 2011)

Have discovered one of my lecturers is one of those lovely people, horrifically harsh marker types.  Am now dreading having to write the essay for him, especially as in our meeting to discuss what I was going to do he piled reading suggestion upon reading suggestion, basically saying if I didn't include it he would be 'very unhappy'.  Sigh.


----------



## toggle (Nov 21, 2011)

So I'm chatting to someone outside the county records office about the research he was doing, then what i'm working on. His response to what I've found was 'the cornish are an odd bunch, always have been'. That just about sums it up I think.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 21, 2011)

i have some good news on my deadlines. one of the projects that the staff have badly mishandled now doesn't have to be submitted until january. so that's a whole bunch of things i can cross off my to-do-list. i'm going to try to pin my tutor down today and check whether she's started the ball rolling on the ludicrously bureaucratic process of requesting an extension for another piece. if i can get my head down that makes the rest of my work achievable in the time available. hopefully


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 23, 2011)

Jesus christ, I just walked all the way to the library for an evening of working on my essay (it's due in two days) and I forgot to bring the usb pen with the essay on it.  I'm going to have to just do my best without the first part of the essay to refer to, then email what I get done to myself so I can open it at home


----------



## toggle (Nov 23, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Jesus christ, I just walked all the way to the library for an evening of working on my essay (it's due in two days) and I forgot to bring the usb pen with the essay on it. I'm going to have to just do my best without the first part of the essay to refer to, then email what I get done to myself so I can open it at home


 
nugget


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 24, 2011)

toggle said:


> nugget



I know 

Up to 1,000 words now, 500 to go.

Does this every happen to anyone else... I can be typing away and just hit a complete brick wall with the essay.  It just isn't coming.  Then I'll go to bed, and as soon as I wake up the next morning it all seems completely clear and I know exactly what to write.  I reckon my brain is processing overnight or something, or maybe it's a mental tiredness thing causing the block.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 24, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> <snip>I can be typing away and just hit a complete brick wall with the essay. It just isn't coming. Then I'll go to bed, and as soon as I wake up the next morning it all seems completely clear and I know exactly what to write. I reckon my brain is processing overnight or something<snip>


Whatever works for you tar.

I heard recently that somebody tested this - they took two groups of students and on lot studied something for a set amount of time, then were tested on it 8 hours later (after getting some sleep); the second group studied the same thing for the same amount of time and were tested 8 waking hours later in the day (without sleep).  The first group had better recall and seemed to have understood the subject better.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 24, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Whatever works for you tar.
> 
> I heard recently that somebody tested this - they took two groups of students and on lot studied something for a set amount of time, then were tested on it 8 hours later (after getting some sleep); the second group studied the same thing for the same amount of time and were tested 8 waking hours later in the day (without sleep). The first group had better recall and seemed to have understood the subject better.


Yep you were right what you said about the fractions. After doing some before bed I must have dreamt about them for at least an hour afterwards. The next day it had well and truly sunk in.

I have an essay due in a week and have not even started it cos I have two books to read first. I am gonna get on it


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 24, 2011)

Woohoo finished  my final piece of coursework.

Now only two weeks till exams


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Good work tar! At my end of essays and related woes I've decided to interrupt my PhD for 6 months. Too much other stuff going on to properly concentrate.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you.

I have just had the most frustrating experience though, I went down to the library, printed off two copies of the essay, attached necessary cover sheets etc, so all I have to do tomorrow is head down and hand it in, no hassle trying to find a pc in the library.  Got caught in an epic downpour walking home and the water has leaked into my bag and soaked the essays, ink all smudged etc  Basically that whole journey has been a big waste, plus I am soaked.  Arrgh


----------



## toggle (Nov 24, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have just had the most frustrating experience though, I went down to the library, printed off two copies of the essay, attached necessary cover sheets etc, so all I have to do tomorrow is head down and hand it in, no hassle trying to find a pc in the library. Got caught in an epic downpour walking home and the water has leaked into my bag and soaked the essays, ink all smudged etc  Basically that whole journey has been a big waste, plus I am soaked. Arrgh


suggest investment in some half decent plastic document folders.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have some I forgot to take them with me 

It's rubbish because the deadline is midday tomorrow and now I'll have to go out an hour earlier to make sure I can find a pc and redo it.  THERE IS NO GOD.


----------



## toggle (Nov 24, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I have some I forgot to take them with me
> 
> It's rubbish because the deadline is midday tomorrow and now I'll have to go out an hour earlier to make sure I can find a pc and redo it. THERE IS NO GOD.



and you really are a nugget


----------



## toggle (Nov 24, 2011)

s'ok, you're talking to someone who discovered she had completely lost the e-copy on an essay the night beforfe the due date and rewrote the damn thing in 2 hours the next morning. i is also nugget a lot


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 24, 2011)

Eek.  It's so frustrating when these things happen.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 26, 2011)

did you get it handed in alright tar? I'm about to start my 2nd essay, which gets one module out the way, then only one (long) one for january for this semester. Had a meeting with my dissertation superviser as well and he said he's happy with what I've done/am doing, plus it's all coming together quite well so I'm confident about it.

I'm slowly coming to the realisation that maybe what I'd really like to do with my life is go into academia. Am I a fool?  this is after a year of having absolutely no career aspirations whatsoever so at least I have a dream again I suppose!


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 27, 2011)

I got it handed in, yep.  Now the waiting game (for results and feedback).  You are not a fool that is a worthy aspiration


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Good work tar! At my end of essays and related woes I've decided to interrupt my PhD for 6 months. Too much other stuff going on to properly concentrate.


But you'll stand a better chance of finishing when you come back to it. I wish you all the best in sorting out your other stuff. PhDs are stressful enough without anything else.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Best of luck to everyone on the essay thread


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> But you'll stand a better chance of finishing when you come back to it. I wish you all the best in sorting out your other stuff. PhDs are stressful enough without anything else.



Cheers, hopefully I will.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 28, 2011)

My essay is going very slowly. Admittedly it's not due in for 2 weeks but I do have other stuff to be doing in that time. I could have gotten more done today but I had an impromptu nap that lasted about 3 hours. Ho hum I'm half way at least. (the easy half though!)


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 29, 2011)

I just getting ready to write my first essay for 5 years or so, I'm sure it'll all come flooding back once I start, but at the moment I'm really nervous about it.
It's only 1200 words so nothing major.


----------



## toggle (Nov 29, 2011)

really fucked off now, lowest mark i've had so far in my course. 55% on an essay I thought I'd done a lot better on.

not what i need with exams coming up next week.

fucking bollocks, i feel really shitty now


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 29, 2011)

((toggle)), I know it's easier said than done, but try not to dwell on it.
If it's the lowest mark, then you must have had higher marks - therefore it's just a blip


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 29, 2011)

Woohoo just got my first history essay back, got a 'B1'. The phrase 'very good bordering on excellent' was used  It needed a little more analysis/discussion to make it an 'A' which is annoying because I actually had noted down some quotes which provided an opposing viewpoint but didn't use them for fear of complicating my narrative.

That is 50% of my grade too so it takes some pressure off the exam (i only need a D3 overall to pass)


----------



## Greebo (Nov 29, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Woohoo just got my first history essay back, got a 'B1'. The phrase 'very good bordering on excellent' was used  It needed a little more analysis/discussion to make it an 'A' which is annoying because I actually had noted down some quotes which provided an opposing viewpoint but didn't use them for fear of complicating my narrative.<snip>


Well done - and at least you've got a clearer idea of what's wanted for the next essay.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cheers Greebo 

My flatmate is doing history too and I just found out he got an A3. The bastard. I could see the pity in his eyes 

(there wasn't really pity)


----------



## toggle (Nov 29, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> ((toggle)), I know it's easier said than done, but try not to dwell on it.
> If it's the lowest mark, then you must have had higher marks - therefore it's just a blip


don't need a blip at the start of my third year, starting at a new institution.

pissed off

feeling out of my bloody depth

2 exams next week, plus dissertation proposal due in


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Woohoo just got my first history essay back, got a 'B1'. The phrase 'very good bordering on excellent' was used  It needed a little more analysis/discussion to make it an 'A' which is annoying because I actually had noted down some quotes which provided an opposing viewpoint but didn't use them for fear of complicating my narrative.
> 
> That is 50% of my grade too so it takes some pressure off the exam (i only need a D3 overall to pass)


and without the battleships grades what did you get?


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> and without the battleships grades what did you get?



Idk what you mean.. that's how my uni grades us. We don't get percentages.

It's just the standard system of grading A, B, C, D except the number gives more detail, so a B1 is the top end of B (like an american B+ I guess...a B2 is a straight B and a B3 is like B-).

I feel like I've overcomplicated things here. Basically, I got a B  (and my flatmate got an A )


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Idk what you mean.. that's how my uni grades us. We don't get percentages.
> 
> It's just the standard system of grading A, B, C, D except the number gives more detail, so a B1 is the top end of B (like an american B+ I guess...a B2 is a straight B and a B3 is like B-).
> 
> I feel like I've overcomplicated things here. Basically, I got a B  (and my flatmate got an A )


sounds like you got a b+ and he got an a- which is approximately the same thing


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> sounds like you got a b+ and he got an a- which is approximately the same thing



Well yeah pretty much, except his was slightly better (i'm not really annoyed).


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

i do not like writing lit reviews.

that is all


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 2, 2011)

i've got woes, they're multiplying...

even with mitigating circumstances (hopefully) in place for one part of this module i don't think i'm gonna make next week's deadline. fuckssake even getting myself banned from here isn't getting me any closer.


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

580n words done on my lit review of ireland.

sod all done on the dissertation proposal.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 2, 2011)

when's your deadlines toggle?


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

monday on this piece.

wednesday on the diss proposal. when i get round to writing that, it won't take long to do, I've done most of the biblio, over half the lit review already.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 2, 2011)

so you've got a full weekend to chuck at the current piece? that's do-able 

then weds is your last thing before xmas?


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

nope, I get a week long project on tuesday that is 2x 1500 word essays on unknown topics related to early 20th century irish hisotry. and i've got an exam next friday.

the hols is also when i'm between miodules so i'm expecting to do the vast bulk of my dissertation research in that time.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 2, 2011)

ah fuck  best of luck from me, hope you manage to pull it out of the bag x

we got dumped on with a written piece this week for the last week of term, after we've been slogging for the last fortnight on finishing/presenting workshop stuff. i'm beginning to hate my department


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> ah fuck



fairly close to what i was thinking.

good luck to you as well


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks  i could manage it better if they didn't keep chopping and changing on us. they told us we our presentations were postponed until january, and _then_ they drop this written work on us which is basically more work than the presentation would have involved  but it's _fine_, cos it's _only_ 3 pages, and we're all finished by then anyway


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

ffs.

at least mine was all clearly set beforehand. my time management abilities are the problem


----------



## smmudge (Dec 2, 2011)

eep (((bob and tog))) hang in there, the semester's almost over!


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm doing an all nighter in the library again,. just foiund a stack of books for the dissertation.

anyone want to educate me on the home rule debate in 1885?


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

and i finished the lit review on ther irish civil war.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 2, 2011)

i used to know all that shit. unfortunately i had to empty my brain to make way for other, more recent shit... 

good luck toggle


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

i know the cornish politics, I can write half the bloody dissertation without needing to read anymore. I can probably write most of the IPP stuff as well with very little effort. although i think i was most of the way asleep in that lecture

it's just my supervisor wants national politics as well, and i don't know a great deal about it. I think I've talked him out of comparisons to other industrial areas, cause cornwall is too special. but i'll have to wait and see. I want to go up to 1900, he wants me to do 1885-1895 with these bloody comparisons.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

i've got the fear again 

thought it would be useful to stop work on the thing i've been doing all week, to feel like i was making a dent in the rest of the stuff i have to do (mounting/presentation, bullshitting statement). i thought i'd find this bit easier, but not only do i not have the materials i need for mounting, my brain's totally frozen when it comes to the bullshitting too 

also just read (was never told ) that all our drawings have to be labelled/dated/annotated  not only does this mean a whole extra load of work but it'll also point out the fact i was trying to hide that i've been doing fuck-all drawing.

oh and the format that they now say they want the work delivered in is different to the one they originally told us  :cries:


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

i think it might be time to complain they they are screwing you about


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

tbh i'm relying them being on my side to get my mitigating circumstances sorted so i don't fail the whole module  but yeah, most of the chat in the smoking corner is what a shower of shite they are when it comes to organisation 

i've partly broken the bullshitting block by just writing a few notes on each piece. hopefully mr b can help me expand on that tonight. and i went shopping for the stuff i need for mounting. since when was glue and tape so _fucking_ expensive?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 3, 2011)

don't know why I haven't written on here. the fact that I forgot this forum existed is a pretty good indicator of the ludicrous amounts of work I've had this semester. My brain is toast.
almost done though! just gotta get through this weekend and smooth sailing after that.

good luck everyone!


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

and if you do remember it exixts, it provides a good indicator of exactly hoew much crap they pile on.

it's not the workload, so much as the multiple overlapping deadlines that get to me.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 3, 2011)

toggle said:


> and if you do remember it exixts, it provides a good indicator of exactly hoew much crap they pile on.
> 
> it's not the workload, so much as the multiple overlapping deadlines that get to me.


 
I know exactly what you mean. I have made several complaints this semester about one of my classes because of deadline issues. Why on earth would a prof. not give students time to actually work on the final project? We had 3 assignments due a week all semester, and the final project is just due now, on Monday. With no break to work on it. and all kinds of other things due for my other classes.

Well, whatever. the project was to create a new program for an arts organization, and my case study likes mine so much (in rough draft form) that they want to hire me to make the program a reality next year  yipeee! It doesn't really matter to me at this point what grade I get in the class, that is reward enough. (sorry, I'll go back to citing my woes after this I promise)


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

nice.

as an idea, i had 2 essays due in a week 2 weeks ago that i got back earlier in the week, no time for feedback on them before i had to launch into more work. i had to hand in a lit review tuesday, i got that extended to monday. i have meetings on monday, plus revision sessions for an exam on friday. on wednesday, my dissertation proposal is due. i need to get hold of the lecturer, there's a lot of stuff that i think i need to explain for a non cornish audience that have become obvious to me, whihc may be difficult. i'll need to go through that on tuesday, either hand in right after checking this or go back in wednesday for the handin.

also on tuesday, i get 2 essay titles to be competed in 6 days


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

fucking broke it  am possibly slightly too drunk now to write convincing statements, but then again...


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

fuckit  forgot i need to do one last coat of glue before i'm properly done


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

could be worse, you could be going through bloody referencing again and again looking for commas in the right places


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

(((misplaced commas))) 

got me last coat of glue done  it's now dangling in hope of drying by tomorrow. waaaay too drunk for statements


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

alright for some.

however, i did find a collection of papers in bristol, relatively closeby, that would easily do as the rest of my primary sources.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

woo  go primary sources 

you can do this toggle. feels impossible right now, but you'll get there


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

the dissertation will be the easier part I think, when i get curious about something, and i've been curious about the characters involved in this for quite a while, then the research is terribly easy. it's like a treasure hunt, i got awefully excited last night finding bristol uni hold a collection of letters written by my main interest, on stannary reforms. like sitting there with a bloody huge grin on my face feeling like i'd won something


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2011)

It feels strange cause I quite like essays and I don't have any.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> It feels strange cause I quite like essays and I don't have any.



do mine! do mine!


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

or mine.


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

what are you like on early 20th century ireland?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

toggle said:


> what are you like on early 20th century ireland?



hands off  she's _way_ better on the sutton hoo ship burial


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2011)

toggle said:


> what are you like on early 20th century ireland?


Engineering in early 20th century Ireland, perchance?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> hands off  she's _way_ better on the sutton too ship burial


Sutton who?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah, sutton _hoo_. fucking autocorrect 

eta: you knows ya stuff though  lemme send you the brief...


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Engineering in early 20th century Ireland, perchance?



nope. fraid not


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> hands off  she's _way_ better on the sutton hoo ship burial


I've hears of it, but most of the arcaheology course i did was much earlier stuff


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

toggle said:


> I've hears of it, but most of the arcaheology course i did was much earlier stuff



heh no sweat it's art not archaeology, make it up as you go along, innit


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

shame i don't get to do that sometimes.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

worth a try, no?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Engineering in early 20th century Ireland, perchance?



Oh that reminds me there's this science historian who writes beautiful if sad things about the industrialisation of Ireland.


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh that reminds me there's this science historian who writes beautiful if sad things about the industrialisation of Ireland.


 
who and when?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll dig out the papers an pm ya, toggle.


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'll dig out the papers an pm ya, toggle.


thankyou very much.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'll dig out the papers an pm ya, toggle.


PM, why is it some sort of secret? 

Anyway, I guess I could crack on with my personal statement for my UCAS.... *shrug*


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2011)

No, of course not. I can post them here.


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 4, 2011)

Post here I am interested too now


----------



## toggle (Dec 4, 2011)

I've actually got to the point where I keep finding questions that I would love to find an answer.

Welsh national library just got a collection of papers about the wartime far right in Breton. If I thought for one minute I had the language skills i'd need to be able to look at these, I'd be writing an masters proposal on that now.but my french is terrible, and my expereince of attempting to learn cornish says i'm not going to learn a brythonic language in a hurry. I'll just have to keep an eye out and wait until someone else writes those studies. I may just have to go into the cornish nazi connections instead at some point. i know ribbentrop liked it here and had freinds here, but not much else than that.

I also found a letter from haig talking about the value of the skills of the cornish miners in the trenches in ww1. and i know that no one's written anything significant about that either.

I need a damn good kick to keep me workig on the actual project i'm supposed to be working on.


----------



## toggle (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW.

I have a supervisor that will respond to multiple emails on a sunday.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 4, 2011)

gah back to it again i guess... not sure where i'll start today, maybe see if my glue's dried yet


----------



## lau1981 (Dec 5, 2011)

Got to type my assignment tomorrow (due tues) as have been putting it off and off as know I'll want to start messing with it and stressing myself out trying to cram in extra info/change huge chunks.

My excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 5, 2011)

Yay! just finished my final project! phew. Smooth sailing from here on out. Linguistics final exam on the 9th (no big deal, I have had really good scores on my ling. exams so far, just bad scores on assignments, which there are no more of ) and one more final paper for another class, not due until the 21st! woo hoo! then a whole month off


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> Got to type my assignment tomorrow (due tues) as have been putting it off and off as know I'll want to start messing with it and stressing myself out trying to cram in extra info/change huge chunks.
> 
> My excuse and I'm sticking to it!


I work better under pressure myself, I never manage to make myself start an assignment before the last possible second. It's what marks you get at the end of the day.


----------



## lau1981 (Dec 5, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I work better under pressure myself, I never manage to make myself start an assignment before the last possible second. It's what marks you get at the end of the day.



Yeah I do too tbh, always am happier & more productive at work when it's chaotic in the office!

Well we've been told we can't actually fail we'll just get it referred back to us. Got lots to do today so am going to knock it out in one go so I can't start stressing & messing with it. 

Wrote it out first so just hope I can understand my notes!!!!!!


----------



## toggle (Dec 5, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I work better under pressure myself, I never manage to make myself start an assignment before the last possible second. It's what marks you get at the end of the day.



trying to work out someone i know that dosen't do this.

failing atm


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> Yeah I do too tbh, always am happier & more productive at work when it's chaotic in the office!
> 
> Well we've been told we can't actually fail we'll just get it referred back to us. Got lots to do today so am going to knock it out in one go so I can't start stressing & messing with it.
> 
> Wrote it out first so just hope I can understand my notes!!!!!!


Normally I c&p my notes and interleave the writing, so that I'm forced to go back over it once only and reference it properly, then bang the fucker in.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 5, 2011)

Just had my 1st yearly review at my clinical placement. Very good feedback, they are happy, I am happy! I sometimes miss the academic stuff, but am learning a great deal from clinical practice and CPD activities....all is well! Keep it up essay crew!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 5, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> gah back to it again i guess... not sure where i'll start today, maybe see if my glue's dried yet



pics?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 6, 2011)

toggle said:


> trying to work out someone i know that dosen't do this.
> 
> failing atm



me. i don't  work better under pressure, that is. the first thing my counsellor did was to get me making lists and trying to do some basic time management. it's really helped and i'm hoping if i start next term with some of that stuff in place i won't be quite such a wreck when it comes to the end of it


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 6, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> pics?



when i have something to show  i'll do pics


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 6, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> pics?



>>>> art forum


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 6, 2011)

today's dilemma: which bit of deadline-chasing work do i give up to go to the tutorials they've just fucking dropped on us? this week's stuff - the stuff i was hoping to get in _complete_ - or next week's stuff - which will be incomplete anyway?

and the best bit? if i choose to go for this week i have to go _in_ to college (minimum 1 1/2 hour's round trip at a cost of £3.20) to write my name on a fucking list, cos that's the only way we can sign up for them.



(oh and let's not forget the extra preparation work i have to do for the tutorial which we were _told_, last week, that we didn't have to hand in until next friday)

:foetal position in corner:


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 6, 2011)

Today I spoilt my hitherto unblemished academic record on a history exam 
To be fair, I didn't pull anything remarkable out of he bag and I did not prepare as my son has been ill so I don't deserve top marks. But still. Uuuuuugggggghhhbh.
I'm going to feel sorry for myself this evening and then forget about it.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 7, 2011)

I knew leaving this piece of work till the last minute would be a nightmare.

Have to hand in a complete reading list and plan for an essay on republican citizenship.  Usually, I wouldn't be so bothered, just blag the plan and give a long list of stuff I haven't read yet but do intend to.  Problem is because I really like the lectures / module my tutors blatently think I am more capable than I actually am (Whenever I ask for help they just go 'surely you understand it, you'll be fine'  ffs you are the experts not me), so they are probably expecting some super amazing plan of incredible originality and amazingness.

I hate disappointing people.  Gargh.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 7, 2011)

don't worry about disappointing people, as long as you're not disappointing yourself.

massive sigh of relief here - tutorials are _optional. _woulda been nice to know that _before_ i got ranty>blind drunk>nekkid though


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 7, 2011)

gah  i've lost a vital part for my box. can't find it anywhere  not sure i have the wherewithal to make another here


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 8, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> gah  i've lost a vital part for my box. can't find it anywhere  not sure i have the wherewithal to make another here



hope your box is ok now 

sorry, juvenile humor. I really do hope you found it or made another piece though.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 8, 2011)

didn't find it but managed to make another  and now it's DONE.

have to get my head down today. i have samples to mount, statements to write, files to sort out. i have to go in to college tomorrow for a meeting with my tutor, so basically today's the last day i have to do it all. but i reckon i'll get there 

(oh and "working on my box" has been a constant source of juvenile sniggering here )


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 8, 2011)

First TMA of my course done and submitted. As I suspected it really wasn't that scary once I'd got going on it.
Now begins the nail-biting wait until I get it back.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 8, 2011)

sooooo... statements, samples, technical and research files still to do... looks like i'm pulling an all-nighter then


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 9, 2011)

not quite all night, had had enough by 4. everything i needed to hand in today is now in. next deadline monday. then presentations and another deadline thurs.

i think i may be broken.


----------



## toggle (Dec 10, 2011)

half way through the first essay due monday. i'll finish that off this evening, then do the second tomorrow. currently reading a fairly short transcript of one of foucault's discussions on power. i think it explains something about how control of language is an important part of power struggles. i can then relate that to language and cultural revival in ireland. it's not easy going, but it's a hell of a lot easier to read than patrick pearce's mystical religious stuff.

and i have a nice boy lighting a fire to keep me warm while i work


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 12, 2011)

another last push today, to get stuff mounted and handed in. still have some stitching to do too. might give the bullshitting statement a miss this time. all out of bullshit


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 12, 2011)

mounting done. small sampler to finish, labels, tech file, statement to sort. 2 hours. well fucking panicky atm.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 12, 2011)

done. bed. wine.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Dec 13, 2011)

Handed in my final essay of the term yesterday, 3000 words on the wildlife disease 'Rinderpest, its history, microbiology and immunology.

Thank fuck


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 14, 2011)

nice one spoony.

i has an actual essay to write today. then presentations tomorrow and i'm done. managed to swap my 10am slot with a tutor i've never met for a 2pm one with my fave tutor


----------



## toggle (Dec 14, 2011)

well done.

I'm spending a day examining 19th century newspapers while i don't have any distractions here


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 14, 2011)

my essay is almost as done as it's gonna get (*****s to be replaced by facts when sober). if i manage to hand that in and make it to my presentation then i'll have survived a whole term.

fuck that was hard going


----------



## toggle (Dec 15, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> my essay is almost as done as it's gonna get (*****s to be replaced by facts when sober). if i manage to hand that in and make it to my presentation then i'll have survived a whole term.
> 
> fuck that was hard going



congrats hun.

my expereince says that the only thing that is as hard as that first term is the third year, rest is far easier


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 15, 2011)

right, that's it. absolutely, totally DONE.

my tutor today asked if she could put my box in the workshop as an example


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2011)

we all want to see your box bob


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 15, 2011)

my box is perfectly formed - inside _and_ out


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2011)

pics?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 15, 2011)

i've already posted them >>> art thread


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> First TMA of my course done and submitted. As I suspected it really wasn't that scary once I'd got going on it.



It's the getting started (with the reading, the writing, the just getting your head in the right place to "do" higher ed) that's usually the hardest part, in my experience.



> Now begins the nail-biting wait until I get it back.



I'm currently doing one of the OU's post-grad modules, totally misread the TMA submission date, phoned the tutor and got an extension, and managed to complete about 3/4s of the whole essay by submission time (although I covered the entire remit of the question, I only managed 3/4s of the elucidation), submitted it and just (today) got back a mark in the high 60s. PHEW!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 15, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> right, that's it. absolutely, totally DONE.
> 
> my tutor today asked if she could put my box in the workshop as an example



She wants to put your box on display where any old Tom, Dick or Harry can have a poke at it? 

Well done!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 15, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> She wants to put your box on display where any old Tom, Dick or Harry can have a poke at it?
> 
> Well done!



 she actually said she'd put it in a case, so it didn't get poked at 

and thanks


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 15, 2011)

really happy for you bob! we're all proud of you!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 15, 2011)

aaah! sorry so big. thought I'd shrunk it. oh well.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 15, 2011)

but thanks


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 17, 2011)

I had a dream last night in which I got my essay back and I'd only scored 45% 
However, I've just logged onto my student record and my essay was returned last night with a score of 73%.
I am proper chuffed with myself


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 17, 2011)

good work


----------



## toggle (Dec 17, 2011)

another trip to the library, another huge stack of books to go through.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 17, 2011)

toggle said:


> another trip to the library, another huge stack of books to go through.



ah fuck toggle - you not finished yet?


----------



## toggle (Dec 17, 2011)

i just know what next term will be like, if i don't do this now, i'll never get it done


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 17, 2011)

Will you be able to give it a break over Christmas toggle?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2011)

Dunno why I haven't ventured on to this thread before...

Just (and I mean about 20 minutes ago) finished this term's stuff (doing a London-centric history sort of thing at Birkbeck) having got everything I wanted in, then edited with an axe to get it within the acceptable wordcount range, shoved it into a PDF and fired it off.



Followed by frightening downstairs's cat by taking the dustbin out (outside is *his* territory this time of night, but I forgot earlier and sod getting up early to do it) and a further round of (decaf) tea to celebrate.

 again


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 22, 2011)

all done 

just got this message from my instructor  (which i will take down in a bit on the off chance it could get traced back to me) about my paper and wanted to do a little boasting

"This is absolutely first-rate work! As you have done throughout this semester, your work was well conceived, original and demonstrates a depth of analysis that is outstanding. 

It has been a genuine delight to have you in the class this semester, and I see that you are registered for my **** ******* class this spring, so I feel very fortunate to have you again in another class!

Thank you for your hard work this semester, Miss Caphat. Though I won't be able to finalize grades until everyone submits their final assignments, I thought you might be happy to know that you received an A+ for this course. I rarely give out such high marks, but you earned it. Congratulations, and have a wonderful holiday season!"

*beams*


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 22, 2011)

Just Finished a 10000 methodology paper for the phd, but no feedback as my supervisor had a sudden emergency. Hopefully with a bit of work it'll turn into chapter 1 of thesis...

"labour militancy and theories of Power, rationality and consciousness"


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 23, 2011)

awesome work miss c


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 23, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> all done
> 
> just got this message from my instructor (which i will take down in a bit on the off chance it could get traced back to me) about my paper and wanted to do a little boasting
> 
> ...



Some things are worth boasting about.  Well done you


----------



## smmudge (Dec 28, 2011)

Well done miss caphat that sounds ace!

Anyone else suffering over xmas? I'm writing an essay with the biggest wordcount I've ever had. Freaked out and went a bit overboard on the research I think. Now I could write a book on the subject  Not due til 13th of Jan though so plenty of time to pull out the interesting bits.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 28, 2011)

i've been blanking out all college stuff so far. am about to check the term dates for next year, so i know how long i've got...


----------



## smmudge (Jan 1, 2012)

You know that feeling you get when you do a load of research and planning for an essay question then you start to wonder if what you've come up with actually answers the question at all...


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 1, 2012)

urgh. Have massive deadline next week & haven't even started yet. Feel so ill and hungover today, there's little chance of starting today now either.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 2, 2012)

This is killing. Beautiful day outside. Last day before going back to work. I could be out on a mamouth bike ride in the countryside. And here i am stuck inside writing the world's most boring essay 
moan moan moooan


----------



## smmudge (Jan 2, 2012)

I know how you feel hellsbells. I've written....one paragraph. Except my essay is fairly interesting. It's just that _everything else_ seems _a lot more_ interesting right now


----------



## smmudge (Jan 3, 2012)

yessss a third of the way there in two days, on target and starting to feel a bit less daunting


----------



## toggle (Jan 3, 2012)

67% on my ww2 exam, reasonably happy considering it wasn't really my field of interest


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2012)

smmudge said:


> I know how you feel hellsbells. I've written....one paragraph. Except my essay is fairly interesting. It's just that _everything else_ seems _a lot more_ interesting right now


it's strange how all courses are interesting until you have to open a book to study


----------



## chazegee (Jan 4, 2012)

Doing a group OU wiki piece on the Iliad.
Anyone know how to format a bibliography?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 4, 2012)

chazegee said:


> Doing a group OU wiki piece on the Iliad.
> Anyone know how to format a bibliography?


http://library.open.ac.uk/help/howto/citeref/index.cfm


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 4, 2012)

Having investigated and discovered that all my source material is in the Modern Record Centre (Warwick), now having to work round it in order to do my first chapter of original research  Fucking trade unions can't keep any of their shit in London?!!


----------



## chazegee (Jan 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> http://library.open.ac.uk/help/howto/citeref/index.cfm


Thanks, for making me feel shitty about myself.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 4, 2012)

chazegee said:


> Thanks, for making me feel shitty about myself.




(TBF I have it in my 'favourites' bar as the OU Library site is 'less than clear' in a lot of things)


----------



## chazegee (Jan 4, 2012)

It's a jungle in their.
I've told them I'm using Harvard rules to intimidate the other keener academics into forgetting that I've contributed almost nothing to this piece.
Hope it works. 
And thanks by the way, sorted me out.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 4, 2012)

evening essay thread  i'm not doing an essay but a power point presentation atm  i'm working on it as though it were an essay though. i'm kind of hoping doing the power point bit at the end will be easy enough 

i have a bunch of journal articles i've read & noted, just a couple more to go. i've read the whole of the main book i need but not done notes yet. i have another book to get out of the library tomorrow but i'm only gonna read the relevant bits of that.

tbh i'm really enjoying it - not only is it going back to (kind of) essay-writing, which i know how to do, but it's going back to archaeology too, so it's all comfortable and familiar


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 5, 2012)

cba to go to the library today as it would involve getting dressed  the book i want is on google books so i'm hoping i can crib the important bits off there. and i found a good bbc4 documentary that should basically write most of my presentation for me  if i can get the player to work


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 5, 2012)

call me old fashioned but when i'm watching an art history doc the last thing i want to see is endless shots of the goth presenter's pointy boots


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 5, 2012)

_and_ she's getting her norse gods mixed up


----------



## smmudge (Jan 5, 2012)

man they'll put any old shit on tv nowadays huh bob!

Half way through my essay now. Still 3000 words to go  Looks like it'll take til Sunday as long as I keep writing and writing and writing.......


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 6, 2012)

I just cannot get started on. It's due next week and I've got a quarter of it planned but I can't get into the right frame of mind to write it.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 6, 2012)

Heh I'm about 2/3rds of the way into mine now and don't think I've ever been in the right frame of mind! Just getting through it by thinking 'I'll write the next paragraph..." <half an hour later> "...ok now I'll just write the next paragraph..." etc.

But now I'm going to watch Hollyoaks.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2012)

first time studying in many years. Got to write pretty much a whole essay today, dawkins willing (it's partly about genetics). On my first essay I basically failed on the intro. Tutor notes say can include identifying and defiing key terms, highlighting any major debates and signposting what essay will cover. Not going to fit all that into one paragraph. Just one paragraph?

There, there's another few minutes pointless distraction completed right there.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2012)

Now I need to go to the shop.

and have brunch.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, one paragraph should cover it. You don't have to explain the terms in the first paragraph, just generally plot them along the narrative of your essay. 
For example, I'm preparing something on a philosopher, I'll explain his life and influence, historic context of his work, his work, criticisms and then the legacy of his work. In the intro I'll write it backwards; Mr A is one of philosophy's most well known and oft quoted figureheads, his work marked a shift in x, y, z examining this that and the other in a systematically rational manner. In the context of the Historically Significant Era, his thesis on Wanky Title was a departure from the Status Quo tradition and established a method of navel gazing utilised by subsequent philosophers and blah blah end of paragraph. 

So you plot the discussion, get the terminology in and expand on the meanings and implications in the body of the essay.

I'm not sure if that's how you would write in your subject but I hope that's useful. If not, it has at least kept you busy for thirty seconds longer


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 8, 2012)

you can do it quimmy  i never confined myself to a single intro paragraph if it needed more.

grrr really can't be arsed with this presentation. have done a fairly sketchy outline but as i add more stuff in it's looking like i don't have it in the right order  i guess i should just get on with skimming my notes and adding the relevant bits and i can rejig once i have it all in.

am not at all looking forward to the techy side of it. i've never done a slideshow presentation before and you can guaran-damn-tee i'm gonna get in the wrong format or summat  and the lecturer will be no help whatsoever she spent her first lecture a) being on the wrong site b) being unable to log in to her own presentation and c) failing to work the lights


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2012)

She sounds good, bob. Cheers, shifty. I have been to the shop, have soup simmering on the hob and have done my first draft of my intro.  Will come back to it once main body done.

150 words down! Just 850 to go!

10 past 2 already. Hmm.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 8, 2012)

at a rough estimate i need 500-750 words for a 5 minute presentation. i already have over 400, all in abbreviated form, and i'm less than half way through my notes


----------



## Boppity (Jan 8, 2012)

8000 words due by Monday. Fml.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the opposite problem at the mo, bob.

Monday next week, yes?


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 8, 2012)

whut? tomorrow?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 8, 2012)

Bloody hell 8000 words! And here I am lamenting my 6000. Which I have mostly finished, thank god, just slapped in the references and still have a bit of room to pad out a couple of bits and write a conclusion like there's a really interesting and informative point to this whole essay.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2012)

And here I am, needing 1500, and stuck on about 900.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 8, 2012)

S☼I said:


> And here I am, needing 1500, and stuck on about 900.



Is that including your intro/conclusion? Surely you can find something else to waffle on about for another 600 words?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 8, 2012)

Heh I'd take those 600 words from you if I could SI! I could do with a few more. I've noticed that running out of words is to me 1000x worse than running out of things to write.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 8, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Heh I'd take those 600 words from you if I could SI! I could do with a few more. I've noticed that running out of words is to me 1000x worse than running out of things to write.



Same here. Having to cut out work you're quite proud of to meet the word count is well frustrating.


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Same here. Having to cut out work you're quite proud of to meet the word count is well frustrating.



frustrating dosen't quite cover how i feel about having to do this. thankfully, where i'm at now, the word counts are very generous and we have a fair bit of leeway. writing 1500 word pieces wasn't fun.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I'm getting nowhere and fit to cry. I'm being tormented by noise. It doesn't normally bother me the tiniest bit. But traffic out front so moved to bedroom where as one plane fades out another fades in. any music I try to listen to to mask it is worse. I've typed very little and deleted what I have typed. It's not even difficult, I'm familiar with it and understand it, I'm just being rubbish. I've had lunch taken a phone call and had a nap and sneaked on here and time has marched on. This is going to be me every single assignment too, I suspect.

*stomps feet*


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2012)

I have totally failed this holiday to do any work.  This means in the next six weeks I have about 8 thousand words in the form of various assignments to research and write.

Why do I need pressure to work, gah.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2012)

''Which came first, the human or the zygote?'' is not the way to start.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I have totally failed this holiday to do any work. This means in the next six weeks I have about 8 thousand words in the form of various assignments to research and write.
> 
> Why do I need pressure to work, gah.



Madness isn't it?  Today obviously just wasn't last minute enough for me. I now have tomorrow and tuesday night to spew it out without care or attention.

Great.


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2012)

i am currently debating irish hisotry on urban instead of reading the irish history books i need to read for my course.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Madness isn't it? Today obviously just wasn't last minute enough for me. I now have tomorrow and tuesday night to spew it out without care or attention.
> 
> Great.



It's insane.  I wish I had the self discipline to plan properly and take the weeks over it.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm suddenly reminded why I worked all those days over xmas *trying really hard not to be smug*
My first lecture isn't til the 26th January!  But it's at 9am


----------



## toggle (Jan 9, 2012)

mine is supposed to be tomorrow. i've got to be elsewwhere though


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 9, 2012)

smmudge said:


> My first lecture isn't til the 26th January!



booooo! i start today at 10


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 9, 2012)

well i didn't hang about to get my marks earlier, but the good news is we all passed the last module


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 9, 2012)

After writing NOTHING past the intro yesterday I now have half the words done.   And it's only 11pm.   Woop.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 10, 2012)

half done quimmy 

my presentation is still twice as long as it needs to be but mr b reckons i'll get there 

today is day 2 of term, and the first day i'm skipping off  in my defence they made an almighty cockup that involved them thinking they'd given us several weeks notice of a load of stuff we needed to prepare for thursday, which turned into them telling us what we needed yesterday  today is a field trip but i'm sacking it off in favour of doing a load of drawing so i have _something_ to work from on thursday.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 10, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Today I spoilt my hitherto unblemished academic record on a history exam
> To be fair, I didn't pull anything remarkable out of the bag and I did not prepare as my son has been ill so I don't deserve top marks. But still. Uuuuuugggggghhhbh.
> I'm going to feel sorry for myself this evening and then forget about it.



Well, actually, I didn't /
Got the results back today and I did well. This makes me very happy.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 10, 2012)

Even though I acknowledge it's a bit childish to want top marks for everything...


----------



## Boppity (Jan 10, 2012)

3000 done, 5000 to go. Phew.

Btw I'm not back at uni till the 2nd of Feb, suck on that.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> half done quimmy
> 
> my presentation is still twice as long as it needs to be but mr b reckons i'll get there
> 
> today is day 2 of term, and the first day i'm skipping off  in my defence they made an almighty cockup that involved them thinking they'd given us several weeks notice of a load of stuff we needed to prepare for thursday, which turned into them telling us what we needed yesterday  today is a field trip but i'm sacking it off in favour of doing a load of drawing so i have _something_ to work from on thursday.


That's not skiving, that's prioritising and managing your workload


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> 3000 done, 5000 to go. Phew.
> 
> Btw I'm not back at uni till the 2nd of Feb, suck on that.


3000 done? HOw did you do that?! was bloody quick.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> half done quimmy



Yeah, GOOOO QUIMMY!


----------



## Boppity (Jan 10, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> 3000 done? HOw did you do that?! was bloody quick.



I went to the library on Sunday and picked out all my books, read and made some notes. I went back early Monday morning, stayed there all day and wrote 1500 words. I did the same today.

In fairness I've been known to get to midnight on the day that a 2500 word essay is due in and have it done by 6am to hand in at 9am. I don't reccommend it though.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I went to the library on Sunday and picked out all my books, read and made some notes. I went back early Monday morning, stayed there all day and wrote 1500 words. I did the same today.
> 
> In fairness I've been known to get to midnight on the day that a 2500 word essay is due in and have it done by 6am to hand in at 9am. I don't reccommend it though.


you're amazing. i mean, just our nerv; to leave a 2500 to the last minute...i couldnt take the stress of that, i would PANIC


----------



## Boppity (Jan 10, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> you're amazing.



No, I'm actually an idiot.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 10, 2012)

An idiot with incredible nerves


----------



## Boppity (Jan 10, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> An idiot with incredible nerves



Aye, I get really angry at myself for doing this usually because I get so stressed and nervous but I've had such a bad few weeks that this doesn't feel so bad. 

2:1 easy.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 10, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> That's not skiving, that's prioritising and managing your workload



*files away for future reference* 

tbf i got a decent amount of drawing done today, should be able to get more done tomorrow and i found loads of good books/articles


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 10, 2012)

My next essay is due in next Wednesday.
My 'studying' at the moment seems to consist of carrying my books with me to and from work but failing to actually look at them 
Must try harder.

(and I've only got to write 2000 words, so hats off to you Boppity)


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 11, 2012)

Still here.   Nearly finished but having whittled it down to 936 words I still have the conclusion to write.  In 64 words......    Still got to reference and pack it all up with the rest of the assignment before uploading.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

What's it on? 64 words for a conclusion sounds too short to me.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 11, 2012)

excellent work bopps. i'm green eyed at your feb start 

presentation this morning. i'm not really that worried cos i think i'll be going first so they're bound to expect hitches and the like. i have to gabble to get through it in time but that's their fault for giving us a stupidly short time limit  i'm mre worried about missing the bus *checks clock* i'll be fucking relieved when it's over though, i'm itching to get started on all the new stuff for this term


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am just coming to boast that i got my last graded assignment back from term - got an A 

So my results were:

Sociology - A
History - B
Economics - B

As long as I haven't fucked up my exams that is a decent GPA for the first term (those results are 50% of my grade).

/boasting over


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Still here.  Nearly finished but having whittled it down to 936 words I still have the conclusion to write. In 64 words......  Still got to reference and pack it all up with the rest of the assignment before uploading.



Is it OU?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep.  Morning. Bleurgh.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 11, 2012)

At least we get to submit electronically at the last minute these days, instead of trusting the postal system and worrying about assignments being late.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Still here.  Nearly finished but having whittled it down to 936 words I still have the conclusion to write. In 64 words......  Still got to reference and pack it all up with the rest of the assignment before uploading.



You're allowed to be upto 10% over/under the word limit.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 11, 2012)

heinous seamus said:


> You're allowed to be upto 10% over/under the word limit.



That's not the case for OU courses these days:

From the assessment handbook:


> To be fair to those students who adhere to the word limit
> 
> , there must be a penalty for any student who exceeds it:
> 
> *the penalty is that excess words will not be read or marked. *



I know someone who went over and their conclusion wasn't marked


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 11, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> That's not the case for OU courses these days:
> 
> From the assessment handbook:
> 
> I know someone who went over and their conclusion wasn't marked


 WTF!?

I got told off on one assignment last year for being 7% under and all!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 11, 2012)

I think it used to differ from course to course, but this is from the handbook so it applies to every course afaik.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

That is fucking bollocks. All the 3 unis I've been at you had a 10% wriggle space.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That is fucking bollocks. All the 3 unis I've been at you had a 10% wriggle space.



Are you talking about OU units?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Are you talking about OU units?



No. LSE and UCL. Plus the Uni in Oslo.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

That does really suck.  It is so impractical.  My uni allows a 15% swing either way (sorry this is not helpful just sharing how stupid I think this sounds).


----------



## smmudge (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow 15% is pretty generous! For some of my assignments we only get 5% but they're for pretty big word limits so it isn't that bad really. Although I have maybe forgotten to add some words in the word count once or twice and no one checks unless it's really obvious. Having such a strict word limit is silly though.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh god, I just had a look at my dissertation plan I'd made in November. Apparently I'd planned to have written 2 chapters by the end of this week! Haha I don't fucking think so!!


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 11, 2012)

still 2 days left smmudge


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 11, 2012)

My head is about to explode from over essay writing  Sick to death of it


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 11, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> That's not the case for OU courses these days:
> 
> From the assessment handbook:
> 
> I know someone who went over and their conclusion wasn't marked



I was going on my OU course from last year! I guess certain tutors still use that rule.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 11, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> still 2 days left smmudge



Yes, and I shall use it wisely!....drinking wine, and watching back old seasons of the Apprentice.

Hope your presentation went well this morn


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 11, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Yes, and I shall use it wisely!....drinking wine, and watching back old seasons of the Apprentice.
> 
> Hope your presentation went well this morn



 my kind of girl 

presentation _went_... which is all i was after


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

Godspeed, smmudge 

I have only just started a class, first tutorial tomorrow, and the essay deadline is in four weeks.  I always expect a slow start to the term then they just start throwing work at us


----------



## toggle (Jan 11, 2012)

got someone to work with me on a presentation for the class i coudln't go to on monday, cause i was sorting out the other half's shit for him, walking into the lecture 20 mins from the end of a 3 hour lecture to pick up the notes, so emotionally drained, i'm fairly sure everyone thought i was completely wasted wasn't the best way to end a shitty weekend. seeing the bloke in my other class on friday so we can sort it all out then.

got to choose an essay title. there isn't as much choice as last term, but i'm thinking about either something on paisley being a twunt, or accounting for the changing levels of violence in NI, 69-98.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 12, 2012)

^3 hour lecture wtf!

I had a real Oh Shit stomach dropping heart stopping moment earlier when I read back the module brief which I realised had extra information on what they wanted in the essay that they hadn't included in the vague essay title! Luckily it only took me an hour to fix but was a bit of a bodge job. Well it's uploaded and printed now for tomorrow so there's nowt more I'm gonna do about it!


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 13, 2012)

From the other side of the fence... I've just failed an essay. I had no choice - it's just not up to the mark - but I don't feel too happy about it all the same. The student concerned is a great bloke, and although he's hardly a born academic he can produce some entirely passable written work. All too often he doesn't, though, and he's just used up the last of his chances. He's off the course altogether now. The worst of it is, just before marking the erring essay I sent him some guidance about the next one he has to do, and got a really lovely email back from him thanking me for my help. I feel a complete bastard right now.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh dear 
That's a bit shit Roadkill. Got to be objective though and just mark what's in front of you.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 13, 2012)

Handed my essay in today, what a relief!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 13, 2012)

I managed to meet my deadline today. Just.
I have a nagging feeling that I oculd have done better or that I've made a stupid mistake somewhere as I didn't have time to do a final read through... I had to put ShiftyJunior into an extra day of childcare just to pul it together which made me feel a little bit cross with myself for not managing my time better, I will have to be a firmer with myself in future and just knuckle the fuck down.
Given the physical and mental _exhaustion_ I feel this week, I'm just pleased to have got it in on time.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 13, 2012)

done = win shifty


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 15, 2012)

another beautiful day that should be spent outside but instead will be spent here, chained to the computer, desperately trying to meet yet another deadline  Why do we do this to ourselves?!?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 15, 2012)

OMG I've actually written 1000 actual words for my actual dissertation  Only 11,000 to go now.


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2012)

well done


----------



## smmudge (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks
Bit scary though. Realised the deadline is only 9 weeks away, which is a bit worrying as I've only really got half of it properly researched and planned out.


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2012)

i'm avioding thinking about deadlines right now.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

We don't have a general studying woes thread so I'll come here.

I have to read 18 pages on social research methods tonight, then 10 pages on european history.  I just want to spend my sunday night doing fuck all  gonna start doing my tutorial preps throughout the week so I can just chill all weekend.

I realise put like that 28 pages isn't exactly a major undertaking, I just cba actually doing it.  Plus I can't just fire through it, I have to take notes and stuff so it takes longer.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 15, 2012)

I made it to 8000 words, it was fucking beautiful, and then my stupid piece of crap laptop gets a virus or something and needs to be wiped. I ONLY BACKED UP 4000 WORDS OF IT!!!!

It's due TOMORROW. Well that ain't happening, bloody hell.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh and I've already read 20 pages tonight already.  Funny thing is, I would probably read this stuff for my own interest because it is pretty interesting, it's just because I _have_ to do it, it becomes a job, and jobs need to be put off as long as possible.  Does anyone else get like this?


----------



## Boppity (Jan 15, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Oh and I've already read 20 pages tonight already. Funny thing is, I would probably read this stuff for my own interest because it is pretty interesting, it's just because I _have_ to do it, it becomes a job, and jobs need to be put off as long as possible. Does anyone else get like this?


Aaaaaaaaall the time.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 15, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I made it to 8000 words, it was fucking beautiful, and then my stupid piece of crap laptop gets a virus or something and needs to be wiped. I ONLY BACKED UP 4000 WORDS OF IT!!!!
> 
> It's due TOMORROW. Well that ain't happening, bloody hell.



oh bopps that sucks  you might be surprised at how much of it comes back to you though :hopeful:


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I made it to 8000 words, it was fucking beautiful, and then my stupid piece of crap laptop gets a virus or something and needs to be wiped. I ONLY BACKED UP 4000 WORDS OF IT!!!!
> 
> It's due TOMORROW. Well that ain't happening, bloody hell.



Ouch.  That is a nightmare, sorry to hear that ((boppity))

What are you studying/writing about?


----------



## Boppity (Jan 15, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> oh bopps that sucks  you might be surprised at how much of it comes back to you though :hopeful:



I've given up for tonight, I've been told I can submit on Tuesday instead, with a 5% penalty. I'm taking it.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 15, 2012)

yeah give yourself a decent break, try to get a good night's kip and come back to it fresh tomorrow.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 15, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Ouch. That is a nightmare, sorry to hear that ((boppity))
> 
> What are you studying/writing about?



I'm trying to show - using as many primary documents as possible - how nineteenth-century medicine defined American female sexuality and then describing the influence of these theories in society and culture.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 15, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> yeah give yourself a decent break, try to get a good night's kip and come back to it fresh tomorrow.



Yeah, in this frame of mind I won't get anything done and I'll wind myself up.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 15, 2012)

sherlock's on in half an hour


----------



## Boppity (Jan 15, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> sherlock's on in half an hour


Jammies on, in bed. TV. Sorted.

It's so tempting to grab my books and start writing now :-/


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I'm trying to show - using as many primary documents as possible - how nineteenth-century medicine defined American female sexuality and then describing the influence of these theories in society and culture.



Sounds interesting.  I won't nag you with academic type questions right now after your pc problems, i agree just take a break from it for now


----------



## smmudge (Jan 15, 2012)

Fucking hell Boppity that is brutal! It's like you can be so meticulous with backing up, and just that one time you get a teensy bit complacent BAM half your work goes missing


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 15, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I made it to 8000 words, it was fucking beautiful, and then my stupid piece of crap laptop gets a virus or something and needs to be wiped. I ONLY BACKED UP 4000 WORDS OF IT!!!!
> 
> It's due TOMORROW. Well that ain't happening, bloody hell.



Oh no, poor you. Couldn't you tell 'em it was your laptop playing up and hope they'll let you off the 5% hit on your essay mark?


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fuck i just realised my instructions say to read 'part 1' of this book not 'chapter 1'.  My 18 pages has just increased to 62 

And yet I still have not picked the damn book up.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 15, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> Oh no, poor you. Couldn't you tell 'em it was your laptop playing up and hope they'll let you off the 5% hit on your essay mark?



No, it's policy not to accept laptop troubles as an excuse.


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2012)

Boppity said:


> No, it's policy not to accept laptop troubles as an excuse.



can you get onto the damn machine at all? wondering if you could access the hd through another machine and get it off


----------



## Boppity (Jan 15, 2012)

toggle said:


> can you get onto the damn machine at all? wondering if you could access the hd through another machine and get it off



Would have no idea how to go about that.


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2012)

crap.

know anyone you can call who could do it for you? i'm sure there are a thousand sex starved local computer geeks who would do it for a copy of that pic you put up earlier


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2012)

get onto the tech boards here and describe symptoms?

someone might have an answer to at least save your work


----------



## Boppity (Jan 15, 2012)

toggle said:


> crap.
> 
> know anyone you can call who could do it for you? i'm sure there are a thousand sex starved local computer geeks who would do it for a copy of that pic you put up earlier



Pffffft. 

My computer seems to be fixed now, but my brother had to reset it? or something like that in order to do it. I'm pretty sure it's gone forever.


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2012)

bollocks. that is probably beyond somehting you can learn to do overnight then.

at least you've done it before and can remember parts of your arguement. did i ever mention the piece i lost (as in misplaced, no idea where i'd stored it) and didn't find out until the morning of the due date? only 2k words, but i wrote and referenced it in under 3 hours on the morning it was due and still got a 2.1. a low 2.1 but still not a bad result.

i'm almost taking that as proof i'm not supposed to bother trying to do work early. i loose it


----------



## Boppity (Jan 15, 2012)

toggle said:


> bollocks. that is probably beyond somehting you can learn to do overnight then.
> 
> at least you've done it before and can remember parts of your arguement. did i ever mention the piece i lost (as in misplaced, no idea where i'd stored it) and didn't find out until the morning of the due date? only 2k words, but i wrote and referenced it in under 3 hours on the morning it was due and still got a 2.1. a low 2.1 but still not a bad result.
> 
> i'm almost taking that as proof i'm not supposed to bother trying to do work early. i loose it


Yeah I've written and handed in an essay on the morning of a due date before, it was in my first year and it was 3k words. I hadn't even started it before that morning.

I got 67%


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2012)

if you're due in tomorrow, i'd be tempted to do a mind dump onto paper in the next hour, then tidy and ref it all tomorrow morning


----------



## smmudge (Jan 18, 2012)

Did you get your essay in alright Boppity?

Fucking hell, so I thought I'd make a start on my dissertation and when I started I couldn't stop, now I'm a few hundred words off completing the 2nd chapter. That puts me only half a week behind my uber-optimistic plan. I could finish this by the beginning of February


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 24, 2012)

Suffering very badly with pre-final year anxiety at the moment. I have chosen emergency nursing as my first semester elective and plan to own it completely. I've had a good break and my 6 week placement won't be until the end of the semester which is great however I'm feeling stressed already. Just think. In 12 month I could be scooping your guts up in some random A&E room somewhere down here


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 24, 2012)

got some feedback on the long methodology paper I wrote. I love my supervisor, every time I speak to him I leave with the impression that my research is incredibly vital and that I'm clearly the most talented doctoral student in the department. It's his job to make me feel that I suppose, but it's still nice. Now, to read through endless industrial relations commentary in the Grauniad and the Times.


----------



## toggle (Jan 24, 2012)

actually wrote a couple hundred words of my dissertation at the weekend. pile of books to go through this week,


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 24, 2012)

gah  our incompetent lecturer (as distinct form the hopelessly disorganised other lecturers ) now wants us to fill in tutorial paperwork for the presentations we did _two weeks_ ago. which we have all happily managed to wipe from our brains (seeing as it was last term's work and all). yeah she said some stuff, it was all obviously irrelevant and missing the point so i overwrote it instantly. _now_ i'm supposed to remember?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 25, 2012)

That sounds so frustrating bob!

The last couple of days have been a total write off. Had no motivation to do anything! Need to get on with it, got about 18000 words of essays/dissertations/projects to write this term


----------



## toggle (Jan 26, 2012)

i'll have more than that, I think


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2012)

Since I gave up painkillers i'm finding it really difficult to get into my writing 
I've written about 400/1500 which needs to be in on Friday (which mens staying up later again, staring at the screen and tapping my fingers) and I have two 2000 word drafts to submit next week(research not yet started), a presentation to prepare and a 1000worder to get started on over half term with the other two assignments due in after half term.
So why am I eating yogurt and listening to the wireless?
I'm going to bed I reckon, I'm not feeling very clever at present


----------



## smmudge (Jan 27, 2012)

I find it very difficult to write a precis for an essay that hasn't been written, planned or researched yet


----------



## smmudge (Feb 3, 2012)

Got two marks from last term back today. A 66 which I'm pleased with because I'm pretty crap in that subject. And an 80  which I'm very happy with, and means I only need to get in the mid 60s on the next essay to still get a first in the 40 CREDIT module overall.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 9, 2012)

Everything on the internet seems so damn interesting when I have reading to do


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 9, 2012)

That's maybe more of a first world problem.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 13, 2012)

Ohh bollocks my dissertation is doing my head in. I thought it made sense but now I'm having trouble fitting the chapters together to make a coherent argument. Hopefully the intro/conclusion parts will pull it all together!


----------



## toggle (Feb 13, 2012)

Plymouth have a royal literary society fellow that gives help to students with how to write. I think I've learnt more about how to structure an essay  from her in a one hour meeting and half hour on the phne than I have in the previous 2 and a half years.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 13, 2012)

Having decided to do a first chapter based on accessible research material (papers, hansard principally rather than archive material), am now finding the research overly time-consuming for my level of interest in this one aspect. Basically trying to illustrate how anti-trade union rhetoric changes from the early part of the 20th century into my period (60s, 70s) by referencing parliamentary debates and newspaper editorials. But I've been at it for maybe 3 weeks and have just covered one newspaper from 1914 to 1927. Stuck somewhere between thoroughness and good timekeeping as its only really being included for context...


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahahahahah only 2 days to go and I've done fuck all! Ahahahahaha.


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been there.

but you can do it, you know you can.

the fact i started writing up 3 weeks before a due date is a minor mirricle


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 14, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Ahahahahah only 2 days to go and I've done fuck all! Ahahahahaha.


 
Been there many times, and always manage to pull the cat out of the bag!

Good luck!


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 14, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Been there many times, and always manage to pull the cat out of the bag!
> 
> Good luck!


I hear the call of the offy.... 

Stick to the weak stuff, stick to the weak stuff.... 

It doesn't look too bad, as always I've left enough time to do it, but only just. Good job I'm out of weed.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 15, 2012)

toggle said:


> Plymouth have a royal literary society fellow that gives help to students with how to write. I think I've learnt more about how to structure an essay  from her in a one hour meeting and half hour on the phne than I have in the previous 2 and a half years.


SHARE WITH THE GROUP


----------



## Greebo (Feb 15, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> SHARE WITH THE GROUP


Word.  But no pressure, it can wait until after your deadline Toggle.


----------



## toggle (Feb 15, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> SHARE WITH THE GROUP


 
1. i can't essay plan on paper. I now essay plan on post it notes on the wall. about a meter and a half off a roll of brown paper on the wall and post it notes onto that. max 3 words onto each. I can then see what i have. and move stuff arround to alter structure. i can make notes of refs up on the wall. t the top, deconstruct the keywords of the title.

2. I have this tendency to write terribly long sentences that are, completely gramatically correct, and not far off what one would read in acedemic writing, not what a tutor wants to see when they have a stack of thirty or fourty undergraduate essays to read and mark in a short space of time. I've been told that if I want to write a sentence that is over 30 words, then i'd better be sure that is the only way to express the idea.

3. quotes should usually only be 2 or 3 words.

4. an essay tells a story, atm, i'm writing 3.5k words. I'll estimate 500 of that for refs. so 3k. that will give me about 15 paragraphs. If I take the first sentence (2 at the most) of every paragraph, that should give a summary of the arguement. this allows me to check that each starting sentence signposts what the paragraph is about. it also allows me to check that I'm writing in a logical order and making a logical arguement throughout the essay. the first ssentence shoudl form a readable progression and summary of the whole

5. the rest of the paragraph should simply be support for that sentence. make sure the last sentence of each paragraph sums up the support and links to the next. this is probably the hard bit. each paragraph should be sentence (statement) evidence, and what that emans,


----------



## Greebo (Feb 15, 2012)

toggle said:


> 1. i can't essay plan on paper<snip>


 Thanks for posting that, some of the tips would be useful for any type of writing. I like the way that expert has tried to tailor *their* tips to what you need (or sounds as if *they* have, anyway).


----------



## toggle (Feb 15, 2012)

yes.

i literally went to see her 3 days after I got my dyslexia diagnosis. apparently, my dissertation supervisor went to see her to see what she could offer to his students and he recomended i organise to go see her a few weeks ago. supervisor is new to the uni and very focussed on students. if i do a masters at plymouth, i really, really want to work with him.

but what she focused on was finding a way that I could plan that wouldn't tie me in knots. apparently different methods tend to work better for different types of people, with different learnign styles. She asked me how i prefered to work and suggested things that would fit into that.

i also go through a mind dump process. read loads then just write the first thing that comes into my head and begin to construct an essay out of that. she suggested i continue to do that, but deconstruct that written work into notes on the wall in order to organise my structure


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks toggle, there's some useful stuff there.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm nearly done but I can't sleep and need to be sleeping right the fuck now.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 16, 2012)

I take regular mind dumps too but think it might be more efficient to do so on post-it notes so that I can edit them better.
I think I do most of he other stuff apart from the paragraph structuring bit where I could probably rights things up a bit. Food for thought, thanks toggle


----------



## toggle (Feb 16, 2012)

and this is the lovelly lady who is helping me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tina_Pepler


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 16, 2012)

My google-fu is strong today, sod rearranging my own equations.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 16, 2012)

omgg I've hit the minimum word requirement for my dissertation 

Does anyone have a good formula for writing abstracts?


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 16, 2012)

woo


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 17, 2012)

I have now read the unit which my next essay is based on.
I intend to plan it over the weekend and then I've got a day off work on Monday to write it (it has to be submitted by Wednesday)
I wish I didn't always leave it until the last minute


----------



## Belushi (Feb 19, 2012)

Should be spending the afternoon studying german but its nice out and my motivation has fled.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 20, 2012)

I should have been essay writing yesterday afternoon too, but the weather was too good to pass up and I ended up doing loads of gardening instead.
I've got the day off work to study today though.  200 words down 1800 to go.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 20, 2012)

back to college today after a week off for reading week and another off sick. i'm _really_ fucking nervous


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> back to college today after a week off for reading week and another off sick. i'm _really_ fucking nervous


 
Good luck bob


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks boatie. i just checked the facebook group for the first time in a fortnight and it's made me even more nervous - i've missed shitloads


----------



## Superdupastupor (Feb 20, 2012)

Grr where the fuck are the essay questions on Moodle?. They should be in a big shinny starry box at the top.

Really stumbling at first hurdle here, must persevere


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 20, 2012)

75% on my first assignment.... going to have to see if I can beat that now.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 20, 2012)

Good going stuff_it 

I'm still struggling to make the word count on my TMA.  I need 2,000 and so far I've only got 1,300.
I feel like I've said everthing I wanted to say so the rest is just padding 

I always have this problem  - I think I must have a very concise writing style or something 

If it was an essay question i could just bung in a few more examples/quotes etc, but it's a legal problem question (apply the law to a set of given facts) so more difficult to waffle.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 20, 2012)

Not quite essay-related, but a woe and a rant nonetheless.

Funding councils: why the fuck don't you provide a nice, clear link on the front page of your website setting out the fields you'll fund research in? I know roughly what you do, but I also know you give _detailed_ guidance on your priorities, so why do you make it so fucking difficult to find it? Do you think I've got nothing better to do with my day than prod around your flashy but illogical website? twats.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 20, 2012)

well today was about as horrible as i expected. wanted to come home most of the day. but i did make an aeroplane out of felt


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 20, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Good going stuff_it
> 
> I'm still struggling to make the word count on my TMA. I need 2,000 and so far I've only got 1,300.
> I feel like I've said everthing I wanted to say so the rest is just padding
> ...


I normally aim for just over the word count and then cut it down a bit. It's so hard to know as well what your tutor is like - I've had them both not bothered about the word count/use it as a guide and also ones that are really fussy and tell you off if it's not within 5%


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 21, 2012)

Not really a woe, but hilarious.  Am going through the workshop I ran with some kids for my dissertation.  Part of it was to produce posters about how they would stop gangs.  One has put 'have more girls'.  Kids are fucking brilliant.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 21, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> well today was about as horrible as i expected. wanted to come home most of the day. but i did make an aeroplane out of felt


 
Well done for going in and sticking with it regardless.  xx


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 21, 2012)

I was just double checking something on the internet about wills and probate for my assignment, and I saw that someone has asked the question

"Can I be the executor of my own will?"


proper lol


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 21, 2012)

done, dusted, submitted


----------



## toggle (Feb 21, 2012)

my tutor likes my essay plan, which is a good thing considering i've already written the bulk of the essay on this. and how gerry adams is an exceedingly manipulative bastard.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 21, 2012)

For the first time this term I actually feel like the work is getting slightly on top of me. I have two essays to be done by friday: a 1,500 history essay which requires a shitload of reading first, and a lighter 1,000 word source based essay which I should be able to batter out in a day hopefully. ,

This is on top of the usual weekly tutorial prep which involves a good few hours reading too this week. I'm skipping lectures and making reading & essay writing my full-time job until friday. Just got in from a 7 hour shift at the library and after my tea I'm going to do another few hours reading to get the tutorial stuff out the way.

Blah. I'll get through it but I am not used to being... _busy_


----------



## toggle (Feb 22, 2012)

3900 words out of 3500. need a bit of work here


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've been on a bit of a roll today, it's amazing how much you get done when you get into the right state of mind (especially with deadlines looming). All tutorial prep done, just leaving me two essays to do in the next 36 hours...

I'm pretty mentally tired now though, I need to keep going.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 22, 2012)

toggle said:


> 3900 words out of 3500. need a bit of work here


 
D'ya mean you've written too much and need to edit it down?


----------



## toggle (Feb 22, 2012)

yep. i've got to 4100 now though. not good


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 22, 2012)

Why are you adding more words


----------



## toggle (Feb 22, 2012)

cause i'm referencing.

i need to cut at least 2 complete paragraphs. there's a lot of waffle that i can loose though, i just need to decide which bit.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh I see.  You're doing history aren't you, do you use the footnote system for referencing?  Just curious really if all history depts do the same.


----------



## toggle (Feb 22, 2012)

first 2 years was harvrd. now it's MHRA. which is footnoting and a shitload of guessing if i go off piste on finding a source. it took me a complete day to find out how to reference a damn film.

most lecturers tend to say if you're close enough and consistent , they don't tive a crap whether it's a full stop or a comma.


----------



## toggle (Feb 22, 2012)

and i'm back down to 3800. I cut all the references to comparing the hunger strikers to the leaders of the rising into one sentence.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds like you're getting there.  Yeah I prefer the MHRA system, using footnotes is neater. 

I've been at the library for a couple of hours already.  Still not quite sure how I'm going to approach and structure this essay, but hopefully I get some substance out of the reading to work with.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 23, 2012)

I turned up for a 9AM this morning, having forgotten the module finished last term.  So now I'm attempting to do some work for a presentation.  Am being buoyed along a bit by getting a first in my last essay, which I am well chuffed about. 

Good luck to all you other essayers.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 23, 2012)

I've just finished another essay and I'm happy with it, a good solid bit of work that 
I've got to knock out a presentation for this afternoon now and I've still not quite settled in what to include. Ugh. Still, it'll be over by this evening.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 23, 2012)

Fucking worn out now.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 23, 2012)

The end is in sight though tar? essays due in tomorrow right?


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 23, 2012)

One is due tomorrow, it's nearly finished.  The other is due on monday but I wanted to get it done and keep my weekend clear.  Hopefully get it done tomorrow during the day.


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2012)

1400 in fully edited state.

3800 total.

but i'm still happier with my arguements than i was earlier


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 23, 2012)

Woohoo got that essay done.  Half-arsed effort but who gives a fuck, it doesn't even count on my grade.

Feels so good having just one single task to focus on now.  I can relax tonight and get stuck into that tomorrow.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have done more work this week than I have all term. Uni is funny like that, it's mainly pretty easy going interspersed with intense periods of hard work  After monday I have three weeks until my next essay so I can take it easy a bit.


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2012)

1636 completed.

i'm about to move on to explain that adams was a manipulative bastard


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2012)

1800 and i've referenced the first 2 pagesd


----------



## toggle (Feb 24, 2012)

2750, fully ref'd.


----------



## toggle (Feb 24, 2012)

3050. again fully ref'd. and i've done about half the work i need t do on the biblio.

i just need to turn 1k words of waffle into about 300 words of coherent arguement on the decline of the armed struggle. then about 150 words on how adams manipulated it all.


----------



## toggle (Feb 24, 2012)

done.

handed in


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hurray


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 24, 2012)

Christ I need to get myself down the library, it's nearly midday.


----------



## toggle (Feb 24, 2012)

i'm now in a lecture discussing the attempts to enforfce abolition of the slave trade. I'm straight down to the library after the lecture to grab some books on this.

i've got to do the research so i can do a primary source analysis, hopefully find a source that isn't telling me all about 'flaves'. cause I can't read those without transcribing them first. lecturer has given me some suggestions cause he's a star.but i need to pick one, then get the books i need


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 24, 2012)

another full day today, but it's going much better than monday  repeatedly stabbing things i can handle


----------



## toggle (Feb 24, 2012)

better than sugar boycotting


----------



## smmudge (Feb 24, 2012)

Gawd this philosophy essay is so stressing me out, and I haven't even written anything down for it yet. It's like 5 people are arguing in my head and trying to respond to everything is bending the original premise so out of shape it doesn't even resemble anything like an answer to the question. Honestly it's like an U75 P&P thread in my head.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've hit a brick wall with my french revolution essay too.  I'm actually starting to feel a bit ill because of it  Just battering my rough notes onto the page and I'll sleep on it and try to organise them into something that makes sense tomorrow.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 24, 2012)

happy today cos i managed to blag a load of wires from college for my book (about which there will me much bitching over the next 2 weeks no doubt) looks like my plan of keeping on side with the techs is working: they keep telling me "welllllll i can't sell you this stuff... so have it "


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 24, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Gawd this philosophy essay is so stressing me out, and I haven't even written anything down for it yet. It's like 5 people are arguing in my head and trying to respond to everything is bending the original premise so out of shape it doesn't even resemble anything like an answer to the question. Honestly it's like an U75 P&P thread in my head.


 
I have the opposite problem with my philosophy essay.
See those 5 people arguing and shouting in your head? In my head they're lounging about, reading the newspaper, looking at their watches and generally doing fuck all.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 25, 2012)

heinous seamus said:


> I have the opposite problem with my philosophy essay.
> See those 5 people arguing and shouting in your head? In my head they're lounging about, reading the newspaper, looking at their watches and generally doing fuck all.


 
lol alright, I don't envy you  as long as mine shut up once I've finished writing the essay!


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well for a 1,500 word essay I currently have over 1,700 words of utter pish on the page. Haven't even got to composing any type of form, it's just scattered notes. Should be enough to work with but I don't have the energy, I don't want to do it anymore.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 25, 2012)

yeah you do 

expensive weekend for me this weekend. my book addiction is starting to tell  £15 on library fines and £20 on books at the fair


----------



## smmudge (Feb 25, 2012)

I know how you feel tar. I only have 350 words of my essay left but don't really want to finish it, then I will have to face the reality of how shite it turned out! GAH


----------



## toggle (Feb 25, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> yeah you do
> 
> expensive weekend for me this weekend. my book addiction is starting to tell  £15 on library fines and £20 on books at the fair


 
mine was just painful, carrying 14 library books home


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 25, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Well for a 1,500 word essay I currently have over 1,700 words of utter pish on the page. Haven't even got to composing any type of form, it's just scattered notes. Should be enough to work with but I don't have the energy, I don't want to do it anymore.


 
1700 words has got to be better than none though, I'm sure most of them are usable words, they're just not in the right order yet 

Got my assignment back yesterday (fastest turnaround ever - 2 days from submission to marking), I only got 60% .
I scored 73 and 72 on the previous 2 so I'm a little bit pissed off with myself.
I knew it wasn't as good as the others, but still...

I've only got the end of module assignment to go and it means that no matter how well I do in that I can't get more than a grade 3 pass.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 25, 2012)

toggle said:


> mine was just painful, carrying 14 library books home


 
my degree is giving me mostly spondylosis atm


----------



## Superdupastupor (Feb 25, 2012)

I suppose I should start.

1500 words on urbanisation() and social inequality in Paris and London over the last 5 centuries. Plenty of scope then


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 25, 2012)

reporting back to this thread while i remember (otherwise i'll forget to put it in my journal):

book fair today was brilliant in a number of ways. wasn't exactly sure why i was going except it was on our doorstep. turned out to be a real step back into "art" life locally, which i've been hiding from ever since i worked in it 

got chatting with a local boy, it was his second book show since he graduated off a printmaking ma. his work had soooo much in common with mine atm, so i had to buy a load  but it was useful as market research just to see what kind of stuff gets offered at these things (answer everything from litho-multiples to one-offs). was really interesting to talk to him cos his reasons for going the book route are exactly the same as mine: multiples, small stuff, not having to sell originals. and his table was really good: lots of work, accessibly priced, well labelled, nicely displayed (as well as Really Cool too, obvs). We talked about the fairs in bristol and glasgow too.

also bumped into my mate from college and introduce her to the kids, which was nice, small world and stuff. also, i took the kids, it's nice to get them involved in my stuff even in small ways. kid1's been sewing all kinds of cool shit lately, and she just learned to knit


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 27, 2012)

not sure i'm gonna get round to making a list today, so i may as well dump it here:

prototype done: my basic plan is sound 
essential pictures taken: not all great, but usable
today is a workshop day, i'm making paper. gonna see if i can make a realllllly long bit  and also try to put some guitar strings in.
i really really need to tidy up in the studio cos i need to do collaging this week which is gonna take space

oh and i just found out we have an extra weekend before the submission deadline


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 28, 2012)

turns out i really was too ill to go in yesterday. still, made our important meeting, counselling and a long strip of paper, if it doesn't fall apart when it dries. and i didn't puke


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 1, 2012)

i appear to have skived off this whole week 

but i have been working and i *think* if i can get organised/motivated for the next 10 days i might just squeak in. i know what my final piece is gonna be, which is basically as much as i can get done by the deadline: book first, then the rest. i'm short on samples for some workshops but i reckon its more important to get my journal and artist research (which i have actually _done _for once) in order than to worry about samples/tech files. looks like i may get some drawing done in the next week which will compensate a little for my lacklustre efforts so far.

and i'm gonna nail the book


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't suppose anybody is incredibly clued up on civic republicanism and wants to point me in the direction of some clearly presented journal articles that actually explain what the fuck it is without assuming you already know and so talk about finer points of the theory that just make no fucking sense. 

I can feel a fail coming on.  I do not want to fail, I have never failed an essay in my life and I do not want to start now, but this is so fucking hard.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 2, 2012)

can't help i'm afraid, but i'm _sure_ you won't fail


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 2, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> can't help i'm afraid, but i'm _sure_ you won't fail


 
I sincerely hope you're right!  Nearly three years of studying stuff in history, psychology and sociology in relation to children, suddenly being faced with (what to me feels like) complex philosophy and politics is no fun at all. Ta for the positive vibes though, bob!


----------



## toggle (Mar 2, 2012)

gah. wherever you go, there's always a bitch.

So I find out that the woman,  she's my age not a teenager, in my irish history class that is the only other one that speaks up regularly has been trying to get others in the class to declare loathing for me. her reasoning, it's disruptive that I'm drinking loads in class, this is cans of coke zero. and i do get through a litler or so every 3 hour lecture. I need to because of the diet i'm on. and apparently her other main reason was that she dosen't understand the questions I ask the lecturer. fairly certain she's thinking of herself as the queen bee and thinks i'm a threat to that. that and i was bigger than her when i statd the course last year, but now i've lost a shitload of weight, but seriously, who the fuck wants to gather a group of 20 year old cronies when they are nearly 40? but one of my freinds is on her other class and warned me what she is doing and not to trust them.

anyway, i've got to do a presnetation to the group on monday. it's going to be seriously hard not to single her out and ask if she's having trouble understanding anyhting and if she wants some extra help. i'm not going to, but the urge to call her out on being a bitch is particularly strong


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 2, 2012)

How childish 
I'm sure you are capable of judging whether your fluid intake is disruptive to the class, if not then fuck it. If she had a reasonable complaint then she would come to you or go to the lecturer and ask them to have a word. 
Be glad that you have friends who have a sense of loyalty and forget about it.

I drink water like a mofo during lessons because of medication I'm on and to be honest it's sometimes all that keeps me from nodding off as I'm perpetually exhausted and regularly off my face on painkillers. If anybody complained about that and i happened to take them seriously I would most likely tell them to grow up or to fuck off depending on my mood.


----------



## toggle (Mar 2, 2012)

yes, the urge to tell her to grow up or fuck off is there, but we have only 4 weeks of teaching left, then i never have th see the cow again.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe you could do a quiet burp in her ear?


----------



## toggle (Mar 2, 2012)

i could work up a particularly loud one.


----------



## toggle (Mar 2, 2012)

anyway.

i've got to do a source analysis on something related to the british abolition debate.

haven't actually picked a source yet, which dosen't help.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 2, 2012)

got essay result today - 72%


----------



## toggle (Mar 2, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Belushi (Mar 2, 2012)

Friday night and I'm doing homework 

Taking a quick break after writing up the last two weeks notes and doing the exercise we've been set. Then I have to write a couple of hundred words about an accident I have suffered. Which would be easy if it weren't that I have to write them in German


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 2, 2012)

toggle said:


> anyway.
> 
> i've got to do a source analysis on something related to the british abolition debate.
> 
> haven't actually picked a source yet, which dosen't help.


 I found this interesting and highly entertaining because of its lovely use of language http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=KasNAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA1&dq=inauthor:"James+Stephen"&output=html_text might be worth a look


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 2, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Friday night and I'm doing homework
> 
> Taking a quick break after writing up the last two weeks notes and doing the exercise we've been set. Then I have to write a couple of hundred words about an accident I have suffered. Which would be easy if it weren't that I have to write them in German


How do they say partially glazed door in German?

I'm eating chocolate tonight and little else as I've managed to finish an assignment I forgot I had on time and it reads pretty well.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 2, 2012)

> How do they say partially glazed door in German?


 
das Tur schnitt Mir! 



> I'm eating chocolate tonight and little else as I've managed to finish an assignment I forgot I had on time and it reads pretty well.


 
Sehr gut!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 2, 2012)

Belushi said:


> das Tur schnitt Mir!


LOL!!!1!1!




> Sehr gut!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 3, 2012)

Realizing I have a depressing dilemma. I'm taking the last 3 of the classes in my major that I need to graduate and thinking about how I almost just can't take this anymore. All the things I've sacrificed for school, like my personal life, my interests, my artwork, sometimes my personal hygiene, health, and eating habits lol, my finances, etc, etc. It's made me a bit of an insane troll tbh. (not like an internet troll but one who lives under a bridge)

At the same time, I really would love to keep studying and learning about this field which was brand new to me just 2 years ago. I was looking at master's programs last night  wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 3, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> wtf is wrong with me?


 
 learning is ace innit 

one thing i've realised is that i'm very self-motivated when it comes to *my* stuff, i know _how_ to learn and i'm good at it. but i don't always need that to be official learning that's marked and stuff, yunno? what college gives me is access to materials, equipment, libraries and _people_ who really know their stuff, as well as working in a community with other students/artists. so i could see a point coming when i still need access to those things to pursue what i want to do, but not wanting/needing the pressure of deadlines and submissions and all the rest.

what kind of masters would it be? research or taught? is it something you'd need to do straight from your current programme or could you maybe take some time in between to catch up on all that other stuff that makes life fun too?


----------



## toggle (Mar 3, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I found this interesting and highly entertaining because of its lovely use of language http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=KasNAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA1&dq=inauthor:"James Stephen"&output=html_text might be worth a look


 
definately.

i've had a quick look and it's fully transcribed, which means i can actually read the thing. most documsnts of that period are written using f instead of s and I have to transcribe them in order to read them.

it also seems to contain the majority of the obvious tactics used by the anti slavery campaigners.

i owe you one. i think you[ve just saved me a lot of faffing about.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 3, 2012)

woo thread win


----------



## toggle (Mar 3, 2012)

and i've just checked for who the author is.coudln't have been more involved in the campaigns.

this is absolutely perfect.


----------



## toggle (Mar 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> woo thread win


 

definate win.


----------



## toggle (Mar 3, 2012)

i'm about to grab my pack of post-its and start making notes.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 3, 2012)

toggle said:


> definately.
> 
> i've had a quick look and it's fully transcribed, which means i can actually read the thing. most documsnts of that period are written using f instead of s and I have to transcribe them in order to read them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a pretty awesome thing this Internet 
I could find a way to shoehorn it into my essay on abolition (in which I focused in the political motivation of the Whigs to widen their support among dissenting religious groups) but I really enjoyed reading it. I think the pamphleteering move was really engaging as well as politically influential.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 3, 2012)

Have FINALLY found an article that puts civ republicianism in a context I can actually comprehend without wanting to cry. 

Just the last half of the essay to research and plan and then I should be okay to write it.  Just hope I can pull 3k words out of my arse for this.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 3, 2012)

there's a good play on the radio in half an hour  *resolves to straighten up and fly right*


----------



## toggle (Mar 3, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty awesome thing this Internet
> I could find a way to shoehorn it into my essay on abolition (in which I focused in the political motivation of the Whigs to widen their support among dissenting religious groups) but I really enjoyed reading it. I think the pamphleteering move was really engaging as well as politically influential.


 
it's also interesting in the sence of the developing of the ideas of political campaigning.

there also seems to be more than a few suggestions of the encouragement towards involvement in campaigning as a distraction from demands for constitutional change. i think that's next week.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> there's a good play on the radio in half an hour  *resolves to straighten up and fly right*


 
turns out this was both gripping and traumatic  i couldn't get out the bath til it finished 

*checks over shoulder* my tutors aren't looking, right? 
*settles back into bed*


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> learning is ace innit
> 
> one thing i've realised is that i'm very self-motivated when it comes to *my* stuff, i know _how_ to learn and i'm good at it. but i don't always need that to be official learning that's marked and stuff, yunno? what college gives me is access to materials, equipment, libraries and _people_ who really know their stuff, as well as working in a community with other students/artists. so i could see a point coming when i still need access to those things to pursue what i want to do, but not wanting/needing the pressure of deadlines and submissions and all the rest.
> 
> what kind of masters would it be? research or taught? is it something you'd need to do straight from your current programme or could you maybe take some time in between to catch up on all that other stuff that makes life fun too?


 
you do seem pretty self-motivated.  I wish I were more so. but I do know what you mean...I want to have access to all this information but also have my freedom back.
Actually, there is a way to do this, I just don't think it makes sense for me though. In the US you can "audit" a class for a very reduced rate, which means you do the work (although there seems to be a lot more leniency for these students) but not for credit. I don't really want to do this though, as I think working towards a master's would be the way to go in my field. 
I couldn't afford to take one class at a time for credit, as you can't get financial aid for less than 2 classes at a time. And if I were working full time and trying to have a life again I would be back where I am now, a stressed-out mess. 
As far as what I would like to study, this is what I've been thinking. I have been studying arts admin/management, which is not as dull as it sounds. I initially thought this would be a good way for me to get a job at a community art center like the one I intern at, or a museum, etc. I have always had a dream of opening an art co-op or something like that. 
Lately though, I've been really inspired by my recent classes in which we're learning about all these examples of economically or culturally deprived cities, towns, and rural areas across the US who've been transformed by community-led revitalization projects involving the arts. This is something I would love to be part of, but it would take more study on my part..in the same field but more tailored towards that goal. 
I guess the smartest thing for me to do would be to work for a couple of years. I want to try to expand my art teaching business, which will still give me enough time to work or intern at arts centers etc and get more experience. Then in a few years I can think about going back to school. 
Sigh. Deep breath.  

so, how's it going for you?


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 5, 2012)

Anybody else late night beavering away in both blind panic and resignation to failure?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2012)

no, i'm just going to bed


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> I guess the smartest thing for me to do would be to work for a couple of years. I want to try to expand my art teaching business, which will still give me enough time to work or intern at arts centers etc and get more experience. Then in a few years I can think about going back to school.
> Sigh. Deep breath.


 
sounds like a plan 

i'm well panicky atm cos of my looming deadline. i am working pretty solidly and i'm trying to be organised and stuff, so i think/hope i have time to get my final piece as i want it. getting all my paperwork/samples etc. into some kind of order in time might be a stretch though  have sacked off college totally for the rest of the week: all my work/materials/equipment's here anyway.

but more to the point i'm beginning to understand what *i* want to get out of this degree. so long as i can find a way to do that, and i don't get kicked off the course, then i'm happy


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey has anyone here accessed newspaper archives before? The only place I know that has archives is at the British Library, but as I'm not in London and can't really afford to travel down I was hoping there were other means to finding them. The Guardian have it all online which is good but I'm stuck for any other national daily's.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 7, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Hey has anyone here accessed newspaper archives before? The only place I know that has archives is at the British Library, but as I'm not in London and can't really afford to travel down I was hoping there were other means to finding them. The Guardian have it all online which is good but I'm stuck for any other national daily's.


Try asking at the central branch of your local library?  Some colleges and universities might also keep archives of what you're after.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 8, 2012)

for fucking fucks sake they've fucking done it again. told us the deadline for something is after easter, and now changed it 5 days before our MAIN deadline for the term to the day following the main deadline.

like fuck am i doing it


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 8, 2012)

i appear to be failing to cultivate the necessary zen to word this email to my fuckwit tutor


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a 1500 essay to be in on Wednesday.  I haven't decided which of the two to do yet even.   I've hardly done anything since turning in my last assignment a month ago. I've been in a bit of a depressed slump since then.  This essay is 50% longer than previous and more involved. At this point the last time I was doing an essay I was no more advanced but had less to do and still barely managed to get it in.  Although I've picked my general mood up a bit since then I'm still pissing about instead of buckling down.     Argh.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 9, 2012)

aw quimmy hope you manage to break your block today 

this is what i just sent to my tutor 

dear...
I have only just learned that the presentation schedule for the journal review has been changed from after Easter as we were told at the lecture on Feb 22nd to next week. I'm very sorry but I won't be able to complete the presentation by this date. I have been managing my workload for our Material Art module to meet the deadline on the 13th and to meet another deadline the following day doesn't give me the required time.
Please can you let me know how I should proceed with this? Obviously I wish to complete all the required work for the module but it is impossible to manage my workload effectively without any formal notice of deadline changes.
regards...


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 9, 2012)

That sounds good, bob.   It's out of order of them to make a change like that at such short notice.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah bob looks good. I can't believe they're so flaky on their deadlines! Really poor form.

quim - don't think of how much you need to do. Just think about that one little thing you can do now. Pick which question to do? Do a library/database search with keywords? Don't worry about the rest. 50% sounds like a lot more but 500 words is only a few paragraphs at most. You'll get there!


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 9, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I have a 1500 essay to be in on Wednesday. I haven't decided which of the two to do yet even. I've hardly done anything since turning in my last assignment a month ago. I've been in a bit of a depressed slump since then. This essay is 50% longer than previous and more involved. At this point the last time I was doing an essay I was no more advanced but had less to do and still barely managed to get it in. Although I've picked my general mood up a bit since then I'm still pissing about instead of buckling down.  Argh.


 
((quimcunx))
I can really empathise with this (especially the pissing about instead of buckling down )
Good luck with it.

I haven't done anything since I got my last TMA score (which wasn't very good )

I've just got the 4,000 word EMA to do and this module will be finished but I'm finding it really hard to get started on it, even though I know that I'll feel such a sense of relief when it's out of the way.
I'm trying to make myself do a _little_ bit every day.
Today I have set myself the task of doing an i-tutorial on legal research, which is why I turned the laptop on, which is why I'm now pissing about on here


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 9, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm trying to make myself do a _little_ bit every day.


 
i've been doing this as much as i can lately and it's surprising how much you get done without really realising it


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 9, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> ((quimcunx))
> I can really empathise with this (especially the pissing about instead of buckling down )
> Good luck with it.
> 
> ...


 
They shouldn't put things on the internet!    There are too many other things here.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 9, 2012)

got a pissy reply from my tutor asking if i'd missed all her classes   

_knowing_ what a fucking shambles she is we specifically asked her - repeatedly - for a schedule when she dropped the essay on us a couple of weeks back. i've been working to what she told us then. 

fuck her, i'm happy to take it to the head of department.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 9, 2012)

i've handed it over to the disability people. i can't deal with it.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 9, 2012)

toggle said:


> it's also interesting in the sence of the developing of the ideas of political campaigning.
> 
> there also seems to be more than a few suggestions of the encouragement towards involvement in campaigning as a distraction from demands for constitutional change. i think that's next week.


I am frantically finishing off a philosophy essay and I stumbled upon this thing I bookmarked beause it gives a lot of religious background regarding slavery. This man's work is really interesting, I thought I'd stick it up in case it might be interesting to you  http://www.scribd.com/mobile/documents/35297945/download?commit=Download+Now&secret_password=

*dashes off to do her own work*


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 9, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Hey has anyone here accessed newspaper archives before? The only place I know that has archives is at the British Library, but as I'm not in London and can't really afford to travel down I was hoping there were other means to finding them. The Guardian have it all online which is good but I'm stuck for any other national daily's.


 
What period/region are you looking for?  If it's regional papers, try your local studies library, which should have them on micofilm.  Also, the BL is putting an increasing amount of stuff online.  It'd be worth having a poke round on their site to see what you can find.  I've not looked for a while, but the other year I found a load of useful bits of nineteenth-century Yorkshire newspapers, which saved me having to spend hours in front of the microfilm machine in Hull local studies centre...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2012)

ufff, so far today I've read 206 letters and editorials from The Times in 1972. Tis getting old now.

Not even that crucial to my thesis


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 9, 2012)

Phew. Got it in in time.
I'm feeling like death because of a virus, so I'm going to do nothing but drink tea, relax and read this evening


----------



## toggle (Mar 9, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I am frantically finishing off a philosophy essay and I stumbled upon this thing I bookmarked beause it gives a lot of religious background regarding slavery. This man's work is really interesting, I thought I'd stick it up in case it might be interesting to you  http://www.scribd.com/mobile/documents/35297945/download?commit=Download Now&secret_password=
> 
> *dashes off to do her own work*


 

yes. now i have time to reply properly, yes it does.


and on a good note, i got a 67% in my irish history essay. which is excellent, cause the tutor almost never gives anyhting higher


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice one, well done.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 9, 2012)

What area of Irish history was it on toggle? I think I've got one about the famine coming up.


----------



## toggle (Mar 9, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> What area of Irish history was it on toggle? I think I've got one about the famine coming up.


 

much later. this was about the changes in Sinn Fein in the 1980s. never did as far back as the famine.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 9, 2012)

Ooh, interesting. Well done.
I'm really interested in the famine and I think it's an important aspect of nationalism; when I was growing up it was still very much a political as well as historical event. Those bloody English, starving our babies and suchlike. So yeah, I'm looking forward to this topic, might even do some reading in advance which is a rarity...


----------



## toggle (Mar 9, 2012)

i think it is.my course started with the land reform acts and the gaelic revival but we also looked at how influential the past was on those starting events. what i have covered is very painful reading though.

it is also very strongly related to some of the fervent nationlaism from some of the diaspora groups accordin to some og the discussions we had.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2012)

got 68 for my essay. which is a bit shit.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 10, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> What period/region are you looking for? If it's regional papers, try your local studies library, which should have them on micofilm. Also, the BL is putting an increasing amount of stuff online. It'd be worth having a poke round on their site to see what you can find. I've not looked for a while, but the other year I found a load of useful bits of nineteenth-century Yorkshire newspapers, which saved me having to spend hours in front of the microfilm machine in Hull local studies centre...


 
Will have to go down to the British Lib at some point in the next few weeks. I've been trying to get hold of old copies of the Caribbean Times and some old music mags and zines.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 10, 2012)

Started well this morning, then slowed then went out for lunch then got on badly at library, then came home and nothing appears to have happened except a cake being eaten and a nap.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 10, 2012)

steady progress quimmy, s'what it's all about 

looking back over the day: you got *something* done


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 10, 2012)

steady progress would have been fine a week ago.  Franticly scribbled genius is what I need now.  closing this is what I need. 

bye.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> got 68 for my essay. which is a bit shit.


 
Not it is not.  It is totally shit.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> steady progress would have been fine a week ago. Franticly scribbled genius is what I need now. closing this is what I need.
> 
> bye.


 
ah right, ramming speed


----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 11, 2012)

umm... my dissertation is due in on monday and i'm 500 words short of the word count and my brain has turned to mush... should I be worried?

or will I be fine if I turn it in as is?


----------



## toggle (Mar 11, 2012)

what percentage is that of your total?


----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 11, 2012)

about 6%


----------



## toggle (Mar 11, 2012)

ok, so yu have a word count of 10k? don't most places ignore word count deficiency when you're within 5%?


----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 11, 2012)

the word count is 8k, i'm at 7.527k


----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 11, 2012)

and I can't seem to access a journal article I found that might help. according to the publishers, it exists... but according to the journal of social psychology... no dice.


----------



## toggle (Mar 11, 2012)

ouch.

if it shows up, check google scholar for access options, or for who is citing it.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 11, 2012)

funky_sessions said:


> umm... my dissertation is due in on monday and i'm 500 words short of the word count and my brain has turned to mush... should I be worried?
> 
> or will I be fine if I turn it in as is?


 
My uni allows a 10% leeway, should be fine.


----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 11, 2012)

well, I managed to find another 200 words, so i'm only 300 short of the count overall. it's finally finished!! it feels good to know it's done!


----------



## toggle (Mar 11, 2012)

well done.

i just emailed my tutor with 500 or so words of my dissertation.

i've given a short explanation of what the home rule debate in 1885 was and how irish cultural revivalism differed from the cornish


----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 11, 2012)

that's cool, I know nothing about history, but one of my Housemates is studying it. i'll tell her what you're writing about and see what she knows


----------



## toggle (Mar 11, 2012)

i'm all very cornwall focussed with this, so it's unlikely she will know much about the specifics.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 11, 2012)

Have done 2/3 of my intro. I'm relatively pleased with it as far as it goes. Unfortunately my essay plan for the main body reads as follows:

MAIN BODY
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


e2a:  having typed it up it is not 2/3 but  more like 1/4.  *weeps*


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 11, 2012)

I think I must be very succinct.  I struggle to have enough words. 

Or I just can't think of anything to write.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 11, 2012)

(((quimmy))) keep on going missus


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 11, 2012)

Only 1125 words to go before I can finish for the day!   

Not going to happen.   Best stock up on coffee for Tuesday night.


----------



## toggle (Mar 11, 2012)

I've got my post its up on the wall of some of my main issues that i need to cover in my introduction and first sections.

i also found one of thr websites i needed to reference.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm spending Sunday afternoon tidying up some lecture notes I've just finished drafting, and doing a powerpoint to go with them. Two problems:
a) It's dull as fuck
b) I just took a big mouthful of tea, and then immediately sneezed. A pile of photocopying I did on Friday, which was sitting on the desk in front of me, will now need to be done again.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 11, 2012)

921 words!  goddammit this might just be doable.     (famous last words?)  Only 600 to go.  I might not need time off work to finish.... 





toggle said:


> I've got my post its up on the wall of some of my main issues that i need to cover in my introduction and first sections.
> 
> i also found one of thr websites i needed to reference.


 
Post it notes!  I may try to remember that for next time. 

Never mind, roady.


----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 11, 2012)

fuck yeah! my dissertation is printed, bound and ready to hand in. I can't stop smiling 
tonight is going to be muchos drinking and celebration.

roadkill - b. - that's real unfortunate


----------



## toggle (Mar 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> 921 words! goddammit this might just be doable.  (famous last words?) Only 600 to go. I might not need time off work to finish....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

that's a recomendation i got to get past that i can't make notes in the usual way.

i get an idea, go talk to bakunin to make sure that i'm making some sort of sence, then the idea goes up in a series of post its that i can then shiftt about to start to structure. but once i've got about 3/4 of the first draft done, then it all sort of falls into plave


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 11, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> Not it is not.  It is totally shit.


The prohibition on you and PM interacting is still running. 24h ban to make the point, pointless as it may be.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 12, 2012)

my tutor wants 1000 words today. Totally arbitrary deadline for nothing. How dare he make me work when my grade does not depend on it! 464 words so far. By today I assume he means before midnight.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 12, 2012)

cunt  (tutor not you obvs )


----------



## smmudge (Mar 12, 2012)

He did it in a right roundabout sneaky way too, asking me what he could have by when. 1000 words by the 12th I said, so technically it's my fault!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm on the warpath when it comes to flaky tutors right now


----------



## toggle (Mar 12, 2012)

i need another wall. i've got dissertation on one, household stuff on another, but i need one for my anti pavery and i don't have a convenient and accessible wall


----------



## smmudge (Mar 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i'm on the warpath when it comes to flaky tutors right now


 
sock it to em bob! They may be an 'authority' but they're also supposed to be providing you with a service!
My tutor's alright really.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah he got my 1000 words! 1000 of my very finest words.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh it seems he is a cunt after all. First he tries to counter my argument with a load of strawmen (fine, I can be more precise). Then he tells me I'm putting concluding matter before evidence. No, I'm making a claim, then I'm backing it up. Isn't that how you write essays?  I feel like I've forgotten how to write essays arrgh and this is the cunt that gave me 80. BUT I HAVEN'T CHANGED ANYTHING.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sure my instructions for this one included stating your position in the intro. 

I've done some editing but not written so much as one word of conclusion....


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a great idea. First week of my final year and I shall give up smoking. It's taken 3 weeks for me to be able to concentrate but I'm there now.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 13, 2012)

second week of my first year here mini and im thinking of taking it up


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 13, 2012)

ice-is-forming said:


> second week of my first year here mini and im thinking of taking it up


Oh love!
You'll be right darl.
What are studying?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 13, 2012)

behavioural psychology


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 13, 2012)

126 words is too short a conclusion for a 1500 essay isn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> 126 words is too short a conclusion for a 1500 essay isn't it?


a little bit, add another 50-75 words and you're away.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> 126 words is too short a conclusion for a 1500 essay isn't it?


 
I've always been told that a conclusion should be 5% to 7.5% of the whole essay, the less the better. And never longer than your intro. So no.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I've always been told that a conclusion should be 5% to 7.5% of the whole essay, the less the better. And never longer than your intro. So no.


and how has this advice served you?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 13, 2012)

Been alright ta mate. I'm just passing on what I've been told by every lecturer I've had at uni, and all the course guides. If you're limited with the word count the less spent on the conclusion the better imho. Each institution may very well be different.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 13, 2012)

It's definitely not longer than my intro which is probably too long with too much background.  But fuck it.  It seems like I have gone about answering the question all a bit wrong anyway but I have no time to fix.  

I shall attempt to add 50-75 words which will still keep me within the 10% word allowance.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> 126 words is too short a conclusion for a 1500 essay isn't it?


 
All your conclusion needs to do is say what you've done. If you can do that in 126 words, 126 words is fine  If you need more words, maybe say a little about what other research could look at/focus on, maybe touched on in the essay?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 13, 2012)

''In conclusion I have failed to answer the question as set and even the question I did answer was rather inadequately argued. Further research into assignment guides could be conducted in future in order to improve performance.'' 

Pah!  What sort of loser needs as many as 126 words.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> ''In conclusion I have failed to answer the question as set and even the question I did answer was rather inadequately argued. Further research into assignment guides could be conducted in future in order to improve performance.''
> 
> Pah! What sort of loser needs as many as 126 words.


is that your usual conclusion?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 13, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> is that your usual conclusion?


 
They are a variation on this theme, yes.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> ''In conclusion I have failed to answer the question as set and even the question I did answer was rather inadequately argued. Further research into assignment guides could be conducted in future in order to improve performance.''
> 
> Pah! What sort of loser needs as many as 126 words.


 
lol
go on I dare you


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 13, 2012)

smmudge said:


> lol
> go on I dare you


 
Well it would save her the bother of having to write it and that has to be worth a couple of percentage points.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 13, 2012)

It's ok to note the shortcomings in your own argument. Say it's because certain aspects lie outside of the 'scope' of your essay.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2012)

''In conclusion it would appear that the answer to the question ended up lying lonely and neglected in a gutter somewhere outside the scope of my essay''


----------



## smmudge (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sorry quimmy I've exhausted my essay writing advice 
In these situations there's only one thing to do: hand it in and hope for the best.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2012)

It'll be fine. Or at least it will be forgotten about. I'm not going to fail or anything on the strength of it.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 14, 2012)

that's the attitude i'm learning to cultivate quimmy: this year none of it matters unless they can kick me off the course on the strength of it. and i have the disability people breathing down their necks so i reckon the chances of that happening are slim


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 14, 2012)

ice-is-forming said:


> behavioural psychology


Good Grief!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2012)

subfuckingmitted. 



wayward bob said:


> that's the attitude i'm learning to cultivate quimmy: this year none of it matters unless they can kick me off the course on the strength of it. and i have the disability people breathing down their necks so i reckon the chances of that happening are slim


 
It's probably fine.  But they give us things to help us and maybe it would be helpful to myself to use them,  yuhknow.  It would make easier and better.   Easier _and_ better.  

I did too much on background irrelevancies and not enough quality argument but it's about learning blah blah.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> subfuckingmitted.


 
massive   drunk yet?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm at work, wb!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 14, 2012)

So I have to comment on and mark other peoples work this week. Seems kind of weird but I meh.

Anyway we have to comment and mark discussions posted on the internet. One of the people I'm marking wrote a post that had me very suspicious. Basically the language used was very advanced. I certainly didn't understand much of it without referring to a dictionary. Anyway I googled a sentence directly cut and paste from the post and low and behold, google finds the exact same sentence. This person has supplied the reference at the end of the post but has not acknowledged it within the post by adding "" or made any attempt to change it and make it her own.

Should I be mean or just ignore it?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2012)

''this would have been better if you'd copied something you understood''.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> ''this would have been better if you'd copied something you understood''.


haha, I'll use that one (and of course credit you).


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 15, 2012)

miniGMgoit said:


> So I have to comment on and mark other peoples work this week. Seems kind of weird but I meh.
> 
> Anyway we have to comment and mark discussions posted on the internet. One of the people I'm marking wrote a post that had me very suspicious. Basically the language used was very advanced. I certainly didn't understand much of it without referring to a dictionary. Anyway I googled a sentence directly cut and paste from the post and low and behold, google finds the exact same sentence. This person has supplied the reference at the end of the post but has not acknowledged it within the post by adding "" or made any attempt to change it and make it her own.
> 
> Should I be mean or just ignore it?


 
Peer review seems to be getting more and more popular.
I haven't done any yet, but the module I'm considering doing next uses it.
I can't say I'm very comfortable with it tbh


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Peer review seems to be getting more and more popular.
> I haven't done any yet, but the module I'm considering doing next uses it.
> I can't say I'm very comfortable with it tbh


 
Get some practice in by evaluating a few posts on urban!


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Get some practice in by evaluating a few posts on urban!


 
This is a good post, it gives some helpful advice whilst at the same time being quite humourous (note use of smiley)


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> This is a good post, it gives some helpful advice whilst at the same time being quite humourous (note use of smiley)


 
A good start. Shows promise.

Now move onto  bunfight on the ''the go on rape her'' thread.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 15, 2012)

you lot might enjoy this: my fuckwit tutor has changed the deadlines on us _again_ 

stupid fucking bint now reckons we have to have our essays in by 11:30 tomorrow, rather than 5pm as she'd told us. how did she communicate that? via the noticeboard in college  obvs most of us haven't even been in college for the past fortnight 

like. fuck.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 15, 2012)

mr b has made me giggle like fuck talking about me getting my "legal team" onto her boss  i'm quite enjoying having staff tbh


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 16, 2012)

On her note write ''0/10 for communication.  Must try harder''


----------



## Greebo (Mar 16, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> On her note write ''0/10 for communication. Must try harder''


*Like* times a million - IMHO if that tutor can't communicate effectively, she shouldn't be teaching.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 16, 2012)

What a ridiculous tutor, they shouldn't be allowed to do that shit.  Who's her senior?  I'd send a strongly worded e-mail of rage.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 16, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> mr b has made me giggle like fuck talking about me getting my "legal team" onto her boss  i'm quite enjoying having staff tbh


No need to be  about it, you've been allocated those people (your support team) so that you've got enough time and energy left to do what only you can do ie. using your creative streak.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 16, 2012)

aaaand i'm done  

had a presentation with the tutor i have a massive crush on  turns out she knows the album _really_ well - she started on a 6 year relationship on the strength of it  i _think_ this is a good thing as she should get a lot of the less obvious references 

as for fuckwit tutor i think her messing us about yet again was a good thing. some of the girls are talking about making a formal complaint and i'm totally with them. it turns out i was the only person to pull her up on the previous change and she turned the blame onto me for not being in her lectures (even though i have a pass for the attendance requirement that says i don't always need to). but her doing it *again* shows it isn't a one-off, and it's not just me that's sick of it.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 16, 2012)

Quite right.  It's not on to limit your communication to a noticeboard.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 16, 2012)

not exactly 'essay writing' (well, not at all ), but currently lesson planning, material preparing, writing student progress reports blahblahblah. On a Friday night   Have PGCE lesson observation on Tuesday & have to email all the above to my tutor by Sunday night. But have zero free time after tonight and just a few free hours Sunday evening. Having a boyfriend is obviously very nice, but it doesn't half make meeting deadlines tricky. Especially for someone who procrastinates as much as me.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm already 8 days late for an essay (arranged, though) and I have until either Monday or a week on Monday depending if I read my tutor's email right to finish it. It involves reading Wuthering Heights. Wuthering Shites more like.

I can't get motivated


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 16, 2012)

I tried reading that once many years ago. I got about 4 pages in. ''I'm on a moor! I'm in a cupboard!''


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 16, 2012)

Aye. I loathe every fucker in it. And the writer. And the person who decided I should read it. It says nothing to me about my life. Horrid, overly-verbose rubbish. I've got 1500 words to do on how it relates to home. I have one point to make.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 16, 2012)

watch the movie?


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 16, 2012)

There are far worse stories than Wuthering heights. Try mill on the bloody floss. Urgh. GCSE torture


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2012)

mill on the floss is _great_  can you just do it all from the song si?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 19, 2012)

ha! try reading some of the self-important academic studies I've had to (pretend to) read over the past few years, the ones that just go on and on and on, never getting to the point and managing to say the same thing in an overly vague way, only slightly differently about 5 gazillion times. They make reading the phone book seem interesting in comparison.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 19, 2012)

I do feel rather sorry for our tutors having to read all our ill-formed tosh every month.


----------



## toggle (Mar 19, 2012)

british intentions at the congress of vienna. can we say self congratulatory bullshit? cause i'm drowning in it.

good intentions my arse, never did anyhting without half an eye on the gain.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 20, 2012)

I have just spent a wonderful term discussing the work and influences of the 12th century monastic historians with my ma tutor, and developing a specialism that makes even other medievalists glaze over after 30 seconds.
Now for the essay....


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

Who knew Applied Behavior Analysis was so dull to critque.  Who really cares to what extent it meets (or fails to meet) the strengths and challenges of somebody with an ASD.

I most certainly don't care. If only my tutor didn't care, either.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 21, 2012)

20 Days, one long assignment. Really only got a week to do it in.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow my essay on authorial intention and its role in literary interpretation seems positively riveting in comparison 
Shame I'm having motivation problems. It's not due in until May but I'd rather be doing something than sitting around doing nothing (though I'll happily do that after).


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 22, 2012)

This essay is a joke.  It's almost impossible to find peer reviewed sources that critique ABA properly; all the articles are all ISN'T IT WONDERFUL, but in our lecture our tutor said she hates it as a method, so I know if I don't include some decent 'but it's shit' stuff she won't be happy.

I hope she's happy with non peer reviewed stuff. She'll just have to be, frankly.


----------



## toggle (Mar 22, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> This essay is a joke. It's almost impossible to find peer reviewed sources that critique ABA properly; all the articles are all ISN'T IT WONDERFUL, but in our lecture our tutor said she hates it as a method, so I know if I don't include some decent 'but it's shit' stuff she won't be happy.
> 
> I hope she's happy with non peer reviewed stuff. She'll just have to be, frankly.


 
isn't that where you message her and ask whether she has any souces?


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 22, 2012)

toggle said:


> isn't that where you message her and ask whether she has any souces?


 
Given it's due it tonight at midnight, I think it's a bit late now.   There is some stuff in the articles I have which I can at least put down as negatives, if not out and out 'controversies' so to speak, which should be enough.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 22, 2012)

Are the studies on the wiki page no good to you?  This:

Spreckley, M.; Boyd, R. (2009). "Efficacy of applied behavioral intervention in preschool children with autism for improving cognitive, language, and adaptive behavior: a systematic review and meta-analysis". _J Pediatr_ *154* (3): 338–44.doi:10.1016/j.jpeds.2008.09.012. PMID 18950798.


Why does your tutor hate it?


----------



## toggle (Mar 22, 2012)

one week now for 2 essays.

quite a few options, but i think i'm going for:


To what extent were Catholics feared because of their religion or their potential disloyalty?

and

Who was disappointed with the Good Friday (Belfast) Agreement? Why?


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 23, 2012)

Final push now to get my end of module assignment done.  I haven't actually started it yet 
I've got today and Monday to try and get most of it done and then about a week to finalise it.
4000 words in total, 500 of them for the research diary.

If anyone could point me in the direction of my lost motivation I'd be really grateful


----------



## toggle (Mar 23, 2012)

i stole it.

I wrote half my second essay lasy night. All I need to do is add the DUP and people wot didn't like prisioner releases into it and I'm done.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 23, 2012)

*sticks head around door*
*breathes sigh of relief it's not my turn*
*scarpers*

good luck essay crew, feel free to call me a cunt as per dragging tradition


----------



## toggle (Mar 23, 2012)

i'm also trying to decide whether an essay on bloody sunday would be easier.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 23, 2012)

toggle said:


> i stole it.
> 
> .


----------



## toggle (Mar 23, 2012)

got to love that all the sources I could need for this are online. I shall be reading aboujt paisley having another rant on the train.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 23, 2012)

not an essay woe, but I gave my first ever seminar yesterday. Feels great!


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

Handed in my final essay for the year this morning  Last couple of weeks have been stressful but that's me off until exams now.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 24, 2012)

I managed to get somewhere yesterday, feel like I understand the question and I know what's being asked of me.
Essay plan done and research strategy formulated, now I've just got to write the bloody thing.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 24, 2012)

toggle said:


> one week now for 2 essays.
> 
> quite a few options, but i think i'm going for:
> 
> ...


i assume from the second essay that you are doing an irish history course. 
 if, not my essay on the gunpowder plot was well received.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 24, 2012)

500 words in and still wittering on in introduction. desperately trying to get to the meat of my essay before I run out of words.


----------



## toggle (Mar 24, 2012)

yes, i'm looking at post partition ireland.

and i've changed my mind on the first essay, cause i discovered a few more sources online that work better. so i'm going to explain about why the british army were deployed to NI and what ahppened next. i've already done about half the first draft of it and all the first draft of the second. I'm britfly covering the groups that opposed the treaty, then going on to the idea that no one liked it.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 27, 2012)

Officially started writing my penultimate essay. Just want to get it over and done with. This will not be my best work.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 27, 2012)

Trying to write a conclusion to a 15,000-word piece I've been working on for a while. I've never enjoyed this bit, even if it should feel like the last lap of the race. Drawing everything together into a couple of short, elegant paragraphs is not something I've ever felt I'm good at.  More tea required before I plough on...


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 27, 2012)

No idea if I'll have time to do my assignment that's due in three weeks, as my mum's 'big' cancer appointment is tomorrow - and my tutor said it was such a long time between this one and the last one that they were unlikely to grant extensions...never mind that I've been made homeless-ish again as well as all the stuff wrt my mum being ill again so I'm studying from someone's living room floor. 

That said I seem better at the maths than I thought I would be.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 27, 2012)

Unlikely isn't the same as won't.  your circumstances warrant it if you need it. 

I'm still behind with my coursework as per usual but had a lovely day out in the sun today and also managed nearly a week's worth of studying.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm still slogging away at my final assignment.  I really wanted to get it done by the end of tomorrow so I could do something other than bloody studying on my day off on Friday.  At the moment this seems very unlikely


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 28, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> No idea if I'll have time to do my assignment that's due in three weeks, as my mum's 'big' cancer appointment is tomorrow - and my tutor said it was such a long time between this one and the last one that they were unlikely to grant extensions...never mind that I've been made homeless-ish again as well as all the stuff wrt my mum being ill again so I'm studying from someone's living room floor.
> 
> That said I seem better at the maths than I thought I would be.


 
It's still worth requesting an extension though.  Good luck.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 28, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> It's still worth requesting an extension though. Good luck.


I'm waiting to see how this appointment today goes, as I may well have a big fat letter with terrible things on it to back me up.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm sure you'd get an extension stuff_it - you'd be asking for one because of extenuating circumstances, not because you mismanaged your time between the last assignment and this one.

I'm here to say how well I'm doing with my essay, but if I was doing well I'd probably be writing it right now instead of arsing about on here


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 28, 2012)

I got my mark for the essay where I didn't feel I actually answered the question.   72% which is better than I feared.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 28, 2012)

well done quimmy 

I finished my essay! The last analytical philosophy essay I will EVER write because I'm never ever ever doing analytical philosophy again, EVER.

It's not due in til 6 weeks time either


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 29, 2012)

swot


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 29, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> swot


 
She'll probably send it off with an apple too.... 

well done on your promptness, smmudge.  I envy you your diligence.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm starting to panic a bit about getting my final assignment finished on time.
I was planning on doing loads of it at work this week, but predictably work has gone mental and I haven't had time to look at it.

I tried to do some when I got in from work last night, but the boy decided to dive off the trampoline (he burst through the safety net ) so I had to spend time sorting him out (not that I minded of course), he's fine but it really shook him up.

Tonight will be taken up with getting tea ready, taking him to his swimming lesson and the helping him to decorate an easter themed cake to take into school tomorrow 

I should have all day tomorrow to work on it so I'm hoping that I break the back of it and feel happier about it all.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 29, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> swot





quimcunx said:


> She'll probably send it off with an apple too....
> 
> well done on your promptness, smmudge. I envy you your diligence.


 
Well it's a bit rubbish so I might slip a tenner in for bribery purposes.

I've only got one more essay left to do then I've finished my degree, so no point waiting around doing fuck all til nearer the deadline is the way I see it!


----------



## smmudge (Mar 29, 2012)

Boatie - do they give extensions easy where you're studying? Maybe ask for one as a just in case? Hope you find time to get it done though, it's a bitch having all your precious spare time taken up with studying when the weather's so nice out


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 29, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> 500 words in and still wittering on in introduction. desperately trying to get to the meat of my essay before I run out of words.


 
Better technique is to write the whole essay as long as it needs to be, then cut it back. Then you can adjust the balance of importance of the various elements better.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 29, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Boatie - do they give extensions easy where you're studying? Maybe ask for one as a just in case? Hope you find time to get it done though, it's a bitch having all your precious spare time taken up with studying when the weather's so nice out


 
No, this is the final 'examinable component' assignment so no extensions are given.
I've got until next Wednesday so I should be able to do it.

I stuffed up on one of the assignments and only scored 60% so I can only get a grade 3 pass no matter how well I do on this one.  In theory this should make things easier and take the pressure off, but I still want it to be perfect.

Well done on getting to the end of your degree - it must be a wonderful feeling


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 29, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Better technique is to write the whole essay as long as it needs to be, then cut it back. Then you can adjust the balance of importance of the various elements better.


That's what I am doing, 1200 words in, and still on the introduction.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 29, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Well done on getting to the end of your degree - it must be a wonderful feeling


 
It's more like a what-the-fuck-do-I-do-now feeling


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 1, 2012)

TBF I still have 19 days to finish it. Just starting the first question today. (((Jungle)))(((Neighbours)))


----------



## toggle (Apr 1, 2012)

33 days till dissertation due. but i have 16 to produce a good draft of most of it, and i'll need one of those days to organise prining and binding. Unless i want to sepnd a day arsing about in plymouth, that is going to be 25 quid or so in staples.

I went looking for the source that I couldn't find last night and it finally turned up.but what also turned up was somehting that goes completely against the prevailing acedemic opinion. this is going to get interesting


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 1, 2012)

toggle said:


> 33 days till dissertation due. but i have 16 to produce a good draft of most of it, and i'll need one of those days to organise prining and binding. Unless i want to sepnd a day arsing about in plymouth, that is going to be 25 quid or so in staples.
> 
> I went looking for the source that I couldn't find last night and it finally turned up.but what also turned up was somehting that goes completely against the prevailing acedemic opinion. this is going to get interesting


They bend you over and shaft you at staples innit. Bastards. I had to get something bound last year and I was shocked at the price.


----------



## toggle (Apr 1, 2012)

there's one print shop in truro, i'm sending bakunin up to go get a quote for me tomorrow and see what sort of time staples take to do stuff, i'd assume they do it as you wait, but i'm not loosing my grades just to find out. but paying staples will work out as less trauma than fucking about trying to get something done at short notice in plymouth.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 1, 2012)

I've got to hand my dissertation proposal in next week, however I've been trying to meet with my supervisor to discuss it for the last month. He's now fucked off on holiday for 2 weeks 

That's going to be a late submission with the mitigating circumstances being me having a shit tutor


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 2, 2012)

and can I just add the other side of your essays is a tutor still up giving feedback for students due to submit work ?

/polishes  martyred halo and fucks off this thread(to bed)


----------



## Mapped (Apr 2, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> and can I just add the other side of your essays is a tutor still up giving feedback for students due to submit work ?
> 
> /polishes martyred halo and fucks off this thread(to bed)


 
Wish I had you. mine was supposed to get the grading/feedback to us all on Friday. Everyone else seems to have recieved theres, but it looks as though he hasn't touched mine  This Msc is costing me over 7k and I'm getting a bit pissed off


----------



## toggle (Apr 2, 2012)

31 days till dissertation due.

second draft of 1670 words.about half the increace is cut straight from the first draft. but it's in place and i've added some context and more analysis.

second draft for me is that it is in english not gibberish and about halfway referenced. about half the sentences need some rewriting to make them clearer and i need to finish referencing. but that is what i tend to do at the end. I'm aiming to be at the final rewrite stage in about 10-12 days. I've asked for a meeting with my supervisor and with the lady that gives me language advice on the 17th.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 2, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Wish I had you. mine was supposed to get the grading/feedback to us all on Friday. Everyone else seems to have recieved theres, but it looks as though he hasn't touched mine  This Msc is costing me over 7k and I'm getting a bit pissed off


Polite email giving a nudge?  tutors can overlook or forget work i know ido.....not too often though


----------



## toggle (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm wondering now if it might be a good idea to do some editing on the 2 sections that i've completed now, and email it for some advice. i can then check whether i've used the correct format for some of my referencing.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 2, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Polite email giving a nudge? tutors can overlook or forget work i know ido.....not too often though


 
He's fucked off to Italy until 10th. Meanwhile I have no grade/feedback and have had no useful discussion regarding my dissertation proposal, which is due in on Thursday, I was trying to arrange a meeting to discuss the proposal all last month and he's been useless


----------



## toggle (Apr 2, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> He's fucked off to Italy until 10th. Meanwhile I have no grade/feedback and have had no useful discussion regarding my dissertation proposal, which is due in on Thursday, I was trying to arrange a meeting to discuss the proposal all last month and he's been useless


 
can you contact the person who runs the course and ask if there has been some kind of problem?

eta: if you're still in the mood to be diplomatic, then checking your contact details are correct is a good'un


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 2, 2012)

Go higher if there is a discernable structure. v thoughtless tutoring


----------



## Mapped (Apr 2, 2012)

toggle said:


> can you contact the person who runs the course and ask if there has been some kind of problem?
> 
> eta: if you're still in the mood to be diplomatic, then checking your contact details are correct is a good'un


 
He's the guy that runs the course  Everyone else has had their marks back through turnitin which usually works for me. I have a submission reciept, but all the data fields are empty 



Miss-Shelf said:


> Go higher if there is a discernable structure. v thoughtless tutoring


 
I'm just going to submit my proposal after I've seen him and put him down as my mitigating circumstances


----------



## toggle (Apr 2, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> He's the guy that runs the course  Everyone else has had their marks back through turnitin which usually works for me. I have a submission reciept, but all the data fields are empty
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to submit my proposal after I've seen him and put him down as my mitigating circumstances


 
brave


----------



## Mapped (Apr 2, 2012)

toggle said:


> brave


 
Nah! my hands are tied. My project has changed loads over the last few months and it's in a very new area of research. I'll be the first person to analyse and visualise a massive new important dataset. It's venturing into the unknown a bit, so I really need him to help me to define a tight scope. There's teams of phds lined up to look at this data after me in well funded research projects.


----------



## toggle (Apr 2, 2012)

definately brave.

atm, my limit of stuff that hasn't been properly looked at before is a couple of years worht of local newspaper reports on one issue in one constituency.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 2, 2012)

toggle said:


> definately brave.
> 
> atm, my limit of stuff that hasn't been properly looked at before is a couple of years worht of local newspaper reports on one issue in one constituency.


 
it's not brave, they give part time mature students with jobs and families a lot more leeway if things like this come up.

My great unknown is that I'm trying to map the spatial distribution of the .uk internet domain between 1996 and 2010. I have to get all the crucial information out of 30tb's of raw html. I aso want to programme a nice online analysis and search tool using the data. And then write it all up. It's going to be a fun summer


----------



## toggle (Apr 2, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> it's not brave, they give part time mature students with jobs and families a lot more leeway if things like this come up.


hopefully, i'll get the same when i start my mres. that is provided i get the grade to get there. i'm on ttrack, but i can't drop off at all.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone must have been reading this thread as my grade has just turned up on turnitin, 68%, which isn't too bad considering it was a rushed job.

I'll get onto my departmental office later to sort out the timings for this proposal


----------



## toggle (Apr 2, 2012)

I've managed to write 300 referenced words so fat in about 2 hours in the local studies library, which is good going. i'm looking at producing about 700 per day to get to a point of getting a final piece ready for a review in 2 weeks. second draft is now up to 2k words and i reckon i'll get at least another 200 done on the diaspora stuff today, before i move on to the local newspapers. it's a lot of quoting stuff that has been quoted in books, but i can't start galavanting off to about 8 different destinations worldwide to get originals. and i can't write what needs writing on this without covering the overseas stuff.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 2, 2012)

woo hoo

My assignment is done and I have submitted it.
*does excited dance*

It's not perfect, but I was happy enough with it in the end.

No more studying for me until the autumn 
*goes off to investigate the pile of novels waiting to be read*


----------



## smmudge (Apr 2, 2012)

Well done boatie! *bit jealous*

I'm here procrastinating on my last assignment. Again it's not due in til May but I hate the feeling of knowing I have done precisely fuck all today when I could have done something.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 3, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> woo hoo
> 
> My assignment is done and I have submitted it.
> *does excited dance*
> ...


 

I HATE YOU!    

I can't remember where you replied to me re transitional thingy but cheers.


----------



## toggle (Apr 3, 2012)

2300 words now. including a first paragraph that i feel gives some idea of what to expect. i've got good notes for my background that will go into the introduction and that should be a 2-3 hour exercise to sketch out looking reasonable cause i really do know it all that well.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 4, 2012)

I have until tomorow evening to finish an assignment & i just can't get started. Zero motivation, zero interest. URGH!! i just want to go out and enjoy myself. Must disconnect internet


----------



## smmudge (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh bloody hell. I've spent a few hours working on this essay today and have ended up with 100 FEWER words than I started with. HOW DID THIS HAPPEN


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the opposite problem. Am now 3000 words over the word limit and still have 2 more areas to cover.... I hate impossibly low word counts


----------



## smmudge (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm only a quarter way into this with a fairly generous word count, yet already I'm trying to edit it down because I'm terrified of going over the limit!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 4, 2012)

The only way i can write essays is to forget the word count and just write everything i want to say down, then edit at the very end, normally having to delete most of the interesting stuff i have to say  I hate not being able to go into anything in any depth or detail.


----------



## toggle (Apr 4, 2012)

28 days to go.

2100 words of fully referenced introduction. 500 words to add and reference.

plus another 2500 words of partly referenced draft of a first chapter.

this is in theory halfway there. the later sections will be harder though, i've done the stuff i knew best.

i alos need to chase down estimates of some emigration figures. I've got an idea that would suggest that the assumptions that have already been made about what i'm writing about don't actually hold water.


----------



## toggle (Apr 7, 2012)

throwing in some stuff right now about the differences betwween my constiuency anf those athat got lib-lab candidates. answer is no torys and no unions. but i can drag that out into 3-400 words.

draft is currently 4760 words with at least 15 references to add, which when they are done should take me up above 5k, which is the minimum halfway point.


----------



## toggle (Apr 8, 2012)

hit 6k. needs a lot of editing work done. but this is the halfway point for the max wordcount. and i'm about 4 days ahead of schedule to get a fairly decent draft of everything other than conclusions done by next monday. i think i've got a clearer idea of structure. hope they aren't expecting chapters to be anyhting anywhere near equal in length. i've got one at 900 and one at 3k so far.

still can't find my books that would cover the lib-lab candidates, thenk they all went in the bags i lent to a freind, i'll call him unless he replies to my email tomorrow. and i need to find a copy of pelling closer than plymouth.


----------



## Kuso (Apr 8, 2012)

not quite an essay, but got 160 odd under grad reports to mark over easter... 

hoping to get em out of the way today so I can enjoy the rest of my time off


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2012)

Kuso said:


> not quite an essay, but got 160 odd under grad reports to mark over easter...
> 
> hoping to get em out of the way today so I can enjoy the rest of my time off


haha


----------



## Kuso (Apr 8, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 

cunt 

it IS £11/ hour though...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2012)

Kuso said:


> cunt
> 
> it IS £11/ hour though...


yeh but you're not doing it the quick way, which is to look at how it's laid out and to look at the bibliography and footnotes. if they look reasonable then give them a reasonable mark and if they look shit give them a shit mark. i've tried comparing the marks i'd give with the marks tutors who've read coursework would award and there's a great similarity only it takes me a minute to arrive at the figure and it takes someone perhaps 10-20 minutes to read the bloody thing.


----------



## Kuso (Apr 8, 2012)

it's not those sort of reports- all the answers are (should be anyway  ) numbers and there's a few chemical structures in there too.  Instant zero for anything with a copied and pasted structure instead of them drawing it themselves- tons so far


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2012)

Kuso said:


> it's not those sort of reports- all the answers are (should be anyway  ) numbers and there's a few chemical structures in there too. Instant zero for anything with a copied and pasted structure instead of them drawing it themselves- tons so far


that speeds things up

tho why you're posting about that in an essay thread's confusing.


----------



## Kuso (Apr 8, 2012)

cuz I didn't think it warranted a thread of its own and from when I've dipped in here before it's been people moaning bout all aspects of uni work, not just essays.  put it down to tons of marking...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 9, 2012)

Kuso said:


> it's not those sort of reports- all the answers are (should be anyway  ) numbers and there's a few chemical structures in there too. Instant zero for anything with a copied and pasted structure instead of them drawing it themselves- tons so far


Really? That's well unfair. We're fine to use C&P pics of formulas and diagrams so long as it's properly referenced, though tbf there are ones where they ask you to draw your own ting and I'm sure they would go nuts if you ignored this.

I find for knocking up quick line drawings and that inkscape is pretty good (and more importantly free) and if you save it as a png you can drop it straight into Word as an image. People who can't be bothered to draw stuff by hand might appreciate the nudge in the right direction. In fact this is just what I've been doing, in between downloading phone apps that work out the stresses in a truss so I can cheat check my answers.  



Pickman's model said:


> that speeds things up
> 
> tho why you're posting about that in an essay thread's confusing.


Shouldn't be posting on this essay thread in 2012 anyway judging by that. It's sort of gone off topic into the 'assignments and academic shit to do' thread. If you haven't got any assignments to do then jog on.


----------



## Kuso (Apr 9, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Really? That's well unfair. We're fine to use C&P pics of formulas and diagrams so long as it's properly referenced, though tbf there are ones where they ask you to draw your own ting and I'm sure they would go nuts if you ignored this.



It's first years and part of the reason they do the practical/ computer session is so they can learn how to use ISIS draw/ Accelerys (sp?) for drawing chemical structures, which they'll use throughout the rest of their degree so it kinda defeats the whole point if they just c&p.


----------



## Kuso (Apr 9, 2012)

plus it's never referenced so...


----------



## toggle (Apr 9, 2012)

ok, i'm at 7160 words on the working draft, with 2360 of that into an edited and referenced version that could in theory be handed in.

emailed my freind about the lib-lab thing and got a reply with 2 e-books atatched that i'll be able to use. don't need much tbh, just a reasonable descriptor of the early years of the pact and how it worked, but how things were different here. that's tonight's work. when that's done, it shouldn't take me more than a couple of horus to do a basic edit on another 2k words or so to get emailed to my tutor tonight. much easier than convincing a bloke to clean the bathroom, which is today's other job


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm about half way through an assignment, with just another thousand to write. Bought some junk food and I'll crack on with it tonight with painkillers, coffee and Pringles. I have another assignment and book to read but the assignment is not due in for another fortnight so it'll keep. I'm going to enjoy that one as I feel I've go lots to say on the subject and it's a literature assignment and literature is my first love


----------



## smmudge (Apr 9, 2012)

Over the past two days I have written a grand total of two very short paragraphs 
I only have 1500 words left for this essay. I could do that in a day if I put my mind to it; ten if I carry on at this rate!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 10, 2012)

Printing off 198 pages (69,000 words) of thesis 

That's only the 'findings' chapters, though.

I've finally got the core of it together. And my supervisors like at least 150 or so of them (with the other 48 being perused this week). It just needs some theorising now...

The whole thing can't be more than 80,000, plus 20,000 of footnotes / endnotes. Apparently endnotes are in at the moment, so I can - with relative ease - move some large swathes of case studies into appendices.

As one of my supervisors pointed out, I've broken the back of the word count; now I just need some theory that makes sense


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 10, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Bought some junk food and crack


 sorry couldn't resist

why is it sooo much easier to help my daughter write her assignment than get on with mine?
still my procrastination has helped her.....


----------



## toggle (Apr 11, 2012)

I've sent 3k of draft into my tutor for feedback today and told him how i'm approaching 2 of my chapters.

working draft is up to 7500. that is 3/4 of the minimum. not much compared to what quoad is writing, but it's double anyhting i've attempted before.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh, how I can't be arsed


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 11, 2012)

toggle said:


> I've sent 3k of draft into my tutor for feedback today and told him how i'm approaching 2 of my chapters.
> 
> working draft is up to 7500. that is 3/4 of the minimum. not much compared to what quoad is writing, but it's double anyhting i've attempted before.


You're working in harder sciences, too, aren't you?

I created a bit of a problem for myself, insofar as I went into my fieldwork with a great deal of curiosity and not a great deal of focus. So now I've got about 10 billion interesting findings, and the last year or so has basically been a process of making them into something coherent.

On the bright side, I've spotted a research assistant job starting directly after my 'latest possible' submission date. The pay isn't outstanding, but it'd give me a couple of years to bang out a couple of papers of my own, and it's based in an institute / unit with an outstanding reputation and a VERY strong link to policymakers. I don't really see the point of criminology if it isn't linked to policy and / or practice 

e2a:


ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oh, how I can't be arsed


 
*cough* I haven't read any of the 198 pages since printing it off 

I've made about a side of notes on theoretical approaches, mind.

All my supervisors are expecting for my next supervision is 1xA4 side of notes. (I suspect that's because in the previous 2 months they've had 1x30,000 and 1x20,000 word chapters ) And they've ended up with a 18,000 word chapter, request for advice about a job, a mooting about a paper I want to submit for a conference, AND a single A4 side of theory


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 11, 2012)

Bit of gin and light materials science for the afternoon.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 11, 2012)

I can't get hold of my supervisor. I really need to see him, missing deadlines left, right and centre at the moment.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 11, 2012)

if you're writing an essay that involves analysing a student's speaking and listening skills and you need to refer to a transcript to back your points up, do the quotes you use in your essay, taken from said transcript, count towards the word count??
Can't seem to get a definite answer off anyone.
If the answer is yes, i think i'll cry


----------



## Mapped (Apr 11, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> if you're writing an essay that involves analysing a student's speaking and listening skills and you need to refer to a transcript to back your points up, do the quotes you use in your essay, taken from said transcript, count towards the word count??
> Can't seem to get a definite answer off anyone.
> If the answer is yes, i think i'll cry


 
A history phd sitting next to me says it counts  Anything in the body counts.

Could you attach the transcript as an annex?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 11, 2012)

My advice would be to attach the transcript as an Appendix, and where possible just refer to it i.e. 'see Appendix 1'. This allows you to paraphrase, cutting down the word count but they can look at the actual transcript should they want to.

So for example 'Many of the children commented that a gang describes hooded males involved in criminal activity (see Fieldwork Notes 1)' (taken from my dissertation).  If I didn't do it that way I'd have to do the 'one child said a gang was hoodies, another said it was hoodies doing bad things like taking drugs' and so on, which would end up in a totally unnecessary paragraph. 

Anything in the body counts towards the word count.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 11, 2012)

The transcript is 30 minutes long though & will take forever to write up  It'll also make reading the essay really disjointed, as i've backed up pretty much every point i make with a quote.


----------



## toggle (Apr 11, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> You're working in harder sciences, too, aren't you?


nope, i'm doing history.

specifically i'm looking at the home rule debate in one cornish constituency from 1885 to 1895.


----------



## toggle (Apr 11, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> The transcript is 30 minutes long though & will take forever to write up  It'll also make reading the essay really disjointed, as i've backed up pretty much every point i make with a quote.


 
i would have thought at the very least you will need a short form transcript as an appendix, with a disk of the interview handed in with it, at leaet that's what i do when i'm doing oral histories. i tend to do my transcripts with any quotes i'm using written out in full and a decriptor for the rest., then and add a shortened version of those supporting quotes into the main text.

if you know the interview and already have the diect quotes you intend to use, then a short form transcript shoudln't take more than an hour and a half to complete, i've found somewhere between 2-3x the interview length.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 11, 2012)

ah ok. So short quotes within text, plus shortened version of transcript in appendix?
There's no disk, just a link.
Will have to try and shorten all my quotes even more. My word count is currently double what it's meant to be & I have no idea what to edit out
Tomorow's job


----------



## toggle (Apr 11, 2012)

yep.

the transcropt is almost like a description of what is being said, and the time it is said at. if there's a really interesting quote, then write that in full , but most of it give a summary of what was dicussed. in your case, i'd think you would want to add in how things were said, student interupted to add comment on x, y and z. cause you're looking for context not just content


----------



## Mapped (Apr 11, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> ah ok. So short quotes within text, plus shortened version of transcript in appendix?
> There's no disk, just a link.
> Will have to try and shorten all my quotes even more. My word count is currently double what it's meant to be & I have no idea what to edit out
> Tomorow's job


 
Check your PM's I think I have good labour saving news


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 11, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> if you're writing an essay that involves analysing a student's speaking and listening skills and you need to refer to a transcript to back your points up, do the quotes you use in your essay, taken from said transcript, count towards the word count??
> Can't seem to get a definite answer off anyone.
> If the answer is yes, i think i'll cry


When I was doing counselling, "yes..." Ask your tutor, though, ay.

Bear in mind that if you're set a 3,000 word limit, then you're only meant to produce an argument that can fit in 3,000 words. If you've got double that, then like it or not, you're either making too many points OR backing each point up more than you need to...

And... the quotations... only need to be long enough to make the point you're trying to make. You can excise (and insert ellipses) for _everything _that isn't directly relevant or useful...


----------



## toggle (Apr 11, 2012)

yep.

you probably don'y want to go as far a this, but most of the quotations i use are 3 words max. even with a 10k word limit, i'm still only going for longer quotes a few times and only over 10 words 3 times when i'm quoting political doggerel. and i wouldn't be doing that in a normal essay.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 11, 2012)

toggle said:


> yep.
> 
> you probably don'y want to go as far a this, but most of the quotations i use are 3 words max. even with a 10k word limit, i'm still only going for longer quotes a few times and only over 10 words 3 times when i'm quoting political doggerel. and i wouldn't be doing that in a normal essay.


Most of my quotes are full paragraphs, but tbf I'm working with a 100,000 word limit 

And... I'm not sure that quotations from textbooks are the same as quotations from interviews. If that makes sense. Interviews are more... context-reliant?

That said, I've never worked with anything that I haven't transcribed in full. And that's meant... erm... about 120 hours of spoken interviews over the last 2-3 years (so about 360-480hrs transcribing). IMO it'd be far harder to work without a full transcript, particularly if it's only a half-hour interview. That's what I've always done (belt and braces), so I might be unreasonably biased. (That I'm expecting 99% of it to go unused might also make it easier to be brutal with editing quotations!)


----------



## toggle (Apr 11, 2012)

never quote a secondary source is what i was told.

but i've never had the wordcount to do longer quotes or be doing anyhting more than give a one line precis of someone else's work. i'm still not considering 10k to be enough to be using a lot of longer quotes. i guess it is about getting in the habit of not using them.

i'd still not be using a lot of longer quotes form interviews. cut them down, and summarise.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 12, 2012)

toggle said:


> never quote a secondary source is what i was told.
> 
> but i've never had the wordcount to do longer quotes or be doing anyhting more than give a one line precis of someone else's work. i'm still not considering 10k to be enough to be using a lot of longer quotes. i guess it is about getting in the habit of not using them.
> 
> i'd still not be using a lot of longer quotes form interviews. cut them down, and summarise.


To give an example at another extreme... tbh, it's pointless (and IMO harmful) writing someone else's case study for them, sometimes. The way in which they speak about the case, and describe it, and the things they emphasise, and the pauses / hesitations, and their choice of words, can be infinitely more insightful / informative / interesting than an academic who thinks they can rephrase it infinitely better (thereby saving 50 words). I've got some (case study) quotations that run over full pages. Because the strength of my interviewee's narrative is, tbh, damned important in putting over the way in which they work, the way in which they worked with someone, and the extent to which they're invested in their work.

Erm. I'm not too sure where secondary sources have come into things 

Every meta-analysis ever is a secondary analysis / secondary source; discounting secondary sources entirely would make one of the strongest analytical tools in social / hard sciences completely redundant


----------



## toggle (Apr 12, 2012)

you are the one that brought up secondary sources: textbooks. i've been advised never to quote from them. I really don't know how you have gto from that to completely discounting secondary sources. i'm wondering if we are speaking the same language here.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 12, 2012)

Dissertation is finally getting started properly.  Research for lit review well under way, it's all very interesting stuff.  Struggling a bit to get enough peer reviewed stuff to back things up, so may have to add in some bits and bobs I didn't really want to, for the sake of getting enough peer reviewed references in there but it should still be interesting. 

Might tackle the findings bit tomorrow, get all my tables done and dusted.  Will feel v pleased when a bit chunk has actually been written.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 12, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> if you're writing an essay that involves analysing a student's speaking and listening skills and you need to refer to a transcript to back your points up, do the quotes you use in your essay, taken from said transcript, count towards the word count??
> Can't seem to get a definite answer off anyone.
> If the answer is yes, i think i'll cry


I'm told on the assignment I'm doing that they do.  But I see others have said the same.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 12, 2012)

yes its now been confirmed by my tutor that all transcript quotes count


----------



## Mapped (Apr 12, 2012)

Edit Hellsbells, get all the key stuff in.

I need a hypothesis for my dissertation


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Edit Hellsbells, get all the key stuff in.
> 
> I need a hypothesis for my dissertation


 
What are you doing it on?


----------



## Mapped (Apr 12, 2012)

GIS. I'll PM


----------



## toggle (Apr 12, 2012)

you don't want my opinion on hypothesis, i cannot stick to one.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 13, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a decent proof reading service?

(Please quote this post if you reply - so I can see when someone has replied)


----------



## Mapped (Apr 13, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent proof reading service?
> 
> (Please quote this post if you reply - so I can see when someone has replied)



 funnily enough I just came across this 

http://m.katehillier.co.uk/site/mob...74128&fw_sig_premium=1&fb_sig_network=fw#2220


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 13, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> funnily enough I just came across this
> 
> http://m.katehillier.co.uk/site/mobile?dm_path=/index.htm&fw_sig_is_admin=0&fw_sig_permission_level=0&fw_sig_site=51374128&fw_sig_potential_abuse=1&fw_sig_tier=1&fw_sig_time=1334271141226&fw_sig_permissions=none&fw_sig=71205f4e6d694e5a8b3f8a92ae992140&fw_sig_access_token=40312528a9f7de318cf70f01f74dfdfa2847dc6f&fw_sig_url=http://www.katehillier.co.uk/&fw_sig_social=1&fw_sig_api_key=522b0eedffc137c934fc7268582d53a1&fw_sig_session_key=329369dec7b70cc1b4f03463c0757fd8ce9321ad65b97932ddad0bc072d36c33-51374128&fw_sig_premium=1&fb_sig_network=fw#2220


 
Do you recommend it?


----------



## Mapped (Apr 13, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Do you recommend it?



Dunno. She posts on here under her real name and seems intelligent. Look her up


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 13, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Dunno. She posts on here under her real name and seems intelligent. Look her up


 
Oh really. I will. Cheers


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Do you recommend it?


 

I'm actually setting up business that will encompass proofreading as well as academic writing and copy-writing etc. Unfortunately we haven't even started deciding what colour to make the website till next week and I think my mum was planning to outsource any proofreading to fellow semi retired academics and we've not got anyone lined up yet.

proofreading.co.uk is supposedly one of the better known services but I've never used any of these myself or known anyone who has.

There's also some sort of proofreading society with a searchable membership. http://www.sfep.org.uk/directory/directory.asp



N1 Buoy said:


> Dunno. She posts on here under her real name and seems intelligent. Look her up


 
Not sure if some of the formatting on some of her posts would be that encouraging. I guess she must post in her time off. 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ting-into-society.291459/page-2#post-11077274


----------



## toggle (Apr 13, 2012)

then again, i'm not sure some of my posts would do anyhting to proove i;m even vaugeley literate.
 certainly not enough to be writing a dissertation. but i can do it when i can be bothered


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2012)

toggle said:


> then again, i'm not sure some of my posts would do anyhting to proove i;m even vaugeley literate.


Mine's normally pretty bad if I'm posting from my phone tbf.


----------



## toggle (Apr 13, 2012)

i think it depends on whether you want someone to proofread for style as well as basic errors. i can proofread anyone pne elses work for basic errors. however, i can't eithe proofread my own or alter style, i'd only tend to try to later their phrasing to be more like mine and apparently mine is unusual


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2012)

toggle said:


> i think it depends on whether you want someone to proofread for style as well as basic errors. i can proofread anyone pne elses work for basic errors. however, i can't eithe proofread my own or alter style, i'd only tend to try to later their phrasing to be more like mine and apparently mine is unusual


 

I know what you mean that you don't always notice mistakes in your own work unless you have a decent break before you look at them again and not even then.


----------



## toggle (Apr 13, 2012)

not half as unusual as my spelling though......


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2012)

toggle said:


> not half as unusual as my spelling though......


mej


----------



## toggle (Apr 14, 2012)

ok, i've got 8500 words written, but i've only got 2600 into a form i'm relatively happy with. I've got bakunin proofing that section for me atm. I'll make any edits i absolutely need to, then move onto the next chapter. i've speerated out the chapters. into different word files, so i can work on them individually. I know which chapter i will put the extra word count into to bring it up. i know my arguements and i know my conclusions. i've got everything i need to write an absolute blinder.

i also have to email stuff off by sunday early hours at the latest to ensure that bits can be seen before my meetings on tuesday. i need to do at least 2 more chapters into final form before then. that's a good 4k words to have edited and ready to go.i'll be short a couple of my references because i only tracked down a couple of ideas a few days ago and haven't had time to do a check on them yet. but apart from that, they are all there. all i need to do is the damn edits on this. i can write the extra wordage next week. i won't even need that much, i'm adding stuff as i adit on this one.

problem is, i now know the answer and have no mootivation to work on this anymore.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 14, 2012)

It's that time again.   Due in on Wednesday 2500 words report, thematic analysis.  I had all of wednesday free and did bugger all. I've got the rest of today, tomorrow then monday and tuesday evening.   So far I've done first order coding on the transcript. Woop de doop.  The quickest and easiest job.   

I'm a lazy idiot.  An idiotic idler.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Woop de doop.  The quickest and easiest job.


Well it's a start. That's a lot of words but if you get your news down and do half of it tomorrow it's entirely achievable



> An idiotic idler.


 

I have lost the article I was going to refer to in my ethics assignment. Which is shit. It means that two thirds of it will be well referenced and thoroughly supported evaluations but the main thrust of the applied ethics section will be unsupported musings.
I do have until next Friday to get it in but I wanted it finished tomorrow night so that I could start my other essay, the one I actually want to write


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 14, 2012)

On a previous course I once made up a reference.  

I'd seen a programme years earlier that was relevant.  I think I said it was Horizon.   How was I to know I'd want to reference it one day!


----------



## toggle (Apr 15, 2012)

so much for my moaning that i didn't have any motivtion. i managed to write over 1000 words today, that will likely replace about 500 i'd written previously, but i'm still at over 9k right now and i've added another 700 to the fully edited and fully referenced section. finish the edit and chase up about 10 refs and i've done another chapter. i'm a bit happy with that now.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

500 down.  Only 2000 to go.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> It's that time again.  Due in on Wednesday 2500 words report, thematic analysis. I had all of wednesday free and did bugger all. I've got the rest of today, tomorrow then monday and tuesday evening. So far I've done first order coding on the transcript. Woop de doop. The quickest and easiest job.
> 
> I'm a lazy idiot. An idiotic idler.


Mine is due in on Wednesday, I've done the easy bits and looked over the rest.  Going to mainly work on it tomorrow and the next two days though.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm at work the next two days though. And should really work late both days as loads to do there as well.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 15, 2012)

oh my god i can almost see the end of this awful assignment. Just another 500 words to edit out. Am now quite worried about its crapness though - it really isn't very good atall


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

This is going to be frightful. But I don't need anything too high. As long as I pass the course I no longer give a fuck.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 15, 2012)

ditto. But I don't get a mark - just a pass or fail. Actually that's not true. If it's especially good, I get a level 7 or something which is masters level (i think). Otherwise i get level 6. I REALLY don't care though. Like anyone has ever asked me what class of degree i got ever


----------



## Mapped (Apr 15, 2012)

Me too. My dissertation proposal is about 10 days late and I've only just thought of a (probably) manageable and enjoyable concept to explore. It's lucky I have understanding staff on my course.

Has anyone here created and explored the content for their dissertation through blogging?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> 500 down. Only 2000 to go.


 
I'm doing a 2500 worder at the mo. Currently on 1597 words. Doesn't need to be handed in for two weeks though, but I'm determined to get past 2000 by 5pm today. Good luck with yours.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

I think you have more chance than I do.... 

Just about to start analysis 650
after that discussion 600 

These are going to be tricksiest and most time consuming and it's taken me until now to do 800 words of easier stuff. lalala *sticks fingers in ears*


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

done a third of my analysis and got 923 words.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 15, 2012)

Made it to 1873 and knocked it on the head. But am now 'researching' the next 600 words on't interweb.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 15, 2012)

urghhhhh i feel like a zombie. Can someone please tell me why we do this to ourselves  i want my life back


----------



## smmudge (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow busy essay writing time eh  I've got about 600 words left and 3 weeks to do it in so not rushing at the mo.

However I do have ~6000 words I need to go over, make sure it makes sense, correct typos etc. I have this thing where if I've written something a while ago and don't really remember what I put, I get the fear of going back to it and reading it again , in case it's just really terrible and beyond repair I think. Worst procrastination than actually writing it in the first place :/


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

I stopped for dinner and have lost momentum.  I need to do the 600 discussion tonight.  I _need _to.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

I've written a superhuman 2499 words today.  I just need _one _more and I'm done.   I might make it 'FUCK'. 

Actually I still have to write 2-300 words of discussion, 300 of reflection, 100 of abstract then try to lose about 600 words without leaving a great big hole in my narrative.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

Maybe 300 of those were copy and pasted quotes admittedly, but still.  GothefuckMe.


----------



## toggle (Apr 15, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Wow busy essay writing time eh  I've got about 600 words left and 3 weeks to do it in so not rushing at the mo.
> 
> However I do have ~6000 words I need to go over, make sure it makes sense, correct typos etc. I have this thing where if I've written something a while ago and don't really remember what I put, I get the fear of going back to it and reading it again , in case it's just really terrible and beyond repair I think. Worst procrastination than actually writing it in the first place :/


 
i think editing is a harder process than actually writing it.


----------



## toggle (Apr 15, 2012)

dind't get much done earlier today, son's birthday, so i was out and making food and stuff. i've grabbed a clouple of hours kip and now i'm going to see if i can edit those 2 chapters, i've done a significant part of one, but that did involve adding 1200 words to it. I can't afford to do the same with the other.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

I hate having to add words.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 15, 2012)

i have a few questions re word counts which i hope someone can answer. My assignment is meant to be 3,500 (with 10% above/below leeway). I'm only submitting a hard copy so unless my tutor counts all the words, she's not going to know exactly how many there are. Obviously, she'll have some idea if i'm way over/under, but is she really going to know if I'm less than 100 words over the limit....? I feel like I'm going insane trying to edit things out - half my sentences no longer even make sense.

Also - do headings count in a word count? I keep having to constantly put 'strengths' and 'areas for development' in each section of the essay & could probably get rid of about 60 words if this didn't count. Seems a bit silly if it does....  When i write the total word count at the end of the essay, could i put 'total minus headings' - or something like that?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 16, 2012)

I am a tutor and I wouldn't penalise someone for 100 words over the +10% in a 3500 word essay, especially if the essay was strong.  I would only generally count words if the essay was substantially below the word count and was particularly weak.  Do you* have* to state the word count at the foot of the essay?  Many of my students do this but it is not a stated requirement on the course.

On another note I am also a student and I am wondering why I panic and procrastinate so much that I am up at 1.50am finishing a learning agreement for my presentation this week.  At least it keeps me current with the student experience.  I too want my life back hellsbells...


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 16, 2012)

actually just re-read the brief & have to submit the assignment electronically as well as in hard copy. Urgh. Don't think i want to risk going over the word count. The hand book specifically says if you go over, you automatically fail. All i can think of doing is taking quotes out of the body of the esssay and putting them in an appendix - providing sentences still make sense....God i hate all this


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> actually just re-read the brief & have to submit the assignment electronically as well as in hard copy. Urgh. Don't think i want to risk going over the word count. The hand book specifically says if you go over, you automatically fail. All i can think of doing is taking quotes out of the body of the esssay and putting them in an appendix - providing sentences still make sense....God i hate all this


That's really poor. If you put your mind to it you will be able to reduce your word count to the limit, perhaps by summarizing quotes and removing extraneous verbiage


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 16, 2012)

What is a better way of saying 'Squadism became a term to slag people off' 

I'm trying to think of the antonym of 'endearment'. There is a word out there, it's on the tip of my tongue. 

Its driving me mad if anyone can help. Tried a search of the antonym of endearment and nothing came up.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 16, 2012)

pejorative?


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 16, 2012)

smmudge said:


> pejorative?


 
THANK YOU! Been driving me crazy!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 16, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> That's really poor. If you put your mind to it you will be able to reduce your word count to the limit, perhaps by summarizing quotes and removing extraneous verbiage


 Pickmans - you and I can patrol this thread and be good cop/bad cop to student misdemeanours


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> What is a better way of saying 'Squadism became a term to slag people off'
> 
> I'm trying to think of the antonym of 'endearment'. There is a word out there, it's on the tip of my tongue.
> 
> Its driving me mad if anyone can help. Tried a search of the antonym of endearment and nothing came up.


could also use 'became a term of abuse'.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 16, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> could also use 'became a term of abuse'.


 
Yeah I was going to go with that if I couldn't think of projective.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Yeah I was going to go with that if I couldn't think of projective.


i wouldn't go with projective or even projectile.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 16, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i wouldn't go with projective or even projectile.


 
stupid spell checker

Pejorative


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 17, 2012)

tired and given up for the night. Still way too many words in analyis which I blame on her umming ahing and repetitiveness meaning long quotes to get the salient bits in. The overall wordcount is fine. Still got to tweak (lol understatement) the ever tricky introduction and go over the discussion. Plus references and twaddle.

It's all doable. 


...tomorrow.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 17, 2012)

Told you so.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 17, 2012)

Shut it, you.


----------



## toggle (Apr 17, 2012)

well, editing the first chapter. it started pre editing at 1500, peaked at 3100, down to 2830. i want to cut it down to about 2500.

i can remove a good 250 words by cutting the descriptions of the letters i've used as sources. i don't strictly need to put in notes as to content of the letters. it does add context though. and context is good and can be shorter as a footnote than several sentences in a paragraph. none of the context is absolutely necessary though. i'm going to leave it for my supervisor's opinion.

i've got 780 words into a good edited state. i need to do the rest before bed.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmm, this bit of maths seems far easier now I'm not dosing myself up with toxic food, and I seem to be able to tolerate a smear of that yellow american mustard so that's a grand total of one condiment I can now have. 

Maybe I won't fail my assignment or starve to death this week!


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 17, 2012)

Right, dissertation under way.  I am going to write the introduction.  It'll only be about 500 words but at least it'll be words on the page written down.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 17, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Right, dissertation under way. I am going to write the introduction. It'll only be about 500 words but at least it'll be words on the page written down.


 
How short is your dissertation!


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 17, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> How short is your dissertation!


 
10 thousand words.  The intro doesn't appear to need to be that long, just an outline of why we wanted to do the research we did.  The rest will have to be much longer; 3,500k for the lit review, 2k for the methodology and 4k for the write up. Or roughly those amounts.


----------



## toggle (Apr 17, 2012)

just had a session with the royal literary fellow going through my intro. I went through with a purple pen making loads of alterations which i now need to type up and i'm then going to try to apply the ideas to the rest of my work before seeing her again next week. there really is a huge difference between getting advice from how to write from a subject tutor and someone who really knows how to write. In 4 months, i've managed to go from one of my tutors asking if i had a dyslexia assessmenrt when she saw my work to a good writer saying she sees almost no sign of it.

i should be able to cut my intro down to 2k from about 2700.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 17, 2012)

toggle said:


> just had a session with the royal literary fellow going through my intro. I went through with a purple pen making loads of alterations which i now need to type up and i'm then going to try to apply the ideas to the rest of my work before seeing her again next week. there really is a huge difference between getting advice from how to write from a subject tutor and someone who really knows how to write. In 4 months, i've managed to go from one of my tutors asking if i had a dyslexia assessmenrt when she saw my work to a good writer saying she sees almost no sign of it.
> 
> i should be able to cut my intro down to 2k from about 2700.


 
I struggle with academic writing. I don't think you're prepared for it in college and it seems to be assumed you know how to do it when you get to uni. 

I think this is one of the advantages that students from a private school or decent grammar have over us who went to a normal high school. This is what I see at Uni of Manchester anyway.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 17, 2012)

I would agree, RS. I went to a private school and from year 7 we were writing 'academic' essays and being encouraged to think critically / write in a certain style.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 17, 2012)

This research lark is beginning to drag a bit now, but it's well interesting.  Amazing how little the research has been taken into account when government is forming their policy.  I mean I know I shouldn't be surprised but it's still insane.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm so going to fail this assignment and have to give up life and sit in a fucking cave or something.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 17, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I would agree, RS. I went to a private school and from year 7 we were writing 'academic' essays and being *encouraged to think critically* / write in a certain style.


 
This doesn't seem too evident in the case of the public school boys who set government policy. 

I've had very little to do to finish off my assignment tonight (on the premise that I can't be arsed rewriting the intro)  but I don't seem to be getting on with it as quickly as I might.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> This doesn't seem too evident in the case of the public school boys who set government policy.
> 
> I've had very little to do to finish off my assignment tonight (on the premise that I can't be arsed rewriting the intro) but I don't seem to be getting on with it as quickly as I might.


 
Hah, true.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 17, 2012)

Can somebody help me with a referencing question?
I'm using the Harvard system and I'm quoting some work originally published in 1849 from a book of collected works compiled by and editor and published in 1989. In the text, do I write (Mill, 1849), (Mill, 1849, p14), (Mill, 1989, p14) or (Collins, 1989, p14)? 
I know how to do it in the bibliography but I'm. It sure if I reference the original text (with or without page number) or the modern publication from which I am reading.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 17, 2012)

brain. melt.

Time for something different for a bit I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Can somebody help me with a referencing question?
> I'm using the Harvard system and I'm quoting some work originally published in 1849 from a book of collected works compiled by and editor and published in 1989. In the text, do I write (Mill, 1849), (Mill, 1849, p14), (Mill, 1989, p14) or (Collins, 1989, p14)?
> I know how to do it in the bibliography but I'm. It sure if I reference the original text (with or without page number) or the modern publication from which I am reading.


if the book you are quoting from was published in 1989 - for example if it's an anthology - then it doesn't matter that the original work was published in 1849. and if it's a new edition, then because the pagination will be different in the 1989 edition from the 1849 edition, then you would have eg (poe, 1989) as your reference and poe, edgar allen (ed. pickman's model) _the raven_ (arkham, ma: miskatonic university press, 1989) in the bibliography


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 17, 2012)

_cite them right_ is your friend - £6.59 from Amazon
  -http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/02302723...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=0230272312


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm usually fine for referencing, it's just this one and I need to sort it by Thursday. I will either decipher Pickmans response or ask my tutor. Or did out the print out they gave us in September...


----------



## toggle (Apr 18, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Can somebody help me with a referencing question?
> I'm using the Harvard system and I'm quoting some work originally published in 1849 from a book of collected works compiled by and editor and published in 1989. In the text, do I write (Mill, 1849), (Mill, 1849, p14), (Mill, 1989, p14) or (Collins, 1989, p14)?
> I know how to do it in the bibliography but I'm. It sure if I reference the original text (with or without page number) or the modern publication from which I am reading.


 
the way I was taught would have been ('original author' in 'editor', 1989)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 18, 2012)

Written about 11,000 words of the 1st draft of chapter one, which needs more variety of sources to be convincing, and probably more footnotes on the historical detail, but the general premises are there - just need the last bit about the 1970s and summarise the analysis now...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 18, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Written about 11,000 words of the 1st draft of chapter one, which needs more variety of sources to be convincing, and probably more footnotes on the historical detail, but the general premises are there - just need the last bit about the 1970s and summarise the analysis now...


I'm not sure you can use premise in plural.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm not sure you can use premise in plural.


 damn it, I've written 11,000 words, cut me some slack, my brains are melting out of my ears!


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 18, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> damn it, I've written 11,000 words, cut me some slack, my brains are melting out of my ears!


Could be worse, you could be solving the fucking bastard truss.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm not sure you can use premise in plural.


 of course you can it's not bloody sheep


----------



## smmudge (Apr 18, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Can somebody help me with a referencing question?
> I'm using the Harvard system and I'm quoting some work originally published in 1849 from a book of collected works compiled by and editor and published in 1989. In the text, do I write (Mill, 1849), (Mill, 1849, p14), (Mill, 1989, p14) or (Collins, 1989, p14)?
> I know how to do it in the bibliography but I'm. It sure if I reference the original text (with or without page number) or the modern publication from which I am reading.


 
(author, compiled collection date publication, said collection's page number)
i.e. (Mill, 1989, p14)
i.e. I agree with Pickman's
so does my referencing software, btw.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Could be worse, you could be solving the fucking bastard truss.


 what does that involve?


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 18, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> what does that involve?


Lots of maths.



Pickman's model said:


> of course you can it's not bloody sheep


It's something else though and could lead to confusion. If the plural of 'cow' was 'houses' you wouldn't use that either.


----------



## toggle (Apr 18, 2012)

my 2800 words of intro has become 1900 words of intro. which is a tad more reasonable. i'm editing down chapter 1 right now and rewriting chapter 2 and 3 for later.


i've also got to try to search for papers relating to property qualifications to vote after the third reform act and whether there are many examples of a sitting MP loosing an election because their voters lost the right to vote.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 18, 2012)

So I've finished all my assignments....there's no point going to lectures any more, is there? Even when they I know they will be completely and utterly useless, I still feel a bit bad about missing lectures


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 18, 2012)

smmudge said:


> So I've finished all my assignments....there's no point going to lectures any more, is there? Even when they I know they will be completely and utterly useless, I still feel a bit bad about missing lectures


The last one is where they hand out the free beer and secrets.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 18, 2012)

After 3 days of mental editing, my word count is now EXACTLY the required amount


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 18, 2012)

This is fucking dragging like fuck now.  I need to work more / faster, the fucking dissertation is due in Tuesday, but I just can't be arsed. Rargh,


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 18, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> After 3 days of mental editing, my word count is now EXACTLY the required amount


----------



## smmudge (Apr 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> The last one is where they hand out the free beer and secrets.


 
They can hand out free diamonds and cocaine for all I care, it's not going to get me in for a 9am lecture any more!!


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 18, 2012)

smmudge said:


> They can hand out free diamonds and cocaine for all I care, it's not going to get me in for a 9am lecture any more!!


So have they marked everything, or are they still marking your work?


----------



## smmudge (Apr 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> So have they marked everything, or are they still marking your work?


 
I haven't handed it in yet (deadline's just under three weeks away) but essays are kept anonymous during marking, but he wouldn't know who I was even if I did turn up to lectures.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 18, 2012)

i do have one final (hopefully) question though. How the hell do you reference the Core curriculum in the bibliography? I've just used the website rather than the book & this is what i've put -
Adult Literacy Core Curriculum -http://www.excellencegateway.org.uk/node/1515   (accessed on 18 April 2012)

Any ideas if this is ok or not?!


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 18, 2012)

OU says to do it this way

*Author/organisation (Year of publication/last update). **Name of **W**ebsite**[online] URL (Date accessed).*


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 18, 2012)

I use this: it is awesome and has never let me down yet http://libweb.anglia.ac.uk/referencing/harvard.htm


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 18, 2012)

Yesssss, done the hard bit (badly). 

Time to cook tea then some light algebra which will seem like a doddle compared to what I've been doing for the last two days and some mucking about doing diagrams plus a bit of tidying up. 

*wipes sweat from brow*


----------



## smmudge (Apr 18, 2012)

Need to rant about a tutor...

I'm sure I can take criticism pretty well, when I can see what they mean and how to change my argument to accommodate it. But I had to submit 4k words to a tutor (for a project that is only 6k words). His style is to just argue against every paragraph in whatever way he can (including strawmen, irrelevant points, his own idiosyncrasies). I wouldn't mind if he also said what I was doing right, and I assume I must be somewhere because preceded the criticism saying I had “very good” points, but he doesn't actually point out where. I think my mistake was telling him that getting 80 in essays wasn't unusual (he asked after the essay before this, which he marked 80), so maybe he thinks I can take the criticism without him needing to point out the good bits, but actually I can't. I'm only an undergraduate ffs, I can't see where I've gone right yet as well where I've gone wrong. I think I might just be being really sensitive and stupid for getting upset but actually it's quite demoralising to read that parts of my writing are “ugly” and “clumsy” and “messy” and things that I CAN answer but not in less than 100 words and I DON'T have 100 words to spare per paragraph here!!


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 18, 2012)

(((smmudge)))

You are probably right in that he thinks you are getting 80 and that perhaps with a bit of fine tuning you could get more. He probably assumes that if you know that 80 isn't unusual for you that you don't need telling that you're good any more or something. Last year my highest marked assignment also had the longest and most in depth criticism as well. 

What is important is to try and show that you have taken on board what has been said, or your tutor may get dispirited and stop trying. Maybe he posts on Urban, in P&P. I wouldn't want any of them critiquing my work. 

On a brighter note I've nearly done my assignment. Just a little tidying up and  basic maths in the morning and blam. 

Off to bed. I was so tired last night that I didn't even wake up when the Mr came home this morning.


----------



## toggle (Apr 18, 2012)

some of them do need to find some middle ground. I'll say that it can be more frustrating to be getting static grades, that you feel you could improve, if yu could just get them to tell you what areas to work on.

So I've now got a tutor that will nitpick over the bits i could change, but has also apologised for doubting my ability to run a particular thread into my arguement and has been very supportive of my working on somehting that is outside his expertise. he is a major part of the reason i want to stick at plymouth for my masters. he is the only possible choice to supervise the sort of project i want to work on and i know he will teach well, because he wants to teach well.


----------



## toggle (Apr 18, 2012)

my edited dissertation copy has got up t 4750 words. total is now about 8500. igt is looking good


----------



## smmudge (Apr 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> What is important is to try and show that you have taken on board what has been said, or your tutor may get dispirited and stop trying. Maybe he posts on Urban, in P&P. I wouldn't want any of them critiquing my work.


 
OMG honestly he writes like he posts on urban in P&P  Funnily enough he is a Cambridge uni alumni and writes like that too so yeah..that's interesting 

I can get a face-to-face meeting with him on friday, which has the advantage of getting better clarification on what is good and what exactly I can do to make it better, but has the disadvantage of me bursting into tears if he criticises more than I can take (and I though this would be the perfect time to taper off my anti-depressants  )

Well done on finishing the assignment!!


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 19, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, I'd ask him what mark he'd give it as it stands.  Perhaps I sound lazy, but 80 is a solid first, most people will never get that mark at all, for you to be getting it regularly is awesome.  Your degree will be in classification, not individual marks.  Does it really matter so much if you're writing style is clunky but you're averaging 80?  I wouldn't give two fucking hoots how bad my writing style was if I was coming out with marks that good.  But then I am a very lazy person, I don't push myself if I don't have to.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 19, 2012)

*happydance*

Submission! Yay! Arse! Drink! Feck! 

Oh look, there's that bottle of rum I bought last week...


----------



## smmudge (Apr 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'd ask him what mark he'd give it as it stands. Perhaps I sound lazy, but 80 is a solid first, most people will never get that mark at all, for you to be getting it regularly is awesome. Your degree will be in classification, not individual marks. Does it really matter so much if you're writing style is clunky but you're averaging 80? I wouldn't give two fucking hoots how bad my writing style was if I was coming out with marks that good. But then I am a very lazy person, I don't push myself if I don't have to.


 
Yeah I'm not going to change anything major now, just tweak a few things to take into account maybe half his comments so it looks like I've made the effort. I was just really pissed off because most of his comments are really idiosyncratic things specific to the way he likes things to be written. I don't think my writing style is even that bad really, I use some rhetorical devices that I know are acceptable because other academic texts use them all the time, but for some reason he doesn't like it. But I've read some stuff he's published and I wouldn't want to write like him.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 19, 2012)

presentation over.  Life back for a coupla weeks and I'm outta here until the next assignment is due

/goes back to being a tutor stalking the thread with Pickmans


----------



## toggle (Apr 20, 2012)

finished the draft of the chapter i was working on. it needs about half the references to be added in properlyrather than just a note saying what it was, but once they are in place, i'll have the 2500 word count i was after.


----------



## toggle (Apr 20, 2012)

i just got back the results for two essays on ireland that i did a few weeks ago. 68 and 70, which with the other grades for that course puts my grade for that course at just over 69. which i'm absolutely delighted with.

it also gives me a little leeway if i flubed the exam, like i think i did, so i should still be above the 2:1 boundary so i can do a masters


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 20, 2012)

You know when the words won't come out the way you want them to?  Yeah, so happening to me right now, so cannot happen.  Fucking get it in gear brain.


----------



## toggle (Apr 20, 2012)

that's when i either walk away for a while or write down any old bollocks and edit it later or go read some sources and seek inspiration or the perfect quote


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 20, 2012)

I think I am panicing myself for no reason now.  I don't feel I can walk away from it, so am pootling away writing a load of bollocks.  All of which I expect will be scrapped, but words on a page look more appealing than a blank one.

Fucking shitty dissertation hate hate hate.


----------



## toggle (Apr 20, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I think I am panicing myself for no reason now. I don't feel I can walk away from it, so am pootling away writing a load of bollocks. All of which I expect will be scrapped, but words on a page look more appealing than a blank one.
> 
> Fucking shitty dissertation hate hate hate.


 
how long have you got left working on it?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 20, 2012)

toggle said:


> how long have you got left working on it?


 
Until Monday.  It's due on Tuesday but it needs printing and bound so I don't want to be printing out in a mad panic come Tuesday.   I was hoping to get it done by Sunday, but I think it'll take the pressure off a bit if I give myself Monday to do it too. Sigh.


----------



## toggle (Apr 20, 2012)

ouch.

i've got another 10 days for mine.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 20, 2012)

On 13,308 words on my dissertation. Need to write another 2500 I reckon. Word count is supposed to be 12,000 but if I can get it down to 14,000 ill be happy.

Literally dying in my chair now. Due in on Tuesday but I've bought my own binder . So don't have to panic about that.

Solidarity with all in the struggle against dissertation!


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 21, 2012)

Yesterday restarted essay that's due in Monday, not too drastic I just needed to cut n paste my previous drafts into a presentable mix, last night I had 3000 words with a 1000 to do, this morning laptop dies!
Window fail boxes keep popping up and whole thing freezing.
I manage to go onto safe mode and post all essay to self right click save paste as machine won't allow file posting.
Off to uni and 7 hours later I finish 4350 words and all 74 footnotes re written by hand.
I think its ok, there is no way to proof read it even.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 21, 2012)

the good news: I'm graduating on May 11 (sort of, I will still have a math exam to study for and pass over the summer but I'm supposed to go to the ceremony anyway)

the bad news: I've got tonight and tomorrow and a few hours Sunday night to write a 3-5000 word paper and two 1000 word ones and I'm sitting here exhausted with cramps and all weepy about a situation in my personal life. Next week I've got 2 more 3-5000 word papers. 
should I just start drinking now and say fuck it?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2012)

extension?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> extension?


 
nah, I'll bust it out somehow. And then I'm going to complain like a shrieking banshee on the course surveys about the fact that it is *totally unrealistic* to not give us a break in weekly assignments before final papers are due. It has gotten completely ridiculous this semester in my program. They've piled on the busy-work and in all of my classes to the point that the instructors haven't even had time to grade 1/2 our assignments. This is not an exaggeration. One of my professors hadn't graded _any_ of my work until 2 weeks ago when I emailed him to let him know. Completely fucking ludicrous! So, just to spite them I will give this last week everything I have left to give and then tell them to go fuck themselves with a sharp stick


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 21, 2012)

finally, first draft of my first chapter complete. I think it's a good'un, glad to get it done, and now I start work on the conference paper I'm giving in June

(it's 16,000 words which means it needs cutting, which always happens to me. There's a few things missing too...)


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 21, 2012)

Borrowed the daughter's note book and edited essay ready for submission.
Weekend off then hitting the dissertation.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 21, 2012)

chipping away, chipping away. have only written about 600 words but did a lot of the final research I need to write the thing.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll put this here too. 

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/22316


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 21, 2012)

Pretty much finished my dissertation, but for some reason I'm still proper stressing even though I've got two days to go over it, which is more than I though I'd had. So now I'm slowly getting drunk trying to get rid of that horrible tight chest of stress which I don't even need now that I'm done.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Pretty much finished my dissertation, but for some reason I'm still proper stressing even though I've got two days to go over it, which is more than I though I'd had. So now I'm slowly getting drunk trying to get rid of that horrible tight chest of stress which I don't even need now that I'm done.


 
Bags of time mate.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Bags of time mate.


 
Innit! But for some reason I'm still stressing, have been proper grinding my teeth at night. Cap it all off I've got work Tues night, I work at the union bar so will be serving my mates when I should be getting shapeless with them, that'll be well annoying.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 22, 2012)

1000 words now. Must. work. faster.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 22, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Innit! But for some reason I'm still stressing, have been proper grinding my teeth at night. Cap it all off I've got work Tues night, I work at the union bar so will be serving my mates when I should be getting shapeless with them, that'll be well annoying.


 
urgh. call in sick?  

I just went to the grocery store and wanted to kill everyone who was in there buying BBQ ingredients (aka fixings!). The weather is gorgeous out there, I don't blame them.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Innit! But for some reason I'm still stressing, have been proper grinding my teeth at night. Cap it all off I've got work Tues night, I work at the union bar so will be serving my mates when I should be getting shapeless with them, that'll be well annoying.


 
I've been grinding my teeth too! Thought it was just me who got that out of stress, didn't realise it was normal . 

I've got two days to proof read mine. Just going to chill at the library all day on both of the days and take my time.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> urgh. call in sick?
> 
> I just went to the grocery store and wanted to kill everyone who was in there buying BBQ ingredients (aka fixings!). The weather is gorgeous out there, I don't blame them.


 
Pissing it down in Manchester, thank fuck!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Pissing it down in Manchester, thank fuck!


 
You go M'cr, snap! Chilling at jrul whilst everyone else is proper shitting it!


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> You go M'cr, snap! Chilling at jrul whilst everyone else is proper shitting it!


 
Haha. Will be in JRUL tomorrow. Didn't make it in time today, gets busy too fast.

Desperate for a corner seat on Blue 1.

What dissertation are you doing? History?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 22, 2012)

Yep, I'm pmh tho.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> urgh. call in sick?


 
Yeah but done it far too many times already! I'm seeing it as a good way to sober up before the proper revelry starts.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 22, 2012)

1500 words. 
sorry if I'm being annoying, just trying to stay motivated!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> 1500 words.
> sorry if I'm being annoying, just trying to stay motivated!


 
You can do it!


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

I've just finished my dissertation. 

15,000 words though. Supposed to be max 13,200 but I'll be happy to get to 14,000


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I've just finished my dissertation.
> 
> 15,000 words though. Supposed to be max 13,200 but I'll be happy to get to 14,000


 
excellent!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 22, 2012)

2,000 words. about 7 hours. hmm


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> urgh. call in sick?
> 
> I just went to the grocery store and wanted to kill everyone who was in there buying BBQ ingredients (aka fixings!). The weather is gorgeous out there, I don't blame them.


I feel your pain, number of times I've been stuck in studying when the Mr and his mates have all gone skipping off for a BBQ with a big bag of weed.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I feel your pain, number of times I've been stuck in studying when the Mr and his mates have all gone skipping off for a BBQ with a big bag of weed.


 
 sucky.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> sucky.


And because I'm doing a distance learning module all summer I will start at uni in the autumn knackered with a load of young kids that have just had their summer holidays.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> And because I'm doing a distance learning module all summer I will start at uni in the autumn knackered with a load of young kids that have just had their summer holidays.


 
ouch. I did classes last summer, and let's just say I wouldn't do it over again. but at least it's over more quickly that way


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> ouch. I did classes last summer, and let's just say I wouldn't do it over again. but at least it's over more quickly that way


Yes, it might let me skip a year and save me about £12k so well worth it. It's not like I've had a 'holiday' for years anyway, though I do have a week working at a festie in a few weeks.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 22, 2012)

afternoon thread 

i've been hiding from this thread and my college email/fb for the past 5 weeks 

having just checked the latter it's all looking too good to be true atm


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 22, 2012)

having finished said chapter I'm now enjoying a blissful studying guilt free day off. AWESOME


----------



## Belushi (Apr 22, 2012)

Have german homework to do but feel completely demotivated, meh.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

Does anyone know how many words you could get away with in a 12,000 word dissertation. I know you're allowed up to 10% but I cant get it down from 15,000!


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 22, 2012)

Well to be honest, it will depend on the course.  My dissertation can be 7k minimum, 10k maximum.  One word under 7k, or over 10k, and we fail.  Absolutely no 10% either way, no second chances. 

I would ask your tutor, but I find it unlikely they would allow a whole three thousand over the word limit.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Well to be honest, it will depend on the course. My dissertation can be 7k minimum, 10k maximum. One word under 7k, or over 10k, and we fail. Absolutely no 10% either way, no second chances.
> 
> I would ask your tutor, but I find it unlikely they would allow a whole three thousand over the word limit.


 
Bloody hell that's ruthless! 

I'm going to try and reduce it to 14,000 because I don't think they'll be able to tell that im 800 over. 

3000 of my words are taken up by bloody references


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Bloody hell that's ruthless!
> 
> I'm going to try and reduce it to 14,000 because I don't think they'll be able to tell that im 800 over.
> 
> 3000 of my words are taken up by bloody references


 
Is that references in the body of the text itself? Paraphrase, paraphrase, paraphrase.  Allows you to only have to put their name at the end, but means you can massively cut down on the spiel you include.

Also, my actual reference list is not actually included in the word count.  The main body (so intro, lit review, methods, results, discussion, conclusion) has the 7-10k limit it.  Everything else (so title page, contents, list of appendix, abstract, reference list, appendices themselves) doesn't count.  I think this is why they are quite harsh on the word limit; you have the option to just shunt a load of stuff into the Appendix.

Do you have like a guide or something, that tells you what is, and what is not included in the word count?  Could you e-mail a tutor?  We got given a big fat handbook which answers most questions.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 22, 2012)

This dissertation is finally fucking getting somewhere.  Writing up the results is pretty easy going so far, and it's zipping through the word count.  I should have done this section first, I feel so much more positive now.  It may be due on Tuesday, but I might just get it done, and get it done well too.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 22, 2012)

I have to at least start my next assignment while I'm still at Rogues Picnic as I'm working it and will be there a week....


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Is that references in the body of the text itself? Paraphrase, paraphrase, paraphrase. Allows you to only have to put their name at the end, but means you can massively cut down on the spiel you include.
> 
> Also, my actual reference list is not actually included in the word count. The main body (so intro, lit review, methods, results, discussion, conclusion) has the 7-10k limit it. Everything else (so title page, contents, list of appendix, abstract, reference list, appendices themselves) doesn't count. I think this is why they are quite harsh on the word limit; you have the option to just shunt a load of stuff into the Appendix.
> 
> Do you have like a guide or something, that tells you what is, and what is not included in the word count? Could you e-mail a tutor? We got given a big fat handbook which answers most questions.


 
Yeah in the body. They are included in the word count. They're always included for us. 

They've all been shortened (apart from the first) too.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Yeah in the body. They are included in the word count. They're always included for us.
> 
> They've all been shortened (apart from the first) too.


 
Ouch. D:


----------



## toggle (Apr 22, 2012)

our refs are footnotes and all footnotes are included in the word count, since the time someone thought it a good idea to include 15k worth of foot wordcount in their footnotes for a 10k dissertation. we now get 10-12k, but penalised an unspecified amount for being under or over. my refs will probably be arround 2.5k of that.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Bloody hell that's ruthless!
> 
> I'm going to try and reduce it to 14,000 because I don't think they'll be able to tell that im 800 over.
> 
> 3000 of my words are taken up by bloody references


 
yeah it is. I don't see the point, really. shouldn't they be more concerned with the student being able to say what needs to be said than nitpicking the amount of words to that extent? silly and pretentious, imo.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 22, 2012)

So, it seems my conclusion is basically going to be that the government are a useless pile of tossers.  What an ace way to end an dissertation.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 23, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> 2,000 words. about 7 hours. hmm


 
about 3400 words now, but still a lot more work to do before it's done.  
tomorrow, on to the rest of the papers. so tired already


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 23, 2012)

Have hit the half way mark.  Still absolutely masses to do, but it is getting there.


----------



## toggle (Apr 23, 2012)

8k words edited into the final draft, which will probably hit 8.5 when the full referencing is done. i'm starting to worry that i'll have too high a word count rather than too little.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 23, 2012)

I am fast running out of energy I desperately need. Aaargh.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 23, 2012)

try a pack of these.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 23, 2012)

They give you wiiiings don't you know. 

I have broken through the minimum word limit.   The lit review is done, the discussion and analysis is pretty much complete too. All I need to do know is my introduction, conclusion, rewrite my appalling methods section, an abstract and all the contents page shite and I will be DONE.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm about to shit piss 

So I'm now on 6 week placement which is for want of a better word, 6 weeks, of unpaid, full time work. During this time I am to write 2 essays, write a daily blog and response to at least to others blogs, write a critical incident report and create a power point presentation to go with the report, and revise for an exam on public health.

I've partially written 1 essay and I'm on to tackling the critical incident report.

Does anyone have any advise about how one should go about this. My lecturer is being very vague and keeps saying "without me actually writing it for you" blah blah blah none of which is any use to me as I don't understand what one looks or sounds like.

I'm going back to trawl the internet for guides to writing a critical incident report.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 24, 2012)

I would assume it's a report covering a critical incident i.e. a serious / dangerous / whatever event.  I would have thought you would need to outline exactly what happened, what the consequences were and what needs to be put in place to stop that incident from happening again.  I'm not 100% on that though. 

This dissertation never seems to fucking end.  I'm now on 8,314 words, with a bit more of the methods section and conclusion to go before the main body of work is done.  Then all I have to is my abstract, references title page and contents page and sort out all my Appendix. All of those I'm doing tomorrow, they won't take too long, I have loads of time before the deadline to get that done and I just cannot be arsed to do it tonight.  But fuck me, I am so fucking fed up of it now. 

My methods section is far, far too short.  And also, I expect, a massive pile of wank.  But what can you do, I was never good at writing these bits and I suppose it isn't going to be the section that gets me the most marks, so I shouldn't worry too much. 

I may give up and go to bed anyway.  I'm so tired my eyes are making the words wobble.  Bah.


----------



## toggle (Apr 24, 2012)

had to do one a couple of years ago.

you need to look at an incident that happened during your time there. describe what happened. describe what you learnt from this. it can be an example of somehting being done well or completely crap. if you go for crap, then describe how you would have done better. it is an incident that was critical to your learning expereince rather than a specific health and safety violation or similar. although those can be good as you can go into how they are everyone's responsibility.

write a load of bollocks about how learning from this incident makes you feel you are better able to do whatever it is you are supposed to be doing. include at least one phrase per sentence that you wuld expect to find in a game of bullshit bingo. conclude with how this incident will affect your decision making in the future.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 24, 2012)

I think I've thrashed it out. It's taken me 7 hours of work just to plan the fucker out such is my sheer crapness at this

Thanks toggle but it's not like that unfortunately. That sounds more like reflective practice (another thing nursing appears to be cursed with). It's about reporting a critical incident, in this case a patient was alone resulting in them burning themselves and falling over.

To cut a long story short I've planned it out as thus

Intro
Background - Time, place, patient history
Description of the incident - This is the killer we have to critically analyze the incident. Why was the patient left alone, did the nurse know the patients condition, was adequate handover completed, were patient notes up to date, what tools were in place to monitor these factors etc etc blah blah blah
Actions/Recommendations - based on the findings above. However we have to find actions and recommendations that have been used successfully in the past and provide references to these which just fucks on a bit and seems kind of cunty. I have no idea where or how I'm going to find these yet and will worry about it when I get there.

They are really putting me off being a nurse right now.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 24, 2012)

ARGH IT NEVER FUCKING ENDS. Just the abstract and reference list to do now, I want it doooone. 

Reflective practice might seem annoying, but it's v important.  It'll become second nature to you eventually, at which point it's easy. 

Ingentaconnect.com is a good place to search for resources; it runs a search of thousands and thousands of journal articles. You should be able to get access to the articles through you institution. 

That critical incident sounds very much like reflective practice to me, just using external resources as backup as opposed to simply examining the self.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 24, 2012)

I got 77!


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 24, 2012)

I AM FREEEEEEEEEEE. DISSERTATION IS OVER. WOOOHOOOOO!

(Well one stuffs, that's a wicked mark )


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 25, 2012)

Ugh. Essay question panic. I've written two third of an essay and it's pretty good AND I enjoyed writing it. Maybe I enjoyed it too much as I am now not quite sure if all of it relates directly to the essay question.
Hmmmph.

I will look again tomorrow I suppose.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 25, 2012)

Got my final two essays back today, got an A3 and an A5. A3 is my highest mark so far, it is 20/22 (or 90%-ish).


----------



## smmudge (Apr 25, 2012)

ace tar  well done!

Still going through that criticism from the extremely nit picky tutor - a week later   yeah taking it slow, just one sentence at a time and luckily I don't have to (or haven't yet had to) change major parts of my argument to accommodate it.


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2012)

More i read this, the more i like mine.

he asked me yesterday if he had got it right between making suggestions where i could improve and not wanting to make me feel disheartened.


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2012)

my google-fu is failing me.

i need to find an example of where someone lost an election, due to their supporters loosing the vote, during the period when property qualifications were needed.for example, if the local industry declined and the working class supporters of a radical candidate went on the poor relief so a tory got in, or similar. i'm stuck.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 25, 2012)

Is that in Ireland?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 25, 2012)

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=YM0YnDhXMnYC&pg=PA338&lpg=PA338&dq=poor relief lose votes tory victory&source=bl&ots=upAssA7GiV&sig=YJHojjBY-_MUn4uiXRGv8mhjHfM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=hXOYT4GXLbLS4QSZg4DFBg&ved=0CEIQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=poor relief lose votes tory victory&f=false

??

Easier to read bit about the same thing here. 

http://www.historyofparliamentonline.org/volume/1690-1715/constituencies/preston


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is that in Ireland?


britain or ireland, i'd prefer late 19th century, but anything 1832 to 1918. when there was a property qualification on the electorate.

background is i've got this happening in 1895 in cornwall. the mining declined and a radical candidate lost an election because his working class voters lost their jobs. i'm sure it must have ahppened elsewhere, but i can't find a specific example.


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=YM0YnDhXMnYC&pg=PA338&lpg=PA338&dq=poor relief lose votes tory victory&source=bl&ots=upAssA7GiV&sig=YJHojjBY-_MUn4uiXRGv8mhjHfM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=hXOYT4GXLbLS4QSZg4DFBg&ved=0CEIQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=poor relief lose votes tory victory&f=false
> 
> ??


 
too early.

but i think that seardh string might have picked up a paper on yorkshire that looks interesting.

thankyou


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 26, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> about 3400 words now, but still a lot more work to do before it's done.
> tomorrow, on to the rest of the papers. so tired already


 
update: I finished the first one on time, and professor seems impressed, gave very positive feedback. The two other essays and other work for my courses is all done! Wheeee! 
Now onto the last leg of the race. The final 2 3-5,000 word ones. I have tonight, tomorrow, Saturday, and a few hours Sunday night after work to get them done. Feeling much more focused though, so it should be less of a struggle. 

My cap & gown arrived yesterday! So excited/scared


----------



## toggle (Apr 26, 2012)

i'm sitting at 10.7 atm, with a few hundred worth of references to add into this and a bit of work on the conclusion.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 26, 2012)

Just realised my next tutorial is not this saturday but next when I have agreed to be somewhere else.  Gah.  I was checking because I didn't want to miss it. Hmph.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 27, 2012)

I stayed up until 4am writing an essay, I really really wanted to improve on my writing and I wanted to include a lot of comparison and smart arse stuff. I got up at 7,dropped the boy off at school and did some shopping them came home to polish my conclusion and check my referencing before handing it in at 3. Only problem was that I fell asleep from about 11-2 meaning I had half an hour to finish off 
But I made it! And I am quite happy with it. Phew.
I've seriously got to get a study schedule sorted out, I just can't keep doing that to myself


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 28, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've seriously got to get a study schedule sorted out, I just can't keep doing that to myself


 I've never managed this yet - was like this all the way through first degree and all my post grad study

if you figure it out let me know


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 28, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> Now onto the last leg of the race. The final 2 3-5,000 word ones. I have tonight, tomorrow, Saturday, and a few hours Sunday night after work to get them done. Feeling much more focused though, so it should be less of a struggle...


 
ok. got the first of the last 2 done yesterday. went very smoothly and I didn't feel stressed. 4,700 words and 15 pages. 
Just ONE more to do. yay. hoping this one will go as smoothly, then I will be all donezzzz!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 28, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I've never managed this yet - was like this all the way through first degree and all my post grad study
> 
> if you figure it out let me know


 
yeah me neither. my success over the past 2 years has been a result of me locking myself in my apartment during whatever free time I had, and not making any plans or even allowing myself to go out shopping unless I was done with my work  pathetic, but it has worked.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 28, 2012)

My MSc dissertation is back on track after a moment of maddness. It's due in in Sept and I'm blogging about my research methods and findings, so hopefully that'll make the write up easy or alternatively very hard to edit.

I'm looking into a new area and there's a few people interested in it so the attention should keep me on track throughout the summer.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 29, 2012)

soooooo.....last night while working on my last assignment (evar!!) my laptop completely out of the blue went berserk and died/windows won't turn on. 
I have been trying to piece my essay back together from memory and finish it on my roommates computer.
This is terrible. I really, really wanted (well, _needed_) to be done.
Also, I need to include a bunch of charts and graphs in this one and she doesn't have Excel.


----------



## ButterPie (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, I just bodged together an essay.  It was only 1,500 words, and on a subject I am interested in, but I just didn't seem to be able to get into it.  Oh well.  Will corner my husband tonight and make him proof read, then send it off.  I've arsed about so long with this one, getting extension after extension, that I pretty much need to start panicking about the next one straight away.  Another one needing a study schedule here.  well, I make them, I just don't follow them.


----------



## toggle (Apr 29, 2012)

i know the feeling.

2 more days, then i have to get this printed and handed in. non optional. that is why i'm faffing about instead of doing it,


----------



## ButterPie (Apr 29, 2012)

The amount of notebooks I have with little timetables in is ridiculous.  I do two OU courses, Avon, edit a fairly big group blog, have two small children and in theory I'm meant to do some housework as well.  Oh, and "take it easy", according to my doctor.  Hmm.

TBF, I'm not actually that busy, I just spend too much time online or watching downloaded tv in binges.


----------



## toggle (Apr 29, 2012)

sounds very familiar.

i gave up on timetables, they don't work for me. I just need to find the incentive for a burst of energy in the direction of my course. then i get an immense amount done in a very short space of time, then can't do anyhting else for ages.


----------



## ButterPie (Apr 29, 2012)

I tend to lock myself in a room, away from everything, or even better just go somewhere.  It doesn't really matter where - I've got a lot done in the local pub.  I think it is just being somewhere different that does it.

But it probably helps that I am always behind and in dire need of catching up.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 29, 2012)

Rain seems to help with the productivity. I got loads of complicated prep stuff done this weekend. A really shitty summer will do wonders for my work


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 29, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> soooooo.....last night while working on my last assignment (evar!!) my laptop completely out of the blue went berserk and died/windows won't turn on.
> I have been trying to piece my essay back together from memory and finish it on my roommates computer.
> This is terrible. I really, really wanted (well, _needed_) to be done.
> Also, I need to include a bunch of charts and graphs in this one and she doesn't have Excel.


Oh no
hope you ve found a solution


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 29, 2012)

ButterPie said:


> I tend to lock myself in a room, away from everything, or even better just go somewhere.  It doesn't really matter where - I've got a lot done in the local pub.  I think it is just being somewhere different that does it.
> 
> But it probably helps that I am always behind and in dire need of catching up.


I do lots of marking in my local cafe as i cant get on u75 there or watch daytime tv


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 29, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Oh no
> hope you ve found a solution


 
thanks. I'm working on it. Unfortunately I had work today, so no chance to take the laptop to be looked at.


----------



## toggle (Apr 30, 2012)

word count is up to 11.3k. I need to add in another 20 or so refs, then try to add in some other sutff the tutor wanted. I can't find some of the stuff he asked for, so i'm going to say why not, and how it could be found then bring in the stuff i can find.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 30, 2012)

.


----------



## toggle (May 1, 2012)

finished.


----------



## Bakunin (May 1, 2012)

toggle said:


> finished.


 
HUZZAH!

Well Done! You've worked like a Trojan at getting this done on time and I think we'll both be glad to have a breather for a bit. Or have a bit and then a breather, once you've got it handed in.


----------



## toggle (May 1, 2012)

and you can shut up as well


----------



## Bakunin (May 1, 2012)

toggle said:


> and you can shut up as well


 
So that's the week's holiday at Kinky Pinky's House of Leather postponed, then?


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 1, 2012)

I'm done too  
laptop still busted though


----------



## wayward bob (May 1, 2012)

got our marks from last term today. A- 

given the state of my samples (hastily stapled together/scrawled on, with half of them missing ) they must REALLY have liked my book 

<squeeeeeeeeeeeee>


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 1, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> I'm done too
> laptop still busted though


 
ha ha ha...no it isn't 
just randomly decided to turn it on and it's working...for now anyway


----------



## madzone (May 1, 2012)

Well done Boberinski 

Today I found out they've changed our dissertation proposal from 500 words to 2000. Our entire dissertation is only 6000 words and we have 3 weeks to write the proposal ( the next three weeks will be the lectures that deal specifically with the dissertation - the final one is a week before hand in). That's on top of all our studio practice and other research (we have to research 10 artists and three concepts and upload it all to a research forum) that has to be done within the next 3 weeks and the fact that they decide to change the date of the studio practice and bring it forward. They can fuck the fuck off to be quite honest. The dissertation only constitutes 20% of our marks so making the proposal 2000 words ( and _effectively_ giving us a week to do it) is bloody daft and ill thought out.

And they haven't taken into consideration that it can take that long to find your fucking dyslexia tutor.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 1, 2012)

students stop handing in your essays
I hate marking!


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 1, 2012)

I just realized I wrote 14,227 words in 10 days!!!!1111!!!


not just words either, but carefully worded final assignment type words!
oh, and also several color-coded fancy charts and graphs, which I suck at


----------



## wayward bob (May 1, 2012)

madzone said:


> They can fuck the fuck off to be quite honest.


 
changing shit at the last minute is unforgivable afaiac. our lot bang on about professionalism so the very least they can do is treat us with the same 

i haven't sorted out my mess from last term yet but the tutor involved has cocked up _yet_ again and this time someone higher up's obviously put their foot down and told her to get to fuck. she was new this year and tbh i'll be well surprised if she's still on the staff next year 

disabilities were fantastic for me last term, i hope you have similar support in place ((madz))


----------



## madzone (May 1, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> changing shit at the last minute is unforgivable afaiac. our lot bang on about professionalism so the very least they can do is treat us with the same
> 
> i haven't sorted out my mess from last term yet but the tutor involved has cocked up _yet_ again and this time someone higher up's obviously put their foot down and told her to get to fuck. she was new this year and tbh i'll be well surprised if she's still on the staff next year
> 
> disabilities were fantastic for me last term, i hope you have similar support in place ((madz))


Well. quite. We've had emails saying we need to attend more and we're always being told about professionalism but it seems it doesn't apply to them. I have my dyslexia tutor but as far as disability support goes it's pretty much non-existent really. The campuses (and the courses) are set up for fit and healthy young people with no family attachments. There's two disabled parking spaces near my studio. There's a skip parked in one of them.


----------



## Bakunin (May 2, 2012)

toggle said:


> and you can shut up as well


 
Like I did in the charity shop yesterday?

I found that hugely amusing.


----------



## toggle (May 2, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> Like I did in the charity shop yesterday?
> 
> I found that hugely amusing.


 
i found the conversation after you had scuttled out appologising, far more amusing.


----------



## Bakunin (May 2, 2012)

toggle said:


> i found the conversation after you had scuttled out appologising, far more amusing.


 
Then we were both happy. Excellent.

Still, we shall this day hie ourselves over to the grim shithole that is the dreaded 'Plymouth' and actually hand in the aforementioned exercise in academic excellence that is your dissertation. Then we shall proceed to perambulate in the general direction of a catering establishment or purveyor of fine beverages of a caffeine or alcohol-related nature and indulge ourselves with some celebratory libations.

That means we hand it in and get some lunch, by the way. 

You could wear that new dress as well. Give me something nice to look at on the train.


----------



## toggle (May 2, 2012)

i may have to just consider the possibility now of getting off the computer and walking into the bedroom to tell you what the plan is.


----------



## wayward bob (May 2, 2012)

another really good tutorial today for our group project  i banged on about glasgow art school a little too much i think 

but we've done some good research between us and we seem to be working pretty well as a team (which reminds me i have to stick the colour references on facebook). we didn't half get some funny looks playing around with paint swatches in the management building 

(we're designing banners to hang in the new flagship building on campus, and the "winning" ones are actually gonna get made  we were trying to find matches for the existing furnishings to see that our designs would fit into the space)


----------



## madzone (May 2, 2012)

Just had an email - they fucked up. It's 1000 words not 2000. Stand down


----------



## smmudge (May 2, 2012)

I have 5 days to write the last concluding remarks of my last essay. It's not actually the deadline that's the problem but the fact I have a library book I need to do it which has been recalled so I'm getting fines everyday it doesn't go back. I'll defo write it tomorrow. I've been saying that for the last month but I really mean it this time. Tomorrow. Yeah.


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2012)

Just got my latest marks and pretty disappointed.  It's my worst mark of the course.  tutor obvs realises I'll be disappointed in it and says not to be disheartened as says transition from quant to qual analysis often difficult.  Bah.   She sounds a bit disappointed in it too.


----------



## wayward bob (May 2, 2012)

ah quimmy, but at least you never have to do that bit of work again :hopefulsmile:


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2012)

Shame it was the most enjoyable to do!


----------



## wayward bob (May 2, 2012)

well if you enjoyed it that's what i'd want to take out of it. you'll enjoy getting better at it


----------



## smmudge (May 4, 2012)

See see I told you I'd write it. Finished my last ever essay for this degree bar references and maybe another sentence because it feels a bit like it's hanging at the mo.

That means perhaps signing off this thread indefinitely  Nah I hope to be back


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

We get our dissertations back on the 18th (bloody quick turnaround).  I am shitting myself big time already.


----------



## smmudge (May 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> We get our dissertations back on the 18th (bloody quick turnaround). I am shitting myself big time already.


 
The provisional marks for ours have already been posted up in the department. I've avoided looking so far! I hate getting marks anyway but even worse knowing that this is it, no way of clawing it back if it's rubbish!


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

smmudge said:


> The provisional marks for ours have already been posted up in the department. I've avoided looking so far! I hate getting marks anyway but even worse knowing that this is it, no way of clawing it back if it's rubbish!


 
This is what is terrifying me.  I am so convinced that I didn't finish a section properly too, but I was too scared to check after hand in because it wasn't like I would be able to change it.  Argh the fear.


----------



## smmudge (May 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> This is what is terrifying me. I am so convinced that I didn't finish a section properly too, but I was too scared to check after hand in because it wasn't like I would be able to change it. Argh the fear.


 
I remember how to do it now. While my actual hope is for a good mark, before looking I lower my 'acceptable mark' boundary and hope for loads lower than when I handed it in. I think from the moment of hand-in your work in your head gets worse and worse, but in reality isn't that bad  At least for me anyway, that's why I hate going back and reading stuff I wrote ages ago!


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

smmudge said:


> I remember how to do it now. While my actual hope is for a good mark, before looking I lower my 'acceptable mark' boundary and hope for loads lower than when I handed it in. I think from the moment of hand-in your work in your head gets worse and worse, but in reality isn't that bad  At least for me anyway, that's why I hate going back and reading stuff I wrote ages ago!


 
I never proof read, I sort of proof read as I go and once it's finished, it's finished.  I am hoping I am doing the same, winding myself up that I did shite when actually I expect I've not done too bad.


----------



## toggle (May 4, 2012)

so glad i'm not the onyl one


----------



## smmudge (May 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I never proof read, I sort of proof read as I go and once it's finished, it's finished. I am hoping I am doing the same, winding myself up that I did shite when actually I expect I've not done too bad.


 
I try and proof read but for my dissertation I gave it to my dad to do


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

smmudge said:


> I try and proof read but for my dissertation I gave it to my dad to do


 
Nobody proof read mine, I only finished it 40 minutes before the deadline.  Meh, I'm not going to think about it anymore, no point worrying about what I can't change.


----------



## madzone (May 4, 2012)

Not strictly an essay but we have to upload research and images on 10 artists and 3 concepts to a research forum.It is doing my farking head in.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 4, 2012)

marking is doing my head in


----------



## quimcunx (May 4, 2012)

Do they all read the same?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Do they all read the same?


no they are very variable and some are surprisingly reflective and most have some good parts.  Some have very little redeeming features (ouch) and some are plagiarized in some capacity.
Also
a)it's a big responsibility to grade someones work
b) it takes time to consider it properly - every one, not just the first two
c) I have to separate out how much they try from what they've actually written
d) there are people who should have a dyslexia assessment and I can't make allowances for compositional problems if they don't have an official diagnosis
e)we use over long and complicated feedback sheets which are really only useful for external examiners - they are over thorough for our students needs and for the time allocated for marking
f)as evidenced from the start of this thread when I was a student I procrastinate like hell which is why I am marking at 8 30 on a Friday night (again)


----------



## toggle (May 4, 2012)

> d) there are people who should have a dyslexia assessment and I can't make allowances for compositional problems if they don't have an official diagnosis


we don't get allowances in what is produced for marking even with an assessment. note tsakers, extra help in learning to structure, but when work is handed in, ti's marked the same as everyone elses.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 4, 2012)

toggle said:


> we don't get allowances in what is produced for marking even with an assessment. note tsakers, extra help in learning to structure, but when work is handed in, ti's marked the same as everyone elses.


we are allowed to make 'reasonable adjustments' and to 'focus on content and understanding of the subject wherever possible'

For some dyslexic students this is pretty easy to apply to their work.  I have found that some dyslexia takes the form of the writer needing to write very long and complex sentences that are three times as long as necessary yet they still make grammatical sense and forward the meaning the writer intended.  This seems to go with being quite methodical and slow and steady about producing meaning.  In those cases I am lenient with the writing style and the increased word count to an extent.

For other types of dyslexia grammatical errors can obscure the meaning of the content.  This is a tough call to mark as I can see what I think the student intended and I can even draw on my prior knowledge through class and tutorial conversations but ultimately have to go with what is written.  For example, one of my students tends to make a bold statement, goes on to qualify this successfully then frequently ends the sentence contradicting the opening sentiment.  This seems very likely related to loosing a grasp of grammatical structure at the end of a long sentence. Its hard to say if this is a reasonable adjustment as content and understanding have been impaired.

Some dyslexic writers also to overlook spelling mistakes that spell check makes which alters meaning in sentences.  Also, proof reading by some dyslexic writers doesn't always pick up where cut and paste attempts have left double posts of sentences or parts of sentences.  I put errors like this in 'reasonable adjustments' as they are not detracting from content or understanding for me - the mistakes are obvious. 

The most frustrating types of dyslexia for students seem to be where students have a large mismatch between verbal articulation and written articulation.  This is tough on them and tough to mark.  Some dyslexic students also find it hard to organise their time and ideas to such a large extent that it really impedes their progress.  This is the situation that I find hardest to support as such students tend to find it hard to say what their problem is due to lack of organisation of ideas, they submit late and don't' always help themselves.  Nor are they able to say what sort of help they need.  Frustrating all round.


----------



## toggle (May 4, 2012)

> I have found that some dyslexia takes the form of the writer needing to write very long and complex sentences


 
yep, i now check every damn sentence to make sure it's not too long.i have been told this is more forgivable in more advanced study. i'm guessing that you are less bothered by the overdoing the complexity in marking 5 dissertations than 200 first year essays?





> Some dyslexic writers also to overlook spelling mistakes that spell check makes which alters meaning in sentences


 
which is why i have stuff proofread. i know practice makes better as well, and pointing out those errors, so i know what i'm doing regularly and what to look out for. i looked back at stuff i wrote last year and was astounded it got the grades it did.



> The most frustrating types of dyslexia for students seem to be where students have a large mismatch between verbal articulation and written articulation.


 
i'm all over the shop when i speak as well. same issue that causes the writing errors, too many ideas in too short a space of time. one of my tutors uses verbal presentation as part of the course mark though, specifically to counter this problem.


are you allowed to tell these students to consider assessment? or suggest methods they can use to help? the more people that tell them, the more likely it is they will go be assessed. and tell them several times, part of my dyslexia is my short term memory. if i'm told something 8 times, it will stick eventually.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 4, 2012)

do you mean to get an assessment for their dyslexia?

I do tell students to consider an assessment if I see mismatch between their effort and levels of reflective thinking and the quality of their writing. 

student services has experienced such a reduction in their finances that the waiting list for assessment is immense  (maybe over a year) and they now have to pay 200 pound and not 50 as previously.  Many students will risk 50 pound but not 200 to be tested.  That barrier makes many think that they're not really dyslexic, that nothing will help anyway, that they've lived with this for all their childhood and adult life etc

And yes, it's easier to mark writing styles that over compensates when it's post graduate dissertations  because of the variety of content - the student isn't being compared to a large cohort.  Students generally have assimilated more strategies by this point and can communicate what they do and what they need.

Undergraduates who have just been diagnosed don't tend to have strategies or real knowledge of the way dyslexia affects their work. 

It is also very satisfying to support students who have the tenacity and creativity to overcome such barriers and then to witness their success.


----------



## toggle (May 4, 2012)

yep,

and i paid the 200 quid. because i got told one too many times for me to be able to ignore it. the waiting time yours have is crappy though, i only had to wait a week. toolate to get much of the official support. not too late to get a HUGE boost from knowing i was right all along and it was dyslexia not lazyness or inability causing the problems.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 4, 2012)

toggle said:


> yep,
> 
> and i paid the 200 quid. because i got told one too many times for me to be able to ignore it. the waiting time yours have is crappy though, i only had to wait a week. toolate to get much of the official support. not too late to get a HUGE boost from knowing i was right all along and it was dyslexia not lazyness or inability causing the problems.


this is SO important for people
It's sad that you and others have struggled so long with those feelings around yourself as a learner and its ace that you've moved beyond
/patronising tutor voice over


----------



## toggle (May 4, 2012)

nods.


----------



## smmudge (May 6, 2012)

So looking around I'm pretty sure where I want to go to do an MRes and hopefully PhD afterwards. They want an academic reference...a dissertation supervisor is suitable, right? I haven't really got to know many other members of staff being joint honours and flitting between departments. My diss supervisor is sound though, we had some interesting chats. It would be a good idea to visit him during his office hours and ask, wouldn't it?


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 6, 2012)

OK

After a mini breakdown last night involving far to much red wine I got up really early this morning and completely rewrote my public health assignment. Nothing from the original was saved, bar the ideas. Loads happier with it now although it did take 5 hours to do.

Onwards and upwards as I attempt to tackle my emergency nursing essay next.


----------



## toggle (May 6, 2012)

smmudge said:


> So looking around I'm pretty sure where I want to go to do an MRes and hopefully PhD afterwards. They want an academic reference...a dissertation supervisor is suitable, right? I haven't really got to know many other members of staff being joint honours and flitting between departments. My diss supervisor is sound though, we had some interesting chats. It would be a good idea to visit him during his office hours and ask, wouldn't it?


 
i need 2 refs, was told to give my supervisor and anyone else who has taught me.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 7, 2012)

I have, quite unsure how, got myself a job ($25 an hour) teaching a woman I met while on placement how to write essays. She's doing her EN's and they have sent back her essay and told her to do it again.
I had a look and it consisted of large chunks of cut and paste with a sentence or 2 between each chunk. Her referencing left a lot to be desired too. Interestingly the comments tell her to go back and read the guide so I'm not sure what she's been doing.
Anyway. I have my "how to plan an essay" guide ready and we shall go through it shortly.


----------



## smmudge (May 7, 2012)

toggle said:


> i need 2 refs, was told to give my supervisor and anyone else who has taught me.


 
Yeah I looked this seems to want one academic and maybe another, but they don't specify academic for that reference so I can get a previous employer to do it.
Think I'm gonna pop in on Tuesday and have a chat, only so he doesn't forget who I am between now and when I ask for the ref.
Unless he gave me a real shit mark on my dissertation. Then I'll just go home and cry and e-mail him at a later date.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 7, 2012)

Well the tutoring thing went ok although I was surprised at how utterly defeatist she was about writing. I managed to get her about half done by the end of the sesh and have booked another one for a week once she's written the rest using the plan we made. I made $50 though!!!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 7, 2012)

urghhh this is riddiculous. I only have to write 800 words but i can't even string together one single coherent sentence. It's all SO BORING  
Time for yet more coffee and toast to relieve 1% of the boredom


----------



## Hellsbells (May 7, 2012)

oops, i re-discovered my ability to write sentences (altho probably not coherently) and now have 2500 words when i only need 800.
Plus i'm meant to be writing up a research project tonight. And planning for a lesson first thing tomorow


----------



## toggle (May 7, 2012)

that's why i loathe small projects, by the time you get going, you're double the wordcount and still going.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 8, 2012)

I've been awarded the Elsevier prize for outstanding academic achievement from my Uni.

Me!


----------



## smmudge (May 8, 2012)

Got 79 on my dissertation. Feel a leeeeetle bit cheated out of that one mark for a proper exceptional first but I'll take it. 40 doubly weighted credits at 79 should be enough to cancel out my weaker modules hopefully and see me through for a first overall.


----------



## wayward bob (May 8, 2012)

i have to face the tutor doom tomorrow morning


----------



## wayward bob (May 9, 2012)

well that was rather surreal: she gave me a hug and started talking about eating worms 

she also banged on about professionalism _again_ and said i should always approach her when i have a problem (errr like i did and her reply was that i was basically lying about the change of dates ) and that you should never show your weaknesses  but anyway, i don't have to do the presentation. result


----------



## wayward bob (May 9, 2012)

miniGMgoit said:


> I've been awarded the Elsevier prize for outstanding academic achievement from my Uni.
> 
> Me!


 
fucking yay you


----------



## Red Storm (May 9, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Got 79 on my dissertation. Feel a leeeeetle bit cheated out of that one mark for a proper exceptional first but I'll take it. 40 doubly weighted credits at 79 should be enough to cancel out my weaker modules hopefully and see me through for a first overall.


 
I don't get my dissertation marks until the day I get the result of my entire degree. Scary shit!


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 10, 2012)

My graduation ceremony is tomorrow! 

excited and nervous


----------



## Red Storm (May 10, 2012)

Just finished my last ever essay!


----------



## toggle (May 10, 2012)

i've just confirmed that the 2 people i was intending to ask are prepared to give me a reference.i have half my final year marks back and I'm averaging 65 on those. need to get 60 or above to qualify.

part time route for an Mres is to do the taught modules in the first year, then the research, mosrly in the second. i'll therefore need a lot less to cover the cost of the first year. but I still need £1400 by september. So I'm busy flogging off craft stuff and books. and asked the rellies to give me some cash instead of birthday pressies. i'm looking into aplying early to get myself lined up as a possibility for some ov the bursery options. there are some that can pay 10% of my fees, one over the whole faculty that can cover it all, but that is only for full time I think, and i can't do full time and earn enough to make sure we both eat. i don't care how much blokey wants to push himself, i will not have him make himself ill for me.Realistically, I think i can make enough through wages, while the student finance paid the rent, to cover about 800 of the total, but that is stll short. and it is determined by the employment agency playing ball. made it very clear to agency bloke that I'll do part time next week only as a favour to him, but i want to be next on the list for the full time 50 hour week factory jobs.

first 20 quid in the fund tonight from flogging some demijohns. this is going to be a very slow road.

hope no one minds me posting this here, didn't really know ehree else to.

i also need to start thinking about what I would need to be able to get hold of to try and do a 30k word research project. So far, i'm considering the relationship between the reform movement and anti slavery campaigners in cornwall. freind picked up some interesting stuff doing an essay last term that suggests that this looks interesting. other options are, extening the work i did for my dissertation in one constituency to examine the whole of cornwall. the cornish response to the boer war, or an overview of working class dominated constituencies from 1884 to 1918 to detemine how fluctuations in the local economy affected election results.

is it a good sign at this point that i have moe ideas than i have time to look at? and what percentage of the project proposal are they likely to want at the application stage?


----------



## stuff_it (May 11, 2012)

Onwards with the net assignment....*sigh*

At least it's not sodding trusses.



toggle said:


> i've just confirmed that the 2 people i was intending to ask are prepared to give me a reference.i have half my final year marks back and I'm averaging 65 on those. need to get 60 or above to qualify.
> 
> part time route for an Mres is to do the taught modules in the first year, then the research, mosrly in the second. i'll therefore need a lot less to cover the cost of the first year. but I still need £1400 by september. So I'm busy flogging off craft stuff and books. and asked the rellies to give me some cash instead of birthday pressies. i'm looking into aplying early to get myself lined up as a possibility for some ov the bursery options. there are some that can pay 10% of my fees, one over the whole faculty that can cover it all, but that is only for full time I think, and i can't do full time and earn enough to make sure we both eat. i don't care how much blokey wants to push himself, i will not have him make himself ill for me.Realistically, I think i can make enough through wages, while the student finance paid the rent, to cover about 800 of the total, but that is stll short. and it is determined by the employment agency playing ball. made it very clear to agency bloke that I'll do part time next week only as a favour to him, but i want to be next on the list for the full time 50 hour week factory jobs.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, better start preparing my bursary blags.


----------



## wayward bob (May 11, 2012)

since when did essays come back with a grade but no comments?


----------



## toggle (May 11, 2012)

when tutors are crap.


----------



## wayward bob (May 11, 2012)

no surprise there then


----------



## toggle (May 11, 2012)

contact them and ask if they put the comments on a seperate sheet whihc has been lost.

demand feedback.


----------



## wayward bob (May 11, 2012)

fuck that, i don't want _any_ more feedback from her


----------



## wayward bob (May 11, 2012)

plus she fails to recognise my genius  C ffs


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 13, 2012)

Look, everybody is doing so well!

I felt that I took a bit of a risk with my last assignment, I was worried that I hadn't been as thorough as I could have because I wanted to branch out and challenge myself more rather than just phone in another perfectly good essay. Anyway, it worked and I had excellent feedback on my creative arguments, interpretations, analysis and all that good stuff. I'm so happy because it confirms that my instincts are not warped and I've not made a mistake in committing myself to this field. Huzzah.


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2012)

It's that time again. An essay to write tomorrow. Today's effort all about floundering so rush job again.


----------



## Chemical needs (May 13, 2012)

I've got about 5000 words of a dissertation still left to write - it's in on Friday... and i have an exam on Wednesday. Hooray!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 13, 2012)

Quimcunx, I have complete confidence in your ability to bang out a winner.
Fnarr, fnarr.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2012)

Due noon wednesday.  9.15pm Monday. Start rewriting essay from scratch. 

Made 
of 
Win.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2012)

Not like!


----------



## stuff_it (May 15, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> We get our dissertations back on the 18th (bloody quick turnaround). I am shitting myself big time already.


I would be more worried that I was getting my assignments back in two days if I wasn't getting good marks!

24th is my next due date.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 15, 2012)

i get 2 lots of marks back this Thursday. No sleep for me Weds night i'm thinking. In massive panic going over and over all the things i'm sure i did wrong.


----------



## wayward bob (May 15, 2012)

my main woe is not enough hours in the day atm


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 15, 2012)

Need to spend all day tomorrow reading. Well, apart from my morning coffee appointment, lunchtime nap and evening engagement 
Has until Tuesday to write this essay. I'm surprised at how much time I have left myself for this one, something must be amiss...


----------



## quimcunx (May 15, 2012)

The reading will take longer than you think.  

I have enough words now but not enough conclusion.  i.e. no conclusion.   the conclusion in my head is kind of similar to my introduction. Perhaps my introduction is wrong.   

Still it's only 23:20.  Plenty of time yet.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 16, 2012)

You're right. What I really need is a highlighter and a plan.

I'm amazed at how quickly you write quimmy 
Go have a milkshake, you'll be grand


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2012)

Can I have a milkshake please?

Who knew there was so much marking in the world ?  It's like I've discovered the magic porridge pot of marking?  And who thought it would take so damn long? 

/sharpens pencil, cracks on....


----------



## stuff_it (May 16, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Can I have a milkshake please?
> 
> Who knew there was so much marking in the world ? It's like I've discovered the magic porridge pot of marking? And who thought it would take so damn long?
> 
> /sharpens pencil, cracks on....


My milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard... etc.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> My milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard... etc.


well as long as they're not bringing more marking.....


----------



## quimcunx (May 16, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> You're right. What I really need is a highlighter and a plan.
> 
> I'm amazed at how quickly you write quimmy
> Go have a milkshake, you'll be grand


 
I haven't written anything since then!  Not sure I have anything else to say tonight.  It might have to wait until lunch tomorrow.


----------



## funky_sessions (May 16, 2012)

fml - 2 stupid sketchbooks to complete before all my work from my final year gets handed in.
I f*cking hate sketchbook work. And whoever decided that it was a good idea to have ALL our work handed in during the last week needs several boots to the face.


----------



## quimcunx (May 16, 2012)

1658 words.  Just editing to do.  Manana.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2012)

ok finished the marking for tonight
no more marking till next Wednesday and then a break till July (phew)

at least this one was a really great research project - worth staying up for - was proud of my student (well I'm proud of all of them but some push themselves that bit further and that's aces)


----------



## funky_sessions (May 16, 2012)

grrr... 1.5 sketchbooks to go. 
and I have to write two critical evaluations. *sigh*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2012)

funky_sessions said:


> grrr... 1.5 sketchbooks to go.
> and I have to write two critical evaluations. *sigh*


----------



## wayward bob (May 17, 2012)

on our course we have to choose a route for the next two years: designer or artist, there's overlap and flexibility between the two but we need to choose a "home" curriculum if you like. so we had lectures today from one tutor who's a practising designer and another who's an artist, and at the end they asked if anyone had any ideas which way they were leaning and i said yes. and she (the artist) said "well i know _you_ do: you had it written all over your tin when you got here"


----------



## toggle (May 18, 2012)

I've just talked to one of the Cornish studies lecturers and i've been asked if I will present the findings of my dissertation at a local history conference in October. It's not a huge thing, 20 or so local history enthusiasts, but he also discussed whether it would be written up for publication. 

I'm absolutely delighted.


----------



## Bakunin (May 18, 2012)

toggle said:


> I've just talked to one of the Cornish studies lecturers and i've been asked if I will present the findings of my dissertation at a local history conference in October. It's not a huge thing, 20 or so local history enthusiasts, but he also discussed whether it would be written up for publication.
> 
> I'm absolutely delighted.


 
Now we're going to smoke too many fags, get thoroughly arseholed on scrumpy and boff like rabbits.

It's been a most excellent day thus far.


----------



## smmudge (May 18, 2012)

toggle said:


> I've just talked to one of the Cornish studies lecturers and i've been asked if I will present the findings of my dissertation at a local history conference in October. It's not a huge thing, 20 or so local history enthusiasts, but he also discussed whether it would be written up for publication.
> 
> I'm absolutely delighted.


 
That's awesome!


----------



## toggle (May 18, 2012)

absolutely.

it makes all the difficulties of taclking something that no one else has really looked at worthwhile.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (May 19, 2012)

Hi all, I just checked back in here at Urban for the first time in a year or 2 and noticed this thread! I contributed here now and again so I hope all are ok! I handed in my diss at the end of April so am now all finished, 4 years done. Got a job lined up too so it's all been worth it. Maybe I'll check in again when I get the results for my diss etc. Don't know what my overall degree will be yet but I suspect it will be a 2:1 and I'm happy with that. Cheers for the help a long time ago if you remember!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 19, 2012)

Congrats, what you gonna do?


----------



## jonnyd1978 (May 19, 2012)

Primary school teacher.

How long have we had the avatars and 'likes' buttons? I seem to remember the ed was dead against this sort of thing!


----------



## 8115 (May 19, 2012)

I need to get back on the study bus. I got a Distinction in my last course, go me*  Just issues with funds now, really. I love studying.

*it was an easy course though


----------



## funky_sessions (May 21, 2012)

well... it's the final hand in for my degree tomorrow @ 9am. i've spent a week being forced to write bullshit sketchbooks. and i'm actually past caring anymore.

my final exhibition stuff is good I think. I hope the lecturers do too.

now i'm going to get very drunk.


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2012)

Gin<maths


----------



## wayward bob (May 21, 2012)

funky_sessions said:


> my final exhibition stuff is good I think. I hope the lecturers do too.


 
pics please


----------



## funky_sessions (May 21, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> pics please


 
ok, i'll take some after I put it up tomorrow. although one of my frames broke  so i'm a little annoyed. and stressed.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2012)

assessment of revision requirements for my exam has shaken any confidence I might have had.


----------



## Greebo (May 22, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> assessment of revision requirements for my exam has shaken any confidence I might have had.


FWIW I don't think I've ever met (or spoken to) anyone who was completely happy with the revision they'd managed to do compared to what they thought they needed.


----------



## toggle (May 22, 2012)

absolutely.

still waiting for some sign of the results for my last taught course. that is the one that i think i might have flubbed one of the questions on and I'm crapping myself waiting.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 22, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> assessment of revision requirements for my exam has shaken any confidence I might have had.


 
How long to go until the exam Quimmy?
Have they been quite specific in what you need to revise?


----------



## stuff_it (May 22, 2012)

Feel rough, terrible cold, deadline is fucking tomorrow. 

Have asked for an extension, but both no idea if I will get it, and not really got time to spend more time on this anyway. 

Going to try and finish it off in the night tonight while the Mr is at work and leaving me alone. I love him but it's impossible to work when he's off work and around all day, and impossible to work at my mum's without disturbance from her as well.

Lovely as it is for everyone to want to spend time with me I wish they would all just fuck off when I'm busy. It's like because I'm not out getting paid for my uni work it doesn't 'count' as my own time. 

Can't wait for next year.

e2a, just had a long conversation with my mum, she wants me to go sodding shopping with her - in fucking M&S. She's going to buy me clothes but still, I'm not even sure there's anything I *want* in M&S - she will be thinking of 'casuals' or somesuch. 

Just realised that it's Tuesday and not Wednesday, may still do this - I can see myself missing the deadline by an hour or two though.


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> How long to go until the exam Quimmy?
> Have they been quite specific in what you need to revise?


 
3 weeks, and yes.    I don't think I've been a very effective note taker and I mostly just don't remember much.  tra la la. I'm sure it will look different in a week or so's time.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 22, 2012)

giving a conference paper next month, and worrying about how prepared I am. Still 20 minutes speaking is only about 2,500 words... In other news I got a position as a TA for next year 

(if you study undergrad history at UCL I might teach your seminar next year!)


----------



## Roadkill (May 22, 2012)

From the other side of the table ... I've just finished my marking for this academic year.  Thank fuck.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 22, 2012)

2500 word investigation almost complete. Still compiling my recommendations and working on the appendices and trying to get my head around the concept of quality management and continuous improvement.


----------



## stuff_it (May 23, 2012)

Late night maths. *sigh*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Late night maths. *sigh*


 
Did you get your extension stuffs?


----------



## stuff_it (May 23, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Did you get your extension stuffs?


Yes. 



Going to take this weekend while my mum is away to study at her house in peace and quiet and try and get ahead.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 24, 2012)

How the fuck am I supposed to revise in this weather!?!?!


----------



## wayward bob (May 24, 2012)

books > park


----------



## stuff_it (May 25, 2012)

Fuck this shit, I've done most of the questions except the one I'm stuck on - going to go buy some underwear to cheer myself up.


----------



## quimcunx (May 25, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> books > park


 
This is my intention.


----------



## wayward bob (May 27, 2012)

well, i don't have any word limits as i'm writing up my journal atm rather than an essay, but i'm pretty chuffed i've done nearly 1200 words so far today


----------



## wayward bob (May 27, 2012)

ah bollocks  just remembered i have to do a cv to go in/with the journal and there's prolly some other irrelevant crap they want too 

hand-in is weds but it's kid2's birthday on tues so i really need to get her picture done before that too.

time for a quick spliff break


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2012)

WOW! This thread is practically 3 years old!!!

Hello and much love to all of the essay crew old/continuing and new!


----------



## wayward bob (May 27, 2012)

hey rutita *waves*

i'm another 300 words down


----------



## wayward bob (May 27, 2012)

2000 words  wine time


----------



## wayward bob (May 28, 2012)

well i reckon i have the journal stuff about as done as it's going to get, even if it's not quite as done as i'd like. just need to print out words & pics and do some sticking.

even without the stuff i still have to put in i have a good half of an a4 sketchbook full and the mate i was talking to today hasn't even started hers 

i really do need to get a wriggle on with my final designs though: need to have at least a couple i'm happy with by thursday and i haven't even started yet 

(atm i'm shopping kid2 for her birthday pressie: that's gonna take me all night til i'm happy with it )


----------



## toggle (May 28, 2012)

71% on the dissertation.

and an overall grade of 66% if the external examiner confrims all my grades. not bad conidering i got the dyslexia diagnosed so late.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 29, 2012)

Lesson: I would not be up at 2:23 a-fucking-m if I'd picked up the habit I knew I needed to pick up during my damned Bachelors a good 7 years back, and had inserted references AS I WROTE my thesis, instead of 1 day before needing to submit an example of my academic writing.


----------



## toggle (May 29, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Lesson: I would not be up at 2:23 a-fucking-m if I'd picked up the habit I knew I needed to pick up during my damned Bachelors a good 7 years back, and had inserted references AS I WROTE my thesis, instead of 1 day before needing to submit an example of my academic writing.


 
ooooooops


----------



## wayward bob (May 29, 2012)

oops indeed 

decided not to go into college today. my heads a bit frazzled atm and i work better at home.


----------



## stuff_it (May 29, 2012)

I should really finish putting all this stuff electronically and send it in really. 

At least all the actual work is done, bar the 'impossible' question. I may chuck it out down in the SF to see if anyone else has a clue, lol.


----------



## wayward bob (May 29, 2012)

well today's going pretty well so far: made progress on kid2's pic (told her it'll be ready after tea ) and got all the stuff i need printed for my journal so i can stick it all in tomorrow 

next: straighten up and head into town


----------



## mrs quoad (May 29, 2012)

I've just ctrl+fed for every single instance of a 'z' in my 23,000 word document, to ensure the greatest possible brutalisation of Americanisms.


----------



## wayward bob (May 29, 2012)

okay, one last spliff then i sober up and get sticking


----------



## wayward bob (May 29, 2012)

everything that's gonna get stuck tonight is now stuck and i'm high on spray mount


----------



## PlaidDragon (May 30, 2012)

So glad I didn't see this thread before I finished Uni. Done two essays in the last month, B in my dissertation, B- in my 'Rage! Writers Change the World' module. Two very late nights (one all-nighter), punctuated with sunrises, red wine and pizzas. I don't think this thread would have helped!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 30, 2012)

Nearly finished, nearly finished, nearly finished, nearly finished....


----------



## wayward bob (May 30, 2012)

journal handed in 

i really should get cracking on some designs now  cannot be arsed


----------



## Hellsbells (May 30, 2012)

at all you people finishing things. Very jealous. My final portfolio deadline isn't til 21st June and of course, as usual, i'm spending all my time procrastinating.


----------



## wayward bob (May 30, 2012)

what you studying hb?


----------



## stuff_it (May 30, 2012)

This will be in by morning.I have done the hard question, and just have to finish typing everything up.


----------



## wayward bob (May 30, 2012)

hmm. i'm fucked tbh, exhausted. i feel bad not having anything for the tutorial tomoz (missed last week cos i didn't have anything then either ) as it's a group project and we should be producing group designs by now. i just have zero interest in this project, been putting all my energies into my journal/personal stuff recently. i know i won't fail so i'm seriously lacking motivation atm. and i have to keep an eye on my head which has been a bit wonky of late.

i know i can come up with *something* at the last minute and today isn't quite last-minute enough for me  but still, i'm taking the rest of the day off.

edit: i'm gonna go in and try to do as much as i can on the group part: choosing designs that work together etc. and just be upfront that a) i have no designs to contribute at this stage and b) i don't give a shit if my work isn't part of the final piece as long as i haven't let anyone else down.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 30, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> what you studying hb?


 
pgce. Can't WAIT to finish


----------



## quimcunx (May 30, 2012)

So I've got 72% for my coursework, which is a grade 2.  (You need 85% to get grade 1)  However even if I managed to buckle down to revision I've no chance of getting 70% for my exam to maintain the 2.   And as it is I'm not buckling down at all. Just hope I do enough to get a 40% pass.


----------



## stuff_it (May 31, 2012)

Nearly there, but then straight on to the next one - 3 weeks ....*sigh*

Probably do better if I wasn't watching Iron Man at the same time.


----------



## stuff_it (May 31, 2012)

Tada! One more done. Yay.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh fucking hell. I made a mistake about the word count and am now three hundred words over with no conclusion  
Seen as this is my last essay of the year eek I've been really show off in it. Oh well. I can afford to lose three hundred and still be brilliant.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 1, 2012)

Blurgh

Not an essay but still

Just finished my 6 week hospital placement (nursing). I was in the Rapid Admission and Planning Unit here in Darwin so got exposed to all manner of gross tropical unpleasantness. I've seen some pretty heavy duty stuff this time


----------



## Greebo (Jun 1, 2012)

miniGMgoit said:


> <snip>Just finished my 6 week hospital placement (nursing). I was in the Rapid Admission and Planning Unit here in Darwin so got exposed to all manner of gross tropical unpleasantness. I've seen some pretty heavy duty stuff this time


Congratulations on your endurance then.    I expect that placement weeds out quite a few who already had doubts.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Congratulations on your endurance then.  I expect that placement weeds out quite a few who already had doubts.


Well in our debrief today they let slip that over 1/3 of students currently on placement are on "learning agreements". I had the very strange experience of going to my prize giving ceremony this evening (I won an outstanding academic achievement award for last years study). All these usual gruff and generally sour faced old bags were really nice to me and it turns out they had all been talking about me and my study buddy (who also won an award) and our progress. Lots of encouragement to come back and continue our studies. At the end of the evening we were left with the person now responsible for post grad studies who was blind drunk and "venting" about her opinion on abortion 

Still, an interesting night was had and they were severing proper good wine.


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 1, 2012)

one week before my oral presentation of MA, explaining my methodology to my supervisor, and just found out I am a 'new Historicist', wow!


----------



## funky_sessions (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay! opening night of my final show is over with  there were some BS speeches, and muchos alcohol. so overall, pretty good


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 2, 2012)

did you do the red dots?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 2, 2012)

Only got a 64 on this one. 

I'm dooomed.....dooooooooomed.....*

*actually it's the first one of this module that I've got under 75...not that doomed, just a bit pissed off with myself.


----------



## funky_sessions (Jun 2, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> did you do the red dots?


 
no, I totally forgot!  but, I did hear people saying they'd like to buy a copy of my book 

pics of my exhibition pieces are in the may photo thread


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 2, 2012)

funky_sessions said:


> ... but, I did hear people saying they'd like to buy a copy of my book


 
wtfuckingfuck?  did you not have paypal and whathaveyou all set up waiting?


----------



## funky_sessions (Jun 2, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> wtfuckingfuck?  did you not have paypal and whathaveyou all set up waiting?


 
no  I did tell them they could get it on the blurb store though


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## stuff_it (Jun 7, 2012)

Apparently I won't have my results in time to miss a year now, but it means I can take the rest of the summer off....see ya laterz thread.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 7, 2012)

I only have to revise for an exam now 
That's 19 essays down, hurrah! 
Like everybody else, I shall be taking my leave, abandoning the thread until September.











                                        ****  SUMMER!  ****


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 7, 2012)

when's your exam?  

surely we don't break up for summer until exams are finished?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure. I think it's on the 11/06. They keep changing it.
In my mind I have broken up already. I only need to pass this thing, the result makes no difference to me whatsoever and I don't even enjoy the subject. Sofuckit.


----------



## toggle (Jun 10, 2012)

scolarship aplication.

please conplete electronically.

it's a fucking pdf


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2012)

toggle said:


> scolarship aplication.
> 
> please conplete electronically.
> 
> it's a fucking pdf


Bastardo. I hate that. 

I should really be doing one.


----------



## toggle (Jun 10, 2012)

i'm going to write in the few bits of info it asks for, then staple the personal statement ot it.

then fill in the 17 fucking page masters aplication form, with my flounciest fountain pen


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 10, 2012)

exam tomorrow. gulp.

immediately followed by  freedom.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> exam tomorrow. gulp.
> 
> immediately followed by freedom.


Good luck quimcunx, not that you'll need it.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 10, 2012)

cheers.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 10, 2012)

aye good luck - do you have a lucky pencil case or a gonk on a pencil?


----------



## funky_sessions (Jun 11, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 11, 2012)

Cheers. 

No but I'm hoping I'll get a lucky essay on a grain of rice and lucky magnifying glass for my birthday.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 11, 2012)

G'luck. I've got mine tomorrow as well and a full bottle of wine waiting for me when I'm done.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 11, 2012)

G'luck to you too.


----------



## funky_sessions (Jun 11, 2012)

muchos luck to you too Shifty!


----------



## toggle (Jun 11, 2012)

nothing like not sleeping well to get things done. I've filed in all but one section of the application form. and that;s the personal statement. i've now got 20 mins before my alarm goes off and tells me i'm off to work, for at least a 12 hour shift. i'm going to be absolutely fucked by the end of this evening.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 11, 2012)

good luck shifty


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 11, 2012)

toggle said:


> nothing like not sleeping well to get things done. I've filed in all but one section of the application form. and that;s the personal statement. i've now got 20 mins before my alarm goes off and tells me i'm off to work, for at least a 12 hour shift. i'm going to be absolutely fucked by the end of this evening.


 and well done


----------



## toggle (Jun 11, 2012)

coffee is good. lots of coffee is even better. looked again at the dtes and i've got an extra day, this has to be posted by thurs at the latest. shit boss will simply have to give me enough time at lunch to go find a post office to get it sent. and someone down there can tell me where the nearest post office is.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> G'luck. I've got mine tomorrow as well and a full bottle of wine waiting for me when I'm done.


Goodl luck ShiftyBagLady, the wine after it sounds like a very good idea.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 11, 2012)

Good luck exam people


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 11, 2012)

I just got my final result back for 1st year. From six subjects I have 2 A's, 3 B's and one shameful C*. Average grade: B.

Reasonably happy with that for my first year at uni.  Although my inner perfectionist is aware I could have done better, starting uni was a big learning curve and not just academically, so onwards and upwards.

*half kidding but it does bug me.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 11, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I just got my final result back for 1st year. From six subjects I have 2 A's, 3 B's and one shameful C*. Average grade: B.
> 
> Reasonably happy with that for my first year at uni. Although my inner perfectionist is aware I could have done better, starting uni was a big learning curve and not just academically, so onwards and upwards.
> 
> *half kidding but it does bug me.


 
That's ace, you are past the hard bit now so getting better and better marks will be easy!


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 11, 2012)

smmudge said:


> That's ace, you are past the hard bit now so getting better and better marks will be easy!


 
Doesn't the work keep getting harder though?


----------



## smmudge (Jun 11, 2012)

Err...so I have been trying really hard to get good marks in my philosophy modules because I have not managed to grasp throughout my entire undergraduate career what it is they are looking for. Well, that is, I was trying right up until my very last essay, and then I just wrote any old shit and hoped and prayed for at least 60. Then I look up the marks for this final philosophy module, and somehow got a first  and my final essay, the one I thought was just a load of crap, gets me 75!! And second top marks overall, in a class of 70  :wtf: feedback--> "This is an excellent essay" Uh NO IT ISN'T, you fucking WEIRDO! It's just a LOAD OF SHITE  I fucking hate analytical philosophy!


----------



## smmudge (Jun 11, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Doesn't the work keep getting harder though?


 
Not that much, you've made the biggest jump now!


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 11, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Not that much, you've made the biggest jump now!


 
Hurrah 

Well done on your analytical philosophising, you must have been doing something right


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 11, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Doesn't the work keep getting harder though?


 
Not really.  It all becomes much easier, largely in part because you're used to the system, how things work etc and everything is a lot less stressful in that regard.  It isn't that the topics become harder, but their expectation of how you'll approach it becomes raised.  So for example, they'll expect a better level of analysis, an ability to link between topics obviously and so on.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 11, 2012)

Well it is done.  

I've not had a good day to be honest.  Woke with a headache which kept coming back after the painkillers wore off. It's rainy. got the day off on my birthday, but it was for the exam, I've got women's problems that I'm going to have to take to the doctor, I forgot to do something important unrelated to the exam. I don't really know about the exam.  I know I didn't do brilliantly, but can't judge past that, didn't enjoy it. Just hope it was a pass. Went to the pub after which was fine but just a few people who I have only met once or twice. didn't stay out long but took ages to get home because I thought I'd get the bus but stood watching it with no driver for 20 mins in the rain and when I turned my back for a minute it fucked off.  So got the tube (just missed a train) home drained but with nice dinner. put half in the oven and then forgot to put the other bit in so ate some cake while I waited another half hour.  Just feel tired and slumped now.  Headache has gone at least. 

Blah. Work and more rain tomorrow.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Doesn't the work keep getting harder though?


Mostly what purenarcotic said about this, but the thing is, the second year you haven't got to adjust to so much at the same time, and so it really is a lot easier. And a lot less stressful.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Not really. It all becomes much easier, largely in part because you're used to the system, how things work etc and everything is a lot less stressful in that regard. It isn't that the topics become harder, but their expectation of how you'll approach it becomes raised. So for example, they'll expect a better level of analysis, an ability to link between topics obviously and so on.


 
See there is a part of me that goes 'what if I am already operating at the maximum level of analysis I am capable of?..'  I know that's daft though, but I always have the fear.



Greebo said:


> Mostly what purenarcotic said about this, but the thing is, the second year you haven't got to adjust to so much at the same time, and so it really is a lot easier. And a lot less stressful.


 
A lot the first year was just adapting to such an increased workload and how to balance it. At the start it felt overwhelming, by the end I could take it in my stride. So carrying that into next year will be a big plus 

Also I spent a lot of this first year drunk which has probably handicapped my grades somewhat  this won't hopefully be an issue next term.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Well it is done.
> 
> I've not had a good day to be honest. Woke with a headache which kept coming back after the painkillers wore off. It's rainy. got the day off on my birthday, but it was for the exam, I've got women's problems that I'm going to have to take to the doctor, I forgot to do something important unrelated to the exam. I don't really know about the exam. I know I didn't do brilliantly, but can't judge past that, didn't enjoy it. Just hope it was a pass. Went to the pub after which was fine but just a few people who I have only met once or twice. didn't stay out long but took ages to get home because I thought I'd get the bus but stood watching it with no driver for 20 mins in the rain and when I turned my back for a minute it fucked off. So got the tube (just missed a train) home drained but with nice dinner. put half in the oven and then forgot to put the other bit in so ate some cake while I waited another half hour. Just feel tired and slumped now. Headache has gone at least.
> 
> Blah. Work and more rain tomorrow.


 
I hope today is a better day.. at least no more exams for a while


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Well it is done.
> 
> I've not had a good day to be honest. Woke with a headache which kept coming back after the painkillers wore off. It's rainy. got the day off on my birthday, but it was for the exam, I've got women's problems that I'm going to have to take to the doctor, I forgot to do something important unrelated to the exam. I don't really know about the exam. I know I didn't do brilliantly, but can't judge past that, didn't enjoy it. Just hope it was a pass. Went to the pub after which was fine but just a few people who I have only met once or twice. didn't stay out long but took ages to get home because I thought I'd get the bus but stood watching it with no driver for 20 mins in the rain and when I turned my back for a minute it fucked off. So got the tube (just missed a train) home drained but with nice dinner. put half in the oven and then forgot to put the other bit in so ate some cake while I waited another half hour. Just feel tired and slumped now. Headache has gone at least.
> 
> Blah. Work and more rain tomorrow.


 
Remember that a pass is only 40%, I'm sure you've done at _least_ that 
And now your time is free to read what you like (that's always the best bit of getting to the end of a course for me).

Don't forget that if your health was effecting you on the day (you mentioned women's problems), then you can put in a special circumstances form that the exam board will consider.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think it affected me in the exam.  I think I did enough to pass, I suppose, in that I wrote stuff for everything.   Just lacking confidence that it was the right stuff, enough of it etc.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2012)

I've just checked my course website for about the hundreth time this week to see if my result it there (it's due on the 15th), and they've moved the date the results will be out to the 20th .
I don't want to wait any more.  I'm also waiting to hear about an interview I had on Tuesday, and I won't hear about that until next week either.
I wanted an excuse to drink champagne tomorrow night


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2012)

It's Friday tomorrow night.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> It's Friday tomorrow night.


 
That'll do


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm procrastinating.  I'm writing a paper for a conference in a few weeks' time.  I've done a shedload of research, my conclusions are pretty straight in my mind and so is the basic structure of the paper.  But can I make myself settle down and write it?  Can I fuck.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 14, 2012)

six weeks of research and I finally gave my first paper at an academic conference, entitled "How to kill an act of parliament: dockers in the 1960s and 70s". I was really pleased by how it went, lots of interested questions and people coming up to talk about it with me. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 15, 2012)

Supervision on Monday, and I need to send a literature review some time before then.

I've got 50 pages written.

I think most of the _content _is there.

Just without any structure.

Or coherence.

Blehehehehehehhhh.


----------



## toggle (Jun 15, 2012)

did the maths and decided i hae to do the part time route. but tit that i work for dosen't just think he still is lord of the manor, he used to be lord of the manor and still has the family archive and according to his wife, he adores talking about it.

i'd alos suspect that if i can interest him, i can get intros to a few other poeiple from him that also have similar documents, which is easier than a blind contact. i just have to explain to my work coleagues that i still think he's a tit, but he;s a tit with a pile of documents i need and i'll be nice to satan if he has his own archive and an ancestor that sat in parliament after the third reform act.

what i was questioned about when i asked about the masters program was whether i knew about the availability of docuements. i'm hoping to be able to say i have access arranged to at leawst one lot before i put in the aplication


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 15, 2012)

Well.

I've entirely re-written 22 pages of lit review today (but how fucking awesome is it to be able to re-write 22 pages in a day? Therein lies the advantage of writing crap first!)

And I'm off to the gym, to get in half an hour of exercise before Artichoke comes home from painting. Then she'll be all like blah blah blah and we'll watch some tv, and then I'll be up and rewriting the other 28 f***Ing pages 'til gone 4 this morning. Followed by two more re-reads tomorrow, before sending it off to my supervisors.

Still. If this looks ok (to them), then I'm one serious chapter off finishing my PhD. And the only remaining one is just a combination of the one I'm writing now, and my findings. This is the lit review, so no f***ing new references should be needed for the discussiono


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh, jesus, full read-through started at 09:00, finished at 13:30. Three hours later, I'm 16 pages in to typing in the amendments 

Can't see tonight being an early bedtime  Need to send it off before tomorrow (if I want my (poor) supervisors to have any chance of even skimming it...)


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2012)

Finished proofing no 2 and it's looking alright! Artichokes having a look, corrections til midnight, then sending it off 

e2a: aND at 2am, the fucker's sent. HELL YEAH.


----------



## toggle (Jun 17, 2012)

> Dear *************, (nominated as a part of the School of Humanities and Performing Arts Team)
> It gives me great pleasure to inform you that you have been nominated in one of the categories in the Vice-Chancellor’s Enterprise Awards 2012. Regardless of your progress through the competition, to receive a nomination is an accolade in itself – many congratulations and thank you for your contribution to our University.


 
now i'm really confused. I'm struggling to think of nything i've done that would lead to being nominated for an award.


but the tutor i did my dsissertation with, the really nice one is elaving the uni. i'm hoping that his replacement will be as patient with my particular fascinations with cornish history.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 17, 2012)

They think you're great, don't argue with them.
Mysterious, mind. Can you find out who nominated you? Congrats anyway, I'm sure that you've earned it.

I've got to say, I feel a little bored now that I've got nothing to work on. For the whole summer. I was going to get a head start on some reading over the summer but I might also do some essays, some research or maybe some creative writing to stay loose.


----------



## toggle (Jun 17, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> They think you're great, don't argue with them.
> Mysterious, mind. Can you find out who nominated you? Congrats anyway, I'm sure that you've earned it.
> 
> I've got to say, I feel a little bored now that I've got nothing to work on. For the whole summer. I was going to get a head start on some reading over the summer but I might also do some essays, some research or maybe some creative writing to stay loose.


 
idk, i just emailed nice tutor to see if he knew anyhting about it



ETA: email from a lass suggesting it might have been a heritage project we did earlier in the year. i didn't think it had been all that much, but it appears we might have impressed someone.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 18, 2012)

Having moaned on this thread a lot, thought I'd post that I got a 2.1 for my degree.  Didn't get the first in my dissertation that I wanted, but I shouldn't be surprised given that I did it in about 4 days.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 18, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Having moaned on this thread a lot, thought I'd post that I got a 2.1 for my degree. Didn't get the first in my dissertation that I wanted, but I shouldn't be surprised given that I did it in about 4 days.


 
Big congrats mate! I get my results a week tomorrow, well nervous.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 18, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Big congrats mate! I get my results a week tomorrow, well nervous.


 
Good luck!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 18, 2012)

oh god can i come on here and moan please. Currently struggling throught the hell of my final assignment - several thousand words over the limit (as usual) - and still have some way to go before covering all the points i need to cover. Feel like i'm going completely insane. I need a beach on a deserted island


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 18, 2012)

yay pn


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks lovely.  I've had gin and now I'm on the wine.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 18, 2012)

2.1 aint to be sneezed at lovely


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 19, 2012)

I've just had my latest module result.
I had prepared myself for a grade 4 pass, but was secretly hoping for a 3.
I got a 2


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just had my latest module result.
> I had prepared myself for a grade 4 pass, but was secretly hoping for a 3.
> I got a 2


congratulations!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 19, 2012)

Gah.  Writer's block _again_.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Gah. Writer's block _again_.


what you want is the writer's block

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Writers...9487/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340123515&sr=8-1


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 19, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Gah. Writer's block _again_.


 
if writer's block is anything like artist's block the only cure is to drink. heavily


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> if writer's block is anything like artist's block the only cure is to drink. heavily


that makes it worse. have three pints (or less if you're not able to hold your beer) at most.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 19, 2012)

being drunk _constantly_ until inspiration hits has worked for me so far


----------



## smmudge (Jun 20, 2012)

Provisional classifications out, says I got a first wooooo


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 20, 2012)

god, i am almost hyper-ventilating at the thought of finishing this project and FINALLY handing my portfolio in tomorow and GETTING MY LIFE BACK 
Still got another 150 words to get rid of first though and the dreaded references and bibliography


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 20, 2012)

oops - i just deleted a whole paragraph and now only have 35 words to get rid of!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 21, 2012)

When will I learn to do work in the day time and not at 2am?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 21, 2012)

dear god when does your semester actually end over there?  
I've been done for almost two months now (not to rub it in - it just seems unfair & cruel!)
in fact I am going to be taking 3 very condensed full credit summer classes next month and will _hopefully_ be the only one here citing my woes 
best of luck to you guys on your final assignments


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 21, 2012)

wooooo smmudge


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 22, 2012)

Why oh why do I seem to have lost the ability to write to a word limit?    I need about 3,000 words for my conference paper - I've only twenty minutes to deliver it in - and I've written 4,000.  Serious editing required.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 22, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Why oh why do I seem to have lost the ability to write to a word limit?  I need about 3,000 words for my conference paper - I've only twenty minutes to deliver it in - and I've written 4,000. Serious editing required.


From my last email to my supervisors:



> Please find my literature review attached.
> 
> It is currently too long (I haven't had the time to write something shorter)


 
Having sent off my lit review (after a fortnight of 8am til 2am work days), I've spent the week since Tuesday writing one one-page synopsis of my thesis. Could've done it a tonne faster, but clearly experienced a brain fart. I've been playing Deus Ex and bothering the cat instead, ty 

e2a: on the bright side, my supervisors suggested splitting off the first 2-3,000 words of the lit review and calling it 'introduction.' Thereby meaning I've only got a methodology and discussion to write.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 27, 2012)

There is a profound irony in the fact that I've been teaching Masters level quantitative research this year, BUT MY METHO-FUCKING-DOLOGY IS PURELY QUALITATIVE.

I am having a fat-ass bitching mofo time of writing my methodoloyg. FUCK YEAH.

Though, thankfully, went utterly bonkers during my MPhil, and initially wrote a 5,000 word methodology, only 2,000 words of which I could use.

So I'm harvesting that.

Still.

What a dull fucking fucker, ay.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 27, 2012)

Got a 2:1.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 27, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Got a 2:1.


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 27, 2012)

Cheers! Twiddling my thumbs waiting for peeps to finish work so I can go pub.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 27, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Got a 2:1.


Huzzah!


----------



## smmudge (Jun 27, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Got a 2:1.


 
Nice one! Congrats


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 27, 2012)

Ta all!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2012)

getting worried about my last 3 classes. They start in less than 2 weeks, and are a semester's worth of work crammed into a little over a month. 
So, that's like taking 9 classes (or more) at the same time   and I will still be working 20-30 hours a week. 

If I make it through, I will be a graduate at the end of it. Which will be very


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 30, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> getting worried about my last 3 classes. They start in less than 2 weeks, and are a semester's worth of work crammed into a little over a month.
> So, that's like taking 9 classes (or more) at the same time  and I will still be working 20-30 hours a week.
> 
> If I make it through, I will be a graduate at the end of it. Which will be very



and good luck


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> and good luck


 
thanks. I'm going to need it!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 1, 2012)

A 28-slide powerpoint probably isn't a 15 minute presentation, ay


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 1, 2012)

First run: a stuttering 15:30. 

Perhaps because of hidden slides & slides of tables. 

But they invariably turn out longer IRL.


----------



## funky_sessions (Jul 1, 2012)

I get my results tomorrow @ 7am... *nervous*


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2012)

funky_sessions said:


> I get my results tomorrow @ 7am... *nervous*


Fingers crossed and thumbs held for you.


----------



## funky_sessions (Jul 2, 2012)

I got a 2:2  2 marks off a 2:1 *grr*


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 2, 2012)

you're in eminent company  and anyway, more to the point, you NEVER HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN  

now get out there and knock 'em dead


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 3, 2012)

Reckon I'm a day off having a full draft PhD thesis.

In need of a lot of editing, but still...

2 weeks of lethargy then an explosion of writing starting yest!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 3, 2012)

In 2.5 days (after 2 weeks of procrastination), I've knocked out an 11,000 word conclusion 

+ 4,500 of methodology, +88,000 of findings and intro and lit review...

Erm. 103,500?

That's not awful, tbf. Needs to be 80k + a max 20k of footnotes, endnotes, appendices; can bung a few case studies in the footnotes.

And the conclusions need *a lot* of work  This was first draft 'getting-it-down-before-fucking-off-to-a-conference' stuff


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I've basically finished my thesis.

Or, at least, I've finished the first write-through.

Need to add a couple of bits (4 paragraphs, I think), and cull 15-20,000 words 

But otherwise, it's there.

I think.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 31, 2012)

One of my supervisors is a senior mental health person.

I took one of his modules during the MPhil.

One of his recommended texts was an excellent - though out of print - book by Alan Stone.

I've read it cover to cover, annotated it heavily, and continued to use it.

My frustration is that every time I cite Stone, my supervisor tells me that I've got it wrong. And proceeds to tell me Stone wrote nothing of the sort, and I've clearly misinterpreted him.

When - going back to the book - I blatantly haven't 

So I've just gone through a chunk of my lit review citing every damned page on which Stone covers anything other than testifying in court, because that's the only thing my supervisor's saying he's written about. Which is... just... wrong. tbh.

What I find slightly more frustrating is that we've had the same discussion about 4 times now. And each time we have it, he forgets it. So we have it again 6 months to a year later


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 31, 2012)

By him a copy of the book "hey, look, I saw this book we have been discussing and thought you might like a copy"
Inside you can write Dear Forgetful Academic, read or STFU. Respectfully, Quoad.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 3, 2012)

Haven't copied over the discussion section yet:







Or added any of the appendices (bibliography, interview schedules, blah blah blah).

GETTING THERE.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 4, 2012)

I got the result from my latest OU module the other day. 74 for my essays, overall, and 70 for my exam. That's a 2:1 for this module. Especially with the year I've had. I am really happy.


----------



## Edie (Aug 4, 2012)

S☼I said:


> I got the result from my latest OU module the other day. 74 for my essays, overall, and 70 for my exam. That's a 2:1 for this module. Especially with the year I've had. I am really happy.


Well done mate  Fantastic achievement.

And keeeeep goingggg mrs q!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2012)

72 for assignments and 66 for exam. I'm just pleased I passed the exam. I really wasn't sure that I had. OU grade 3. What's that in real money?

I'm pleased enough. That's the first exam I've sat since school.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 5, 2012)

So I'm slaving over my reflective assignment. While reflective papers are generally easy to put together my lecturer for this unit scares the living shit out of me so it has to be spot on.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 5, 2012)

i have 7 weeks of holiday left 

that is all.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 6, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> 72 for assignments and 66 for exam. I'm just pleased I passed the exam. I really wasn't sure that I had. OU grade 3. What's that in real money?
> 
> I'm pleased enough. That's the first exam I've sat since school.


 
Nice one Quimmy 

A grade 3 is the equivalent of a 2:2


----------



## tbtommyb (Aug 6, 2012)

need to do my dissertation by the end of the month (only 12,000 words mind). I'm currently stuck in that trap of endlessly reading more stuff and putting off actually writing. also sitting on u75 too much.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 13, 2012)

Have just sent my supervisors 80,500 words of increasingly-less-drafty thesis - 500 words over, and in need of a bit of work, but getting there...


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 24, 2012)

13000 words in into my dissertation, actually beginning to think I might get this beast finished!


----------



## smmudge (Aug 27, 2012)

This is a really stupid question and probably not the right thread to ask but anyway...

Not long ago I made a decision that I really want to build an academic career. I know it's not a guaranteed route but I figured the best way to do this is through masters then PhD.  The thing is because I had some years before uni doing something else and I'm spending this year getting some money together, by the time I start my PhD at this rate I will be 27.  To get into academia after that, will I be...too old?? I know it is not an easy thing to get into; all I'm worried about is how old I be when I finish (if I do) my phd


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2012)

Well quoady seems to be doing something along those lines and he's over 27. 


I think.  He may have just lead a hard life.  Well he has lead a hard life in some ways.  Oh, I dunno.


----------



## Kuso (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm 27 and 2 years into my phd and hoping to go that route, have been out for several 30ths since I started in this lab, so I wouldn't really worry.  Especially considering academia is one of those things that you could probably do later in life I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 28, 2012)

smmudge said:


> This is a really stupid question and probably not the right thread to ask but anyway...
> 
> Not long ago I made a decision that I really want to build an academic career. I know it's not a guaranteed route but I figured the best way to do this is through masters then PhD. The thing is because I had some years before uni doing something else and I'm spending this year getting some money together, by the time I start my PhD at this rate I will be 27. To get into academia after that, will I be...too old?? I know it is not an easy thing to get into; all I'm worried about is how old I be when I finish (if I do) my phd


I left school at 15, and returned to college at 40, did my access to higher ed. I passed my BA at 43, and am finishing my MA dissertation now at 45. I think that you are just showing off how young you are. Blooming whipper snapper!


----------



## tbtommyb (Aug 28, 2012)

smmudge said:


> This is a really stupid question and probably not the right thread to ask but anyway...
> 
> Not long ago I made a decision that I really want to build an academic career. I know it's not a guaranteed route but I figured the best way to do this is through masters then PhD. The thing is because I had some years before uni doing something else and I'm spending this year getting some money together, by the time I start my PhD at this rate I will be 27. To get into academia after that, will I be...too old?? I know it is not an easy thing to get into; all I'm worried about is how old I be when I finish (if I do) my phd


 
I am doing an MA, but have been to fair few presentations by PhD students and many of them seem to be around your age. In my area (international relations mostly) it seems pretty normal to work for a few years at something related and then go back for the PhD. tbh I think everything that shows an enthusiasm beyond blindly pursuing more and more qualifications can only be a good thing.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 29, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> I left school at 15, and returned to college at 40, did my access to higher ed. I passed my BA at 43, and am finishing my MA dissertation now at 45. I think that you are just showing off how young you are. Blooming whipper snapper!


 
 Yes I know I'm not old old but it was annoying being an undergrad and talking to phd students my own age! Then again when I'm not studying I still read key thinkers and that because I'm a bit sad but it definitely puts me at an advantage so I can't see those years as wasted, even if I'm not working in a field that's related really.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 29, 2012)

After dithering I thought I'd just go for the course I knew in my heart I wanted to do.  The next start date isn't until February  which I suspect means I missed the September one so now I have to do a different course and do that one next year or wait until February and do summer study instead of winter study.  Grr.  Goddamn my procrastinating.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 29, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> After dithering I thought I'd just go for the course I knew in my heart I wanted to do. The next start date isn't until February which I suspect means I missed the September one so now I have to do a different course and do that one next year or wait until February and do summer study instead of winter study. Grr. Goddamn my procrastinating.


 
((Quimmy))

I'm doing a feb course too, I'd much rather study in the winter 
Which module did you have your heart set on?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 29, 2012)

child development. How can that not be interesting.

I've not followed you up on the info you gave me either. 

Tonight I will sit down properly and go through things methodically. *determined*

I may even sit at the desk to show I mean srs business.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 6, 2012)

My dad's reading through my thesis.

Some of his comments are pretty useful.

Others seem to miss the point a bit 




			
				original text said:
			
		

> ...drug use and (alleged) offending ... often signify multiple additional needs including homelessness, unemployment, lack of qualifications, poverty, dire physical and mental health, and long-term victimisation


 
Dad's comment: 'do you mean _lack of _poverty?'

No, dad  Definitely not.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 7, 2012)

Went through my entire thesis this evening, highlighting *every single reference.*

Then entered them into an Excel spreadsheet, to cross-reference with my current reference list.

About 300 of them (fair enough).

Only... just as I hit 'C'... I closed the spreadsheet, without having saved *any* of it 

So I've spent the last 2hrs re-entering the data, and going through it a second time (have done the easiest 200 or so tonight!)


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 7, 2012)

smmudge said:


> This is a really stupid question and probably not the right thread to ask but anyway...
> 
> Not long ago I made a decision that I really want to build an academic career. I know it's not a guaranteed route but I figured the best way to do this is through masters then PhD. The thing is because I had some years before uni doing something else and I'm spending this year getting some money together, by the time I start my PhD at this rate I will be 27. To get into academia after that, will I be...too old?? I know it is not an easy thing to get into; all I'm worried about is how old I be when I finish (if I do) my phd


 
I think that's a pretty normal age, isn't it? even a bit on the young side of average, maybe. most people take time off to work, or have families, to travel, save money, etc. most medical doctors seem to be about that age before they can start their careers as well. 
Trust me, 27 is not that old.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 7, 2012)

smmudge said:


> This is a really stupid question and probably not the right thread to ask but anyway...
> 
> Not long ago I made a decision that I really want to build an academic career. I know it's not a guaranteed route but I figured the best way to do this is through masters then PhD. The thing is because I had some years before uni doing something else and I'm spending this year getting some money together, by the time I start my PhD at this rate I will be 27. To get into academia after that, will I be...too old?? I know it is not an easy thing to get into; all I'm worried about is how old I be when I finish (if I do) my phd





quimcunx said:


> Well quoady seems to be doing something along those lines and he's over 27.
> 
> I think. He may have just lead a hard life. Well he has lead a hard life in some ways. Oh, I dunno.


Oh, yeah, sorry, completely missed this 

I was pissed and occasionally sectioned up until 2004-5, when I was 24-5yrs old. Then I kinda rolled up in Huddersfield, did a BSc in 2yrs, spent about 18 months studying for a certificate in counselling whilst working for a grade-A catastrophe of a drug service, and *then* moved into postgrad study.

Somehow, I think I was 27 when I started.

I'm now 32, and finishing.

tbf, I don't really think 27 is a bad age at all to be doing a PhD. If you've got some motivation and purpose, then chances are - IME - you'll be streets ahead of most people who go straight from a Bachelors into a Masters because they're not sure what else they 'should' be doing. IME, about two-thirds of my Masters course were people who wanted a very good social life with a nice bit of wage-increasing paper at the end of it.

Erm, tbf, I'm 32 with bugger all in the way of pension contributions. But I was drunk until I was 25 anyway, so that probably wouldn't've been too different, regardless.

Starting pay for a research fellow (a reasonable follow-on from a PhD) would be £27ish k.

Starting pay for a lecturer (an Optimistic follow-on from a PhD) would be £37ish k.

Those - IMO - are reasonable wages to be getting into.

The main difficulty is the sheer, relentless, brutal, awful, monumental, never-ending, ceaseless dirge of a drive that is a 3-4 year self-directed research project. I reckon I was about as motivated as they come, towards the start. But, by god. It really is a brutal, brutal, awful, staggeringly evil process!

Good luck!


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh, what a grade-A fuckspanner.

I've printed out 290 pages of THE WRONG VERSION of my thesis. Last edited August 25th.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 8, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> The main difficulty is the sheer, relentless, brutal, awful, monumental, never-ending, ceaseless dirge of a drive that is a 3-4 year self-directed research project. I reckon I was about as motivated as they come, towards the start. But, by god. It really is a brutal, brutal, awful, staggeringly evil process!
> 
> Good luck!


they don't have you at their recruitment fairs then?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> they don't have you at their recruitment fairs then?


Doesn't matter, tbh. One of the defining characteristics of aspirant PhDs is hearing repeatedly just how fucking gruesome it'll be, but going ahead irrespective because "it'll be different for me."


----------



## smmudge (Sep 8, 2012)

lol I don't think it will be different for me  I want brutal, I'm such a masochist


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 9, 2012)

less than a week till i have to hand it in. christ! so much still to do! my conclusion and introduction are just empty sheets of paper and there are big gaps where there should be a chapter


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 10, 2012)

smmudge said:


> lol I don't think it will be different for me  I want brutal, I'm such a masochist


The "I want" bit?

*That's* where you're thinking you're different!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 10, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> The main difficulty is the sheer, relentless, brutal, awful, monumental, never-ending, ceaseless dirge of a drive that is a 3-4 year self-directed research project. I reckon I was about as motivated as they come, towards the start. But, by god. It really is a brutal, brutal, awful, staggeringly evil process!


 
You shut your dirty mouth!


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 10, 2012)

Just had my *final* pre-submission supervision.

There's bloody *always* something else needs doing, ffs.

Still, not long to go...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 10, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Just had my *final* pre-submission supervision.
> 
> There's bloody *always* something else needs doing, ffs.
> 
> Still, not long to go...


 
Is your supervisor gonna sit in on the viva?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Is your supervisor gonna sit in on the viva?


Don't think they're allowed to, tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 10, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Don't think they're allowed to, tbh.


 
Really? I thought they were allowed to sit in, but not allowed to say anything.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Really? I thought they were allowed to sit in, but not allowed to say anything.


Possibly. They'd be welcome, like, but I expect they have more interesting things to do 

Artichoke thought UK vivas would be like French ones, which're (apparently) held in a lecture hall, with anyone who fancies turning up / asking questions allowed to pop along.

e2a: they're not. fwiw.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Don't think they're allowed to, tbh.


from bradford: http://www.bradford.ac.uk/hub/researchstudents/supervisoratviva/


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> from bradford: http://www.bradford.ac.uk/hub/researchstudents/supervisoratviva/


 
It's credible, tbh. Though I've never heard of it round these parts.

Then again, I'm remarkably antisocial and've been avoiding the b******s who finish, so probably wouldn't've heard of it anyway


----------



## TruXta (Sep 10, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Possibly. They'd be welcome, like, but I expect they have more interesting things to do
> 
> Artichoke thought UK vivas would be like French ones, which're (apparently) held in a lecture hall, with anyone who fancies turning up / asking questions allowed to pop along.
> 
> e2a: they're not. fwiw.


 
Some like to sit in apparently. Scando vivas follow the French system. At one mate's viva in Lund, Sweden, a bunch of our gang showed up (not me alas). Luckily he did really well.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 10, 2012)

i hate this thread  reminds me i start back in less than 2 weeks. i have the fear


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Some like to sit in apparently. Scando vivas follow the French system. At one mate's viva in Lund, Sweden, a bunch of our gang showed up (not me alas). Luckily he did really well.


_Luckily?_

Luck will have nothing to do with it


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i hate this thread  reminds me i start back in less than 2 weeks. i have the fear


Is the OP a particularly consequential person in your posting life?

If not, ignore 'em. Bingo, thread disappears (and you can always unignore them if they crop up elsewhere).


----------



## TruXta (Sep 10, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> _Luckily?_
> 
> Luck will have nothing to do with it


 
Figure of speech!


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 10, 2012)

ignoring the thread won't push back the start of term


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> ignoring the thread won't push back the start of term


Yeah, but tbf, you said that you hated this thread bc of the reminder it presented of the start of term.

That, at least, is eliminable!


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 10, 2012)

i guess i can ignore all the timetables and reading lists and lectures and workshops and tutorials too  plan


----------



## toggle (Sep 11, 2012)

I have confirmation of my supervisor and his acceptance of my prefered masters research area. I'm going to be looking into the success of the Cornish Liberal unionist party. my undergrad dissertation said what wasn't the cause (which was what local acedemics thought) and I'm not going to have to start prooving my own theories rather than simply disproving someone else's. he is by no means an expert in that area, or in local history, but he is a political historian, and I need someone to keep me on track and make me think, not hld my hand and lead me to sources. The local bloke i who i told was wrong can do that.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 17, 2012)

dissertation submitted. I am no longer a student.just have to await the marking.  good luck to everyone still slogging!


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 17, 2012)

i may or may not have re-enrolled for the coming year. the summer project they sent to the third years may or may not be for us second years. the timetable we got sent that included a dissertation hand-in on the first day may or may not be correct. it may or may not be possible to source "vintage" blankets that sell for upwards of £200 new in the local charity shops. they may or may not know their arse from their elbow but i can hazard a guess


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i may or may not have re-enrolled for the coming year. the summer project they sent to the third years may or may not be for us second years. the timetable we got sent that included a dissertation hand-in on the first day may or may not be correct. it may or may not be possible to source "vintage" blankets that sell for upwards of £200 new in the local charity shops. they may or may not know their arse from their elbow but i can hazard a guess


someone's confused


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> dissertation submitted. I am no longer a student.just have to await the marking. good luck to everyone still slogging!


congratulations


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> someone's confused


 
there's a good 50 or so of us are confused and that's not counting the staff


----------



## toggle (Sep 18, 2012)

email i got this morning suggested a couple of journals I should try to get a rewrite of my dissertation published in. need to cut the word count by about half. top of the list was the journal of liberal history. it's reviewed, but aims primarily at interested non acedemics. sounds like a reasonable place to start.

if anyone would like to make any suggestions on how to proceed, then i'd appreciate some guidelines


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 18, 2012)

i accidentally some research today  and i've been chatting to peeps who know their stuff when it comes to next term's project. then again i thought i'd nailed it last term. i have words to have at my next tutorial, fucking c+ i wanna hear why  all i gathered from last term's feedback was she didn't like my colour scheme


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 18, 2012)

toggle said:


> if anyone would like to make any suggestions on how to proceed, then i'd appreciate some guidelines


1. read the journal. Look at what articles look like, and their structure.
=2. shape your 'article' so it's in that vague format.
=2. check the journal's home page. Check their style guides for authors. And / or their interest / word limits (some'll take e.g. articles of 3,000 OR 7,000 words, plus other stylistic conventions / focal conventions that it'll be a tonne easier to build in at the start.)
3. bounce it off your supervisor, if at all possible. If not, find other published academics with a vague interest in your area. Bounce it off them.
4. submit.


----------



## toggle (Sep 18, 2012)

it was my ex supervisor who made the suggestions, i should be able to bounce it off him. he would be better than current supervisor.

the style guide is minimal, very minimal, like 3 pages of widely spaced a4.

i am well within their interest area, and they have all but the last 3 years worth freely available to download, so I can check for structure.

thanks quoad.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm doing my final essay for my degree right now. Has to be in on October 7th however I'm on placement that week so would really like to get it out the way before I start that. I don't know if its the fact its my last essay or the subject matter (advocacy, autonomy, law, ethics) but I'm really struggling with it. It's taken me a week to write 1200 words and I've been at it most days. I think I've done the worst part now and I just have to write about what guidelines there are available to nurses regarding advocacy and where the law stands on it. But sheesh, it's been a long, arduous and boring road thus far.

I'm taking a year out to actually work as a nurse and then I'll be back for my masters and already have a solid idea regarding my research topic which is a nice feeling. It's one that I really enjoy and one that I think I can get a lot of millage out of so should be fun.


----------



## toggle (Oct 13, 2012)

yesterday, i had the promice of access toi paperwork i need for my masters thesis withdrawn, seemingly on whim. fuming, but i've got to get it together to give a talk this morning, i believed sandwiched between 2 full time acedemics. and tell another one thst one of his ideas was thoughly wrong. i believe in what i'm saying, but i'm still shitting myself


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 13, 2012)

How did it go toggle? Sounds well stressy but if nothing else it's good experience/preparation for future talks.


----------



## toggle (Oct 13, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> How did it go toggle? Sounds well stressy but if nothing else it's good experience/preparation for future talks.


 
very well. got some good ideas, made some good contacts. had someone ask me for a copy of my paper cause he's writing a book on the bloke i wrote on. found something out about cornish farm leases that a local acedemic and i were both looking at, him 40 years before me that at his time, they were seen as great, by my time, were seen as the worst thing ever. we're both going away to re examine to see how that change happened and why.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 15, 2012)

hi essay woe peeps!

new instructors for this first-time class I'm taking are really pissing me off 

I'm working on the second draft of a paper, and I've been sitting here for hours getting more and more depressed. I got a 50% on the first draft, and margins and margins full of comments. Which is not something that has ever really happened to me that I can remember. No big deal, I don't care, tbh, and it's good to get feedback but...

(not to brag but) considering I've been in this program for 2 yrs, have gotten all A's, and have a 3.89 gpa overall, I'm starting to wonder if it's not me, but them. That sounds horrible and conceited, and I wouldn't even think or say it, but I just find that I'm really not agreeing with the corrections they want me to make. They just don't make sense to me. And it just feels very stifling, like they're telling me _exactly_ what to say.   I like my first draft way more than the way they want me to word things. something's just not right here.

I don't know what to do 
This sucks.
welcome to the real world, I guess.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> hi essay woe peeps!
> 
> new instructors for this first-time class I'm taking are really pissing me off
> 
> ...


 
What class is it?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 15, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What class is it?


 
grant writing.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> grant writing.


 
You can take a class in grant writing?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 15, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> You can take a class in grant writing?


 

you can now  
but don't take this one  

oh boy...finally finished, after an email to the instructors clearing up some things I think they misunderstood. seriously, it seemed like they read my proposal really fast and didn't take time to understand the context. 
fuckin newbies.


----------



## hegley (Oct 16, 2012)

ffs - OU term has started and back to essay writing. And back to (total and utter) anxiety paralysis.  I know I can string a sentence together, and I know I understand the subject matter, but as soon as I sit down to start writing, I'm literally paralysed by an inability to write anything, anything at all. I can't even waffle.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 17, 2012)

hegley said:


> ffs - OU term has started and back to essay writing. And back to (total and utter) anxiety paralysis.  I know I can string a sentence together, and I know I understand the subject matter, but as soon as I sit down to start writing, I'm literally paralysed by an inability to write anything, anything at all. I can't even waffle.


 
that sucks, hegley.  

I think we all know the feeling. Is there anything that helps? Time of day? Place? No noise? A little noise? 
I find it much easier to write with a little background noise, and while sitting at a desk. I work best at night. But it has taken me a long time to figure this out. 

Oh, make sure to do an outline first. If you have a dry erase board that can help for brainstorming.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 17, 2012)

I am here to vent more about the morons teaching the grant writing class. 

Now, normally we have a peer feedback assignment due each week. We get to choose two different papers to give feedback on. This week they picked the "best three" papers from our class and are having us all do the feedback assignment on them.
So, the three people who need it the least are getting all of the feedback this week, while those who need it most are getting none. That seems legit.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 19, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> dissertation submitted. I am no longer a student.just have to await the marking. good luck to everyone still slogging!


an email from my tutor says that i have gained a 58 for my dissertation. a pass, I am (soon to be) a master.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 19, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> I am here to vent more about the morons teaching the grant writing class.
> 
> Now, normally we have a peer feedback assignment due each week. We get to choose two different papers to give feedback on. This week they picked the "best three" papers from our class and are having us all do the feedback assignment on them.
> So, the three people who need it the least are getting all of the feedback this week, while those who need it most are getting none. That seems legit.


Is the intention that everyone else gets to see an exemplar, so to speak?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 20, 2012)

No essays, but multiple courseworks due in.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 20, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Is the intention that everyone else gets to see an exemplar, so to speak?


 
yes, which is something I don't think should be done with anyone over the age of 12. It's insulting, especially since everyone in the class/program is pretty knowledgeable, articulate, etc., and about 3/4 have professional experience in the field.

anyway, we all sort of mutinied. Almost all of us went ahead and reviewed who we wanted to review. I did one of their supposed examples, and honestly I found a long list of things wrong with it. And then I did another one that was not on the list, and couldn't find much that needed to be changed.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 20, 2012)

If you're all already great at it, and being corrected / ranked / graded is insulting, then what's the point of the class?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have 2 essays to write in the next couple of weeks.

Came down with some mad lurgy which delayed making a start on therse.  I've only been better for a few days, so I made a start, and now I seem to have contracted _another_ damn lurgy.  I'll just have to work through it but I don't have a lot of mental energy and it's just a pain.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 21, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I have 2 essays to write in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Came down with some mad lurgy which delayed making a start on therse.  I've only been better for a few days, so I made a start, and now I seem to have contracted _another_ damn lurgy.  I'll just have to work through it but I don't have a lot of mental energy and it's just a pain.


What on?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 21, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> What on?


 
Politics essay on the role of the British cabinet.

Then a History essay which I haven't chosen yet. I think I'll do it on the wall street crash because I enjoy economic history.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am so demotivated.  I am trudging through the reading at such a slow pace, it's going to turn what could have been a couple of hours task into an all day thing.  

Yes it still feels preferable to do it like this than actually snap my brain into gear and work efficiently.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 21, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> If you're all already great at it, and being corrected / ranked / graded is insulting, then what's the point of the class?


 
it's not that...I know I'm coming across as sounding like a pretentious snot, I guess it's just hard to explain. I didn't mean we're all already great at this particular subject, but that for the most part we all do excellent, thorough work on the assignments, and we rely on each other's experience as well as the instructors' knowledge. Many of the students already have long-standing careers in the field and do the course work in conjunction with their actual jobs.
It just doesn't feel like we're being given the respect we've always gotten from the other instructors in the program. 
I really appreciate feedback, absolutely...but not when it doesn't make sense and seems like it was written without reading the assignment properly. And changing the whole structure of how we've done feedback in every single other class in the program just seems strange, and unhelpful. Do 3 people really need 20 people to review their assignment while 17 get no (peer) feedback at all?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> it's not that...I know I'm coming across as sounding like a pretentious snot, I guess it's just hard to explain. I didn't mean we're all already great at this particular subject, but that for the most part we all do excellent, thorough work on the assignments, and we rely on each other's experience as well as the instructors' knowledge. Many of the students already have long-standing careers in the field and do the course work in conjunction with their actual jobs.
> It just doesn't feel like we're being given the respect we've always gotten from the other instructors in the program.
> I really appreciate feedback, absolutely...but not when it doesn't make sense and seems like it was written without reading the assignment properly. And changing the whole structure of how we've done feedback in every single other class in the program just seems strange, and unhelpful. Do 3 people really need 20 people to review their assignment while 17 get no (peer) feedback at all?


 
Do you find that you learn anything from critiquing others' papers, as well as from the critiques you receive of your own?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 22, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Do you find that you learn anything from critiquing others' papers, as well as from the critiques you receive of your own?


 
yes, absolutely.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yess I have finally started typing the first essay up.  Feel much less anxious just from writing the intro.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2012)

Maths is done. Just need to get up by noon and hand it in.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 26, 2012)

I've got two out of four essay plans done which is a start. Am feeling a bit of pressure to be awesome but I'm sure it will pass.
Unfortunately I'm going to miss a week as I can't get childcare for my son's half term, hope they don't get pissy about it but *shrug* nothing I can do.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2012)

I feel much better after seeing the state of some of the other people's coursework.  Of course they could all be badass at maths and not need to hand in a tidy looking assignment.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2012)

And another one in!


----------



## toggle (Oct 26, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> And another one in!


 
so you can do it.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 31, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> an email from my tutor says that i have gained a 58 for my dissertation. a pass, I am (soon to be) a master.


My official mark is now in. I have got a merit! I am now a Master


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 31, 2012)

I've done no studying this week at all, half term see so I've been concentrating on mothering. Gnawing away at the back of mind is the awareness of several deadlines looming after reading week :anxious face:


----------



## toggle (Nov 1, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've done no studying this week at all, half term see so I've been concentrating on mothering. Gnawing away at the back of mind is the awareness of several deadlines looming after reading week :anxious face:


 
i know that one well. i got as far as writing my to do list for the week. but mine is including finding a new job as well.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 2, 2012)

GLORIOUS

Both essays finished with a few days before the deadline. All submitted, I can have a weekend off thank god.

Last one is due on 23rd. Loads of time, but I'll make an early start because I hope to have started exam revision by then.

I really want some time off


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 11, 2012)

I do all my best essay writing at 2:34am. Hopefully.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 11, 2012)

Suddenly, it feels like we've finally hit MA level.  This essay is so hard; short word count, a hell of a lot of stuff to try and pack into it.  Have written it, but now looking back on the learning outcomes and marking criteria, I feel like I've not really answered any of it.  I've picked an original topic and original sources but that's about as far as it's gone.  We were told in our first week after a chat from past graduates that most people do considerably worse than expected on this first assignment because the level of help we've been given is so low but I thought I'd be okay.  Now I just feel like I'm floundering and have no fucking idea what I'm on about.  Due in tomorrow morning so can't walk away and leave it, either. 

I don't think an essay has made me cry since my first year of undergrad, but I fucking feel like it with this one.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 12, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Suddenly, it feels like we've finally hit MA level.  This essay is so hard; short word count, a hell of a lot of stuff to try and pack into it.  Have written it, but now looking back on the learning outcomes and marking criteria, I feel like I've not really answered any of it.  I've picked an original topic and original sources but that's about as far as it's gone.  We were told in our first week after a chat from past graduates that most people do considerably worse than expected on this first assignment because the level of help we've been given is so low but I thought I'd be okay.  Now I just feel like I'm floundering and have no fucking idea what I'm on about.  Due in tomorrow morning so can't walk away and leave it, either.
> 
> I don't think an essay has made me cry since my first year of undergrad, but I fucking feel like it with this one.


How did it go? Did you feel better about it by the time you handed it in?


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 12, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> How did it go? Did you feel better about it by the time you handed it in?


 
I don't know tbh. I just want to pass it and I'll be happy.  I just hope I've done enough to get that 50%, I'm sure I must have done.  I mean I did answer the question, which always helps.  And it seems most people haven't even looked at the learning outcomes, so maybe I've done a bit extra by doing so.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's my woes:

Got 1/2 way through my MSc dissertation and work drop a massive project on me to manage, great for the career, but no time to finish my dissertation. Got a meeting with my supervisor about deferment (sp?) tomorrow, but looks like it's going to cost £1k+ :-(

Tempted to sack it all off and take the diploma. I'm being paid to carry out and manage serious academic research, but on paper I'm under-qualified. Hopefully I can solve my little quandry tomorrow


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2012)

Maths is working as normal this week, I must have been really ill off my last pill and not realized.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Maths is working as normal this week, I must have been really ill off my last pill and not realized.


 
How did the exam go?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> How did the exam go?


Not great, loads of my stuff printed out wrong that I took in. I don't think I did as bad as some though, lol. Managed 59% in my first maths, not great but I'm still easily averaging a 2:1 with my other marks so far. 

TBH today is the first day I've started to feel ok since changing pills. It's like all of a sudden things make sense and maths works and stuff, I've always known that if I'm tired or ill it really doesn't but had no idea how poorly it was making me as I had a few months off before I started uni.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Not great, loads of my stuff printed out wrong that I took in. I don't think I did as bad as some though, lol. Managed 59% in my first maths, not great but I'm still easily averaging a 2:1 with my other marks so far.
> 
> TBH today is the first day I've started to feel ok since changing pills. It's like all of a sudden things make sense and maths works and stuff, I've always known that if I'm tired or ill it really doesn't but had no idea how poorly it was making me as I had a few months off before I started uni.


 
Unless it's changed since my day 1st year counts for fuck all though doesn't it? 

I bet all your classmates are hungover and asleep all the time

Glad you've fixed your brain though


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Unless it's changed since my day 1st year counts for fuck all though doesn't it?
> 
> I bet all your classmates are hungover and asleep all the time
> 
> Glad you've fixed your brain though


Actually it's Engineering so though the mark may not count towards your final degree it's a lot of the foundation work towards your other years, as well as being taken into consideration for placement years. A good placement can make all the difference.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Actually it's Engineering so though the mark may not count towards your final degree it's a lot of the foundation work towards your other years, as well as being taken into consideration for placement years. A good placement can make all the difference.


 
I did a BA and got pissed for two and a half years


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I did a BA and got pissed for two and a half years




tbh at one point I was thinking of throwing in the towel and seeing if the slang studies people would have me.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> tbh at one point I was thinking of throwing in the towel and seeing if the slang studies people would have me.


 
I've people in my team that make good money out of slang and dialects


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 13, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I don't know tbh. I just want to pass it and I'll be happy.  I just hope I've done enough to get that 50%, I'm sure I must have done.  I mean I did answer the question, which always helps.  And it seems most people haven't even looked at the learning outcomes, so maybe I've done a bit extra by doing so.


 I'm sure everybody was panicking but now is the part where you by to rad, have a drink and forget all about it. Hurrah!

I have to rewrote half of my essay / I've got tomorrow morning to wok in it and when it's done it wil be a much better piece of work.


----------



## toggle (Nov 13, 2012)

well, i got my external borrowers card for exeter sorted out, and i've now got two more books on my desk to add to the 15 i already need to go through. but i reckon there's at least 20 more they have that are going to be of use in my lit review. so i'll slowly work through them.

2 paragrphs of essay done. need to book with woman who teaches writing. i'm supposed to havre extra help in other stuff as well, but they are delaying my dsa through being incompetent fucks. so i don't know when that will happen


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 13, 2012)

Got tons to do but have to go to French, I'd love to pack it in to get more time tbf but it's free to join, £50 to get out of it. Naturally I don't actually have £50 so I'm stuck.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 13, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Here's my woes:
> 
> Got 1/2 way through my MSc dissertation and work drop a massive project on me to manage, great for the career, but no time to finish my dissertation. Got a meeting with my supervisor about deferment (sp?) tomorrow, but looks like it's going to cost £1k+ :-(


 
Whoop! work are paying for my deferral   I've until next Sept to get it all done


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 13, 2012)

Free dropbox space for students: https://www.dropbox.com/spacerace


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 14, 2012)

Every time I think i'm almost finished I notice that I've repeated myself  and have to cut it back hard
500words, editing and referencing before bed and I'm already knackered


----------



## Mapped (Nov 14, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Free dropbox space for students: https://www.dropbox.com/spacerace


 
Not enough storage! My main research dataset is 8gb


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Not enough storage! My main research dataset is 8gb


That's as well as the free 2gb you get for a new account. I don't keep everything in it but it's useful for transferring/sharing stuff. Some of the IT at uni is still in the dark ages...blackboard learn with frames, etc. It's sort of quaint.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 14, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> That's as well as the free 2gb you get for a new account. I don't keep everything in it but it's useful for transferring/sharing stuff. Some of the IT at uni is still in the dark ages...blackboard learn with frames, etc. It's sort of quaint.


 
2+3 does not = 8 Stuffs  as of today I'm back in the HEI circle so will make the most of this and fill it full of crap as per

A lot of uni IT is still in the dark ages, but that's where open source comes in handy


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 15, 2012)

I am definitely in the dark ages when it comes to this stuff.  I don't really understand dropbox tbh.  But as the only time I don't use my laptop for uni work is when I have e-mailed a copy to myself to make use of the uni printers for hand in days, I'm not sure I really will ever have a need for it. 

Does it hold stuff on its servers?   So like if your computer crashed beyond recovery you'd be able to still access your work from a different computer?


----------



## Mapped (Nov 15, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Does it hold stuff on its servers? So like if your computer crashed beyond recovery you'd be able to still access your work from a different computer?


 
This is exactly what it does, cloud computing


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 15, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> This is exactly what it does, cloud computing


 
So presumably you'd just go onto a different computer, log in to dropbox and download away?

Hmm.  Maybe it is a bit more worth my while getting.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 15, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> So presumably you'd just go onto a different computer, log in to dropbox and download away?
> 
> Hmm. Maybe it is a bit more worth my while getting.


 
You install the application on multiple PCs, tablets, phones etc. and it shows up like a normal folder that syncs all the files you put in it. You can configure a share folder to share docs and stuff with others too. It's free, so worth a shot.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 15, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> You install the application on multiple PCs, tablets, phones etc. and it shows up like a normal folder that syncs all the files you put in it. You can configure a share folder to share docs and stuff with others too. It's free, so worth a shot.


 
Ah right.  In that case I'm not sure I see the use for me.  I have one computer and one phone and you can't download stuff like that onto university computers, it's blocked.  So yeah, don't really think I have an actual need for it tbh. 

Clever stuff, though.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 15, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Ah right. In that case I'm not sure I see the use for me. I have one computer and one phone and you can't download stuff like that onto university computers, it's blocked. So yeah, don't really think I have an actual need for it tbh.
> 
> Clever stuff, though.


 
Yeah I've had to do a dodgy little install on our work IT system to get it to work. It kind of proves Stuff's point about uni IT depts being in the dark ages. There might be a way to use it just online, though a browser, but I haven't got time to investigate at the moment.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 15, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Yeah I've had to do a dodgy little install on our work IT system to get it to work. It kind of proves Stuff's point about uni IT depts being in the dark ages. There might be a way to use it just online, though a browser, but I haven't got time to investigate at the moment.


 
I understand it to some extent, that they don't want people downloading total rubbish onto the uni computers.  But I think creating a list that's updated every year of acceptable applications that can be downloaded it'd be much better. 

Thanks for explaining it though. </dinosaur>


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 15, 2012)

purenarcotic said:
			
		

> Ah right.  In that case I'm not sure I see the use for me.  I have one computer and one phone and you can't download stuff like that onto university computers, it's blocked.  So yeah, don't really think I have an actual need for it tbh.
> 
> Clever stuff, though.



You can access it from a browser as well. It's very painless that way but of course not as painless as the magic folder.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 15, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I understand it to some extent, that they don't want people downloading total rubbish onto the uni computers. But I think creating a list that's updated every year of acceptable applications that can be downloaded it'd be much better.


 
No. This paranoia and control freakery by IT departments is completely unacceptable in my eyes. It stops innovation and using new free and open source software. I now bring my own laptop into work and hack an internet connection to get my job done. We have to buy external server space to develop secret projects to avoid a 1 week job taking a year


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 15, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> No. This paranoia and control freakery by IT departments is completely unacceptable in my eyes. It stops innovation and using new free and open source software. I now bring my own laptop into work and hack an internet connection to get my job done. We have to buy external server space to develop secret projects to avoid a 1 week job taking a year


 
Maybe.  I dunno, all I ever use the uni computers for is to piss about on the internet if I have free time and to do work.  I don't see why I'd need to download lots of software, but maybe if I was doing a different type of degree I'd feel differently.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 15, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Maybe. I dunno, all I ever use the uni computers for is to piss about on the internet if I have free time and to do work. I don't see why I'd need to download lots of software, but maybe if I was doing a different type of degree I'd feel differently.


 
My place isn't a uni, same business, same tools, but anecdotally seems that these problems are endemic across the academic sector. There's usually a workaround though.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 18, 2012)

I've sent off my Masters application and my referee (who gets contacted by the uni automatically when I apply) has said he wants an up to date CV. What exactly is he looking for? Because I have a few CVs depending on what I'm using it for and I don't think he'd be too interested in all my admin experience...


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2012)

smmudge said:


> I've sent off my Masters application and my referee (who gets contacted by the uni automatically when I apply) has said he wants an up to date CV. What exactly is he looking for? Because I have a few CVs depending on what I'm using it for and I don't think he'd be too interested in all my admin experience...


 
Standard CV, admin experience is fine. I take it you're a mature student? they like to see the commitment to work etc.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 18, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Standard CV, admin experience is fine. I take it you're a mature student? they like to see the commitment to work etc.


 
Ah ok then, I'll just say what I've done and leave out the parts where I talk up any specific skillz.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Ah ok then, I'll just say what I've done and leave out the parts where I talk up any specific skillz.


 
Well if you have relevant skills to the course: research skills, relevant projects, numeracy, computing etc (don't know what the course is) then put them in as well.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 19, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Ah ok then, I'll just say what I've done and leave out the parts where I talk up any specific skillz.


It wouldn't be unusual for an *academic* CV to run to 5 pages. So don't necessarily worry about concision for the sake of concision, unless the skills are utterly irrelevant to academia. Might be a bit of an idea to spin it one way or the other, mind.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 27, 2012)

I may not have hit my 500 words before lunch target but I do have a very clean kitchen 
What the flaming heck is wrong with me, I hate cleaning.


----------



## toggle (Nov 27, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I may not have hit my 500 words before lunch target but I do have a very clean kitchen
> What the flaming heck is wrong with me, I hate cleaning.


http://chronicle.com/article/How-to-ProcrastinateStill/93959


----------



## Mapped (Nov 27, 2012)

Procrastination. I'm currently suffering from it too. Deadline day for a bit of work is Thursday, It'll be a frantic panic tomorrow as per usual


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmph. I got a 2:1 for my first essay and, though I know it's a decent mark, I'm a bit disappointed. The feedback I got (referencing and one additional example to demonstrate my point) is about refining what I've written but I want to know what I need to do for a first. I will wait until I get all of my essays back and go for a full debrief.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 1, 2012)

I managed 3000 words today on an essay.  It helped that my essay plan was also about 3000 word longs.  My kitchen is as messy as fuck though.


----------



## abstract1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hollis said:


> I managed 3000 words today on an essay. It helped that my essay plan was also about 3000 word longs. My kitchen is as messy as fuck though.


 
You haven't got the hang of displacement activities, have you Hollis?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 4, 2012)

I have severe bout of procrastination at the mo, although I have a clean kitchen, bathroom, new hair colour, mostly wrapped xmas gifts, bottled home brew, clean hamster


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 8, 2012)

moving on, I have 2 things written, another that needs refining, halfway though an essay leaving me with 2 essays, a podcast and a lit review. Not too bad.....


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 9, 2012)

need to stop procrastinating! essays are not due in till Wednesday at the earliest so don't have the pressure yet and it is making me lazy. Although I only have 750 words to write on this one and to finish off the bibliography to leave only 2 essays and a lit review. Might even try and get the lit review done today


----------



## toggle (Dec 10, 2012)

1000 words so far out of 3.5k due 12.00 wednesday. I'll easily use up 5-700 for referencing. so 2.8-3k is the goal.

got the base structure in place. adding in examples and structure and arguement now.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 10, 2012)

Fuckton of coursework to do but instead I get to go work for free for four hours to *maybe* get some casual work. 


I expect to be on this thread late tonight. Just had a four hour nap in prep for my unpaid workathon and coursework fest.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 10, 2012)

Tons of the stuff I need is on the group FB page, FB has just gone down for me. Down for eevryone or just me claims it doesn't exist at all.  :FML:


----------



## toggle (Dec 10, 2012)

1600 words done.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 11, 2012)

less than 1000 words left on this one!! essay maths makes it 400 proper words to do  leaves just 3500 words to do this semester (oh and a podcast)


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 11, 2012)

Got our first assignments back.  Got 58%, which I'm pretty pleased with all things considered.  It was a hard question and my first MA level essay and we were told most people don't do so well so I'm pretty happy to be just 2% off a merit.


----------



## toggle (Dec 11, 2012)

2300 words done, but i'm completely stuck on what to write and how to evolve the arguement.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 11, 2012)

Have a break, toggle, if you can.  I always find a cup of tea and doing something a bit different seems to help the juices flow. 

What are you writing it on?


----------



## toggle (Dec 11, 2012)

the strengths and weaknesses of political history since ww2.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice.  How many words?


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 11, 2012)

Article woes. I've spent ages staring at the article I've been working towards for a while, trying to work out exactly what I'm trying to do with it, and subsequently what's going to be the best way to go about it. I must have stared out of train and cafe windows for hours with my notes spread out in front of me before I finally came to some definite conclusions. Then I got distracted by more urgent tasks. Now I'm back to it, and ... writer's block.  Well, that lifted yesterday tbf, but today I've just got a severe lack of motivation instead. I should have had this written and submitted a month ago. It's only going to be about 6k words, FFS, so hardly a monograph, but I just can't get it together for some stupid reason.

On the bright side, however, I do like the way some journal editors slip jokes into style sheets. I'm looking at one now that instructs authors to reference journal articles along the following lines:

Beckham, David, 'English Football: My Part in its Downfall,' in _Journal of Obscure British Trivia_ 29 (2004), pp.1-35.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 11, 2012)

Fire alarm at 3.30am, fuck yeah!



Third one this week. I'd set it off through their exam weeks in retaliation if it wasn't also probably mine as well. FML.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 11, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Beckham, David, 'English Football: My Part in its Downfall,' in _Journal of Obscure British Trivia_ 29 (2004), pp.1-35.


 
PMSL


----------



## toggle (Dec 11, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Nice. How many words?


3500.

i've got 2300 referenced but poor on structure and nowhre to go


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 11, 2012)

have finally finished mine on suicide, having a break before I start the Wagner lit review of 1000 words. I am hoping it is as easy at it looks.... then just leaves 2500 words on crime and punishment in the 17th century before friday


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 11, 2012)

toggle said:


> 3500.
> 
> i've got 2300 referenced but poor on structure and nowhre to go


 
That's a fair chunk of it down, though.  I always think it's easier to make adjustments once there's something on paper than just staring at a curser endlessly flickering at you. 

When's it due for?


----------



## toggle (Dec 11, 2012)

tomorrow


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 11, 2012)

It's okay, you still have time!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 11, 2012)

toggle said:


> tomorrow


I'm still referencing mine and rewriting the bit I did half asleep in the library during the fire alarm at 3am, then on to the log book. Due on tomorrow by 1pm at the latest as I have meetings the rest of the day.


----------



## toggle (Dec 11, 2012)

i'm over 3k words now. i'll need to find a lot more examples and give a clearer explanation of post modern history, but i've managed to whitter on a great deal about the marxist historians and that fills up lots of words.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 11, 2012)

toggle said:


> i'm over 3k words now. i'll need to find a lot more examples and give a clearer explanation of post modern history, but i've managed to whitter on a great deal about the marxist historians and that fills up lots of words.


Spent ages and can't find a table of yield stress of mild steel and douglas fir anywhere but online.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 11, 2012)

Fucking dicks, won't even tell me where the submission link is. I fucking hate my group.


----------



## toggle (Dec 11, 2012)

you're stuck wth children, aren't you.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 11, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Fucking dicks, won't even tell me where the submission link is. I fucking hate my group.


gits! our submission links are normally on vle if that helps?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 11, 2012)

well have managed to get my last bit for tomorrow done now. All I have left is my podcast and a last essay. Will do the essay tomorrow when I have the books and write the script for the podcast. can I still get away with a horror theme?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 11, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> gits! our submission links are normally on vle if that helps?


I know where it is now, and yeah fucking vle blackboard. Bloody nightmare. What quaint frames you have, website.


----------



## toggle (Dec 11, 2012)

right, i have 3200 words of which 2200 are still unedited shite, but that's almost 1/3 of it edited into submission. the remaining wordcount will happen. i'm also assuming that by masters level i don't need to proove to the tutor i know what marxism is.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 11, 2012)

Just polishing up the references, then I can insert all the references and start on my handwritten log book.


----------



## toggle (Dec 11, 2012)

1200 now finalised, taking a short break.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 11, 2012)

toggle said:


> 1200 now finalised, taking a short break.


Aye, fag break I reckon. Fag and tea.


----------



## toggle (Dec 12, 2012)

1750 edited. I don't know how the fuck that ahppened. i checked and it was 1300, checked again and it was a bit biger. i think cause i love the marxist historians for the debates they caused.​


----------



## toggle (Dec 12, 2012)

2300 now edited.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 12, 2012)

I want to hunt down whoever invented PDFs and torture them.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 12, 2012)

Fuck yeah submission. \o/


----------



## toggle (Dec 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I want to hunt down whoever invented PDFs and torture them.


 
i'll hold your coat


----------



## toggle (Dec 12, 2012)

2500


----------



## toggle (Dec 12, 2012)

done, checked, referenced and printed. all i need to do now is get therough the whole fecking day without falling over.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 12, 2012)

Couldn't sleep with a deadline so back up now and working.


----------



## toggle (Dec 12, 2012)

i don't even try. trin at 9.20. i can't trav3el earlier, cause ti's 3x more expensive.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 12, 2012)

toggle said:


> done, checked, referenced and printed. all i need to do now is get therough the whole fecking day without falling over.


 
So, you want something to stop you from sleeping, eh..?




































Will this help at all..?


----------



## toggle (Dec 12, 2012)

you will pay for that


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 12, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> So, you want something to stop you from sleeping, eh..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but pro-plus and stress seem to be working just fine on their own. I plan to go to bed about 5pm and get up at 4am to start my maths.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 12, 2012)

Jump up ragga jungle with me singing - sorry neighbours!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 12, 2012)

Lightweights! Brandywork here I come. :argh:


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 12, 2012)

I give up! this last essay is beating me  It's my own fault, I have left it too late to get the decent books out the library and I have spunked the last of my writing abilities on the last essay. I have got 1150 words left to write and it is slowly killing me.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 13, 2012)

350 more words, that's all I need....... any words will do....anything......


----------



## toggle (Dec 13, 2012)

right, next thing i have to focus on is my lit review.

as far as i can tell, the procedure is to write a historiography of my subject area, then give a list of every source that might be relavent to my project.

so i've created  group in endnote with all the stuff i'vre read on 19th century politics, plus the stuff on cornish culture and identity. throwing in a few of the irish books as well.for stuff i need to read, then pick the book most recently published in the subject area and have a damn good look at their ref list. the search jstor etc, then the stuff in the local journals. i alos need to find something on peripheral torys

i'll also need to create a list of primary sources i've located. that will be a back of most relavent book, plus what i know is out there from my previous project, calling in to the local archives for a chat, plus, i'll have a look for any recent phd's that are anywhere close to relavent. there's one i want to look at anyway on the relationship between cornish identity, methodism and mining, then i'll see if i can find a couple of others somewhere close.


----------



## toggle (Dec 13, 2012)

and everything else i will have to write in the future will be related to my own research. no more pointless fucking essays. i'm now absolutely and completely certain that the Mres was the right course choice


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 13, 2012)

today I hate my course, I hate being a student and wish I was back at my old job. So far nothing has gone right.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 13, 2012)

Argh, fucking maths. I want to be out drinking!



Dovydaitis said:


> today I hate my course, I hate being a student and wish I was back at my old job. So far nothing has gone right.


If I could have got my old job (office work) I would still be at home with my fella doing open uni.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 13, 2012)

gave my upgrade presentation on Tuesday, all praise, even from the members of the department who I expected to be totally disinterested. Hopefully that means I'm persuasive rather than going all soft.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 13, 2012)

on the upside, finally got my last essay finished and handed in so only have the podcast to go. Night off tonight I think


----------



## toggle (Dec 14, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Argh, fucking maths. I want to be out drinking!
> 
> 
> If I could have got my old job (office work) I would still be at home with my fella doing open uni.


 

how goes?

I'm coughing so much i can't even thnk about trying to get back to sleep. so i'm sitting up entering all the books i've listed out of various bibliographies that i might want to look at some time, into endnote and notetaking a couple of my background texts for the lit review.I'm actually doing some fucking work. and enjoying doing it.

and am i right in thinking you're in birmingham?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 14, 2012)

and breathe! 

Just got my last bit of coursework in about 20 minutes ago so that makes:
2 essays, 1 annotated bibliography, 1 chapter plan for dissertation, 1 dissertation chapter, 1 debate log, 1 lit review and a podcast all done over the past 6 days. Adds up (not including the podcast) to about 12,500 words. I am shagged! 

Hope it's not too long or too painful for the rest of you


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 14, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> and breathe!
> 
> Just got my last bit of coursework in about 20 minutes ago so that makes:
> 2 essays, 1 annotated bibliography, 1 chapter plan for dissertation, 1 dissertation chapter, 1 debate log, 1 lit review and a podcast all done over the past 6 days. Adds up (not including the podcast) to about 12,500 words. I am shagged!
> ...


Yeah, just handed mine in - can now relax enough to kip and eat and stuff.


----------



## toggle (Dec 14, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Yeah, just handed mine in - can now relax enough to kip and eat and stuff.


 
oy...



> am i right in thinking you're in birmingham?


----------



## toggle (Dec 14, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> and breathe!
> 
> Just got my last bit of coursework in about 20 minutes ago so that makes:
> 2 essays, 1 annotated bibliography, 1 chapter plan for dissertation, 1 dissertation chapter, 1 debate log, 1 lit review and a podcast all done over the past 6 days. Adds up (not including the podcast) to about 12,500 words. I am shagged!
> ...


 
that is a fuck of a lot of work.

i got to sleep at 6am and slept pretty much through until 10 mins ago. i[m absolutely fucked everywhere other than my head, although that is hurting. If i had to be really ill, i could have done with something that would turn my brain into mashed potato so i wasn't mentally completely awake and feeling like shit. i know this is what happens when i don't rest for too long, but i do it anyway.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 14, 2012)

toggle said:


> i know this is what happens when i don't rest for too long, but i do it anyway.


 
Seeing as your largely ignoring my pleas for you to get some rest rules out being reasonable it'll be this behind the right ear:







Or some of this in your coffee:


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm currently writing a careplan for a case study of someone with personality disorder.  Then I have to talk about social inclusion/exclusion, critically analysing the concepts.  Then I have to show how this person is socially excluded.  Then I have to take one need from the careplan and critically analyse an intervention.  Then I have to make suggestions how services for this person could be improved with regard to anti-discriminatory practice.

Which is why I'm on here instead.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 14, 2012)

toggle said:


> oy...


Yes indeed I am. Off out in Nottingham tonight and Brum tomorrow.


----------



## toggle (Dec 14, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Yes indeed I am. Off out in Nottingham tonight and Brum tomorrow.


 
nods. i'll be visiting later in the year to visit an archive. need to sort out some time for beers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2012)

toggle said:


> nods. i'll be visiting later in the year to visit an archive. need to sort out some time for beers.


academick year? or calendar? there's not much of the calendar year left to visit an archive in!


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 14, 2012)

toggle said:


> nods. i'll be visiting later in the year to visit an archive. need to sort out some time for beers.


 
Stuff_It's back garden after the mighty Toggle's visit:






An excellent effort indeed, ladies.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> Stuff_It's back garden after the mighty Toggle's visit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a light night then


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> a light night then


 
By Le Mans standards that would have been taken just after pitching camp.


----------



## toggle (Dec 17, 2012)

ok, is there any particular recomendation that anyone can offer for a 'how to write your thesis' sort of book.I'm Mres history not phd, but everything they seem to be trying to say is that this is where i'm supposed to be learning the skills to do phd, except i'm not expected to get it all right at this stage.

@roadkill @Lo Siento.

anyone else?

I'm looking at two things atm, firstly is how to structure a lit review.I think i need to demonstrate that i can filter out crap, that i won't cite everything on the subject unlesss that is 3 books, then analise themcritically. that i can bring together themes from different areas, so i'm looking at a synthesis of the work on the national politics and the work done locally that describes the culture and economic conditions of the region, but not the specific politics. thirdly, within all of this, i need to set out a hierarchy of what is and isn't more important/relavent, and make t clear why i've rted sources this way.

secondly is how to write a methodology. i'm all paperwork. I'm looking in local newspapers. i've identified 3 collections of documents that will be really relavent. anything else will be determined by what space/time i have. and what i find in those docs, i like flexible. hoe exacty am i supposed to write this up?


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 17, 2012)

Your methodology basically is a section for you to justify why you have chosen to carry out your research in the way you have.   Do not expect to be excited while doing it, they are frankly deadly dull things to do. 

So why have you chosen local media sources?  What about those three collections is relevant?  Why is it relevant?  How are you going to analyse these sources?  Why are you analysing them in that way?  And so on. 

It's questions like that that you need to ask yourself while writing up.  There's quite a lot of books out there on the pros and cons of different research techniques.  Although the ones I'm thinking of are more aimed at undergrad / MA level, they might be of use to you as a bit of an introduction into the area?


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 17, 2012)

toggle said:


> ok, is there any particular recomendation that anyone can offer for a 'how to write your thesis' sort of book.I'm Mres history not phd, but everything they seem to be trying to say is that this is where i'm supposed to be learning the skills to do phd, except i'm not expected to get it all right at this stage.


 
I hate to admit this, but I've never so much as picked up one of those 'how to write a thesis' books, so can't advise there I'm afraid. 



> I'm looking at two things atm, firstly is how to structure a lit review.I think i need to demonstrate that i can filter out crap, that i won't cite everything on the subject unlesss that is 3 books, then analise themcritically. that i can bring together themes from different areas, so i'm looking at a synthesis of the work on the national politics and the work done locally that describes the culture and economic conditions of the region, but not the specific politics. thirdly, within all of this, i need to set out a hierarchy of what is and isn't more important/relavent, and make t clear why i've rted sources this way.


 
My usual rule of thumb is to separate out the genera/contextual stuff from the stuff that's directly relevant to your own thesis and the debate you'll be contributing.  I tend to find that it works to discuss the more general literature first before homing in on the more specific, but t'other way round can work equally well.  Suck it and see, really.




> secondly is how to write a methodology. i'm all paperwork. I'm looking in local newspapers. i've identified 3 collections of documents that will be really relavent. anything else will be determined by what space/time i have. and what i find in those docs, i like flexible. hoe exacty am i supposed to write this up?


 
Tbh with a lot of history methodology sections are a bit of an exercise in stating the obvious.  Ifyou've done something particularly distinctive - say you've taken a particular theoretical approach, or you're using some complicated statistical technique - then you need to say so and explain why.  But if you're just writing straight-out empirical history then you probably needn't dwell too long on it.

That said, it sounds to me as if you're really talking about your sources, rather than methodology _per se_.  There, obviously, you do need to spend a bit of time discussing the collections you've used, their advantages and pitfalls, and so on.


----------



## toggle (Dec 17, 2012)

Roadkill said:


>


 
thankyou very much.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 18, 2012)

I've just pulled out of doing a chapter for a book to be edited by a colleague of mine in Spain.  I feel a bit bad about it because I did say a while ago that in principle I was interested in contributing, but looking at what they want and the amount of research it would require me to do ahead of a tight deadline, I'm not confident I can make a good job of it.  And even if I can, the same (Spanish) publisher made a proper arse-up of editing my paper in a volume of conference proceedings they recently published.  I hate saying 'no' to things, but I've got quite enough on atm as it is.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 18, 2012)

I haven't visited in a while, but my news is I have finally....officially.....GRADUATED!!!! Yay!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 18, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> I haven't visited in a while, but my news is I have finally....officially.....GRADUATED!!!! Yay!


Congrats.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Congrats.


 
Thanks, stuff-it, and congrats on doing your degree.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 18, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> I've just pulled out of doing a chapter for a book to be edited by a colleague of mine in Spain. I feel a bit bad about it because I did say a while ago that in principle I was interested in contributing, but looking at what they want and the amount of research it would require me to do ahead of a tight deadline, I'm not confident I can make a good job of it. And even if I can, the same (Spanish) publisher made a proper arse-up of editing my paper in a volume of conference proceedings they recently published. I hate saying 'no' to things, but I've got quite enough on atm as it is.


so does that mean you have left space in your calendar to do mine and Toggle's work?


----------



## toggle (Dec 18, 2012)

space in my calender to do my own work isn't the problem. knowing what to do with my space and finding some motivation is. However, i've signed up for a couple of the researcher development workshops normally offered to phd candidates, but we can get on them if we can show a need, so i've got one on project management and one on avoiding self sabotage. I'm also trying to get on one of the acedemic teaching courses they run. although this isn't necessary atm, signing up may influence whether i get this job i'm going for.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 18, 2012)

in an archive in Coventry trying to do some research for a journal article on car workers. Research slow going, hotel is grim. Cheer me up someone...


----------



## toggle (Dec 18, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> in an archive in Coventry trying to do some research for a journal article on car workers. Research slow going, hotel is grim. Cheer me up someone...


 
i'll distract you instead. can you hve a look at post #3379.


----------



## toggle (Dec 18, 2012)

if you're really bored, i'll call bakunin to post up cat pictures and discuss murders.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 18, 2012)

toggle said:


> if you're really bored, i'll call bakunin to post up cat pictures and discuss murders.


 
Here's the cat pic as suggested:


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 18, 2012)

toggle said:


> ok, is there any particular recomendation that anyone can offer for a 'how to write your thesis' sort of book.I'm Mres history not phd, but everything they seem to be trying to say is that this is where i'm supposed to be learning the skills to do phd, except i'm not expected to get it all right at this stage.
> 
> @roadkill @Lo Siento.
> 
> ...


Feel free to distract me with this. Must confess I've never read a "how to write a PhD" book in my life, I'm kind of winging it. I've got a reference to one they recommended that I read, but it's at home, so I can send it to you when I get back to London. 

I integrated my lit review and methodology into one chapter. In fact I used my methodology to pick apart the whole in the literature. The holes in the literature are the reason why your project is important ...


----------



## toggle (Dec 18, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Feel free to distract me with this. Must confess I've never read a "how to write a PhD" book in my life, I'm kind of winging it. I've got a reference to one they recommended that I read, but it's at home, so I can send it to you when I get back to London.
> 
> I integrated my lit review and methodology into one chapter. In fact I used my methodology to pick apart the whole in the literature. The holes in the literature are the reason why your project is important ...




thanks


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 18, 2012)

toggle said:


> if you're really bored, i'll call bakunin to post up cat pictures and discuss murders.


 
As it's an academia-related thread I shall dip into my vast mental database of all things criminal and present you with a very distinctive academic murderer, an American veterinary lecturer who invented the 'Snook hook' still used in spaying animals even today. He was also the only Olympic gold medal winner to earn a seat in the electric chair.

For your delectation, I present with the unlikely figure of Dr. James H. Snook.

http://www.forgottenoh.com/Greenlawn/snook.html


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 19, 2012)

I've got a maths exam the day I get back from my holidays.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 19, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> so does that mean you have left space in your calendar to do mine and Toggle's work?


 
The short answer to that is ... no.


----------



## aqua (Dec 19, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> As it's an academia-related thread I shall dip into my vast mental database of all things criminal and present you with a very distinctive academic murderer, an American veterinary lecturer who invented the 'Snook hook' still used in spaying animals even today. He was also the only Olympic gold medal winner to earn a seat in the electric chair.
> 
> For your delectation, I present with the unlikely figure of Dr. James H. Snook.
> 
> http://www.forgottenoh.com/Greenlawn/snook.html


That was a good work distraction! Any more?


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 19, 2012)

aqua said:


> That was a good work distraction! Any more?


 
The Webster-Parkman case from Massachusetts is an interesting academic case. It was also one of the first cases where unrecognisable human remains were identified by purely forensic means:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkman–Webster_murder_case


----------



## aqua (Dec 19, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> The Webster-Parkman case from Massachusetts is an interesting academic case. It was also one of the first cases where unrecognisable human remains were identified by purely forensic means:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkman–Webster_murder_case


Also very interesting. Top distraction marks!


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 19, 2012)

aqua said:


> Also very interesting. Top distraction marks!


 
So much for the stereotype that people of learning are just a bunch of effete softies, eh?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 19, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> The short answer to that is ... no.


worth a try


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 20, 2012)

oh my shitting god!!! Thought I would quickly write my acknowledgement page for my dissertation as I had a brainwave of writing the part for my music supervisor who is from Munich in German. Just went online to check she is definitely from Munich and she has a huge reputation! She did shed loads of stuff before coming to UK and is a regular guest on BBC radio 3 because of her knowledge on Wagner and Richard Strauss, both who feature in my dissertation. 

Fuck sticks


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 27, 2012)

Design report and a lab report to get done in next two days. 

Then I can revise maths! Yay!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 29, 2012)

Left some of the work in halls that is due in on the 7th. 
Will mean cutting my 'holiday' short by a day.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 6, 2013)

Argh, only have about 400 words left of an assignment but I just cannot pull the words out of my arse.  Argh argh argh this is so fucking boring.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 6, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Argh, only have about 400 words left of an assignment but I just cannot pull the words out of my arse. Argh argh argh this is so fucking boring.


 
What's it about?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 6, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> What's it about?


 
It's a portfolio, so they want three examples of reflective learning.  One is a write up of our practice learning assessment, one is a 'reflective record' of a class activity and one is an exercise from some of the workbooks we've been given to complete during the module.  It's all waffling about how of course it never occurred to me to be empathetic towards people until I read this amazing article that provided me with common sense.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 6, 2013)

Only just getting on top of my work, two things due in tomorrow and a maths exam. 



purenarcotic said:


> It's a portfolio, so they want three examples of reflective learning. One is a write up of our practice learning assessment, one is a 'reflective record' of a class activity and one is an exercise from some of the workbooks we've been given to complete during the module. It's all waffling about how of course it never occurred to me to be empathetic towards people until I read this amazing article that provided me with common sense.


Pretty sure our uni have a backhander from the people who make A4 hardbacked notepads, every single fucking degree has one no matter what you are studying.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

Filling me with confidence this - the past paper I'm doing atm says 'answer three out of five questions, the first three answered will be marked' ...then lists ten questions.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm back on it tomorrow (well today now) to do battle with excel again


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 7, 2013)

This is the worst piece of work I've ever done.  It is so hard to adhere to the marking criteria and I feel like deleting everything and starting again, but I know I just don't have the time.  I am so tempted right now to fuck this whole stupid course off.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

I can do this - I can learn the whole of maths in four hours in the middle of the night. 



purenarcotic said:


> This is the worst piece of work I've ever done. It is so hard to adhere to the marking criteria and I feel like deleting everything and starting again, but I know I just don't have the time. I am so tempted right now to fuck this whole stupid course off.


Noooo!


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 7, 2013)

Heh, I doubt I will drop out, I like the lectures too much.  I just hate feeling like I can't do the work.  I wish we'd been given an example to look at so we could have seen what they wanted from us.  I have no idea if I've included too few references, if I've made my points explicitly enough, what they're even looking for really. 

And I have a full day of lectures tomorrow, so it's not like I can go in, hand the work in and fuck off back home to bed.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Heh, I doubt I will drop out, I like the lectures too much. I just hate feeling like I can't do the work. I wish we'd been given an example to look at so we could have seen what they wanted from us. I have no idea if I've included too few references, if I've made my points explicitly enough, what they're even looking for really.
> 
> And I have a full day of lectures tomorrow, so it's not like I can go in, hand the work in and fuck off back home to bed.


Sometimes if you look online you can find remarkably similar work set by other unis as an additional guide.


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Heh, I doubt I will drop out, I like the lectures too much. I just hate feeling like I can't do the work. I wish we'd been given an example to look at so we could have seen what they wanted from us. I have no idea if I've included too few references, if I've made my points explicitly enough, what they're even looking for really.
> 
> And I have a full day of lectures tomorrow, so it's not like I can go in, hand the work in and fuck off back home to bed.


 
i don't think reflective stuff references a lot.

and i'm still having to write it. i've got to do the department's research group lectures. and then write up a piece on how enthused i was by the relavence of this. So far, i've had the culture of medieval letter writing, a couple on art history that i didn't even bother going to and the benevolant sweedish noblewoman in the 14th and 15th centuries. but there's now no one in the bloody department working anywhere near what i'm doing. my first choice supervisor left, my second choice is on sabatical/mat leave otherwise it would have been great. but somewhere in this i'm supposed to find something in their research that i'm inspired by. that is actually relavent to my own research.

i've also got to work on a 3500 word lit review. So far, I've split it into the areas i want to cover. I'm going in to plymouth for one of these pissy lectures tomorrow, so i'm going early and using the library for the day to do one section.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

Fail army here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Fail army here.


Been writing about physical opposition to salvation army in c19 hackney, shoreditch, stoke newington. Vy interesting, big riots in city road and outside the shakespeare in stokey. Due in by midnight, will be submitted by 7.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Been writing about physical opposition to salvation army in c19 hackney, shoreditch, stoke newington. Vy interesting, big riots in city road and outside the shakespeare in stokey. Due in by midnight, will be submitted by 7.


Easy life, I've been trying to teach myself calculus in 9000 awkward steps.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Easy life, I've been trying to teach myself calculus in 9000 awkward steps.


You're overcomplicating it.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> You're overcomplicating it.


No, I know it's just like learning cheat codes but it's just not staying in.


----------



## eoin_k (Jan 7, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Been writing about physical opposition to salvation army in c19 hackney, shoreditch, stoke newington. Vy interesting, big riots in city road and outside the shakespeare in stokey. Due in by midnight, will be submitted by 7.


 

I hope you send a copy to Boycott Workfare - I'm sure they would appreciate some historical context to the Sally armies involvement in workfare.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2013)

eoin_k said:


> I hope you send a copy to Boycott Workfare - I'm sure they would appreciate some historical context to the Sally armies involvement in workfare.


I'm not writing about work/workfare, i'm writing about people being angry at shit singing salvationists sauntering down the street on a sunday and peopled pissed off about their favourite pub being bought by god botherers.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 7, 2013)

toggle said:


> i don't think reflective stuff references a lot.
> 
> and i'm still having to write it. i've got to do the department's research group lectures. and then write up a piece on how enthused i was by the relavence of this. So far, i've had the culture of medieval letter writing, a couple on art history that i didn't even bother going to and the benevolant sweedish noblewoman in the 14th and 15th centuries. but there's now no one in the bloody department working anywhere near what i'm doing. my first choice supervisor left, my second choice is on sabatical/mat leave otherwise it would have been great. but somewhere in this i'm supposed to find something in their research that i'm inspired by. that is actually relavent to my own research.
> 
> i've also got to work on a 3500 word lit review. So far, I've split it into the areas i want to cover. I'm going in to plymouth for one of these pissy lectures tomorrow, so i'm going early and using the library for the day to do one section.


 
God that sounds nightmarish. 

I managed to get it done, fuck knows if I've done it right.  For some reason though I couldn't sleep a wink, have now been awake for about 30 hours.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 8, 2013)

At long fucking last, my writer's block has lifted.  I've been genuinely worried by how little I've been achieving for the last few weeks, and how a kind of haze has gathered over my mind when I've sat down and tried to write.  However, 1,000 words today and counting...


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)

Just about to miss my deadline again today... 

On the other hand I *did* just look up the per day late 'fine' and it's only 10% of the assignment, i.e. 1.5% of the module mark. I reckon I can make that back easy but I am so fucked off with the ex right now, there's no way that I should be turning anything in late.


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2013)

I've written up my notes for my 3500 word lit review to email to my tutor, that's just covering the major books, haven't started on thejournal articles for 2/3 of this. the notes were 1400 words. I think i may have a slight problem fitting everything in here.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 9, 2013)

Right, this assignment is going in before 2pm tomorrow, and it's going in perfect.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 10, 2013)

And another one done - and another week with near enough no sleep.


----------



## toggle (Jan 10, 2013)

when can you make time to sleep?


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jan 11, 2013)

had my first essay back and it was a distinction . There were a couple who failed and they have all asked for a copy of my assignment .

One girl asked for a copy of it, so I asked her what assesment critea she missed and just sent her the paragraphs containing them; in her reply via email, she thanked me and mentioned that she will be doing it on the weekend as she is still in the middle of doing the current report, and then she goes and asks for me to send her mine(the current one)! .

It hasnt been marked yet, the Uni uses anti-plagiarism software and if it ends up flagging up as plagiarism, it could not only mean I fail the paper but also have the possibility of being banned from most/every Uni(s) in the UK!!

Is it just me or does that sound extremely cheeky? I've put my heart and soul into these reports and she thinks she can get away with doing fuck all and then copy someone elsle!? Its like as if I am back at high school ffs!


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 11, 2013)

Tell her to fuck off and do her own work.


----------



## toggle (Feb 27, 2013)

72% on my lit review.

leaves me with 68 on this module. I don't think i can get the overall distiunction, even if i get the grade up to over 70 on average. but for the first time, i handed in something i knew was good enough and i was right


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 27, 2013)

three weeks till my dissertation is due in, really need to get my head out my arse! I work better knowing there is not much time left. Still got a bit of research to do but will only take a couple of days to write up as I've got nearly half of it written


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 5, 2013)

still enjoying the dissertation, still hating the database! can I bribe someone to finish it for me please?


----------



## toggle (Mar 5, 2013)

well, I finally got most of my DSA stuff sorted and I'm playing with some of the software they bought me. so far, I think there's use for some of it and the rest will be crap.

and i really, really, really loathe win8.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 5, 2013)

what software did you get? If you got claro capture it is brilliant


----------



## toggle (Mar 5, 2013)

dragon.

I'm running through notetaking at least twice as fast as i'd normally do. my reading list is starting to look a bit more reasonable atm.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't have that one, looks good though


----------



## toggle (Mar 5, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> I don't have that one, looks good though


 
working well. i 'trained it' with my book lists and it's picking up some well obscure names now.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Mar 6, 2013)

RUN DMC essay:

when you've not done enough reading and you can't make a coherent point and end up basically going "it's like that, and that's the way it is, huh!"



last time promise.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 8, 2013)

1st essay of new course due tuesday.  I've been not doing it for weeks.  This weekend is going to be fun.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 10, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> 1st essay of new course due tuesday. I've been not doing it for weeks. This weekend is going to be fun.


how's it going?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 10, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how's it going?


 
Ha! Not great. started ok yesterday then tailed off....   Today I woke with a stinking cold so it's been a slog and I've not finished yet.  conc and intro still to do then the tidying up etc.  Bleurgh.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 10, 2013)

good luck you can do it


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 15, 2013)

2500 words away from a finished dissertation. I have it penned in to finish Sunday then monday to do read through and edit, bound tuesday, hand in wednesday, thursday a drunken haze 


3 lectures of my UG degree left......


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 17, 2013)

still 2500 words but have been doing some editing of chapter 2 and work on the database so not too out of sync


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 18, 2013)

have hit the wall again. 2000 words to write, piss all really but I just cannot focus today. 
Perhaps today is a night time working day....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2013)

after 4 years is it perhaps worth having a new thread?


----------



## toggle (Mar 18, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> have hit the wall again. 2000 words to write, piss all really but I just cannot focus today.
> Perhaps today is a night time working day....


 
have you got time for a day off?

sometimes it's worth having a day when you dpn't have to write, when you can just think a bit.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 18, 2013)

toggle said:


> have you got time for a day off?
> 
> sometimes it's worth having a day when you dpn't have to write, when you can just think a bit.


Its due in friday and I need to get it bound yet. I want to have it all written by tomorrow. Have managed to get another 500 words done so it's not looking too bad. I think it's because 1000 words are sort of seat of my pants type writing. I am just doing it 500 words at a time.


----------



## toggle (Mar 18, 2013)

got sent that link by one of the lecturers. haven't looked at it much yet.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 18, 2013)

Can't get it to work.....

Although I only have 1000 words left now


----------



## toggle (Mar 18, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> Can't get it to work.....
> 
> Although I only have 1000 words left now


 
that's good going.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 18, 2013)

350.......

I do still have the introduction to finish and the conclusion but I don't count those as proper words (iyswim) but 350 words and the final chapter is finished! I then have tomorrow to do my tidying up as I've been proof reading each chapter as I finish it, do the conclusion, the remaining 500 words for introduction and it is there! sort of....


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 19, 2013)

DONE!!!!! well, apart from the pulling apart and putting back together again tomorrow

bed me thinks...


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 9, 2013)

I spent ages early last year struggling with an article that wouldn't come together properly, and was rejected from the first journal I submitted it to - which was fair enough, because a) I was being a bit overambitious in submitting it anyway, given that it was quite a specialist article for a fairly generalist journal, and b) I had writer's block and it was crap. I submitted a completely rewritten version to a more specialist journal last summer. Finally I've had an email about it this morning: publish with minor revisions. Yay!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 11, 2013)

AAAAARGHHHH
I'm ploughing my head as deep in to the sand as I possibly can but I am dreading next week. I've got two weeks to write 4000 words and I'm not sure where I want to go with this essay and I can't even decide on the pieces I want to use. Fuckfuckfuck. It's been the school holidays for TWO WEEKS meaning I've got fuck all done and I feel a bit guilty for not working and then guilty for not parenting if I am working. I have also had a massive inner and outer ear infection caused by god only knows what which meant being horribly grumpy, tired and unable to concentrate over easter. I did have time to worry about falling behind though, hurrah 
As well as the writing I have to edit my portfolio for submission at the end of the months and then revise for my exams which is all a bit full on.
I can do it though. It will mean beasting myself over the next fortnight but I can do it. Minimum 400 words for ten days, three days editing...
I'll have to leave urban again though, it's time sponge.


----------



## toggle (Apr 11, 2013)

I think I've got the basis of a chapter together. I'll need another 2 months work on it to put it all together and fill it out with enough evidence other than half a dozen newspaper reports, a diary extract and a couple of pamphlets. but it is there.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 11, 2013)

toggle said:


> I think I've got the basis of a chapter together. I'll need another 2 months work on it to put it all together and fill it out with enough evidence other than half a dozen newspaper reports, a diary extract and a couple of pamphlets.


argh, intimidating workload....


> but it is there.


 ahh, reassuring conclusion 
I don't know how you guys do it but more power to your elbow.


----------



## toggle (Apr 11, 2013)

for me, ti's a puzzle to solve. and an interesting story to tell.

and i do think you need to be more than a little bit obsessive


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 12, 2013)

3 weeks of UG left 

a presentation on Star Wars and Wagner  and a 4,000 word essay left...


----------



## toggle (Apr 14, 2013)

i appear to have written 1200 words tonight. It will need a lot of editing, but I've got 90% of my narrative there, plus some of the significant supporting references. I'm also realizing how much more i have now i don't include refs in word count. even with just a few pointers in the footnotes of where to find the references, i'd be at 1500 with them, that would end up at nearer 1800 when I've added in everything. so 1/3 extra space that's usable. a huge difference.

but i now need to work out the balance between using the things other than just for the reference and overusing them.

I need to add in some quotes, tidy things up, add in some more explanations of the relation between national and local politics. then take it up to the next election. but that will be a chapter and i now think i know where my structure is going to be.


----------



## toggle (Apr 16, 2013)

I just got invited to talk at another public conference run by exeter uni.

this is very good.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 18, 2013)

very good indeed!


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 22, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> AAAAARGHHHH
> I'm ploughing my head as deep in to the sand as I possibly can but I am dreading next week. I've got two weeks to write 4000 words and I'm not sure where I want to go with this essay and I can't even decide on the pieces I want to use. Fuckfuckfuck. It's been the school holidays for TWO WEEKS meaning I've got fuck all done and I feel a bit guilty for not working and then guilty for not parenting if I am working. I have also had a massive inner and outer ear infection caused by god only knows what which meant being horribly grumpy, tired and unable to concentrate over easter. I did have time to worry about falling behind though, hurrah
> As well as the writing I have to edit my portfolio for submission at the end of the months and then revise for my exams which is all a bit full on.
> I can do it though. It will mean beasting myself over the next fortnight but I can do it. Minimum 400 words for ten days, three days editing...
> I'll have to leave urban again though, it's time sponge.


 
School holidays are the worst time for essays/exams. and thats always the time they pile up  how did it go?


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 22, 2013)

toggle said:


> i appear to have written 1200 words tonight. It will need a lot of editing, but I've got 90% of my narrative there, plus some of the significant supporting references. I'm also realizing how much more i have now i don't include refs in word count. even with just a few pointers in the footnotes of where to find the references, i'd be at 1500 with them, that would end up at nearer 1800 when I've added in everything. so 1/3 extra space that's usable. a huge difference.
> 
> but i now need to work out the balance between using the things other than just for the reference and overusing them.
> 
> I need to add in some quotes, tidy things up, add in some more explanations of the relation between national and local politics. then take it up to the next election. but that will be a chapter and i now think i know where my structure is going to be.


 
You sound so organised


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 22, 2013)

Well today i managed to finish a study sheet for one of the philosophers ill be doing a question on come exam a week on tuesday. I've never done study sheets before, but ive been told it really helps with exams and its always exams that brings my marks down... so heres hoping...

gameplan is to do past paper exam questions open book style first half of the week and then closed book style second half of the week. This is the first time ive ever done this much in exam prep - opinions on whether it will make a difference?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> School holidays are the worst time for essays/exams. and thats always the time they pile up  how did it go?


I'm not done yet and to be honest I have half given up on it  I set myself a deadline to finish tomorrow but I have written under a quarter of it so far. My whole portfolio needs to be in next week so I feel pretty much fucke as I wanted to rewrite one piece and heavily edit another but I now just won't have time.
I'm going to lock myself out of Urban tonight so that I can't waste a more time.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2013)

But thanks for asking


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 22, 2013)

Can you play the 'im a parent' card for extension? or have you already done that one?


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 22, 2013)

oh yeah sorry for asking since you are intending on locking yourself out of this place tonight (good idea in theory, i got rid of my facebook because it was impacting upon my grades but then i just found forums to mess about on the net instead ...)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> gameplan is to do past paper exam questions open book style first half of the week and then closed book style second half of the week. This is the first time ive ever done this much in exam prep - opinions on whether it will make a difference?


Depends on what your weak points are with exams I should think. For me it's speed. I work so slowly it's pathetic and though my work is usually good first time round and hits the right spots it does take me a good while to get into it. Practising that me planning is how I'm going to prepare for my exams.
Also, detail such as authors and quotes is another weak point of mine so I'm going to make lists.
I think though, that the more you practise the less you will worry and the more naturally it will come to you when you're in there. This is what I hope because I am going to be doing similar things myself.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Can you play the 'im a parent' card for extension? or have you already done that one?


I could do, they are very understanding but I have my exams at the beginning of May so if I try to pile all the work up it will be even worse for my exams and that's my weak point so I don't want anything else to worry about and I want to have time to prepare. I just need to neglect the house, get some fucking discipline and stay up late.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 22, 2013)

Speeds always an issue for me too - but im getting half an hour extra per exam on account of my sleep apnoea so hopefully that will sort that a bit. I was relying on getting a good mark for my philosophy of language essay to account for my poor general exam performance but that didnt happen. also philosophy its 70% exam 30% essay (one of the reasons why im trying to change my subjects for my final year) so this could go really bad


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 22, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I could do, they are very understanding but I have my exams at the beginning of May so if I try to pile all the work up it will be even worse for my exams and that's my weak point so I don't want anything else to worry about and I want to have time to prepare. I just need to neglect the house, get some fucking discipline and stay up late.


 
opportunity cost as theyd call it in economics sigh...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Speeds always an issue for me too - but im getting half an hour extra per exam on account of my sleep apnoea so hopefully that will sort that a bit. I was relying on getting a good mark for my philosophy of language essay to account for my poor general exam performance but that didnt happen. also philosophy its 70% exam 30% essay (one of the reasons why im trying to change my subjects for my final year) so this could go really bad


Ooh, I like philosophy of language and am going to look into it over the summer holidays 
Then I would say that preparing yourself with practise will be your best bet. No amount of reading and flash card making is going to make you faster so papers are good. I would also suggest that you really refine how you plan your answers so that you have something to refer to and check if you get stuck. Plus if you're running out of time you can check your plan and prioritise the things to include. I think a good plan at the outset is invaluable. That's another thing I'm going to work on.

How were your exams last year? Did you learn anything that might help you improve your performance?
I'm trying to see this years exams as practise for next years when the marks count.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> opportunity cost as theyd call it in economics sigh...


If you say so.... *goes to google*


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 22, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Ooh, I like philosophy of language and am going to look into it over the summer holidays
> Then I would say that preparing yourself with practise will be your best bet. No amount of reading and flash card making is going to make you faster so papers are good. I would also suggest that you really refine how you plan your answers so that you have something to refer to and check if you get stuck. Plus if you're running out of time you can check your plan and prioritise the things to include. I think a good plan at the outset is invaluable. That's another thing I'm going to work on.
> 
> How were your exams last year? Did you learn anything that might help you improve your performance?
> I'm trying to see this years exams as practise for next years when the marks count.


 
You doing philosophy too? Philosophy of language is really good, i really like it, apart from the fact like all analytic philosophy it relies heavily upon formal logic in parts, and since i left school at 12 i have major gaps when it comes to all things mathematical which cant be filled through me just waffling alas. Hence why i hope to be able to change to a single honours on religious studies instead!

I like doing plans, it makes me feel in control and keeps the fear abated... until, i realise that i spend more time revising plans than doing any work! I must stick to this plan i devised today or else i am fucked!!


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 22, 2013)

As for exams last year, the main problem i had was i only answered one of the questions fully and another superficially because of bad time management which impacted upon my marks. plus i didnt really do any systematic studying in the run up to it... so im hoping this more planned approach and the mock exams ill be doing may improve that side of things...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> You doing philosophy too? Philosophy of language is really good, i really like it, apart from the fact like all analytic philosophy it relies heavily upon formal logic in parts, and since i left school at 12 i have major gaps when it comes to all things mathematical which cant be filled through me just waffling alas. Hence why i hope to be able to change to a single honours on religious studies instead!
> 
> I like doing plans, it makes me feel in control and keeps the fear abated... until, i realise that i spend more time revising plans than doing any work! I must stick to this plan i devised today or else i am fucked!!


No I'm doing Literature but I did philosophy last year and I enjoyed it very much (even though I had the most egotistical and overbearing teacher). We study language a little too and it's quite useful but I've not head found a true application for it in the analysis of the texts, it seems to be included for the sake of it tbh. My previous study of philosophy has been really helpful this year though, it has really enhanced my work so I want to carry on reading up on it to continue that in future years? You can't recommend a good first year text book that covers a broad range in some detail can? That would be a useful addition to my bookshelf.

 You sound well prepared in that up I have a sensible plan. All you need to do now is stick to it


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 22, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> No I'm doing Literature but I did philosophy last year and I enjoyed it very much (even though I had the most egotistical and overbearing teacher). We study language a little too and it's quite useful but I've not head found a true application for it in the analysis of the texts, it seems to be included for the sake of it tbh. My previous study of philosophy has been really helpful this year though, it has really enhanced my work so I want to carry on reading up on it to continue that in future years? You can't recommend a good first year text book that covers a broad range in some detail can? That would be a useful addition to my bookshelf.
> 
> You sound well prepared in that up I have a sensible plan. All you need to do now is stick to it


 
If you PM me an email addy i can send you the textbook my lecturer has written that covers the whole subject of philosophy of language. That book also has a good further reading section from which you could get most of your readings online (most analytic philosophers tend to publish their ideas on journals rather than books)..

Its actually quite annoying the divergance between what is taught in philosophy departments and what is taught in literature departments. For example, i'm sure you will come accross saussere, structuralism, post structuralism, hermeneutics and what have you. And i bet they have got useful insights into the practice of language. But im not in a position to know that since our department just does analytic philosophers like frege, russell, kripke and so on, with an obsession with formal logic. Thats not saying its bad, but it does seem that what i get access to in that department may be more down to some academic spats that happened years ago rather than an outcome of a critical inquiry. So i think if you were to study a bit of philosophy of language, with your background in literature you might be able to get better insights than would otherwise be available if one was stuck to one domain... Any good intros to lit theory? 

As for exam today. I did my first open book exam. Really glad i did it because it soon became apparent that i was focussing on the wrong sections and would probably have not had enough time to answer the question. This allowed me to look again at what sections that i wrote that are important, and what are not, and i rewrote an exam plan taking that into account. So tonight am going to do the sections that i should have done earlier today, in conformity with my new drawn plan. So i think i might be learning more about the practice of exam construction than i have done so before. 

Its crap that one does not get their exam papers back like the way we do with essays!!!

Hows your essay work getting on today??


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> If you PM me an email addy i can send you the textbook my lecturer has written that covers the whole subject of philosophy of language. That book also has a good further reading section from which you could get most of your readings online (most analytic philosophers tend to publish their ideas on journals rather than books)..
> 
> Its actually quite annoying the divergance between what is taught in philosophy departments and what is taught in literature departments. For example, i'm sure you will come accross saussere, structuralism, post structuralism, hermeneutics and what have you. And i bet they have got useful insights into the practice of language. But im not in a position to know that since our department just does analytic philosophers like frege, russell, kripke and so on, with an obsession with formal logic. Thats not saying its bad, but it does seem that what i get access to in that department may be more down to some academic spats that happened years ago rather than an outcome of a critical inquiry. So i think if you were to study a bit of philosophy of language, with your background in literature you might be able to get better insights than would otherwise be available if one was stuck to one domain... Any good intros to lit theory?
> 
> ...


That's very kind, thank you 

You're right we do study the big theories of language rather than the analytic philosophy but, actually, I think that might be quite useful and particularly so in poetry. There were one or two sonnets that I thought might bear an interesting application of propositional logic. But I know fuck all about propositional logic and my cursory googling offer up algebra and that puts me right off.
Philosophy is so useful in literature and it suits the way my mind works to relate the two disciplines to each other. Though I worry sometimes that maybe I should be studying one or the other in greater depth *shrug*

Lit theory: a book that has become a sort of bible to me is Literary Theory:An Anthology (edited by Julie Rivkin and Michael Ryan) which has essays from all the big names on all the big ideas. Is really good. As is Introduction to Theory by Terry Eagleton. 

Got some solid work done this morning.i would say I am 40% there. Just need to find extracts to support my argument, pad out some sketched paragraphs and then move on to the second author. Then compare the two. It will be finished din time and I should have the weekend to edit the other five essays.


----------



## toggle (Apr 22, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> You sound so organised


not really.

i dither and procrastinate until i start to see a pattern, then i obsess at it until it comes together, then dither for another couple of months. and head out on a few interesting tangents. i know where to find sources for at least 3 interesting articles. if i didn't, i'd be a month further along in the thesis.

Bakunin can tell you how completely not organised i am.


but i8 did more time in the library today, and it is looking like my guesses were good. just fleshing out the details.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 23, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> That's very kind, thank you
> 
> You're right we do study the big theories of language rather than the analytic philosophy but, actually, I think that might be quite useful and particularly so in poetry. There were one or two sonnets that I thought might bear an interesting application of propositional logic. But I know fuck all about propositional logic and my cursory googling offer up algebra and that puts me right off.
> Philosophy is so useful in literature and it suits the way my mind works to relate the two disciplines to each other. Though I worry sometimes that maybe I should be studying one or the other in greater depth *shrug*
> ...


 
Think some of the stuff on Pragmatics like Grices conversational implicature can be used for theorising about metaphor apparently. It would be interesting to see propositional logic applied to something like poetry - a real welcome change away from atomic sentences!! Remember doing sonnetts on my first ever intro course ( a first level OU course that opened up uni study for me..) - was rubbish at them..

The algerbra stuff is horrible, but if done slowly from the beginning it can be done as often times its conveying really simple things. Put it this way, i can understand it and i cant even do long division.

5 essays is some pile up... Gonna be so glad when these exams are done in two weeks 

It is really bizarre how different disciplines studying the same subject matter have virtually know dialogue between them. I'd like to do some linguistics at some point too..


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 23, 2013)

toggle said:


> not really.
> 
> i dither and procrastinate until i start to see a pattern, then i obsess at it until it comes together, then dither for another couple of months. and head out on a few interesting tangents. i know where to find sources for at least 3 interesting articles. if i didn't, i'd be a month further along in the thesis.
> 
> ...


 
I still procrastinate more than work, but i am doing some work now. so hopefully that ratio between procrastination and work will continue to get better. getting rid of facebook - good move, joining this forum - not so good move.... just have to see how it goes  How many words are in the thesis?


----------



## toggle (Apr 23, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I still procrastinate more than work, but i am doing some work now. so hopefully that ratio between procrastination and work will continue to get better. getting rid of facebook - good move, joining this forum - not so good move.... just have to see how it goes  How many words are in the thesis?


 
30k words.

can't get rid of facebook, cause i use it to keep in contact with a load of other cornish history geeks as well as personal stuff.


----------



## toggle (Apr 24, 2013)

and some posts on facebook from a conference organizer have just made me think about how my research fits in to their program. so I've messaged them about the possibility of presenting a paper there as well.

and they like the idea. need to write an abstract.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds like you are using facebook properly. Sounds also that you are on the verge of getting an academic career on the go too... Hope i can report back stuff of that nature in due course too


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2013)

it's more than i'm playing in an astoundingly small pond.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 25, 2013)

I need to find a small pond of my own! my main worry at the moment is that i don't know anybody at uni, like teachers or anybody. I never go to any extra curriclear events, you know the kind of things where you get to rub shoulders with people from your department. Ive just noticed that one needs an academic reference as well as ones degree to get into masters. Looks like for this final year coming up, am gonna have to come out of my shell...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 25, 2013)

Been too busy with deadlines to even think about this thread.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 25, 2013)

what you got on stuff it?


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I need to find a small pond of my own! my main worry at the moment is that i don't know anybody at uni, like teachers or anybody. I never go to any extra curriclear events, you know the kind of things where you get to rub shoulders with people from your department. Ive just noticed that one needs an academic reference as well as ones degree to get into masters. Looks like for this final year coming up, am gonna have to come out of my shell...


 
don't you do a dissertation in your final year?

academic reference is usually your dissertation supervisor, plus someone else that taught you in your final year, just speak up in class a bit.

i live 60 miles from my uni. i don't do events or stuff there.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 25, 2013)

yeah i do a dissertation in the last year. Still havent sussed out what its going to be on, or what subject its going to be on (if you remember the thread i started about my uni woes and subjects im doing...) my exams are going to be done by next friday. After that am gonna go into my uni and start talking to the department and get my dissertation supervisor sorted. Just found out yesterday that one is supposed to have done that by march the 20th, but because im a part time student, been totally out of the loop...


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 25, 2013)

so the home straight with the end in sight. Just 4,000 words between me and the end (which is noon on Wednesday)


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 25, 2013)

Goodd stuff Dovy. 4000 words sounds like a lot though!!!


----------



## toggle (Apr 26, 2013)

Can't help you on that one. I picked someone, and messaged them a couple of months before the deadline, asking if they thought they could handle my topic. When it came to officially filling in the paperwork, the program coordinator looked really worried, until i told him I'd already got everything organized without bothering him with the details.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 26, 2013)

see, the thing is, the subject i would have liked to do my dissertation on - continental philosphical investigation into a religious impulse in peeps that transcends people who self identify as religious - the people who do that kinda subject matter have all fucked off to university of kent. Does that matter? Do i need to have a supervisor who covers the stuff that id like to cover??


----------



## toggle (Apr 26, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> see, the thing is, the subject i would have liked to do my dissertation on - continental philosphical investigation into a religious impulse in peeps that transcends people who self identify as religious - the people who do that kinda subject matter have all fucked off to university of kent. Does that matter? Do i need to have a supervisor who covers the stuff that id like to cover??


 
it can help. but ti's not essential.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 26, 2013)

great stuff. cause i cant for the life of me think of something else to do. Plus it would be nice, just once, to actually do something that im interested in! Can you pick a supervisor simply on the basis that you get on ok with them, and that they kinda know a fair bit about ones personal situations?


----------



## toggle (Apr 26, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> great stuff. cause i cant for the life of me think of something else to do. Plus it would be nice, just once, to actually do something that im interested in! Can you pick a supervisor simply on the basis that you get on ok with them, and that they kinda know a fair bit about ones personal situations?


 
i got mine, cause he was the closest to what i wanted to work in and it turned out he was reasonably interested in what i found out. different unis will work by different rules though


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 26, 2013)

So glad ive started that last thread and been participating on this thread - been totally at a loss about anything at uni.. thanks toggle!


----------



## toggle (Apr 26, 2013)

my experience says messaging someone with a few ideas and asking if ti's something they can work with went down pretty well. I ended up teaching a former liberal councilor about local liberal history, which was a good match. your mileage may vary.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 27, 2013)

My supervisor didn't really know my subject but was very helpful.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Apr 28, 2013)

5000 word report due may 10th, 800 words in and its a big ass ball ache.


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2013)

filling in the dsa claim forms atm, biggest pain in the bum all month, but i get the money back and i get more books. so worth it. but printing reciepts for 18 books atm.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 28, 2013)

toggle said:


> filling in the dsa claim forms atm, biggest pain in the bum all month, but i get the money back and i get more books. so worth it. but printing reciepts for 18 books atm.


that reminds me..... need to do mine....


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 28, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> My supervisor didn't really know my subject but was very helpful.


 

Good stuff. looks like i can do the dissertation i wanted then.....


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 28, 2013)

toggle said:


> filling in the dsa claim forms atm, biggest pain in the bum all month, but i get the money back and i get more books. so worth it. but printing reciepts for 18 books atm.


 
Im getting 15 mins per hour extra for each hour of exam on account of disability issues - so thats good and all that. But, its not done in a different room, which is a bit annoying getting stared at by nosey students when they walk in and can see you are already at work...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 29, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> what you got on stuff it?


Don't even like to think about it. I need to get some whizz as I will no way make my deadlines if I sleep this week and pro-plus has stopped working properly. 

Gave in and just sent emails asking for extensions for the two main things I have due in later this week and next week. Not many people get made homeless while they are actually off sick with chickenpox is it. I had about three weeks where I was either too ill to work or recovering and could only do about four hours a day before needing a three hour nap. 

Keep just missing my deadlines, got summat now that there is no way I will get it in even two days late tomorrow as I have a test in the afternoon. That's only a small assignment, I've done the maths and three days late will cost me 1% of the module mark so *shrug* but at least I've realised that I won't be making my other more important deadlines, no fucking way. Fingers crossed I can get a week's extension on both and turn in some decent work!

I've put in special circumstances forms for being ill and also for being homeless/splitting from my partner. Really didn't want to even mention the last one to uni though as it makes you look weak if you struggle with day to day stuff like that but every time I've mentioned it to tutors and that at uni they have been properly horrified. I forget that most people don't end up homeless most years at some point. 

Also only got given a doctor's note for one week even though I was bedridden for at least that and too tired to work for weeks after. I mean TBF I did still go on my holiday but spent most of it asleep in my mate's cab.

Hopefully the fact that I emailed asking for an extension at 3am on a Sunday shows that I'm working hard. I was naughty though and went round a mate's yesterday and watched a film and had dinner when I could have been working. 



xslavearcx said:


> Im getting 15 mins per hour extra for each hour of exam on account of disability issues - so thats good and all that. But, its not done in a different room, which is a bit annoying getting stared at by nosey students when they walk in and can see you are already at work...


Bit harsh if it's a morning exam and you have to come early as well.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

Nightmare stuffit. When i dropped out of uni, it was all centred around events of splitting up with my wife and being made homeless (had a bit of a breakdown too but i think thats par for the course of those kinda things) - it was a feckin nightmare. Looking back on where i went wrong with the uni, it was probably that i didn't communicate with them enough to maximise extensions, exam resits and what have you. I think you should try to maximse all the extensions you can get and also if you have exams try and get an uncapped resit for the august diet if possible. I mean take for instance the doctors line, if you were ill for 3 weeks you should get a letter for three weeks.... If you could go to the docs and get a letter from them then i don't think you should have too much of a problem getting further extensions.

Also see if you can get retrospective extensions for where you've missed the deadlines. I've had a couple of tutors in my time overlook deadlines being missed and ive not had penalty points applied. I guess it comes down to how much power they have and what their personality is like though...


Even if you don't take advantage of deadlines and do them on their original deadlines and do exam at the proper time, its still good to know you have them to take the pressure off a bit.. You don't need to give them all the details of the ins and outs of things.

Good luck with all that!

BTW if the worst comes to the worst with everything coursework wise, there are tons of 'damage limitation' measures that can be done as well..But hopefully wont come to that...


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Bit harsh if it's a morning exam and you have to come early as well.


Luckily its afternoon...
Last time i had an exam like that where i was in earlier had this dude staring at me like i was some oddity as he was approaching his seat next to me. So i just said to him 'sorry mate for being in here a bit earlier.... but im a bit special'.

Wasnt a very good thing to say, but it was worth it for his face going totally red. the knob.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh crap, the only person who can grant extensions on anything is this one guy who's an arse.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

guess having evidenced is the way forward just in case the arse decides to act like an arse. So that would be like doctors letter, details of homeless case worker (if you have one).... have you been through the formal process of registering as homeless?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Oh crap, the only person who can grant extensions on anything is this one guy who's an arse.


it may be possible to submit late with a mitigating circumstances form which is then taken to the examinations board or similar. check local universities for availability. terms and conditions apply.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it may be possible to submit late with a mitigating circumstances form which is then taken to the examinations board or similar. check local universities for availability. terms and conditions apply.


It's possible just I will be panicking as you loose loads each day that stuff is late and there is no physical way that I will get it in. 

Have emailed his secretary, I got the forms in with more evidence just now, and have asked formally for an extension for the last two things. I've just been missing deadlines by an extra day for each one as I loose sleep and have spent the week indoors with the blinds closed when I can hear every fucker else out in the sun outside. Daylight? Sleep? I remember those.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

It'll all be over in about a month stuffit! Thats what i keep telling myself....


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 29, 2013)

this final essay is being a class A git!! I have no inclination to write it at all and really struggling. Have gotten 400 words written out of 3200 so far


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> this final essay is being a class A git!! I have no inclination to write it at all and really struggling. Have gotten 400 words written out of 3200 so far


 
Ive got an exam tommorrow and ive done fuck all studying today. own worst enemy me.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 29, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Ive got an exam tommorrow and ive done fuck all studying today. own worst enemy me.


tell me about it!   good luck though


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

Finished my last study sheet there. so there is some redemption. Now for some push ups and a bath and hopefully will be kick up the arse for getting the right mindset for tommorrow!


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 29, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> It'll all be over in about a month stuffit! Thats what i keep telling myself....


Except it won't as then I've got Formula Student and the run up to that, and then I have to resit maths...


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

Just googled formula student. Looks pretty interesting, but i take it you're at that stage where everythings a headfuck.... I hear you with the maths exam. got a formal logic exam coming up - if it goes well illl get an A, if not so well i fail the module. Scary stuff the whole margin of error thing with those kinda subjects as opposed to arts ones..


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't understand myself at the moment. ShiftyJunior has had a week back at school and I have had time to work on my final assignment (I managed to get one done before the holidays as I stuck to my self imposed schedule) but I did virtually fuck all this last week, meaning I was left to write 3000 words in 48 hrs  I work so slowly, and I know I work slowly so why didn't I do what I had planned? Not being disciplined, not being sensible and not getting my head down meant that I had to stay up for the whole night last night writing the essay and editing and reformatting five other ones. I haven't been able to sleep today, I fucked up the disc format I was supposed to submit but thankfully they are allowing me to drop it off first thing tomorrow. So I basically feel like shit and I deserve it really seen as it was so easily avoidable. I can't understand why I would commit such acts of self sabotage  
if I ever do this again I will get myself a life coach or something

On the plus side, my portfolio looks pretty good. I've done some good work this term, there's a marked improvement on the work I was doing at the start of the year and I think the standard of the work is a solid 2:1. Hurrah.
Tomorrow I will have a drink to celebrate, tonight i am eating cake, having a bath and going to bed at 9pm 
Should make a revision timetable too seen as I've got exams in a week or so...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 29, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Just googled formula student. Looks pretty interesting, but i take it you're at that stage where everythings a headfuck.... I hear you with the maths exam. got a formal logic exam coming up - if it goes well illl get an A, if not so well i fail the module. Scary stuff the whole margin of error thing with those kinda subjects as opposed to arts ones..


Did ok in the Boolean algebra test today but they are probably unrelated - the Formula Student stuff is what will actually get me a good job in the end lol.


----------



## toggle (Apr 29, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Did ok in the Boolean algebra test today but they are probably unrelated - the Formula Student stuff is what will actually get me a good job in the end lol.


 
, but a good result is still a good result. you need to remember them as well as the shit ones.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 29, 2013)

toggle said:


> , but a good result is still a good result. you need to remember them as well as the shit ones.


Actually breezed the electronics test, shame it was just a test not the full exam.


----------



## toggle (Apr 29, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Actually breezed the electronics test, shame it was just a test not the full exam.


 
i'm going to remind you of this


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

I think there is a lot of overlap between Boolean algebra and what im doing (first order logic). My main focuss for the exams are expressive adequacy (including the disjunctive normal form theorem; inductive proofs to show certain sets of binary connectives are not expressively adequate; NAND and NOR as the only binary connectives that are expressivly adequate alone etc), entailment, soundness and completeness theorems. Writing that list has just made me shit myself.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I don't understand myself at the moment. ShiftyJunior has had a week back at school and I have had time to work on my final assignment (I managed to get one done before the holidays as I stuck to my self imposed schedule) but I did virtually fuck all this last week, meaning I was left to write 3000 words in 48 hrs  I work so slowly, and I know I work slowly so why didn't I do what I had planned? Not being disciplined, not being sensible and not getting my head down meant that I had to stay up for the whole night last night writing the essay and editing and reformatting five other ones. I haven't been able to sleep today, I fucked up the disc format I was supposed to submit but thankfully they are allowing me to drop it off first thing tomorrow. So I basically feel like shit and I deserve it really seen as it was so easily avoidable. I can't understand why I would commit such acts of self sabotage
> if I ever do this again I will get myself a life coach or something
> 
> On the plus side, my portfolio looks pretty good. I've done some good work this term, there's a marked improvement on the work I was doing at the start of the year and I think the standard of the work is a solid 2:1. Hurrah.
> ...


 
Well done knowing that you are almost there for a 2:1. Hope i can say the same next year on this thread.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I think there is a lot of overlap between Boolean algebra and what im doing (first order logic). My main focuss for the exams are expressive adequacy (including the disjunctive normal form theorem; inductive proofs to show certain sets of binary connectives are not expressively adequate; NAND and NOR as the only binary connectives that are expressivly adequate alone etc), entailment, soundness and completeness theorems. Writing that list has just made me shit myself.


 
Actually, its not first order logic im doing its propositional logic. God if i can't even articulate what the name of the subject im doing correctly, im pretty fucked....


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Actually, its not first order logic im doing its propositional logic. God if i can't even articulate what the name of the subject im doing correctly, im pretty fucked....


one whiff of the barmaid's apron...


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> one whiff of the barmaid's apron...


 
I don't know how i ended up on a formal logic class considering i cannot even do long division...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I don't know how i ended up on a formal logic class considering i cannot even do long division...


but you can apparently apply for, pay for, and be accepted onto, courses while you're pissed as a newt


----------



## toggle (Apr 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> but you can apparently apply for, pay for, and be accepted onto, courses while you're pissed as a newt


 
been there, done that


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2013)

toggle said:


> been there, done that


and see where you ended up


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> but you can apparently apply for, pay for, and be accepted onto, courses while you're pissed as a newt


 
a couple of jars before the exam, thats a great idea for calming the nerves.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> a couple of jars before the exam, thats a great idea for calming the nerves.


three pints will do the job


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 29, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Well done knowing that you are almost there for a 2:1. Hope i can say the same next year on this thread.


Well, my essays are good but I'm not sure how I will perform in the exam. So we'll see.
I'm sure you'll be grand.


----------



## toggle (Apr 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> and see where you ended up


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> three pints will do the job





xslavearcx said:


> a couple of jars before the exam, thats a great idea for calming the nerves.


Is it like pool? Is there a sweet spot?

Personally I have to just do porridge and sleep before an exam or I epically fail.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Is it like pool? Is there a sweet spot?
> 
> Personally I have to just do porridge and sleep before an exam or I epically fail.


three pints drunk nice and quick will keep you there throughout the exam


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> three pints drunk nice and quick will keep you there throughout the exam


 
2 pints- any more and i throw up. lightweight me.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

No replies yet about an extension, looks like I won't be sleeping the next two weeks.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

phone the fuckers. emails are a feckin nightmare. i know i take forever to respond to them. well only phone them if you are like me where not knowing makes the stress go up in an extreme manner...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> phone the fuckers. emails are a feckin nightmare. i know i take forever to respond to them. well only phone them if you are like me where not knowing makes the stress go up in an extreme manner...


When I went to hand in the work this afternoon the woman behind the desk took my number and put it on one of the people's desk for them to ring me back. They were in a meeting and are likely to now be at lunch so I'm not overly concerned. I'm sure they will struggle to not notice a big green post it that has appeared while they were afk.

Failing that I'm just going to crack on and try and at least nearly finish my work by the due date. It would be nice to know it would be fine to take enough time over it but if for some reason I don't get any extra time I need to at least hand in something within a few days of when it should go in.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

Spoken to them now, looks like if the GP won't give me an extended sick note I won't get any help with anything at all. Don't know what to do now, had fuck all sleep and in a massive panic. I can't see the GP until Thursday and I don't know if they will back date a sick note.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 30, 2013)

can you call the gp? if they can't agree to make a sick note for you to pick up then at least they will know about it now and then be able to back date it at least from the time you made them aware of your problem. D'you see what I mean, hope that makes sense.

also, the person you spoke to, were they the top person to speak to? there should be at least one person whose job it is is to oversee pastoral care so see them if you can. what about the SU, maybe go and speak to them and get their support so that if you're left in a really bad position you've got somebody else to help argue your corner. if they can't act as advocates at. this point then at a later point they might be able to say "we've known she was struggling since 30/04 but your department has failed to help her or accommodate her needs".


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 30, 2013)

oh, I've just read your post about the sick note and see what you mean about backdating it. I would suggest that you make a bigger fuss about being made homeless, just this once. major stressful event, not conducive to productive study and could effect whether or not you can stay at university. that's a convincing argument for an extension. it's the least they can do...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> oh, I've just read your post about the sick note and see what you mean about backdating it. I would suggest that you make a bigger fuss about being made homeless, just this once. major stressful event, not conducive to productive study and could effect whether or not you can stay at university. that's a convincing argument for an extension. it's the least they can do...


Yeah but it's not that much of a major stressful event is it if it happens once or twice every year.



ShiftyBagLady said:


> can you call the gp? if they can't agree to make a sick note for you to pick up then at least they will know about it now and then be able to back date it at least from the time you made them aware of your problem. D'you see what I mean, hope that makes sense.
> 
> also, the person you spoke to, were they the top person to speak to? there should be at least one person whose job it is is to oversee pastoral care so see them if you can. what about the SU, maybe go and speak to them and get their support so that if you're left in a really bad position you've got somebody else to help argue your corner. if they can't act as advocates at. this point then at a later point they might be able to say "we've known she was struggling since 30/04 but your department has failed to help her or accommodate her needs".


All the staff know I was ill, I ended up being not that ill but too ill to work for fucking weeks. I did let the GP know that was what I needed to see them for when I rang but no idea if they tell them or what. tbh I think it's probably better to see the GP as I still have a few blotches to show them, which I shouldn't have if I was over it in a week.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yeah but it's not that much of a major stressful event is it if it happens once or twice every year.
> 
> 
> All the staff know I was ill, I ended up being not that ill but too ill to work for fucking weeks. I did let the GP know that was what I needed to see them for when I rang but no idea if they tell them or what. tbh I think it's probably better to see the GP as I still have a few blotches to show them, which I shouldn't have if I was over it in a week.


But it doesn't happen to everyone being made homeless that often. Do they already know that you do? If not I would really play it up. I know you don't want to but if that was me being made homeless I would be a gibbering wreck and uni stuff would not even be registering.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> But it doesn't happen to everyone being made homeless that often. Do they already know that you do? If not I would really play it up. I know you don't want to but if that was me being made homeless I would be a gibbering wreck and uni stuff would not even be registering.


Yes I put in another form last week, but of course you can't prove that you were homeless if you weren't on any tenancy agreements so it sounds as though they aren't going to give me any leniency for that. Like I said the guy in charge is notoriously a bit of a dick.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yes I put in another form last week, but of course you can't prove that you were homeless if you weren't on any tenancy agreements so it sounds as though they aren't going to give me any leniency for that. Like I said the guy in charge is notoriously a bit of a dick.


in that case, see the SU, see your course rep, see the advice centre. This is added stress that you do not need on top of everything else


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 30, 2013)

Can I co-opt this for exam woes (since the exams involve planning and writing essays)


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> in that case, see the SU, see your course rep, see the advice centre. This is added stress that you do not need on top of everything else


TBH I may as well sit here and try and do the assignment first.



tar1984 said:


> Can I co-opt this for exam woes (since the exams involve planning and writing essays)


That's really unfair, should be one or the other not both at once dammit!

(((tar)))


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 30, 2013)

this essay will be the death of me.....

Although it is slowly being written...


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

Bunch of arseholes. Cant really add much of substance but to reiterate what everybody else says about the homeless angle. You said earlier on this thread that reactions from your tutors showed that its not something they are accumstomed to deal with (ie they were shocked) so i think thats gotta be something to go on even if you think that by virtue of it happening quite often that its not that big a thing. Thats not how its generally seen i would not think, homelessness is a big thing. So yeah, if someone up the chain of command is being a dick then i guess you need to take it further, but as said that adds stress, which is where an advise worker comes into play. 

If it does end up having to be a struggle make sure that everything is evidenced, if you havent already, get registered homelessness. I had to provide evidence of that nature when i was going through all the appeals processes years back.

Totally sucks man, and now feel a bit crass in saying that my exam there went a lot better than expected....


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Bunch of arseholes. Cant really add much of substance but to reiterate what everybody else says about the homeless angle. You said earlier on this thread that reactions from your tutors showed that its not something they are accumstomed to deal with (ie they were shocked) so i think thats gotta be something to go on even if you think that by virtue of it happening quite often that its not that big a thing. Thats not how its generally seen i would not think, homelessness is a big thing. So yeah, if someone up the chain of command is being a dick then i guess you need to take it further, but as said that adds stress, which is where an advise worker comes into play.
> 
> If it does end up having to be a struggle make sure that everything is evidenced, if you havent already, get registered homelessness. I had to provide evidence of that nature when i was going through all the appeals processes years back.
> 
> Totally sucks man, and now feel a bit crass in saying that my exam there went a lot better than expected....


It's not the sympathetic ones that decide though, it's the bloke who is the human equivalent of grumpy cat.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

I know, all i mean is that you can gauge the magnatitude of it in terms of how its seen at uni by the reactions from some of your tutors. Advice worker and evidence of homelessness is the way to go just in case grumpy cat acts up - plus advise worker means they can put the energy into assembling your case whilst you can focuss on getting pieces of work done. Your doing amazing getting pieces of work in, when i went homeless i didnt get one piece of work done...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I know, all i mean is that you can gauge the magnatitude of it in terms of how its seen at uni by the reactions from some of your tutors. Advice worker and evidence of homelessness is the way to go just in case grumpy cat acts up - plus advise worker means they can put the energy into assembling your case whilst you can focuss on getting pieces of work done. Your doing amazing getting pieces of work in, when i went homeless i didnt get one piece of work done...


How on earth do you get evidence of homelessness? You can't prove where you aren't and I'm already in halls, just I now have nowhere else to go. It's one of the things that meant I couldn't really work when I was ill as I ended up on my mum's open plan living room floor and ill too boot. If I'd not been sent home I'd have stayed on campus and worked.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 30, 2013)

Has this person actually made any decisions yet?  You seem to be assuming the worst, yet I can see no reason why you are assuming so. The guy cannot arbitrarily say no if there is good reason to grant you the extension, and if you don't like the decision you can always appeal that decision.

You're a first year, so I see no reason why they wouldn't grant you an extension, your final year dissertation this is not.  And I know folk who have been granted extensions on that for far less than what you have been through.

Write to the module leaders of each assignment and explain the situation (and that you have already submitted your extenuating circumstances form but thought you would let them know).  Do let them know you have been made homeless again; they don't need to know it's something that happens regularly, they just need to know it's causing undue stress.

Try and relax, these things always sort themselves out.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> How on earth do you get evidence of homelessness? You can't prove where you aren't and I'm already in halls, just I now have nowhere else to go. It's one of the things that meant I couldn't really work when I was ill as I ended up on my mum's open plan living room floor and ill too boot. If I'd not been sent home I'd have stayed on campus and worked.


 
You don't need masses of evidence. E-mail your tutor and explain that you have been thrown out of your partner's truck where you have been living, so the only settled address you have is halls. Explain that this happened over the holiday which meant you spent some of the holiday on the floor of your mum's which wasn't ideal and that you are very stressed about where you are going to live over the summer.

Your tutor will be able to tell you if that's enough evidence or if you need more and what evidence that is.

It doesn't matter if you are or aren't stressed. Just tell them you are.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> You don't need masses of evidence. E-mail your tutor and explain that you have been thrown out of your partner's truck where you have been living, so the only settled address you have is halls. Explain that this happened over the holiday which meant you spent some of the holiday on the floor of your mum's which wasn't ideal and that you are very stressed about where you are going to live over the summer.
> 
> Your tutor will be able to tell you if that's enough evidence or if you need more and what evidence that is.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you are or aren't stressed. Just tell them you are.


I've already put in an ECA form explaining all that. It sounded like I won't get any extra time for it though. I already said that I'd done that and the person making the decision has all the info, though I suspect they think I'm making it up because I'm going to miss my deadlines.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I've already put in an ECA form explaining all that. It sounded like I won't get any extra time for it though. I already said that I'd done that and the person making the decision has all the info, though I suspect they think I'm making it up because I'm going to miss my deadlines.


 
What evidence do you have that they think you're making it up?  What exactly has been said that makes you think you won't get extra time?


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> What evidence do you have that they think you're making it up? What exactly has been said that makes you think you won't get extra time?


They said that whether I get extra time hinges on if I can get a sick note for longer than a week - i.e. they don't sound like they will take the other thing into account.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yeah but it's not that much of a major stressful event is it if it happens once or twice every year.
> 
> 
> All the staff know I was ill, I ended up being not that ill but too ill to work for fucking weeks. I did let the GP know that was what I needed to see them for when I rang but no idea if they tell them or what. tbh I think it's probably better to see the GP as I still have a few blotches to show them, which I shouldn't have if I was over it in a week.


As other people have said, being made homeless is highly unusual and stressful for most people. It is your best argument for getting the extension. Yes, you should get your head down and work on the assignment but you should also spend half an hour booking an appointment to see the SU welfare officer and enquiring who the pastoral support person is. if they act as advocates for you now or in an appeal, you will be more likely to win.

yeah, see the doc. I just meant that it would improve your chances of having it backdated but given that appointments are often a few days wait I'm sure they back date sick notes all the time. is your GP sound or another grumpy cat person?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> They said that whether I get extra time hinges on if I can get a sick note for longer than a week - i.e. they don't sound like they will take the other thing into account.


Well they absolutely should, I think you should press them to. Or get somebody else to press them to.
Being homeless makes you vulnerable, officially vulnerable, they are supposed to take it seriously so don't just accept that they won't.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> As other people have said, being made homeless is highly unusual and stressful for most people. It is your best argument for getting the extension. Yes, you should get your head down and work on the assignment but you should also spend half an hour booking an appointment to see the SU welfare officer and enquiring who the pastoral support person is. if they act as advocates for you now or in an appeal, you will be more likely to win.
> 
> yeah, see the doc. I just meant that it would improve your chances of having it backdated but given that appointments are often a few days wait I'm sure they back date sick notes all the time. is your GP sound or another grumpy cat person?


No idea, I only just moved here really and I normally see the nurse for asthma and stuff. 



ShiftyBagLady said:


> Well they absolutely should, I think you should press them to. Or get somebody else to press them to.
> Being homeless makes you vulnerable, officially vulnerable, they are supposed to take it seriously so don't just accept that they won't.


Not sure it has as much effect if I'm over 25.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 30, 2013)

What does being over 25 have to do with anything?  Being homeless makes you vulnerable, end of.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> What does being over 25 have to do with anything? Being homeless makes you vulnerable, end of.


I'm not 'properly homeless' though am I as I'm in halls until the end of term.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 30, 2013)

but the end of term is not far away and you have to arrange for somewhere to live. that's stressful. fair enough, its not dossing in doorways but it is stressful. They should be worried that you will be unable to finish the year due to stress and having to find somewhere else to live.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I'm not 'properly homeless' though am I as I'm in halls until the end of term.


yes you are. Halls are a temporary address, they are not a permanent address. Lack of a permanent address makes you homeless. Speak to the advice centre, get a statement off your mom about kipping on her floor even try and get her to put you are not welcome back there due to <insert idea here>. If they shrug off homelessness they are a piss poor department and uni that need a kick up the arse. I would be tempted to contact the NUS.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> yes you are. Halls are a temporary address, they are not a permanent address. Lack of a permanent address makes you homeless. Speak to the advice centre, get a statement off your mom about kipping on her floor even try and get her to put you are not welcome back there due to <insert idea here>. If they shrug off homelessness they are a piss poor department and uni that need a kick up the arse. I would be tempted to contact the NUS.


We're not an NUS uni, but yeah there are representatives. I really can't think about it while I'm doing this work - who knows I may even make the deadline on this one. 

I'm already (with my mum's help) probably staying in halls all summer.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

your right stuff it, sorry about the rather _urgent _tone of my posts there - definately prioritise the actual work first and foremost. as someone else said here earlier on, these kind of things tend to sort themselves out anyway.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> That's really unfair, should be one or the other not both at once dammit!
> 
> (((tar)))


 
It's not that bad, basically have an idea what type of questions will come up, and plan rough essay drafts which can be moulded round a range of possible questions.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope you get things sorted btw, was just catching up with the thread.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> It's not that bad, basically have an idea what type of questions will come up, and plan rough essay drafts which can be moulded round a range of possible questions.


 
the essay drafts thing works. first time ive done that method before and its definately prepared me for that exam i did today better than before....


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 30, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> the essay drafts thing works. first time ive done that method before and its definately prepared me for that exam i did today better than before....


 
Totally yeah.  There's only so many questions they can ask based on the course content.. if the content is in your draft you're sorted.

Congrats on your hopefully good performance today.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 30, 2013)

I've always done that method, how did you get through two years of uni without it??


----------



## toggle (Apr 30, 2013)

i never bothered. mainly cause i'd be certain it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 30, 2013)

Not even a rough outline?  Do you just freeform it in the exam?


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

my exams have always brought my marks down. always got good marks with the essays but exams always pulled it down. this year getting a C for my essay that i relied on getting an A for (by virtue of the fact that philosophy department essay =30% exam=70%) meant that i really had to try something different for preparing for the exam. So did the mock essay drafts and did study sheets. The study sheet system has been really good as well, got taught it by someone who learnt it at further education doing a HNC.

Think ive done enough to pull my overall mark for a B so thats something salvaged (if im right that is). Logic exam on friday.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Not even a rough outline? Do you just freeform it in the exam?


 
yip, just freeformed it for the exam.. so yeah needed to try something different.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah I was taught to use it in a college access course.  

Hate that 70/30 split.  History do that.  Politics do 60/40.  The enlightened sociology dept do 50/50.


----------



## toggle (Apr 30, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Not even a rough outline? Do you just freeform it in the exam?


 
yep. neve occurred to me to do anything else.

it's rare i even bothered with a structured outline. i never found them beneficial so never bothered.gt the use of a laptop sorted eventually, so i'd do a mind dump onto the page, then turn each sentence into a paragraph. that was done.

short term memory is fucked. but i can put in long quotes from books i read 2 months before into the exam cause the long term memory is great.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 30, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> yip, just freeformed it for the exam.. so yeah needed to try something different.


 
Bout time then, i'd be shitting it in an exam without some plan committed to memory  I even spend the first 5mins jotting the plan down before I start writing, it really helps.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

yep religious studies does 50/50 too. hence why im hopefully changing to do a single hons in religious studies instead....

So do you do a whole mock exam question or do you just do the plan? Just i was going to do the mock exam question but it just seemed like too much so did the plans instead...


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 30, 2013)

toggle said:


> yep. neve occurred to me to do anything else.
> 
> it's rare i even bothered with a structured outline. i never found them beneficial so never bothered.gt the use of a laptop sorted eventually, so i'd do a mind dump onto the page, then turn each sentence into a paragraph. that was done.
> 
> short term memory is fucked. but i can put in long quotes from books i read 2 months before into the exam cause the long term memory is great.


 
Well since you're in grad school it must have worked, but i frown upon your technique


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Bout time then, i'd be shitting it in an exam without some plan committed to memory  I even spend the first 5mins jotting the plan down before I start writing, it really helps.


 
thats what i did today!!


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

toggle said:


> yep. neve occurred to me to do anything else.
> 
> it's rare i even bothered with a structured outline. i never found them beneficial so never bothered.gt the use of a laptop sorted eventually, so i'd do a mind dump onto the page, then turn each sentence into a paragraph. that was done.
> 
> short term memory is fucked. but i can put in long quotes from books i read 2 months before into the exam cause the long term memory is great.


 

that must be a nightmare for history toggle since you gotta remember your sources and all that??


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

Getting there through gritted teeth...


----------



## toggle (Apr 30, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Well since you're in grad school it must have worked, but i frown upon your technique


 
i suspect a lot of people would be frowning at a lot of the things i do. but it's all stuff that has worked for me, most of which i picked up on long before my dyslexia was recognized. and a big mix of stuff i've learnt from different places. what i do know is that most of the time, the most common stuff people get taught to try is non effective.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 30, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> yep religious studies does 50/50 too. hence why im hopefully changing to do a single hons in religious studies instead....
> 
> So do you do a whole mock exam question or do you just do the plan? Just i was going to do the mock exam question but it just seemed like too much so did the plans instead...


 
Just the plan.  I used to do a plan, then do whole mock questions, when I was in 1st year.  

Nowadays I make a really detailed plan first, usually a few pages of notes in ms word.  Then I strip that down to a more simple plan, maybe taking up a single page.  Something I can commit to visual memory almost.  But having done the more detailed plan first means the simple plan has some substance behind it, and the process of having to redo the plan like this really commits it to memory.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

well done stuff it. when you see jeremy clarkson testing one of your designs youll know its all worth it


----------



## toggle (Apr 30, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> that must be a nightmare for history toggle since you gotta remember your sources and all that??


 
i'll argue with a book as i read it, then i'll remember more. and note down an idea straight away. the long term memory being great does help. i just have to make sure it gets there.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

toggle said:


> i suspect a lot of people would be frowning at a lot of the things i do. but it's all stuff that has worked for me, most of which i picked up on long before my dyslexia was recognized. and a big mix of stuff i've learnt from different places. what i do know is that most of the time, the most common stuff people get taught to try is non effective.


 
I can type really fast and stuff in my brain flows much better onto typing than it does writing. Im wondering if i could try and get usage of a laptop in exams in future as opposed to paper on account of my sleep apnoea and depression. Doubt it, just a thought meh...


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Just the plan. I used to do a plan, then do whole mock questions, when I was in 1st year.
> 
> Nowadays I make a really detailed plan first, usually a few pages of notes in ms word. Then I strip that down to a more simple plan, maybe taking up a single page. Something I can commit to visual memory almost. But having done the more detailed plan first means the simple plan has some substance behind it, and the process of having to redo the plan like this really commits it to memory.


 
So thats basiclly the study sheet system then? Im kinda doing the same, not as systematic though, but it is my first time like...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> well done stuff it. when you see jeremy clarkson testing one of your designs youll know its all worth it


Can I test it on his face?


----------



## toggle (Apr 30, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I can type really fast and stuff in my brain flows much better onto typing than it does writing. Im wondering if i could try and get usage of a laptop in exams in future as opposed to paper on account of my sleep apnoea and depression. Doubt it, just a thought meh...


 
ask them. don't loose by asking


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 30, 2013)

God loves a trier as they say


----------



## toggle (Apr 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Can I test it on his face?


 
can i watch?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 30, 2013)

*exhales slowly*

I do believe I have written my essay  Just got some polishing to do but yep, it's there....


----------



## toggle (May 1, 2013)

I am distantly related to the main character in my research apparently. my mother's great aunt's cousin married the niece of my protagonist. such things are highly tenuous but such anecdotes make talks more interesting


----------



## tar1984 (May 1, 2013)

I'm having a timing problem.  My exam is two weeks away which feels like plenty of time, but really I only have four days off between now and then.  Need to get up earlier so I can study before work, but keep failing.

I'm trying to study feminist theory at the moment which makes all these urban threads on it sort of interesting.


----------



## toggle (May 1, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I'm having a timing problem. My exam is two weeks away which feels like plenty of time, but really I only have four days off between now and then. Need to get up earlier so I can study before work, but keep failing.
> 
> I'm trying to study feminist theory at the moment which makes all these urban threads on it sort of interesting.


 
feel free to come play in them and explore your understanding. that will probably help more than just reading.

and few of us have looked at any of the acedemic theory, you can being that to the discussion


----------



## tar1984 (May 1, 2013)

toggle said:


> feel free to come play in them and explore your understanding. that will probably help more than just reading.
> 
> and few of us have looked at any of the acedemic theory, you can being that to the discussion


 
I'll maybe join in once I've actually read some of it then


----------



## tar1984 (May 1, 2013)

Given up on doing any work this morning, need to start getting up early and getting into the library otherwise I just do nothing.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 1, 2013)

i've pretty much done fuck all too today. Logic exam friday as well...


----------



## tar1984 (May 1, 2013)

Jeepers, maybe you should get to the library too


----------



## tar1984 (May 1, 2013)

I'm just walking around the flat singing that 'in the jungle, the mighty jungle' song rather than engage with any of the reading

a wimba way a wimba way


----------



## xslavearcx (May 1, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Jeepers, maybe you should get to the library too


 
'bout to pick up the kids from school. todays over..


----------



## xslavearcx (May 1, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I'm just walking around the flat singing that 'in the jungle, the mighty jungle' song rather than engage with any of the reading
> 
> a wimba way a wimba way


 
Mines looking at logic textbook for five mins, farting about on this for 30 mins, farting about on partick thistle forum for 30 mins then back to looking back at logic textbook for five mins... all day...


----------



## tar1984 (May 1, 2013)

Procrastination is a killer, I actually feel sort of ill


----------



## xslavearcx (May 1, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Procrastination is a killer, I actually feel sort of ill


 
me too. i just had a sleep there...


----------



## purenarcotic (May 1, 2013)

Ah I did a module of logic in my undergrad, it was ace.  

I really need to start writing up my portfolio, but there is so much good TV on at the moment.


----------



## stuff_it (May 1, 2013)

I feel tired but feel bad that I'm not working even though I put in a 37 hour day yesterday. I do have more chems but I've started making typos right left and centre so I either need to eat more or them or get the fuck to bed fairly soon so I can get up bright and early. In all honesty I think that occasionally the odd spell of procrastination can do us the world of good.

Tired enough to post in the wrong thread.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 1, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Ah I did a module of logic in my undergrad, it was ace.
> 
> I really need to start writing up my portfolio, but there is so much good TV on at the moment.


 
I like the propositional logic cause i just about get it.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (May 1, 2013)

Handed in my research project on Monday. 6500 words on birds and light pollution ... I now hate birds and never want to see one of the smug, feathery little bastards again!! 

But the relief... Oh the relief 

Now just revison for finals... Yay  For which I have 3 in 3 days, I'm sure thats illegal or some shit


----------



## xslavearcx (May 2, 2013)

meh.......


----------



## xslavearcx (May 3, 2013)

Just finished the logic exam. Think i did enough to get a B, so if that be the case with that and what i think my performance is with my philosophy of language exam, then i still am in range for getting a first next year if all goes well with the religious studies. That wont happen, but its good to know its still a remote possibility.


----------



## tar1984 (May 3, 2013)

Hurray


----------



## xslavearcx (May 3, 2013)

Ha we'll see what i say when i actually get the results haha . Glasgow uni takes fucking ages to get that shit organised don't it?


----------



## tar1984 (May 3, 2013)

I think results come out in july or some shit


----------



## xslavearcx (May 3, 2013)

God thats pure ages. The optimisim i expressed in that last post will be totally transformed to utter dread by then. This thread will no doubt document that transition also. Whats going down with your study situation, work/procrastination still getting in the way??


----------



## tar1984 (May 3, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> God thats pure ages. The optimisim i expressed in that last post will be totally transformed to utter dread by then. This thread will no doubt document that transition also. Whats going down with your study situation, work/procrastination still getting in the way??


 
Well i'm on urban ain't it 

Nah i've got a little bit done, hopefully can make some good progress this weekend.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 3, 2013)

good you are making progress, despite being on here. Was in the QM today for the first time in about 2 years, the food in there is disgusting man...


----------



## tar1984 (May 3, 2013)

Did you just go in for food or is this you attempting to engage more with student life? 

I had a chicken burger in the GUU once, it wasn't that bad.  Yes I was in the GUU.. FOR SHAME.


----------



## toggle (May 3, 2013)

ok, i shall just say that study is never assisted by intermittant drilling a couple of meters above my head


----------



## xslavearcx (May 3, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Did you just go in for food or is this you attempting to engage more with student life?
> 
> I had a chicken burger in the GUU once, it wasn't that bad. Yes I was in the GUU.. FOR SHAME.


 
I actually had a really stulted conversation with a couple of people from the exam. I left when i ran out of things to say (15 mins i lasted lol). Progress! GUU - they got snoooker tables there, so that counts against the dodgy politics of the place...


----------



## xslavearcx (May 3, 2013)

toggle said:


> ok, i shall just say that study is never assisted by intermittant drilling a couple of meters above my head


 
Nightmare..... earplugs do the trick??


----------



## toggle (May 3, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Nightmare..... earplugs do the trick??


 
not in the slightest.

giving up on the whole idea works better


----------



## tar1984 (May 3, 2013)

They have a subway sandwich shop too.  Full of wankers though


----------



## xslavearcx (May 3, 2013)

toggle said:


> not in the slightest.
> 
> giving up on the whole idea works better


 
hopefully its just a one-day job whatever it is...


----------



## toggle (May 3, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> hopefully its just a one-day job whatever it is...


 
2 weeks so far, but i've been at the library a lot


----------



## xslavearcx (May 3, 2013)

good stuff. for next year i need to find somewhere to go that doesnt have the internet.


----------



## toggle (May 3, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> good stuff. for next year i need to find somewhere to go that doesnt have the internet.


 
i drive, so i've used a garden center coffee shop before now. good light, cheap coffee, lots of free refills when the manager realised i'm a local history geek.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 3, 2013)

Yeah the only places that would welcome me as a religious studies geek would be evangelical churches, but alas not my scene


----------



## stuff_it (May 7, 2013)

One down.


----------



## toggle (May 7, 2013)

meeting with supervisor on thursday. need to put together some of my notes in a reasonable form for him to read. not helped by the fact i don't have the program on this machine that i like to use to do that.

anyone want to buy me a copy of scriviner?

was that a no? bugger.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 7, 2013)

Exam tomorrow. Only finished my revision notes last night 
Nonetheless, I am feeling alright about it. It may be the tramadol talking but I am fairly relaxed about it.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 7, 2013)

good luck with the exam SBL!


----------



## DaRealSpoon (May 9, 2013)

2 down... 2 to go, and the hideousness of 3 exams in 3 days is almost over.

Hardest one out of the way too, went ok... I can't wait for 11am tomorrow.

Back to revision


----------



## toggle (May 9, 2013)

supervisor meeting in 10 mins. i always feel iv'e done nothing before these


----------



## tar1984 (May 9, 2013)

Trying to revise at home today.  This means working at about a 1/3rd of the pace & efficiency if I'd gone to the library, but unless you get there early no computers are free.


----------



## stuff_it (May 12, 2013)

Still not got my last assignment in, so late now. Got ill again over the weekend and couldn't work but not ill for long enough to get any extra time off. They will just think I am blagging if I say I'm ill again even though I'm so tired and feverish I can barely do anything. It's too late to put anything else into the assessment board anyway. I wish I could just go back to bed.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 12, 2013)

Is it too late for the extenuating circumstances of form?
I wouldn't think that it seemd like blagging, it's consistent. Maybe some of your illnesses are stress relate (stress does affect the immune system) so it's not coincidence that it keeps happening around assignment times. If you think your illness will impact on your work then you should always flag it up with them,even if you think it sounds pathetic as they are supposed to support students.

I imagine you'll soldier on without seeking help anyway, so good luck at least


----------



## stuff_it (May 12, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Is it too late for the extenuating circumstances of form?
> I wouldn't think that it seemd like blagging, it's consistent. Maybe some of your illnesses are stress relate (stress does affect the immune system) so it's not coincidence that it keeps happening around assignment times. If you think your illness will impact on your work then you should always flag it up with them,even if you think it sounds pathetic as they are supposed to support students.
> 
> I imagine you'll soldier on without seeking help anyway, so good luck at least


I already put one in for chickenpox, this is a new ill - mainly brought on by the 80 hour weeks I've been pulling trying to catch up. The board has already met for coursework as well so yes, too late.

If I hadn't got ill I easily would have finished it some time yesterday. 

Going to have to go to bed innit. Another day is still fucked but *shrug* I am getting fever and pains again trying to fight through it.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 13, 2013)

(((stuffs)))
nearly there though, think of the sleeping you'll be doing when it's all out of the way


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Trying to revise at home today. This means working at about a 1/3rd of the pace & efficiency if I'd gone to the library, but unless you get there early no computers are free.


 
Glasgow Uni library is the place of facebook updates. Remember years ago (before i dropped out first time at uni) wandering about the library and looking for a vacant computer and saw some dude logging into the partick thistle forum. A bit creepy, but i had to see who it was he was logging in as, and it turned out it was someone i was forever arguing with though. He looked just as smarmy in real life as his posts suggested haha!


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I already put one in for chickenpox, this is a new ill - mainly brought on by the 80 hour weeks I've been pulling trying to catch up. The board has already met for coursework as well so yes, too late.
> 
> If I hadn't got ill I easily would have finished it some time yesterday.
> 
> Going to have to go to bed innit. Another day is still fucked but *shrug* I am getting fever and pains again trying to fight through it.


 
Dang... Battle won yet?


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Glasgow Uni library is the place of facebook updates. Remember years ago (before i dropped out first time at uni) wandering about the library and looking for a vacant computer and saw some dude logging into the partick thistle forum. A bit creepy, but i had to see who it was he was logging in as, and it turned out it was someone i was forever arguing with though. He looked just as smarmy in real life as his posts suggested haha!


 
Have you seen those fb pages like 'spotted: in the gu library'?  Started off funny but have convinced me the uni is full of fucking bellends.


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Dang... Battle won yet?


Should have this polished up and in before 2pm, yes. Feeling much better today ty.


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

Just getting a shower then off to print this and hand it in.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Have you seen those fb pages like 'spotted: in the gu library'? Started off funny but have convinced me the uni is full of fucking bellends.


 
I got rid of my facebook page because it was impacting on my grades so i havent seen it. Hasn't worked the facebook thing now that ive got this, and i got introduced to minecraft over the weeekend there 

that does sound like more evidence for the glasgow uni is full of bellends thesis!


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Just getting a shower then off to print this and hand it in.


 
Such a good feeling that! well done


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Such a good feeling that! well done


A week late though. I seem to get ill whenever I think I have a deadline! 
Like genuinely bedridden can't work at all ill.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

hopefully your extenuating circumstances will get taken into consideration. Up until this year, all my work was always late - but without good reason...


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I got rid of my facebook page because it was impacting on my grades so i havent seen it. Hasn't worked the facebook thing now that ive got this, and i got introduced to minecraft over the weeekend there
> 
> that does sound like more evidence for the glasgow uni is full of bellends thesis!


 
I think I sometimes exaggerate the bellend levels for effect, I've actually had loads of really great tutorial groups that I enjoyed loads.  

But there are plenty of bellends too!


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> hopefully your extenuating circumstances will get taken into consideration. Up until this year, all my work was always late - but without good reason...


I tried to meet the deadlines anyway and my body went into fail mode and I ended up on antibiotics.


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I got rid of my facebook page because it was impacting on my grades so i havent seen it. Hasn't worked the facebook thing now that ive got this, and i got introduced to minecraft over the weeekend there
> 
> that does sound like more evidence for the glasgow uni is full of bellends thesis!


 
just wait until you're doing postgrad.

YOu're required to consider your public engagement and impact as a researcher. and have a credible online presence. Mine works fine as long as it's remembered my boss has forgotten more about feminism than I ever knew and wants to get me to start working on a local feminist support and campaigning network. This was prompted by a post i made about gender impart of welfare reform, so it should be interesting.

so i'm keeping going as i was, cutting out the worst of the 'fuck cameron' stuff. and doing what i would have been doing anyway.


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

toggle said:


> just wait until you're doing postgrad.
> 
> YOu're required to consider your public engagement and impact as a researcher. and have a credible online presence. Mine works fine as long as it's remembered my boss has forgotten more about feminism than I ever knew and wants to get me to start working on a local feminist support and campaigning network. This was prompted by a post i made about gender impart of welfare reform, so it should be interesting.
> 
> so i'm keeping going as i was, cutting out the worst of the 'fuck cameron' stuff. and doing what i would have been doing anyway.


Two accounts, obviously.


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Two accounts, obviously.


 
almost in a place where i can throw about everything i want to, and not need that. close enough.

i like that.


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

toggle said:


> almost in a place where i can throw about everything i want to, and not need that. close enough.
> 
> i like that.


I would probably make myself unemployable without two accounts. Engineering firms can be notoriously right wing.


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I would probably make myself unemployable without two accounts. Engineering firms can be notoriously right wing.


 
i probably will make myself unemployable in some areas. but more employable in others.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

toggle said:


> just wait until you're doing postgrad.
> 
> YOu're required to consider your public engagement and impact as a researcher. and have a credible online presence. Mine works fine as long as it's remembered my boss has forgotten more about feminism than I ever knew and wants to get me to start working on a local feminist support and campaigning network. This was prompted by a post i made about gender impart of welfare reform, so it should be interesting.
> 
> so i'm keeping going as i was, cutting out the worst of the 'fuck cameron' stuff. and doing what i would have been doing anyway.


 
Ill just have to get myself psychologically prepared for doing the facebook thing again - maybe instead of having 2 accounts, ill just have one thats 'official' and try not to make it too personal with my friends and what not. So no more inane updates about my favourite work out music with youtube videos a plenty being posted every 20 mins or so.... Full privacy as well - i hate it when one gets tagged at some party steamin and making an arse of oneself and its on ones facebook account to be gawped at. Really not into the whole digital camera age has to be said....

It goes without saying, im going to have to be more outgoing in general too, like maybe going to some academic seminars and stuff like that. need to stop being so reclusive....


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

toggle said:


> i probably will make myself unemployable in some areas. but more employable in others.


 
I've pretty much managed to end any employment prospects of me in my professional networks by getting a bad rep - and i managed it without facebook woo hoo!


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Ill just have to get myself psychologically prepared for doing the facebook thing again - maybe instead of having 2 accounts, ill just have one thats 'official' and try not to make it too personal with my friends and what not. So no more inane updates about my favourite work out music with youtube videos a plenty being posted every 20 mins or so.... Full privacy as well - i hate it when one gets tagged at some party steamin and making an arse of oneself and its on ones facebook account to be gawped at. Really not into the whole digital camera age has to be said....
> 
> It goes without saying, im going to have to be more outgoing in general too, like maybe going to some academic seminars and stuff like that. need to stop being so reclusive....


 
a 'professional' blog might work better than facebook. I only tend to use that because the people i want to network with use facebook.

i've never really been a party gore, so no real issues there.

biggest thing is the risks of being openly female and online and having opinions on feminism. it tends to bring out the fruitloops.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

Not a party goer either thankfully now but went to a few of them post facebook/digital camera to wish that i hadn't gone to said party - not that i made huge arse of myself. i just don't like unsolicited photos of me circulating in the internet, im kinda old school in that i think people should ask before getting a photo taken meh (maybe being a youthworker and being insistant on consent forms maybe has inculcated that in me)...

Yeah, i've seen the kinda comments that arise in feminist blogs, i guess even just a cursory glance over them would be enough to convince anybody that theres a helluva lot of work to be done. very depressing...


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

toggle's tip for the day: reading acedemic blogs is not an acceptable substitute for some actual work


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

toggle said:


> toggle's tip for the day: reading acedemic blogs is not an acceptable substitute for some actual work


 
Prefer the chewing the fat style of academic blogs to actual academic publications. Find i learn more from that style.


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Prefer the chewing the fat style of academic blogs to actual academic publications. Find i learn more from that style.


 
it's a lot more fun playing with that and getting chatting about tangents to research than actually writing formally.


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

All a moot point, failed my maths coursework - I was so sure I got it right but didn't show enough workings and got some signs wrong early on in the main problem. OTOH I did get the calculus right. 

Can't believe I've got myself in this much debt for nothing.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> All a moot point, failed my maths coursework - I was so sure I got it right but didn't show enough workings and got some signs wrong early on in the main problem. OTOH I did get the calculus right.
> 
> Can't believe I've got myself in this much debt for nothing.


 
 capped resits?


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> capped resits?


Look if I can't 'get' it this time around I can't see there being much point. I have been over the material again and again, thought I understood, gone over it again with classmates people helping etc, still can't even get it right with the book in front of me.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

Thats what logics been like for me, i know ive put in more work into it than any of the other students but every time ive checked with teacher before the exam when i thought i got it ive always been wrong....

Guess you'll just need to speak to your advisor (if you have one - dunno how it works in english unis and in subjects other than arts) and see what options you have... I've dropped out two years in my degree and had a few years break to the point than when i get my degree it will have taken ten years in total....

Edited to add: in arts generally if one fails a module, they take the subject again the following year alongside the other ones. Dunno if its the same in engineering though. And yeah i know you not got it despite a lotta work put in, but going by what you've detailed on here, sounds to me as if it would be very difficult to think straight in a way that would be suited for doing maths....


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Thats what logics been like for me, i know ive put in more work into it than any of the other students but every time ive checked with teacher before the exam when i thought i got it ive always been wrong....
> 
> Guess you'll just need to speak to your advisor (if you have one - dunno how it works in english unis and in subjects other than arts) and see what options you have... I've dropped out two years in my degree and had a few years break to the point than when i get my degree it will have taken ten years in total....
> 
> Edited to add: in arts generally if one fails a module, they take the subject again the following year alongside the other ones. Dunno if its the same in engineering though. And yeah i know you not got it despite a lotta work put in, but going by what you've detailed on here, sounds to me as if it would be very difficult to think straight in a way that would be suited for doing maths....


Yes but I'm on £9k fees and variable payback. I'm also 35.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yes but I'm on £9k fees and variable payback. I'm also 35.


 
me 34 - doing a degree that is pointless on the jobs market. if it was an extra module you had to go again, don't think it would make a huge difference to the per year amount. anyway ill shut up now, think im coming across as the annoying fucker that keeps saying "but it ll be alright, you got options etc". You  know that anyways so im having a word with myself to stfu....


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> me 34 - doing a degree that is pointless on the jobs market. if it was an extra module you had to go again, don't think it would make a huge difference to the per year amount. anyway ill shut up now, think im coming across as the annoying fucker that keeps saying "but it ll be alright, you got options etc". You know that anyways so im having a word with myself to stfu....


It's turning in to not just an extra module or I will get a crap degree. 

My choices are basically to switch at end of first year to: Comp Sci (probably need to go back to 1st year) or Politics (I reckon I could walk it but I really want to do a technical subject).


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

God those are pretty contrasting choices. Tech degrees much better for money, but yeah agreed politics much easier.... I always got much better marks for politics before deciding to do philosophy


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> God those are pretty contrasting choices. Tech degrees much better for money, but yeah agreed politics much easier.... I always got much better marks for politics before deciding to do philosophy


Apparently I write really neat and tidy code.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

Thats awesome... tried BASIC on ZX Spectrum and was shit at it. Recently tried Python to still find out im shit at it.....what would you do with a comp science degree? Make games?


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Thats awesome... tried BASIC on ZX Spectrum and was shit at it. Recently tried Python to still find out im shit at it.....what would you do with a comp science degree? Make games?


Well I probably have a few ins for that, tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Thats awesome... tried BASIC on ZX Spectrum and was shit at it. Recently tried Python to still find out im shit at it.....what would you do with a comp science degree? Make games?


databases
websites
systems analyst
penetration testing


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> databases
> websites
> systems analyst
> *penetration testing*


Oooer!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Oooer!


i thought that might be up your street


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought that might be up your street


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It's turning in to not just an extra module or I will get a crap degree.
> 
> My choices are basically to switch at end of first year to: Comp Sci (probably need to go back to 1st year) or Politics (I reckon I could walk it but I really want to do a technical subject).


 
i also did a degree that was not aimed at employability.

but it has certainly worked pretty well in helping me rebuild my life after the shitty mess it had all turned into.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> databases
> websites
> systems analyst
> penetration testing


 
they all sound really well paid. wonder what list one could do with a politics degree...?


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> they all sound really well paid. wonder what list one could do with a politics degree...?


Yeah, it's looking a bit comp sci with an extra year. At least the pay would make up for the extra money.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

it truly would be revenge of the nerds with that pay packet


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> they all sound really well paid. wonder what list one could do with a politics degree...?


 
the last suggestion i got was working for the tory party locally.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

toggle said:


> i also did a degree that was not aimed at employability.
> 
> but it has certainly worked pretty well in helping me rebuild my life after the shitty mess it had all turned into.


 
That's what I've done too, and for the first time I actually feel like I have options for the future.



xslavearcx said:


> they all sound really well paid. wonder what list one could do with a politics degree...?


 
You wouldn't get a list like that, but there are tons of employers who would value a politics degree - it's just not a vocational training in the way engineering or compsci is.

Plenty of graduate recruiters who don't care which degree you have as long as its a 2:1 or higher.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

toggle..

DO IT FOR THE LULZ


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> it truly would be revenge of the nerds with that pay packet


I feel I'm a bit too much of a nerd to do a non technical subject.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> That's what I've done too, and for the first time I actually feel like I have options for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Im just in a bad mood about arts/social sciences cause im going to end up being an RE teacher and going back to being bullied at school.


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Im just in a bad mood about arts/social sciences cause im going to end up being an RE teacher and going back to being bullied at school.


Become a lecturer, at least they want to be there.


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Become a lecturer, at least they want to be there.


 
my dream


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

thats what i want to do. but need to get over being a recluse...


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

Plus, political science - well, all the social sciences - should offer some room for technical stuff.  Quantitative research, data analysis, statistics programmes and what have you.  I've read sociology papers that are so full of dense maths I couldn't understand a word of them, and I hope by the time I graduate I'll be sufficiently trained in these methods.  I certainly aim to focus on these areas as much as possible to gain some 'hard' skills which would appeal to employers.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

toggle said:


> my dream


 
mine too toggle - looks like the promised land is not far off. If you do get there, please keep posting about it so that i can at the very least live vicariously through them haha


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Plus, political science - well, all the social sciences - should offer some room for technical stuff. Quantitative research, data analysis, statistics programmes and what have you. I've read sociology papers that are so full of dense maths I couldn't understand a word of them, and I hope by the time I graduate I'll be sufficiently trained in these methods. I certainly aim to focus on these areas as much as possible to gain some 'hard' skills which would appeal to employers.


 
I wasn't really questioning the use-value of politics degree; more trying to elicit information to pass onto a friend who is doing a politics degree just now...


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Im just in a bad mood about arts/social sciences cause im going to end up being an RE teacher and going back to being bullied at school.


 
One thing I hate about social sciences is the fact a main career option is teaching.  If I must, it will be bloody uni tutorials.. fuck school classrooms!


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> One thing I hate about social sciences is the fact a main career option is teaching. If I must, it will be bloody uni tutorials.. fuck school classrooms!


Sorry mate, those are for postgrads.


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

i did know from the moment i started that school teaching was never on the agenda


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I wasn't really questioning the use-value of politics degree; more trying to elicit information to pass onto a friend who is doing a politics degree just now...


 
I was mainly replying to stuff_it, and taking mild umbrage at her 'non-technical' description.  I know what she means but someone has to defend the sanctity of the social sciences


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

Whats really sad is that in imagining my doing my first ever lecture, ive been thinking what tune should i come out too. Could either be wwf wrestling awesomness or could be david brent - i dunno but im willling to take the risk!!!


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Sorry mate, those are for postgrads.


 
I want to do a masters anyway


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I was mainly replying to stuff_it, and taking mild umbrage at her 'non-technical' description. I know what she means but someone has to defend the sanctity of the social sciences


Oh I have no problem with the social sciences, but it doesn't quite gel with my web design, extensive computer knowledge or technical problem solving skills.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

toggle said:


> i did know from the moment i started that school teaching was never on the agenda


 
me too..... getting bullied at school constantly from primary one till when i got pulled out of school because of my problems of school at 12 has always made that enviroment somewhere i dont want to go near towards..


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> thats what i want to do. but need to get over being a recluse...


 
How are you with presentations in tutorials?


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

just do your first conference paper on telling the retired lecturer who spoke before you that he missed out some things. and that the boss of the bloke running the conference, the one with 2phd's was wrong about some stuff.

it's all easy from there


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

only done 2. one was good, the other was terrible. if i was drunk id be amazing, i really come out my shell then but dont think thats the right idea lol


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Oh I have no problem with the social sciences, but it doesn't quite gel with my web design, extensive computer knowledge or technical problem solving skills.


 
Ah yeah I got that, I can see the difference obviously, not pretending sociology is comparable to engineering in terms of the technical skills required

I am just sensitive cos everyone on the internet disses sociolgy... i have feeling man


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Ah yeah I got that, I can see the difference obviously, not pretending sociology is comparable to engineering in terms of the technical skills required
> 
> I am just sensitive cos everyone on the internet disses sociolgy... i have feeling man


 
awww


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

whats gonna be your entrance tune toggle??


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> only done 2. one was good, the other was terrible. if i was drunk id be amazing, i really come out my shell then but dont think thats the right idea lol


 
What made the good one good?


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> whats gonna be your entrance tune toggle??


something from the wurzels might be appropriately local


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> awww


 
It's ok the internet is full of dweebs who don't understand the complexities of the social world. You can't maths everything, yo


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> It's ok the internet is full of dweebs who don't understand the complexities of the social world. You can't maths everything, yo


That's very unfair. Like I said I could walk a social sciences degree, I just think it would be unfulfilling.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 14, 2013)

I finished my exams today HURRAH! I feel ok about today's one as I was at least able to use the stuff that I revised. I am sure I will pass both exams and I expect to do pretty well in my portfolio assessments too. I am quite proud of myself actually, I've definitely learned things over the past 6 months and I have certainly improved my writing 
Thank you to all the lovely people on the thread who supported, sympathised and feigned interest in my progress from my Access course to the end of my first year.
I had a quiet break from Urban at the beginning of the year as I wanted to focus fully on my work and now, due to unpalatable atmosphere and attitudes I have becme aware of on Urban since I returned I am going to take a longer break. It is down to sexism and the way that discussions around sexism never get to the heart of the matter; posters are either told that its not sexist (don't be so sensitive...) or the discussions always skirt around the edges but spiral into personal attacks and sniping. I don't know why this is, why urban is unable to have proper discussions about it when it can discuss other political issues so frankly and intelligently. It just doesn't seem possible at the moment, whether that reaction is defensive, resistant to change or just an urge to bicker I don't know. But it's not satisfying.It gets on my nerves and I don't have to participate in it or tolerate it, I can just stop reading and posting here so that's what I'll do. 
I've never done a flounce thread before and I fully expect to be back given my lack of self control and tendency towards procrastination but I wanted to say thanks to this thread and good luck to everybody in their academic endeavours over the coming year


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> That's very unfair. Like I said I could walk a social sciences degree, I just think it would be unfulfilling.


 
Sorry man was just attempting at humour


----------



## toggle (May 15, 2013)

this may help with writing;


http://writtenkitten.net/


----------



## tar1984 (May 15, 2013)

I typed in a random 100 words to see what happened, and got a blank space where the kitten is meant to be

Anyhoo thread update: my final exam is tomorrow morning.  I have work this evening so I only really have a few hours revision time to go


----------



## toggle (May 15, 2013)

awwwwwww, is kitty broken. it worked the last time i tried it


----------



## toggle (May 15, 2013)




----------



## toggle (May 15, 2013)

i'm now sitting on 1200 words of conference paper.

I have a 100 or so word quote i'll look up to end it with.

i need to cover a bit more of the national literature in the intro.

I need to evidence some of the underlying philosophies the main protaginist believed in

then wack the numbers into a table and make them a powerpoint. explain that i believe there is a causal factor. but i'm not entirely sure what it is yet.

throw my current best guesses into the conclusion.

should have the first draft done tonight





and how long do dsa refunds tend to take?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 15, 2013)

good luck with your presentation toggle

I have 74 essays and eight dissertations to mark. yikes! 

then my own essay to do - cant put it off any longer


----------



## xslavearcx (May 15, 2013)

toggle said:


> this may help with writing;
> 
> 
> http://writtenkitten.net/


 
Id prefer it if one got a picture from one of swarzennegers many films per 100 words.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 15, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> What made the good one good?


 
actually preparing for it haha


----------



## xslavearcx (May 15, 2013)

toggle said:


> i'm now sitting on 1200 words of conference paper.
> 
> I have a 100 or so word quote i'll look up to end it with.
> 
> ...


 
living the academic dream ... and then thump reality strikes in the guise of dsa application process...


----------



## tar1984 (May 15, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> actually preparing for it haha


 
Well there you are then, you know when you are well prepared you can do it.  Imagine teaching material you have completely mastered to a bunch of undergrads, easy


----------



## toggle (May 15, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> living the academic dream ... and then thump reality strikes in the guise of dsa application process...


 
more like when they pay me back, i can go buy loads more books, that they will pay me back for.

considering i'm buying them all secondhand off amazon and 3-5 a piece, 300 gets a LOT of books


----------



## tar1984 (May 15, 2013)

I've just got home from work.  My exam is at 9:30am tomorrow.  I'm going to do a couple of practice questions, writing out the answers in full.  If that doesn't commit the material to memory nothing will.

Hopefully I can commit the names of the theorists to memory, I often get a blank spot there, but plenty of classical theorists in this exam so easier to remember.


----------



## tar1984 (May 15, 2013)

Better yet, of course, if I can remember what the fuck the theorists are talking about.


----------



## toggle (May 15, 2013)

good luck tar


----------



## tar1984 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks, it's my final exam so I can almost taste the euphoria I will feel tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## toggle (May 15, 2013)

I've just offered to write up proof of how pro union arguments are unchanged in 120 years.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 16, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I've just got home from work. My exam is at 9:30am tomorrow. I'm going to do a couple of practice questions, writing out the answers in full. If that doesn't commit the material to memory nothing will.
> 
> Hopefully I can commit the names of the theorists to memory, I often get a blank spot there, but plenty of classical theorists in this exam so easier to remember.


 
wow writing full answers the night before: thats hardcore  good luck with the exam - sure you'll do fine...!


----------



## xslavearcx (May 16, 2013)

toggle said:


> more like when they pay me back, i can go buy loads more books, that they will pay me back for.
> 
> considering i'm buying them all secondhand off amazon and 3-5 a piece, 300 gets a LOT of books


 
I love getting amazon packages in the post. If i read all the books i had on my bookshelf id be like an expert on everything. But it be lucky if ive read a tenth of my books on the shelf, so the only use would be to show off to visitors. But since my house is disgusting that aint ever gonna happen.


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I love getting amazon packages in the post. If i read all the books i had on my bookshelf id be like an expert on everything. But it be lucky if ive read a tenth of my books on the shelf, so the only use would be to show off to visitors. But since my house is disgusting that aint ever gonna happen.


 


If i ever got to sit down and read a book and enjoy it, i'd be delighted. no time. my biblio for my lit review was 400 books, plus about 200 papers. that's stuff to read as well as stuff i've looked at. and it gets worse every time i go out looking. 19th century politics has a very busy historiography


----------



## xslavearcx (May 16, 2013)

wow thats hardcore and inspiring at the same time, since ive got my first ever dissertation coming up next academic year. Still don't really know what im going to be doing it on which is kinda giving me the fear...


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2013)

by the time i got to Mres, then half the stuff i've put on there is stuff i've read before. it's adding to previous layers. and iv'e been reading this topic since december of my first year of undergrad. so over 3 years by now. couple of hundred books or book chapters in that time isn't so much


----------



## xslavearcx (May 16, 2013)

see thats really good you have that continuity. As you'll remember from that thread i posted about my uni problems im kinda locked into some bad choices at uni that i dont really have much interest in, whislst there are other subject areas that id love to get my teeth into but can't until i can pick another subject for the masters. So at the moment im really scratching my brain as to what i can do for my dissertation.


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2013)

even if you change some directions, you will still have some continuity. you will find places where you can bring in ideas.interdisciplinary usage of ideas is actively encouraged in postgrads.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 16, 2013)

Thats great to hear


----------



## tar1984 (May 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> wow writing full answers the night before: thats hardcore  good luck with the exam - sure you'll do fine...!


 
Well I got partway through one answer, realised I was wasting my energy, and ended up watching a youtube documentary about pierre bourdieu instead lol.

Now I'm up at this ungodly hour, gonna have a final look over my notes eek


----------



## stuff_it (May 16, 2013)

Well my UTI is back in force. Up all night sweating and pissing. Woke up this morning and my one remaining pc has updated itself into oblivion and won't start. Went straight down to the gp to find that they don't have an open clinic today, so i go to the walk in centre next door....closed due to flooding.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 16, 2013)

at least its educational though so its all good 

ETA - that was directed at tar...


----------



## stuff_it (May 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:
			
		

> at least its educational though so its all good
> 
> ETA - that was directed at tar...



I should bloody well hope so! Not had any appetite this week either with this infection.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 16, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Well my UTI is back in force. Up all night sweating and pissing. Woke up this morning and my one remaining pc has updated itself into oblivion and won't start. Went straight down to the gp to find that they don't have an open clinic today, so i go to the walk in centre next door....closed due to flooding.


 
Your luck at the moment sounds strangely familiar.... Hope you can get some medical treatment quicksmart.
You sound like you are good enough with comps for the pc thing to be just a minor annoyance easily solveable...


----------



## xslavearcx (May 16, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I should bloody well hope so! Not had any appetite this week either with this infection.


 
yeah, my bad-luck-crass-'comedy'-timing happens on the internet too!


----------



## stuff_it (May 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:
			
		

> Your luck at the moment sounds strangely familiar.... Hope you can get some medical treatment quicksmart.
> You sound like you are good enough with comps for the pc thing to be just a minor annoyance easily solveable...



It's not an unresolveable problem but if it's not sorted itself when I get in we're looking at having to reset it all which takes ages.


----------



## tar1984 (May 16, 2013)

Holy shit my exams are finished.  I am officially finished 2nd year and exactly halfway through my degree.  For the next few months in my spare time I can do... whatever I want  I've so busy for the past two months I'd forgotten what that feels like.


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Holy shit my exams are finished. I am officially finished 2nd year and exactly halfway through my degree. For the next few months in my spare time I can do... whatever I want  I've so busy for the past two months I'd forgotten what that feels like.


 
bit of a wibble that, isn't it.

I sat there the day after i'd handed in my dissertation and asked: what shall i do now?


----------



## tar1984 (May 16, 2013)

toggle said:


> bit of a wibble that, isn't it.
> 
> I sat there the day after i'd handed in my dissertation and asked: what shall i do now?


 
Yup I'm sitting here feeling a bit strange.  However I'm sure I will adjust pretty quickly!  Gonna be working full time in summer so I'll be busy enough, but now my free time is my free time and that rocks.


----------



## stuff_it (May 16, 2013)

GP won't write me a proper letter for this UTI even though it's had me bedridden and near bedridden for more than a week and exams are next week. Spent all day shivering in bed waiting for the second lot of antibiotics to kick in.


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2013)

ffs

did the bugger say why?


----------



## stuff_it (May 16, 2013)

toggle said:


> ffs
> 
> did the bugger say why?


'I can only give you an attendance slip' and just refused to do it. Without a proper letter I can't SC it even though I've lost about half my revision time. 

This is the same GP where I waited for a letter for my chickenpox and she just posted me a 1 week sick note like you would take to the dole. They still haven't completed the letter for that either.


----------



## stuff_it (May 16, 2013)

I've literally not eaten more than about 1000 calories this week as been so ill I haven't been able to force anything down. And then my mum telling me I 'can't' use it as 'everyone knows how you get UTIs'


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2013)

different doc at that practice might help more? if it's the 'uni' doctor, then uni doctor's are absolutely notorious for this kind of shit.

and get on the phone to someone in your department, tell them and say you're ill and docs won't help.


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2013)

oh, i got an email confirmation of my first dsa refund today, that took about 2 weeks to come through and they will pay me within the next week.

so in a week, I go order another 100 quid's worth of books.


----------



## stuff_it (May 16, 2013)

toggle said:


> different doc at that practice might help more? if it's the 'uni' doctor, then uni doctor's are absolutely notorious for this kind of shit.
> 
> and get on the phone to someone in your department, tell them and say you're ill and docs won't help.


I thought so but they never wrote the letter for me and I had to ask this one who is lazy as fuck again today.


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I thought so but they never wrote the letter for me and I had to ask this one who is lazy as fuck again today.


 
ffs.

if i was closer, i'd come read them the riot act hun


----------



## stuff_it (May 16, 2013)

toggle said:


> ffs.
> 
> if i was closer, i'd come read them the riot act hun


Thanks, I think I will need to get the SU to do it instead. I'm literally sitting here with sweat pouring off me, stonking headache, this is the first time all day I've been able to sit at the computer - the posts earlier were from the doctors office until I got too shakey to hold the phone. It's at the point where I should probably try and get all my exams put back to the end of summer but without a letter...*shrug*


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2013)

if the docs are this bad, they will be known to be.

email su now.


----------



## stuff_it (May 16, 2013)

toggle said:


> if the docs are this bad, they will be known to be.
> 
> email su now.


In the morning when I feel a bit better.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Stuff it. Your doctor sounds like a total wank.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Yup I'm sitting here feeling a bit strange. However I'm sure I will adjust pretty quickly! Gonna be working full time in summer so I'll be busy enough, but now my free time is my free time and that rocks.


 
Its a great feeling  well done with getting second year sorted. You gonna do a single honours or a joint honours now??


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Yup I'm sitting here feeling a bit strange. However I'm sure I will adjust pretty quickly! Gonna be working full time in summer so I'll be busy enough, but now my free time is my free time and that rocks.


won't someone think of the tutors who then spend their time marking the damn stuff

ok back to my feedback


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> won't someone think of the tutors who then spend their time marking the damn stuff
> 
> ok back to my feedback


 
I have really unrealistic expectations about the time frame i get my results back. Like my last exam was on a friday and i was checking my results page on monday


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I have really unrealistic expectations about the time frame i get my results back. Like my last exam was on a friday and i was checking my results page on monday


ha ha
I am working through formative feedback - its great that students get work in.  but the more they do the less I can actually get it back to any of them in a time scale that's useful for them


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> ha ha
> I am working through formative feedback - its great that students get work in. but the more they do the less I can actually get it back to any of them in a time scale that's useful for them


 
Don't say too much about how hard the work is, you might destroy my dream about wanting to become an academic where i think its all about having a nice office with lots of dusty books overlooking the quadrangle where i think intellegent thoughts and exchange witticisms with other academics!!


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

you mean it isn't like that?


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> you mean it isn't like that?


 
It bloody better be haha - i already had my dreams shattered when i became a community worker, hitherto i thought at last im not going to be pontificating about politics im actually gonna be in the street doing grassroots stuff with 'the people', and then it turned out to be just pimping 'social problems' to get funding to get people like me a job with outcomes for our 'service users' amounting to fuck all!!

Dont think i could handle another rude awakening like that!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Don't say too much about how hard the work is, you might destroy my dream about wanting to become an academic where i think its all about having a nice office with lots of dusty books overlooking the quadrangle where i think intellegent thoughts and exchange witticisms with other academics!!


I've been in this job for 3 years and I'm just coming out of the disillusionment that was immense!

Now I know that I love my job - I have great students, get to do creative things, I strangely enjoy the administrative aspects even 

there's just too much of it - its like the magic porridge pot of work (without the extra cash) I think I did expect that I'd be able to take my MA study on to research and PhD level and I have just found that my workload was such that it's not been possible. I think I can just about see ways that I can start to do my own research again

of course not all academic posts are the same - different disciplines in different institutions create very different types of work focus although every academic I know works very hard

I'm working 6.5 days a week and in last few weeks have been up late at night/to early hours quite a few times a week - not great for work/life balance.

some of it for me was that my place has reorganised and reorganised so that just as I got the first year under my belt everything changed, then everything changed again (ffs)
I am hoping that 2013-14 is going to give time to embed things

However this is offset by the fantastic experience of seeing lightbulb moments for students. I had a great phone tutorial today with a student discussing that feeling of knowing what you know. She's just finishing her dissertation and wondering why it's taken so long to get to a place that feels like she always knew this y'know as in why didn't she just write this six months ago but the point is she didn't know it six months ago! only now is it fully embedded in a way that feels like it's always been known - it was a great chat and it's exactly why my field has moved to being graduate led - that level of reflection is hard to create without a long period of reflection.

just now I"m up conversing with one of my distance learners in China -that's exciting too


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I've been in this job for 3 years and I'm just coming out of the disillusionment that was immense!
> 
> Now I know that I love my job - I have great students, get to do creative things, I strangely enjoy the administrative aspects even
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that account there miss shelf - i can totally get how you are getting lots out of it despite not getting to do the research you would like to do. Whilst there is a part of me that would like to be advancing the sum total of human knowledge in some obscure area via research, there is also the part of me that would like to be making the stuff that circulates in academia more accessable and its depictions like that of students reactions that definately makes me want to go for it. I found out later in life that i love learning, but that having left school at 12 was very difficult to get to grips with the language of academia and tasks like writing essays and what not. I would definately love to be in a position whereby i could make a difference for students facing similiar kind of barriers.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Thanks for that account there miss shelf - i can totally get how you are getting lots out of it despite not getting to do the research you would like to do. Whilst there is a part of me that would like to be advancing the sum total of human knowledge in some obscure area via research, there is also the part of me that would like to be making the stuff that circulates in academia more accessable and its depictions like that of students reactions that definately makes me want to go for it. I found out later in life that i love learning, but that having left school at 12 was very difficult to get to grips with the language of academia and tasks like writing essays and what not. I would definately love to be in a position whereby i could make a difference for students facing similiar kind of barriers.


you should go for it - it's a great experience 
and there is a great need to make academic ideas accessible there is no need for them to be so obscure except as a device to keep people out of the loop of knowledge/power
I still think education really changes peoples lives and it ripples out to their families and colleagues
I love the graduation ceremony when I can see how much it means to their families and children


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you should go for it - it's a great experience
> and there is a great need to make academic ideas accessible there is no need for them to be so obscure except as a device to keep people out of the loop of knowledge/power
> I still think education really changes peoples lives and it ripples out to their families and colleagues
> I love the graduation ceremony when I can see how much it means to their families and children


 
 definately going to give it my best shot. think the main thing holding me back is a lack of confidence, but hopefully that will pass as i continue to get better and better marks!

Totally agree re the loop of knowledge/power thing - so much of what gets taught in the most obscure terms turns out to be pretty simple.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> definately going to give it my best shot. think the main thing holding me back is a lack of confidence, but hopefully that will pass as i continue to get better and better marks!
> 
> Totally agree re the loop of knowledge/power thing - so much of what gets taught in the most obscure terms turns out to be pretty simple.


this is what I've learned:

I learnt by doing it
students forgive gaps in knowledge or my off days if I'm honest enough with them
everyone is faking it to an extent
students teach me a lot
I dont have to know everything all the time
bottom line is that students need me to guide them through assessment process -its not always needed to have high octane knowledge(what a relief)
as long as I'm a page ahead that will do
dont try to teach things that I really dont understand -learn about it or leave it out
my skills are on the teaching side more than the academic side and thats ok


----------



## tar1984 (May 17, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> this is what I've learned:
> 
> I learnt by doing it
> students forgive gaps in knowledge or my off days if I'm honest enough with them
> ...


 
Yup, I have this great tutor and on one topic he wasn't familiar with the literature at all.. he was just upfront and said he'll come to the lectures too and we'll learn together.


----------



## tar1984 (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Its a great feeling  well done with getting second year sorted. You gonna do a single honours or a joint honours now??


 
Probably joint sociology & anthropology.

It doesn't feel like a proper joint honours because these courses are bundled together anyway. It's not the same as doing sociology with history for example, which I was planning on but can't really be arsed with now.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2013)

I'd love to combine sociology and anthropology
I really enjoy that cross over about sociology and anthropology of the body (and don't ask me for any erudite ramblings about that - I'm not even one page ahead)


----------



## tar1984 (May 17, 2013)

I'd like to be an academic too. Doing 'schoolwork' type work feels like the only thing in life I can excel at. It took me ages to work that out, so now I feel quite motivated for that path. I think doing research sounds cool.

My main concern is, do you have to be highly intelligent for academia? I do well at uni now but maybe at masters level or whatever I'll turn out to be inadequate for high level study lol. Or is it more about hard work?


----------



## tar1984 (May 17, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'd love to combine sociology and anthropology
> I really enjoy that cross over about sociology and anthropology of the body (and don't ask me for any erudite ramblings about that - I'm not even one page ahead)


 
I would like to give some erudite ramblings too, but I did 'the body' topic a year ago and can only remember that our physiological responses are socially conditioned. Also some sort of challenge to that 'i think, therefore i am' philosophy.. because the world is experienced through the body (taste, touch etc) so you can't seperate the mind and body.

My course has mainly been sociology so far.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I'd like to be an academic too. Doing 'schoolwork' type work feels like the only thing in life I can excel at. It took me ages to work that out, so now I feel quite motivated for that path. I think doing research sounds cool.
> 
> My main concern is, do you have to be highly intelligent for academia? I do well at uni now but maybe at masters level or whatever I'll turn out to be inadequate for high level study lol. Or is it more about hard work?


 
from what i've read, i think most people feel inadequate for their postgrad studies at some point.

nd a lot of it for me, cause i'm doing the closest thing I can do to being a research postgrad at masters level, is it's a lonely slog. and you need to be motivated by your own interest rather than by deadlines.


----------



## tar1984 (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> from what i've read, i think most people feel inadequate for their postgrad studies at some point.
> 
> nd a lot of it for me, cause i'm doing the closest thing I can do to being a research postgrad at masters level, is it's a lonely slog. and you need to be motivated by your own interest rather than by deadlines.


 
It does seem like a massive undertaking...


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> It does seem like a massive undertaking...


 
if you plod and organise, you can do it.

but you need a passion and fascination and drive to find an answer, to build a pattern, to just KNOW what it all is, that will push you through, in my case, 27 years worth of about a dozen regional papers.


----------



## tar1984 (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> if you plod and organise, you can do it.
> 
> but you need a passion and fascination and drive to find an answer, to build a pattern, to just KNOW what it all is, that will push you through, in my case, 27 years worth of about a dozen regional papers.


 
I feel that way about sociology.  Some people wing their way through the course, I work really hard and not just for good grades but because I really want to master the body of knowledge.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2013)

tar1984  - toggle speaks sagely

its all hard work - what is intelligence anyway?  patterns of thinking and connecting information built up through practice and cultural opportunities?  or something


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

if you're intelligent enough to get the grades to get onto the masters, you can do the masters. i found it less of a jump than i did from second to third year.

what you need to ask yourself is do you really want it? cause really wanting it will get you through.


----------



## tar1984 (May 17, 2013)

At this stage it's probably too early to tell whether I have the drive for it.  I like the _idea_ of doing it.  First I'll see how I handle the jump from second to third year


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

and how you handle a dissertation.

do you want to spend 4 years building on that project?


----------



## tar1984 (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> and how you handle a dissertation.
> 
> do you want to spend 4 years building on that project?


 
I have been told that final year often destroys enthusiasm for postgrad work.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

it bit me even harder.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 18, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Probably joint sociology & anthropology.
> 
> It doesn't feel like a proper joint honours because these courses are bundled together anyway. It's not the same as doing sociology with history for example, which I was planning on but can't really be arsed with now.


 
Im jelous of the courses you are doing.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 18, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I feel that way about sociology. Some people wing their way through the course, I work really hard and not just for good grades but because I really want to master the body of knowledge.


 
thats the most important thing imo. there is nothing more depressing than doing a module and not really feeling afterwards like you know the subject.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 18, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> this is what I've learned:
> 
> I learnt by doing it
> students forgive gaps in knowledge or my off days if I'm honest enough with them
> ...


 
Good stuff to bear in mind.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 18, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I'd like to be an academic too. Doing 'schoolwork' type work feels like the only thing in life I can excel at. It took me ages to work that out, so now I feel quite motivated for that path. I think doing research sounds cool.
> 
> My main concern is, do you have to be highly intelligent for academia? I do well at uni now but maybe at masters level or whatever I'll turn out to be inadequate for high level study lol. Or is it more about hard work?


 
I havent done sociology before on the subject of intellegence, nor do i know anything about a psychological take on intellegence. What i do know from my own little anecdotal expereince (sociologists shudder...) where i left school half way though first year at secondary is that i managed to step up to uni level stuff after many years of wanting to do it but feeling too thick to have a go at it. Didn't help when i first started hanging out with politicos when i was a teenager that they were all into showing off their wealth of knowledge by communicating in big words that therefore seperated themselves from the likes of me who didnt know what say utilitarianism meant.

I recently found out from my dad that my educational psychologist who i had from primary 2 to secondary school sperodically, who couldnt come up with a diagnosis (this was before autism spectrum disorders became more current as a diagnostic tool) for me settled with the hypothesis that i had an "abnormally low IQ".. Funny that this chap with an abnormally low IQ generally gets top end B marks and the odd As despite having a sleep condition.

So just from my anecdotal experience i think a lot of this basic intellegence stuff is a lot of shit and that a lot of it comes down to the factors that Miss-Shelf mentioned earlier.

I think, ill look up that psychologist when i get my phd. Bastard!


----------



## tar1984 (May 19, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Im jelous of the courses you are doing.


 
Sociology is great, but I have my regrets too... mainly not doing psychology or politics at level 1 and giving myself a chance to carry them to honours.


----------



## equationgirl (May 19, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I'd like to be an academic too. Doing 'schoolwork' type work feels like the only thing in life I can excel at. It took me ages to work that out, so now I feel quite motivated for that path. I think doing research sounds cool.
> 
> My main concern is, do you have to be highly intelligent for academia? I do well at uni now but maybe at masters level or whatever I'll turn out to be inadequate for high level study lol. Or is it more about hard work?


No, not at all. Being an academic is about being able to question literature, set up a hypothesis and test it, adjusting depending on the results. It's about putting the work and doing the research, not giving up really.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 20, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> No, not at all. Being an academic is about being able to question literature, set up a hypothesis and test it, adjusting depending on the results. It's about putting the work and doing the research, not giving up really.


depends on the field 
I am a senior lecturer in a socially applied field
in theory I am supposed to do some research when I can get time out from my teaching
however it would not be about test hypothesis - field dependent as you say
it does depend on putting in the work and not giving up though


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 10, 2013)

Today is results day. Today is the day I find out what degree I get. The results came out at 9:30 and can I get on to see them? NO! My tummy is in knots


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 10, 2013)

Happy to report folks I have got a 2:1


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 10, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> Happy to report folks I have got a 2:1


congratulations


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> Happy to report folks I have got a 2:1


 
well done


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, came to to this as a mature student with fuck all hope and expectance. Now heading into masters year as mature students advisor voted in by the student electorate. Education is worth it regardless of age


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

If youse remember from my university panic thread i was in this horrible situation where philosophy was bringing my grade down as part of my joint honours in religious studies and philosophy. Anyhow, i have now changed my degree to single honours in religious studies in the hope that the better grades i can get at it will push me over into first category. But this all depended on how good my philosophy grades were for this diet and i really feared for the worst.

Im pleased to say that my grades were not that bad and are enough to get put still in the frame for getting a first dependant on next year of course. Even though i only got a B3 for formal logic, im still well chuffed at that given that the exam was 100%, that i have had no secondary education in maths and whatever, so thats a really good mark all things considered - i coulda got a total fail in that.

Overall im between a B2 and B1 so given my disaster with philosophy this past couple of years, its gone a lot better than expected. I know i can get shit hot marks for religious studies, so as long as i dont get depression fucking up things for me next year i can hope for the best.

Have decided that if i manage to scrape a first that i will apply to do post grad at oxbridge - not that id ever get in, but fuck it, he who dares wins and all that.

Anyway, im totally tempting faate but im just so relievied!!!


----------



## toggle (Jun 11, 2013)

A first is a good aim, but what i don't see in your post is that you're remembering you only need a 2.1 to progress to a masters. a first might make the choices wider, but being a mature student who has come into uni education through a less traditional route can do that as well, because you've prooven how much you want it, you're not just staying in uni cause you don't have a clue what else to do. that and a well developed idea of a project you want to work on, and an idea of how do-able that project is, and a possible backup plan.

9 days until my conference presentation and I'm going a bit wibble about it already. I do however, have some interesting personal results as well as the background explanations. What i'm lacking is strong conclusions, but i'm intending to throw out my best guesses and ask for critique.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well done xslavearcx on your grade. With the GU grades being released around now I was looking out for your updates. A B3 is a solid grade, within what glasgow class as 'very good' and demonstrates you are good enough at that subject to get a 2:1 degree and continue to masters level. That doesn't indicate sucking at formal logic at all, it indicates being very capable at it.

I'm trying to avoid being the guy who posts his grades on facebook, so I will post them here.

A4 for sociology
B1 for history
B2 for politics

My grade average this year is 16.8 which I think is just below a B1. It's pretty solid, on course for an upper 2:1, generally high B's with a smattering of low A's seems to be my pattern. But when I got these results today I was actually slightly disappointed - I wanted to prove to myself in these first two years that I was capable of a first class honours degree.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 11, 2013)

Although, I will be majoring in sociology next year so I guess I AM on course for a first class honours degree in that


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 11, 2013)

still fantastic marks tar! well done


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 11, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> still fantastic marks tar! well done


 

Thanks, and congrats on your achievements too!


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

toggle said:


> A first is a good aim, but what i don't see in your post is that you're remembering you only need a 2.1 to progress to a masters. a first might make the choices wider, but being a mature student who has come into uni education through a less traditional route can do that as well, because you've prooven how much you want it, you're not just staying in uni cause you don't have a clue what else to do. that and a well developed idea of a project you want to work on, and an idea of how do-able that project is, and a possible backup plan.
> 
> 9 days until my conference presentation and I'm going a bit wibble about it already. I do however, have some interesting personal results as well as the background explanations. What i'm lacking is strong conclusions, but i'm intending to throw out my best guesses and ask for critique.


 
Yeah, the fixation on getting a first is a bit daft really. I guess it comes down to wanting to have some kinda hollywood ending to my woeful educational narrative of getting pulled out the education system at the age of 12, dropping out of uni a few years back after mental breakdown and so on, so i've always thought getting a first would be kinda like a rocky film ending kinda thing. In reality getting any degree considering where i've come from would fulfil that fantasy. And yes, a 2:1 would be more than sufficient for getting me into post grad.

Now all i need to do is find some sorta life course of interest as it were... when i last went to uni (before mental breakdown and dropping out), i knew what i was about, a convert to islam with a ever-present thirst for knowledge in that, but obviously thats all come tumbling down, and it definately is harder to formulate a gameplan when that kinda drive is no longer present. That being said, i know that thirst for knowledge disposition is still there, it just needs to find out what the object of knowledge pursual ought to be and it needs to have depression kept at a bay in order to secure a path. I'm getting a better idea of what i want to do my dissertation on so that might be signs of maybe me finding that mojo again.

And i LONG for the day when i can post on here about getting ready for a conference


----------



## toggle (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Yeah, the fixation on getting a first is a bit daft really. I guess it comes down to wanting to have some kinda hollywood ending to my woeful educational narrative of getting pulled out the education system at the age of 12, dropping out of uni a few years back after mental breakdown and so on, so i've always thought getting a first would be kinda like a rocky film ending kinda thing. In reality getting any degree considering where i've come from would fulfil that fantasy. And yes, a 2:1 would be more than sufficient for getting me into post grad.
> 
> Now all i need to do is find some sorta life course of interest as it were... when i last went to uni (before mental breakdown and dropping out), i knew what i was about, a convert to islam with a ever-present thirst for knowledge in that, but obviously thats all come tumbling down, and it definately is harder to formulate a gameplan when that kinda drive is no longer present. That being said, i know that thirst for knowledge disposition is still there, it just needs to find out what the object of knowledge pursual ought to be and it needs to have depression kept at a bay in order to secure a path. I'm getting a better idea of what i want to do my dissertation on so that might be signs of maybe me finding that mojo again.
> 
> And i LONG for the day when i can post on here about getting ready for a conference


 
I'm very lucky in that i'm playing in a very small acedemic pond, with a requirement that they run a public history program as a result of local government funding. that and the bloke running these things is amazingly supportive to less experienced researchers. and women. he is surrounded by young women, because he's seemingly oblivious to anything other than their research skills.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Well done xslavearcx on your grade. With the GU grades being released around now I was looking out for your updates. A B3 is a solid grade, within what glasgow class as 'very good' and demonstrates you are good enough at that subject to get a 2:1 degree and continue to masters level. That doesn't indicate sucking at formal logic at all, it indicates being very capable at it.
> 
> I'm trying to avoid being the guy who posts his grades on facebook, so I will post them here.
> 
> ...


 
You definately in the range for a first. I think the grades are kinda guiding you what subject you need to do  Yeah i am being a bit OTT with my B3 thing, but i was meaning it in a positive kinda way. i was expecting total failure!

My grade average for third year (if i've worked it out correctly) is 16.5..For second year it was all Cs i got barring one B. So thats progression. That being said, i did third year over 2 years as a part time student, because depression reared its ugly head so im a bit worried that me going back to being a full time student for fourth year may present problems, but the depression has been around as a part time student too so i guess i just gotta try and keep it at bay..

One thing i think i have improved on is exams. Before hand, i got good marks for my essays but then the exam would bring it right down. This year for philosophy of language (as mentioned in my friek out thread) i got a C for my essay. But the overall mark i got there was a B1 so that seems indicative of a big improvement in the exams  I think my preperations which were kinda like the way you outlined them in terms of making study sheets and what have you has paid dividends for that exam. I think also, getting the disability peeps on board, with me getting half an hour extra on my exams on account of depression and sleep apnoea has also made a big difference.

Next year is make or break time for me. To quote from rambo:
Rambo: Sir? _Do we get to win this time_? Trautman: This time, it's up to you.

Apart from anything else, including dropping out, and break, it will have taken me ten years to get my degree..... so it will be a relief to finally get it over and done with.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

toggle said:


> I'm very lucky in that i'm playing in a very small acedemic pond, with a requirement that they run a public history program as a result of local government funding. that and the bloke running these things is amazingly supportive to less experienced researchers. and women. he is surrounded by young women, because he's seemingly oblivious to anything other than their research skills.


 
Thats great theres no (apparent) undercurrents in his motivations there!!
Well i have fallen in love with David Harvey. So, if i could just talk about his works endlessly, i should probably do geography. I've just found out that Edinburgh Uni Geography department has faith communities as one of its areas of research. So, if i could get to do a masters on that on account of my religious studies degree, then maybe i could do phd in geography and ditch the religous studies stuff in the process. As you know, the religious studies thing is a result of my legacy of applying to uni when i was doing islamic studies so i kinda painted myself into a corner with that. That being said, im starting to find religions as a social phenomena fascinating so maybe i need not look so far..


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 13, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Thats great theres no (apparent) undercurrents in his motivations there!!
> Well i have fallen in love with David Harvey. So, if i could just talk about his works endlessly, i should probably do geography. I've just found out that Edinburgh Uni Geography department has faith communities as one of its areas of research. So, if i could get to do a masters on that on account of my religious studies degree, then maybe i could do phd in geography and ditch the religous studies stuff in the process. As you know, the religious studies thing is a result of my legacy of applying to uni when i was doing islamic studies so i kinda painted myself into a corner with that. That being said, im starting to find religions as a social phenomena fascinating so maybe i need not look so far..


 
that really does sound fascinating


----------



## toggle (Jun 13, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> That being said, im starting to find religions as a social phenomena fascinating so maybe i need not look so far..


 
Although ti's not my primary interest, I do cover more than a bit of the impact of methodism on local society. there's some very interesting stuff on that here, but i haven't done much more than skim the lit reviews and steal half the biblio.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 13, 2013)

I've said it before, we could have an urban conference/seminar with all the interesting avenues people are pursuing


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 13, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I've said it before, we could have an urban conference/seminar with all the interesting avenues people are pursuing


 
Now that would be interesting. Maybe done in the style of an academic conference but it not being academic in a kinda open to all avoiding all the exclusionary stuff that comes with academia that people interested in academia always complain about. Think that could be very interesting!


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 13, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> that really does sound fascinating


 think of doing my dissertation around themes of 'the tendency of people' to create (quasi)-religions even if they do not subscribe to that we traditionally define as religious as a response to or to prevent facing nihilism  Means i can talk a lot about existentialism. Im thinking (if my supervisor allows me that is ) of framing it as an exegesis of exodus 32 - where people in the absense of a particular mode of religious guidance create their own golden calf to worship instead. This would open me up to talking about the money fetish perhaps  (so far gonna try and get nietzche, heidegger, badiou, levi-strauss, and zizek in it) hehe proper wanky sounding (and probably very cliched!) but hey, im a humanities student, i should be able to go for it!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 16, 2013)

Well done xlavearcx tar and dovy. 

I, meanwhile am having a mare.  Report due Tuesday and being beset by failure to read the instructions properly (friday and yesterday) and some sort of fucking malware (today) woes.  I am ready to weep.


----------



## toggle (Jun 17, 2013)

ok, writing the paper was the easy part. I now have to write a 100 word bio about me. this evening.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 18, 2013)

toggle said:


> ok, writing the paper was the easy part. I now have to write a 100 word bio about me. this evening.


 
oh god id find that bit insanly easy, the total narcissit that i am. have you got it done yet?


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 18, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Well done xlavearcx tar and dovy.
> 
> I, meanwhile am having a mare. Report due Tuesday and being beset by failure to read the instructions properly (friday and yesterday) and some sort of fucking malware (today) woes. I am ready to weep.


 
You resoloved it? or is it at least resolvable?


----------



## toggle (Jun 18, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> oh god id find that bit insanly easy, the total narcissit that i am. have you got it done yet?


 
yes. drafted off some shit and got equationgirl to check it for me.

and fwiw, i got one step closer to my phd proposal today, next step on that is tomorrow.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 18, 2013)

wow. you need to tell us all about that toggle. the whole process!!!! so exciting


----------



## toggle (Jun 18, 2013)

met the archivist and she seemed very keen to talk about this. she's got a couple of boxes of unsorted paperwork that she has gathered that will be an interesting starting point, alongside some suggestions of some other groups to contact.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 19, 2013)

I know this is mean but its' past midnight and I am marking and need to get my kicks somewhere

one of my students in her essay has written 
'reuse me from the wicked witch'
P(name of child) , when asked to be reused replied
'save me my price'

gotta love spell check


----------



## toggle (Jun 19, 2013)

ooooooooops


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 19, 2013)

its plagiarism  central in my marking tonight


----------



## toggle (Jun 19, 2013)

and i'm starting to go wibble. I've got to be on a train for a meeting in plymouth tomorrowand i'm feeling crap


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 19, 2013)

are you bedways yet toggle?  not a long term solution but a nuerophen cold and flu perks me up in these situations.

good luck at your meeting - is it about your Phd?


----------



## toggle (Jun 19, 2013)

nope, with the supervisor for my masters, progress meeting. seeing the potential phd supervisor on friday. cause he's invited me to speak at a conference then. i'll just run the idea past him as a potential idea. see if he grins or grimaces. if he grins, i'll email him with some more detail in a few weeks.

tbh, i find them a relatively pointless exercise. but he seems to think it's necessary. I'd prefer to do stuff by email. but what i need atm is suggestions of how to make this work for me rather than topic stuff. i have 19th century liberalism dribbling out of my ears. I fucking dream this stuff. but i need to know where to stop on the background lit. and how to focus on my topic rather than drifting all over the shop. and i've nver got much on that.

that's why i wasn't unhappy to find out the dept i want the phd in has a hands off attitude towards these meetings. waste of fucking time. but if i don't do them, i think this one will go fusspot over me. i think i need to explain to him that he shouldn't worry if he's not hearing from me for a few weeks.


----------



## toggle (Jun 19, 2013)

does anyone have access to the victorian periodicals review for 1989?


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 20, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> its plagiarism central in my marking tonight


 

on dissertations?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 20, 2013)

What in particular? Ill have a gander


----------



## toggle (Jun 20, 2013)

there's an article in there on newspaper responses to the home rule crisis.

I can probably ILL it, but I've asked for about a dozen items in the last couple of weeks, includihng stuff that will need to be obtained from overseas. although there's theoretically no limit, I'm going to get questions about the amount I'm asking for sooner rather than later.


just timed my talk for tomorrow to 21 mins, but that included a few typo corrections. it's all set


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 21, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> on dissertations?


thankfully not!


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 21, 2013)

so do they get chucked off the course now?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 22, 2013)

toggle let me know and I'll have a gander probably Monday as




Today is graduation.........


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2013)

ty, and have a good day dovy

talk went well yesterday, lots of discussion and feedback, all very positive. buzzing like whole hive of bees today, despite being knackered. 4 hours sleep before the conference, and not much more last night. but I got home and rewrote some stuff from the discussion and referenced the paper and got it up online.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 26, 2013)

been looking at masters courses throughout the uk and europe. pleasantly surprised. really mental that this final year, im actually going to have to apply for one of those courses rather than it being completely hypothetical


----------



## toggle (Jul 1, 2013)

I sent off a conference abstract today. I've decided i really don't like writing formal conference proposals. I much preferred the one I sent off yesterday that was 3 lines in a facebook message that got back a 'yes' within about 10 mins. So at least even if the formal proposal isn't accepted, I've got another conference as well as a local museum workshop that I'd agreed to do before i cut this particular topic out of my thesis, because i had decided I didn't have time to do it properly. that's why I'm going to do it anyway.

Can you find the logic there?

Anyway, i suppose if I'm going to land myself with loads of extra work to do when I don't actually have time to do what I need to do, I may as well try to get as much mileage out of it as possible.

the real joy now will be to try to find out about some of the major characters and influences in st ives in the 1920s. what i know now can be written on the back of a stamp.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 8, 2013)

HMMMM. Got my exam results today and its good news. My year's average (the mark that will count towards my degree) will be a first (just) so I am pleased with the outcome. 
I am not happy with my results though. In one of my exams I only got 50 marks . I was concerned that I might fail that exam because I think I didn't fill in the front page properly, think I might have forgotten to write what questions I answered. I am wondering if I have been penalised for forgetting that or if my answers were that rubbish. I thought my answers were pretty good in that exam so if I got it that wrong I will be pretty upset.
So. Mixed feelings.
My marks aren't as high as I would like them to be, I want to get into the 80s but none of them were. Must try harder


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 8, 2013)

Is there any way I can find out whether I have been penalised or am just thick? Do I approach the examinations officer at uni?


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 8, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> HMMMM. Got my exam results today and its good news. My year's average (the mark that will count towards my degree) will be a first (just) so I am pleased with the outcome.
> I am not happy with my results though. In one of my exams I only got 50 marks . I was concerned that I might fail that exam because I think I didn't fill in the front page properly, think I might have forgotten to write what questions I answered. I am wondering if I have been penalised for forgetting that or if my answers were that rubbish. I thought my answers were pretty good in that exam so if I got it that wrong I will be pretty upset.
> So. Mixed feelings.
> My marks aren't as high as I would like them to be, I want to get into the 80s but none of them were. Must try harder


 
Good taht you are gunning for a first/2:1 
is this you going into your final year ?


----------



## toggle (Jul 8, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Is there any way I can find out whether I have been penalised or am just thick? Do I approach the examinations officer at uni?


 
i tend to start with the department admin to tell me what can and cannot be achieved by whom


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 8, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Good taht you are gunning for a first/2:1
> is this you going into your final year ?


Nope this is my first year, going into second.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 8, 2013)

toggle said:


> i tend to start with the department admin to tell me what can and cannot be achieved by whom


Yep. Can't call them this afternoon and thought you lot might have an idea of what information might be made available to students.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 8, 2013)

shifty you could also ask a tutor to talk you through what you got and why.  I do this with students who ask about coursework marks not going to their expectations


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

I have had an extension due to illness. During that time I have totally lost track of my course and now that I've sat down to start the assignment I seem to have lost all the readings provided I have 3 days to do this in and getting only voicemail for my university that is based in Ormskirk!


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 9, 2013)

is it an OU course you are doing nagapie??


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I have had an extension due to illness. During that time I have totally lost track of my course and now that I've sat down to start the assignment I seem to have lost all the readings provided I have 3 days to do this in and getting only voicemail for my university that is based in Ormskirk!


Oh no. D th e not have an online resource for distance students? Know any other students who might scan them for you?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oh no. D th e not have an online resource for distance students? Know any other students who might scan them for you?


 

Managed to get hold of my tutor, they are online although rubbish to find and embedded with activities so not even altogether. That's not really the hard part, I find it impossible to write essays without being able to annotate  my readings while reading them. Having them online is going to take me hours longer.


----------



## toggle (Jul 9, 2013)

Starting to delve into the deepist pit of hell that is funding applications. This one is relatively easy as a local trust that funds writers and researchers, and I'm already fairly convinced that not only is there a book in this research, but I'm the one to write it. So I should have free accommodation in that there London, but a few hundred to pay travel and stuff to get up there would be nice.

I'll run the paperwork and the requirements past the lady that runs the trust I volunteer for and she can hopefully advise me on whether I've ticked the right boxes.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

My tutor has attached all the readings in an email and sent them to me, hurrah! That is much easier as every time I tried to read them it asked me for library access and as I only have time to do essential readings, I never applied for one. Now wondering if I should go somewhere and print them all out or just try and read them online. Both a schlep.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 9, 2013)

toggle said:


> Starting to delve into the deepist pit of hell that is funding applications. This one is relatively easy as a local trust that funds writers and researchers, and I'm already fairly convinced that not only is there a book in this research, but I'm the one to write it. So I should have free accommodation in that there London, but a few hundred to pay travel and stuff to get up there would be nice.
> 
> I'll run the paperwork and the requirements past the lady that runs the trust I volunteer for and she can hopefully advise me on whether I've ticked the right boxes.


 
they are not that different from doing discretionary benefits applications (eg community care grant). So if you have any experience with that you'll probably not find the funding application too challenging.... Always good to get someone with experience of funding apps to have a look at them...(me got a 100% sucess rate with funding apps which sounds more awesome than it is since i have only done 2 funding apps hahah)


----------



## toggle (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm about 3/4 of the way through the statement I'm writing.


----------



## toggle (Jul 9, 2013)

done. and i've sent a message asking my friend to have a look.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 9, 2013)

good luck!!!


----------



## toggle (Jul 9, 2013)

thanks


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2013)

Just done the first 500 words of a 3 500 word essay. What a slog, I hate essay writing. Academia is not for me, I'm much more of a doing person.


----------



## toggle (Jul 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Just done the first 500 words of a 3 500 word essay. What a slog, I hate essay writing. Academia is not for me, I'm much more of a doing person.


 
the writing bit can be difficult, even to those of us who want to do academia


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2013)

toggle said:


> the writing bit can be difficult, even to those of us who want to do academia


 

I know, everyone has their own difficulties with essays. I am quite good at integrating the readings into clear arguments and articulating myself. But I have problems with attention and focus so am always jumping around and which also means I only skim read the readings so am generally short on knowledge. Doesn't help that this is an enforced degree.


----------



## toggle (Jul 10, 2013)

an enforced degree?

with the attention and focus, part of what you need to do is explore some slightly different study techniques and see what helps. there is no one size fits all solution. I print everything, scribble all over it. put the most usefull scribblings onto post-its on my wall. using techniqyes that work better for me, help with the focus thing.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2013)

toggle said:


> an enforced degree?
> 
> with the attention and focus, part of what you need to do is explore some slightly different study techniques and see what helps. there is no one size fits all solution. I print everything, scribble all over it. put the most usefull scribblings onto post-its on my wall. using techniqyes that work better for me, help with the focus thing.


 

I don't have time for that. I know you have kids and work too, I don't know how you do it. I follow the path of least resistance: skim reading until I find something that I can use, use it, move onto the next reading. Rubbish but enables me to bang out an essay in two days, including referencing. 

I'm a SENCo and a few years ago the government decided we needed a special degree to have this job in school, which pisses me off a bit as I have a teaching degree and a postgraduate in a relevant special needs subject. Also the degree is taking up loads of time but not really helping me in my day to day work as it's really an academic study of what I already know.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 10, 2013)

god thats ridiculous nagapie, no wonder your motivation for this essay is flagging..


----------



## toggle (Jul 10, 2013)

honestly, it's what i do because ti's what i have to do now. I spent 2 years doing the bang it out in 2 days and then got to the point where i couldn't make any further improvements doing that, so grades dropped. if you're not fussed about getting anywhere other than a pass and that is enough (which it sounds like it is) then no bothers. but if you do hit that wall and need to explore a bit further, give me a shout. i'll tell you where i looked to work it out. sounds like you're doing fine though


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 10, 2013)

and if its just a pass your going for - dont forget the 10% rule, so in actual fact you only need to do 3150 words hehe


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2013)

toggle said:


> honestly, it's what i do because ti's what i have to do now. I spent 2 years doing the bang it out in 2 days and then got to the point where i couldn't make any further improvements doing that, so grades dropped. if you're not fussed about getting anywhere other than a pass and that is enough (which it sounds like it is) then no bothers. but if you do hit that wall and need to explore a bit further, give me a shout. i'll tell you where i looked to work it out. sounds like you're doing fine though


 

I'm just going for a pass. I think you are much more interested and committed to your studies so in a different boat to me. I'm just wanting to survive. But thanks.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> god thats ridiculous nagapie, no wonder your motivation for this essay is flagging..


 

Well I can understand that historically sometimes the job of the SENCo has been given to people with no qualifications but that's really not the case these days. Most of the SENCo's I meet are very knowledgeable and really know their stuff. And most have some degree additional to their teaching one. They really could have just introduced a kind of standards folder to make sure we were all following the same stuff. There is one that is part of our degree and I think it covers everything. I don't know, maybe in the next module something I really find new, interesting and helpful is going to jump out at me.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 10, 2013)

As part of my placement I have to submit a portfolio of written work. The amount of work we have to complete is frankly obscene: our uni requires far more than other universities which fucks me off because it's a national training, all training social workers will have to finish to the same standard so why we have to do a lot more is beyond me.  And my tutor is very picky and is asking I work to a higher standard than the university guidelines which means more work and more extra reading.

I've worked out the word count will be somewhere near 10 to 12 thousand. Trying to do this working full time is a fucking joke. I am owed 24 hours of TOIL which I will never be able to take or get back. I am fucking exhausted all the time and to add insult to injury the deadline isn't actually till August 2nd but we have to send everything to our practice tutors nearly a month before this date. ARGH.

Just having a whinge really. Pity me.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 11, 2013)

That sounds shit, purenarcotic. But I insist you take your toil, just take it!

I am back to the grindstone today. Need to do at least 4 readings and 2000 words by 3.30. I am going to have a coffee now, haven't had one in about a week so hopefully it will be sufficient rocket fuel. I really resent getting speeded up on caffeine and then having to use the energy on an essay, think of all the other things I could do.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 11, 2013)

2 400 words but never going to finish today. I still need to do endless editing and sort out my referencing. But I also have whole written chunks without reading references as due to all my readings being on the computer rather than hard copy, I've kind of done the whole thing arse about face.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone else writing their dissertation atm? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## toggle (Jul 22, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Anyone else writing their dissertation atm? It's driving me crazy.


 
sort of.

what's pissing you off?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 22, 2013)

An overwhelming feeling of apathy caused by inflamed sinuses while I'm trying to do it mostly


----------



## toggle (Jul 22, 2013)

don't think i can help with that.......


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 24, 2013)

picked my courses for this year -

2 modules and a dissertation.

gonna be 4 essays of 2500 words, one research essay of 3500 words and a dissertation of 15000 words. and one exam.

last year i was part time, so i dont have a clue how im going to manage this workload. Any suggestions?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 24, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> picked my courses for this year -
> 
> 2 modules and a dissertation.
> 
> ...


 

With the dissertation one thing that has helped me (and I've been doing it while being quite ill) is trying to set myself a start date and giving myself a minimum limit of 500 words to write each day. I have a few friends who are doing the same thing.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 24, 2013)

J Ed said:


> With the dissertation one thing that has helped me (and I've been doing it while being quite ill) is trying to set myself a start date and giving myself a minimum limit of 500 words to write each day. I have a few friends who are doing the same thing.


 
thats a great one J ED. 500 words per day is definately a fairly easy one to do...


----------



## toggle (Jul 24, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> picked my courses for this year -
> 
> 2 modules and a dissertation.
> 
> ...


 
Loads.

main thing is the dissertation.

start early.

don't pick a dissertation that is new ground. needs to fit in with what you have already covered.you should already know a broad outline, if you don't, get thinking. read some books, make some notes. you don't have to be original at this stage, but you shouldn't be just re writing what someone else has done. something you think is wrong- that dosen't fit is a good possibility. My subject choice was slightly different, but part of my dissertation was 3500 words prooving why one sentence in one published article was an understandable, but completely incorrect assumption. my conclusion was some best guesses on potential answers that did fit and I got a conference invite from the colleague of the bloke whose sentence I'd 'proven' wrong.

i contacted the obvious choice for my dissertation supervisor in the first week of term. when I handed in the paperwork on my topic choice, the bloke who assigned supervisors looked worried about my choice until he read to the bit where I'd said I'd already met with his colleague and discussed a plan. your milage may vary, but IME, they tend to like students who plan ahead and have some initiative.

have access to your notes from past years. your references from those can be recycled.limit your lit review to something reasonable in addition to what you're recycling. but do re read key parts of those recycled references. your understanding of them will have changed from a couple of years ago. do that now, not in october. If you are likely to need ILL books, order early, they can take a couple of months to arrive.

If you are planning a masters, particularly if it will be a research not a taught course, then keep thinking about how you can plan something that leads on from your dissertation. don't follow up too many tangents. do a mind dump on them so you remember and move on.i went onto one of the suppositions I'd made in my conclusion. but having half a dozen options with one favourite was something that went down well. i had multiple backup plans if my first choice was not a possibility. if you are wanting to go straight onto that course, then start sending out messages to departments about courses after christmass. masters entry can be very flexible in some places, not so in others. you may get told to 'come back with a transcript' but at least then you will have contact details for who to talk to.

keep a notebook in your bag, write down 'brilliant' ideas you have on the bus. so you don't spend ages trying to remember them later. also note down why you made particular decisions so you can explain your choices, difficult questions from supervisors are usually aimed at finding out if you know why you made a decision. keep notes of tutorials.arrange tutorials regularly.you might well find that these notes can be part of your methodology, some explanation of why you made decisions to choose or limit sources.

start writing early. you will change stuff, but you will have something to discuss along the way.learn when to stop editing. don't write an introduction until you have done a good draft of everything else.

don't write over draft. rename for every major editing session. you can then go back if you cock it up. don't be afraid of cutting out big chunks of text that don't fit, but keep a copy. unless it's drunken wibblings keep everything.

reference as you go. at the very least, make a note of which source it was. get a referencing program.they save hours of nitpicking where commas go.

backup everything, repeatedly.

consider scrivener.

go to all the classes for the exam.

find out what support there is in writing. does your uni have a royal literary fellow? i learnt more from mine in 5 sessions than I did in 3 years from subject tutors. 15k words is a lot to have anyone read. make it flow well and that will make a huge difference. if not, message me. i can nitpick the crap out of a piece of your work using the stuff she taught me. my grades jumped 8-10% following her advice. I probably can't do that much for you, but I can tell you where i'm loosing your thread.

read thesiswhisperer.com. it's aimed at phd level, but some of the articles on how to construct and her 'cheat sheets' are great.

I'm on a different sort of course to you, ignore anything above that contradicts what you are told by your supervisor.

and don't spend half an hour writing an essay on urban about how to do work, just go do it.


----------



## toggle (Jul 24, 2013)

J Ed said:


> With the dissertation one thing that has helped me (and I've been doing it while being quite ill) is trying to set myself a start date and giving myself a minimum limit of 500 words to write each day. I have a few friends who are doing the same thing.


 
setting a min limit you know is possible for you is a good call, you can then impress yourself when you write more.


----------



## toggle (Jul 24, 2013)

and I bought a fuckton of post-its and some wrapping paper. put up a calender of due dates and non repeating tutorials. and notes of books you want to check. and ideas you might want to chase up.



this is my notes. I have a chapter plan (a bit more organised) on another wall


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 24, 2013)

Try not to see the dissertation as one massive piece of work because then it's just overwhelming and you lose motivation.  See it as smaller essays that come together to make one big essay and it's much more manageable. 

I would hope that the essays will be spread out over the year, so you can do them as and when they crop up but try and have the dissertation run continuously throughout. 

Don't do what I did and do it all in five days from start to finish and hand it in with only 5 minutes to spare.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 24, 2013)

Damn toggle that is a belter of a helpful post. ill give my proper response when my kids have gone to bed. but thanks for that


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 24, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Don't do what I did and do it all in five days from start to finish and hand it in with only 5 minutes to spare.


 
thats they way it usually works for me, but im trying to change my habits here. usually it seems to be a lepord not changing its spots, but i managed to change my approach to exams last year so....


----------



## J Ed (Jul 24, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Don't do what I did and do it all in five days from start to finish and hand it in with only 5 minutes to spare.


 

This is making me feel a bit better about my own efforts, thank you


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 24, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> thats they way it usually works for me, but im trying to change my habits here. usually it seems to be a lepord not changing its spots, but i managed to change my approach to exams last year so....


 

I am a last minute larry too tbh, but leaving it that late was just awful.  I ended up in tears at one point and I never cry at uni work.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 24, 2013)

J Ed said:


> This is making me feel a bit better about my own efforts, thank you


 

I got 65 for it too, a solid 2.1.  Not bad for five days work.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 24, 2013)

I have just submitted my essay


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 25, 2013)

toggle said:


> Loads.
> 
> main thing is the dissertation.
> 
> ...


 
Ive been doing the book reading. But to be honest, my dissertation idea is something that has nothing much to do with what i have studied before at uni. As you know my uni career has been somewhat disjointed by virtue of dropping out and then having to do subjects that were continuations on what i had did years ago, stuff that i had long lost interest in.

My dissertation idea at this stage is along the lines of "the formation of the religious subject" and/or "do people act in a religious fashion even if they do not subscribe to what would normally be described as a religion?"... God just reading that over it looks really vague - not looking good 

I have been doing as much reading as can be expected in summer with kids off school and all that, so i havent covered tons, but it has been of more general stuff that i think would tie into those themes such as freudean/post freudean psychoanalyis stuff (on the formation of a subject) and existentialism stuff (on questions on what one does being-in-the-world). But maybe i have gone about things the wrong way, perhaps i should actually have gone out to see what research is out there, that would give me about a month and a half to do so before uni starts again.. would that be sufficient do you reckon??



toggle said:


> i contacted the obvious choice for my dissertation supervisor in the first week of term. when I handed in the paperwork on my topic choice, the bloke who assigned supervisors looked worried about my choice until he read to the bit where I'd said I'd already met with his colleague and discussed a plan. your milage may vary, but IME, they tend to like students who plan ahead and have some initiative.


 
See this is where ive gone terribly wrong . Apparently i should have done a small non credit bearing course at the end of last semester where i would have got all that stuff sorted... i.e. dissertation supervisor, meeting with the librarian, and finallising a topic to do, but this was not communicated to me. To be fair, that fault kinda resides with me, but i think by virtue of me being a part time student who did not have any modules in the second semester, i think this meant i was not in the right place to recieve any messages like that in circulation. Since then, i have been trying to resolve this by emailing the dissertation coordinator, which i sent her an email in may about. I have also been trying to phone her regularly and have not got through to her at all. Im thinking she must be on holiday or something... Maybe i should look for someone else in the department??



toggle said:


> have access to your notes from past years. your references from those can be recycled.limit your lit review to something reasonable in addition to what you're recycling. but do re read key parts of those recycled references. your understanding of them will have changed from a couple of years ago. do that now, not in october. If you are likely to need ILL books, order early, they can take a couple of months to arrive.


 
i think there may be one or two things that would be relevant from a couple of essays i have written in the past so cheers for that one... i think i should just now maybe write a list of what books i think im going to need for this whilst at the same time try and firm up a definitive question for the dissertation?




toggle said:


> If you are planning a masters, particularly if it will be a research not a taught course, then keep thinking about how you can plan something that leads on from your dissertation. don't follow up too many tangents.


 
Yeah the tangents thing is whats probably been screwing me up a bit, a fair bit of mission creep. Originally, my game plan was to get to basic grips with existentialism from reading a couple of introductorary books, some kirkegaard, and some sartre, but the following tangents thing has led me to the situation im in just now where i have just read the couple of introduction books i had and now im trying to read lacan of all things even though its relevance seems somewhat tenuos a lot of the time.. I think also i really need to read some actual academic reserach on these questions rather than trying to teach myself stuff that *might* be relevant...



> keep a notebook in your bag, write down 'brilliant' ideas you have on the bus.


 
that ive already started doing. only problem is i always forget to either have that with me or a pen with me. just need a bit more organisational skillls there haha

really like those ideas of not writing over drafts, thats what i always do and it has led to problems in the past...



> go to all the classes for the exam.


depression and no money meant i only went to about 5 lectures last year. so far depression is looking good, and im not in any weird friendship situations that will trigger that stuff so things are looking good. i reckon actually going to the classes will make a big difference to my grades 

thanks for that post toggle, big help there, and i will definately take you up on that offer to nitpick my stuff when it starts to come together,,

thanks again


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 25, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Anyone else writing their dissertation atm? It's driving me crazy.


 
is this dissertation for the coming academic year?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 25, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> is this dissertation for the coming academic year?


 

Nah, this year, it's due early September. The more I do the more comfortable I feel about it though, so that's good! It's driving me a bit less crazy than when I wrote it before 

BTW, is your dissertation a BA or an MA or PhD or what? It seems like your possible thesis is a bit broad for anything other than a PhD, my OH did her undergrad in Religious Studies though and is doing an MA in something religiousy and I'd be happy to run stuff by her if you'd like.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 25, 2013)

Dang, so you started dissertation during the holidays then. the contrast between your progress and my progress is giving me the fear lol ... Its just a BA in religious studies (although confusingly in scotland its called an MA because our degrees are four years), was thinking that might be too broad for this, if you can get access to any more suitable suggestions then id be all ears.. ive just emailed the coordintor of dissertations again, and she wont be getting back from holiday till august the 8th. am really starting to get the fear!!!


----------



## J Ed (Jul 25, 2013)

I can ask my OH, but the focus of her stuff is mostly New Religious Movements (especially Mormon ones) and Judaism so I don't know if she'd be too much help on more philosophical stuff like what you're doing 

I definitely think that it's worth coming up with a few ideas on your own and then talking to several relevant people in your department. For my history MA I came up with what I thought was a brilliant gap in the field before the year started, I told one lecturer in the department about it and they were really enthused and I left it at that for a few months. It took another couple of months, talking to someone else and a bit more research to confirm exactly why that gap existed, the subject I was proposing to do hadn't been covered much before because it hadn't really happened! That set me back a lot and I had to repeat the whole process of coming up with something else. Potential dissertation supervisors are usually really happy to answer questions about possible dissertation titles early on in the holidays as it means that you will bother them a bit less later in the year. My advice would be to read around stuff that interests you, send out some e-mails and try not to leave too many stones you are unsure about unturned before finally deciding on your topic as it might bite you in the arse like it did me.

I think we've crossed wires a bit on what I'm doing, what I'm saying is that my thesis is for my MA, the course has already finished but the deadline for the dissertation is this September. I'm actually not being very good


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 25, 2013)

ha that is hilarious about that gap you and your lecturer were enthuised at!

think i might go to the department in the next few days and start knocking doors. hate sending emails...

yeah if you can run by the post to OH that would be great


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 27, 2013)

It's interesting seeing how different subjects have such different processes for dissertation.  My undergrad was a field research project, so I picked a topic that nobody has ever done before and there was no problem with that.  A couple of weeks before we submitted our proposals the government had released their latest report on how they were going to tackle gangs.  I went and asked a bunch of kids what they thought about the government ideas as at no point had the government consulted young people even though it was them who these changes were going to affect.  Youth centres and support services for young people came out top.  Guess what services have gone first in the cuts. 

This time round it's the same, they want us ideally to do field research (although we can do a lit review if we can't find participants) on pretty much anything we want as long as we can link it back to social work.

I was going to do something on sex offenders, but it's going to be impossible for me to get clearance from the ethics board and I have no desire to do a lit review, so now I have no idea what to do.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 27, 2013)

For masters courses what is the right sort of time to be getting course specific info (timetables, reading lists etc) and signing up for modules? Bit concerned about the lack of info from my uni, but maybe it's a bit too early?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 27, 2013)

smmudge said:


> For masters courses what is the right sort of time to be getting course specific info (timetables, reading lists etc) and signing up for modules? Bit concerned about the lack of info from my uni, but maybe it's a bit too early?


 

I got a provisional timetable a few weeks before my course started that changed completely and no reading list until a couple of days before class... same as undergrad.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 28, 2013)

I have finished and submitted! Just need to fill in my late submissions form and send my doctor's note off on Monday.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 28, 2013)

smmudge said:


> For masters courses what is the right sort of time to be getting course specific info (timetables, reading lists etc) and signing up for modules? Bit concerned about the lack of info from my uni, but maybe it's a bit too early?


 

I couldn't register for mine until the beginning of September (a couple of weeks before term start date).  I don't remember getting any real information about mine until around the same time tbh.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2013)

I need an extension. I'm getting precisely nowhere on this essay.  I can't keep expecting to leave things until the last minute and it be ok.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 30, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I need an extension. I'm getting precisely nowhere on this essay. I can't keep expecting to leave things until the last minute and it be ok.


 
although this is the ONLY way I have learnt to do my work


----------



## toggle (Jul 31, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> My dissertation idea at this stage is along the lines of "the formation of the religious subject" and/or "do people act in a religious fashion even if they do not subscribe to what would normally be described as a religion?"... God just reading that over it looks really vague - not looking good


 
i'll say again - I'm coming from a different background to you, but I'd be looking at this as a case study. pick one group that you think does this, or that has been regularly and without any detailed proof, been accused of this. preferably one that hasn't been looked at in this manner before, but that has been examined from a history/politics POV so you can use other people's research as background, then focus on how their rhetoric and behaviour mimics that of different sects.You can then get a limit of space and time and aren't approaching something potentially huge and limitless.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you SO much body for not allowing me to sleep last night and giving me about four hours from 6AM till 10.  I feel sick as a fucking dog and still have half my case analysis to write, most of a significant learning event, some changes to make to a work summary and general cleaning up and editing.

I'd have been fucking fine if I could have just had a proper night's sleep.  I just feel tearful now. 

Why the fuck do we do this to ourselves.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 9, 2013)

I have 37,000 words arguing that shop floor union activism in the 1950s substantially changed worker's social practices, cultural values and rationalities in the car industry. It needs more detail. It is one chapter of six, in a 100,000 word thesis. 

Please send scissors.


----------



## J Ed (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm now in the very happy position of having written everything but the conclusion, and it's due in on the 4th next month. The weird thing is that I've been in this position for almost as long as it took me to write the last 3 chapters! I'm having real difficulty reiterating what I have already written and I don't know why even though it should only be an afternoon's worth of work. I think I need to lock myself in a room with lots of coffee...


----------



## smmudge (Nov 5, 2013)

First essay of the course. It's really short and non-assessed but I'm procrastinating like hell. I think I've got The Fear.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 7, 2013)

1/3 in, oh god i'm going to run out of words. thank you hard copy-only hand in!


----------



## boohoo (Nov 12, 2013)

I think I have the Fear too. I have an essay outline to write - and I had a fairly clear idea but my tutor said it was too wide so now I have narrowed it and that has actually changed what I think I will write about or rather I can't see how I'll fit my original thoughts into this current idea. 

And I really can't focus on reading at the moment. And I keep thinking that I can't do this.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 17, 2013)

My 'essay plans' have evolved over the years.. Now the essay plan is probably longer than the essay.. its basically a version with everything to say, in bullet points, in the right order,with the relevant references, everything bar the 'written English'.  I find it makes writing the thing that much easier.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 18, 2013)

Sitting down to properly write (rather than think/read/plan) my first essay of the year - due tomorrow, natch  - and Aristotle has snuck in before I've even finished the introduction. FFS  Doesn't help that it's short, boring and I can't nail down a proper thesis.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Sitting down to properly write (rather than think/read/plan) my first essay of the year - due tomorrow, natch  - and Aristotle has snuck in before I've even finished the introduction. FFS  Doesn't help that it's short, boring and I can't nail down a proper thesis.



Did you manage to sort it? Struggling on the essay I reduced for being too wide? Now part of it is too narrow. Trying to really pin down what my argument is.... bah....


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 26, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Did you manage to sort it? Struggling on the essay I reduced for being too wide? Now part of it is too narrow. Trying to really pin down what my argument is.... bah....


I did thanks, boohoo. Not my best work, but it'll do. Remind me what you're studying? Can you broaden out a little again, just not back to where you were before you were asked to specify?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 26, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> I have 37,000 words arguing that shop floor union activism in the 1950s substantially changed worker's social practices, cultural values and rationalities in the car industry. It needs more detail. It is one chapter of six, in a 100,000 word thesis.
> 
> Please send scissors.


I have successfully turned this into a 10,000 word journal article which I've submitted to a contest


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 28, 2013)

PHEW just finished off my Marxism essay that I've been working on for weeks.

I think I've referenced every single item on the reading list


----------



## boohoo (Nov 28, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I did thanks, boohoo. Not my best work, but it'll do. Remind me what you're studying? Can you broaden out a little again, just not back to where you were before you were asked to specify?



I'm doing a masters in Historical Research. This essay is about histriographies. I seem to be re-jigging it into a different essay. I see the teacher in Monday about it.... so fingers crossed my re-jig is alright and I don't get my computer dying on me.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 28, 2013)

Back up back up back up


----------



## toggle (Nov 28, 2013)

boohoo said:


> I'm doing a masters in Historical Research. This essay is about histriographies. I seem to be re-jigging it into a different essay. I see the teacher in Monday about it.... so fingers crossed my re-jig is alright and I don't get my computer dying on me.



is that an Mres/resm? as in a 'what is history' course, then a thesis, or a MA style with more taught courses then smaller thesis? I'm just into the second year of a part time Mres history btw. 

have they told you what their policy is on looking at essays beforehand? mine has a policy of the intro and then bullet points only. which I can work with if I follow the recommendation of my writing tutor that my first sentences of every paragraph should work as a summary. 

and my one of those essays was the worst piece I did, nearly 10 marks lower than my best grade, cause they are shit to do imo.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 28, 2013)

It's my worst nightmare, losing an essay. MA and essay sound really interesting  where are you doing it? Eta: boohoo

Nice one tar1984 I went down a bit of a rabbit's warren of Marxist literary criticism (Terry Eagleton  ) for my last essay, then didn't fucking use any of it


----------



## boohoo (Nov 28, 2013)

toggle It's an MA style with a couple of taught modules. How is your Mres? What subject are you looking at? 

They have been vague about essays. I went to an essay writing class and most of it was what I remembered.However the tutor hasn't been clear on what she  wants. I haven't written an essay for years so really it's getting one done and then understanding where I need to improve.

Rebelda  I'm at Birkbeck but bloody annoyed that they don't have women's history review journal!!!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 28, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Rebelda  I'm at Birkbeck but bloody annoyed that they don't have women's history review journal!!!


Eeee me too /excited! I'm surprised. Have you applied for an inter-library loans card, or whatever it's called. Gives you access to Senate House, UCL and loads others. You might be able to access it through one of them..


----------



## toggle (Nov 28, 2013)

boohoo said:


> toggle It's an MA style with a couple of taught modules. How is your Mres? What subject are you looking at?
> 
> They have been vague about essays. I went to an essay writing class and most of it was what I remembered.However the tutor hasn't been clear on what she  wants. I haven't written an essay for years so really it's getting one done and then understanding where I need to improve.
> 
> Rebelda  I'm at Birkbeck but bloody annoyed that they don't have women's history review journal!!!



http://www.tandfonline.com/loi/rwhr20#.Updk3OKGcus

that one?

Pm me an email addy and a list. 

you can get all that stuff on ILL anyway. 


I'm looking at Cornish Political culture, the liberal split and home rule. I've got another 10 months to think up a smart arse title for it. and it's doing fine, other than my tutor dosen't seem to get my working style all the time, cause i think about it for ages, then produce a burst of loads of stuff at once, then tinker with that for ages. he wants a finished intro and chapter NOW and he's not going to get them. but I've got drafts of a good 2/3 of my minimum wordcount just now how he thinks I should have them. cause I won't really complete anyhting into a final form until at least june.


----------



## toggle (Nov 28, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Eeee me too /excited! I'm surprised. Have you applied for an inter-library loans card, or whatever it's called. Gives you access to Senate House, UCL and loads others. You might be able to access it through one of them..



SCONUL card, will usually allow access and limited borrowing, but not e-access. 

need to do a standard ILL request to get electronic journals. 

and ffs, if they haven't spelled out how to access stuff in simple terms then complain. how to find stuff should come before they start teqaching you anyhting.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 28, 2013)

toggle said:


> SCONUL card, will usually allow access and limited borrowing, but not e-access.
> 
> need to do a standard ILL request to get electronic journals.
> 
> and ffs, if they haven't spelled out how to access stuff in simple terms then complain. how to find stuff should come before they start teqaching you anyhting.


That's the thing! But oh well. The Birkbeck librarians are good for buying access to stuff if you ask them boohoo. 

It's odd, pretty much half of the first year of my BA at Birkbeck was holding our hands through using libraries and ejournals (*snore* but a good idea seeing as they cater to people who have been out of education for a long time) and spelling out their essay expectations quite clearly. I think perhaps a lot of their MA uptake is students who have previously studied at Birkbeck so they presume the students know what is expected of them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

toggle said:


> SCONUL card, will usually allow access and limited borrowing, but not e-access.
> 
> need to do a standard ILL request to get electronic journals.
> 
> and ffs, if they haven't spelled out how to access stuff in simple terms then complain. how to find stuff should come before they start teqaching you anyhting.


er... nothing which is only available electronically can be obtained on interlibrary loan. sconul access depends on your status and for some people will only be reference - at which point you may as well just take your institution id and a passport photo anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Eeee me too /excited! I'm surprised. Have you applied for an inter-library loans card, or whatever it's called. Gives you access to Senate House, UCL and loads others. You might be able to access it through one of them..


there is no one card which gives access to senate house, ucl etc. ucl is not a member of sconul and only gives borrowing access to people with sconul band a - academic / library staff and research postgraduates. but you can get round that by joining the viking society, folklore society or museums association, all of which allow you to borrow five books from ucl.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 28, 2013)

so.... here arrives the day that I have to write my 2 4000 word essays. To be honest I think they will be fine and I have one pencilled in to be written this weekend. Both due on 13th which is a bit of an arse


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Back up back up back up


I saw this poster in Deptford on 22nd May:



Poor bastard
Eta: mind you, they should have proofread that email address...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> so.... here arrives the day that I have to write my 2 4000 word essays. To be honest I think they will be fine and I have one pencilled in to be written this weekend. Both due on 13th which is a bit of an arse


knock one out this weekend and then you've plenty of time for the second: piece of piss


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> knock one out this weekend and then you've plenty of time for the second: piece of piss


That's the plan, although not even halfway through the writing of number one yet  got shed loads of work done though so estimate an hour per 1000 so will be fine. Be even better if I didn't have a full time and part time job too


----------



## mango5 (Dec 1, 2013)

Given there are no bandwidth issues on super-long threads these days I've taken the liberty of removing (2009) from the thread title.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 1, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Given there are no bandwidth issues on super-long threads these days I've taken the liberty of removing (2009) from the thread title.



Cool. I always smile that this thread is still going after all these years.


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 3, 2013)

I am feeling the pain of taking on an extra class this term.

Otherwise I'd have had only one piece of work left to do.  With six weeks until the deadline, but easily able to get it done before xmas hols so I can have some time off.

As it is, I have two pieces of work, which I just know I'm going to be working on over xmas.  One is a 3,500 quantitative methods lab report, the other is a 4,000 essay on punishment and society.  

The lab report is absolutely bursting my head, I can't even decide which variables to choose to get myself started.  I have a massive SPSS datafile and need to decide which variables will give me the chance to do the correct statistical tests.. send help!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 4, 2013)

toggle said:


> http://www.tandfonline.com/loi/rwhr20#.Updk3OKGcus
> 
> that one?
> 
> ...



I managed to locate access to the journal which is so helpful for my essay. I'll drop you a pm if there is anything else I'm struggling to find. Thanks for the offer. 

Cornish Political culture sounds interesting. Not that I'd know anything about it.  Hope you can get your tutor to understand how you work!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 4, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> That's the thing! But oh well. The Birkbeck librarians are good for buying access to stuff if you ask them boohoo.
> 
> It's odd, pretty much half of the first year of my BA at Birkbeck was holding our hands through using libraries and ejournals (*snore* but a good idea seeing as they cater to people who have been out of education for a long time) and spelling out their essay expectations quite clearly. I think perhaps a lot of their MA uptake is students who have previously studied at Birkbeck so they presume the students know what is expected of them.


We did have a few talks about what you can access. I have finally joined up to Senate House library and found some other bits and pieces. I have my SCONUL card but it doesn't allow me to take out books!  (probably a good thing as my daughter likes to scribble on my paperwork ) What days are you in college?


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 4, 2013)

boohoo said:


> We did have a few talks about what you can access. I have finally joined up to Senate House library and found some other bits and pieces. I have my SCONUL card but it doesn't allow me to take out books!  (probably a good thing as my daughter likes to scribble on my paperwork ) What days are you in college?


Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 4, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.



I'm Monday and Thursday this term. This term has gone so fast! Fancy meeting for coffee sometime?


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, definitely! I'm around on Thursday and Fridays too, in the day, because O is at the ucl nursery


----------



## Mapped (Dec 4, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> It's odd, pretty much half of the first year of my BA at Birkbeck was holding our hands through using libraries and ejournals (*snore* but a good idea seeing as they cater to people who have been out of education for a long time) and spelling out their essay expectations quite clearly. I think perhaps a lot of their MA uptake is students who have previously studied at Birkbeck so they presume the students know what is expected of them.



I did my MSc at Birkbeck and unless I missed it we didn't get an intro to the library or other information sources. I think they might assume that people doing Masters already know how to use libraries, although lots of folks had been out of education for ages and had forgotten stuff. This is probably a course thing rather than a library thing, but they weren't massively helpful with advice on where you could look for research data to use in dissertations. 

One nice thing is that they haven't cut off my academic login yet. My course finished a couple of months ago.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 4, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Yeah, definitely! I'm around on Thursday and Fridays too, in the day, because O is at the ucl nursery



oh cool - what's the nursery like?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 7, 2013)

I have 2 essays due in on Friday. I have started one and about a 1/4 of the way through it. I do have a decent plan and know how I'm writing it and what's going in it. My second I have the title.

Normally this would not be an issue but I now also have had vertigo for a week and my concentration levels no longer exist. I am so close to just giving up on the whole course but I enjoy it. I just do not have any inclination to write these 2 essays


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2013)

got my dissertation back: distinction.


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> got my dissertation back: distinction.


Congratulations!

My Masters dissertation in Information and Library Management is due in May, so I really need to get a move on. Don't suppose anyone knows any law librarians (in law firms preferably, but maybe also academic) who might want to take part in a 30 minute interview?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2013)

strung out said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> My Masters dissertation in Information and Library Management is due in May, so I really need to get a move on. Don't suppose anyone knows any law librarians (in law firms preferably, but maybe also academic) who might want to take part in a 30 minute interview?


you could try subject librarians. but imo your best bet would be to identify several law firms, some small, medium, large, and email each of them. with a bit of work you could identify their librarians perhaps through publicly available information from cilip, through google searches or through searches on their sites.


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2013)

Fortunately I know a lot of law librarians through my current job (providing services to the legal industry).

I'm just slightly nervous about contacting them when I only know them professionally, rather than in an academic/non-professional capacity.

I'll certainly raid my work address book if necessary, but willing participants from outside of work are preferred for now!

PS: What's your latest degree in Pickman's model?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> got my dissertation back: distinction.


very well done sir


----------



## Mapped (Dec 10, 2013)

Got my dissertation back and it was a merit, downgraded to a pass because it was late 

Got a merit overall and I'm pleased as it was a bit of a slog.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 10, 2013)

Essays done, dusted and submitted. Boo-fucking-ya!!


----------



## Mapped (Dec 10, 2013)

I know higher ed isn't all about this, but a week after getting this mark my MSc has already paid for itself by getting my next job on a higher grade than I would have done without it. So I'd recommend Birkbeck and their approach and flexibility for people who want to study and work at the same time


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> got my dissertation back: distinction.


very well done


Mapped said:


> Got my dissertation back and it was a merit, downgraded to a pass because it was late
> 
> Got a merit overall and I'm pleased as it was a bit of a slog.


well done you too


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> got my dissertation back: distinction.



Well done. What was it on? Don't say paper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Well done. What was it on? Don't say paper.


irish nationalists in london, 1879-1881: looking mainly at the home rule confederation and the national land league of great britain, but also at fundraising for o'donovan rossa.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> irish nationalists in london, 1879-1881: looking mainly at the home rule confederation and the national land league of great britain, but also at fundraising for o'donovan rossa.



Right, nice one. I'd be interested in reading that. Don't know shit about irish nationalists in London at the time. I live in Glasnevin, see the cemetery every day, wander around it sometimes and been there for burials. Fascinating place.

 "They think that they have pacified Ireland. They think that they have purchased half of us and intimidated the other half. They think that they have foreseen everything, think that they have provided against everything; but, the fools, the fools, the fools! — They have left us our Fenian dead, and while Ireland holds these graves, Ireland unfree shall never be at peace."


----------



## toggle (Dec 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> irish nationalists in london, 1879-1881: looking mainly at the home rule confederation and the national land league of great britain, but also at fundraising for o'donovan rossa.



any chance I can have a look at that?


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 12, 2013)

So I'm down to 5,000 words from 12,000, but I've got to get it down to 4,000 and haven't written the intro or conclusion yet. I'm actually pretty happy with it now, and have been through and edited once, so I suspect tomorrow's going to be painful, in that I'll have to start cutting actual stuff that I think is really good. Feels like such a shame, damn word count!


----------



## smmudge (Dec 12, 2013)

OK, I have 80 pages of notes from 50+ resources. I should really have enough for an essay now.


----------



## toggle (Dec 12, 2013)

smmudge said:


> OK, I have 80 pages of notes from 50+ resources. I should really have enough for an essay now.



quite probably.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 12, 2013)

after the huge downbeat post, I have got one essay handed in, my MA dissertation proposal agreed and in and now less than 1000 proper words to go on the last essay this semester. 

This would have been so much easier without the vertigo and full time job


----------



## smmudge (Dec 12, 2013)

toggle said:


> quite probably.



This is the part when I read back those 80 pages and find I have nothing of use!!


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 13, 2013)

Very successful day today, all referencing done, and down to 4,200 words. Turns out we can actually go up to 4,400 too if we need to. Intro, conclusion and one small section still to write, then build the bibliography and I'm done!


----------



## toggle (Dec 15, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Very successful day today, all referencing done, and down to 4,200 words. Turns out we can actually go up to 4,400 too if we need to. Intro, conclusion and one small section still to write, then build the bibliography and I'm done!



good going. 

I'm redrafting my intro again, fow what I hope will be the last time (on most of it). this will still be subject to my supervisor wanting alterations. he's most likely to bitch about the wordcount, which has increaced by about 25% since he last saw it, but I don't think I can cut by more than 5%. so fuckit, he can live with that and I'll wibble less later.


----------



## toggle (Dec 15, 2013)

So, in the next month, I need to write a phd proposal and a redraft of a public history talk and a redraft of a paper for a small journal. a conference paper in july and my thesis of 25-30k words for august. 

I've just hit 1k of fully edited wordcount . next few days I'll finish the editing and referencing on the intro which will take me to between 3.5 and 4k. so yes, over, but most of the over is the stuff I got told to add in. and the methodology.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 15, 2013)

It's done. 4,284 words in the end. Whether it's any good or not I don't know, and it may yet fail through some absurd and unspotted technicality of plagiarism, but at least the thing's done!


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 17, 2013)

On my last essay of the term.  It's due for 13th January but I'm trying to go hardcore on it before xmas so I get some time off.

4,000 words on punishment and society.  Had a massive list of questions to choose from so I have chosen to compare Marxist and Foucauldian account of punishment.  Mainly because I haven't got to read much Foucault for my degree yet so it seems like a good opportunity to get familiar.


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm doing something a bit different this time.  Usually I plough through the reading and collect loads of notes, then it's a separate task organising the notes and writing up the essay.

This time as soon as I find something that fits into my planned structure I'm writing typing it up in narrative form straight away.  Feels a bit quicker so far, although perhaps the end result will be less ordered as a result.  Idgaf I just want this finished.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 18, 2013)

So I met up with some people from my course this evening for post essay hand in / xmas drinks. I know the course isn't marked on a curve, but from what others have said, I think I may have done alright. One person was well under the word count, three of them were writing until 4am tuesday morning, and someone else had ended up writing about how the brain is controlled by quantum physics. For an MSc in management 'n' that.

Lordy.


----------



## toggle (Dec 19, 2013)

I managed a slash and burn edit of the first section of my intro and managed to cut it down by 300 words. i've moved on to editing some of the rest, and now have what I hope is 900 words of final draft of an approx 3700 word intro. I then got all worried about not having much of anyhting written, but I've added up my draft chapters and had a huge slash and burn of the worst drivel and I'm at 15k words of draft, which isn't actually all that bad. and I'm fairly certain I can add at least 600 today from relating my sources to the stuff I read last night. 

this is actually happening.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> So I met up with some people from my course this evening for post essay hand in / xmas drinks. I know the course isn't marked on a curve, but from what others have said, I think I may have done alright. One person was well under the word count, three of them were writing until 4am tuesday morning, and someone else had ended up writing about how the brain is controlled by quantum physics. For an MSc in management 'n' that.
> 
> Lordy.


what did you write about?


----------



## boohoo (Dec 19, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> On my last essay of the term.  It's due for 13th January but I'm trying to go hardcore on it before xmas so I get some time off.
> 
> 4,000 words on punishment and society.  Had a massive list of questions to choose from so I have chosen to compare Marxist and Foucauldian account of punishment.  Mainly because I haven't got to read much Foucault for my degree yet so it seems like a good opportunity to get familiar.



Any recommendations to which books are a good introduction to Foucault?


----------



## boohoo (Dec 19, 2013)

Having moments of thinking I can't do this (I don't think in a very linear and process manner...) to feeling alright about it. I keep reminding myself that it's ok to fail and this was meant to be a challenge which it is... Really enjoy all the reading I'm doing.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 19, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Any recommendations to which books are a good introduction to Foucault?


I'm introducing myself to Foucault through a combination of the relevant chapter from Discourse and this (I kid you not) Happy to lend you either/both.


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Any recommendations to which books are a good introduction to Foucault?



I'm reading parts of discipline & punish.  The language can be a bit opaque, so I have found Cohen's 'visions of social control' very useful secondary literature.. it summarises and explains the ideas pretty clearly.

Of course this is more specific to Foucaults ideas on punishment etc.  I haven't read anything else I'm afraid so idk if this is helpful.


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry I got the book title wrong there, it is Cohens 'visions of social control' (1985).  Edited that into my post but I'll mention it here too boohoo


----------



## smmudge (Dec 24, 2013)

I've planned to get a large chunk of my essay down today. So far I'm about a third of the way through which is not too bad going, but not far enough that it doesn't still feel like a massive effort. I am going to start writing today. Any minute now. After a cup of tea.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm actually quite astounded that I made a schedule of words/per hour and i'm pretty much on target 

Makes me wonder what I could do if I actually put my mind to it.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 25, 2013)

sometimes when i'm writing essays i have this confidence crisis and feel like though i've read all this great stuff, in order to distill it to take what i need from it i've basically filtered out all the great and i'm just sticking crap together. sometimes i feel like that.


----------



## toggle (Dec 25, 2013)

smmudge said:


> sometimes when i'm writing essays i have this confidence crisis and feel like though i've read all this great stuff, in order to distill it to take what i need from it i've basically filtered out all the great and i'm just sticking crap together. sometimes i feel like that.



it's odd, the ones I get most worried about tend to be the ones iv'e done best at.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Any recommendations to which books are a good introduction to Foucault?


chapter in q skinner (ed) return of grand theory in human sciences or social sciences (cambridge: canto, forget date)


----------



## smmudge (Dec 26, 2013)

toggle said:


> it's odd, the ones I get most worried about tend to be the ones iv'e done best at.



Yeah that's true, it doesn't seem to have much correlation with how well I've done. Just nervous with this one as it's the first I've done for this course/uni so new markers, marking system etc. 

Well back to the essay today. (Any minute now etc.........)


----------



## toggle (Dec 26, 2013)

i'm planning to get some stuff done later today. I promice. 

got a bunch of emails to reply to first, and then I'm going to book a weekend off work. which will make my boss happy, because they aggreed to let me carry holiday over into the new year because I took about 3 days all last year and they didn't want me booking off all of december.

If I throw a couple of full time weeks at the newspapers and another couple of weeks at the writing, then I should be in a position of having intro complete and 2 chapters nearly complete.

and the first 2 history books I picked up for non course related stuff in months turned out to be both useful for the thesis. One is on men's fashions, with a lot in there on defining victorian and edwardian masculinity, which I needed anyway. And another that I think ViolentPanda recomended for me, on the Congo. with a repro of a poster in that which links a local name to the anti slavery campaign that makes a reference in newspapers to two candidates being almost identical to make perfect sence.


----------



## toggle (Dec 28, 2013)

I noticed an email from my tutor while going through the backlog in my inbox that gives me the Ok for a larger wordcount in the intro. Which is good, because I will need it. 

wordcount of fully edited draft is 1136. About half the rest just needs a final check. 

and I got another couple of references today for the intro and one that will fit within ch1 from pickmans. 

i'm feeling ok about this today.


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2013)

1369 final draft, and I'm almost through what will become another key text.

in a way I wish I'd read this earlier and not spent so much time mithering about stuff, because there's some key points in there that match my findings. but I reckon that the fact i can now add in the theory, explanation and references from this straight into the draft narrative is a bit of a bonus. because i wouldn't have properly understood this earlier and would have forgotten loads if I had.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 31, 2013)

sounds like it's going pretty well toggle 

mine is going so badly


----------



## toggle (Dec 31, 2013)

smmudge said:


> sounds like it's going pretty well toggle
> 
> mine is going so badly



not too bad atm. it all looks shit until i get enough of the pattern together for it all to start to make sence to me, then it is awesome and writes itself. but then cause i'm dyslexic, i have to spend ages line editing it so i'm sure that every word i've used belongs there. 

can we help you and stuff?


----------



## smmudge (Dec 31, 2013)

toggle said:


> can we help you and stuff?



aw thanks but it's just motivation and confidence i'm lacking. i keep swinging from thinking 'this is good' to 'this is shit' to 'actually it's ok' to 'this is so awful' to 'no it'll all be fine' etc etc i have a point to each paragraph but feel more as though i'm just summarising sources, it's not really sticking together.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 31, 2013)

smmudge said:


> aw thanks but it's just motivation and confidence i'm lacking. i keep swinging from thinking 'this is good' to 'this is shit' to 'actually it's ok' to 'this is so awful' to 'no it'll all be fine' etc etc i have a point to each paragraph but feel more as though i'm just summarising sources, it's not really sticking together.



I get this a bit and feel that I'm not sure I'm adding any original ideas to my essay. I'm hoping it'll all come together in the end and I'm sure it will for you too. Take a break perhaps?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 3, 2014)

I think it is slowly starting to come together now.

I could have theoretically finished this AGES ago, but then the only other thing I can do is revise for a (May) take home exam, which I can't really do until the library opens on the 6th.

Logically I know that especially because of my mental health at the moment i was gonna find this really difficult, and 6000 words is quite a lot of words, but a more dominant part of my brain says that's just an excuse for actually being rubbish. But I'm 75% of the way through in 2 weeks (which included xmas and new year and hangovers), and have 1 week left, so i'm still on track.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 4, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Logically I know that especially because of my mental health at the moment i was gonna find this really difficult, and 6000 words is quite a lot of words, but a more dominant part of my brain says that's just an excuse for actually being rubbish. But I'm 75% of the way through in 2 weeks (which included xmas and new year and hangovers), and have 1 week left, so i'm still on track.


Good for you smmudge and don't doubt yourself. When that part of your brain kicks in ask yourself whether you would say the same about any of your classmates or about a friend. The answer is probably no.
You've done much more work than I have over the holidays which is fuck all (squared)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2014)

when I have writing to do of any sort is when I find new things out on the internet - a by product of my procrastination is that I usually persevere with finding out how to do something new technologically as I will do anything to avoid work

And I share this with you if you haven't already seen it:  type 100 words and it rewards you with a kittty

http://writtenkitten.net/


----------



## smmudge (Jan 6, 2014)

I reached the minimum word count today, and I now have about 2 and a half paragraphs to write (plus lots of editing but that's not as much of a chore for me) 

The moral of the story is that it doesn't matter if you can't do loads in a day. A little bit each day will get you there!


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> when I have writing to do of any sort is when I find new things out on the internet - a by product of my procrastination is that I usually persevere with finding out how to do something new technologically as I will do anything to avoid work
> 
> And I share this with you if you haven't already seen it:  type 100 words and it rewards you with a kittty
> 
> http://writtenkitten.net/



dosen't work for me, because i can write relatively easily, it's the editing that kills me. 

anyway, even after drinking the wine my boss gave me as a christmas pressie, I managed to keep facebook messages seperate and organise a meeting with the bloke i want as phd supervisor to discuss which plan i'm going forward with and send the cat piccys and sarky comments about department members to a friend.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have fucked up somewhat.  Intended to finish my coursework before xmas but left myself with one half-finished essay.  It is due in 6 days.  I'm sure I'll get it done but it's the first time in my uni career that I've felt like I'm rushing to meet a deadline.  Usually I start weeks in advance and just do a bit at a time.


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm editing again. I hate editing.

but i'm at 1622 /4000


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> I have fucked up somewhat.  Intended to finish my coursework before xmas but left myself with one half-finished essay.  It is due in 6 days.  I'm sure I'll get it done but it's the first time in my uni career that I've felt like I'm rushing to meet a deadline.  Usually I start weeks in advance and just do a bit at a time.



I'm trying to remember something other than a dissertation/thesis that I've got as far as starting by 6 days before the due date.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 7, 2014)

toggle said:


> I'm trying to remember something other than a dissertation/thesis that I've got as far as starting by 6 days before the due date.



Everyone has different methods.  I guess the impending deadline will lead to more efficient working practices (ie panicked late nights)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2014)

toggle said:


> I'm trying to remember something other than a dissertation/thesis that I've got as far as starting by 6 days before the due date.


me too


tar1984 said:


> I have fucked up somewhat.  Intended to finish my coursework before xmas but left myself with one half-finished essay.  It is due in 6 days.  I'm sure I'll get it done but it's the first time in my uni career that I've felt like I'm rushing to meet a deadline.  Usually I start weeks in advance and just do a bit at a time.


welcome to the other side


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2014)

1866 - this afternoon is going very well.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 7, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> welcome to the other side



I don't like it over here


----------



## boohoo (Jan 7, 2014)

I have two essays to hand in for the 20th. One I started but took a break (enforced by the fact that nursery is closed) and am now working on the other one which I think I've approached better but have had a really slow day working on it - I feel a little board of reading the subject... I really want the essay finished by the weekend (which I don't think is unreasonable - I have about 2000 words which feel right....


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2014)

2k. 

i've even managed to get a bookshelf mooved as well.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 7, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> I have fucked up somewhat.  Intended to finish my coursework before xmas but left myself with one half-finished essay.  It is due in 6 days.  I'm sure I'll get it done but it's the first time in my uni career that I've felt like I'm rushing to meet a deadline.  Usually I start weeks in advance and just do a bit at a time.



This is basically what happened to me  6 days is loads of time, don't sweat it.

I have 3 days left, no I still haven't finished writing  My 2 last paragraphs are both half-written. I'm beginning to think that on one level I don't actually want to finish this.


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2014)

smmudge said:


> This is basically what happened to me  6 days is loads of time, don't sweat it.
> 
> I have 3 days left, no I still haven't finished writing  My 2 last paragraphs are both half-written. I'm beginning to think that on one level I don't actually want to finish this.



I'm a chronic procrastinator and from what i've read there is a certain logic to  avoiding finishing. You've made it clear that you're not completely happy with the work, so finishing it in a rush is an excuse for it not being as good as you want it to be. you know you can blame it on that rather than accepting you didn't do an awesome piece. This is, of course, counterproductive, because it is likely to make the grade worse, but then logic really dosen't come into procrastinating.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 7, 2014)

toggle said:


> I'm a chronic procrastinator and from what i've read there is a certain logic to  avoiding finishing. You've made it clear that you're not completely happy with the work, so finishing it in a rush is an excuse for it not being as good as you want it to be. you know you can blame it on that rather than accepting you didn't do an awesome piece. This is, of course, counterproductive, because it is likely to make the grade worse, but then logic really dosen't come into procrastinating.



yeah that makes a lot of sense. (although there is no sign of rushing just yet )


----------



## smmudge (Jan 8, 2014)

woohoo i finished writing 
just need to reference and read it through a few dozen more times (also putting it in a text to speech site i'm hoping will help with the proof reading). I'm still not sure how good it is, but it does at least show i've put in a fair amount of effort


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2014)

smmudge said:


> woohoo i finished writing
> just need to reference and read it through a few dozen more times (also putting it in a text to speech site i'm hoping will help with the proof reading). I'm still not sure how good it is, but it does at least show i've put in a fair amount of effort



advise from my writing tutor included reading it out loud to yourself from a printout. she reckons there's evidence to suggest that will let you pick up significantly more problems than reading on screen


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 9, 2014)

toggle said:


> advise from my writing tutor included reading it out loud to yourself from a printout. she reckons there's evidence to suggest that will let you pick up significantly more problems than reading on screen


yes this


----------



## boohoo (Jan 9, 2014)

So procrastinating....


----------



## toggle (Jan 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> So procrastinating....



yes.

I've timed my current editing task to coincide with the need to move furniture, repack bookcases and tidy the garage. At least this way, I shall probably manage to do part of both trying to aviod the other. 

I've spent a lot of time procrastinating from actual studying by examining academic pedagogy blogs. this is a common one in managing procrastination, is always have something on the list that you want to avoid doing more than what has to be done first. it's creative self deception. this apparently works on other people, I'm now on urban


----------



## boohoo (Jan 9, 2014)

toggle said:


> yes.
> 
> I've timed my current editing task to coincide with the need to move furniture, repack bookcases and tidy the garage. At least this way, I shall probably manage to do part of both trying to aviod the other.
> 
> I've spent a lot of time procrastinating from actual studying by examining academic pedagogy blogs. this is a common one in managing procrastination, is always have something on the list that you want to avoid doing more than what has to be done first. it's creative self deception. this apparently works on other people, I'm now on urban



I have found a site so I can block myself from urban at certain hours however I find new distractions like put away the washing.

Concerned that my essay lacks any real depth... I will print what I have written and read it later.


----------



## toggle (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm still on urban. 

i have however, set up 3 weeks of scheduled posts for the charity project I do social media stuff for, sent off a few emails and spent some time looking up advice on how to structure part of my intro that i'm avioding looking at because it feels crap atm.


----------



## toggle (Jan 13, 2014)

I've finally run out of things to procrastinate on that don't involve the task I really want to avoid (or going downstairs where it's really cold), which is re-organising my non fic bookcases. that will be 21 shelves (each about 30 inches long) 6 of which are packed 2 deep. that's just my non fic. not including his or our fiction collection or the kid's books, although there's no real line now between my books and the 15 year old's books - he's reading ian banks atm and i'm trying to wait another year or so before the 10 year old is at the stephen king. hello, my name is nel and I have a problem - and that isn't just the fucking flea that is hoping about my desk that i can't fucking squish.

anyway, i finally managed to produce an acceptable rewrite of 500 words of what I'm aiming to do with my mres. while getting in more than a few digs at people whose research style really fucking irritates me alongside a few grand claims of my own importance. which i'll probably be told to loose, but were fun to write. 

So i'm now at 2.6k words that i'm not touching until my tutor tells me to decimate them again, a total word count of 3.7, which is 300 under my revised limit, so i'll have room for at least another paragraph to add. which i'll need to do when I know what exactly my conclusions are. but I'll need to go through at least 400 pages of text to rewrite another para in the middle and then do another bit i'm avioding having to completely rewrite. 

which is why i'm seriously considering unpacking a box that I didn't bother unpacking the whole time I lived at my last place instead of working.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 14, 2014)

Normally my procrastination involves masses of cleaning and tidying.

I got all my coursework for last term finished.  Final 4,000 word essay wasn't the greatest I think, but I've gotten to that stage of confidence where I can batter out an essay and be fairly confident it's worth a B, then just think fuck it that'll do (I'll feel silly now if it's less than a B).

Looking forward to getting my Marxism essay back later this week, I put a lot of time and effort into that one.

New term starts today


----------



## toggle (Jan 14, 2014)

I unpacked the box, then started notetaking at about 1am, stopped at about 6am, grabbed a few hours kip, then a train into uni. i've got a lecture tonight from the bloke that was my undergrad dissy supervisor that i really wanted to make, cause he's a sweetie and i want to make a time for either a meetup while eh's back in the sw, or a skype chat to discuss one of my phd plans. so i'm now in the costas on campus  onto my second of their 1.45 large americanos in half an hour. my max ever was 6 of those in a day, so i'm nowhere near going fruitloop yet.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 16, 2014)

Got told today I passed my first essay. In fact, the entire course passed. Which, tbf, surprised me, given what people had been saying about what they'd done.

We'll get the marks on Monday, so fingers crossed I did more than just scrape a pass!


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 16, 2014)

Nowt but coding for the next week or so.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 16, 2014)

I think one of my essays is done apart from a couple of references and the other is 3/4 done... Hand in is on Monday have Friday, Sunday and if desperate, Monday morning to finish. Fingers cross, I can get it completed by tomorrow.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 19, 2014)

Fucking cuntybollocks while loops.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 20, 2014)

Two 5000 word essays handed in - fingers cross I pass - would be pleased for anything more than that.

eta: I've learned loads from doing them.


----------



## toggle (Jan 20, 2014)

I've got a 1 hour public history talk to do tomorrow, which I'm actually quite looking forward to, even though it will be the first time I've done one that long. 

I also ran 2 possible phd proposals past a possible supervisor, who thinks they both have legs. He suggested writing up both and he will walk them round his department for second opinions, but he thinks one has a slightly better chance of funding than the other.

i'm ignoring writing anything atm.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 20, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> We'll get the marks on Monday, so fingers crossed I did more than just scrape a pass!


----------



## toggle (Jan 20, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> View attachment 46899




YES!!!!!!!!!


even better than my 'moved house 5 days before deadline.........


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 20, 2014)

I must say I've been grinning like a bastard all day.  Wasn't just scraping into distinction territory either, 74/100 puts it pretty firmly up there. Only downside is I got very little constructive criticism to build on for next time, but then fuck it, doing the same again suits me fine. Onwards with the reading then, 5 weeks til the next one's due!


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 31, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> I must say I've been grinning like a bastard all day.  Wasn't just scraping into distinction territory either, 74/100 puts it pretty firmly up there. Only downside is I got very little constructive criticism to build on for next time, but then fuck it, doing the same again suits me fine. Onwards with the reading then, 5 weeks til the next one's due!



Nice one!  I've been feeling the same today.. is there any feeling better than getting a solid grade back with positive comments.  I was on a total downer this morning before I got an unexpected e-mail with my essay result 

It was for my punishment & society essay, comparing the value of Marx and Foucault in explaining punishment trends.  I got an A4, and best thing is there's no exam so that essay is 100% of my grade for this class.  In the bag!

I got a B1 for my Marxism essay.  This would've crept into an A if I'd done more independent research instead of sticking to the reading list and lecture materials, which I probably would've done if I had a little more spare time.  Can drag the grade up a bit in the exam hopefully.

I got a B3 for my quantitative methods critical appraisal, which is pretty good since it's a quite difficult subject.  Still waiting for another essay back from this class which might bring the grade up too.  

Feeling pretty good as these are my first grades back for honours level classes.  I keep waiting to hit a level of uni where I get 'found out' for not being up to it  I'm feeling quite confident now I can get a 2:1, possibly even a first if I really focus.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 7, 2014)

uuuurrrghrghrgrhrhruugugrhhh

/
I had almost finished my essay, hastily but competently written this evening, requiring some shuffling and minor editing tomorrow morning but almost finished. Now, Word has suddenly stopped responding. I can;t save it, I can't print it, I can't scroll and take screen shots. It has been stuck for almost twenty minutes. What the flaming fuck do I do?
I have not time to rewrite this tomorrow, I've got back to back appointments and scheduled some time in to drop it off but I have not time to rewrite it. And I need to be up at 6am.
fucksake


----------



## toggle (Feb 7, 2014)

assuming you had named the file and haven't turned off the autosave functions, then you haven't lost more than the last 10 mins or so. deepending on the settings.you can kill word and it will reopen and give recovery options. at least it does for me.

but first, cause that is scary.

sometimes shutting down other stuff can unfreeze a program. control-alt-del open task manager and kill anything you can ID that is using memory. Personally, I'd start by restarting the browser and anyhting you have running that interacts with word. for me, I'd kill my reference manager that is a bastard for freezing everything and my voice recognition software. sometimes works, usually dosen't. but worth a try.


----------



## toblerone3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Write the next line of your thesis


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 7, 2014)

*sob*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 8, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> *sob*


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm into stress and frustration overload right now. Having vaguely agreed to write a first draft for June (pushing it) for potentially submitting pre-October 1st for a job that starts October (which I probably won't get) ... I've now got the feedback for an essay I submitted to a competition last year, which they liked (it didn't win) and want me to resubmit for publication, but gave me some pretty brutal (and fundamental) feedback which would involve rewriting the whole thing. Submitting article would be a good idea, but I feel like I'm drowning in deadlines here and the anxiety has just destroyed my concentration (I'm supposed to be doing archival research)...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2014)

you say 'doing archival research' like it's something tricky


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> *sob*


how did it end up?


----------



## toggle (Feb 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you say 'doing archival research' like it's something tricky



it's fun, but fucking exhausting.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you say 'doing archival research' like it's something tricky


You try deciphering dick etheridge's handwriting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> You try deciphering dick etheridge's handwriting.


as long as it's not secretary hand i'll give it a go

but - tbh - transcription is not archival research.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> as long as it's not secretary hand i'll give it a go
> 
> but - tbh - transcription is not archival research.


I'm not transcribing, I'm analysing. In any case, that was not the headline for my post...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 12, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> how did it end up?


It was ok. I only had to rewrite half of it as some had autosaved before i did some editing and rejigging.
I had just three hours of sleep though and felt so rough that day. Fucking computers.

Thanks for asking


----------



## smmudge (Feb 14, 2014)

marks for last term available today and I was shaking looking mine up, still am a little now actually  because jump from undergrad to masters is not insignificant, and didn't know if my writing would be "good enough". Distinction though  so massively relieved, I'd managed to convince myself that I'd be happy just to pass!


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 17, 2014)

I can't work out whether to write an essay on nationalism or racism.  If I could just choose the topic I can get started, and allay some of the procrastination anxiety.

On a more positive note I've chosen my dissertation topic.  I plan to write it on public perceptions of the welfare state.


----------



## strung out (Feb 17, 2014)

My MSc dissertation is due in about 10 weeks time and though I've planned the topic, I'm feeling completely overwhelmed.

I've got 15,000 words to write and the literature review on its own at 4,500 words needs to be 50% longer than anything else I've written for the course. I feel like there's not enough literature on my subject out there to fill such a large number of words (probably incorrect) so I'm wondering if I should just get 1,500 words or so done, then move on to the actual research so I can feel like I'm making at least some progress.

Even the thought of doing 10+ interviews with professional people is starting to daunt me though


----------



## Santino (Feb 17, 2014)

strung out said:


> My MSc dissertation is due in about 10 weeks time and though I've planned the topic, I'm feeling completely overwhelmed.
> 
> I've got 15,000 words to write and the literature review on its own at 4,500 words needs to be 50% longer than anything else I've written for the course. I feel like there's not enough literature on my subject out there to fill such a large number of words (probably incorrect) so I'm wondering if I should just get 1,500 words or so done, then move on to the actual research so I can feel like I'm making at least some progress.
> 
> Even the thought of doing 10+ interviews with professional people is starting to daunt me though


I found the literature review a good place to put things I'd learned (from the literature) that I couldn't crowbar into the main text. If you can keep track of what's gone where you could work on both pieces simultaneously.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good luck with it strung out.  It does sound daunting but you're clearly capable of doing it, you've made it to this level.  If you're feeling overwhelmed could you email a supervisor and get some guidance on how to approach it.  Getting those 1,500 words down sounds like a decent idea anyway.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 17, 2014)

I've decided to answer a question on the links between nationalism and racism, so I can cover both topics.

Don't really know how to structure it all.  No lecture slides on this course to use as a reference point, plus I missed a few lectures.  All I have is a huge reading list, I don't know where to start.

At least I've picked a question though.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 18, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> I've decided to answer a question on the links between nationalism and racism, so I can cover both topics.
> 
> .


Just completed a 2000 word  essay on nationalism for my foundation course,had to compare modernist and pre modernist views on nationalism and nations. Struggled with it a bit but my study skills mentor said it was good. One more essay left now, on the quality of life during the Industrial Revolution, written most of it but still have to go through it all adding the footnotes etc. Got plenty of time tho, it's not due in till April 10th


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 18, 2014)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Just completed a 2000 word  essay on nationalism for my foundation course,had to compare modernist and pre modernist views on nationalism and nations. Struggled with it a bit but my study skills mentor said it was good. One more essay left now, on the quality of life during the Industrial Revolution, written most of it but still have to go through it all adding the footnotes etc. Got plenty of time tho, it's not due in till April 10th



Its such an interesting topic.  The whole idea of nations as a modern construct is something I had no idea about before I studied it.  It's one of those counter-intuitive (for me anyway) ideas that really changes the way you see the world.  It is a tough topic though, very dense material.  

I remember writing an essay on quality of life during the industrial revolution too.  As I recall it was quite a tricky topic because, yeah, industrialisation created horrific living conditions, but on the other hand agrarian feudalism wasn't exactly a picnic to live in either.  I found a lot of conflicting data on whether conditions improved or not.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 18, 2014)

I think I might change my topic to the relationship between racism and capitalism, it seems easier to answer.  Scientific categorisation of 'races' emerging as a result of 19thC positivism at the time of aggressive colonialism etc etc.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 21, 2014)

sounds good tar1984, when I think of that I think of Foucault's concept of biopolitics set out (primarily) in History of Sexuality (vol 1 I believe), the rise of which he aligns with rise of capitalism, and is all about the body and health of the population (so keeping away dirty foreigners, immigrant diseases and miscegenation in the colonies).

Despite my good results I'm having serious confidence malfunction, since I only really got a distinction by 2 points and if I only get a merit overall for my masters that will surely mean I won't get funding for a phd and then everything will just be ruined won'tit?????


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 21, 2014)

smmudge said:


> sounds good tar1984
> Despite my good results I'm having serious confidence malfunction, since I only really got a distinction by 2 points and if I only get a merit overall for my masters that will surely mean I won't get funding for a phd and then everything will just be ruined won'tit?????


no 
don't go second guessing what will happen - you can't control everything about the way your masters is marked
everyone in academia thinks they're a fraud so you're in good company


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 22, 2014)

smmudge said:


> sounds good tar1984, when I think of that I think of Foucault's concept of biopolitics set out (primarily) in History of Sexuality (vol 1 I believe), the rise of which he aligns with rise of capitalism, and is all about the body and health of the population (so keeping away dirty foreigners, immigrant diseases and miscegenation in the colonies).
> 
> Despite my good results I'm having serious confidence malfunction, since I only really got a distinction by 2 points and if I only get a merit overall for my masters that will surely mean I won't get funding for a phd and then everything will just be ruined won'tit?????



Thanks dude... strangely I've just been reading Foucault (I tend to procrastinate by reading social theory unrelated to my current topic, for fun sort of) but I never even made the connection that I could put it into my racism essay!  Obviously it isn't unrelated after all, even if it's not on the reading list for my nationalism and racism class.

You are clearly excelling in your studies so stop doubting yourself!


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 22, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> everyone in academia thinks they're a fraud so you're in good company



That is really actually really reassuring!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 22, 2014)

I should be in the library. I'm still at home, oops


----------



## strung out (Feb 22, 2014)

Dovydaitis said:


> I should be in the library. I'm still at home, oops


Me too.

I did mean to go in today, but when you're persuading yourself that you wouldn't get any work done in the library anyway, you know the battle is lost.


----------



## toggle (Feb 22, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> That is really actually really reassuring!



loads of stuff online on 'imposter syndrome'


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 22, 2014)

strung out said:


> Me too.
> 
> I did mean to go in today, but when you're persuading yourself that you wouldn't get any work done in the library anyway, you know the battle is lost.


Made myself feel better, the uni library is shut this weekend


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 22, 2014)

toggle said:


> loads of stuff online on 'imposter syndrome'



I've heard of that.  Sometimes I think I'm a fucking genius too though (note to self: you are not)

I'm also aboard the procrastination train.  It's ridiculous, I basically have 4 days a week off (I am in uni for 2 hours one of those days).  I just do fuck all.


----------



## toggle (Feb 22, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> I've heard of that.  Sometimes I think I'm a fucking genius too though (note to self: you are not)
> 
> I'm also aboard the procrastination train.  It's ridiculous, I basically have 4 days a week off (I am in uni for 2 hours one of those days).  I just do fuck all.



absolutely.

I also work in bursts, I'll do an 80 hour week, then 2 weeks not doing anything.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 22, 2014)

smmudge said:


> sounds good tar1984, when I think of that I think of Foucault's concept of biopolitics set out (primarily) in History of Sexuality (vol 1 I believe), the rise of which he aligns with rise of capitalism, and is all about the body and health of the population (so keeping away dirty foreigners, immigrant diseases and miscegenation in the colonies).
> 
> Despite my good results I'm having serious confidence malfunction, since I only really got a distinction by 2 points and if I only get a merit overall for my masters that will surely mean I won't get funding for a phd and then everything will just be ruined won'tit?????



I know people with merits who got funded for PhDs (and people with distinctions who didn't). It's a pretty subjective process and not all grade related (in fact if you come straight off your masters, it's entirely grade unrelated)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 22, 2014)

not that the subjectivity of the process is always a brilliant thing. Particularly in humanities disciplines it tends to reproduce whatever is fashionable at the time. So in history there seems to have been a massive over-production of histories of identity/culture (and little social or economic history)


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 22, 2014)

toggle said:


> absolutely.
> 
> I also work in bursts, I'll do an 80 hour week, then 2 weeks not doing anything.



I've found that sometimes the work I hammer out in a deadline inspired panic ends up grading better than the ones I methodically plod away at in a sensible fashion.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 23, 2014)

Got one of my essays back and got a merit- very pleased as it's the first essay I've written in 9 years! (And always hilarious that I'm studying a masters in Historical Research when I was kicked out of history 'A' level as my teacher said it wasn't my subject! )


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 26, 2014)

Two essays on the go at the moment. One should be fairly straight forwards and doesn't _really_ matter (don't tell them I said that) as the module is assessed by exam. The other is longer and matters but I can't decide what to write about. As usual.

Now is the time that I need to choose next year's modules and I'm torn between sticking to the academic stuff, from which I expect to get a pretty good grade, or to try some creative writing, which really interests me and is somethign I really want to try nd to experiment with (and would definitely benefit from some guidance in this experimentation). But that option is untested, it might be a terrible flop and drag my overal degree classification down considerably.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 26, 2014)

I would go with what will stretch you. And it sounds like you are quite excited by the prospect of creative writing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 27, 2014)

toggle said:


> loads of stuff online on 'imposter syndrome'



And I've never read any of it, uh-uh.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 28, 2014)

Started an essay and in the really annoying reading loads phase but don't feel like i'm getting anywhere, have loads more resources to follow up that multiplies by ten every time I read something and I'm STILL not getting anywhere!!!

But the good news is that I figured out how to use the scanner so now I can just scan pages of library books instead of typing loads out  (however there is a risk of getting a bit scan-happy )



ShiftyBagLady said:


> Two essays on the go at the moment. One should be fairly straight forwards and doesn't _really_ matter (don't tell them I said that) as the module is assessed by exam. The other is longer and matters but I can't decide what to write about. As usual.
> 
> Now is the time that I need to choose next year's modules and I'm torn between sticking to the academic stuff, from which I expect to get a pretty good grade, or to try some creative writing, which really interests me and is somethign I really want to try nd to experiment with (and would definitely benefit from some guidance in this experimentation). But that option is untested, it might be a terrible flop and drag my overal degree classification down considerably.



I agree with boohoo. Really a mark at the end of the day is just numbers on paper but learning is valuable in loads more ways than just that. And if it's just one module it won't have a massive impact on your overall grade surely?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 3, 2014)

Got my mark back for my other essay which was also a merit (69%). Well pleased with both. Now time to beat those scores!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 4, 2014)

How are you all doing essay-ers? 

I was reading the first couple of pages of this thread this morning and it made me smile. I think I miss studying  Those were the days! 

Anyway, i've got something here that I think the procrastinators amongst us might find useful.

No thanks needed, I remember how it is


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't want to go outside

I have to conduct a 45 minute interview tomorrow for my qualitative methods course.  I have planned nothing, going to have to cobble something together today.  Then its a 4,000 word write up by the end of the month.

I also have to do a 2,000 word dissertation proposal by the end of the month, which is 15% of my final grade.  Again, nothing has been done.

Shit.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm off soon to do my interview.  Trying to knock up a basic list of questions


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 7, 2014)

Virtually killed myself writing 4000 words in two and a half days (majorly distracted by parenting shit too). I'm going to go and have a bath before I bring it to hand it in. Then change my bed sheets into freshly laundered ones. looking forward to this evening when I get to have another long soak and retire for more than three continuous hours of sleep.

I'm giving myself the weekend for a spot of brain decompression then it starts all over again. Only its 2500 words in five days.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 7, 2014)

I could probably squeeze in a little nap before I go and hand this shit in... Not sure I can trust myself to wake up to an alarm though tbh. *sigh*


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 11, 2014)

Transcribing isn't particularly enjoyable.  Hearing your voice on the tape.. oh god


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2014)

so taken first step to starting my sixth degree.


----------



## strung out (Mar 11, 2014)

MSc dissertation deadline is now a little over 7 weeks away! I've written about 3,500 of the 15,000 words I need to do - nearly finished the lit review.

My interviews are all scheduled in for the end of the month, so there's no getting out of it now 

Petrified of doing the interviews, I'm actually interviewing some pretty senior and respected law librarians, so I need to not make a fool of myself. It's only made better by the fact my supervisor doesn't reckon I need to transcribe them, as long as I make detailed notes.

Eek! etc


----------



## strung out (Mar 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> so taken first step to starting my sixth degree.


Good luck!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> so taken first step to starting my sixth degree.


Big up the over-achievers!


----------



## smmudge (Mar 12, 2014)

hmm can I write a 6000 word essay in 3 days?
Well I won't on fucking urban75!

Ok I'm opening a blank word document right now...
If anyone sees me about feel free to tell me to get back to work


----------



## smmudge (Mar 16, 2014)

smmudge said:


> hmm can I write a 6000 word essay in 3 days?



The answer to this was very much no, btw  although I'm still doing much better than I was with my essay at xmas, and I'm pretty sure I can finish it in a week and get the other short essay done that needs doing too  before moving onto dissertation stuff then essay no. 3, then exam revision.
ffs


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 19, 2014)

Feeling your pain smmudge I've got one essay to write, dissertaion proposal to work out and find the best supervisor, one essay to rewrite and three exams to prepare for 
It's ok, IT'S FINE. I just won't sleep for a few months...

Although. I'm quite disappointd as my plans for my dissertation took a blow today as I went to speak to a potential supervisor who I respect enormously and like; I get teh impression they would be supportive as well as instructive. However they said that the person in the department who would be _best_ placed to advise me on the area I want to research is the _one_ person in the department that I dislike. Naturally  In my own dealings with them I have noticed they are supercillious, dismissive of questions or concerns, quite negative and not very encouraging towards me and have witnessed similar conduct towards other students who were struggling or were wrong. Other people have also noticed this (in different years to me) and said they were confrontational and so on and I've not heard any such criticism about other academics in teh department. It's a shame because they are obviously very knowledgeable and successful in their field, I wouldn't presumt to question their ability but their personality is just severe. I'm not sure I want to deal with them for another year. In fact I"m quite sure that I do not.

I have three options: go ahead and ask this person to supervise me (they are willing) but risk an awkward conversation about why I chosen not to ask for the other person and make myself look childish, go with the other person and just steel myself when asking for advice or opinion (I'm sure I could do pretty well under my own steam and won't take very much supervising) or think of a different dissertation proposal. Quickly...
Really unsure of what to do.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 19, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady  Gosh, that is a tough one. I've just found my supervisor for my dissertation - although I feel I have no problem pushing my self to get on with it, I do need someone who is an expert on some aspect of my studies to challenge what I have been writing.

However it has been that maintaining a good relationship with your supervisor is important. If you don't feel the best person is going to get the best work out of you, than tell the first person you spoke to, that you do not feel best placed with this tutor. There is nothing wrong about saying that you do not believe that working with that person will have the best outcome for your work. Writing not only takes research but the feeling that someone believes in what you are doing and that you can do it.


----------



## strung out (Mar 19, 2014)

Blimey, you've got my sympathy SBL. No advice to give, but I can imagine that's a fucker to figure out. I didn't have any choice in who my supervisor was - we submitted our proposals and got given allocations a month later. My eventual supervisor hasn't got a clue what I'm writing about (nobody in the department does to be honest), and he's a crap teacher. Fortunately he does know his stuff about doing research, so he's not too bad.

Anyway, it's 6 weeks to deadline day and I've written 7,500 out of 15,000 words. Roughly on target - I start my interviews on Monday, which I'm crapping myself about slightly having never done one before. Anyone got any tips for conducting qualitative professional interviews?


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 19, 2014)

Have you had any training in qualitative interviewing?  Only tips I can think of are ask some basic introductory questions like 'how are you today?', a bit of preamble to relax the interviewee.  If it's semi-structured or unstructured try to make it as much like a relaxed conversation as possible.  Preparation is key, have a clear idea of what information you are looking for, but don't ask leading questions.  Try to find someone to do a practice interview on first possibly.

Hope this helps a little (may be things you already know).  I am no interview expert, I've only done one for an undergrad project, and I didn't do a great job.  However the person who interviewed me was excellent so my advice is based on her conduct!


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have so much shit to do.  Currently writing a dissertation proposal, which I thought I could just batter out quickly since it's 2,000 words only.  Obviously it is more time consuming to actually formulate a research question, review the literature, find relevant datasets, outline a research design and methodology, consider ethical and political issues etc etc


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 19, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> Have you had any training in qualitative interviewing?  Only tips I can think of are ask some basic introductory questions like 'how are you today?', a bit of preamble to relax the interviewee.  If it's semi-structured or unstructured try to make it as much like a relaxed conversation as possible.  Preparation is key, have a clear idea of what information you are looking for, but don't ask leading questions.  Try to find someone to do a practice interview on first possibly.
> 
> Hope this helps a little (may be things you already know).  I am no interview expert, I've only done one for an undergrad project, and I didn't do a great job.  However the person who interviewed me was excellent so my advice is based on her conduct!


Yeah, i'd agree with this. I've not done any myself but I've taken in prt in somebody's MA research and I think relaxed environment, helps to have a shortchat first while you explain your project or background and crucially make sure you over estimate how long the interview might take. Open questions and responsive questions too.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 19, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Feeling your pain smmudge I've got one essay to write, dissertaion proposal to work out and find the best supervisor, one essay to rewrite and three exams to prepare for
> It's ok, IT'S FINE. I just won't sleep for a few months...
> 
> Although. I'm quite disappointd as my plans for my dissertation took a blow today as I went to speak to a potential supervisor who I respect enormously and like; I get teh impression they would be supportive as well as instructive. However they said that the person in the department who would be _best_ placed to advise me on the area I want to research is the _one_ person in the department that I dislike. Naturally  In my own dealings with them I have noticed they are supercillious, dismissive of questions or concerns, quite negative and not very encouraging towards me and have witnessed similar conduct towards other students who were struggling or were wrong. Other people have also noticed this (in different years to me) and said they were confrontational and so on and I've not heard any such criticism about other academics in teh department. It's a shame because they are obviously very knowledgeable and successful in their field, I wouldn't presumt to question their ability but their personality is just severe. I'm not sure I want to deal with them for another year. In fact I"m quite sure that I do not.
> ...


its my academic and personal opinion that relationship is more important that information
I don't think its childish to want to avoid someone who makes you feel small
it's a hard enough stretch to research and write a dissertation you don't need to add in a hard relationship challenge too - I'm sure you can find those tricky relationships in other areas of your life if you want that experience!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 19, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> Have you had any training in qualitative interviewing?  Only tips I can think of are ask some basic introductory questions like 'how are you today?', a bit of preamble to relax the interviewee.  If it's semi-structured or unstructured try to make it as much like a relaxed conversation as possible.  Preparation is key, have a clear idea of what information you are looking for, but don't ask leading questions.  Try to find someone to do a practice interview on first possibly.
> 
> Hope this helps a little (may be things you already know).  I am no interview expert, I've only done one for an undergrad project, and I didn't do a great job.  However the person who interviewed me was excellent so my advice is based on her conduct!


good advice Tar
I'd add to always have back up recording equipment


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 19, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> its my academic and personal opinion that relationship is more important that information
> I don't think its childish to want to avoid someone who makes you feel small
> it's a hard enough stretch to research and write a dissertation you don't need to add in a hard relationship challenge too - I'm sure you can find those tricky relationships in other areas of your life if you want that experience!


I was discussing this with a friend the other day (before I was advised that this was the speciality of this other person) and we were both saying the very same thing; that it's an important piece of work and important academic experience which you don't want clouded by interpersonal anxieties on top of every thing else. 
I've built some good relationships in the department and I don't want to offend anybody in case I want them to help me secure funding in future or if I stick around for postgraduate biznz. So my concerns are selfish and political.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 19, 2014)

never worry too much about offending people - they will or won't take offence despite what you do
as long as you're not an arse about it that's all you can do
go for the person who in your gut you get a good feel about 
I have supported people in many areas beyond my research area ag UG and some at PG level - I think the relationship is key - I can always signpost them to other people just to get some sources of literature
this might be particularly relevant in my field which is very focused on relationships professionally and less applicable to other fields though


----------



## Lea (Mar 20, 2014)

Having finished higher edudation about 20 years ago I have not written an essay since then. I recently took up a new evening  course and had to write an essay of 1200 words. Not very long but it was a real challenge and I got a real buzz out of it. It was so nice to be using the old grey matter again after doing a rather tedious job in the last decade.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 30, 2014)

Haven't been part of this thread for a while, but am checking in again as I have a dilemma. My last assignment wasn't quite up to the standard of my first, but I was confident of it only being a few marks different, given the weeks of work I'd put into it. However, it came back 14 marks different, right on the border between pass and merit, and some of the feedback felt pretty insulting. For example they said I'd got the format all wrong, when I'd used exactly the same format as the previous one which got marked as being well in distinction territory. 

Am pretty pissed off about it all, and am considering quitting the course. I passed my last MSc, I wanted a distinction or nothing in this one.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 30, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Haven't been part of this thread for a while, but am checking in again as I have a dilemma. My last assignment wasn't quite up to the standard of my first, but I was confident of it only being a few marks different, given the weeks of work I'd put into it. However, it came back 14 marks different, right on the border between pass and merit, and some of the feedback felt pretty insulting. For example they said I'd got the format all wrong, when I'd used exactly the same format as the previous one which got marked as being well in distinction territory.
> 
> Am pretty pissed off about it all, and am considering quitting the course. I passed my last MSc, I wanted a distinction or nothing in this one.



What is the remarking policy? At my uni we can meet with the tutor who marked the essay and if we're still unhappy get it remarked. Someone on my course has has all her essays remarked and some have gone up by a huge amount. 

One lower essay doesn't mean you can't get a distinction overall though. To consider quitting over one mark seems a bit extreme to me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Haven't been part of this thread for a while, but am checking in again as I have a dilemma. My last assignment wasn't quite up to the standard of my first, but I was confident of it only being a few marks different, given the weeks of work I'd put into it. However, it came back 14 marks different, right on the border between pass and merit, and some of the feedback felt pretty insulting. For example they said I'd got the format all wrong, when I'd used exactly the same format as the previous one which got marked as being well in distinction territory.
> 
> Am pretty pissed off about it all, and am considering quitting the course. I passed my last MSc, I wanted a distinction or nothing in this one.


sadly essays aren't marked by the weeks of work you've put in but the quality of that work.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 30, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> What is the remarking policy? At my uni we can meet with the tutor who marked the essay and if we're still unhappy get it remarked. Someone on my course has has all her essays remarked and some have gone up by a huge amount.
> 
> One lower essay doesn't mean you can't get a distinction overall though. To consider quitting over one mark seems a bit extreme to me.



Yeah, they've not mentioned any remarking policy yet, but am fixing to meet the tutor to discuss it asap, so will raise that then, ta! One lower mark doesn't indeed, but my next essay's pretty much a write off due to them massively changing the approach we have to take with it. Focus on two specific models rather than read freely around the subject, and the three day teaching unit for it was pretty crap, giving us little guidance in the models they want us to consider. Have had a bit of slow start with it, and now with this mark coming back I've lost all motivation tbf. I guess I just can't see the point of writing off all my evenings and weekends for the rest of this year, with no consistency from their side in what to do and what marks you can expect back. 

Interestingly, the other night I met someone else who'd done a very similar course at the same department and she had similar tales to tell. She once failed a module after doing what one tutor told her to do, which the tutor doing the marking then disagreed with.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Yeah, they've not mentioned any remarking policy yet, but am fixing to meet the tutor to discuss it asap, so will raise that then, ta! One lower mark doesn't indeed, but my next essay's pretty much a write off due to them massively changing the approach we have to take with it. Focus on two specific models rather than read freely around the subject, and the three day teaching unit for it was pretty crap, giving us little guidance in the models they want us to consider. Have had a bit of slow start with it, and now with this mark coming back I've lost all motivation tbf. I guess I just can't see the point of writing off all my evenings and weekends for the rest of this year, with no consistency from their side in what to do and what marks you can expect back.
> 
> Interestingly, the other night I met someone else who'd done a very similar course at the same department and she had similar tales to tell. She once failed a module after doing what one tutor told her to do, which the tutor doing the marking then disagreed with.


i don't understand how you're hoping for a distinction - a grade awarded at taught postgraduate level - yet you're saying they've changed the approach you have to take with your next essay. sorry if you've mentioned this already above, but what course are you doing?


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't understand how you're hoping for a distinction - a grade awarded at taught postgraduate level - yet you're saying they've changed the approach you have to take with your next essay. sorry if you've mentioned this already above, but what course are you doing?



Don't understand why I'm saying it, or don't understand how they've changed it? The course is a business-y one, and one of the things they stressed at the open evening (and are still stressing at the last one I went to to represent 'current students') is that you can read freely around the topic in order to get the most out of it for the work you do. The first two essays were just that, but this third one is very much more undergrad style 'tick the boxes to get the marks'. They've even edged us away from talking about our current work, suggesting we might be better to base our essay on case studies of other organisations.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Don't understand why I'm saying it, or don't understand how they've changed it? The course is a business-y one, and one of the things they stressed at the open evening (and are still stressing at the last one I went to to represent 'current students') is that you can read freely around the topic in order to get the most out of it for the work you do. The first two essays were just that, but this third one is very much more undergrad style 'tick the boxes to get the marks'. They've even edged us away from talking about our current work, suggesting we might be better to base our essay on case studies of other organisations.


i don't understand why the essay appears to be you telling them what they want to hear - sounds to me like the sort of thing the ou expects from its undergraduates. i know i would find such a course a very unappealing place (leaving aside the subject, the style of assessment you suggest seems to me uninspiring and unpleasant) - but if you've gone a reasonable distance into the course it may be worth seeing it through as the lesser of two evils, the other being walking away after spending a load of money for nothing. a problem with case studies based on other organisations is the difficulty finding information on them which would be similar to the information you can obtain about your own. for example, i've written case studies on both my current employers as part of a professional qualification and i would have struggled to find the information (minutes, plans, emails etc.) if i'd been writing about organisations i was not employed by. however, returning to your recent essay, if you've written it in the format you were told to by another (?) tutor, then i would certainly appeal. if they're a publicly-funded college or university, then they'll have to send some coursework to external markers anyway and there shouldn't be any reason why yours can't be included in that. if they have concentrated on appearance rather than content then there's imo good grounds for an appeal.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 30, 2014)

Aw thanks, have been worried it was just me thinking these things! I'm being conscious of the fact that as a mature(r) student in full time work, I risk throwing my weight around and demanding the course fit what I want, thus missing the point of them teaching me, but this latest essay really does seem very undergrad in style. I raised it with the tutor for this module when we went out for drinks, and he said he wanted to keep us focussed on just two models so we didn't go off on tangents, but I'd argue we're big enough and wise enough not to risk that, without someone having to fix it in stone for us. The other essays have had more than one title to choose from too, this one, just one. 

Totally agree about the case studies too. This essay's on organisational change, which is something I'm working on in my day job, so would seem silly to write it about Ryanair or the BBC. As I say, was struggling with the narrowness of this essay as it was, but now with 14 marks fewer for a very similar piece of work, I've entirely lost all motivation. Hopefully it'll return in the next few weeks. It better had anyway...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Aw thanks, have been worried it was just me thinking these things! I'm being conscious of the fact that as a mature(r) student in full time work, I risk throwing my weight around and demanding the course fit what I want, thus missing the point of them teaching me, but this latest essay really does seem very undergrad in style. I raised it with the tutor for this module when we went out for drinks, and he said he wanted to keep us focussed on just two models so we didn't go off on tangents, but I'd argue we're big enough and wise enough not to risk that, without someone having to fix it in stone for us. The other essays have had more than one title to choose from too, this one, just one.
> 
> Totally agree about the case studies too. This essay's on organisational change, which is something I'm working on in my day job, so would seem silly to write it about Ryanair or the BBC. As I say, was struggling with the narrowness of this essay as it was, but now with 14 marks fewer for a very similar piece of work, I've entirely lost all motivation. Hopefully it'll return in the next few weeks. It better had anyway...


if you haven't already then you should take a look at something like 'great writers on organizations' (http://www.nimarket.ir/pdf/modiran90/great writers_2.pdf). here you can see there's a ton of perspectives on organizations and businesses. undergraduate historians are supposed to be able to master a spot of theory - e.g. marx, carr, foucault. it shouldn't imo be any different for people at your level! if you show you've been reading round the subject then perhaps your tutor might be more reasonable but it doesn't bode well where there's only one essay title, never had that since at least a level.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 30, 2014)

Ta! Yeah, ironically one of the elements in the mark scheme they gave us at the start of the course was for 'breadth and depth' of reading, which is going to be tricky to do if we can't do the breadth bit!


----------



## smmudge (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm supposed to be handing in a more detailed proposal for my dissertation today. I've read loads and am pretty clued up with what I am doing. Unfortunately it is still all in my head and not written down. When they say 'hand it in by 31st', that means sometime before midnight right? But then no one's going to be up waiting for it so what does it matter if it's handed in at 8am tomorrow?
I feel it's their fault for being so vague.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 31, 2014)

I think you will have to hand it in before midnight  smmudge . If it's there in the head, I'm sure it'll land on the paper fairly easily. (I have mine to hand in by the beginning of May)


----------



## strung out (Mar 31, 2014)

Is it an assessed proposal? If not I shouldn't think it'll matter too much and you'll get a slapped wrist, but nothing worse.

If it is assessed, like one of my proposals was, then yep, obviously get it in asap.

How long does it have to be?


----------



## smmudge (Mar 31, 2014)

It's not assessed. I just have to email it to my supervisor, so he can see how far along with stuff I am (and he said last time I saw him that he was happy with my progress so I know he doesn't have many concerns anyway). I'm sure I'll get it in before midnight, or perhaps 1am at the latest.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 31, 2014)

Good luck with it smmudge


----------



## smmudge (Mar 31, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Good luck with it smmudge



Thanks  it's not going too bad tbh, just a bit slow 
May sounds quite late to hand a proposal in! Is it for a summer dissertation?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 31, 2014)

Summer dissertation - hand-in September!


----------



## smmudge (Mar 31, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Summer dissertation - hand-in September!



Aye mine too (well hand in end of August), I'll worry about it when the summer comes, not right now when I've got essays/exams to do!!


----------



## smmudge (Mar 31, 2014)

I mean, I'll _probably _get it in before midnight. 

The worst thing about sending it really late is that it's really obvious that I left it to the last minute


----------



## toggle (Mar 31, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Thanks  it's not going too bad tbh, just a bit slow
> May sounds quite late to hand a proposal in! Is it for a summer dissertation?



not massively later than usual. start of my course, we did a lot of stuff that was meetings with people doing masters accross a whole range of subjects. most were expecting to produce a proposal about march/april for an august handin. with no expectation to give any idea of what they would be working on before then.and this was for 20-30k research thesies, not the shorter MA dissertation. 

i think history was the only subject where we had already been expected to produce a summary of what would become the formal proposal when applying. which was about 3-400 words on the basic ideas we wanted to work on that was discussed with supervisors within a couple of weeks of starting the course.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 1, 2014)

toggle said:


> not massively later than usual. start of my course, we did a lot of stuff that was meetings with people doing masters accross a whole range of subjects. most were expecting to produce a proposal about march/april for an august handin. with no expectation to give any idea of what they would be working on before then.and this was for 20-30k research thesies, not the shorter MA dissertation.
> 
> i think history was the only subject where we had already been expected to produce a summary of what would become the formal proposal when applying. which was about 3-400 words on the basic ideas we wanted to work on that was discussed with supervisors within a couple of weeks of starting the course.



Seems to vary a lot then. We had to hand in a short proposal just before xmas which was really so they could assign us an appropriate supervisor. Just handed in the fuller research proposal now, I apologised that it was a little late  tbf they do keep telling us that we can change things if we want, I think they just don't want us to leave it all til the last minute.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 4, 2014)

sooo final essay territory I have a 6,000 in end of the month along with the dissi proposal. The proposal I'm not fretting about as we had to do a presentation on it. The essay I am going to start next week. This MA is going too bloody quick!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 9, 2014)

wish I could get my time management sorted...Sat night , sun night, mon night, tue night up till 3am to get marking done
then whole days of tutorials mon/tue/wed
by tomorrow I will be bouncing off the walls and talking nonsense...pity the last student in the tutorial sessions


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 9, 2014)

I am a big bag of essay woe tonight.  Final portfolio due on Friday (so really needs to be ready by tomorrow afternoon so I can bind it etc) and I must have at least two thousand words of writing and editing and reference adding to do.  I was up till 2 last night doing it, up again at 6 and been at it all day. I am so tired I keep getting the shakes and red bull doesn't keep me awake and alert, just exhausted but jittery. 

Urgh, why do we do it to ourselves.


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2014)

My MSc dissertation deadline is now three weeks away, with 10,000 out of 15,000 words done. I've done all my research (and transcribed 5 hours of interviews), so the rest *should* be plain sailing. I hope.

I've got 14 out of the next 21 days off work too, so I can't complain about not having enough time, either.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 9, 2014)

oh dear..sending many motivation and focus and productivity vibes to Miss-Shelf and purenarcotic 

hmm you seem to have enough already strung out.


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2014)

Ha, I feel bad about it to be honest. This is the first time in my entire life that I've ever felt fully in control of a piece of work. I think it's at least partly borne out of sheer fear that the whole of my last couple of years of work could be for nowt if I fuck it up. And to be fair, I've fucked up enough things in the past for that fear to be realistic.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 10, 2014)

Good luck strung out, I'm sure you'll do it.

I'm nearly done, I am so fucking relieved I might cry.


----------



## toggle (Apr 10, 2014)

hitting a massive block on the writing. i'm making myself write small chunks that might turn into bits here or there, but the chapter I have almost all the bits I need just isn't coming together, i've got 6.5k words of draft that I know when edited properly will end up being cut by about 20% - enough to fit in the bits i haven't written yet. I've tried all the tricks I can think of to motivate and to start working on it, and i've got a pretty good idea of what the overall theme and conclusion will be, but it just isn't coming together. 

I'm stuck!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 10, 2014)

toggle said:


> hitting a massive block on the writing. i'm making myself write small chunks that might turn into bits here or there, but the chapter I have almost all the bits I need just isn't coming together, i've got 6.5k words of draft that I know when edited properly will end up being cut by about 20% - enough to fit in the bits i haven't written yet. I've tried all the tricks I can think of to motivate and to start working on it, and i've got a pretty good idea of what the overall theme and conclusion will be, but it just isn't coming together.
> 
> I'm stuck!


Maybe do a little edit of the draft to get some momentum going?


----------



## toggle (Apr 10, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Maybe do a little edit of the draft to get some momentum going?



everything i try makes it feel more, not less of a mess. 

i'm supposed to have a chapter for my tutor in 2 weeks, i'm seriously considering that producing chapter 4 might be the easier option to get something that is even vaguely structured, then asking his advice on how to deal with this crap. 

the last option atm is picking up a local day rover ticket next week and sitting on the train most of the day. or I'll go have a cuppa tea with a freind in exeter. I'm not sure how well that is going to work for school hols though.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 10, 2014)

toggle said:


> everything i try makes it feel more, not less of a mess.


Ugh. Yes. I recognise that state.
I have no solutions but a change of scenery or break form it might be good. If you have the times to spare, naturally.
You'll get it done though, you always do. Just need to get over this hump


----------



## toggle (Apr 10, 2014)

I can make the time, and i can do a library book swap on my way through plymouth.


----------



## toggle (Apr 11, 2014)

why does this happen? I've got work at 8.30 and the block has lifted. I've just written 700 words in the past hour. I need this to happen at a normal hour.


----------



## toggle (Apr 14, 2014)

and for most of what i write not to be complete crap that needs 6 rewrites to become anywhere near good enough.

but the good news is that i spent 5 hours in the library this arvo, got less done than i wanted to do because i picked up on something else very interesting. which is even better than being on schedule, cause not only will I get a couple hundred words out of that, but it proves one of the points i've been trying to make w/o enough evidence. and for some reason the book sitting on the windowsil when i went to look out the window to rest my eyes from the microfilm contained the proof i needed of something else. 

either this case of the sniffles is not round 3 of this year's cold and is in fact an oddly snotty form of luck virus, or i've actually done enough to be able to pull things together without having to fight it.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 14, 2014)

toggle said:


> why does this happen? I've got work at 8.30 and the block has lifted. I've just written 700 words in the past hour. I need this to happen at a normal hour.



It's just good old sod's law, IME.  I pulled out of doing a book chapter a couple of years ago - which wouldn't have needed much new research, if any - because I had a lot on, the deadline was tight and I couldn't think of a good way to go about it.  Two days later I planned the whole thing out in my head as I walked to work, but by then it was too late. 

700 words in an hour is pretty damn good going, though.  I reckon on 3,000 a day maximum, and that's rare.


----------



## toggle (Apr 14, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> It's just good old sod's law, IME.  I pulled out of doing a book chapter a couple of years ago - which wouldn't have needed much new research, if any - because I had a lot on, the deadline was tight and I couldn't think of a good way to go about it.  Two days later I planned the whole thing out in my head as I walked to work, but by then it was too late.
> 
> 700 words in an hour is pretty damn good going, though.  I reckon on 3,000 a day maximum, and that's rare.



takes a bit longer to tidy up and reference, but i tend to write stuff 30 times in my head before trying to type it so it tends to all be there by the time I start typing. I do a crappy job that requires little thought and being on my own for most of it, so i tend to write in my head at work a lot.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 15, 2014)

I've got two essays to write in three weeks but have no spare time to settle down and study or get to the library for research and reading because of half term. I can;t get an extension on any of this as the deadline is the portfolio hand in date. 'snot fair, woe is me etc.
I think teh best I can do is work up a detailed plan, scan the library list for books I should read and get in there as soon as he goes back to school. Thats should leave me a week and a half to pull it all together.
It's so frustrating because I feel a bit torn between trying to improve my work as it has not really been up to my usual standards this year due to stress and illness and trying to make the holidays happy and enjoyable for my boy and get to spend some proper time with him for a change. I feel a bit bad that whenever we go to the playground i can't just sit and watch but always feel the need to bring a book and take some notes or mark some things for later. He doesn't seem to mind and I do try to balance it out...
Anyway. I do have a few hours to myself tomorrow as I've signed him up for a workshop thing so I'll have to be form with myself and use that time wisely.


----------



## toggle (Apr 16, 2014)

it's working, it's working, it's working. 

I've now got about 3k words. I haven't referenced it yet, but I know what most of those will be. and I think I know what the other section of the draft will contain and decided on which bits will work better in another chapter. I'm even just about managing to get some idea of natural flow from one section ot the other. and when iv'e edited it a bit better to add in the details of a couple more ideas and some quotes, I should be heading up somewhere towards the expected 6k or so wordcount.

himself is going to do the library for me tomorrow, take the train up and see his folks on the way. so i should get a fair bit done tomorrow arvo


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2014)

The longest thing I've ever written


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Good luck with your work, toggle, ShiftyBagLady strung out


----------



## toggle (Apr 16, 2014)

well done.

I'm heading in that direction, but i don't keep it as one file until i'm almost ready to submit. seperate files for each chapter, seperate files for some chunks of chapters that I write up after reading one particular source, seperate save files after every major editing session. backed up in several different locations. after the time i went to print an essay and discovered I couldn't find it and had to rewrite it in under 3 hours to make handin.

my completely seperate restart of chapter 1 has now hit over 5k words. planning to sit with that on one screen and the drafts of bits and pieces on the other and cut in the bits of the various drafts and chunks that i like, plus the bits iv'e actually referenced.


----------



## toggle (Apr 18, 2014)

Starting on my editing now. I think it is working, but very slowly now. but I've got to get about 12k of rough draft into about 6k of referenced chapter. what is annoying me the most is how much I will have to leave out.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 18, 2014)

toggle said:


> Starting on my editing now. I think it is working, but very slowly now. but I've got to get about 12k of rough draft into about 6k of referenced chapter. what is annoying me the most is how much I will have to leave out.



I'm sure I've spoken about this before on here, but going over the word count is one of my biggest fears! I was talking to my mentor the other day and realised that on pretty much all my essays I hit the word count, and don't do massive amounts of editing. I think because I have to plan it so precisely beforehand, because writing up and making words together that make sense is such an effort that every word is precious. That has its good points I suppose but sometimes I wish I could just rattle stuff off!


----------



## toggle (Apr 18, 2014)

that's an issue of style though. I dump whatever comes into my head, then edit, I know other peole sit and write start to finish and get it right on the way. the benefit to that is you only have to do it once. but my way, I do have a habit of creating chunks of test that eventually don't fit this project and can become something else quite interesting and different. i can also just work out ideas by wtiting it several different times until i find a way that works.


----------



## toggle (Apr 19, 2014)

nearly halfway through the editing. very happy


----------



## smmudge (Apr 20, 2014)

almost finished one essay (just needs referencing/revising), got 1-2000 words left of another. Both for friday hand in, it's looking do-able? I knew this would be the hardest part of the year so it's gonna be a massive relief 4.01pm on friday (on the condition I actually get them in on time of course).


----------



## toggle (Apr 20, 2014)

3300 words of the edit done. I had yesterday off, an early night and i'm still feeling completely fucked today. now i really knoe early nights are bad for me


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 20, 2014)

I've done nothing.


----------



## toggle (Apr 20, 2014)

just hit 4k. as long as i can get above about 5.5 i'll be fine. I've said i'll aim for 6.5, but i'll easily need another 1k when adding in everything my supervisor wants added.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 20, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've done nothing.



well it is easter tbf and there is much chocolate to be eaten


----------



## toggle (Apr 20, 2014)

smmudge said:


> well it is easter tbf and there is much chocolate to be eaten



and overstuffed ill children to deal with.


----------



## toggle (Apr 22, 2014)

hit 6.5 which is above where i wanted to be at this stage, but i also havre all the info i need to do the full set of references, even if i haven't done them yet. i've also made a deal with a freind that i'll check her style on her work and she will check the formatting of my referencing.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Got my last essay in but now I'm revising for exams.  One week to go and I have covered a single topic area out of the six I need as a minimum. 

I've spent the last two days on labour theory of value and circuit of capital.  I just stopped for some much needed de-stressing guinea pig time.


----------



## toggle (Apr 23, 2014)

good luck. 

I hate exams. reckon i got through mine with more luck at getting some convenient questions than anyhting else.


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2014)

Just about finished the thing.

16,330 words on the official word count
32,990 words in total
97 pages
3 months of solid work
1 stone put on in weight
19 months of studying for the MSc while working full time

This is the penultimate draft, which I've got a week to copy edit and check. Hand-in next Thursday.


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, and I have a grammar question.

If you're saying something is free of charge, should you say that you get it 'free' or 'for free'?

In the context of my dissertation, I'm just figuring out what's more correct:

Making case law available for free online
or
Making case law available free online


----------



## boohoo (Apr 23, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've done nothing.



how are you going with this?


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh and another one.

In a masters level dissertation, would you use data as a plural or singular? For example:

The data is clear in showing...
or
The data are clear in showing...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 23, 2014)

boohoo said:


> how are you going with this?



I've done a one hundred and fifty word sketch/ plan and taken ten books out of the library. Even read a chapter of one of them over coffee. It's a start.
I'm going to stay up late writing tonight, read tomorrow during the day and write some more in the evening. Reckon I'll have one finished by the weekend if I don't piss about.
Then Monday, back to the library, get books for different essay, repeat until nervous exhaustion.

I decided yesterday that it was a gret time to start looking for a summer internship  what the fuck is wrong with me? 

Thanks for asking boohoo


----------



## abstract1 (Apr 23, 2014)

strung out said:


> Oh and another one.
> 
> In a masters level dissertation, would you use data as a plural or singular? For example:
> 
> ...



The data clearly shows/shows clearly?


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2014)

Except the word data is plural and datum is the singular.

In day to day use, referring to data as singular is fine. In academic writing I'm not so sure...


----------



## smmudge (Apr 23, 2014)

strung out Go for the plural

As for the first question, I dunno, maybe 'available free online', 'available online for free', or 'available online free of cost'.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 23, 2014)

I've got one paragraph left to write. One measly, teeny, tiny, little paragraph that will make absolutely no difference to the overall essay in anyway. But for some reason I can't write it  it's like I don't want to finish it??


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2014)

smmudge said:


> strung out Go for the plural
> 
> As for the first question, I dunno, maybe 'available free online', 'available online for free', or 'available online free of cost'.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. It may not even matter, but I'm getting to the pernickety stage now.

The whole free/for free thing isn't really a big deal, but it appears throughout my whole diss, so don't want it to be bugging the marker throughout the whole thing if I've done it wrong!

Good luck with yours! I'm kind of at the same stage. Really just putting the finishing touches to mine now, but can't be arsed


----------



## toggle (Apr 23, 2014)

very, very positive meeting with supervisor. 

according to him, I need to make a few minor additions and corrections and signpost a little better in my intro. main issue is footnotes to spell out who the particular characters are. other than that, he thinks it is great. 

set a date of 20th june for a full draft to go to him, with a meeting a few days later to discuss. we will meet to discuss chapters in the meantime, but i think after what he saw today, he's happy to leave me to get on with it. i then have a conference at the start of june, and then 5-6 weeks decide whether to alter anything in light of that, and do the final proofreading.


----------



## abstract1 (Apr 24, 2014)

strung out said:


> Except the word data is plural and datum is the singular.
> 
> In day to day use, referring to data as singular is fine. In academic writing I'm not so sure...



And this is one of the reasons why I find academic writing so irritating - on the one hand I get why it's important, on the other, it seems terribly petty to me when there is a common understanding for certain words and phrases. I have a difficult relationship with studying on the whole


----------



## smmudge (Apr 25, 2014)

hand in day, but i handed in last night so i'm taking a day off


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've done a one hundred and fifty word sketch/ plan and taken ten books out of the library. Even read a chapter of one of them over coffee. It's a start.
> I'm going to stay up late writing tonight, read tomorrow during the day and write some more in the evening. Reckon I'll have one finished by the weekend if I don't piss about.
> Then Monday, back to the library, get books for different essay, repeat until nervous exhaustion.
> 
> ...



How's it going now? I have two essays in for the 6th May - a bit procrastinating and then having limited time because of looking after my daughter. And I'm not sleeping very well. I'm aiming to get the big essay done by Monday end of play for my mum to read through it and check that it makes sense.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> How's it going now? I have two essays in for the 6th May - a bit procrastinating and then having limited time because of looking after my daughter. And I'm not sleeping very well. I'm aiming to get the big essay done by Monday end of play for my mum to read through it and check that it makes sense.


We are in exactly the same boat!
Well. I've done nothing more on the essay but in a fit of extreme procrastination I have applied for an exciting internship...
I'm not sleeping well (see my sleep thread for details ) and have been getting two or three hours of sleep a night. As a result my body took action and I spent most of yesterday asleep when I should have been working. And i've got my period. I feel physically and mentally drained and not exactly in he right place for thinking or writing. I'm sat here vacant minddly listening to the building noises of the neighbourhood but can't summon the will or the wherewithal to do any reading or writing.
I've given myself until Monday to write it. I'm hoping mild abuse of prescription painkillers and caffeine will spur me on to academic greatness.

I know I need to snap out of this as it's nothing but self sabotage but for some reason I am finding it quite difficult to settle into the writing. And it's hard to focus when you have so many other demands.

I'm probably going to log myself out of urban until my exams are over as well (I have 3 three hour exams within the same fortnight at the end of May) so as to steer myself towards productive activity.

Have you got help with the little one so you can get your work done boohoo ?


----------



## aqua (Apr 25, 2014)

Why do people write such utter shit, utter shit I have to read


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> We are in exactly the same boat!
> Well. I've done nothing more on the essay but in a fit of extreme procrastination I have applied for an exciting internship...
> I'm not sleeping well (see my sleep thread for details ) and have been getting two or three hours of sleep a night. As a result my body took action and I spent most of yesterday asleep when I should have been working. And i've got my period. I feel physically and mentally drained and not exactly in he right place for thinking or writing. I'm sat here vacant minddly listening to the building noises of the neighbourhood but can't summon the will or the wherewithal to do any reading or writing.
> I've given myself until Monday to write it. I'm hoping mild abuse of prescription painkillers and caffeine will spur me on to academic greatness.
> ...



I have made some headway today but I've also dilly-dallied. I had a few week wait for a book I needed for my essay so instead of just getting on with it I kind of dithered. I have been reading and writing but just not doing it with any speed. I tried some caffeine yesterday but then the daughter didn't head to bed til after 9 so any second push was not forth coming.

I did however remind myself that to aim to pass the module and anything else is a bonus... I'm sure my work is alright but I just feel I keep getting distracted and I can't now because time is limited. 

My daughter is at nursery 4 days a week - however this week  i had her on Monday and Tuesday . My partner will take her all of Sunday and then someone is going to baby sit her for a couple for a couple of hours tomorrow. I really need to crack this one for the end of Monday. 

I would suggest focusing on passing - I'm sure you will get a second wind of study excitement!


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2014)

700 words into the next chapter after a couple of hours in the library this morning and I should double that after a couple of hours this evening with my notes. I'm only aiming for 3.5k with this, so with all luck, it will be finished by this time next week then I can get to grips properly with the next big chapter, leaving the small awkward one for last. 

the one that i'm not entirely sure is actually going to contribute anything to my overall argument other than 'nothing all that interesting actualy happened' but I've got to do it, and I owe someone the notes from my sources for that chapter, cause she was very kind and gave me copies of some of the references she used for her phd a few years ago.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm about to start writing up the shit titled assignment I mentioned a few pages back, due in on Tuesday. Am merely posting this as a definitive last thing I do before turning off the wifi on my laptop.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 27, 2014)

Fuck me, does this assignment feel like a fight! Getting there, but it's such a battle. My goal at the moment is to make it not the worst thing I've ever written in my life, which I *might* just achieve by the end of this evening.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 27, 2014)

this essay is killing me! my last one not counting the dissertation and it's a beast! an interesting topic and I started it monday but it is a real slog. Hand in is tomorrow, got 2,000 words left to write....


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 28, 2014)

YOU CAN DO IT GUYS!
*high five*






End of forced optimism.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm such a dickhead sometimes. I started the reading and knowledge harvesting and I've discovered a really interesting angle to write about photography, imagery and estrangement in modernist literature. That would be a great essay and I could pretty easily get a grasp of the theory behind it. But it's not the essay I've been incubating for the past few weeks or the plan I've written. 
Also , in my reading, I've discovered even more narratology theory that I'm going to have to include in this essay. I could leave it out but I know that the essay would be 30% better if I include it. It's just a bit confusing and I'm not sure if I can digest all of the terminology in one go. And I need to finish this thing tonight in order to stay on schedule.
AAAARRRRGHH


----------



## boohoo (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes I know the feeling. I had a big delay in getting one of my books to read - took about 2 weeks. I wrote notes from the other books I've had but now I realise I maybe should have focussed on other sections of the books . The essay is coherent - nearly finished. I'm going to aim for a finish by tomorrow evening. Anyway, past the word count! 

I realise I struggle to think in a straight line. My brain is more like this much of the time:


----------



## boohoo (Apr 28, 2014)

Good luck everyone - you can do it!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 28, 2014)

the delays and the procrastination and the side roads are all part of it I reckon

I feel surrounded by essayists - daughter and my cousins g/f are both in dissertation panic mode plus all my own dissertation students are there too 
like a world academic meltdown (nor not)

btw good going essay people - keep at it - it sounds like you're all nearly there

<end of patronising commentary>


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 28, 2014)

Essay is in, take away treat eaten. Bit of a break before I start the dissi write up


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 29, 2014)

http://writtenkitten.net/

i love theses kitties


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 29, 2014)

Just submitted the fucker on Turnitin, off to which it can happily fuck, the fuck.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 30, 2014)

I reckon I can do this thing!
I'm going to do a couple of late nights and I reckon I can get all of the writing done by Saturday. Hand in day is Wednesday so I'll have a couple of days to edit.
I'm not going to be able to rework some of the stuff I wanted to on my last essay though. I'm not entirely happy with the standard of the work but most of it is for the course I enjoyed least and learned least from so I'm not entirely surprised. I'm willing to let it slide.

I'm going to go and relax by the river for a while and get tuck back into it after dinner. All work and no play makes shifty proper narky innit.


----------



## strung out (Apr 30, 2014)

Handed this bastard in today. Finally got my life back after 18 months of (almost) solid work and study! I hope my smugness doesn't shine through too much, but given that it took me nine years to finish my first degree due to a mixture of a misspent youth, illness and downright laziness, I'm pretty stunned I managed to do this MSc in the standard 18 months with no hiccups 






Might have a drink or two this weekend


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 30, 2014)

congratulations, strung out! that's a proper achievement.


----------



## strung out (Apr 30, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> congratulations, strung out! that's a proper achievement.


Ta mate - the pressure was on slightly, because the new job I started a few months back was offered on the assumption that I'd finish the masters. Obviously I could fail the dissertation, but I'm reasonably confident that it's worth at least a pass


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice one. Don't know about you, but when I write something that big I like to whack it against a table a few times just to hear the impressively substantial noise it makes.


----------



## toggle (Apr 30, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Nice one. Don't know about you, but when I write something that big I like to whack it against a table a few times just to hear the impressively substantial noise it makes.



i tend to drop them a few inches rather than whack them.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 30, 2014)

HUZZAH! strung out 
Well done


----------



## strung out (Apr 30, 2014)

Ta all!

After quitting posting here for a couple of years, I was slightly worried that I'd come back at just the wrong time - 5 months before hand-in 

I think managing to hold down a job, writing a dissertation as well as posting here has made me realise that I've finally learnt how to exercise restraint and prioritise my life!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 5, 2014)

well done strung out  what an achievement


----------



## boohoo (May 8, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady  How did the essay go? 

I handed both pieces of work in on Tuesday. Once they are over, I get renewed energy to get on with the next bit of work. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## smmudge (May 11, 2014)

I have been massively struggling with writing for this masters, now I'm on my last essay and it's basically flowing out my fingers! It's nice but I wish it had done that sooner, and I hope it sticks around for the dissertation too!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 11, 2014)

boohoo said:


> ShiftyBagLady  How did the essay go?
> 
> I handed both pieces of work in on Tuesday. Once they are over, I get renewed energy to get on with the next bit of work. Onwards and upwards!


I managed to get all 7500 words written in just under a fortnight, the house did not rot and the child was fed, watered and washed throughout so I'd call it a success 
It's not my best work though. I think I just need to reconcile myself with the fact that I'm not going to do as well this yea as I did last year.

I'm now revising for my exams. I'm worried about them as I don't perform very well in exams due to lack of practise and confidence. (That said, I did well enough to get a first in one last year and 2:1s in the others so I can't be as bad at them as I feel I am)

What's relly pissing me off right now is that they've scheduled on of my exams for the week of half-term. The deparmtent were not interested in the difficulties (stress, expense and possibility of failing the year if I couldn't find childcare) and nor were the assessments team who schedule these things. So I'm going to make a formal complaint about it because I don't think it's acceptable for them to show such disregard for the disadvantage they place parent-students at by not considering the scheduling. Their response to me was that they 'could not take into account students' various circumstances' when scheduling them and I don't think that's good enough.
I'm pretty sick of the tokenistic way my uni treats mature students; they want to be able to say they are enrolling more mature students, broadening participation, but they do fuck all to cater for them once they are actually there. It's really disappointing and while I'll take the rest of it without making much of a fuss practises that place us/me at an academic disadvantage can get stuffed.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for asking


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2014)

So I took a couple of weeks off after my exams but now I'm straight back into work for my dissertation.  Just submitted my ethics forms and I have a summer of pretty heavy reading ahead of me.

A bit nervous about this because I'm not sure I'll actually be granted access to the cohort I'm trying to study.  I'm sure I'll get ethical approval but I'm trying to get participants within my place of work and I'm not sure management will ok it.  Kind of wish I'd stuck to a quantitative method and avoided all the hassle that goes with trying to study actual people!


----------



## smmudge (May 22, 2014)

oh god! people are saying on facebook that we will get results for our essays (which we only handed in a few weeks ago) next week! I thought it would be months. I feel a bit sick now.

With a distinction already in the bag I can get merits for all of them and still get a distinction overall if I get a distinction on my dissertation. I'll just have to remember this when I look up the results. Gah.


----------



## smmudge (May 23, 2014)

My supervisor is pretty ace. I thought supervision was gonna end about now but he's saying I can still send him drafts, and I can send him my plan of action for the next 3 months which will def help in making sure I stick to it and stay on track. And he said the last thing I handed in (a full proposal basically) was "excellent"


----------



## boohoo (May 24, 2014)

I got two essays back - 65 and 67 - keeping on track - wasn't really expecting to push my marks up so am please to have stayed in the same place.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 24, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> So I took a couple of weeks off after my exams but now I'm straight back into work for my dissertation.  Just submitted my ethics forms and I have a summer of pretty heavy reading ahead of me.
> 
> A bit nervous about this because I'm not sure I'll actually be granted access to the cohort I'm trying to study.  I'm sure I'll get ethical approval but I'm trying to get participants within my place of work and I'm not sure management will ok it.  Kind of wish I'd stuck to a quantitative method and avoided all the hassle that goes with trying to study actual people!


studying actual people is fascinating though


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Good luck everyone - you can do it!



THIS!!! All the best everyone!


----------



## Roadkill (May 27, 2014)

I've finally finished a paper I'm giving at a conference this autumn.  I'm only two months late. 

In doing so I've also been recycling a couple of bits from my PhD thesis and found a reference that doesn't check out - right book, but wrong page.  Normally I'm very fastidious about my footnotes, so major self-inflicted slap on the wrist coming up...


----------



## smmudge (May 27, 2014)

Is it just me or is this sentence really bizarre?



> To this point, the outline of how we speakers
> construct meanings might be understood as assembling
> a set of unambiguous units like breeze blocks
> and roofing iron but should be understood less
> literally.



We can understand this metaphorically like so but we shouldn't take this metaphor literally? Okey dokey.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 28, 2014)

its not just you smmudge


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 29, 2014)

I've finished my essays and exams for the year but I'm left with an inexplicable tension, I just feel very much on edge because I've been so stressed and wound up about the exams and I'm really disapointed in them because I know they don't reflect my knowledge. 
So, tense. I am concetrating on good food, good sleep and good times, that ought to see me right 

Then next week I start my dissertation prep...


----------



## smmudge (May 29, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've finished my essays and exams for the year but I'm left with an inexplicable tension, I just feel very much on edge because I've been so stressed and wound up about the exams and I'm really disapointed in them because I know they don't reflect my knowledge.
> So, tense. I am concetrating on good food, good sleep and good times, that ought to see me right
> 
> Then next week I start my dissertation prep...



I always felt like that after exams. Just remember - exams are marked differently, they're not expecting it to reflect *all* your knowledge, just what you can remember in that couple of hours, so the higher class marks are given much higher than in essays.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 29, 2014)

These exams were prior disclosures (mainly) so I assume they expectmore and I was really underprepared, had lots of stress and little sleep... I just feel that it was bad. But hey, it's done. I just wish I wouldn't feel so tense! Glad its not just me though


----------



## smmudge (May 30, 2014)

I only fucking got distinctions on all my essays


----------



## smmudge (Jun 4, 2014)

ooh just managed a distinction on my take home exam (2 essays, one merit and one distinction, averaged out to 71).
The criticism for the higher mark -- 'this essay is a bit long'. I was within the word count, if it's too much then change the limits!! Rude.

Anyway unless this dissertation goes disastrously I'm pretty much on course for a distinction for this masters, which means it's totally been worth all the money I spent on the fees lol


----------



## mango5 (Jun 6, 2014)

I set myself a target of 2500 words this week, which will not be achieved for various reasons. I had productive displacement at the beginning of the week, but my post history will reveal significant deterioration today


----------



## campanula (Jun 7, 2014)

I had finished with all this malarkey years ago until middle offspring went back to do a masters and its all proof-reading and advice again.....worse because her subject is, frankly, tedious beyond belief.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 7, 2014)

Despite my optimism earlier this week I was kept up last night worrying that my marks aren't that much above a merit and that I could easily slip down into that with my dissertation...arggh *worry worry* at least I won't get complacent!



mango5 said:


> I set myself a target of 2500 words this week, which will not be achieved for various reasons. I had productive displacement at the beginning of the week, but my post history will reveal significant deterioration today



Yeah I had the same target for monday but haven't reached halfway yet. What is 'productive displacement'? Sounds like a fancy way of saying procrastinate, but proper useful procrastinating


----------



## mango5 (Jun 9, 2014)

Exactly that.  At the beginning of the week I got some proper useful stuff done, but not the stuff that I should have been doing.  By the end of the week I was farting about on Urban.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 11, 2014)

58 for semester 2  a nice steady pass is on the cards, well chuffed


----------



## smmudge (Jun 13, 2014)

I wish my displacement was productive :\


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 15, 2014)

would it be wrong to mark a student down because they have sourced something from the daily mail ?

(not in the context of commenting on the daily mail)


----------



## mango5 (Jun 15, 2014)

If it's presented as a fact, no.  If it's an example of an opinion, probably yes (but you knew that).


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 15, 2014)

mango5 said:


> If it's presented as a fact, no.  If it's an example of an opinion, probably yes (but you knew that).


they sourced a news story but there were many more valid sector sources so I just think they're a daily mail reader now.  And I used to like them


----------



## strung out (Jun 18, 2014)

Just found out that I've provisionally been granted 74 for my dissertation, which would give me a distinction overall for my MSc.

Stoked!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> Just found out that I've provisionally been granted 74 for my dissertation, which would give me a distinction overall for my MSc.
> 
> Stoked!


Huzzah! Well done


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 1, 2014)

I got the news that I have passed the year. It is such a *relief*. 
I heaved a huge, huge sigh and then realiseid how tense and anxious I have been about this, I seriously thought I might not pass the year 
Still not hopeful about the actual marks so I'm just thinking of them as a bonus, passing is what mattered.


----------



## strung out (Jul 1, 2014)

Congratulations SBL!

I've had similar thoughts just hanging over me the last few months. It's a big sigh of relief, but since getting mine back, I've felt a bit empty about not having anything to wait for or work towards. 

Been thinking about doing the GDL, but I know realistically, that's a stupid idea.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 1, 2014)

Well done Shifty  Hope your marks are better than you think.

My dissertation progress is grounding to a halt. I really need to find some motivation.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 1, 2014)

Well done  ShiftyBagLady This studying stuff is quite stressful. I am having lots of moments of doubts over the last few days. Just so much to do and too much happening. 

And congratulationss strung out


----------



## toggle (Jul 1, 2014)

So I ahve a provisional draft of the thesis, needs a lot of work in places, but i have the basics. 

next 2 days in the archive, very last minute, but since i'm here for a conference, I may as well.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 10, 2014)

I've just hit the half-way mark for the minimum word count of my dissertation wooo!!
I'll be lucky if I stay under the maximum at this rate though :\ (I mean if I ever finish the thing)


----------



## boohoo (Jul 11, 2014)

Well done smmudge - when's hand in?


----------



## smmudge (Jul 11, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Well done smmudge - when's hand in?



End of August...sound like ages and really soon at the same time!


----------



## toggle (Jul 11, 2014)

my handin is about the same time,


----------



## boohoo (Jul 11, 2014)

smmudge said:


> End of August...sound like ages and really soon at the same time!


Good luck! I know what you mean. I'm end of September. Yikes!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 11, 2014)

Good luck too toggle


----------



## smmudge (Jul 11, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Good luck! I know what you mean. I'm end of September. Yikes!



Thanks, good luck to you too! End of September sounds nice, although maybe a bit dangerous since it's even further away and I would still be in complacent mode...how many words is yours?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 11, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Thanks, good luck to you to! End of September sounds nice, although maybe a bit dangerous since it's even further away and I would still be in complacent mode...how many words is yours?



Mine is 16,000 but I also still have a 5,00 essay to write on an entirely different subject!  yikes!


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine is only 10k but I have just started a full time job. I must be nuts


----------



## boohoo (Jul 11, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Mine is only 10k but I have just started a full time job. I must be nuts



You are nuts! Good luck too!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 12, 2014)

I got my results this morning. I didn't open them for an hour as I couldn't face it. I got a 2:1 for this year. The exam that my son nearly fucked up was my lowest mark so it dragged my mark down a but it's a 2:1.
I'm relieved but also disappointed that I didn't do better.
But I felt that way last year when I got a first. I need to learn to accept the grades I get. Or to do something proactive like give up procrastinating and study harder if I really do want a better classification.
I still feel like I let myself down this year. I think the mark is right though as I haven't studied hard or done any secondary reading, it's been one of the most stressful years of my adult life and exams are the hardest method of assessment for me. So I should be happy. So why does it make me feel deflated?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 12, 2014)

What's wrong with a 2:1?!  And you can't go any higher than a first so why feel disappointed about that?!

You've done really, really well.  You're doing a degree while bringing up a kid, cut yourself some serious slack eh?  Maybe you're just putting too much pressure on yourself and you shouldn't.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you purenarcotic . I know it's not logical to be disappointed with a 1st or 2:1 and with everything I've been through this year it's remarkable that I've ben finished in one piece and my marks are pretty amazing considering the lack of work I've put in. If it was anybody else I would argue the cause for celebration. This is not a logical response, however. But yeah, I do seem to expect quite a lot of myself.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 21, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady For some reason I think women have an internal dialogue which pulls apart everything they do. I do it to myself although I'm much better at not beating myself up.

I can understand the sense of disappointment but you've got a kid to manage as well as studies. Studying and staying focused is hard and it's even harder when you can't study when you are in the mood because you have childcare responsibilities. Well done to your 2:1!! Good luck for next year!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 21, 2014)

How's the other students? toggle smmudge


----------



## smmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady a 2:1 is great and you should be proud! But I'm there with you on the high expectations thing. 1st overall is still well within your reach btw, not to play down your 2:1 because it's still awesome, just that you shouldn't get disheartened if you're going for the 1st.

boohoo it's plodding along nicely thanks! Actually I should have the bulk of the writing done by the end of this week  which will be  v nice. lots of editing but I'm generally feeling good about it. How is your 5k essay / 16k diss going?


----------



## smmudge (Jul 25, 2014)

I've just procrastinated myself into complete boredom. A little over 700 words from minimum word limit though  (which will also have to include abstract and bibliography so I'm basically there). I could actually have this written in a couple of hours but I think I'll procrastinate some more lalala


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 28, 2014)

After sticking 135,783 words on a page, I am finally officially in the editing phase of my thesis. Wahey!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 29, 2014)

smmudge Am rotating all my tasks to get them done. Essay is 4,000 including footnotes so getting there. It's a lot more primary sources than secondary so I hope that doesn't go against me.  Will start writing my dissertation in August so that's soon!


----------



## toggle (Jul 30, 2014)

boohoo said:


> How's the other students? toggle smmudge



shit, i've done almost nothing since i got back from birmingham and i've got 3 weeks to go. massive anxiety. plus I'm fairly certain it's triggering my depression. I've upped my dise of st john's wort and modafinil and I got slightly drunk last night so I could actually relax enough to write something. 

then i started with a 250 word footnote.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 30, 2014)

toggle - you'll get there. Do what you can. Good luck. x

And thanks for the help on that essay - I eventually found lots of interesting juicy bits to the story.


----------



## toggle (Jul 30, 2014)

no probs. 

that was fairly interesting to read up on. when i've finished this thesis, I'd like a look at what else you found out if I may.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 30, 2014)

I still haven't started my dissertation.  Argh.


----------



## toggle (Jul 30, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> I still haven't started my dissertation.  Argh.



how long have you got?


----------



## toggle (Jul 30, 2014)

boohoo said:


> ShiftyBagLady For some reason I think women have an internal dialogue which pulls apart everything they do. I do it to myself although I'm much better at not beating myself up.



women do 'imposter syndrome' a lot more than men do.

then it can be quite hard not to in some circumstances. Last conference I went to, there were about 30 there as speakers and panel chairs, only 5 of the speakers were women, none of the panel chairs were and only two out of the 15 academic speakers were women. 

and that's a history conference.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 30, 2014)

toggle said:


> how long have you got?



Till the 30th of September.  And it's only 10k so for an MA level it's a very small one.  That's still quite a lot of words though.   And I've done the ultimate procrastination by getting myself a full time job.

I'll get it done because I've not come this far to give up now but urgh.


----------



## toggle (Jul 30, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Till the 30th of September.  And it's only 10k so for an MA level it's a very small one.  That's still quite a lot of words though.   And I've done the ultimate procrastination by getting myself a full time job.
> 
> I'll get it done because I've not come this far to give up now but urgh.



I think our MAs only do 10-12. 

and you do have 2 months. I got a distinction on my 12k undergrad dissy, starting the archive research a month before the deadline. you will get there.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 30, 2014)

toggle said:


> I think our MAs only do 10-12.
> 
> and you do have 2 months. I got a distinction on my 12k undergrad dissy, starting the archive research a month before the deadline. you will get there.



Generally the MA ones at my uni are 12-15.  I am not complaining either way, I just hope I'm still in time to get ethical clearance to do my empirical. 

I did my undergrad in two weeks from start to finish so the fact I am thinking about it now is a vast improvement.


----------



## toggle (Jul 30, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Generally the MA ones at my uni are 12-15.  I am not complaining either way, I just hope I'm still in time to get ethical clearance to do my empirical.
> 
> I did my undergrad in two weeks from start to finish so the fact I am thinking about it now is a vast improvement.



my supervisor made me start writing halfway through. he got all stressed at me that I hadn't written anything, so I wrote a first draft of my intro on the train on the way home and emailed it to him and we spent a couple of weeks faffing over edits. He stopped worrying about me leaving my writing until later after that. but I've had to rewrite significant sections as I've changed the exact details of what i've focussed on, so a lot of wasted time. 

anyway, this one is 25-30k, as close to 30 as I can do without waffling. the aforementioned half page footnotes not counting for anything other than adding clarity. 

I'm about halfway through doing the references/biblio properly rather than in note form. I have a wordcount of 28k, with about 10% of that having had it's final edit. I'll need to add in some extra bits, title page, contents, abstract etc, sort the formatting. due date is the 22nd. I want to print on the 20th at the latest.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 6, 2014)

When I look at the titles of previous dissertations they're all 20-25 words and sound really clever. Mine is 11 simple words and there really isn't anything else to say  this always happens, makes me worried.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 6, 2014)

Depends who you think is going to read it.  11 simple words sounds much better to me.  It takes a lot more clever to be clear and succinct than to be wordy and complicated.


----------



## toggle (Aug 6, 2014)

smmudge said:


> When I look at the titles of previous dissertations they're all 20-25 words and sound really clever. Mine is 11 simple words and there really isn't anything else to say  this always happens, makes me worried.




those people who write clever titles - they are the ones whose work is never going to get cited, cause simple factual titles show up in searches and smart arse ones don't. 


and round here, ill, getting iller. seeing doc and filing for est circs tomorrow i think.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 7, 2014)

toggle - get well soon. 

Have pretty much finished 5,000 word essay though footnotes and bibliography of primary sources are driving me mad. We have about one side of A4 on to how to do it correctly which doesn't cover lots of things.


----------



## toggle (Aug 7, 2014)

chest infection the doc reckons, surgery was quite hot and airless, my temperature went up while I was waiting and I got so fuzzy headed, I had trouble finishing a sentence, ended up trying to say - i feel crap and my head dosen't work so I can't write a thesis, and he interupted me at the third set of umming and said he got the idea. instructions to rest, and a letter saying I was ill printed out on the spot by the doc. told work I wouldn't be in this weekend as well. feeling like i'm at the 'ask a glass of water' stage of being drunki

google for other guides to your referencing scheme. some unis are getter than others at giving detail on this.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 9, 2014)

toggle How you feeling?


----------



## smmudge (Aug 11, 2014)

sounds rough toggle but glad you could get some doctor-sanctioned resting time. Hope you feel better soon if you don't already x

I've referenced and edited my diss, written the abstract, made it look all neat and tidy, just needs going over to try and catch those annoying typos that I always miss, stick in the appendices then it's ready to be printed and bound


----------



## toggle (Aug 11, 2014)

boohoo said:


> toggle How you feeling?



temperature still fluctuating. and i'm really enjoying the migraines. i'm not getting much in the way of pain, but sitting in a darkened room feeling really sick and having 6 hour long vertigo attacks is something i could do without. I'm also too tired, sleeping at least 12 hours a day, I shoudl be doing less than half that at this time of year


----------



## boohoo (Aug 12, 2014)

toggle hope you feel better soon. It doesn't sound very nice at all.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 17, 2014)

So, have finally decided to start this stupid dissertation.  My supervisor won't let me do empirical research as she says the timescales are too tight and I can't convince her otherwise so I'm having to do a literature based piece.

The problem is that I don't really get what I'm supposed to be doing.  I've done empirical before and it's more comfortable and easy for me to understand so I'm pissed off tbh.  I have read sample dissertations and books but it doesn't really make sense to me.  And I can't decide wtf to do it on as my original question is far better suited to empirical.

Giving up and just getting a diploma is so, so fucking tempting right now.


----------



## toggle (Aug 17, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> So, have finally decided to start this stupid dissertation.  My supervisor won't let me do empirical research as she says the timescales are too tight and I can't convince her otherwise so I'm having to do a literature based piece.
> 
> The problem is that I don't really get what I'm supposed to be doing.  I've done empirical before and it's more comfortable and easy for me to understand so I'm pissed off tbh.  I have read sample dissertations and books but it doesn't really make sense to me.  And I can't decide wtf to do it on as my original question is far better suited to empirical.
> 
> Giving up and just getting a diploma is so, so fucking tempting right now.



then you're probably looking at changing/adapting the question. IDK cause you're out of my field, but how does the idea of doing the literature review and looking for the gaps/inconsistency sound? that's how i'd approach at thispoint


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 17, 2014)

toggle said:


> then you're probably looking at changing/adapting the question. IDK cause you're out of my field, but how does the idea of doing the literature review and looking for the gaps/inconsistency sound? that's how i'd approach at thispoint



Yeah I was thinking that.  I dunno, I just wish this could be over.  It has to follow a funny format as well that is more suited to empirical research which makes things a bit more awkward.


----------



## toggle (Aug 17, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Yeah I was thinking that.  I dunno, I just wish this could be over.  It has to follow a funny format as well that is more suited to empirical research which makes things a bit more awkward.



oh, that and looking through the criteria for 'original research' and working out which is the easiest to hit.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 18, 2014)

Daughter had diarrhea this morning so she was off nursery today and tomorrow - which is not good when I'm trying to write.


----------



## toggle (Aug 18, 2014)

got onto the dept office this morning. they are letting people know who need to know. I present them with the ext forms and they will go through them and advise me if I need more info/evidence. 

pills havre made the vertigo go away mostly, which at least makes me safe. but i've still got other migrainey stuff appearing at random. 

but at least i know i'm goi ng to get the uni stuff sorted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2014)

toggle said:


> got onto the dept office this morning. they are letting people know who need to know. I present them with the ext forms and they will go through them and advise me if I need more info/evidence.
> 
> pills havre made the vertigo go away mostly, which at least makes me safe. but i've still got other migrainey stuff appearing at random.
> 
> but at least i know i'm goi ng to get the uni stuff sorted.


hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## toggle (Aug 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> hope you're feeling better soon.



ty.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 23, 2014)

the final straight, just 15000 words between me and the end of my academic career! scarily I have just done 500 words off the bat in less than half an hour. I do love it when my notes work


----------



## smmudge (Aug 28, 2014)

Dissertation is due in tomorrow and looking on the facebook page there are still people writing abstracts, have yet to get it printed/bound etc. Fair play to them, I would be seriously stressed if that were me.

Also I saw a position on jobs.ac.uk for a funded PhD in an area that is exactly what my masters has been in and what I want my PhD to be in, have everything they are asking for, starts at the right time etc. So why do I feel like they would laugh at me if I approached them to apply??  the only downside is that I might have to slightly alter what I specifically wanted to do to fit in with their project a bit more but it would still be interesting.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 28, 2014)

smmudge 

Go for it!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 4, 2014)

less than 2k words of my student life left, I feel kinda sad about it


----------



## toggle (Sep 12, 2014)

extenuating circs accepted. tutor suggested a deadline of 11 days. cue panicked email explaining i'm not exactly better yet. he counters with 6 months! one extreme to the other. I've said that 2 months is more than sufficient, 2 weeks to stop feeling shit, 4 weeks to finish the 4 weeks work i had to do, 2 weeks leeway in case i don't get well on schedule.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 15, 2014)

More appropriate than the last thread I posted it in.  20 minute presentation for a bunch of academics and policy wonks on Thursday.  Should have written it weeks ago.   Need slides too.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 24, 2014)

my thrice revised journal article is to be published by Twentieth Century British History in 4-6 weeks time


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 24, 2014)

Hurrah!  WEll done.  

Totally not getting this revision of a conference paper in in time for the journal deadline.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 24, 2014)

I decided not to go for the studentship position mentioned upthread since the supervisors were taking an approach that doesn't really suit me.

I got in touch with my personal tutor I had for my masters, well I sent her an email almost a week ago (I previously emailed her in August and she said to get back in touch mid-sept) and she hasn't replied  This applying for a phd stuff suddenly seems very overwhelming.


----------



## toggle (Sep 24, 2014)

toggle said:


> extenuating circs accepted. tutor suggested a deadline of 11 days. cue panicked email explaining i'm not exactly better yet. he counters with 6 months! one extreme to the other. I've said that 2 months is more than sufficient, 2 weeks to stop feeling shit, 4 weeks to finish the 4 weeks work i had to do, 2 weeks leeway in case i don't get well on schedule.



which has now been re-revised by the person who manages the Mres courses to add another 18 days.


----------



## toggle (Sep 24, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> my thrice revised journal article is to be published by Twentieth Century British History in 4-6 weeks time



with luck, i'll still have access then.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 3, 2014)

What's that book everyone says you should read when you do a PhD? 'How to do a phd' or something


----------



## toggle (Oct 3, 2014)

smmudge said:


> What's that book everyone says you should read when you do a PhD? 'How to do a phd' or something



have a look at http://thesiswhisperer.com/

shes got reviews of some of the books on that. plus some other interesting stuff


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 3, 2014)

smmudge said:


> What's that book everyone says you should read when you do a PhD? 'How to do a phd' or something


what's your field? Pm me if you've got questions I can help with


----------



## smmudge (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks I will check that out toggle. Lo siento - general vaguely humanities / social science based stuff? 

There was also a book though that a few people have mentioned, I think it is either 'how to get a PhD' or 'how to survive a phd'


----------



## smmudge (Oct 8, 2014)

Meeting with tutor this evening. Maybe she will think my ideas are crap and laugh me out of her room


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2014)

Just popping in to say Congratulations to all those who have handed in final pieces/being published etc and massive hugs to all those still at it in whatever way.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 8, 2014)

Meeting with my tutor went really well  I talked about my ideas and she sounded interested and said she would help me with my proposal and be my supervisor  She did something not too dissimilar herself for her PhD so it's right up her street. And she talked me through the process a bit, so it all seems a little more possible now


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 13, 2014)

On the third week of first year History. I am so glad I did a  foundation last year, I'd feel quite overwhelmed otherwise. Before Christmas I have two 2,000 essays plus a few shorter pieces of work to complete. I procrastinated a lot over the weekend though I did managed to get a 500 word book review finished and a fair bit of reading 
Today was good, made a start on my essay on what instigated the reformation and have got about a quarter of the way through it. When I've completed that (due in by Nov 17th) I'll be  writing an essay on the origins of the troubles in Northern Ireland as part of the  'Religion Peace and Conflict'  module (due on 8th December) - looking forward to that one.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 16, 2014)

I've just started my first level 3 module with the OU, only this one and one more starting next October and I'll be done 
I've only just finished my previous module, which was on Counselling and Psychotherapy and I've jumped from there to Children's Literature 
I'm finding it difficult to get my head round the change of subject, the assignment style is very different and I'm back to using the referencing system that I had to unlearn for the last module.
Started writing from my essay plan yesterday, only to realise that it wasn't heading in the right direction at all.
I now have a shiny new plan and will attempt to make a start on it today.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 31, 2014)

Passed my masters with merit, got a 63 for my dissertation. I wrote my dissertation in a week on top of a full time job. Get in.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 1, 2014)

Awesome purenarcotic  congrats!

We got our marks back finally, 75 for dissertation  so easy distinction overall and a fair shot at phd funding hopefully!!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 18, 2014)

First essay of the year due in at the end of this week. I have rough idea of what I'm writing and some rough research notes but I am also feeling quite rough and drained as I've spent all day today at the hospital today and want nothing more than to shut myself up in a darkened room for the night. Instead I've got prep for tomorrow to do and I promised myself I would write at least 500 words tonight  And so it begins...


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 18, 2014)

Supervision with all three supervisors on Thursday.  That'll be fun.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Supervision with all three supervisors on Thursday.  That'll be fun.


*ACT I*
*SCENE I. A desert place.*


_Thunder and lightning. Enter three Supervisors_
*First Supervisor *When shall we three meet again
In thunder, lightning, or in rain?
*Second Supervisor *When the hurlyburly's done,
When the thesis is lost and won.
*Third Supervisor *That will be ere the set of sun.
*First Supervisor *Where the place?
*Second Supervisor *Upon the heath.
*Third Supervisor *There to meet with iamwithnail.
*First Supervisor *I come, Graymalkin!
*Second Supervisor *Paddock calls.
*Third Supervisor *Anon.
*ALL *Fair is foul, and foul is fair:
Hover through the fog and filthy air.
_Exeunt_


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 18, 2014)

I've never had anyone write/adopt iambic pentameter for me. <3


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 23, 2014)

Dear God, I just can't get my head in gear to write this essay. I've also got a creative writing assignment due on Monday but I can't quite settle to do that either. Then another due on Friday which I've not even thought about. I'm enjoying this term so far but I just can't write 
Let's not even talk about the dissertation.
God, this is quite stressful.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 2, 2014)

How did the essays go ShiftyBagLady ?

I need to make a start on my PhD proposal but it's scaring me!!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 2, 2014)

Just completed my latest essay .a week before the 8th December deadline,2000 words on
_Which theory or theories of the Troubles in Northern Ireland offer the best explanation of the role of religion as a cause of conflict? _Very complicated topic, I had to do a lot of reading, I think I've come up with something presentable. tho not sure if my lecturer will agree, she is very strict, she gave me a zero for my other piece of work because I uploaded it on the wrong template! (won't be making that mistake again)


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm now on my last essay of the course, just getting reading done then writing up next weekend. After that, just a dissertation to do all next year, hopefully should be more interesting than some of these essays. I'm also actively researching which masters I should do after this one, torn between MBA and MPhil at the moment. I'm really enjoying learning again, and I think there would be something comedy about having three masters degrees but no PhD.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 7, 2014)

Finished the essays, thank you smmudge  was not entirely happy with them but *shrug* they're done now and I can move into the next thing.
I've decided to change my dissertation and am currently investigating how I might be able to get funding to do a masters. I would really really love to do it but I really don't think that I can justify paying the bloody extortionate fees.

I'm having a great time doing my creative writing stuff. I wish I'd started this sooner.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 7, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Finished the essays, thank you smmudge  was not entirely happy with them but *shrug* they're done now and I can move into the next thing.
> I've decided to change my dissertation and am currently investigating how I might be able to get funding to do a masters. I would really really love to do it but I really don't think that I can justify paying the bloody extortionate fees.
> 
> I'm having a great time doing my creative writing stuff. I wish I'd started this sooner.



Well done getting the essays done. I looked into masters funding before I started but it looks difficult... In the end I worked for a year and paid my fees with that, and was lucky in that I could stay with my parents for a couple of years so didn't have many living expenses. My friend got a £10000 loan from barclays i think, to cover fees and maintenance, but she had to pay it back straight after at normal loan interest rates (err what's the term?).

It's pretty shit really, decent funding is hard to come by yet having a masters is essential if you want PhD funding and to go into academic research. For an institution that (in the social sciences at least) is always trying to highlight inequality, is so hugely elitist. Not that that's surprising though.


----------



## toggle (Dec 7, 2014)

tell me about it. mine cost me just over 4k over 2 years, and that's half the cost of some places. although doing it part time cost a bit more, spreading out the cost made it possible. and if you find a masters that is technically classed as a research degree not a taught degree, then it's cheaper still.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 10, 2014)

So got my MA results today. Overall pass but 60 for my dissertation! Well chuffed


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 10, 2014)

Well done! 

Massively mixed messages from the three sueprvisors, but main supervisor has effectively said "It's your PhD, I think what you've got makes sense, go ahead if that's the bit you're interested in." Kinda good, but kinda urgh at the same time.  Less 'urgh' than I was a few weeks ago.m


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm now writing up my last assignment of this MSc. After that, I've 9 months to write a dissertation about something I'm actually interested in. However, this last assignment feels like I'm a frog jumping half of its distance each time. So hard to stay focussed, just need to knuckle down and stop prevaricating for one last day! That said, my kitchen is now sparkly clean...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 19, 2014)

Ah man. I'm really gutted  I've just seen two avenues through which I could at least apply for a scholarship to do the MA I want to do but there's just no way I could have prepared a decent portfolio of work in time as the deadline is 15th Jan. That's so rubbish!
I've currently got about a fifth of the work they want and an awful lot of other reading and work to do. Then there's the reference... I know I can take a year out, work a crap job and build a portfolio but I'd just love to dive straight into it right now this minute.
Ach


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 19, 2014)

AND I found out that the government are introducing a loan system for postgraduate study. However only students under the age of 30 will be eligible.
Cunts


----------



## smmudge (Jan 16, 2015)

Grr why is finding referees for applications so hard? I've got one (masters diss superviser) but I need two, can't ask my tutor because I've asked her to be my superviser for the phd. Only other tutor I could think of doesn't give references "as a rule" which is annoying. Would an undergraduate dissertation superviser from 2 and a half years ago be too long?


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 16, 2015)

My would be supervisor (now supervisor) for my phd was one of my referees, though?  They're referring you to university admissions/a funding board, they should be allowed to...?


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 16, 2015)

Also: epic procrastination on the journal article I'm writing.  Have average about 10wpm on this edit, that's fine, it's only z8000 words and should have been sent off this afternoon...


----------



## toggle (Jan 16, 2015)

smmudge said:


> Grr why is finding referees for applications so hard? I've got one (masters diss superviser) but I need two, can't ask my tutor because I've asked her to be my superviser for the phd. Only other tutor I could think of doesn't give references "as a rule" which is annoying. Would an undergraduate dissertation superviser from 2 and a half years ago be too long?



i hope not. mine is my second reference


----------



## 8115 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm doing an essay!  No quotes, no likes until 4pm!  Thanks


----------



## Dandred (Jan 18, 2015)

Critical Discourse Analysis is a fucking pain in the arse. Beautiful in the reading, pain in the arse to do it yourself.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Critical Discourse Analysis is a fucking pain in the arse. Beautiful in the reading, pain in the arse to do it yourself.


I reckon I've gotta get right into that soon. 6 interviews last week generated 9 hours of audio. Transcribing is the first PITA I have to face. CDA comes next (after 30 more interviews in the next 6 weeks). First week of April will feature public group discussion of emerging themes. 
Have you any tips? My head hurts.


----------



## toggle (Jan 19, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Critical Discourse Analysis is a fucking pain in the arse. Beautiful in the reading, pain in the arse to do it yourself.



this is another of the places i'm trying to decide if I want to go.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 20, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I reckon I've gotta get right into that soon. 6 interviews last week generated 9 hours of audio. Transcribing is the first PITA I have to face. CDA comes next (after 30 more interviews in the next 6 weeks). First week of April will feature public group discussion of emerging themes.
> Have you any tips? My head hurts.



Start early. I'm using fairclough's framework as my essay is about he differences between ideologically opposed newspapers. I imagine that if you are doing oral discourse analysis fairclough won't be for you.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 20, 2015)

Is it wrong that I really like CDA?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 20, 2015)

I like CDA too, got me a good mark in my dissy lol. I find it's just regular analysis like what you'd do naturally but given a fancy name?


----------



## toggle (Jan 20, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Start early. I'm using fairclough's framework as my essay is about he differences between ideologically opposed newspapers. I imagine that if you are doing oral discourse analysis fairclough won't be for you.




takes notes.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 20, 2015)

A big part of what I was doing (now junked  ) was building a programme to analyse discourse fragments and group them by semantic similarity, then describe them as vectors relative to each other so you could see the 'shape' of the debate on a particular topic, the hypothesis being that this would yield critical insight. Far more interested in that than what I'm doing now.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 29, 2015)

Must get started on this dissertation before reading week. Reading week which is effectively a write off as it coincides with my son's half term. I'm not sure which is worse, having to take a week off lectures when they don't coincide or feeling that I've missed out on  weeks work when they do.

On the plus side, I have worked out what I"m going to write the other four essays on so I can (I bloody well must) get on with planning and researching them IN ADVANCE


----------



## toggle (Jan 29, 2015)

i finally viva on tuesday. fucking finally.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 29, 2015)

8115 said:


> I'm doing an essay!  No quotes, no likes until 4pm!  Thanks


Is it safe to ask how it went?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 29, 2015)

BTW - I passed my Masters (in Historical Research) with merit.  Not bad for someone who got chucked out of history 'A' level because it wasn't my subject.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 30, 2015)

Just changed my tutor, the last one was a waste of space, the only feedback I got was about the structure of my essays when what I really needed was information on the content.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 30, 2015)

Got my grade back for my essay on the '_Relevance of Historical Materialism to the  historian_' - 64%  not bad considering I did it over Christmas and  was not entirely happy with it when I submitted it,I thought it need a lot more work and was expecting a lower mark. 
Next deadline 16th  Feb, 2000 words on '_In what ways has a gendered analysis changed modern historians’ approach to and understanding of the past?_' Got some notes together and will be making a start on it in the next few days. 
Also been thinking about the exams in May and have spend this afternoon  making some revision sheets based on the Power Point  presentations from my past lectures. My study skills mentor suggested writing them in longhand  instead of using the laptop as a way of retaining the information  and as practice for when I'm writing in the examination hall. Probably a good idea even  though it's taking a long time and I now have cramp in my hand


----------



## smmudge (Feb 1, 2015)

The guidance for phd application says the proposal should be 10000 characters max including spaces. Then I paste it into the submission form, a few characters below 10000 going by MS word, and it says there's only 8000 characters because it's not including spaces, punctuation etc. Applications are balls. 10000 characters including spaces AND BIBLIOGRAPHY is hardly anything,


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 2, 2015)

Character limits are the worst.  I think my PhD application was 1600 words/11,000 characters, if it helps.  That covered Uni and funding.


----------



## toggle (Feb 3, 2015)

1 hour to viva


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 3, 2015)

G'luck/hope it went well!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 4, 2015)

Couldn't sleep so I got out of bed and did some more work on my essay, nearly finished it already. Needs a bit more editing and inserting the footnotes before it will be ready for submission but I reckon I'll be finished well before the deadline. Also got good news about my forthcoming exams, the dyslexia team at uni booked me in for a typing test yesterday, it was to prove whether or not my typing speeds are significantly faster than my handwriting. The results showed they were, therefore I will be allowed to use a computer in the exams!


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 4, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1 hour to viva



How did it go? Are you now Dr Toggle?


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> How did it go? Are you now Dr Toggle?



nope. 

Plymouth did a viva for the Mres program, cause I did part time and did mine late, I was the last of their mres students to do one. 

I've got 3 weeks to wait for a grade, while the program leader consults nwith the external examiner, but I survived.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 4, 2015)

toggle said:


> nope.
> 
> Plymouth did a viva for the Mres program, cause I did part time and did mine late, I was the last of their mres students to do one.
> 
> I've got 3 weeks to wait for a grade, while the program leader consults nwith the external examiner, but I survived.



Boo - 3 weeks is a long wait.
Well done for surviving it!


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 4, 2015)

Had a lengthy supervision that was me trying to get to "What's the minimum amount of practical-boring-research-I-don't-care-about" that I can get away with to hand in my thesis.  Answer:  Some.  How much some?  Depends. 

UGHHHHHACCCADEMIA


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 9, 2015)

From urgghhacademia to academialols:  I've been deemed apparently qualified somehow to peer review a journal in a fairly well respected journal.  What is life. 
(I appreciate this is a nice non-problem to have, it's just weird, I'm still struggling with imposter syndrome in my own work, let alone looking at someone else's.)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2015)

Just sent the draft version of my full PhD thesis to my supervisor... I might actually nearly be bloody finished.


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 10, 2015)

Can't like that enough.  Even though I'm incredibly jealous.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Can't like that enough.  Even though I'm incredibly jealous.


Thanks. Only took 1,233 days from start to first draft (or 11 years, 1 month and 5 days from when I first came up with the thesis idea)


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 12, 2015)

I've co-written a paper with my co-supervisor which we're now whoring around various journals. After saying "endnotes are fine" it transpires that many of the journals demand Harvard references. So fucking obvious and I wish I'd argued the point when we were writing, but he's the professional academic of course.

Anyway, muggins here has been left with the thankless task of converting everything into Harvard. And I have a question: there are a bunch of anonymous interviews in there which I've done with some political types. They need to remain anonymous. Harvard says no - gotta put their real names. I can't. Anyone got any advice here? I could make up some names I guess, but Burma scholars will know I've made em up.


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 12, 2015)

Interview/primary sources are different from citations, though.  No-one will (remotely reasonably) expect you to de-anonymise interviews that were conducted under those terms, it would be a massive breach of research ethics.  I'd cite it under 'Political wonk, Party HQ', or "Interview with Subject A, June 2014" and in the bibl. provide such identifying details as you can (the political wonk, Party HQ bit).  I do research with protesters and that's how my text is done "._..When I provided the badge number to the PCC, they said it was a made-up numbe_r" (Interviewee 12, Jan 2015), in the references it's Interviewee 12: White male 25-40, Arrested during protest Oct 2010.

(related:  If you haven't already used Refworks or Cite-n-write/similar to manage references, then now is the time to do it when you're having to redo the references anyway, as it's a fairly simple job to convert between citation systems then.  Sorry if that's a bit shutting the door after the horse has bolted, though.)


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 14, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Interview/primary sources are different from citations, though.  No-one will (remotely reasonably) expect you to de-anonymise interviews that were conducted under those terms, it would be a massive breach of research ethics.  I'd cite it under 'Political wonk, Party HQ', or "Interview with Subject A, June 2014" and in the bibl. provide such identifying details as you can (the political wonk, Party HQ bit).  I do research with protesters and that's how my text is done "._..When I provided the badge number to the PCC, they said it was a made-up numbe_r" (Interviewee 12, Jan 2015), in the references it's Interviewee 12: White male 25-40, Arrested during protest Oct 2010.
> 
> (related:  If you haven't already used Refworks or Cite-n-write/similar to manage references, then now is the time to do it when you're having to redo the references anyway, as it's a fairly simple job to convert between citation systems then.  Sorry if that's a bit shutting the door after the horse has bolted, though.)


Thanks - that's very helpful. I'm not managing my references - texts or interviews - in my main thesis very well at all tbh so need to get sorted with those progs you mention. I'll be back in UK in a few weeks time and will hopefully have some time, space and internet for that.


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 18, 2015)

Anxiously waiting to hear about a summer school in Kingston, Canada in June.  That'd be nice on so many levels...


----------



## Dandred (Feb 26, 2015)

I got a 69 on my CDA essay!  One point off a distinction again!


----------



## toggle (Feb 26, 2015)

of coruse the bonus to all this is that I can actually teach some of what i've learned to son who loathes doing formal english lessons so much and is doing a gcse retake and has to do a 4 minute talk, plus questions. 

so far, he's got how to structure a talk. how to do a talk when he's allowed bullet points, but not to read it. answer, tell it to every chair in the house, then every door in the house, then the people, then the cat, then every mug you can find. then stand on every stair and say it. if everyone in the house yells at you to shut up the moment you say the first 3 words by a few days before hand, then you might have done enough. 

fuck me, if all I achieve is knowing enough to be able to get him though enough of this shit that he isn't told he has no options when leaving school. then that's a win


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 26, 2015)

Kinda successful supervision.  Managed to write a peer review for a journal (lol, still), and have a fair crack at the journal paper I'm writing.  Mostly avoiding my own actual PhD work, though.  Wish I'd done this by publication instead.  Fairly successful (productive, rather than successful?) day for once.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 4, 2015)

Got another 64% for my _In what ways has a gendered analysis changed modern historians’ approach to and understanding of the past?_' essay, plus some really good feedback. Just finished an essay due in on March 16th  entitled _What characteristics were shared by the dystopias of the first half of the twentieth century?  _
 Then there are two more short essays due in before the end of the March, _Why was there a rise in anti-Semitism in East-Central Europe during and immediately after the First World War? _and _Was Stalin's brutality due to his personality, or was it necessary for communism to work? _Will make a start on those two over the weekend, just sorting out my reading list atm 
Then, by the end of April, a 4000 word essay on _Do new technologies (digital technologies and/or television and film) offer new insights into the past, or do they raise new problems? _
Then exams
It's going to be a busy few months...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 5, 2015)

To Derrida or not to Derrida, that is the question 
(((My poor brain)))
(((My dissertation)))


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 10, 2015)

500 (well, 444) words into redrafting a joint author paper that's due at the end of the month. Discovering how much time I waste by limiting myself to five minutes every 40 minutes.  This is my life and it's ending 5 minutes at a time.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 10, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> To Derrida or not to Derrida, that is the question
> (((My poor brain)))
> (((My dissertation)))



Love Derrida, but have chosen to sack him off in favour of the much denser and less well understood Deleuzian nonsense.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 10, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Love Derrida, but have chosen to sack him off in favour of the much denser and less well understood Deleuzian nonsense.


I did Deleuze last year. Broke my fucking brain.
The I realised that the process of breaking your brain is the point 

I kind of feel like I can't ignore Derrida but at the same time I can't be arsed to properly read him 
(((Dissertation woe)))


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah, I think it says a lot about my house that we have two copies of "Difference and Repetition".   What are you working on? 
(I'm currently writing "Privacy as a line of flight in societies of mass surveillance" for Ethical Space. Excited/terrified about my first 'proper' submission.)

(I found letting Deleuze wash over me and then coming back to me was actually a very effective way of reading it.  If you enjoyed it (wrong word?) but it was too obtusely written (definitely A Thing), then De Landa's "A New Philosophy of Society" is a much better read)


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 10, 2015)

NOT difference and repetition, that's still GD, I mean "Writing and Difference".   Effing contintentals.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 10, 2015)

3000 words for the day.  Done.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> NOT difference and repetition, that's still GD, I mean "Writing and Difference".   Effing contintentals.


yeh but you pays your money and you takes your choice.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 10, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Yeah, I think it says a lot about my house that we have two copies of "Difference and Repetition".   What are you working on?


I'm writing about paganism in modern poetry, the semiotic and structuralist operations of poetry with a lot of focus on Robert Graves (who wrote exhaustively on myth, morphology of myth and paganism) and Ted Hughes.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 11, 2015)

I doubt it counts here but I started a blog about a month ago doing recap review thingies of a tv show and 157 people looked at 231 pages today (there are only 7 pages but people look at the same one). So that was record breaking and pleasing, esp as the tv show isn't on in the UK


----------



## flypanam (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm writing a reflective statement - looking back on what I've learnt and how it has influenced and changed my practice. It's for a postgraduate certificate in learning and teaching in higher education. Only 2500 words but I'm suffering from a bout of information overload.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 28, 2015)

I've missed my dissertation deadline. I can't quite believe it.
I'm applying for an extension as I've been really unwell (and have already been to see the doctor about it so they should be helpful) but I am absolutely gutted. If they don't give me an extension then that's a fail, I think. I could cry but I'm kind of wrapped up in hating myself.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh no ShiftyBagLady 
Fingers crossed you get your extension


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 30, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've missed my dissertation deadline. I can't quite believe it.
> I'm applying for an extension as I've been really unwell (and have already been to see the doctor about it so they should be helpful) but I am absolutely gutted. If they don't give me an extension then that's a fail, I think. I could cry but I'm kind of wrapped up in hating myself.


I missed mine too. And hate myself too. I don't know which university you're at, but at mine you submit 'mitigating circumstances' and a panel decide your fate in the summer. I have it from someone who had sat on such a panel that they tend to pass everyone who isn't taking the piss and submitting for every essay. You're an adult with a life and responsibilities that don't halt for deadlines. They'll understand. Get it writ and good luck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I'm writing about paganism in modern poetry, the semiotic and structuralist operations of poetry with a lot of focus on Robert Graves (who wrote exhaustively on myth, morphology of myth and paganism) and Ted Hughes.


did you touch on the late, great wb yeats?


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 30, 2015)

Begone from my life, foul ethics articles! Wish I'd never suggested I do those.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 30, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> did you touch on the late, great wb yeats?


Nope. Those were scurrilous rumours


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 1, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I missed mine too. And hate myself too. I don't know which university you're at, but at mine you submit 'mitigating circumstances' and a panel decide your fate in the summer. I have it from someone who had sat on such a panel that they tend to pass everyone who isn't taking the piss and submitting for every essay. You're an adult with a life and responsibilities that don't halt for deadlines. They'll understand. Get it writ and good luck.


Thanks rebelda, you're right and I've had lots of support from friends tellin me to accept that nobody, not even me, is perfect. These things happen and here are ways around them.
I am hopeful about the extension too. Is got a letter from my doctor and support from staff. Fingers crossed that it will be ok.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 5, 2015)

I've got to do 2000 words (i.e. at least 1500 ) for Thursday noon. No extension available, no substitution available (already subbed one earlier in the course). Don't understand what I'm being asked to do, don't understand the course material on this bit. I'm panicking and confused and Office has decided to not fucking work and a man is coming to fix the boiler tomorrow so that's more time I won't have. Rock bottom right now tbh. And I'm only 2 bastard essays from getting this degree.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 5, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I've got to do 2000 words (i.e. at least 1500 ) for Thursday noon. No extension available, no substitution available (already subbed one earlier in the course). Don't understand what I'm being asked to do, don't understand the course material on this bit. I'm panicking and confused and Office has decided to not fucking work and a man is coming to fix the boiler tomorrow so that's more time I won't have. Rock bottom right now tbh. And I'm only 2 bastard essays from getting this degree.


Feeling your pain, right now.
I've got 12000 to submit on Thursday, of which I've got around 6-7000 in presentable form, have to write the rest and then edit.
TUNNEL VISION
Lets make this shit happen


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 7, 2015)

3 hours left, 1500 words, a shower and a worrying amount of printing to go. I haven't been to bed since yesterday but I think I'm going to make it *fingers crossed*


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

GO YOU!

I got a (secret) extension for a week; want to get it done by kid-picking-up time tomorrow afternoon. Obviously I'm hard at it 
I've done my introduction though, and have a spidergraph or what have you with topics to write about on it. I'm nearly done! (Other than writing it)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 7, 2015)

I got an extension until Monday for my dissertation which is right as I've only got 2000 to write. 
Ugh.
I'll just do this first...

But then it's done. Finished.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I got an extension until Monday for my dissertation which is right as I've only got 2000 to write.
> Ugh.
> I'll just do this first...
> 
> But then it's done. Finished.



Finishing straight, mate. I can smell the medal, the silvery blanket and the complimentary stale Mars bar


----------



## Rebelda (May 7, 2015)

I have an essay to write for noon tomorrow. I don't even know which question I'm answering yet. Argh.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 7, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Finishing straight, mate. I can smell the medal, the silvery blanket and the complimentary stale Mars bar


I am absolutely buying myself some flowers on the way home from dropping this stuff off :col:


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 7, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I have an essay to write for noon tomorrow. I don't even know which question I'm answering yet. Argh.


*solidarity fistbump*


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I have an essay to write for noon tomorrow. I don't even know which question I'm answering yet. Argh.



I hate writing essays. After over 30 of them and 6 years I still hate them, always feels like a massive grind, war of attrition etc. But some great advice I got on here I think - as you'll probably know - the first 100 words are the hardest. Rings true for me, at least. Once I'm going, I can do it. Almost have an idea what I'm writing about now (but am spending loads of time looking up technical terms, cos I haven't got an exam at the end of this module and therefore don't have to commit anything to memory  )


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

Decided I'm going to treat myself to a present, probably guitar-shaped, after this one's done, cos I know what I'm doing with the EMA


----------



## Roadkill (May 7, 2015)

Not my essay, but yet more editing ... or in this case, trying desperately to polish a turd.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 7, 2015)

So many folk so close to finishing their degrees 
Best of luck to all of you.

I'm trying to get together a plan for the EMA of my penultimate OU module.
I think I know where I'm going with it.

You're dead right steely (I can't work out how to tag you because I don't know what that symbol is  ), once the first 100 words exist it all seems to fall into place.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> So many folk so close to finishing their degrees
> Best of luck to all of you.
> 
> I'm trying to get together a plan for the EMA of my penultimate OU module.
> ...



I'm up to 342 words now  without REALLY get stuck into it. 1/6 of the way there. Will need a lot of tidying later but there's no secret really, to writing essays, it's all about (for me) making meself write and write and write until it's done. I'm so bad with essays that I get actual butterflies starting/writing/finishing them! Need to go and vote in a bit so I'm going to stop at 500 words then, but the kids are out til 7 so I'm still hopeful I can get AT LEAST the bulk of this thing done. And finish off tomorrow.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 7, 2015)

About to have a supervision in which I say: I need to start working FT in August/September, and I have no fieldwork, wtf am I going to do.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 7, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I'm up to 342 words now  without REALLY get stuck into it. 1/6 of the way there. Will need a lot of tidying later but there's no secret really, to writing essays, it's all about (for me) making meself write and write and write until it's done. I'm so bad with essays that I get actual butterflies starting/writing/finishing them! Need to go and vote in a bit so I'm going to stop at 500 words then, but the kids are out til 7 so I'm still hopeful I can get AT LEAST the bulk of this thing done. And finish off tomorrow.



What module are you doing?
I'm currently doing Children's Lit and I'm going to finish my degree with The 20th Century Novel.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> What module are you doing?
> I'm currently doing Children's Lit and I'm going to finish my degree with The 20th Century Novel.


 
E301 - The art of English. It's been HARD; conceptually, I mean. Couldn't avoid it though, it was the only Level 3 left and I had to do a 3 to finish the degree.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 7, 2015)

S☼I said:


> E301 - The art of English. It's been HARD; conceptually, I mean. Couldn't avoid it though, it was the only Level 3 left and I had to do a 3 to finish the degree.



I considered that one for my final module, but I've gone for the lit one in the end.
I did the L2 English language one (U214) and really enjoyed it, but that was enough language for me!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

I did U211 which was very technical and not very exciting. Scraped through the exam. In hindsight I think I wish I'd done a purely literature degree tbh; theory is complicated, talking about fictional characters is FUN


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

Anyway, back to it. Still plenty hours of quiet in which to write and I need to get to at least 1000 words today so I can stop worrying (cos I have to start a mad three weeks of work on my EMA starting Monday).


----------



## BoatieBird (May 7, 2015)

They've obviously made the effort to make U214 less technical and more interesting, lots about the politics of English use around the world etc.
I avoided literature at L2 because it would have meant taking exams 
I've stuck to the modules that have EMAs - easier because I'm doing an Open Degree.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> I avoided literature at L2 because it would have meant taking exams



I risked it, and pissed the exam in the end having watched (and not read) Othello the week before


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

Essay going v. badly, I'm in a muddle, feel like I'm jamming too many things in at once, hate it, hate it


----------



## Rebelda (May 7, 2015)

I haven't written a word  Reading reading reading. Fucking postmodernism, fucking Larkin, FUCKING McEwan. I can do 2,500 overnight, but it's not fun. Oh well.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

Done a bit more, it's funny how sometimes it takes the actual act of writing an essay on a subject for it to come into focus. I've just had the "a-HA!" moment that usually comes before I start writing


----------



## BoatieBird (May 7, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Essay going v. badly, I'm in a muddle, feel like I'm jamming too many things in at once, hate it, hate it



Can you get out of the house? Go for a walk and think about something else for a while?



Rebelda said:


> I haven't written a word  Reading reading reading. Fucking postmodernism, fucking Larkin, FUCKING McEwan. I can do 2,500 overnight, but it's not fun. Oh well.



Ooof, sounds like you're in for a long night.  Good luck.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> Can you get out of the house? Go for a walk and think about something else for a while?



Eh, I'm alright. If anything I've not focused ENOUGH today tbh, knowing as I do there is always tomorrow. Anyway I'm not done with today yet and I've got to 800 words, so I'm quite pleased. If I can do another 2-300 today I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

Got to 1300 in the end  
Some of it's shite and quite possibly irrelevant toss, and I KNOW I've not used outside quotes to back myself up LIKE ALWAYS, but I'm feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 7, 2015)

Well. I had a horrible last minute rush and I think my referencing on one module was fucked and about 15-20% of the writing was not as tight as I'd like it but I managed to get it in.
I had to get a cab in and then got stuck in traffic and the driver thought he'd take a 'time saving' diversion and all that but thankfully, even though I was ten minutes late, they accepted my work.
It was so funny. I've been really unwell lately, have lost weight and am terribly pale and, frankly I look ghastly. Usually I am a presentable and polished type of woman but when I turned up, having not had a proper wash or brushed my hair, not slept in 48hours, without a scrap of make up (most unusual for me) and a thousand yard stare everybody I saw was looking at me like


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Well. I had a horrible last minute rush and I think my referencing on one module was fucked and about 15-20% of the writing was not as tight as I'd like it but I managed to get it in.
> I had to get a cab in and then got stuck in traffic and the driver thought he'd take a 'time saving' diversion and all that but thankfully, even though I was ten minutes late, they accepted my work.
> It was so funny. I've been really unwell lately, have lost weight and am terribly pale and, frankly I look ghastly. Usually I am a presentable and polished type of woman but when I turned up, having not had a proper wash or brushed my hair, not slept in 48hours, without a scrap of make up (most unusual for me) and a thousand yard stare everybody I saw was looking at me like



You DID IT! Well done, fantastic effort  now get to bed


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 8, 2015)

Got over 1800 words in the end, checked, referenced, and sent before 5. Feeling good. Bring on the EMA! 1 hurdle to go!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 9, 2015)

EMA essay plan is done.
It has many bullet points, several sub points and even a couple of sub sub points


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 11, 2015)

I"m so close to finishing my dissertation. Just a (minimum) of 1000 words left and I've got lots of notes sketched out to fill in, just need to incorporate more equations from the primary texts and pad it all out.. Only thing is, my eyes just can;t seem to stay open 
Deadline is 4pm tomorrow. I booked a massage for tomorrow morning before i knew that the deadline would be on the same day so I'm thinking, stay up all night, get it finished then have massage, drop the fucker off and then have nap before enjoying the afternoon.
but first...COFFEE
i don't even think I have any coffee in the house


----------



## boohoo (May 11, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady Good luck!!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 11, 2015)

Yeah, so today is the day that ShiftyJunior decides to throw a massive weepy and not want to go to school. Of course it fucking is.


----------



## Rebelda (May 11, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yeah, so today is the day that ShiftyJunior decides to throw a massive weepy and not want to go to school. Of course it fucking is.


Yep. Happened here too and threw off one of the three deadlines I've missed this season *fistbump* 

Three, ffs  I got dumped last year and didn't miss a single deadline. Why has my own stupidity, single parenthood and illness decided to gang up on me in the final straights of my degree?


----------



## alsoknownas (May 11, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Why has my own stupidity, single parenthood and illness decided to gang up on me in the final straights of my degree?


You're not stoopid...


Rebelda said:


> Child is agitating for pancakes. I am agitating for someone else to come round and make them...





Rebelda said:


> ...I did make pancakes yesterday. And pitta-toast for me.


...you parented the fuck out of that, for starters .


----------



## Rebelda (May 11, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> You're not stoopid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...you parented the fuck out of that, for starters .


 thank you x


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 11, 2015)

I think I'm going to get a penalty for being under the word count but I'm just not giving a fuck right now


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 13, 2015)

Currently applying for a bursary to cover a summer school thing. What the fuck am I doing


----------



## boohoo (May 13, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Currently applying for a bursary to cover a summer school thing. What the fuck am I doing



Studying is great - I really miss it!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 13, 2015)

all my written work has been submitted and graded - I'm all fine there. But I am hating exam week, done two already just one more to go on Friday...


----------



## BoatieBird (May 14, 2015)

My long weekend of EMA writing has begun.
I've got the day off tomorrow and the house to myself so I'm hoping to get as much written as possible, made a start when I got in from work and got an intro and several (partial) paragraphs done so I'm already 500 words down. Need 3000 in total and I'm aiming for 2500 by the end of Sunday.

It's not due in for 2 weeks, but I need to get it submitted by next Friday so I can go on holiday and not think about studying for a while.
I'm looking forward to reading some trash while I'm on holiday, maybe even a Jilly Cooper


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 14, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm looking forward to reading some trash while I'm on holiday, maybe even a Jilly Cooper


After spending all day revising Thomas Hobbes, Francis Fukuyama and Martin Luther I'm looking forward to that too!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 21, 2015)

EMA has been submitted and I am wearing a big grin


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2015)

After days and days of procrastination/planning I started my EMA today. Did a spidergraph and started work.

Most of the day I was like







then between four and six I was like






and having done 745 words today I'll be up tomorrow and like


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2015)

1740 words so far. Been a fucking GRIND today. But I'm trying to think of it like this: I only have 1200 words of my degree left to write. And more than a week in which to write them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2015)

EMA DONE REFERENCED CHECKED AND GONE


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 10, 2015)

I feel really stupid. Since handing in my portfolios and dissertation I haven't been using my brain. I now feel pretty dumb, inarticulate and bored.
I miss writing essays


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 10, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I feel really stupid. Since handing in my portfolios and dissertation I haven't been using my brain. I now feel pretty dumb, inarticulate and bored.
> I miss writing essays



I'm LOVING having nothing to do that I don't want to. Have been writing songs


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 11, 2015)

I had a dream that i had an essay due in today and an exam tomorrow that i had forgotten about. I still feel like crying 

I sort of know what you mean ShiftyBagLady, about feeling stupid - I'm suddenly getting word blindness and all sorts, like my brain has spunked its load. But i am enjoying things like watching telly (nothing's ever on it is?) and going to the caff with a crossword.


----------



## Octet (Jun 11, 2015)

The English-Speaking Union- London
£55,000 a year
The ESU is looking for a new Director who lives and breathes *education*, who is as comfortable in the classroom as in the boardroom and who understands how the...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 30, 2015)

I get my final results tomorrow. Part of me wants a fail so that I can do this year again as I know I really fucked it up and didn't do my best.
I'm already kicking myself


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 30, 2015)

Either way I will be getting properly pissed tomorrow night I reckon


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 30, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I sort of know what you mean ShiftyBagLady, about feeling stupid - I'm suddenly getting word blindness....


I came across the word 'demotic' today and I had to do a double take as i recognised it, I knew I knew what it meant but it seemed strange and unwieldy to me now that I'm not storing up words for essays.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 1, 2015)

Went live at midnight.
Overall I got a 2:1. And I am satisfied (I had resigned myself to not getting a 1st, even though that was always my aim).
I got a (high)2:2 for my dissertation, which was a thousand words short and written in little more than two weeks through illness and major family stress and nervous exhaustion (fainting and everything... yes, I'm finding comfort in my excuses), so that dragged my average down considerably and this year's results count for 60% of the final mark so even though i did well previously i did scupper my chances of a first. I also feel that mark is fair but I know that I could have done so much better on it so it's pretty galling that i just couldn't pull it out of the bag in time and I'm an idiot for not getting any supervision or feedback when i had the opportunity.

Well.

It's at the higher end of 2:1 and at least it is enough to do postgraduate study in future if I want to.
I still feel a bit sick though


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 1, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Went live at midnight.
> Overall I got a 2:1. And I am satisfied (I had resigned myself to not getting a 1st, even though that was always my aim).
> I got a (high)2:2 for my dissertation, which was a thousand words short and written in little more than two weeks through illness and major family stress and nervous exhaustion (fainting and everything... yes, I'm finding comfort in my excuses), so that dragged my average down considerably and this year's results count for 60% of the final mark so even though i did well previously i did scupper my chances of a first. I also feel that mark is fair but I know that I could have done so much better on it so it's pretty galling that i just couldn't pull it out of the bag in time and I'm an idiot for not getting any supervision or feedback when i had the opportunity.
> 
> ...


well done you
My results went live at midnight too, passed everything and will now progress to the second year. That's a weight off my mind


----------



## boohoo (Jul 1, 2015)

Congratulations to dynamicbaddog and ShiftyBagLady  on your results. Well done!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 1, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady  - It's a lot harder to study when you have a child. It means that you can't just pop to the library because you feel inspired. Your time will have been limited and this does have a big effect. You have done a great job. Go and enjoy it!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 1, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady you did it

Yes in different circumstances you could have got a first but really,  so what?  In theses circumstances you got  what my friend called a 'two and a one' ( about her granddaughter). You got a huge amount of 'education" from this even if you didn't get the 'degree' you wanted.  Fucking well done love 

Now you can be in the alumni club

And dynamicbaddog Is well on his way there


----------



## mango5 (Jul 1, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> ShiftyBagLady you did it
> 
> Yes in different circumstances you could have got a first but really,  so what?  In theses circumstances you got  what my friend called a 'two and a one' ( about her granddaughter). You got a huge amount of 'education" from this even if you didn't get the 'degree' you wanted.  Fucking well done love
> 
> ...


Yes absolutely this. 
Good stuff Shifty and DBD


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 1, 2015)

Well done ShiftyBagLady 
2:1 is still a great result, particularly because you've had to fit your studies around parenting and other life stuff.

Well done dynamicbaddog too, nearly there!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 1, 2015)

Brilliant news, ShiftyBagLady and dynamicbaddog - fantastic stuff. Proper put a smile on me face, that

July 31st for mine, I think


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 1, 2015)

Well done ShiftyBagLady. That's a great result 

Nice one dynamicbaddog 

July 17th for my exam result, but I'm still waiting on two essays as well so fuck knows when I'll know my overall mark. It will almost certainly be this, though:


ShiftyBagLady said:


> even though i did well previously i did scupper my chances of a first. I also feel that mark is fair but I know that I could have done so much better on it so it's pretty galling that i just couldn't pull it out of the bag in time


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 1, 2015)

I can't get more than a Desmond, perhaps might be even a Thora  but a degree it shall be nonetheless


----------



## mango5 (Jul 3, 2015)

9am Monday is the same as 5pm Friday in terms of deadlines, right? (not final thesis but for upgrade meeting). Also, how do I do a fortnight's work in 2 days?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 8, 2015)

Quite the reverse of a woe, but I'm going to psot it here anyway: I've been invited to do an entry for the Dictionary of National Biography!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 10, 2015)

Got my latest module result - a grade 3 pass (equivalent to a 2:2).
Fairly pleased with it, but wishing I'd put in my last assignment as I could have got a grade 2 pass on the strength of my EMA result 

Never mind, only myself to blame for that one.
If I can get a grade 2 pass on my last module I can still get a 2:1 overall so all isn't lost.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 15, 2015)

hey essay crew. just wondered if there was anyone who has the time/inclination to read over my dissertation? not all in one chunk, but gradually as i pull it together over the next less-than-a-month before my deadline. not at a proofreading stage, or needing subject-specific knowledge. more checking the writing and ideas flow and make a certain amount of sense, that i'm not quoting too heavily, that kind of thing.

for ref the title is The Relation Between Obsessive Practices and Mental Illness in the Work of Yayoi Kusama, and yes, i can write with capitals


----------



## boohoo (Jul 15, 2015)

wayward bob Would be happy to take a look.


----------



## toggle (Jul 15, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> hey essay crew. just wondered if there was anyone who has the time/inclination to read over my dissertation? not all in one chunk, but gradually as i pull it together over the next less-than-a-month before my deadline. not at a proofreading stage, or needing subject-specific knowledge. more checking the writing and ideas flow and make a certain amount of sense, that i'm not quoting too heavily, that kind of thing.
> 
> for ref the title is The Relation Between Obsessive Practices and Mental Illness in the Work of Yayoi Kusama, and yes, i can write with capitals



i can have a go if you'd like. i've done similar before.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 15, 2015)

cheers both, would _really_ appreciate it. prolly makes sense to make it a group convo, will get onto it in a bit. and don;t worry about being overloaded with stuff - i'm a long way off still  it's 8-10k words and my issue will be cutting it down to fit.

anyone else fancies a squizz give me a shout to add you


----------



## toggle (Jul 15, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> cheers both, would _really_ appreciate it. prolly makes sense to make it a group convo, will get onto it in a bit. and don;t worry about being overloaded with stuff - i'm a long way off still  it's 8-10k words and my issue will be cutting it down to fit.
> 
> anyone else fancies a squizz give me a shout to add you




probably not time, but if your uni have a royal literary fellow, see if you can get an appointment. i had about 6 with ours during my third year and i learned a huge amount. 

few tips that i can remember, idk how much of this will apply to you, but it's what i remember the most

always proofread from a printout

read it out loud to yourself, the wall, your cat. cause ti's easier to pick up flow problems. 

check sentence lengths, most are likely to be 25-40 words. don't go over 50 unless you can't split it. if you haveto use several long sentences, then split them with short ones, 5-10 words to emphasize the point. 

mostly when you're going over 50 words, you'e trying to cram several ideas into one sentence. and they need splitting.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> hey essay crew. just wondered if there was anyone who has the time/inclination to read over my dissertation? not all in one chunk, but gradually as i pull it together over the next less-than-a-month before my deadline. not at a proofreading stage, or needing subject-specific knowledge. more checking the writing and ideas flow and make a certain amount of sense, that i'm not quoting too heavily, that kind of thing.
> 
> for ref the title is The Relation Between Obsessive Practices and Mental Illness in the Work of Yayoi Kusama, and yes, i can write with capitals


If it's 8-10k words and requires absolutely no prior knowledge I would be happy to read and feed back. A couple of people on here read a chapter of mine last year at short notice and did a lot for my sanity.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 15, 2015)

cheers mango  will add you x


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 15, 2015)

toggle said:


> mostly when you're going over 50 words, you'e trying to cram several ideas into one sentence. and they need splitting.


my intro has a 73 word sentence


----------



## toggle (Jul 15, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> my intro has a 73 word sentence



i've replied. imo that isn't a sentence, that's 3 sentences if i've got the one you're talking about. i've given a suggestion on how i'd split. ymmv.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 21, 2015)

I've finally finished a paper I was supposed to have done three months ago.  It's 1,000 words over length, flabbily written, needs a lot of tinkering with text and references, and I'm generally unhappy with it, but at least I have actually written the damn thing.  It's rather embarrassing that it's for a volume of which I'm lead editor.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 23, 2015)

I found out I passed my degree yesterday.  I'm so fucking happy.  I got a 2.1 which is more than I could ever have hoped for. Studying through the University of London's International Programme was hell, but I have finished with a degree that cost about £4000.   Not bad for the girl from the Pupil Referral Unit.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 23, 2015)

That's amazing Yu_Gi_Oh, you've done brilliantly - despite the lack of support from Uni of London.
You should be very proud of yourself


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2015)

I've passed my degree! Can't quite believe it. Keep looking at the page with 6x60 credits and wondering if I've made a mistake. I haven't.

It's a Gentleman's Degree, a Thora, a Vorderman - but I don't care. I've GOT A DEGREE - hardest thing I ever did, and the only thing I ever stuck with.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 23, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I've passed my degree! Can't quite believe it. Keep looking at the page with 6x60 credits and wondering if I've made a mistake. I haven't.
> 
> It's a Gentleman's Degree, a Thora, a Vorderman - but I don't care. I've GOT A DEGREE - hardest thing I ever did, and the only thing I ever stuck with.



Well done you 
It's a massive achievement, whatever classification you come out with.
Glad to see that it already seems to be opening doors for you too.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 23, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I've passed my degree! Can't quite believe it. Keep looking at the page with 6x60 credits and wondering if I've made a mistake. I haven't.
> 
> It's a Gentleman's Degree, a Thora, a Vorderman - but I don't care. I've GOT A DEGREE - hardest thing I ever did, and the only thing I ever stuck with.



It feels fucking incredible doesn't it?!  Well done you!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 23, 2015)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I found out I passed my degree yesterday.  I'm so fucking happy.  <snip>


Well done - adjusted for the complete lack of support IMHO that's probably equivalent to a first!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 23, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I've passed my degree! Can't quite believe it. Keep looking at the page with 6x60 credits and wondering if I've made a mistake. I haven't. <snip>


Humourous poses at the degree ceremony are obligatory or GTFO!   

Seriously, well done.  That's a huge achievement, particularly with everything which life threw at you in the last couple of years.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2015)

I have just officially accepted my degree qualification online - and found out that it's a 2:2, not a Third! I'm ecstatic


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 23, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I have just officially accepted my degree qualification online - and found out that it's a 2:2, not a Third! I'm ecstatic


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 23, 2015)

many congrats yu_gi and catsbum


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 23, 2015)

i'm still 3 weeks off my deadline and 6-ish weeks off the exam board. cannot wait to be joining you smug finished bastards  x


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 23, 2015)

right. I'm putting down the article that i just picked up that's saying pretty much what i'm trying to say only 25 years ago  never. fucking. happened.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2015)

so i got to work thinking i might have to do some work today. but just as i had worked myself up to doing what i was supposed to be doing my manager came up and told me to go to another site where there's nothing to do all day. so i've somewhat developed the bibliography for my phd proposal.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 31, 2015)

What subject area is your phd in Pickman's model?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> What subject area is your phd in Pickman's model?


victorian london


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 3, 2015)

i have a quick question. is it definitely not the thing to use the first person? what's the least wanky way to say i without saying it? "this writer/researcher" ???


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> i have a quick question. is it definitely not the thing to use the first person? what's the least wanky way to say i without saying it? "this writer/researcher" ???


in this author's opinion


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 4, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> i have a quick question. is it definitely not the thing to use the first person? what's the least wanky way to say i without saying it? "this writer/researcher" ???


Imo it's okay to say 'I' in a _significant _essay (that sounds so wank, i hope ykwim ) if it's sparingly. You can always go down the 'the thesis/argument/purpose of this essay/put forward here'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> i have a quick question. is it definitely not the thing to use the first person? what's the least wanky way to say i without saying it? "this writer/researcher" ???


tbh it does depend what level you're writing at. you could always say 'my contention is'


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 4, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh it does depend what level you're writing at. you could always say 'my contention is'


heh, i just wrote "It is my contention that... " :thumbs :


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 4, 2015)

"0ne prominent researcher opines..."


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 12, 2015)

last leg here. i have enough for a pass, i'm sure, which leaves finicking and tweaking to be done. hoping to have filled all my <moar here> and ellipses by tonight, which gives me a day and a half to proofread and make last minute changes. if anyone has time to look it over before friday i'd appreciate it - give me a shout on here or the convo


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 12, 2015)

Convo'd you wayward bob


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 12, 2015)

I can give it a once over wayward bob


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 12, 2015)

cheers shifty you have incoming


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 12, 2015)

glad shifters can have a look cos I might not be able to get through it all tonight - but it's fab on first glance, really interesting subject I've never heard of


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 12, 2015)

my deadline isn't til friday, which is frankly bizarre i don't usually hit this point before 3am on the morning of the submission


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 12, 2015)

S☼I said:


> glad shifters can have a look cos I might not be able to get through it all tonight - but it's fab on first glance, really interesting subject I've never heard of


isn't it bizarre - phenomenally successful yet barely registering in popular culture...


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 12, 2015)

in other news i've had no response from my supervisor to my mail a week ago (not even an out of office reply). i realise i'm an outlier but i deserve *some* kind of response, surely?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## wayward bob (Sep 18, 2015)

i got a motherfuckin first  really appreciate all the moral and practical support, kept me going


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh congratulations, Bob. xxx


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 18, 2015)

Brilliant, well done wayward bob


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 18, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 18, 2015)

cheers dudes  x


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 19, 2015)

What the deal with references then? 
Is it appropriate to ask Uni tutors for references once you're done with studying and are looking for work?
I'm bloody desperate as I've no other references but they never said that they would give any or even advised us who else to ask.
Am a bit worried that I won't get a job as I've no references


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 19, 2015)

Ugh. A job.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 19, 2015)

afaik shifty it's pretty much in the job description for tutors to write references, i've certainly used them in the (dim and distant) past without even checking first. a quick email should get you a yes by return 

good luck!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> i got a motherfuckin first  really appreciate all the moral and practical support, kept me going


Fantastic news bob, so proud of and pleased for you x


----------



## story (Nov 13, 2015)

Well the thread title says woes, but I'm glad to see there's good news flooding through here because I wanted to celebrate something.

I was invited to speak at a conference this weekend and I thought I was doing the slot after lunch on Sunday: so the slow shift. I was going to throw together some bullet points and distracting and entertaining PowerPoint pictures and do kind of overview. But on Monday I discovered that I'm actually doing the closing talk, which is a whole other deal.

So I've just this minute finished a 7,000 word essay that (I hope!) will pull the rest of the conference together.

I've had to cheat on the slides, of which I have none. I thought, rather than struggle to find and collate the perfect slides and write 7,000 words in just two days and kill myself doing it, I'll make a virtue of not having any at all. So the first five minutes of my talk is about how tired and sated they must be after being given all this new information, and how they can relax with me because I'm just going to be telling a very long story.....


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 2, 2015)

Today I received my degree certificate 
I didn't go to the graduation ceremony or even have much of a celebration when I got the result so I'm feeling like a little bit of a celebration is probably in order.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> victorian london



What exactly of Victorian London? Where are you doing it?  Some aspects of Victorian London I am very interested in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2015)

boohoo said:


> What exactly of Victorian London? Where are you doing it?  Some aspects of Victorian London I am very interested in.


irish nationalists in london c.1858-1890.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> irish nationalists in london c.1858-1890.



Interesting. When looking up politically active women in Victorian London, there was often some lady giving a speech about home rule, as well as talking about suffrage and other issues (such as women not being able to walk around at night without being harassed).


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 22, 2015)

been well busy lately, got 3 essays due in by the first week of the new term (Jan 11th) I have written them but now I need to go through them putting all the refs in. 1 down 2 more to go....


----------



## Dandred (Jan 3, 2016)

14,000 by March 20th. Done the research and analysis, just got to write.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 13, 2016)

This will be me again soon hopefully, rarely felt so excited or positive about anything in my life for a long time


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2016)

Just submitted 65 pages and 16,500 words to my supervisor, will have a month to shine the turd!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 18, 2016)

97 pages, 22,000 words and done! Two weeks of squeaky bum now to see how well I did!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 22, 2017)

Is anyone still writing an essay?   I'm writing an essay for my MA, 3500 words, and I'm not entirely sure how long my introduction should be.  Last term my tutor wrote "Write a proper introduction" on my paper.  But he wasn't forthcoming about what might not have been proper about it.


----------



## Hollis (May 19, 2018)

I am resurrecting this thread as I am tired of gate-crashing the phd thread.

I am on the edge of finishing off another rather short dissertation.

Having spent the last six weeks worried about writing it, I'm now 2500 words over, and needing to get down to 7500   

I've already eliminated the superfluous fluff, and bad sentences..


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

How did it go in the end Hollis ?

Today I'm aiming to write 2000 words, and the same on Friday, on a critical analysis of teaching and learning styles and theories. 

I get the concepts, have (mostly) done the reading and have a plan which has been percolating in my head since Friday. The main problem is the size of it. It's 1500 words more than the longest thing I had to write for my degree, so it's quite intimidating even getting started. I know the only thing to do is sit and grind it out...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

S☼I said:


> How did it go in the end Hollis ?
> 
> Today I'm aiming to write 2000 words, and the same on Friday, on a critical analysis of teaching and learning styles and theories.
> 
> I get the concepts, have (mostly) done the reading and have a plan which has been percolating in my head since Friday. The main problem is the size of it. It's 1500 words more than the longest thing I had to write for my degree, so it's quite intimidating even getting started. I know the only thing to do is sit and grind it out...


Write your essay plan and begin with those sections of the answer you find easiest to write.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Write your essay plan and begin with those sections of the answer you find easiest to write.


Yeah, I have done this in the past. I've done an intro of sorts and next I'll write my conclusion and work towards that 

I still find formal essay writing so difficult. But this is the longest one of the course, and it doesn't have to be in until midnight Monday, so it's not squeaky-bum time. More the realisation that the only way to my destination is, for now, on foot over a very big hill.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 28, 2018)

You can do it @S


S☼I said:


> Yeah, I have done this in the past. I've done an intro of sorts and next I'll write my conclusion and work towards that
> 
> I still find formal essay writing so difficult. But this is the longest one of the course, and it doesn't have to be in until midnight Monday, so it's not squeaky-bum time. More the realisation that the only way to my destination is, for now, on foot over a very big hill.


You can do it. You are doing it.  What is your start time today? 
Which bit are  you going to do in that first hour?  
I am a terrible procrastinator.   I find really bland study type music (google music to study to) helps occupy my brain.   I also find the pomadoro timing system helps me get on with specific tasks.  (Google pomadoro timer) basically, work for 25 minutes, buzzer goes. Break for 5. Every 4 x pomodoros you break for 10 minutes.   Tomato Timer


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 28, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> You can do it @S
> 
> You can do it. You are doing it.  What is your start time today?
> Which bit are  you going to do in that first hour?
> I am a terrible procrastinator.   I find really bland study type music (google music to study to) helps occupy my brain.   I also find the pomadoro timing system helps me get on with specific tasks.  (Google pomadoro timer) basically, work for 25 minutes, buzzer goes. Break for 5. Every 4 x pomodoros you break for 10 minutes.   Tomato Timer


I also sometimes have to engage a kindly outside person to help.  I message them every 25 minutes telling them I've done x task.   And they give me some positive chat etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, I have done this in the past. I've done an intro of sorts and next I'll write my conclusion and work towards that
> 
> I still find formal essay writing so difficult. But this is the longest one of the course, and it doesn't have to be in until midnight Monday, so it's not squeaky-bum time. More the realisation that the only way to my destination is, for now, on foot over a very big hill.


Write the intro last of all


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Write the intro last of all


I'll amend as necessary but that's literally the only thing I have written of the essay so far.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> You can do it @S
> 
> You can do it. You are doing it.  What is your start time today?
> Which bit are  you going to do in that first hour?
> I am a terrible procrastinator.   I find really bland study type music (google music to study to) helps occupy my brain.   I also find the pomadoro timing system helps me get on with specific tasks.  (Google pomadoro timer) basically, work for 25 minutes, buzzer goes. Break for 5. Every 4 x pomodoros you break for 10 minutes.   Tomato Timer


Start time when I get back from school run/shops, so realistically including some food, 10. I'm going to write the conclusion in my first hour.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 28, 2018)

Do you want to let the thread know when you start and finish it? Or is that more pressure?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2018)

Good luck S☼I 
I worked on a reward system when I had a big essay to write.
No coffee until I'd done 500 words, another coffee and a biscuit at 750, lunch at 1250 etc. whatever works for you.
Break it down into small manageable chunks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Start time when I get back from school run/shops, so realistically including some food, 10. I'm going to write the conclusion in my first hour.


I write intro and conclusion last, on the basis of the only essay advice I was given at school - tell them what you'll say, say it, tell them that you've said it. Need to know what you've said to say what you'll say and say that you've said it! But whatever works for you - good luck!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> I write intro and conclusion last, on the basis of the only essay advice I was given at school - tell them what you'll say, say it, tell them that you've said it. Need to know what you've said to say what you'll say and say that you've said it! But whatever works for you - good luck!


Thank you, I appreciate it Pickman's model Miss-Shelf


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 28, 2018)

Top tip to avoid essay procrastination ie i do this but wish i didn't 

Avoid getting side tracked into over reading 
Decide what you're going to write and only look up the reading that's needed for each section
Avoid putting off writing until you've read everything and avoid going down the rabbit hole of new ideas 
Its permitted to note additional reading that's needed but set a time limited time to go back and do that


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> Good luck S☼I
> I worked on a reward system when I had a big essay to write.
> No coffee until I'd done 500 words, another coffee and a biscuit at 750, lunch at 1250 etc. whatever works for you.
> Break it down into small manageable chunks.


Thanks, that's good advice too. In my plan I have roughly how many words to devote to each section and topics to cover and my tutor okayed it yesterday so I'm happy enough with my prep.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Thanks, that's good advice too. In my plan I have roughly how many words to devote to each section and topics to cover and my tutor okayed it yesterday so I'm happy enough with my prep.


How's your bibliography look?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Top tip to avoid essay procrastination ie i do this but wish i didn't
> 
> Avoid getting side tracked into over reading
> Decide what you're going to write and only look up the reading that's needed for each section
> ...


Have to admit I was both pleased and perturbed to be handed another book by Mrs SI as she left for work 

Plan is half essay today, half Friday (working tomorrow), referencing over weekend, final check after work Monday


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> How's your bibliography look?


Not required at my level


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Top tip to avoid essay procrastination ie i do this but wish i didn't
> 
> Avoid getting side tracked into over reading
> Decide what you're going to write and only look up the reading that's needed for each section
> ...


What I've done a few times is photocopy sections I needed, shuffle into essay plan order staple and write essay - makes things quicker and easier but is a fucking pain to do


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

Who's up for getting status updates from me all day then


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Who's up for getting status updates from me all day then


it would make my day 

you could treat yourself to chips and scraps tonight


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

Local chippy good tbh
Right, expect something at 11


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm up to 1500 words of between 3600-4000, with the more tricky sections more or less done. I think that constitutes a successful day tbh. I'd like to publicly thank Pickman's for his help today, and for the same help he doesn't know yet he's going to provide on Friday


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 28, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I'm up to 1500 words of between 3600-4000, with the more tricky sections more or less done. I think that constitutes a successful day tbh. I'd like to publicly thank Pickman's for his help today, and for the same help he doesn't know yet he's going to provide on Friday


Great work


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 28, 2018)

Ooo didn't know there was an essay woes thread. I'm going to write myself a message for January 2nd. 

Mumbles274 you are a dick. You had weeks to write these essays and you have left yourself 2 weeks to finish!

Can someone bump this on the 2nd please?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 30, 2018)

Well, I wrote 2300 words today, with 3750 written overall. All I have left to do is add to the conclusion a little, bang a couple of quotes in, and the joy that is referencing. It's too formulaic and likely a but unfocused and waffly here and there, but the heavy lifting is done. And it's a lot harder to edit a piece of writing if it doesn't exist


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2018)

Brilliant, nice one steely


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Well, I wrote 2300 words today, with 3750 written overall. All I have left to do is add to the conclusion a little, bang a couple of quotes in, and the joy that is referencing. It's too formulaic and likely a but unfocused and waffly here and there, but the heavy lifting is done. And it's a lot harder to edit a piece of writing if it doesn't exist


i see you didn't bother pm'ing me today


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 30, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i see you didn't bother pm'ing me today


Genuinely so stressed I forgot


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Genuinely so stressed I forgot


Glad gone well


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 30, 2018)

Well done


----------



## izz (Mar 10, 2019)

The website for Sage publications is being most irksome by not allowing me to download a journal. I should have appropriate access through my institution but the website gets stuck in a 'log in -> download article -> log in again' loop. 

I've asked our librarians to download me a copy and send a sternly worded email


----------



## nogojones (Mar 17, 2019)

Wiey said:


> To be honest, I hate essays


To be honest, I can see a pattern of banal posts then a ban


----------



## izz (Mar 21, 2019)

(wave)

So, it's like this, our institution has decided to allocate thesis supervisors for our thesis year after submission of the lit review. My thesis is to be around bullying/harassment and organisational culture - do any edumacated urbs have a view as to which authors I should be reading ? I'm majoring on Schein  and of course I'm searching academic databases but just thought I'd stick the question in Urb's way on the offchance anyone knew of a 'must read'


----------



## wiskey (Dec 1, 2019)

20 years since I last bothered I'm trying to reference an essay .... Urgh


----------



## chilango (Dec 1, 2019)

wiskey said:


> 20 years since I last bothered I'm trying to reference an essay .... Urgh



20 years of tech development to make it much easier though....


----------



## wiskey (Dec 1, 2019)

chilango said:


> 20 years of tech development to make it much easier though....


Yep  UWE reference builder 

Still don't know what I'm doing mind


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello everyone! I'm stuck in like... the middle draft bit? I don't have it in me any more, I'm too old for this shit. I'm kicking off like a schoolkid who doesn't want to do the english litereature gcse homework because hows that gonna help them in the "real world", except I'm an adult, I know exactly how important this is and why, and I have had many options to lead a life that involves less writing, and yet here we are.


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2020)

what's the essay? I'm avoiding writing about methodology at the moment.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 23, 2020)

I just totally phoned in my PGCE essay so I could write my symposium proposal.  

muscovyduck what you working on?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> Hello everyone! I'm stuck in like... the middle draft bit? I don't have it in me any more, I'm too old for this shit. I'm kicking off like a schoolkid who doesn't want to do the english litereature gcse homework because hows that gonna help them in the "real world", except I'm an adult, I know exactly how important this is and why, and I have had many options to lead a life that involves less writing, and yet here we are.




What's your approach to overcome this 'block'?

I find it impossible to study at home so used to go to the library to do it. No idea why but, it worked.

I also used to set myself small goals. I'd look at my essay plan (bullet points) and aim to write a couple of paragraphs at a sitting and not beat myself up if it took a long time to do so. I also found it easier to reference as I went along...if not the bibliography would end up becoming a beast that filled me with dread and loathing.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 23, 2020)

I used to do Pomodoro, 40 mins on a timer, no anything except the word document, and write _something_ even if it was shit. Lots of "such and such (FIND REF) says that this is a bad idea, but blah" and then edit later.  Writing _anything_ always helps me write _something_ eventually, if that makes sense.


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 23, 2020)

[changed my mind, don't want to talk about it  ]


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2020)

Also whats the balance sheet of word count vs. deadline looking like?

if youve got some slack, take a break.


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 23, 2020)

I've got a lot of slack but I need it done and gone, it's been keeping me up at night even when I try and get a solid break from it. Also multiple things on roughly the same deadline as this and if I'm going to be under time pressure later, this is the last thing I want to be dealing with. Definitely a lot of bibliography dread going on, my own fault, not processed something with anywhere near this level of data before.

Actually made a lot more progress this last hour or so.  Anyone else find Microsfot Word really difficult to use once you have more than a few pages to edit?


----------



## zora (Oct 24, 2021)

When your essay procrastination is so great that you prefer doing your tax return instead...


----------

